# Neurotherapy working or medicine



## GJMody

Hello. I have been taking neurotherapy treatment since last 17 days. Also taking prucalopride daily. My bowels are ok. I am not sure what is working - neurotherapy or medicine.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your bowels are ok.

maybe they are both working.


----------



## GJMody

My neurotherapist told me to stop prucalopride in evening. I asked how can we know whether the medicine is working or neurotherapy is working. I am taking prucalopride in morning and evening. Please reply.


----------



## annie7

well of course the only way you're really going to know if it is prucalopride that is working or the neurotherapy is to completely stop either one or the other and see what happens.

but his plan is a good idea, too. if you stop your evening dose of prucalopride and you notice that your bms are adversely affected by this, then you'll know that prucalopride was working. if your bms are not affected by stopping the evening dose, then you can try stopping the morning dose as well and see what happens. you did say earlier that prucalopride was working for you before when you were taking it. i think you said you were taking just one dose a day back then.

and, like i mentioned earlier, maybe they both are working.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie. Will stop prucalopride evening dose tonight. Will update you.


----------



## annie7

thanks. good luck. thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## GJMody

I did not take prucalopride yesterday night. Still I had bowel movement today. Seems like neurotherapy is working.


----------



## annie7

yes, but if you took prucalopride yesterday morning then it also could be that the one dose of prucalopride is working too. you did say that you've taken one dose daily of prucalopride in the past and that it helped.

the only way to know for sure if the neurotherapy is working is to take no prucalopride at all for a few days or so or maybe a week to get it out of your system.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> yes, but if you took prucalopride yesterday morning then it also could be that the one dose of prucalopride is working too. you did say that you've taken one dose daily of prucalopride in the past and that it helped.
> 
> the only way to know for sure if the neurotherapy is working is to take no prucalopride at all for a few days or so or maybe a week to get it out of your system.


I agree, a few days to a week without.


----------



## GJMody

Could be one dose of prucalopride may be working. I can only know if I stop it completely. I will speak to my neurotherapist today.


----------



## annie7

yes, but only do this if you really want to. i would hate to see you get all backed up and constipated if prucalopride was helping and you stopped taking it. good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Today incomplete evacuation. Yesterday evening did not take prucalopride. My neurotherapist told it is ok.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad about the incomplete evacuation. maybe prucalopride was working after all. could be too early to tell--don't know.....


----------



## GJMody

I am gonna stop neurotherapy for 3 days. And take prucaloporide twice a day as advised by the doctor. I am in real bad shape today.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're in such bad shape today.

yes, sounds like a good idea to resume taking prucalopride twice a day like your doctor recommended. hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## GJMody

I told my neurotherapist not to come tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday. I told him the reason too. I told him that I will be taking my medicine twice a day as advised by the doctor. He has agreed not to come. Will update you.


----------



## annie7

thanks for keeping us updated. good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

I took prucalopride yesterday evening. My bowels are better today. Told my neurotherapist not to come for three days.


----------



## annie7

oh i'm so glad your bowels are better today. thanks for the update.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> I took prucalopride yesterday evening. My bowels are better today. Told my neurotherapist not to come for three days.


It looks like the prucalopride is doing its job. The neurotherapy? I'm not too sure about.

I'm glad the medication is working for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## GJMody

I took prucalopride twice yesterday. One dose in morning and another in evening. My bowels are better today. Have told my neurotherapist not to come till Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

so glad to hear that your bowels are better.


----------



## GJMody

Is the medicine working then? I forgot to mention that I am also listening to hypnotherapy recordings. I think medicine is working. What is your opinion?


----------



## annie7

i think prucalopride is working because when you stopped taking it earlier, you had incomplete evacuation.

of course, you could always stop listening to the hypno recordings and see if that has any effects.


----------



## GJMody

Complete bowel movement today morning. Seems like prucalopride is working.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that it's working for you!


----------



## GJMody

Should I discontinue neurotherapy then.


----------



## annie7

well, that's up to you. it does look like prucalopride is working well for you. if you don't think neurotherapy is helping at all then you might as well discontinue it. you can always start it back up later if things get worse.


----------



## GJMody

I had 90% bowel movement today morning. Big orange lump.


----------



## annie7

well, i'm sorry it wasn't 100% but at least it is better than 80%.


----------



## GJMody

BM full. Complete evacuation today morning.


----------



## GJMody

Is hypnotherapy working or medicine? I think it's medicine. For first 50 days of listening to hypnotherapy bowels did not improve. Annie please comment.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a complete evaacuation today.

sorry i don't know anything at all about the hypnotherapy program. i don't know how long it's supposed to take for it to work although i would think it should have kicked in after 50 days.. did you get an instruction book with it? what does that say as far as how long it takes to work?


----------



## GJMody

Hypnotherapy program is for 100 days. No specific time frame for effect. In the past it had taken 20 days or so to take into effect. But then that time I was on anti depressants but of different kind then what I am today.


----------



## GJMody

I searched on net. It says prucalopride can be taken long term. I have to meet my GI doc after one week.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--prucalopride can definitely be taken long term.


----------



## GJMody

My GI doc had told in October that later on slowly he will reduce the prucalopride dose. I have to meet him next week. What if he reduces dose and then I will have constipation problem again. I am worried.


----------



## annie7

i wouldn't think he'd want to reduce the dose if it's helping you. although maybe he wants to see if you can get by with a lower dose. i forget--did you try taking it just once a day? if you did, how did that affect you?


----------



## GJMody

Once I had incomplete evacuation other time bowels were ok. I did not take for 2 days straight.first day bowels ok but second day major problem.


----------



## annie7

well, i would think he'd want to keep you on whatever dose it is that works best for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie. You have been extremely supportive to me. I value your replies and advice. I can always count on you. Please continue with your answers in the future.


----------



## annie7

thanks so much for your kind words--i really appreciate it!


----------



## GJMody

90% bowel cleared. I ate onion bread yesterday therefore little problem.


----------



## annie7

90% is good. sounds like onion bread might be one of your trigger foods.

i used to have trouble if i ate dense breads like bagels or french bread etc. they would always bind me up.


----------



## GJMody

80% BM only! I am jittery. Why less BM today?


----------



## annie7

i know it's hard but please try not to worry. worrying never helps and it can make things seem worse than they actually are..

our bodies are not machines so it's only normal to have days when we don't have as much of a bm as we do on other days--even when taking medicine. i know of people who don't have C problems who go more on some days than others. but it all evens out eventually.

you could always try taking some of your syrup today or tonight (whenever you take it) and see if that will help.

good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Going for counseling on November 20. Need to sort out issues.


----------



## annie7

counseling can be very helpful. good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

My bowels are better today. Yesterday I had eaten papaya. Going to my sister's place for brunch.


----------



## annie7

oh that's great news that your bowels are better today. good idea to eat papaya!

hope you have a good time at your sister's brunch.


----------



## GJMody

My bowels are good today. I ate apple, pear yesterday. Also took pegfiber yesterday. Why no one is replying to my post of prulocapride reviews.


----------



## GJMody

Will prucalopride work long term?


----------



## annie7

prucalopride is supposed to work long term. based on some of the reviews i've read here, it looks like it doesn't work long term for everyone but there are ways to tweak it. however i think for the majority of people ( based on the reviews i've read both on here and on another board i read and elsewhere online) it does work long term.

i'm sorry you haven't had any replies to your prucalopride question yet. sometimes people get busy and are slow to respond. there are reviews on the board about prucalopride. you can do a board search to find them.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to ask you one thing. The usual dosage of prucalopride is 2mg once daily or 4mg once daily where as my G.I. doc has prescribed 8mg daily...4mg morning and 4mg nighttime. Is such a high dose a problem? He did say gradually he will lower the dose. I am meeting him in few days. Also is the hynotherapy working. I am on day 77. Total days are 100.


----------



## annie7

i honestly don't know if that high a dose of prucalopride is a problem or not but i don't think your doctor would have prescribed that high a dose if it were. i do remember reading that a few people were on a high dose.

the only way to tell if the hypnotherapy is working or not is to stop taking prucalopride (and anything else you might be taking).


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will be meeting my doc in a couple of days.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your appointment. keep us posted.


----------



## GJMody

I started hypnotherapy way before I started prucalopride. I started hypnotherapy in August and started prucalopride in October first week. Prucalopride effect noticed in October second week. It may be both are having effect. But I think the meds are working. I am scared to stop prucalopride. There is no time frame for hypnotherapy to take effect. Sometimes it is immediate whereas sometimes it is delayed.


----------



## annie7

right--i wouldn't want to stop prucalopride either if i were in your shoes. especially since it's working for you.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. Complete bowel evacuation today morning. I ate pears and kiwis yesterday evening. Will be meeting doctor Thursday.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a complete bm. maybe eating the fruit is helping, too.

when you see your doctor, be sure and ask him any and all questions that you may have, especially since you can't call his office with questions in between appointments. it often helps to write down a list of questions so you don't forget anything. if he decides to reduce your dose of prucalopride, be sure and ask him what you should do if the reduced dose doesn't work as well as the dose you are taking now. good luck with your appointment.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie Met my GI doc today evening. Told him about prucalopride effect. He said to reduce the dose. May be take alternate days. I said I can't do that. I told him instead of 4 mg at night I will try 2 mg. Morning dose same 4 mg. He said he will leave it up to me. Also he said he doesn't want me to get addicted. Also he told me that after few months the medicine won't work. I didn't say anything. I asked him about the side effects. He told no major side effects. I read a post here from a guy from my country... India. He has been taking this med since last 3 years and it's working fine. Please give your views.


----------



## annie7

no, of course you don't want to take it alternate days. prucalopride is meant to be taken every day.

and no, prucalopride is not addictive.

some people do find that it does stop working for them after a while, but as i said earlier, there are ways of tweaking that. from what i've read, it works long term for most people. it's meant to be taken long term. prucalopride has been available for many many years in the UK, europe and other countries. i've read lots of posts from people who say they've taken it for years and it works fine for them--a "lifesaver" they call it.

it is worth a try to try reducing your dose, just to see what happens. didn't you mention earlier that you've taken it before at the 2 mg dose and it worked for you?


----------



## GJMody

Annie. I had not taken my 4 mg dose in the evening and I did have once incomplete BM. But I am not that sure...meaning it could be not the result of my not taking med in evening. I just visited a Canadian website saying this med can be taken ten times the normal therapeutic dose which is 4mg. I am gonna stick with my current dose for now. May reduce the night dose later. There are no side effects relating to cardiac physiology unlike lubiprostone.


----------



## annie7

sounds like a good idea to stay with your current dose for now..


----------



## GJMody

Annie I don't understand why my GI doc said things contrary to research. May be has not read on the internet? Not upto the current updates? Because you have posted quite the contrary.


----------



## annie7

it sounds like maybe he's just not up to date with his information.


----------



## GJMody

I would think so. When I pressed him twice regarding no side effects with this med, he reluctantly conceded saying no major side effects.
Annie I see you have vast knowledge reg. IBS and gut issues in general. I assume you read a lot on net and books.


----------



## annie7

a lot of my knowledge is just on my own experience, since i suffered quite a bit for many years with chronic constipation. and yes, i do read a lot online. for years i was hoping that prucalopride would be come available in the usa so that i could try it and i read a lot about it. my gastro doc at the time agreed that it was a very good drug.


----------



## GJMody

As prucalopride was available in Europe and Canada way before in USA I was wondering why didn't you get it from UK or any other European country. That way you wouldn't have to undergo ostomy. I am just thinking aloud. Of course it is a possibility that this med would not have worked for you.


----------



## annie7

my gastro doc was willing to write me a script for it but it was just too expensive for me to get it from canada (or any other country) since it wasn't covered by insurance. i'm retired and i just couldn't afford it.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..ok. You think prucalopride will work for me long term.


----------



## annie7

well, it should. it works long term for lots of people.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. 95% BM today.


----------



## annie7

that's good!


----------



## GJMody

Shall I reduce 4mg to 2 mg evening and see the effect? I am apprehensive.


----------



## annie7

well, that's up to you.

you could try it and see what happens but only if you want to. didn't you say earlier that you've taken it before at the 2 mg dose and it worked for you back then?


----------



## GJMody

No. that was few months back when my psychiatrist put me on 2 mg but I discontinued as the stools were not well formed. I will decide tonight.


----------



## annie7

but regardless of how your stools were formed, did you feel that you had complete BMs when you were on the 2mg?


----------



## GJMody

No. Not complete evacuation on dose of 2mg. I will do one thing. I will reduce morning dose from 4 mg to 2 mg from tomorrow and observe. Evening dose same...4 mg. What do you think. You mentioned that some folks were taking high dose. How much were they taking? Please tell. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I will do one thing. I will reduce morning dose from 4 mg to 2 mg from tomorrow and observe. Evening dose same...4 mg. What do you think.


sure, you can give that a try. hopefully it will work for you.

these articles mention studies where people took 4 mg of prucalopride a day.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2899805/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prucalopride

i remember reading a post --i think it was on another board--about someone taking 4 mg prucalopride a day for gastroparesis.


----------



## GJMody

2 mg or 4 mg is the standard dose. Do you know people who are taking 8 mg or higher? Because I am taking 8 mg. I again read at this site www.drugbank.ca that even a dose ten times the therapeutic dose is safe and not toxic. This I think is a Canadian website.


----------



## GJMody

Clinical trials.gov...American website mentions a dose of 10 mg posed no effect on cardiac physiology. It is safe ..no side effects.


----------



## annie7

no i don't know of anyone who is taking 8 mg or higher other than yourself.

i really don't think your doctor would have prescribed that high a dose if it wasn't safe. you could always ask your pharamicist what he/she has read or heard about the high doses.


----------



## GJMody

You are right about my doctor prescribing the dose. I asked one well known pharmacist and he told me to ask doc. Will ask another pharmacist tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Complete BM today morning. I don't want to decrease the dose. After a few months will I have to increase my dose? I would hope not.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a complete bm.

i wouldn't think you would have to increase your dose in a few months...


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Hope prucalopride works long term.


----------



## GJMody

I have visited other websites and all of them say no side effects from prucalopride unlike zelnorm ...no cardiac physiology side effect. Also safe to take long term. I spoke to pharmacist and he said ok to take 8 mg. You do not have to worry about constipation as you have ostomy. Why are more people who have untreatable constipation not going for ostomy.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope prucalopride works long term for you, too.

that's good that the pharmacist you talked to said it was safe to take 8 mg.

ostomy surgery is really a surgery of last resort--you definitely want to make sure you've tried everything before you have it. there is another surgery that people can have for chronic, untreatable constipation called a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis. with this surgery you do not end up with a stoma and a bag. with a total colectomy, the colon is removed and the small intestine is connected to the rectum. i desperately wanted a total colectomy but because i had pelvic floor dysfunction, both my gastro docs and my surgeon told me i was not a good candidate for it since i had an outlet problem (pfd----which is basically tight rectal muscles) and so even with the colon removed, i would still not be able to get any stool out. so i had ileostomy surgery instead.


----------



## GJMody

Can you please visit this site....
www.drugbank.ca
Then in search option type prucalopride.
On prucalopride page go to Toxicity. Please read and then message me.Thanks


----------



## annie7

i went to that page and typed in "prucalopride" where it says "what are you looking for" and nothing came up. what am i doing wrong??


----------



## annie7

ok--i ftgured it out. prucalopride came up i read the toxicity part.


----------



## GJMody

What do you think about the Toxicity of higher dose of prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

it's like you said earlier--that prucalopride is well tolerated in doses reaching ten times the recommended therapeutic dose


----------



## GJMody

So I can take my current dose of 4mg morning and 4mg nighttime.


----------



## annie7

i'm not a doctor but your doctor prescribed it that way so i would assume it's safe since he's your doctor. and the pharmacist said that dose was safe to take, too. so based on what they said, (and of course what this article says) i would think that it should be safe to take. but, again, i'm not a doctor. also we can't give medical advice on this board. that's what your doctor is for. "


----------



## GJMody

I have emailed motegrity US address from it's U.S. website. Let's see their reply tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

it'll be interesting to see what their reply is. what did you ask them exactly?


----------



## GJMody

I asked that my doc has prescribed ..4 mg morning and 4 mg night. Is this dose ok to be taken long term. Today complete bowel movement.


----------



## GJMody

I emailed the Canadian website...drugbank.ca regarding my dosage querry. Will wait for their reply.


----------



## GJMody

Checked on net. Prucalopride not addictive. Also again emailed drugbank asking how credible are they. Asked if it is scrutinized by the FDA of US. Or any other drug agency of Canada. Will wait for reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had another complete bm today.

i hope the companies you emailed get back to you in a timely fashion and answer all your questions.

i really don't think drugbank is monitored by the fda since they are in canada.

good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am gonna continue the med at my current dose. You did tell I can take it long term. And so do many websites. Regarding hypnotherapy you can visit here under Hypnotherapy forum. And also Google search for IBS hypnotherapy 100. It's a UK site. And Michael Mahony the creator of the ibsaudio100 program. I stayed in the state of Delaware..Wilmington city and Philadelphia while I was in America. Did my undergrad and grad there. Was forced to return to India because of my depression prob. I think you are in Michigan State..you have mentioned somewhere here. My invitation to come to India is open for you.


----------



## annie7

sorry but i just to be clear here--i told you that you can take prucalopride long term but i didn't exactly say for sure that that particular dose was safe to take long term what i said yesterday was:

"i'm not a doctor but your doctor prescribed it that way so i would assume it's safe since he's your doctor. and the pharmacist said that dose was safe to take, too. so based on what they said, (and of course what this article says) i would think that it should be safe to take. but, again, i'm not a doctor. also we can't give medical advice on this board. that's what your doctor is for."

that's good that you did your undergrad and grad work here in the states. i'm sorry you had to return to india because of your depression problem.

thank you for your invitation to visit india--that's very kind of you. i'm afraid i'm not much of a traveler plus the airfare would be expensive but thanks anyway. appreciate it.


----------



## GJMody

Received reply from drugbank.ca. She told she cannot provide medical advice. Told to contact doctor or pharmacist. I don't understand...then why mention the dose under toxicity heading on their website. Am I missing something?


----------



## GJMody

I have asked prucalopride dosage question at drugs.com


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Received reply from drugbank.ca. She told she cannot provide medical advice. Told to contact doctor or pharmacist. I don't understand...then why mention the dose under toxicity heading on their website. Am I missing something?


legally these websites (as well as this one this one--the ibs forum) cannot provide medical advice. so if you asked them if your dosage was safe to take, that's why she told you to contact your doctor or pharamacist.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have emailed drugs.com and WebMD.com. They will reply in 2 days. Got confirmation email from them.
What is your opinion about drugbank.ca?


----------



## annie7

re drugbank.ca: i don't know--they seem ok --seem like they know what they are talking about.

i looked at drugs.com. they say they are unable to respond to individual drug information requests or provide personal health advice. and it says they do not provide medical advice. so i don't know if they'll answer your question or not.. .good luck.

https://www.drugs.com/support/contact-form.html?topic=problem

https://www.drugs.com/support/contact.html


----------



## GJMody

I received replies from WebMD.com. They said to consult doctor. Drugs.com said they have posted my question and to wait for reply. Today 90% to 95% BM. Not 100% though.


----------



## GJMody

Drugs.com has posted my question for the public in the community section. So I hope people after seeing the question will reply.


----------



## GJMody

Motegrity replied...said to call them at the toll free number in US. I don't have international dialling on my cell phone. Can I give you the number?


----------



## annie7

yes, i'll call them if you give me their number. please also give me a list of all the questions that you have.


----------



## GJMody

1 800 828 2088. Questions- can motegrity be taken 4 mg morning and 4 mg night for prolonged time... indefinitely. My doctor has prescribed this dose. Are there any side effects at this dose. Will it work for long periods. I have been taking for 40 days and have found relief from constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Another question..so far I have not had any side effects like diarrhea, nausea, abdominal pain, headaches


----------



## GJMody

Please ask them the above questions. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Another question..so far I have not had any side effects like diarrhea, nausea, abdominal pain, headaches


this is really not a question. could you please tell me what your question is.


----------



## GJMody

Forget this. Please just ask the previous be post questions. That should suffice.


----------



## annie7

ok i called them.

i explained your situation, that you are in india and had questions about prucalopride. the woman i was talking to said that she just had information about motegrity specifically --not the generic form of prucalopride which you are taking in india. so all this just pertains to motegrity.

she said you were on a really high dose. and that if you are having any kidney problems (renal problems) then you shouldn't be on a dose this high. she said you should have your doctor monitor your kidney function periodically to make sure everything is ok.

in answer to all your other questions, she said that the clinical trials for motegrity were only run for 12 to 24 weeks. so any information they have is based on that--taking motegrity for 12 to 24 weeks. the docs can prescribe it for a longer period of course but all the info the have is based on 12-24 weeks. they don't know what any of the long term side effects are or if it will work for periods longer than 24 weeks because of the clinical trial period..


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. We already know from drugbank.ca that there is no toxicity at even ten times the therapeutic dose. I saw on net by a reputed website that prucalopride is safe and well tolerated for long term. I don't have kidney problems. But I will meet the doc after 2 months may be reg. Kidney function. But if you recall I did ask my GI doc about side effects and he said very few but he was not specific. If there would be any kidney related prob. he would have mention it. I will post that website link. Or you can Google it by asking this question.. prucalopride for long term?


----------



## GJMody

One other thing you did say that you know folks who have been on prucalopride for long term but they are on 4 mg dose I think. That's what you implied.


----------



## annie7

no i did not say--nor did i imply-- that i knew of people who were taking prucalopride 4 mg long term. what i said was:

"i remember reading a post --i think it was on another board--about someone taking 4 mg prucalopride a day for gastroparesis."

that's all i said. nothing about long term.


----------



## GJMody

Anyways based on my info from mostly seemingly reputed websites, I will continue at my present dose. Will double check with my pharmacist in person. Will try to reduce and see effect. I forgot to mention...on same website..drugbank.ca it states 86% of the med is excreted through urine and balance thru faeces. Meanwhile will wait for reply at drugs.com


----------



## annie7

if you want information specfic to the particular brand of prucalopride you are taking, you could contact the manufacturer. you can get the manufacturer's name from your pharmacist or it might even be on the pill bottle.


----------



## GJMody

Got the manufacturer name. Will contact them. Clinical trials of prucalopride were conducted over 26 to 28 weeks. Study confirmed efficacy of this med. Study said it will be beneficial to study the effect long term. I wanted to ask you that do you know people who are taking 2mg or 4mg long term. Long term meaning more than 2 or 4 or 6 years.


----------



## annie7

no, i don't know of anyone who has been taking it long term.

you could maybe post a topic asking this question. the one problem with that is, if someone has been taking it that long sucessfully then they may no longer be on the board, since prucalopride is controlling their constipation and they no longer have any reason or need to be on the board..


----------



## GJMody

I have posted the question with that topic just now.


----------



## annie7

good. hopefully you'll get some answers from people who have been taking it for that long and are still on the board.


----------



## GJMody

Why did my doctor say it won't work after few months? It's a negative statement. Any idea?


----------



## annie7

i don't know. you should ask him.


----------



## GJMody

Today less BM. Could it be because I ate less yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

I asked the pharmacist reg. Prucalopride dosage. She said to consult doctor.


----------



## GJMody

I contacted one more pharmacist. He said I can take prucaloporide 8mg long term.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Today less BM. Could it be because I ate less yesterday.


yes, that's probably why you had less of a bm today.


----------



## GJMody

I am not clear. The US motegrity woman told you 8 mg dose is high whereas the drugbank.ca told ten times the standard dose can be taken. My pharmacist told I can take 8 mg dose. My BM ok today.


----------



## GJMody

I have not yet received reply from drugs.com. Also not received reply from Sun pharma the Indian manufacturer of prucalopride. I have researched on net and they say prucalopride can be taken long term. My only concern is that what if I get used to it and it doesn't work later. Why did my doctor say it won't work after few months.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to mention....I am not having any side effects like diarrhea, nausea, headache.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I am not clear. The US motegrity woman told you 8 mg dose is high whereas the drugbank.ca told ten times the standard dose can be taken. My pharmacist told I can take 8 mg dose. My BM ok today.


the motegrity rep said 8 mg is a high dose because it is high. the prescribing instructions for motegrity say to take 1 mg or 2 mg a day. she said you were taking it off label because you are taking a higher dose than they recommend.

and yes, we know that drugbank said that 10 times the standard dose can be taken and the pharmacist said that you can take 8mg but regardless of all this, 8 mg is still considered a high dose, even if it is--according to drugbank and the pharmacist--considered safe to take.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I have not yet received reply from drugs.com. Also not received reply from Sun pharma the Indian manufacturer of prucalopride. I have researched on net and they say prucalopride can be taken long term. My only concern is that what if I get used to it and it doesn't work later. Why did my doctor say it won't work after few months.


that's good that you are not getting side effects.

i don't know why your doctor said that. you should ask him.

i know it's hard but please try not to worry about the future. worrying never helps and it only makes things seem worse than they really are. the important thing is that prucalopride is working for you right now.

and if for some reason it does stop working for you in the future, there are ways to tweak that. they are mentioned here in this thread:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/353338-motegrity-prucalopride-is-finally-available/

see Aries_wmn's posts on the first and second pages of this thread and my post on the second page.

since sun pharma didn't reply to you, can you call them. they have a phone number listed on their contact page on their website.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride is also taken at 4 mg dose so I am only taking 4 mg more. And it's working. So the motegrity lady told it is high dose. So should I only take 4 mg? But what if I don't get results? One important
point is that I am not having side effects. I will call Sun Pharma tomorrow. Please give your opinion. I should not be worrying.


----------



## annie7

4 mg is still a high dose since the prescribing instructions for motergrity say to take 1 to 2 mg a day.

really, it's up to you (and your doctor) what dose you take.


----------



## GJMody

As mentioned in my previous post, my doctor has told to reduce the dose. How much to reduce he has left it upto me. Seems drugbank.ca is a reliable site because of the vast data they maintain. I don't have kidney problem as the motegrity lady mentioned reg. kidney prob. Most notably since last one month I have not had any side effects.


----------



## GJMody

Bowel problem. Very less BM plus not well formed. I ate little spicy food yesterday. May be because of that? Not feeling well today.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you had less bm today. maybe you could try taking your syrup. that might help.

did you call sun pharma like you said you were going to do. i really think you should talk to them so you can ask them all your questions.

good luck. hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

My BM ok today. Will call Sun Pharma today.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm today.

what did sun pharma have to say? i hope they answered all your questions.


----------



## GJMody

Called Sun Pharma. The lady couldn't find the drug in the database. She gave me their email. So I emailed them. Yesterday I had BM problem because food interaction between clarified butter and lemon.


----------



## GJMody

I started my counseling today. Today there was a questionnaire to be done. And drawings interpretation. First counseling session next Monday.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Called Sun Pharma. The lady couldn't find the drug in the database. She gave me their email. So I emailed them.


couldn't find the drug in their database??? that sounds odd. i hope they answer your email soon. if they don't, call them back to follow up on it.

good luck with your counselling appointment monday. hope it's helpful.


----------



## GJMody

Today I had only 90% BM. I will follow up with Sun Pharma. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

yes, do follow up with Sun Pharma. they are largest global specialty generic pharmaceutical company in the world and No.1 in India and they really should be able to find their drugs in their data base. also a big company like that should have good customer service and should be able to answer your questions promptly.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Bowel problem be as yesterday I ate spicy snack. It's my fault. Not yet received reply from Sun Pharma. Will call them.


----------



## GJMody

Called Sun Pharma. She said email reply in 3 to 4 days. I am still taking 4mg morning and 4mg night. No side effects.


----------



## annie7

it sounds like spicy food is a trigger for you.

i hope sun pharma amswers your email like they said they would. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

My bowels are better. Have to avoid spicy food. Will wait for Sun Pharma reply.


----------



## GJMody

I am urinating more. Because of the medicine. 84% of the med excreted thru urine.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I am urinating more. Because of the medicine. 84% of the med excreted thru urine.


did this just start up or have you been urinating more ever since you first began taking prucalopride?


----------



## GJMody

I think after taking meds.why do you ask. 86% urine excreted is mentioned in the Canadian website drugbank.ca


----------



## annie7

just wondered, that's all.


----------



## GJMody

I have emailed drugbank.ca...the Canadian website regarding the info mentioned in their toxicity section ..that prucalopride can be tolerated ten times the therapeutic dose. Will wait for the reply.


----------



## annie7

hope they --and sun pharma--email you back soon with answers to your questions.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. My bowels are ok today. Today is my birthday. No reply from drunkbank.ca and Sun pharma.


----------



## annie7

Happy Birthday!! hope you have a wonderful birthday!

that's a shame that you haven't yet heard from drugbank or sun pharma. really, you'd think a big corporation like sun pharma would have better customer service.


----------



## flossy

Happy Birthday GJMody!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie and Flossy


----------



## GJMody

Bowels are ok today. Will call Sun Pharma today.


----------



## annie7

how did your call to sun pharma go? hope they were finally able to answer your questions. it's been five days since you first emailed them.


----------



## GJMody

My BM is ok. Does form matter? It's in one whole piece, little sticky. I called Sun Pharma. They said they have forwarded my email to the concerned dept. Will reply tomorrow. Drugbank.ca has not replied yet. As you know their website states that prucalopride dose of ten times the therapeutic dose is well tolerated. Side effects were found in rats at dose of 80 mg. I have not had any side effects so far.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said before, form never mattered to me. all i ever wanted was to just get the stool out. didn't matter to me how it looked as long as it was out.

i sure do hope that you finally get an answer from sun pharma tomorrow. and the drugbank people, too.


----------



## GJMody

Today less BM- only 70%. Don't know why? Called up Sun Pharma. Not lifting. Got reply from drugbank.ca. They gave a link to Australian website where it says 20 mg of prucalopride can be taken...meaning 10 times dose of 2 mg


----------



## GJMody

Today less BM- only 70%. Don't know why? Called up Sun Pharma. Not lifting. Got reply from drugbank.ca. They gave a link to Australian website where it says 20 mg of prucalopride can be taken...meaning 10 times dose of 2 mg


----------



## GJMody

Sun Pharma has replied that I should consult my doctor regarding my prucalopride dosage. Anyways I am gonna continue my 8mg daily dose as drugbank.ca and the Australian website has said it is Ok. The Australian website is of prucalopride drug co.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Today less BM- only 70%. Don't know why? Called up Sun Pharma. Not lifting. Got reply from drugbank.ca. They gave a link to Australian website where it says 20 mg of prucalopride can be taken...meaning 10 times dose of 2 mg


what do you mean by "Not lifting" in the post above?

that's good that sun pharma and drugbank answered your questions.

about the 70% BM : like i mentioned before, the body is not a machine so sometimes bms will vary even when we're on medication. hopefully you'll be fine tomorrow. you could try taking your syrup tonight to help. or maybe you ate another food that's a trigger for you? you could start keeping a food diary to see what your triggers are.


----------



## GJMody

I am keeping a food diary. Hope my bowels will be fully cleared tomorrow. I hate it when I have bowel problem.Will take syrup tonite.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope you have a full bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I forgot to ask you. Stress is one of the reasons for IBS. I had hormone profile done which showed high levels of cortisone and testeron. Should I take hormone supplements? Will they interfere with my depressants medicine and prucalopride. Should I post this on public forum?


----------



## GJMody

I forgot to ask you. Stress is one of the reasons for IBS. I had hormone profile done which showed high levels of cortisone and testeron. Should I take hormone supplements? Will they interfere with my depressants medicine and prucalopride. Should I post this on public forum?


----------



## GJMody

Sorry low levels of testesteron and cortisol levels


----------



## annie7

i think you should ask your doctors this question. or a pharamicist. it's definitely something you should get a professional's opinion on.


----------



## GJMody

I have messaged the doctor. Will wait for his reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope he answers soon.


----------



## GJMody

I have messaged the Cortisol supplements asking about drug interaction. Will wait for reply. Also have posted here and one other forum. My BM is better but not 100%. I think the cortisol supplements will benefit me. What's your opinion.


----------



## annie7

sorry i know absolutely nothing about hormones and their effect on the bowels or how they affect other drugs.

can you ask whichever doctor who did the hormone profile your questions and also ask him which brand he recommends you take? maybe he can prescribe hormones for you . prescription hormones would probably be more effective than OTC hormones.

also you might want to try to manage and deal with your stress levels. try to figure out what is stressing you out so much and change or control that if possible. also try relaxation techniques, meditation etc. and talk to your counselor about your stress. he/she will undoubtably have some ideas for you ablout how to deal with it. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. That doctor is not cooperating because I had refused couple of months back hormone replacement injections which are costly. That's a nice idea of getting prescription hormone meds. Will chk on net. I called doctor he did not respond. My psychiatrist already told me to do meditation.


----------



## annie7

that's a shame that the doctor is not cooperating just because you refused the injections because they are so expensive. he should be more understanding and prescribe you hormone medication if you can't afford to do the injections.

which doctor didn't respond to your call--your gasto doc or the hormone doc or your regular doc. maybe you could make an appointment to see this doc since he won't respond to your calls.

i think you mentioned in another post that you have hypothyroidism or low thyroid. are you on medication for that? because that can definitely cause constipation. taking thyroid meds fixes that.


----------



## GJMody

The hormone doctor. Everybody after money. It's sad. I am on thyroid meds which I take it morning daily. Dosage 50mcg. I will wait for the company that sells cortisol supplements reply. It's US based company.


----------



## annie7

yes, that is sad--particularly sad that a doctor would be like that. they're supposed to help you and not just be in it for the money.

i hope that company replies to you soon. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Incomplete BM! Is it because of cold beverages....Coke, Sprite and other sugary drinks. Is the medicine not working? I am jittery. Gas is forming in my stomach because of beverages.


----------



## GJMody

I spoke with hormone doctor. He is insisting me to take injections. Not giving name of hormone supplements. He is after money only. He said supplements won't work. I have to take injections first. I will wait for the reply from Cortisol manufacturer co.


----------



## GJMody

I emailed 2 more websites reg. Cortisol levels. Will wait for their replies.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Incomplete BM! Is it because of cold beverages....Coke, Sprite and other sugary drinks. Is the medicine not working? I am jittery. Gas is forming in my stomach because of beverages.


sorry about the incomplete bm. hopefully tomorrow will be better. are you still taking your syrup? if you're not, that might help.

have you had incomplete bms before from drinking cold, sugary drinks? if you haven't, then they are probably not a trigger. but yes, they definitely can cause gas.

i know it's hard but please try not to worry about prucalopride not working. like i mentioned before, there are ways of tweaking prucalopride. worrying is stressful and that could affect your cortiosol levels.

hope you hear back from soon from the websites you emailed.

i suppose you could always see another hormone doctor (or any doctor) and get a second opinion about whether the injections are more effective than the supplements.

good luck with everything.


----------



## kevina74

GJMody said:


> Sorry low levels of testesteron and cortisol levels


Cortisol is a stress hormone isn't it? I would think low cortisol levels are a good thing. As for as increasing testosterone I would suggest the following:

-Weight lifting (especially compound movements) or High Intensity Interval Training. While it only gives a temporary boost to T levels, exercising does make you leaner and being leaner has been shown to boost your T, and exercising will improve other hormones, such as human growth hormone (HGH). Plus men who lift weights are going to have higher resting rates of T than guys who never hit the gym.

-Vitamins D and the minerals Zinc (30mg but no more than 40mg) and Magnesium (350mg max) have been shown to beneficial for T. They won't boost your T per say, but they will help to maintain healthy levels of T or restoring it to optimal levels.

-Herbs: Fenugreek, Longjack (aka Tongkat ali), and pasak bumi.

-Other honorable mentions includes B6, B12, ginkgo biloba, Green Tea Extract, Panax Ginseng, DHEA, and Maca Root.

-Relax more. Stress lowers T levels.

-Get more sleep.

-Finally, things to avoid that will lower your T: soy, simple carbs, processed foods, BPA in plastics, environmental toxins such as pesticides in foods (Try to eat organic when possible).


----------



## GJMody

Bowels are better. Ate papaya yesterday. Also oatmeal. Did not drink carbonated beverages. I will stay off beverages. Reply has come regarding cortisol from one of the websites. They told to consult doctor. Awaiting replies from others. Seems prucalopride is working.


----------



## GJMody

That hormone doctor is not giving prescription cortisol meds. I don't know other doctor. Only was I can get is to consult endocrinologist. For that I have to visit hospital which I can't.


----------



## GJMody

That hormone doc has agreed to give meds names. I have to pay him consultancy fees.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm today and that prucalopride seems to be working.

i hope the "consultancy fees." that the hormone doc wants aren't too high.


----------



## GJMody

No. Consultancy fees are not high.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## annie7

kevina74 said:


> Cortisol is a stress hormone isn't it? I would think low cortisol levels are a good thing.


that's what i would have thought, too. although like i said, i don't know much about hormones.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Good bowel movement today. I had taken probiotic powder in water yesterday. Will take it daily. No email replies yet. Kevina says low level of cortisol good. Testesteron level is also low.


----------



## GJMody

I also walked for 15 mins yesterday. Will do so daily.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm today. and it's good you are walking for exercise.

and yes, about cortisol levels. like i said, i know very little about hormones but if a low cortisol level is good (and it sounds like it is) then why does your hormone doc want to give you cortisol shots?


----------



## GJMody

I have to ask him.


----------



## annie7

yes, you should--good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Yesterday I forgot to take my antidepressant meds. Today morning woke up early at 7 am instead of my usual 8.30 am. Got the urge to go to bathroom. Had BM at 8.15 but stools were sticky. Does that matter? Yesterday my stools were not sticky. Will wait for cortisol levels email replies.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to mention I ate 2 pastries in the night. Could that sugary food be a trigger?


----------



## annie7

have you eaten pastries before? did they give you sticky stools then? if yes, then, yes, i suppose they could be a trigger for sticky stools.

sticky stools are not particularly a problem although they are harder to wipe and clean off.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I have. No sticky stools. No BM today. Got reply from US website regarding cortisol and testesteron. They told to look up their website and consult doctor.


----------



## annie7

no bm at all today? so sorry. maybe taking your syrup will help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Hope I will get good bm tomorrow. I don't have pain though. I will be eating light food today.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you don't have pain.

and yes, that's a good idea to eat light food today. also drink a lot of water. good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Big problem. Today I had incomplete BM. Also the BM was snakelike. Not the normal form. I ate egg omelette in clarified butter yesterday evening. Could that be the reason? For the first time since I started prucalopride, I didn't have BM yesterday. Is prucalopride not working then? I am jittery.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had an incomplete bm today. did you take your syrup? that might help.

straining can make stools snakelike. also, with ibs, stool size and shape can be all over the map.

have you had an egg omelette in clarified butter before? did it constipate you then? for a food to be a trigger, it has to constipate you every time (or almost every time) you eat it.

please try not to worry. hopefully prucalopride will still keep working for you. if not, there are ways to tweak it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your reply. I will be starting yoga and meditation in 2 days. My doctor has also said to meditate. That helps depression. Hopefully my bowels will be better tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you'll be starting yoga and meditation in a couple days. yes, that is supposed to help with depression. and it should help relax you and relieve stress.

and yoga might even help your bowels. i've read that it can do that.

good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. My bowels are much better.Ate just rice yesterday night. One issue -- in the morning I have to drink 3 cups of tea and several cigarettes before I get a call to visit bathroom. This stimulant required to clear bowels. Why is that? Also read on YouTube to drink honey with warm water at bed time for constipation. WebMd replied to my cortisol question saying I need to look it up at their site and also connect with WebMd community. I called the Yoga ppl they told morning 7 to 8 timings. Why do I sometimes get pencil like stools? Is it because food trigger?


----------



## annie7

glad that your bowels are better today. rice was always a trigger food for me. it would really bind me up so i avoided it like the plague. just goes to show how individual we are when it comes to triggers.

i used to drink coffee every morning with breakfast and that would help me go. it's the caffeine in it that can act as a bowel stimulant. if your tea has caffeine in it then it would also act as a bowel stimulant. '

like i said yesterday, straining can make stools thin. also, with ibs, stool size and shape can be all over the map. and hemorrhoids can also make them thinner. there have been a number of topics here on the board about pencil thin stools. you can do a search to find them. and you can ask your doctor about it, too. far as i know, pencil thin stools are not caused by a food trigger.


----------



## GJMody

I read on YouTube that warm water with one spoon of honey and lemon acts as laxative for constipation. To be had at bedtime. Will try today.


----------



## annie7

good luck. it didn't work for me but it might help you.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Today BM 90%. I ate less food yesterday. Didn't drink honey with water yesterday night. Went to sleep. Psychiatrist appointment today afternoon. Prucalopride should be having strong effect as I am taking 8mg but that is not the case.


----------



## annie7

sorry you had only 90% evacuation but still--to look on the bright side--that's better than nothing.

really, you should give that honey/ lemon/ warm water thing a try. even through it didn't work for me, it just might work for you and the only way you're going to know is to give it a try.

are you taking your syrup along with prucalopride? if not, you should take it. it just might help.

hope your psychiatrist appointment went ok. take care.


----------



## GJMody

I will take warm water with honey and lemon tonite. Am taking syrup. Psychiatrist appointment went ok.


----------



## annie7

good luck with everything. that's good that your appointment went ok.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Bowel movement OK today. I did drink warm water with honey yesterday night and today morning. I think it is helping me. I ate guava yesterday. I should eat prunes daily but I don't. Will have daily now. Do dry fruits like figs, dates, almonds, raisins help in constipation? My neurotherapist had told to soak them in water overnight and eat next day morning. Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

oh that's great that the honey/warm water/lemon drink is helping you!

yes, your neurotherapist is right--foods like prunes, figs, dates and raisins can help relieve constipation because of the sorbitol they have in them. sortibol can help people go. all it ever did for me was give me gas but you should definitely give these foods a try--a number of people have had success with them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will do. Will start yoga tomorrow. I know postures. I had stopped because of constipation problem. I don't have stool impaction do I?


----------



## annie7

no you don't have an impaction because you had a bm today.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks for info.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Bowel movement good today. Did drink water with honey yesterday night. Today morning also. Do you think that this is helping? Forgot about dry fruits soaking in water. Will do so today.


----------



## annie7

yes, it does sound like the honey and water drink is helping. of course, the only way to know for sure is to not drink it for a few days or so, but, like i said. it sounds like it is helping. thats good.


----------



## GJMody

Ok BM today. Did drink honey with warm water yesterday night and today morning also. My BMs are spontaneous meaning when I go to the bathroom BM gets cleared immediately without breaks. Like in one lump. Is that ok? That hormone doctor has not get back to me.


----------



## annie7

your bms sound just fine. doesn't matter if it's a lump as long as it all comes out.

you could always call the hormone doc if he hasn't gotten back to you yet.


----------



## GJMody

Today incomplete BM. Yesterday I ate wheat bread toast-3 of them. I think that's the reason. Everytime I eat bread I get problems. Besides that I ate rice and lentils for lunch and oatmeal for dinner. I don't have pain. I am tired of IBS.


----------



## annie7

so sorry for the incomplete BM. yes, i found that eating too much bread (over two pieces) gave me problems, too. oatmeal never bothered me though, although that's me. that's good you don't have pain.

oh yes--everyboday here is tired on ifs. it's miserable.

hope youhave a complete bm tomorrow. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

I have to attend relatives wedding function...today evening and tomorrow also. Will have to watch what I eat. One other point I have noticed is some days I have incomplete bowel evacuation while other days I have complete bowel movement. I think that evens out. Oatmeal is ok for me.


----------



## annie7

oh yes, you're right--the imcomplete evacuation and the complete evacuation evens out.

enjoy the wedding.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today as I had to leave early to attend wedding function. Have had simple food at the function. Hope proper BM tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm today. try and drink lots of water to help keep your stools moist. you might want to take some of your syrup tonight, too. that should help.

good luck tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Today morning complete bowel movement. I am thinking of training my bowels to evacuate alternate days. Prucalopride is working. Wedding function was good. I don't have any enthusiasm to live.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a complete bm today, especially since you didn't go yesterday.

why do you want to train your bowels to go every other day??? especially when things are going so well for you now.

i'm sorry you feel you have no enthusiasm to live. have you discussed this with your psych doc?


----------



## GJMody

Because every other day I will be having full bowels whereas daily I sometimes having incomplete bowel. Not discussed with my doctor. Will be discussing with my counselor. He has gone out of town. So will meet him on Dec.23.


----------



## annie7

it's not like you have a problem with incomplete evacuation everyday--just some days. and you don't know for sure if going every other day will give you a complete evacuation since that's only happened once. you might still be getting incomplete evac even with going every other day.

if you go only every other day, you run the risk of having your stools get too hard and dry while they are lodged there in your colon, which makes them more difficult to pass.

one thing you definitely don't want to do is to ignore the urge to go. if you do this repeatedly, you will eventually lose the urge to go alltogether and that's a bad thing.


----------



## GJMody

I won't ignore the urge to go. Let's see what happens tommorow or Saturday.


----------



## annie7

are you still going to be taking prucalopride every day?


----------



## GJMody

Yes of course...same dosage...morning and night. Can't stop it.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. No urge.


----------



## annie7

oh i'm so sorry to hear that. i do hope you have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Complete bowel evacuation at 10.30 am today. Had light lunch.....Indian snack afternoon and rice n lentils yesterday night. Prucalopride is working.


----------



## annie7

that's great! glad to hear it's working.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will be eating dry fruits from tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

good luck.


----------



## GJMody

I forgot to mention since couple of days I have been drinking cumin beverage. It has a tangy taste. It helps in digestion. Cumin is also anti inflammatory. I no longer drink carbonated beverages like Coke, Sprite, etc. I do drink juice.


----------



## annie7

good to hear it's helping you.


----------



## MarciaDS

Hello GJMody,

I am going to ask my doctor on Monday about prucalopride. Is it expensive for you in India? Just curious. I think that here in US it will cost me more than Linzess, which I thought was ridiculous. I have been going through this website, trying different methods, and nothing seems to be working. I had a colonoscopy Monday December 3, and I feel like I have barely gone to restroom since then.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Marcia. Prucalopride..a pack of 10 tablets cost $3.50. It is not that expensive.. Rs. 250 in Indian currency which comes to $3.50. I take 4mg in morning and 4mg at night. My bowels get cleared every alternate day.
My doc told to reduce. But I am not reducing.


----------



## GJMody

Today no BM. Will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

hope your plan to only allow yourself go every other day works out for you.


----------



## GJMody

I do too.


----------



## MarciaDS

Hello again,

I am in shock that you basically get a month of prucalopride for $10. I was going to ask for a prescription, but the cost I see is $450 a month. Does any other Americans see this as well???? What don't I understand? I took Linzess for a while, and with insurance it cost me $330 a month out of pocket. I just can't do that anymore. Unfortunately I can't seem to get a handle on my constipation myself and I am getting very depressed about it. As you all know and understand, I am becoming obsessed with waiting to see if I will have a BM. Ugh.


----------



## MarciaDS

Do you need a prescription to get this medication in India? Is there any way I can buy some from there? Or even Canada???


----------



## annie7

Marcia--is there any way you can get a different insurance company--one that has better prescription coverage and lower copays? when i was taking linzess, i only had a $30.00 copay.


----------



## GJMody

Complete bowel movement. Marcia you do need a prescription. But from some pharmacies you can buy without prescription. You can buy online from Mexico. I think it will be cheaper there. You can check Indian websites also. I also become depressed because of constipation. I hope prucalopride keeps on working.


----------



## GJMody

Marcia... constipation works 2 ways. If you are depressed then it will affect your bowels. For me when I am very depressed I get bowel problem. You need to see a doctor for depression. He may prescribe anti depressants. Alternatively if you're constipated you may get depressed. I would be advise you to try prucalopride. Standard dose is 2mg twice a day. However I am taking 4mg twice by a day. Keep us posted.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a complete bm.


----------



## GJMody

Annie. Forgot to tell I asked drugbank.ca regarding their claim that there is no toxicity of prucalopride at ten times the therapeutic dose. They replied they get their data from FDA of US.


----------



## annie7

that's interesting.


----------



## MarciaDS

Hi - I actually am on antidepressants and have been for 20 years. I have to switch them up periodically and I think my latest - Effexor - is causing me to be more constipated. I had a colonoscopy 2 weeks ago and I think that it screwed me up. I had to do 2 containers of nulytely (I think that was brand) back to back over 2 days. Each container was 4 liters. I had the colonoscopy and my dr said I still was not fully cleaned out, but she was able to do so. Since that, I feel like I have barely gone to bathroom. I am beside myself. Ive been taking zelnorm, which does nothing for constipation, but it does settle my stomach. Ive been doing miralax but its not working. Ive had to use suppository and it barely works - very think pencil like stool and not much of it. I take 4 stool softeners a day, miralax, I have tried dulclox laxative, MOM, also senna last night and no effect. I dont even feel anything. My stomach is huge and My weight is up This is making me fall into a depression again. 
I am going to increase my potassium because I may be low. Also I thought to try Phillips 4 in 1 probiotic - not sure what else to do. Seeing my primary care doctor today and will discuss procalopride but I think its too expensive. I even took Tru lance yesterday but it did nothing - I have a few samples.


----------



## annie7

Marcia--so sorry to hear this.

i used to take 3 dulcolax every night as well as milk of magnesia (the whole capful) in order to be able to go. if you use this combo be sure and take them at least an hour apart or you'll get cramping.

have you tried an enema--not the small fleets enema but the big red bag, large volume enema..

have you tried dr schultz intestinal formula #1? a lot of people on here find that works really well.

have you seen a good gastroenterologist? it sounds like you may need some tests like the sitz marker test (colonic transit study) and maybe also a defecogram to see if you have pelvic floor problems.

good luck with everything. i do hope you can find some relief.


----------



## MarciaDS

Hi Annie,

I just asked you a question on another post. I don't want to confuse you, but I probably am!

I have tried large enemas in the past, with weak coffee, as a liver detox. I use smaller Fleet enemas with some result, not great. I was going to repeat tomorrow. I think I will try the larger volume, I have a kit.

I am considering Dr Schultz intestinal formula.

I am in process of finding another gastro doctor - my former one is non responsive to calls, etc, so I found another doc to do my colonoscopy (all clear) She doesn't have available office hours until June 2020, and this was 2 months ago when I booked the colonoscopy.


----------



## annie7

yes, do try dr schultz intestinal formula #1 . hopefully it will help you.

that's good you're finding a better gastro doc. maybe call around and see if you can find a doc who isn't booked out as far as june or else make an appointment for june and then ask to be put on a cancellation list. i sure do hope you can get in sooner than june.

yes, do try the large volume enema. that's what i used to use. fleets were too small and did nothing for me.

good luck. i do hope you can get your bowels moving again.


----------



## GJMody

Marcia you can buy prucalopride from Mexico, India or Canada. It will be cheaper there.


----------



## GJMody

Annie. I don't have diarohea, headache, abdominal pain on 8 mg prucalopride. Only one thing I have noticed that whenever I urinate I pass lot of urine. The Canadian website says 84% of med is excreted through urine, 13% thru faeces. I pass urine two to three times a day.


----------



## annie7

all drugs--not just prucalopride- are excreted either in the urine or the feces or both.

that does not mean that you are going to pee or poop more because of this.


----------



## GJMody

I has BM today morning at 10.30am. It was a big lump. Is that ok? I think I had about 95% evacuation. Your comments.


----------



## annie7

a big lump is fine, in my opinion. i never cared what my bms looked like as long as they all came out.


----------



## GJMody

Marcia when are you meeting your doc. Did you check websites for prucalopride for prices?


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Wait till tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's fortunate that you don't have pain or bloating when you skip a bm. i used to have terrible pain and gas and bloat whenever i couldn't go.


----------



## GJMody

I had bloating when I was in USA. After some years it faded. I was in USA for 7 years from 1991-1998. Depression forced me to return to India.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that your depression got so bad.


----------



## GJMody

Today also not 100% bowel evacuation. I had to drink four cups of tea and several cigarettes to have the urge. Going to eat papaya today and tomorrow. Has prucalopride effect slowed down? Shall I start eating dry fruits?


----------



## annie7

i think it's a little early to worry about prucalopride slowing down.

maybe this is happening because you're not letting your body have a bm every day and the stool in there is getting hard and dry. i hope you are not ignoring the urge to go--no matter how slight-- on the days that you don't want to go. maybe the urge is getting fainter since you're not going every day.

papaya might help. at least it should help kepp things moist. the dried fruits have sorbitol in them which should help you go but they will also add fiber.


----------



## GJMody

Stool is soft, not hard and dry. I don't have the urge to go everyday. Also I am not having FULL lunch, just a snack. Dinner also sometimes light. Urge is strong. Isn't fiber a good thing for constipation?


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Today also not 100% bowel evacuation. I had to drink four cups of tea and several cigarettes to have the urge. Going to eat papaya today and tomorrow. Has prucalopride effect slowed down? Shall I start eating dry fruits?


I wouldn't recommend eating dry fruits (because of the obvious dryness), regular fruit would probably be better for someone with IBS-C.

I know I've said this before but incomplete evacuation is very common for people with chronic constipation. I have it every day and usually have to go between 3 and 7 times daily.


----------



## GJMody

Flossy I have eaten papaya today evening.As far as BM is concerned I go once a day in the morning at 10.30 am. I don't have incomplete evacuation daily but some days.


----------



## annie7

that's good your stools are still soft.

i just don't think it was a good idea to let your body get out of the habit of going everyday. just my opinion. you can ask your doctor what he thinks about all this.

fiber can be good for some people with C but it's not for everybody. for those of us (like me) who have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia), adding fiber to a colon that's already moving slowly will only back it up all the more. i found that i did better with a diet that was lower in fiber. but that's me

you mention eating lightly on the days when you don't let your body go. hopefully you're not losing weight because of this (unless you need to, that is). your body needs proper nutrition on a regular basis.

are you still taking your syrup with prucalopride? that should help you go.


----------



## GJMody

My weight is constant....no change. I have been drinking once a day instead of twice a day. I will drink twice a day. Today I drank two times. Let's see how it goes tomorrow or day after.


----------



## annie7

from what i've read and been told, people should drink about eight glasses of water a day (64 ounces).


----------



## GJMody

Annie I was talking about the syrup. Sorry for not mentioning.


----------



## annie7

ok, thanks.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today even though I had eaten papaya. My doctor has prescribed Pacatene 2mg for involuntary tremors in my left hand. Side effects is constipation. So instead of taking it daily I will take every alternate day.


----------



## annie7

talk to your doc about this. maybe he can prescribe a similar med for hand tremors that doesn't have C as a side effect.

hope you have a bm tomorrow..


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Today morning complete BM-snake like, cylindrical. But I had to drink 3 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes because of which my head hurts. I took prucalopride twice and syrup twice. Ate apple too yesterday. Any suggestions to hasten the BM. Will be eating prunes from today. Also ate full papaya on Friday evening.c


----------



## annie7

what is the name of your syrup? is it similat to miralax or movicol (polyethylene glycol 3350 powder) ? did your doctor say that you could take more of it if you need to?


----------



## GJMody

Name of the syrup is Peg Looz. Polyethylene Glycol, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Hydrogen Carbonate, Potassium Chloride concentrate. One part solution, four parts water. Previously I used to take 25 ml thrice a day. Now am taking 12.5 ml twice a day. Doctor told to take 10ml thrice a day. Should I take three times a day? Syrup used for constipation and clearing bowels of stuck stools.


----------



## annie7

yes, that sounds similar to miralax.

you could try taking it three times a day, like your doctor said, and see if it helps.


----------



## GJMody

I will take three times a day.


----------



## annie7

worth a try. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Is banana good for fiber. I checked net, it says good for vitamin B6, potassium, and fiber but not to be had on empty stomach as it spikes up sugar and potassium levels. So I should eat at some time after breakfast which I have 11.30am. I just drink tea at 9 and 10 am on empty stomach. I will have to add more fiber in my diet.


----------



## GJMody

Is banana good for fiber. I checked net, it says good for vitamin B6, potassium, and fiber but not to be had on empty stomach as it spikes up sugar and potassium levels. So I should eat at some time after breakfast which I have 11.30am. I just drink tea at 9 and 10 am on empty stomach. I will have to add more fiber in my diet.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Is banana good for fiber. I checked net, it says good for vitamin B6, potassium, and fiber


according to what you read on the net it, sounds like a banana is good for fiber.


----------



## GJMody

Should I increase my dose of prucalopride? Or not necessary. Already taking 8 mg daily.


----------



## GJMody

Should I try enteric coated peppermint capsules? Will they help?


----------



## annie7

i don't think you should increase your dose of prucalopride without checking with your doctor first to see if that is ok with him.

i tried several brands of enteric coated peppermint capsules but they didn't do a thing for me, but that's me. they might help you. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

I won't increase the dose. If you recollect doctor had told me to decrease the dose. Will buy peppermint capsules.Syrup thrice a day.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope the peppermint pills help.


----------



## GJMody

Again incomplete evacuation. I had some snacks that irritate the colon. May be because of this? I don't know. I should not have bowel problem ideally as I am taking prucalopride high dose. One thing is for sure my Bipolar Disorder meds are causing me digestive probs. Just read peppermint capsules give heartburn and rectal burning. This was posted on my thread. Do I just live my life with this IBS prob? Any other suggestions? Do I have pfd?


----------



## annie7

can your doctor prescribe a different kind of bipolar meds that work but don't affect your digestion?

pfd does cause incomplete evacuation but it's not the only cause. like Flossy said, a lot of people with ibs-c have problems with incomplete evacuation. you could always discuss this with your gastro doc and ask about getting tested for pfd if you think you may have it..


----------



## GJMody

My doctor has cut out all meds that cause constipation...well except the medicine prescribed for my hand tremors. Constipation is one of the side effects. So I am taking every other day. Sunday I had full BM. The snacks I ate was one Indian snack which causes gas. Other snack was cake containing vanilla essence and preservatives. I don't have PFD as I am having full BMs many days. What are the other symptoms of PFD?


----------



## annie7

yes, that's what i was thinking, too--that you don't have pfd because you have full bms on many days.

incomplete evacuation is the main symptom of pfd. that's the symptom i had--incomplete evac. every single day.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Bowels better today but not perfect. I didn't eat the muffin that contains preservatives. Merry Christmas to you and Happy New year.


----------



## annie7

that's good your bowels are better.

thanks--Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## GJMody

Yesterday I ate spinach vegetable. Today bowels changed. Snake like but little thin. Is it because of spinach? Spinach eaten for lunch. In the night vegetable rice. Please reply.


----------



## annie7

i don't know if spinach caused that effect on your bowels or not. it never did that to me, but that's me.

have you eaten spinach before? if so, did spinach have the same effect then? the only way you'll know if a certain food is causing specific effect is to eat that food several times and see if it always causes that effect,


----------



## GJMody

I had eaten spinach before and it did give me problem. May be a month back.


----------



## annie7

well, if you had problems with spinach before and you continue to have problems with it every single time you eat it, then you probably shouldn't eat it anymore.


----------



## GJMody

I have appointment with Yoga instructor tomorrow morning. Will bring up IBS issue with her. Will insist on teaching meditation.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your appointment. hopefully yoga and meditation will help to reduce your stress levels.


----------



## GJMody

I met with the yoga instructor. Told her about my Bipolar Disorder and IBS-C. She told she will teach me meditation, deep breathing and postures. She is also a naturopath. She will do massage on the gut and warm be water pads on gut also. I either start tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful that your yoga instructor is also a naturopath and will be doing gut massage etc. this all sounds like just what you need. good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie.


----------



## GJMody

My yoga teacher told she will teach after 2 months as I have anxiety and am on high dose of medicine. I convinced her to start next week. She agreed. 
Today my bowels are good. Complete evacuation. I don't understand why sometimes they go awry. Is it because of IBS or because of diet?


----------



## GJMody

Today my BM cleared 90%. But form of the BM altered. I don't know why I got BM today as yesterday complete evacuation. I don't have pain though. Taking prucalopride daily and syrup.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I don't know why I got BM today as yesterday complete evacuation.


i don't understand what you mean by this statement. are you still only letting your body go every other day??


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Every other day.


----------



## annie7

so is it a problem for you that you went today??


----------



## GJMody

Not a problem. Just was thinking.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Let's see tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

well, hopefully you'll have one tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Today almost complete evacuation. Not 100% but close. Did have salad yesterday night. Had to drink 3 cups of tea and smoke cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

Should I drink beer tonight. But it's supposed to aggravate IBS.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a bm today.

is the tea you are drinking caffeinated? caffeine can be a bowel stimulant and can help you go. i drank black coffee every morning and it helped me go.

have you drunk beer in the past? did it aggravate your ibs then? alcohol never bothered me. but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know if tea is caffeinated. The tea I drink is grounded tea from tea leaves. Just like tea bags. I used to drink beer weekly but that time I was on anti depressants. Now I am on bipolar disorder meds. Even a slightest irritant in food or drink affects my bowels. I may drink one bottle tonight. Have not made up my mind.


----------



## annie7

have you started with your yoga instructor yet?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. In couple of days. Yoga instructor out of town. She told me she will call tonight. Not called yet. Will call her tomorrow or day after.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Drank one bottle of beer yesterday night.


----------



## annie7

i know this is one of those days when you don't let your body go so hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Didn't have strong urge to go. Why is that? Since 2 days no BM. Is prucalopride not working? Why am I getting problems?


----------



## GJMody

Don't remember whether I took prucalopride in the night. I was sleepy but most likely I did.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm today. maybe you did forget to take prucalopride last night.

or maybe it's because you don't let your body go every day anymore and so it's gotten out of the habit of going and you're losing the urge. did you try smoking cigarettes and drinking tea to help create an urge.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I did try smoking cigarettes and drinking tea but the urge was not strong so I didn't GO. I am gonna eat papaya and prunes in the evening. One thing is for sure my Bipolar Disorder meds is causing problem. Now I will take prucalopride immediately after dinner so I won't forget. My yoga teacher has not called. Will call her tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

you said on the 24th that your doctor has cut out all meds that cause constipation except the one for hand tremors which you only take on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

I did say that. But as bipolar disorder meds work on the nervous system which controls all functions in the body, including digestive system some problem will be there because of meds. I am on high dose of medicine...400mg.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Good BM today. Cylindrical form. Yesterday I ate papaya and oatmeal. Took prucalopride after dinner. Why does the form of stool change? I should eat prunes.


----------



## annie7

i'm glad to hear that you finally had a bm today.

sorry, i really don't know what affects the shape of your stool. like i said before, i never cared what my stool looked like--i just wanted it outta there.


----------



## GJMody

This means I can drink beer and it doesn't seem to affect my bowels. But I need to go every alternate days.


----------



## annie7

yes, that's good that beer doean't affect your bowels.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know---this is your plan. you only let yourself go every other day.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Complete good BM at 10.45am. Yesterday for lunch I had Indian bread and veg. curry. At night egg fried rice. On Friday rice and lentils for lunch and night egg puff for dinner. Am taking prucalopride and syrup.


----------



## annie7

good to hear that you had a good bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Why no replies to my thread "Prucalopride working". What do you think about the effect of prucalopride since October?


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll get some replies soon. it's still a little early over here in the usa. don't forget about the time zones. i think we're about 12 hours behind you as far as the time is concerned.


----------



## GJMody

My dad passed away today morning


----------



## annie7

oh no--i'm so very sorry to hear this--so sorry.


----------



## flossy

Just lost my dad a couple of months ago. Sorry for your loss, GJMody.


----------



## annie7

GJMody--thinking of you and hoping you are managing ok. such a sad time for you--so sorry.


----------



## GJMody

I am coping well. Thanks for your kind words Annie and Flossy.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you are coping well--such a difficult time.


----------



## GJMody

Last BM on Sunday. No BM- Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--i';m so sorry you haven't gone since sunday. maybe it's because of all the stress you've been under.

i do hope you can go tomorrow. you don't want to develop an impaction. it's really best when something like this happens to call your gastro doc's office and ask their advice but i think i remember you saying that you can't call his office... maybe give yourself an enema or take a stimulant laxative or try taking more of your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

I will take syrup. It's because of stress affecting my bowels.


----------



## annie7

yes, do take the syrup. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Ate papaya.


----------



## annie7

good. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Complete bowel evacuation. Cylinder stools. Had syrup yesterday but only once. Ate papaya in the evening. Since last few days good BM.


----------



## annie7

that's a relief, that you finally had a good bm.

sounds like your syrup helped. it would be a good idea to take that whenever you aren't able to go on the days you want to go.


----------



## GJMody

I have noticed I have much fuller bowels lately. Is it because prucalopride working better. Or mindset training the bowels?


----------



## annie7

i don't know--that's a good question. i'd say it's probably because of prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right--according to your plan, you only let yourself go on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

No BM! Why, I don't understand. Used to have BM alternate days. Last BM..Thursday.


----------



## GJMody

First daily BM, then alternate days and now after three days. Don't know what to make of it.


----------



## annie7

as far as having a bm on alternate days is concerned, you decided in mid december , after you went to the wedding, that you were going to, as you put it, train your bowels to go only on alternate days.

maybe holding it in like that has caused your bowels to slow down even more.


----------



## GJMody

I am not holding it back. I did drink tea and smoked cigarettes but strong urge didn't get. But prucalopride should work daily or alternate days as I am taking high dose.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know you say that you're not holding it in but i still think that, as you put it, training your bowels to go on alternate days may have caused your bowels to slow down even more despite taking prucalopride. just my opinion, that's all.

have you been taking your syrup three times a day?

i do hope things get better for you. hope you have a bm tomorrow. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Taking syrup twice a day. Sometimes only once a day.


----------



## annie7

you probably want to take it three times today to keep your stool soft since you haven't gone for a couple days. you don't want things to harden up in there.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. OK.


----------



## GJMody

Full BM. Cylindrical form. Had to drink 4 cups of tea and several cigarettes to go. But want to go every alternate day.


----------



## annie7

that's good you finally had a bm today.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

are you going to try to go tomorrow or is your plan to only go every three days now.


----------



## GJMody

Will try to go tomorrow if I get strong urge.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride is a strong medicine. But now why is it not working daily? Why alternate days or every three days?


----------



## annie7

it's not working daily because your plan is to not have a bm every day. you only try to go on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge was there, then went away.


----------



## annie7

you'll probably have a bm tomorrow, since that's the way it's been going lately.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. But I would like to have BM every alternate days.


----------



## annie7

maybe your rectum is losing the urge to go because you only let yourself go on alternate days. i've read that when there's stool in the rectum, it stretches the rectum out and that stretching gives you the urge. when you don't go, the stool stays in the rectum and if this happens repeatedly, the rectum gets used to that stretched out feeling and you lose the urge.


----------



## GJMody

Interesting. Right now..it's evening here and I have got slight urge at rectum.


----------



## annie7

well, if you want to go, maybe you should try to increase that urge by smoking cigarettes and drinking tea.


----------



## GJMody

Urge went. My normal BM time around 10am.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad your urge to go went away. i hope you don't lose it permanently.


----------



## GJMody

BM almost full. Cylindrical and lump form. Not as good as Sunday. Should I be worried?


----------



## annie7

form does not matter. are you only letting yourself go every three days now because you want cylindrical stools?


----------



## GJMody

No. Trying to go on alternate days but it's not happening. I will increase the fiber. Should I take psyllium husks?


----------



## annie7

worth a try--might help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. What I don't understand is irrespective of my mind telling to go every third day, the med prucalopride should override my not having urge to go. Its a good effective medicine. Today no BM.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Hi. What I don't understand is irrespective of my mind telling to go every third day, the med prucalopride should override my not having urge to go. Its a good effective medicine. Today no


yesterday when i asked, you said that you are trying to go on alternate days. now you're saying that your mind is telling you to go every third day.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I am trying to go alternate days. But the urge comes and then goes. I am buying psyllium husks today and will take it with water.


----------



## annie7

maybe the reason why your urge comes and then goes is because you are only letting yourself go on alternate days so your rectum has become used to being stretched out and it's losing the urge (or the urge is becoming weaker) because of this.


----------



## GJMody

Does meditation and yoga help with digestive issues? I read on net that meditation helps.


----------



## annie7

it never helped me but that's me. it's definitely worth a try. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## GJMody

My GI doc had told to reduce my dose. He also told me not to get addicted. Also told that prucalopride won't work after some months. What do you make of it, although you have answered this before.


----------



## annie7

did you try to have a bm by smoking cigarettes and drinking tea?

i honestly don't know if your failure to have a bm is because prucalopride has stopped working or because your rectum has lost it's urge because it's gotten so used to being stretched out because you only let yourself go on alternate days.

have you been taking your syrup three times a day like your GI told you to do?

there are ways of tweaking prucalopride. here is the post. scroll down the aries_wmn's post from oct 2 of last year.

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/353338-motegrity-prucalopride-is-finally-available/

so you could try that and see if that helps.

also--i used to take zelnorm, which is very similar to motegrity. periodically zelnorm would stop working for me. so i would stop taking it for a few days or even a week (i took laxatives instead so i didn't get backed up) and then when i started taking ti again, zelnorm would work for me.

go you might want to try these things so see if prucalopride will start working again for you. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Almost full BM today. After drinking 4 cups of tea and several cigarettes. Last BM was on Wednesday. I will be taking syrup three times a day which I wasn't. Hope to have BM on alternate days instead of every third day.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm.

yes, do take your syrup three times a day, every day. the syrup can take a few days to kick in, so you need to take it daily.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. Have started taking syrup thrice a day from today. Syrup is used for constipation and clearing stuck matter. Have started yoga today.


----------



## annie7

good luck with yoga. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right--it is not your plan to have a bm today.


----------



## GJMody

No BM be today. Urge was there but not strong.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.

are you taking your syrup three times a day, everyday--even on the days you don't want to go?


----------



## GJMody

Yes,taking syrup.


----------



## annie7

that's good. you have to take it daily or it won't work.


----------



## GJMody

Full BM- flattish not cylindrical. Had eaten salad yesterday and Sunday. Took syrup twice a day.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a full bm. i know you prefer cylindrical stools but form doesn't matter as long as you have a full bm.


----------



## GJMody

Form was good. Looks like I have to go every third day and not alternate days. Last BM was on Saturday. But I will keep trying for alternate days.


----------



## annie7

maybe if you take your syrup three times a day every day instead of twice a day like you said you did today, you'll have bms on alternate days instead of every three days. try taking your syrup three times a day, every day (not twice a day) for a week or so and see if that makes a difference


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take syrup three times a day.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right. you only let yourself go on alternate days.

are you taking your syrup three times a day, every day--even on the days you don't want to go.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Did drink tea and smoked cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

Not alternate days. It's bc every two days.


----------



## annie7

you did say last week that your mind is telling your body to go every three days.

are you taking your syrup three times a day, every day, even on the days you don't want to go.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Taking syrup three times a day.


----------



## GJMody

Today BM 95% only. Cylindrical. Shall I take psyllium husks? Syrup I am only taking twice a day.


----------



## annie7

just out of curiosity, why are you only taking your syrup twice a day when you said you said yesterday (and on other days) that you were going to take it three times a day?

sure--try the psyllium husks if you think it may help. when you take fiber, it's important to drink a lot of water or else take more syrup to help keep all the fiber moist.


----------



## GJMody

I sometimes drink syrup thrice a day and. other times twice a day as I get to sleep. I have taken psyllium husks today. Should I worried that I had 95% BM even though I am taking prucalopride. Did not have complete evacuation.Why no complete BM? Don't have pain.m


----------



## annie7

95% evacuation is pretty good, really. our bodies are not machines and even with taking prucalopride or any other meds, you're not going to have 100% evacuation all the time. maybe if you took your syrup three times a day, every day, you'd have better evacuation--i don't know.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right. like you said earlier, you mind only tells your body to go every three days.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

since you go every three days now, hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

BM today. Not cylindrical though. Lumpish form. I think complete evacuation..or almost complete. I want to go on alternate days. But urge not there. Why is prucaloporide not doing the job in 2 days?

Has its effect slowed down?


----------



## annie7

it could be that prucalopride has slowed down. there are ways of tweaking it when this happpens, like i mentioned earlier in this thread.

or it could be that your urge is becoming weaker because you are only letting yourself go on alternate days so your rectum has become used to being stretched out and it's losing the urge (or the urge is becoming weaker) because of this.

are you drinking your syrup three times a day every day even on the days you don't want to go?

have you been taking the psyllium?


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for reply. I am taking syrup twice a day as I doze off to sleep at night. Will take thrice a day. Take early in night. I am taking psyllium. Shall I take another medicine in place of prucalopride. But I don't know other meds that are effective. I think linzess is one. With prucalopride at least my bowels are getting cleared every third day. Now my bowels will get cleared on Thursday. But hopefully on Wednesday if I take syrup thrice a day.


----------



## annie7

yes, you could try another constipation medication to see if that works better for you than prucalopride. i don't know what C meds are available in india but if tegaserod (zelnorm) is available, you should really give that a try since it's a lot like prucalopride. also, yes, you could try linzess as well as any other C meds that are available. the only way that you'll know if a med is effective for you is to try it for yourself.

and you might want to take a break from prucalopride for a week or two and then go back on it. i've read a number of posts from people who said that when they did this, prucalopride worked better for them when they went back on it.

did you try triphala (it's over the counter)? did that help you?

and yes, do take your syrup three times a day, every day, even on the days you don't want to go and see if that makes a difference. it really should.


----------



## GJMody

I tried Triphala, no effect. For the time being I will continue with prucalopride. And take syrup three times a day.


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm is for women under 65 suffering from constipation. Linzess has side effects including heart.


----------



## annie7

i know plenty of men who are using zelnorm. it's not just for women. they just did the clinical trials for zelnorm on women for some reason but it can and has been prescribed for men. i've read posts on here as well on other boards from men who are taking it.

linzess does not have heart problems listed as a side effect:

https://www.linzess.com/about-linzess/common-side-effects

all drugs have possible side effects. that doesn't mean that everybody who takes the drug will experience all these side effects. prucalopride has side effects but i think you said you weren't having any side effects at all from it.


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm action is same as Pruease whereas linzess draws water in the GI tract and softens stool. Can't stop prucalopride as this will aggravate problem. Should I be worried that I am getting BM every third day as long as I am having evacuation.


----------



## annie7

i personally would not be happy if i had a bm only every three days--or even on alternate days. i always felt miserable and uncomfortable if i didn't have a bm every day but that's me. also i tended to develop impactions very easily and that's another reason why my gastro doc wanted me to have a bm daily.

i still think that your urge is becoming weaker because you are only letting yourself go on alternate days so your rectum has become used to being stretched out and it's losing the urge (or the urge is becoming weaker) because of this.


----------



## GJMody

I would also like to have BM daily, alternate days is also ok but having every three days is not of a stretch. May be my bowels have got used to that cycle. I will keep on taking prucalopride and syrup and psyllium husks. I don't know why prucalopride effect has slowed down. Do you be know anybody that are getting the same effect on prucalopride. What is the success of zelnorm and linzess.


----------



## GJMody

Meant lot of a stretch


----------



## annie7

there are a few posts on the board from people who say that prucalopride stopped working for them.

like all meds, zelnorm and linzess work for some people but not for others. you just have to try these meds yourself to see if they work for you. i've read a number of success stories on here from people who say these meds work for them.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride is to be taken before or after food whereas since last few days I am taking one hour after food. From today I will take immediately after food.


----------



## annie7

you can try that although according to the motegrity (prucalopride) website--as well as other sources--it can be taken with or without food:

https://www.shirecontent.com/PATIENTINFO/PDFs/PATI_MOTEGRITY_USA_ENG.pdf


----------



## annie7

also--here's what another forum member (aries_wmn) has to say about when to take prucalopride:

"I wanted to post another update just in case this helps someone, since my dr didn't mention this.

I've noticed that I get better results with Motegrity when I take it after a 4 hour fast, before bed, as recommended by Dr. Pimental an IBS researcher at Cedars-Sinai. It's important to note that this includes not taking it at the same time as other laxatives or other medications.. It's weird that taking it at the same time as magnesium reduces it's effectiveness, but for me it definitely does. Pimental also said on Twitter that the fast is important, but if you can't manage a 4 hours fast 2-3 hours can be helpful. I still take some form of magnesium, but I take it earlier in the day.

It is a bit annoying to follow these rules, since I"ve always found it most convenient to take laxatives before bed, but it's been worth it. "

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/353338-motegrity-prucalopride-is-finally-available/


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Had BM today. Cylindrical full. I had taken prucalopride after food yesterday night. Also am taking syrup and psyllium husks. I hope my bowels movement will be be on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

Is it because of psyllium husks and Yoga that my bowels are better. Also because of prucalopride after night food.


----------



## GJMody

Also not having full meals.


----------



## annie7

that's good news that your bowels are better.

you mentioned yesterday that you would like to have a bm daily. maybe now that your bowels are working better you can.


----------



## GJMody

What is the reason for having BM on second day instead of recent clearing of bowels on third day.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right. you only let yourself go on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

BM today. Cylindrical. But may be 98%. How do I know if I have complete evacuation? Normally I know by observing the stools, but today I don't know. Had taken syrup and psyllium husks.


----------



## GJMody

Is Yoga helping me?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> BM today. Cylindrical. But may be 98%. How do I know if I have complete evacuation? Normally I know by observing the stools, but today I don't know. Had taken syrup and psyllium husks.


that's great that you had a bm today!

re the complete evacuation: does it feel like you had a complete evacuation? or do you feel that you have more stool in there that needs to come out (being uncomfortable, pressure, etc)

i really don't think that it's possible to tell if you have a complete evacuation by simply observing your stools. your body is not a machine and you don't eat the exact same foods every day or the exact same amount of those foods.

the only way to tell if yoga is helping is to stop doing it for a while and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## GJMody

Feels like complete evacuation. No pressure or feeling of stool stuck in rectum. In Yoga I am doing breathing exercises and postures for easing constipation. Began 15 days back so can't stop it. Prucalopride same dosage I am taking and also syrup.


----------



## annie7

why can't you stop yoga?? if you want to know if it's helping, stopping it is the only way you're going to know.


----------



## GJMody

Yoga I am doing to keep my mind calm. Saturday and Sunday I don't do. Today no BM.


----------



## annie7

right. you only let yourself go on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Full, cylindrical, and lump BM. Complete evacuation. Seems like Friday's leftover BM also. Had eaten papaya and took syrup and psyllium husks.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a full, complete bm today.


----------



## GJMody

No BM todayk


----------



## annie7

right. you only let yourself go on alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Full BM today morning at 10.30 am. Had to drink 3 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes. Had one bottle of beer on Sunday. Am taking prucalopride 4mg morning and 4mg night, syrup, and psyllium husks. Will be eating prunes from today.


----------



## GJMody

Why my bm's have gone from 3 days to 2 days? Not that I mind.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a full bm today. good luck with the prunes.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Why my bm's have gone from 3 days to 2 days? Not that I mind.


idk---maybe this has to do with you taking syrup three times a day and/or the psyllium husks. and of course, prucalopride is helping too.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Today morning complete BM... cylindrical. Had taken syrup, psyllium husks and apple yesterday. Have psychiatrist appointment today.


----------



## GJMody

Met my doctor and told him about my suicidal thoughts. He increased my dose of anti depressant from 10mg to 20mg. Told to continue counseling and yoga. Also told him about my bowels.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm today.

so sorry to hear that you've been having suicidal thoughts. that's good that you discussed it with your psychiatrist . hopefully the increased dose of antidepressant will help. hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i do hope that you are feeling better and that the increased dose of antidepressant is helping.


----------



## GJMody

I am ok. Thanks. Doctor told to get 3 blood tests done. One for lithium, one for thyroid and third one for kidney. I was very stressed as I thought Pruease may give abnormal reading in regards to kidney test. But both kidney and thyroid tests normal. Lithium test report tomorrow evening. No BM today although slight urge in later part of day.


----------



## annie7

i'm glad you're ok--that's a relief.

and that's good that your kidney and thyroid tests came out normal.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Today morning complete BM. I had BM at 9.45 instead of the usual 10.15. Don't know because of increased dose of antidepressant.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm today.

some antidepressants have diarrhea as a potential side effect so maybe that's why you had an earlier bm.


----------



## GJMody

I had ok BM today...but why in one day when my routine is alternate days. Is it because of antidepressant? BM was lump not cylindrical.


----------



## annie7

i don't know--did you look up the side effects of your antidepressant? does it say that it has loose stools or diarrhrea as a possible side effect?

so do you mean that today you did not smoke cigarrettes and drink tea but you still went anyway?

i know you only want a bm on alternate days but you had a ok bm today---is that not ok with you? please-- whatever you do, don't hold it in if you have to go or you'll lose your urge.

form really doesn't matter.


----------



## GJMody

Diarrhea is not a side effects. And I did not have liquid or loose stools. BM was firm lump. Yes I did have tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge was strong so I did not withhold it. May be it's one of those off days. Don't have abdominal pain. I am going to Bombay tomorrow morning and returning Tuesday night. Will have to watch what I eat. I can't tolerate spicy or fried food. It gives me immense bowel problem.


----------



## annie7

hope your trip to Bombay goes well.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. I am in hotel.


----------



## annie7

did you try to have a bm by smoking cigarettes and drinking tea? you mentioned in december that your mind only wants you to go every three days.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I did but change in location has that effect. Hope tomorrow BM.


----------



## annie7

yes, hope you have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Full BM today morning at 9.30 am. Lump form.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Lithium test result normal.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Full BM today morning at 10 am. Lump form not cylindrical. Does form matter? Had taken psyllium husks yesterday evening.
Taking syrup not thrice a day and doing yoga too.


----------



## annie7

no, form does not matter. all that matters is that you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

I had BM today. Cylindrical. But I think not complete - 96%. Is that OK?. Am worried.


----------



## annie7

96% is fine. our bodies are not machines so no one is ever going to have 100% complete every day even when taking medication. please try not to worry.


----------



## GJMody

Thank you Annie


----------



## annie7

you're welcome.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Todat mornings 10.20 complete BM. Bowel lumpish form. Had taken syrup and psyllium husks yesterday and guava.


----------



## GJMody

Meant today


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

I have posted a thread. Hope I receive replies.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope you do, too.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## GJMody

No replies to my thread yet. I don't why people don't reply. It's disappointing.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that no one replied to your thread. you're right--it's very disappointing.


----------



## GJMody

Today BM morning at 10.15am. Cylindrical plus lump..97%. Should I be worried?


----------



## annie7

oh no---please don't worry. 97% is fine. our bodies are not machines. it's not realistic to expect 100% every single time.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. One reply received for my thread of constipation. I read here and elsewhere that people taking prucalopride are getting headaches as this is one of the side effects. But I have no headache so far. I started in October.


----------



## annie7

thart's good that you haven't had any headaches from taking it.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Full complete BM today at 10.15am. Had taken syrup once in morning and psyllium husks in evening. Drank cumin drink too.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Saw your reply to partytown poster. Poor guy. Suffering so much. I am glad you are helping him.


----------



## annie7

thanks. and thank you for trying to help him, too.


----------



## GJMody

Almost complete BM today morning. Almost because I am not sure. May be by 98%.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have impaction, do I?


----------



## annie7

98% is very good. our bodies are not machines. you cannot expect 100% every day, even when you are taking medicin

no, you do not have an impacrion. an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

you're fine.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Almost full BM at 10.15 am. Cylindrical and lump. Slight pain in the stomach. Don't know why? Taken syrup and psyllium husks.


----------



## GJMody

I have been having slight headaches in morning since last 2 days. Is that because of be prucalopride medicine? Or because of cigarettes.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a full bm.

maybe the slight pain you have in your stomach is gas.

the slight headaches you have been having could be caused by a number of things. it could be caused by cigarettes, especially if cigarettes have given you headaches before. i suppose they could be caused by prucalopride but you've been taking prucalopride for many months now and these headaches just started happening yesterday. usually medications side effects start happening right away when you start taking a med and somtimes they go away once your body becomes used to the medication.


----------



## GJMody

Gas pain is different. My pain was on left side. Cigarettes headache is different...my head becomes hot. This headache was different. You may be right..headache may not be due to prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Only 95% Evacuation. Not full. I overate at lunch yesterday. But also ate very little at dinner. Had papaya and salad also in evening then why not complete bowel movement. I am worried.


----------



## annie7

95% is fine. our bodies are not machines so no one is ever going to have 100% complete every day even when taking medication. please try not to worry.


----------



## GJMody

Today complete bowel movement. Yesterday I had foul smell gas as bowels not completely cleared. Yesterday I ate rice and lentils for lunch, veg. burger for dinner. Nobody is replying to my thread.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm. isn't today the day that you usually do not want to have a bm?

sorry no one else has replied to your thread. unfortunately that happens periodically around here.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Today was the day when I was not supposed to have BM. But as yesterday I didn't have full BM I guess I had today. I had strong urge so couldn't ignore it.
Disappointed that no response to my post.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a strong urge and that you did not ignore it.

well, at least you had one response to your post but yes, it would have been nice to have more responses.

have you taken a look at this thread? a lot of people have posted here saying what works for their constipation:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will look at thread.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM at 10.40. Don't know why as I am supposed to have BM every alternate day. Stool color brownish and lump form. Yesterday BM was better in form. I did drink tea and smoked cigarettes. Yesterday I had Indian bread, veggies, lentils and rice. I don't mind having daily BM but the form should be good.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you are having a daily bm. form doesn't matter. all that matters is that you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

I think today's BM is an exception. Yesterday's BM happened because Friday incomplete BM.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Today BM at 10.30am. Not complete evacuation. 97% may be. Why? I am jittery. I am taking prucalopride. Has it lost its effect? I am not sure.


----------



## annie7

please don't worry. i don't think prucalopride has lost it's effect. 97% is fine. our bodies are not machines. it's not realistic to expect 100% every single time.

plus the only way you can accurately estimate the percentage of evacuation that you've had is by looking at an xray of your colon and seeing how much stool is actually still in there. . you can't tell by looking at how much stool is in the toilet bowl because you don't eat exactly the same food and the same amount of that food every day. the amount you eat varies from day to day. .


----------



## GJMody

Do I need to get an x Ray? Because you said I don't have impaction.


----------



## annie7

no you do not need to get an xray. i'm just saying that an xray (which you don't need to get) is the only way you can accurately tell how much stool is still in your colon. you cannot tell that from just looking at how much stool is in the toilet bowl.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Almost complete BM today morning at 10 am. I ate prunes yesterday. There was pressure at rectum yesterday as I had incomplete BM. BM today was lump form. Slight pain on left side of abdomen which will stop. Should I eat prunes daily?


----------



## GJMody

I know form of BM doesn't matter to you. But is it unrealistic to expect cylindrical BM every time?


----------



## GJMody

I have stomach pain. Is it because of the noodles I ate yesterday night.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a bm today.

sure, you can eat prunes daily if you think they will help.

yes it is unrealistic to expect cylindrical BM every time. our bodies are not machines.

as far as noodles are concerned-- do noodles always give you stomach pain every time you eat them?


----------



## GJMody

Ate noodles after long time. Wheat noodles that give me pain. But the noodles I ate yesterday were of white flour. I think that's why I got pain.


----------



## GJMody

Meant wheat noodles don't give me pain.


----------



## annie7

does eating anything made from white flour (bread, cake, etc) give you pain.


----------



## GJMody

Not really. When I eat grill white bread sandwich I don't have pain. No pain on eating cake, but can't eat a lot.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell you that ever since I started prucalopride in October, I don't have pencil like stools or small stools.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Forgot to tell you that ever since I started prucalopride in October, I don't have pencil like stools or small stools.


that's wonderful!


----------



## GJMody

No BM today


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Today almost full BM at 10.10am. Lump form. No abdominal pain.vYesterday had Indian snacks and egg fried rice. Form doesn't matter as you said. Had prunes.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm. and no abdominal pain.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

BM today at 10.30am. Don't know if it's full BM or little less than full. Friday morning Indian food and night veg. rolls. Yesterday afternoon Indian food and night salad and oatmeal. Has psyllium husks in evening.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think I had complete bm. I know last time you said unless you x-ray the colon we can't say about completely evacuation. I don't have pain though.


----------



## annie7

i don't know if you had a complete bm or not. but really, if i were you, i wouldn't worry about it. that's good that you don't have any pain or discomfort..

back in the day when i still had my colon, i had problems with incomplete evacuation all the time because i had pelvic floor dysfuction. i had a lot of pain and pressure in the rectum, like i had more in there to get out but i couldn't.


----------



## GJMody

BM today also. Firm lump. Last few days my cycle of BM has changed. One day BM, second day BM, third day no bm, fourth day BM, fifth day BM, sixth day no bm. Cycle continues. Yesterday whatever food I ate got excreted today. Should I be worried? I don't have pain. Earlier I used to have BM every 2 days.I am eating 5 prunes daily. Is prucalopride working?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.

yes, prucalopride is working--it's helping you go. you don't go every day because you won't let your body go every day.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take probiotics powder. I used to but stopped. I have read it provides good bacteria to the gut. I also wanted to ask you that in your ostomy hole is made in your large intestine for stool to come out?


----------



## annie7

sure, you can take probiotics if you want to. i took align for a while but it didn't seem to help me and it's very expensive so i stopped taking it. but that's me.

the surgeon removed my entire colon. i have an ileostomy. she made the ostomy from my small intestine.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Do I need to go for ostomy?


----------



## annie7

no you don't need to get an ostomy because prucalopride is working for you. the only reason you don't go every day is because you say you don't let yourself go every day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

BM today at 10.20am. But I don't think it was full. May be 96%. Last week I was having complete evacuation. I don't know what is happening. Prucalopride effect wearing be off?


----------



## GJMody

Stool form lump and little cylindrical. Ideally I would like complete cylindrical.


----------



## annie7

yes i know you want to have cylindrical bms.

like i said before, i don't think you can accurately estimate what percentage of evacuation you had simply by looking at how much stool is in the toilet bowl.


----------



## GJMody

I think I should take prucalopride immediately after food at night. Whereas I am taking one hour after food. I think that's why effect is less.


----------



## annie7

sure--it's worth a try. good luck..


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Today cylindrical BM. I think it was full. Why do I need to drink 3 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes to go. I am taking 4 mg morning and 4 mg night of prucalopride. I should get strong urge. I really don't want to smoke many cigarettes. I want to quit smoking. I am taking syrup only in morning. I really should be taking thrice a day. Any other suggestions you have for me to get strong urge quickly.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

yes, you're right--smoking is bad for you so it would be a good idea to quit smoking..

can you get an urge from just drinking tea with caffeine in it and not smoking? i used to drink coffee in the morning and that plus the stimuant laxatives i used would give me an urge. .

i was diagnosed with rectal hyposensitivity (couldn't get an urge) . the only way i could get an urge was by taking stimulant laxatives and drinking coffee.

yes you should take your syrup three times a day. hopefully that will help you get an urge. or maybe try drinking coffee instead of tea. coffee might give you a better urge than tea does (maybe it has more caffeine than tea does) . sorry i don't have any other ideas for you.


----------



## GJMody

I will try to take syrup thrice a day. Can't drink coffee...too strong. Can I eat pizza or will it give constipation?


----------



## annie7

i don't know if pizza will give you constipation or not. has it done that to you in the past?


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes.


----------



## annie7

if pizza only makes you constipated sometimes, then it may not be the pizza that's causing it--your C may be caused by something else. just my opinion.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Shall I continue with Prucalopride or find another option. I don't have option.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow. good luck.

in the past you've gone two days without having a bm and then you go on the third day so hopefully that will be the case this time.

are you taking your syrup three times a day?

if you think prucalopride is no longer working, you can talk to your gastroenterologist and he can prescribe a different med for you to try.

good luck with everything.


----------



## annie7

another thing--you can try tweaking prucalopride by not taking it for a few days or so and then start taking it again. doing that might jump start it into working again. that's what i used to do with zelnorm, which is a similar drug.


----------



## GJMody

Today I had good BM. But had to drink 4 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes. No, can't stop taking prucalopride. I will be in deep trouble. Any natural laxative? Triphala doesn't work, nor does MOM. I read about taking honey with warm water at night. Will it work? Or Olive oil with lemon juice? Any other options? Fruits?


----------



## GJMody

Also pressure at rectum instead of pressure at abdomen before BM.


----------



## GJMody

Also pressure at rectum instead of pressure at abdomen before BM.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Today I had good BM. But had to drink 4 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes. No, can't stop taking prucalopride. I will be in deep trouble. Any natural laxative? Triphala doesn't work, nor does MOM. I read about taking honey with warm water at night. Will it work? Or Olive oil with lemon juice? Any other options? Fruits?


that's good that you had a good bm today.

senna is a natural laxative. so is Dr Schultz Intestinal Formula #1, which a lot of people here have had good success with . you can buy it from amazon or from their website.

yes, you can try honey with warm water or olive oil with lemon juice. it might help you.

this thread list some natural remedies:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

are you taking your syrup three times a day, like your doctor suggested.


----------



## GJMody

I will take syrup three times a day. What is your opinion about magnesium citrate? Does it help with constipation? Good reviews on this site. Should I try it?


----------



## annie7

oh yes--you should try magnesium citrate. it's helped a lot of people and hopefully it'll help you. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Will it hasten BM? Also will diahorea occur?


----------



## annie7

i don't know. everybody's different. it didn't work at all for me. if you're concerned about diarrhea, start with a low dose of mag citrate and go from there.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Shall I increase prucalopride by 2 mg. I am already taking 8 mg.


----------



## GJMody

Can polyethylene glycol...Miralax be taken long term? Any side effects?


----------



## annie7

right--no bm today. today is the day you don't let yourself go.

re increasing prucalopride: we can't give medical advice here on the board since we're not doctors so i have to say that you should ask your doc if it's ok for you to increase the amount of prucalopride you're taking. and yes, i do remember that your doc told you to decrease your dose.......

my primary care doctor and both of my gastro docs all told me that miralax is safe to take long term and also that i could take as much of it as i needed to. i tried it for a while--no side effects--but milk of magnesia worked better for me than miralax.

what is the name of the syrup you are taking? you mentioned it once before but i forget what i name was. i do remember that i looked the name up and it seemed like your syrup is a lot like polyethylene glycol..


----------



## GJMody

Name is Peg Looz...Indian version of Miralax. It comes in 200ml liquid bottle.


----------



## annie7

that's right--thanks. if it's the same as miralax, it's safe to take long term. that's what my doctors all said about mirilax.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Started taking syrup three times a day.


----------



## annie7

good. i think it will help you.


----------



## GJMody

Today full BM unlike previous days. Also had to drink less tea and smoke less cigarettes. I drank Looz Peg three times yesterday...12.5 ml each time. The pamphlet mentions it is used to treat chronic constipation. Why is prucaloporide working slow? Why do I need to take syrup along with be prucalopride. Although the doctor did tell to take both. Is these both supposed to work together?


----------



## GJMody

I saw on internet Miralax can be used long term. Standard dose is 25ml mixed with 100ml water...three times a day. I noticed that in October last year I was taking this dosage and had daily BMs. Then doctor told to reduce to 10ml three times a day.


----------



## GJMody

Will the combination of prucalopride and Miralax effect lasts long?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm and that you didn't have to drink as much tea or smoke so many cigarettes. and that's good that you drank the full dose of looz peg three times a day.

i've read some posts from people, both here and on another board that i read, who have to take miralax along with prucalopride to make it work better.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Will the combination of prucalopride and peg Looz combination keep on working? Or will it slow down. And I having pressure on the rectum and not abdomen. Is that ok?


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully the combination of prucalopride and peg looz will continue to keep working.

i am not a doctor but as far as i know, having pressure in the rectum and not the abdomen is ok.

does the pressure in your rectum go away once you have a bm?


----------



## GJMody

Yes, pressure goes away after BM. Hopefully? So it may not work or work slowly later?


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell that I also ate prunes yesterday..5 of them.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you ate prunes yesterday. maybe they are helping.

that's good that the pressure goes away after you have a bm.

i said "hopefully" because i cannot tell you for sure if it's all going to keep working or not--nobody can. more than likely it will. i know it's hard but please try to stop worrying so much about all of this. worrying never helps. try to think positive.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

right.

are you still drinking your syrup three times a day, every day?


----------



## GJMody

Yes, taking syrup thrice a day, daily.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Today incomplete bowel evacuation as yesterday I ate fried snack at night. Slight pain. Hope I will be better.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had incomplete bm and pain. hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Complete BM today but form is flat. What I don't understand is that inspite of the high dose of prucalopride why do I need to take Peg Looz (Miralax) syrup for my constipation. When the doc saw my GI reports last October, he said it's a functional disorder of the gut and not structural one. Told not to worry about it. That's easier said than done. Does worrying about my bowels make constipation worse?


----------



## GJMody

I also think that my bipolar disorder meds are causing me bowel problems even though they are supposed to be non constipating.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm today. form does not matter.

yes, i know that not worrying is easier said than done. i've read that stress and worry can make constipation worse.

are you still doing yoga and meditation? those things might help relax you.

like i said earlier, i still think that it's possible that your policy of not going every day could be stretching out your rectum and thus making it harder for your rectum to feel an urge because it's so used to being stretched out and full of stool. just a thought.


----------



## GJMody

I am still doing yoga ... Mon to Fri. I don't know how to meditate. I can search on YouTube. May be I will.


----------



## GJMody

Bowels not good today. I had stressful event yesterday. Feeling terrible.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your bowels are not good today. isn't this the day that you normally choose not to have a bm?

hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. It is the day I don't have BM. I get very anxious when this happens and my mental illness get aggravated. I had depression today morning after waking up and BM prob made worse leading to become suicidal. I have 2 young kids.


----------



## annie7

i'm a little confused. if today is the day that you normally choose not to have a bm, how is it that your bowels are not good today? what are your symptoms?

i am sorry you are feeling suicidal. can you call up your psychiatrist and talk to him about all this? or call a suicide hot line if you can't talk to your psychiatrist. i hope you can get some help regarding your suicidal thoughts.


----------



## GJMody

The bowels were not good. Just incomplete small BM. I have psychiatrist appointment on April 6. I have talked about suicide thoights, he just increased the anti depression doze which is no good.Suicide helpline not helpful.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you will be seeing your psychiatrist soon. if your current antidepressant isn't helping, perhaps he can switch you to a different one that will work better for you.


----------



## GJMody

Medicine is mostly working. Have started meditation yesterday. Suicidal thoughts common with bipolar disorder.


----------



## annie7

hope meditation helps you.


----------



## GJMody

Today bowels not good. Flat and incomplete. Because of stress? Had taken syrup three times yesterday. I really think my depression meds are messing up my GI system. What do you think?.


----------



## GJMody

I ate lot of yogurt and rice since two including night. This may have caused change in bowels. Saw on internet that eating yogurt at night causes bowel prob.


----------



## GJMody

since two days


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Today bowels not good. Flat and incomplete. Because of stress? Had taken syrup three times yesterday. I really think my depression meds are messing up my GI system. What do you think?.


i don't think the depression meds are causing your problems. if they were, you'd have been having bowel problems every single day ever since you started taking them. but you have had good days with your bowels, especially when you first started taking prucalopride. also you said your doc switched you to meds that wouldn't cause constipation.

which depression meds are you taking? when you look them up online, does it say that they have a side effect of constipation?


----------



## GJMody

No. They don't say side effect as constipation. BM prob. because of rice and yogurt at night? Please see my post above.


----------



## GJMody

Please reply.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No. They don't say side effect as constipation. BM prob. because of rice and yogurt at night? Please see my post above.


i don't know. i've never read or heard that eating yogurt or rice at night causes bowel problems but i suppose that could be possible??


----------



## GJMody

I am thinking that because of the food that I had bowel problem. May be the curry was spicy. Or may be rice and yogurt at night have rise to mucus. Will my BM be normal on Wednesday? I am worried.


----------



## annie7

i hope your bm will be normal tomorrow. i know it's hard but please try not to worry. worrying never helps...


----------



## GJMody

Just saw on internet diet can cause flat stools.


----------



## annie7

yes i suppose it could.


----------



## flossy

GJMody, what is the coronavirus situation like in your country? w/b


----------



## GJMody

Flossy in India, 400 infected, 4 deaths. Most of the states under lockdown till March 31 to prevent further spreading of virus.


----------



## annie7

wow--you're doing a lot better than we are. so far in the usa there have been 35,179 cases and 459 deaths. a lot of the states here are on lockdown, too.

take care of yourself--stay safe.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I am really worried about my bowels. I wish I did not have Bipolar Disorder and IBS. It's dragging me down. I am suicidal. My friends have told me not to do suicide as it will devastate my kids.


----------



## GJMody

I have eaten rice and lentils both times of the day.


----------



## annie7

PLEASE do not commit suicide. your friends are right--suicide would devastate your children--they would never get over it--never. it would also devastate the rest of your family and your friends as well. suicide is never the answer and it is a terrible thing to do to everyone who knows you. please call your psychiatrist right away and tell him your are contemplating suicide. please get help.


----------



## GJMody

I have psychiatrist appointment on April 6. He is not of much help when it comes to suicidal thoughts. He just increases the antidepressant dose. I have a British female friend who helps me a lot. She told me to email her about my problems. Also chatted with me. We are on suicide prevention site.


----------



## annie7

if your psychiatrist isn't helpful, maybe it's time to find a new psychiatrist--or a psychologist.

i'm glad you're british friend on the suicide prevention site is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

If I meet new psychiatrist then I will have to explain my medical history. So sticking with the current psychiatrist.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.v


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

I have already taken Miralax twice. Do I need to take it at night? Will it help?


----------



## annie7

your doctor told you to take it three times a day. i thought you were already taking it three times a day---that's what you said earlier.

yes you should take it three times a day, just like your doctor said. it will help but you have to be consistent and take it three times a day every day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will my bowels be ok. I am worried.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully your bowels will be ok.

please try not to worry. worrying never helps.


----------



## GJMody

Today also bad BM. Flat incomplete BM. I think it is because of the diet. Have been eating rice and lentils since 2 days. This is producing gas and bowel problem. I have changed my diet.


----------



## GJMody

Just read that too much lentils produces too much gas and cramping. Also leads to upset stomach.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you had a bad bm today.

yes, lentils are very high in fiber. that can cause gas and cramping, particularly if you're not used to eating them.

i hope you have a better bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. I had better BM today. Not perfect but semisolid. I ate wheat Indian bread and oakra vegetable. And also salad. Will be eating vegetable and bread today.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Today complete BM. Had eaten Indian wheat bread and potato vegetable. But had to drink tea and smoke cigarettes. Shall I take psyllium husks in warm water.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm today.

you can take psyllium husks if you think that will help. you've taken them before, right?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I take them almost daily.


----------



## annie7

if they are helping, then keep taking them.


----------



## GJMody

Had complete BM today morning. Had to smoke less cigarettes and had 3 cups of tea. Stool form semisolid but not cylindrical. Why not cylindrical? Pressure at rectum. I had Indian wheat bread and vegetables yesterday. Is wheat fibrous and good for bowels? I think stress affects bowel. Taking prucalopride, syrup, psyllium husks.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a complete bm today.

i don't know why your stool form is not cylindrical. really, form does not matter. the only thing that matters is have a complete bm.


----------



## GJMody

USA in crisis..over 100,000 infected, more than 1700 dead. China to blame! India..850 infected, 20 dead. Hope you are safe.


----------



## annie7

oh, yes, thanks. i am safe. i live in the state of michigan where we now have 3,657 corona virus cases and 92 deaths. our state governor has issued a "stay at home" order for the next few weeks.

hope you are safe. take care.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. I had BM today. I would say 95%. Stool form was flattish. But not liquid or loose. But not cylindrical either. Is that ok? I used to get BM every alternate day. How come I am getting BM daily since last few days. Is it because of my diet of whole wheat bread? Very slight pain in abdomen, nothing major. I am worried about my bowels form. Please reply in details.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a bm today. that's what people want--daily bms. and 95% is very good. like i said earlier, back in the day i would have killed for a bm like that. i don't know if the wheat bread is causing this or not. is this the first time you've eated wheat bread?

i've read that diet can influence stool shape and also that if the stool is somewhat soft, that cause flat stools.

if you are worried about your stool's form, you should make an appointment with your gastroenterologist and discuss this with him. that way you'll have a professional's opinion.


----------



## GJMody

annie7 said:


> that's wonderful that you had a bm today. that's what people want--daily bms. and 95% is very good. like i said earlier, back in the day i would have killed for a bm like that. i don't know if the wheat bread is causing this or not. is this the first time you've eated wheat bread?
> 
> i've read that diet can influence stool shape and also that if the stool is somewhat soft, that cause flat stools.
> 
> if you are worried about your stool's form, you should make an appointment with your gastroenterologist and discuss this with him. that way you'll have a professional's opinion.


----------



## GJMody

No. I used to eat Indian wheat bread some years back. Now I have employed a cook who prepares Indian wheat bread. Oh...so diet can influence stool shape? As said before my GI doc had told that there is no structural problem with my gut, only functional issue. So no need to meet him. He is the same doc that prescribed prucalopride. I am asking you should stool form matter?


----------



## annie7

in my opinion, stool form doesn't matter. but if you want a professional opinion, ask your doc.

i was just happy when my stools came out. i never cared what they looked like.


----------



## GJMody

I told my friend in Canada about my IBS. I said I have good BM days and some not so good BM days. He said I gotta just learn to live with it. Is prucalopride losing its effect? I don't know if I should try new meds- Trulance or Linzess. What's your view? I don't know if I should meet my GI doc again as he will tell the same thing. To continue with prucalopride. Is stress causing this? I notice that when I don't think about my bowels, they are ok. Any changes in diet. Eating millet or Raghi.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## annie7

it doesn't sound to me like prucalopride is losing it's effect. you've had bms for the last few days now. if it had lost it's effect, you wouldn't be having any bms at all or just very small ones.

you can try new meds if you want. i don't know why your gastro doc would object to that.

yes, stress can make constipation worse. please try not to worry so much about your bowels. like you say, when you don't think about your bowels, they are ok.


----------



## GJMody

Slept late last night. Woke up early at 7.30. Drank 4 cups of tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 9.30 am. Bowels complete. Better than yesterday. But not cylindrical. Does stress affect stool form? Why is prucaloporide not acting fast? Why do I need stimulant? You have had ileostomy? What does that mean? Where is flossy?


----------



## GJMody

Feb. month - 11 days..full BM
16 days...no BM, 97%...3 days.

March month...10days...full BM, no BM..10 days
98%...4 days. 85%..3days, less BM..3 days


----------



## GJMody

Small BM...lump in afternoon...2.45pm


----------



## GJMody

Why BM one more time in afternoon?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Slept late last night. Woke up early at 7.30. Drank 4 cups of tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 9.30 am. Bowels complete. Better than yesterday. But not cylindrical. Does stress affect stool form? Why is prucaloporide not acting fast? Why do I need stimulant? You have had ileostomy? What does that mean? Where is flossy?


that's wonderful that you had a complete bm. it's ok if you don't have perfect, cylindrical bms. please try to stop worrying about form.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Feb. month - 11 days..full BM
> 16 days...no BM, 97%...3 days.
> 
> March month...10days...full BM, no BM..10 days
> 98%...4 days. 85%..3days, less BM..3 days


the reason why you didn't have a bm every day is because for some reason, you decided that you didn't want to have a bm every day. you only wanted a bm on alternate days. and in december you said your mind only wanted your body to go every three days.

like i said earlier, because you don't eat exactly the same amount of exactly the same food every day, it's impossible to accurately estimate what percentage of bm you have just by looking at what's in the bowl.


----------



## annie7

you had a bm in the afternoon because you needed to go. that's a good thing that you were able to go.


----------



## GJMody

I just checked on internet 3 out of the 4 medicines I am taking has constipation as the side effect. Does that mean I have to increase my fiber intake? Any other suggestions. Doctor told these meds constipation only mild.


----------



## annie7

you can increase your fiber intake if you want to. if you do, be sure and drink more water. it's important to drink enough water when you're taking fiber.


----------



## GJMody

This lockdown is stressing me out.


----------



## annie7

you're not alone. it's stressing a lot of people out.


----------



## GJMody

Today morning 10am complete BM. Actually I woke up at 8am and pressure started building up but I stopped the urge as I was not sure. Form of the stool ok not cylindrical. I am eating simple food. Have slight pain in stomach. Taking syrup and prucalopride and psyllium husks. Will eat prunes today, yesterday not eaten. Hope I don't get BM in the afternoon.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.30 pm. I am having stomach pain. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Today again bowels movement at 4pm. I just checked the flour my cook uses. And voila! It is multigrain with huge amount of fiber. I will change this flour with just plain wheat flour from tomorrow. That should settle my tummy.


----------



## GJMody

I never have BM in afternoons.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Today morning 10am complete BM. Actually I woke up at 8am and pressure started building up but I stopped the urge as I was not sure. Form of the stool ok not cylindrical. I am eating simple food. Have slight pain in stomach. Taking syrup and prucalopride and psyllium husks. Will eat prunes today, yesterday not eaten. Hope I don't get BM in the afternoon.


that's good you had a good, complete bm. it's never a good idea to stop or ignore an urge. if you keep doing that, you'll lose your urge completely.

why don't you want to have a bm in the afternoon? it's good that you are able to go when you need to.


----------



## GJMody

Because afternoon is not my routine time. Moreover only little BM comes out.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Today BM at 10am. But not full. Less than full. Yesterday for lunch I had complete meal. But for dinner I just had little oatmeal and vegetables. Is that the reason for less BM? Also BM not cylindrical but lump. Should I change from white rice to brown rice?


----------



## GJMody

I don't have impaction, do I? How do I know?


----------



## GJMody

I think bowels follow a pattern. Sometimes daily, sometimes alternate days. Stress is a factor.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM at 5pm. This is not looking good. I think because of stress.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Hi. Today BM at 10am. But not full. Less than full. Yesterday for lunch I had complete meal. But for dinner I just had little oatmeal and vegetables. Is that the reason for less bm?


if you didn't eat as much yesterday, then yes, that can cause a smaller bm.

form does not matter.

no you do not have an impaction. an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at all and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

i really do not understand why you don't want to have a bm in the afternoon. i know what you said, but that really doesn't make any sense to me. i think that it's good that you are able to have a bm when you need to have one. it's far better to be able to go than needing to have a bm and not being able to go.


----------



## GJMody

I think incomplete bowel today. Had eaten properly yesterday. Not feeling too good. Tired of gut problem.


----------



## GJMody

Stress affecting my bowels?


----------



## GJMody

BM at 2 in afternoon. Not firm. Is my diet of Indian wheat bread affecting my bowels? This is a new development. Should I change my diet?


----------



## GJMody

I have been thinking of overhauling my diet. To eat brown rice, millet,ragi, quinoa, veggies, salad. will this improve my digestive issues? Your opinion.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had an imcomplete bm today. did your bm in the afternoon help you feel better?

yes, stress can affect bowels. what are you so stressed out about? are you still meditating. that can help relieve stress.

sure, you can change your diet. hopefully that will help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

BM in afternoon didn't make me feel better. I am not stressed much. May be my subconscious is stressed. I don't know. I never used to have pain. Yes I am meditating. Will change my diet. Right now I tried to purchase groceries online but out of stock. I am really angry at China for creating the virus mess.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's unfortunate about the grocery stores. i went to the local grocery store yesterday and they were still out of a lot of items.

i really don't think the corona virus is china's fault. china just happened to be the country where the virus started. they didn't create the virus.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Ate rice and vegetables yesterday. Today BM better than yesterday. Don't know if complete evacuation or 97%. Bloating after passing BM. BM not cylindrical. I don't feel that good. Brown rice not available. I have no choice but to eat oatmeal and white rice. Isn't too much white rice constipating?.


----------



## GJMody

Why am I having daily BM instead of alternate days.


----------



## GJMody

Not taking syrup 3 times


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a good bm. form does not matter.

white rice can be constipating for some people but you had a good bm so it doesn't sound like white rice is constipating for you.

it's good to have a bm every day. and it means that prucalopride is working. don't you want to have a bm every day?


----------



## GJMody

Foul smelling gas coming. That means incomplete evacuation. I want to have BM everyday but it should be complete.


----------



## GJMody

Good news groceries will be available shortly online


----------



## annie7

really, as we've mentioned before, 97% is a very good bm. and you said you didn't know if you had a complete bm today or 97%.

maybe if you took your syrup three times a day every day like your doctor told you to do you would have an even better bm and no gas.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think change in diet will work?


----------



## annie7

it might. it's worth a try. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 10.30am. Orangish color. Semi solid, not cylindrical. Bloating in the morning. I have been drinking too much packaged juice. It contains fructose. Could that be the problem? Please reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm. form does not matter. fructose can cause bloating in some people..


----------



## GJMody

BM was not fully complete as a result I had slight pain in the abdomen. Every morning I wake up with lot of stress and anxiety related to my BM. I looked up my meds side effects and 3 out of 4 have constipation as side effect. But I have good BM days in the past. So I don't know whether the meds are causing BM probs. I tried ordering brown rice and ragi online but delivery is not there still. I have stopped drinking juices. Is anxiety playing a part in the morning? I am fed up.


----------



## annie7

i don't think your meds are causing bm problems because, like you said, you've had good bm days in the past. if the meds were constipating you, you'd have problems every single day.

i know it's hard but please try not to worry about your bms. worrying never helps and it just makes things seem much worse than they really are.


----------



## GJMody

Bowels little better. I think it's full. Yesterday had eaten oatmeal, white rice and veggies. BM at 10am. Hope I don't have pain.


----------



## GJMody

Why nobody is replying to my thread? People are so indifferent here.


----------



## GJMody

BM in afternoon at 2.30. Seems morning BM was not complete. Hope I can buy online brown rice.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm this morning.

you should be able to find brown rice for sale online. maybe amazon has it???


----------



## GJMody

Will check. Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Annie, what's a FODMAP diet and does it help with IBS and constipation? Please state in short.


----------



## annie7

a low FODMAP diet can help reduce gas and bloating but no it does not help relieve constipation. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools.

when i was on the low FODFMAP diet, it did not help my C at all.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Here is what I intend to do..eat brown rice, ragi, quinoa, amaranth, buckwheat and other gluten free grains which are easy on the gut. I don't think I have celiac disease though. My friend in Canada told me that I am experiencing bowel probs because of the stress. He is experiencing the same.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your new diet. hope it helps.

i'm sorry you have so much stress. what do you think is causing it?


----------



## GJMody

One reason is lockdown. Othe reason is my subconscious experiencing stress I think.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 10.15. Ate oatmeal yesterday night. Not full BM. Why? I am not feeling well. I think it has become a pattern of having BM daily but not full. I had syrup also. My abdomen is hurting.


----------



## GJMody

I am thinking of taking Dulcolax laxative. One pill at night. Can I take it longtime?


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax not recommended for long term. Should I try Dr. Schultz intestinal formula? Why has prucalopride started working slowly.


----------



## GJMody

Dr. Shulz intestinal formula has great reviews on Amazon. Could these reviews be fake? The formula contains cascara Sagrada, Senna and harbenoro pepper. All are quite potent and harsh. Also read Senna cannot be used long term and discolors the gut lining. It may produce diarohea as well. I have emailed their site with my concern. What is your view?


----------



## GJMody

I think my morning anxiety is causing bowel problems. I will have to consult my doctor for meds.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you did not have a complete bm this morning.

perhaps, like you said, your morning anxiety is causing your bowel problems.

if you don't think that Dr Schultz Intestinal Formula #1 is safe to take, then don't take it.

you could always call sun pharma, the manufacturer of pruease, and ask them why it is slowing down and any other questions you may have..


----------



## GJMody

I will have to consult my psychiatrist for anxiety and take meds.

I will wait for replies reg. my thread of Dr. Schultz intestinal formula. I just read Senna cannot be taken long term.

Sun pharma may not reply.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Sun pharma may not reply.


you can try calling them.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride was working well. Last few days I am having anxiety in the morning and I think this is affecting my bowels. I am gonna take Dulcolax laxative at night. 
You have not tried Dr. Schulze intestinal intestinal formula, have you? Not many people here have not tried but there are good reviews on Amazon. How truthful are they is the question. Flossy is taking it and it has been helpful said she few months back.


----------



## annie7

if you take dulcolax, be sure and follow the instructions on the box (and on their website) and don't take it within an hour of consuming dairy products or antacids or you'll get cramping. here's the web address. look in the FAQ and folllow the instructions for taking it.

https://www.dulcolax.com/products/laxative-tablets

no i've never taken intestinal formula #1. a number of people here have taken it and said they have had good success with it.

yes, Flossy has been taking IF #1 and it's helped him a lot.


----------



## GJMody

I did search here for Dr.Schultz formula but only a few results came up. Can you please post a link regarding members taking this formula. Do you think Amazon reviews are truthful or fake?


----------



## annie7

do a search by putting the words "Dr. Schultz Intestinal Formula#1" in quotation marks. a large number of posts come up--two pages worth. sorry but i do not have the time to sift through all of those posts for you.

i don't know if amazon's reviews are truthful or not. i would imagine most of them are--just my opinion. really, the only way you're going to know if something works for you or not is to take it for yourself.


----------



## GJMody

Will gluten free diet help with my IBS problem? I have been reading about it. Gluten causes lots of problems.


----------



## annie7

yes, gluten can cause problems if you have celiac disese or a gluten sensitivity. your doctor can test you for that.

a long time ago i went gluten free for a couple months or so and it did absolutely nothing to help with my constipation. it was just as bad as ever.

i've read that you shouldn't go gluten free if you don't need to. going gluten free is very expensive plus you miss out on a lot of importent nutritents that way.

you can try going gluten free and see if it helps but if it doesn't, you should go back to eating foods with it so you don't develop a nutrient deficiency.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I have noticed that eating too much rice gives me bloating. Also beer gives me bloating as it contains wheat, malt, barley. I am gonna try gluten free food and seem Yesterday because of incomplete bowel I had pain in abdomen. My friend suggested Buscopan 10 mg tablets. Supposed to relieve abdominal pain, spasms and relaxes colon muscles.


----------



## GJMody

What is your view about Lubiprostone and Linzess? Their mechanism is different than prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

how was your bm today?

buscopan is an antispasmotic and yes, it can relieve abdominal pain due to colon spasms. because it relaxes colon muscles, it can have constipation as a side effect. back in the day, i had abdominal pain and cramping and when it got very very severe --unbearable--i would take librax, which is also an antispasmodic. i only took it when the pain was very severe, though, because i didn't want to make my C worse.

yes, amitiza and linzess (and trulance) work differently than prucalopride. they increase the amount fluid in the colon. they do work for a lot of people. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

BM better as I had taken laxative yesterday. What is the reason for this sudden bowel problem and abdominal pain. Do you think it's because of the food? Because that's the only thing that has changed since the lockdown. Or is it because of stress. Or anxiety?


----------



## GJMody

I know constipation is a side effect of Buscopan but I read it's moderate. I am taking 3 tablets a day.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a better bm. which laxative did you take?

sorry i don't know what the reason is for your sudden bowel problem and abdominal pain.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I know constipation is a side effect of Buscopan but I read it's moderate. I am taking 3 tablets a day.


is it helping with your pain? hope so.


----------



## GJMody

I took dulcoflex..1 tablet at night. Don't have pain now. Hope it helps my bowels as it is a muscle relaxer. I am not convinced about Dr. Schulze intestinal #1 formula because it contains harsh herbs. On it's website it says diarohea may occur. I am waiting for flossy reply today.


----------



## annie7

buscopan won't help your bowels (meaning it won't help you go) but it will help your pain if your pain is caused by colon spasms.

if you don't want to take dr schultz intestinal formula #1, then don't take it.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think gluten free diet will help me? Getting my brown rice tomorrow. Other grains not available. Should I take the laxative today? I think I will take it.


----------



## annie7

i don't know if a gluten free diet will help you or not. it seems to me that if gluten is your problem, you would have started having symptons (bloating, gas, abdominal pain, diarrhea or constipation, foul smelling stools etc) a long time ago. i don't know whether you can just all of a sudden develop a gluten sensitivity or not.

you can always try a gluten free diet and see if it helps and if it doesn't, then go off it.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Do you think gluten free diet will help me? Getting my brown rice tomorrow. Other grains not available. Should I take the laxative today? I think I will take it.


Try eating mostly meat instead. I do. My BM's are really soft now, which is good. I eat about 80 to 90% meat (beef, chicken and eggs), and drink water.


----------



## GJMody

I saw on this website that amitiza, Linzess, Trulance didn't work for some people. Is prucalopride not working or working slowly.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I saw on this website that amitiza, Linzess, Trulance didn't work for some people.


and prucalopride doesn't work for some people, either. you can read reviews til you're blue in the face, but like i said earlier, the only way you're going to know if something works for you or not is to try it for yourself.

maybe prucalopride is slowing down--i don't know. if it had stropped working completely, i would think you would not be having any bm at all or else a very small bm. you'd be reverting back to how you were before you started taking it.


----------



## GJMody

Can laxative dulcoflex be taken long term. I read your old post that Dulcolax can be taken long term. But I read it can't be taken long term because of electrolyte imbalance it causes and dehydration. Also causes dependency.


----------



## annie7

both my gastro docs told me that dulcolax was safe to take long term.

but if you don't feel that it's safe to take it long term, then don't. i don't want you doing anything that you don't feel is safe to do.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 10.30am. Not full though. Flattish form. Had taken laxative yesterday. Took buscopan at 9 today. Laxative didn't work like yesterday. Am having bloating. Brown rice got delivered now. Hope it suits me.


----------



## annie7

sorry you did not have a full bm, especially after taking a laxative. maybe this happened because of the buscopan. it can cause C as a side effect, especially if you're taking it three times a day.


----------



## GJMody

I have started eating brown rice from today. I have bought ragi flour and quinoa. Will eat it tomorrow. I hope my bowels improve.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

I really dont know why am I having incomplete bm's. I am at a loss for words. Only 2 possibilities...stress or diet or both.


----------



## annie7

buscopan has constipation as a side effect. so that really isn't helping your C any.


----------



## GJMody

But I need to take buscopan as I have abdominal pain.


----------



## annie7

but maybe you don't have to take it three times a day, everyday. when i took librax, i took it as needed. not every day. i only took it when my pain was very severe--the kind of pain that brings you to your knees. i did not take it for mild or moderate pain. and i would only take it once a day-occasionally twice, but again, only if needed.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Makes sense. I will take it when I have more pain.


----------



## GJMody

Incomplete bowel evacuation. Even less than be yesterday. Took buscopan. Have contacted Ayurveda (herbal clinic) center here in India and gave them complete details. They will contact me. I am really sick and tired of IBS.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take antispasmodic meds? If yes, then which one?


----------



## annie7

so sorry that you had an incomplete bm today. did you take a dulcolax last night to help? maybe buscopan had something to do with the incomplete evacuation.

hope the Ayurveda center can help you.



GJMody said:


> Should I take antispasmodic meds? If yes, then which one?


are you having lots of severe abdominal pain from cramping? if yes, you might want to take anispasmodic meds although, like i said, they can have C as a side effect. i don't know which antispasmodics are available in india. what i used to do when i had lots of abdominal pain is first put a heating pad --warm--not too hot--on my tummy and massage my colon through the heating pad. often that helped relieve the cramping and the pain.


----------



## GJMody

I took Dulcolax yesterday but no effect. Read too much brown rice causes bloating. Ya, just read antispasmodic meds have C as side effect. I have eaten quinoa today. Will take more syrup and 2 Dulcolax tablets. One month supply of meds from herbal clinic will cost Rs.2,500. That's $35.


----------



## annie7

hope the meds from the herbal clinic help you.

yes, do try taking two dulcolax tonight and hopefully that will help. i used to have to take three ducolax pills nightly plus a capful of milk of magnesia in order to have a bm. i took them a few hours apart so i didn't get cramping. and yes, do take your syrup, too.

good luck. i hope you have a complete bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Took 2 dulcoflex tablets. BM at 6.30 morning. One more BM at 7. Form was soft semi solid. Periodic pain in abdomen. Taking buscopan. Had telephonic talk with doctor at Herbal clinic. He took my medical history. Meds will be dispatched in few days, may be delay because of lockdown. I don't know what has gone wrong as BM problem n pain.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax and had bms today.

hope the herbs they are sending you will help.

sounds like buscopan could be making your C worse.

are you sure your abdominal pain is caused by colon spasms? maybe you have an ulcer and that is causing your pain. does buscopan relieve your ab pain?

i do hope things get better for you.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Took 2 dulcoflex pills tonight. I don't have an ulcer. Abdominal pain is due to bowel movements prob. I spoke to the doc at herbal clinic and he told me he will try his best to give me relief. My herbal medicine is coming in 7 days. Buscopan relieves the pain which I have in the morning. As the day progresses pain is less.


----------



## annie7

i hope the herbal medicine will help you.

is ducoflex the same thing as dulcolax? ducolax has bisacodyl in it.


----------



## GJMody

Same ingredients in dulcoflex. My BM is better today. Had taken 2 dulcoflex yesterday night. My herbal meds getting dispatched today. Hope they work.


----------



## GJMody

Small BM in afternoon. Then severe stomach pain. Took buscopan. What is wrong with me.


----------



## GJMody

Should I meet the doctor? After lockdown over.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a better bm today.

so sorry you had so much pain. did buscopan relieve it? yes, you should discuss your pain with your doctor. is his office offering video appointments during the lockdown? my doctors are doing that--offerring video appointments for people during lockdown.


----------



## GJMody

No video appointments. The lockdown may be extended to month end.


----------



## annie7

our lockdown has been extended to the end of april and after that, i wouldn't be surprised if it were extended to the end of may--things are that bad here.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Urge was there, then went away. Had taken two dulcoflex yesterday. Pain not there.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take 25ml of Miralax instead of 12.5ml three times a day


----------



## GJMody

BM at 1.30 pm. Full BM. Is it because of eating quinoa yesterday night? Having stomach pain. Have taken buscopan. Why stomach pain?


----------



## GJMody

You said I can take Dulcolax for long time. But I read that taking it long time will affect the electrolyte balance and also it becomes habit forming. Please reply.


----------



## GJMody

Should I get peppermint tea? It's supposed to relax bowels, soothing effect.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you had an urge this morning but then it went away. but it's good that you finally had a full bm in the afternoon. better late then never, as they say.

i don't know why you keep having stomach pain. that would be a good question to ask your gastroenterologist.

yes you can try taking 25 ml of miralax three times a day. my gastro docs told me that miralax is safe to take and that i could take as much as i wanted. if you take that much three times a day, you might end up with some diarrhea, though. if you don't want D, you might want to increase your miralax dose little by little and see how that works.

yes, you could give peppermint tea a try.

i took 3 dulcolax daily for many years and never had problem with my electrolytes. but if you're worried about that, you can drink gatorade or some other sports drink or an electrolyte solution like pedialyte. i was diagnosed with colonic inertia as well as some other problems and was not concerned with dulcolax being habit forming because my colon didn't work anyway. my doctors told me to take whatever i needed to go. but like i said earlier, if you don't think dulcolax is safe to take long term, then don't take it. the last thing i want is for you to do something that you don't feel is safe.


----------



## GJMody

Electrolyte consumption is good idea. Do you think grain quinoa is helping my bowels. I have been eating since last few days. It has good amount of fiber and easy to digest. Please reply.


----------



## annie7

yes, maybe quinoa is helping your bowels--sounds like it.


----------



## GJMody

Ate quinoa and potato for dinner. Took prucalopride. I watch CNN daily and am following the Corona pandemic in America. Tragic already 20,600 people died. Projection is at least 60,000 deaths with NY bearing the brunt. Here in India, it is spreading but govt. is doing it's best. Lockdown extended to month end.


----------



## annie7

yes, i've been watching cnn too. i really really feel sorry for all those poor people living in new york.

i live in michigan which is #3 in number of corona virus cases in the country. as of yesterday, we had a total of 23, 993 confirmed cases and 1,392 deaths. our lockdown has also been extended to april 30 and i wouldn't be surprised if it continued to the end of may.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 10.40am. Ok but not complete. Did hot water bag massage. No bloating or pain today. Had eaten quinoa yesterday night. I forgot in yesterday's bm, lot of stool. Am taking 2 dulcoflex daily. My herbal medicine will reach here by April 23 along with the diet chart.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had an ok bm today although sorry it wasn't complete.

and that's good that you don't have bloating and pain today. hopefully the hot water bag massage helped.

hope the herbal medicine will help.


----------



## GJMody

I was reading about gluten stopping withdrawal symptoms. It included bloating, stomach pain, insomnia. All these I am having. Prucalopride is still working? Hope my Herbal meds work.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're having all those withdrawal symptoms from stopping gluten. i didn't have any of those symptoms when i stopped eating gluten--guess i was lucky. hope these symptoms ease up for you soon.

and yes, i, too, hope your herbal meds work for you. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up in night with stomach pain. BM at 10.15am. BM was flattish, not cylindrical. Slight pain in abdomen. Did hot water bottle massage. Yesterday ate rice, quinoa, vegetables, salad, yogurt. Doctor called me from the herbal clinic yesterday. I asked if meds will work. He said he is trying his best. They will also give me diet chart.


----------



## GJMody

I observe the stool because it reflects the overall gut health.


----------



## GJMody

Small BM at 3 pm. Pain in the stomach.


----------



## GJMody

Took buscopan.. working slowly


----------



## GJMody

Another small BM at 5. Shall I take anti spasmodic med Bentyl or Levsin but they cause constipation. You know any other med?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you're having so much pain.

all antispasmodics have C as a side effect because they work by slowing the natural movements of the gut (colon) and by relaxing the muscles in the intestines.


----------



## GJMody

I can't visit a doctor because of the lockdown. Lockdown extended till May 3. Our Prime Minister announced today morning. Trump in a hurry to open businesses as lockdown impacting US economy. He has a big ego and a loud mouth. Lol!


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . He has a big ego and a loud mouth. Lol!


i couldn't agree with you more.!


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> I took Dulcolax yesterday but no effect. Read too much brown rice causes bloating. Ya, just read antispasmodic meds have C as side effect. I have eaten quinoa today. Will take more syrup and 2 Dulcolax tablets. One month supply of meds from herbal clinic will cost Rs.2,500. That's $35.


GJ, do you know what ingredients are in the herbal medication? I'm curious.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I can't visit a doctor because of the lockdown. Lockdown extended till May 3.


i have an appointment next week with my urologist. his office just called to cancel the appointment due to the corona virus and offered me a video appointment. i live out in the country and we don't have good internet out here so i can't do video appointments. i told them that and they said the doctor would call me and we can have the appointment by phone. maybe you can do that with your doctor--talk to him over the phone.


----------



## GJMody

Don't have his number. Today BM at 9.45. Better than yesterday. May be complete or less. Had taken laxative yesterday. At present no pain. Doing hot water bottle massage. Lot of gas inside me. Saw on internet a patient with IBS-C cured by herbal meds in 6 months. Is prucalopride working?


----------



## GJMody

Small splash BM at 12. I think I may have stomach infection.


----------



## GJMody

Meeting doctor tomorrow in hospital.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you will be seeing your doctor tomorrow. you can ask him all your questions like why are your stools flat and is prucalopride working etc. good luck with the visit. keep us posted.


----------



## GJMody

My neighbor is busy tomorrow so he can't give me a ride. After much effort I got a cab and will meet doc after 11am. Have made notes for doc. Since evening I don't have pain.


----------



## annie7

i'm so glad that you'll be seeing your doctor tomorrow.

that's good that you're not having pain right now.


----------



## GJMody

I had incomplete BM again, no pain. Met the doctor at the hospital. He didn't even spend 5 mins with me. Listened to my complaints of abdominal pain and bowel problem. He has prescribed mebeverine 200mg for abdominal pain and cramps. To be taken twice a day. Lubowel 24mg for constipation. All meds for 10 days.


----------



## GJMody

Mycolon 200mg SR... sustain release.. mebeverin. Used to relieve IBS symptoms...stomach pain and spasms, abdomen cramps, gas, bloating, changes in bowel habits.
Lubowel 24 mg..chloride channel activator, constipation, IBS with C.


----------



## GJMody

Lubowel is Lubiprostone.


----------



## GJMody

Lubiprostone...amitiza


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you had another incomplete bm.

that's a shame that your doctor spent less than 5 minutes with you. i do hope he gave you enough time to ask him all your questions. did he answer your question about flat stools?

i hope mebeverine helps you and doesn't make your constipation worse, since it's an antispasmodic.

and i hope amitiza helps you, too. are you taking that in addition to prucalopride?

good luck with everything.


----------



## GJMody

Very few doctors spend quality time with patients. It was the same when I was in USS. Doctors always in hurry. Doc told to discontinue prucalopride. I don't intend to see him again, f*****g idiot. Didn't listen to all my complaints. One other hospital is nearby. They have good doctors. I met one 2 years back. But the med he prescribed caused constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Meant USA


----------



## annie7

i guess i've been lucky but all of my doctors--including the gastro docs--always spent as much time with me as i needed--taking time to answer all my questions etc. none of them ever rushed me out the door before i was done. yes, do find a different doctor--one who will take the time to listen to you.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think my new meds will work? Mebeverine and Lubiprostone. I have started taking them today.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully they will work. i know amitiza has worked for a number of people. i just hope that mebeverine doesn't make your C worse, since it is an antispasmodic like buscopan. but maybe meberverine isn't as constipating as buscopan---i don't know. if you're not having lots of pain, don't take the meberveine--just take it as needed only, when you have lots of pain--like i did with librax.


----------



## GJMody

One of the side effect of mebeverine is constipation. That's the problem with allopathic meds..lots of side effects. I had tried Lubiprostone few years back after researching the internet. I don't remember whether it worked. But that time I didn't take mebeverine. I am desperate..I can start Dr. Shultz formula. But here on this site very few people are taking. If it was effective then I would think many more here would be taking.Whats your take?


----------



## annie7

there are a number of people here on the board who are taking Dr Schultz intestinal formula #1 and are having good success with it. you can do a search on the board to verify this. do a search by typing "dr schultz intestinal formula #1" --be sure to put this in quotation marks , like i told you before. there are two pages of topics about it.

also---a lot of time when people start taking a med (like dr schultz) and have success with it, they don't bother to come back on the board and post about it because they are no longer constipated and are busy out there enjoying their lives.

another thing--dr schultz has senna in it and you said senna doesn't agree with you. so you might just want to keep taking dulcolax instead if senna bothers you.


----------



## GJMody

Whatever flossy and others say Senna is harsh and cannot be taken long term. I will wait for my herbal meds, expected delivery by 23rd.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Whatever flossy and others say Senna is harsh and cannot be taken long term. I will wait for my herbal meds, expected delivery by 23rd.


I never said senna is harsh and cannot be taken long term. I said (copied and pasted), "Yes, I.F. # 1 works well. No, it is not harsh nor does it cause a burning in the rectum. Yes the product is effective and can be taken long-term. I've been taking it for over five years now, every day. If you have tried senna in the past and are sensitive to it I wouldn't recommend it for you."

Link:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/356764-dr-shulze-intestinal-formuladoes-it-work/page-1


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I will wait for my herbal meds, expected delivery by 23rd.


i do hope your herbal meds will help you. do you know what herbs are in them?


----------



## GJMody

Annie, no I don't.

Flossy you misunderstood me. What I meant was you and others don't find Senna harsh but I feel iit is. My only experience with Senna was when I took herbal supplement when I was in USA. The supplement contained Senna as one of the ingredients. I think I got hot flashes. Flossy are you having complete bowel movements i.e. complete evacuation. What about the warning on Dr.Shultze website that it may cause diarrhea? So in some people it can cause diarrhea. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Annie, no I don't.
> 
> Flossy you misunderstood me. What I meant was you and others don't find Senna harsh but I feel iit is. My only experience with Senna was when I took herbal supplement when I was in USA. The supplement contained Senna as one of the ingredients. I think I got hot flashes. Flossy are you having complete bowel movements i.e. complete evacuation. What about the warning on Dr.Shultze website that it may cause diarrhea? So in some people it can cause diarrhea. Correct me if I am wrong.


No, I've never had complete bowel movements since I have had IBS-C. I usually go between 3 and 5 times a day, every day. Me no like, but for most of us incomplete evacuation is part of IBS-C.

If one takes too much I.F. # 1 it could give you diarrhea, but if that happens? Try taking less of it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Flossy. If you go 3 to 5 times a day, are your stools well formed? Cylindrical bm's. So if you don't have complete bowel movements, then what is the benefit of Dr. Shultz formula?


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Ok. Flossy. If you go 3 to 5 times a day, are your stools well formed? Cylindrical bm's. So if you don't have complete bowel movements, then what is the benefit of Dr. Shultz formula?


I don't look after I go, I use the "flush as you go" method. (We've discussed this before.) The benefit of taking I.F. # 1 is I no longer have constipation, as it softens my stool and makes it much easier to go.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Had taken mebeverine -2 tablets and Lubiprostone - 1 tab. I will take Lubiprostone - 2 tablets. The paper insert says to take 2 tablets.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have a bm today. that's not good.

yes, do take 2 tablets of amitiza, as prescribed, not just one tablet.

did you take prucalopride? if you didn't, maybe the fact that you didn't have a bm today means that prucalopride was working for you.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride is not working as pain in stomach and abdomen and incomplete BM. Will amitiza work long time? Today I had weak urge. So no BM. Will be taking 2 Amitiza capsules. What is the feedback here?


----------



## annie7

do you have any pain today?

amitiza is supposed to work long term. it never did anything for me, but that's me. hope you have better luck with it.


----------



## GJMody

No pain today.


----------



## annie7

that's good. it's probably because you took mebeverine.


----------



## GJMody

Have you or any of your friends tried herbal meds for IBS. What about people out here. Mebevine helping with pain.


----------



## annie7

the herbal meds that i've taken for my constipation that worked were senna and cascara sagrada--both are herbs and are both are laxatives. they worked well for me.

other herbals that i've tried were slippery elm and marshmallow root and licorice root but they did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## annie7

dr Schultz intestinal formula#1 might be all herbal, too. i'm not sure but Flossy would know.

i do know that it's all natural.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> dr Schultz intestinal formula#1 might be all herbal, too. i'm not sure but Flossy would know.
> 
> i do know that it's all natural.


 It all-herbal.


----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy!


----------



## GJMody

So Senna and cascara Sagrada came in capsule form? For how long and how many did you take? You had regular BM? Why did you discontinue if at all. Were they not harsh?


----------



## annie7

cascara sagrada was a capsule. the senna i took was exlax and that was a pill. i took 4 of the extra strength exlax pills. i can't remember how many cascara sagrada capsules i took (four maybe??)---it was a long time ago. i alternated senna, cascara cagrada and dulcolax. i also took a full capsule of milk of magnesia with all these (at least hour apart with ducolax). i had bms every day. they were loose (which was ok with me) because of all the laxatives.

i didn not find them harsh at all, but that's me.

i took laxatives for about 10-15 years my gastro docs approved this and told me i should take whatever i needed to go so i wouldn't develop an impaction. my university hospital gastro doc also told me to take half a colonoscopy prep once a week, just to make sure i didn't get too backed up.

i did not have ibs-c. i was dx'd with colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction and rectal hyposensitivity.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What is the feedback reg. Tenapanor? Is it available in USA n India? Is it for IBS-C? How effective is it for long term?

I don't know why prucalopride stopped working. It was supposed to work long term. I am really disappointed. Although my GI doc that it won't work after few months. I had started it in October last year.


----------



## annie7

it's a brand new drug . i don't know if it's available in india or not but it is available here in the usa and also in canada now.

i think you should give prucalopride another try after you've been off it for a few weeks. it just might start working for you again. some meds are like that. zelnorm was , for me at least, and zelnorm is very similar to prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

i hope you were able to have a bm today and that amitiza is helping.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry no. I am in n bad shape. Today BM in little pieces. But because of the mebeverine no pain. As you since it is antispasmodic it's giving constipation. I had taken Amitiza two times yesterday. I went to another hospital but doctor not there. Coming on Monday. What to do? I am really frustrated with IBS.


----------



## GJMody

My herbal medicine is coming on 23 rd. I really hope they work. Doctor told he is trying his best.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have much of a bm today and that amitiza isn't helping.

you might want to take a couple ducolax pills tonight so you can have a better bm tomorrow and you don't get too backed up.

also, you might want to stop taking mebeverine unless your pain is really bad. take it as needed only---not on a regular basis.


----------



## GJMody

I will be take two dulcoflex tonight. I do not understand why prucalopride suddenly stopped working. And why I started getting stomach and abdomen pain. Doctor said to take mebeverine two times daily. You didn't comment on herbal meds.


----------



## annie7

hopefully the herbal meds will help.

did you ask your doctor why prucalopride suddenly stopped working and why you started getting stomach and abdominal pain.

like i said earlier, i think you should give prucalopride another try after you've been off it for a few weeks. it just might start working for you again. some meds are like that. zelnorm was like that-- for me as well as for some other people on here-- and zelnorm is very similar to prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

My f*****g doctor just spend 5 minutes with me so I am not gonna see him ever again. I will be seeing another doctor on Monday at a different good hospital. I had visited this hospital in 2017. I will see reg. prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Doctor said to take mebeverine two times daily.


you don't have to take mebeverine twice a day .. you can take it as needed--only when the pain is really bad, like i did with librax--especially since it's constipating you.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you will be seeing another doctor monday. good luck.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . I will see reg. prucalopride.


i don't know what you mean by this.


----------



## GJMody

I will decide reg. prucalopride later. My herbal doctor said I will notice effects of the meds in one to two months.


----------



## GJMody

Why can't the medical professionals come up with a drug that cures IBS. The present drugs fail to manage IBS let alone cure it. So many people here have posted that medicines simply don't work. It's very frustrating to say the least. I think the meds just address the symptoms not the ROOT cause. Ayurveda ( herbal medicine) addresses the root of the Disease. In case of IBS it is weak digestive system and toxins accumulated in the gut. Diet also plays a part in this. There are no side effects.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Had taken two dulcoflex yesterday night. My herbal medicine got delivered today morning. 5 types of tablets...out of these 1 tablet for stress and 1 for depression and weakness. 3 other for IBS. 3 types of powder to be taken with lukewarm water.vMedicines


----------



## GJMody

Medicines given for one month. Cost RS. 2200. i.e. $ 29. Twenty nine dollars.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry you didn't have a bm today, even when you took ducolax. it must be the mebeverine that is constipating you. having you been taking amitiza twice a day?

maybe you need to take 3 dulcolax, especially if you're also taking mebeverine. you need to do something so you don't get too backed up. you don't want to develop an impaction.

have you been taking your syrup three times a day? if not, you really should in order to keep all that backed up stool soft.

that's good that your herbal meds finally came. exactly what herbs are in these meds? i hope that at least some of these meds are specifically for constipation. it's too bad that they take so long --one or two months, you said--to work.


----------



## GJMody

Taking Lubiprostone twice a day. I am taking syrup, but not much. Not mentioned the names of herbs on the bottles. Some meds are for constipation.


----------



## annie7

as long as you're this backed up, it's a good idea to take your syrup regularly in order to keep all that backed up stool soft. the longer your stool stays in your colon, the drier it gets which makes it even harder to move out.

it seems odd to me that the names of the herbs aren't listed on the bottles.

i do hope those herbs kick in soon......good luck.


----------



## GJMody

On three of the bottles ingredients written. Rest four bottles ingredients not written. I will take the syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor told results in one month. I am hoping earlier.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> On three of the bottles ingredients written. Rest four bottles ingredients not written. I will take the syrup.


so what are the ingredients, please.


----------



## GJMody

Lot of ingredients to write. Best way is to WhatsApp.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Lot of ingredients to write. Best way is to WhatsApp.


Or you could see if there is a picture of the ingredients on it on Google images, and then post the link to the image.

...or just start typing them out.


----------



## annie7

thanks, Flossy. that way everyone can see what the ingredients are.


----------



## flossy

You're welcome.

He could even just take a picture of the list of ingredients, then post the picture here:

https://imgur.com/

Then post the URL link of the picture.


----------



## annie7

good idea.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have computer. Just mobile phone.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> I don't have computer. Just mobile phone.


Can't you take a picture of the ingredients and then post it here...

https://imgur.com/

(or on any image sharing website)

then post the link so we can see the list of ingredients?


----------



## annie7

another good idea, Flossy. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

I will type them later


----------



## GJMody

How to post at imgur


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> How to post at imgur


I don't have a smartphone so I can't help you from experience, but this link should help (click on below link to view):



http://imgur.com/hc


...or just type them out.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. No urge at all. Seems like Lubiprostone is not working. Or is it mebeverine 200 mg is causing constipation. Today I didn't take it in the morning. My herbal doc told it may take one month to take effect. That's too long. I don't have pain since I am taking mebeverine. Don't know what to do. Please suggest.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take revert back to prucaloporide? And take mebeverine.


----------



## annie7

oh dear-----i'm really sorry that you didn't have a bm today. that's not good, especially since you've gone several days now without a proper bm.

did you take dulcolax last night?

you really need to do something so you can go. you don't want to develop an impaction or even worse, an obstruction. an obstruction is an ER situation--it's very serious. i've had both impactions and obstructions and they are not fun and are very serious.

yes, since amitiza obviously isn't working, stop taking it and go back to prucalopride. and your syrup, three times a day. and try taking 3 ducolax. and please do not take mebeverine unless you are having severe pain. don't take it for moderate pain, since mebeverine is constipating you. maybe try buscopan instead if you absolutely have to take something. was buscopan less constipating, do you think?? also you might want to do an enema to get things going. you really do need to get cleaned out now.


----------



## GJMody

No. Did not take dulcoflex yesterday. I have stopped Lubiprostone. I will take dulcoflex today. Mebeverine I did not take in morning. Will take at night. Buscopan not very helpful. Don't want to do enema. My friends are telling to stick to herbal meds. It will take time but it will work.


----------



## GJMody

I am under tremendous stress. My herbal doc is not responding to my messages. I don't know by if I should meet GI doc tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, do take 3 ducolax tonight. and your syrup. you really need to clean yourself out. you don't want to get an impaction. and you need to start having regular bms. you said the herbal meds could take one to two months to kick in--you can't afford to wait that long to have a bm.

you said earlier that you were seeing a new gastro doc at another hospital today. how did that appointment go?


----------



## GJMody

Didn't go to hospital. My sister who lives in the same city called asking about my health. First I didn't say anything. Then told about my bowels prob. She told to continue taking pain med. Said after the lockdown we can go to a doctor. Lockdown extended to May 7. This is really stressful.


----------



## annie7

can't you go to the doctor by yourself--without your sister?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. But I have an attendent who is with me since 4 years. He is there because of my depression problem should I do something untoward. He refused to go with me. I will try tomorrow. To tell you frankly I just want to end my life once and for all.


----------



## annie7

shame on your attendant--he should be doing his job and go with you.

if you are feeling suicidal, please get help. talk to someone--like your friend on that suicide website or a doctor or counselor. please.

until you start having bms again, you might want to change your diet. don't eat a lot of fiber--that just adds to the backup and makes it worse. eat foods low in fiber--soft, squishy foods. and drink lots of liquids.

do not take mebeverine unless you are having severe pain. don't take it for moderate pain, since mebeverine is constipating you. that's what i did with librax. i only took it if the pain was severe--the kind of pain that brings you to your knees. that way i didn't get constipated from it. taking it automatically, every day whether you need it or not, is not a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Had taken 3 laxative in the night. Today morning just passed wind. Doctor not available today and tomorrow. Meeting him Thursday.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> I will type them later


It's better that we don't know.


----------



## annie7

oh no--so sorry you didn't have a bm today, despite having taken 3 ducolax. at least you passed gas today--that shows that you don't have an obstruction yet.

just so you know:

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self
enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have developed an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation

an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction. i've had one, so believe me , i know. not fun.

please go to the ER immediately--not the doctor's office-- if you develop an obstruction.

it's really best in this situation (where you're not going despite having taken a laxative) to call your gastro doc's offfice, tell the nurse what is going on so she can let the doc know and the nurse will call you back with your doc's instructions.

you really do need to get yourself cleaned out now before you do deveelop an impaction or an obstruction. i know you said you didn't want to do an enema--after all, nobody wants to do an enema---but they are very effective. when i had my obstruction, the ER nurse told me to go home and do an enema--the large bag enema, not the small fleets enema. she told me that was the only way to clean myself out. she said they could give me one there at the hospital but i chose to go home and do one myself instead.

or you can go to the drug store and buy a bottle of liquid magnesium citrate. this is not the mineral supplement that comes in pills that people take. this is a powerful liquid laxative. that should clean you out, too.

but like i said, it's best to get your doc's advice on all this. and don't wait til thursday to do this--do it now. call the office. or you can go to urgent care and get their advice. but you need to do something, now, to clean out.

good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Good news Annie, passed a humungous BM at 3 in the afternoon. Total bowels cleared after 3 days. I think the herbal meds are working. Sorry was busy so posting late. My apologies. Nothing to worry. In fact I was gonna meet the doc but he is only available on Mondays n Thursdays. Sorry to be groseq but the BM was the size of an elephant BM!LOL!


----------



## annie7

oh so happy to hear this! what a relief! good for you!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your support as always. Be safe. Is Trump crazy, wanna reopen businesses even though health Care is in crisis.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Thanks for your support as always. Be safe.


you're welcome. and you be safe, as well.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. No pain. Am taking mebeverine in night only. Taking prucalopride also and syrup. And herbal meds.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have a bm today. hopefully you'll have one tomorrow.

if you're not having pain, don't take mebeverine because it's constipating. hopefully your herbal pills will do their job and relieve your pain so you don't need mebeverine anymore.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 5.15pm. Medium, flattish not like yesterday. I wonder why as I thought I had complete bowel clearance yesterday. Yesterday I ate brown rice and veggies. And today lunch Ragi bread and vegetables. I am feeling jittery. Annie can you explain this.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm today..

yes, it sounds like you did have a complete bm yesterday. but you didn't go this morning , so you had a bm in the afternoon. that's a good thing--that you were able to go. most people would be happy about that. why is that making you jittery???


----------



## GJMody

It's making me jittery because I don't want bm's at odd times or intervals. My BM schedule is around 10 o' clock in mornings. Also the form should not differ. The herbal medicine my doc gave is strong I think. Particularly one concoction which is very bitter. This 2 teaspoons in water twice a day. Apart from this 2 more concoction is there. He has also given tablets for stress and depression. And 3 more tablets which I have to chew. These for what purpose not mentioned. He has also given diet chart which states which foods to avoid, which foods to consume. As stated earlier I have stopped all gluten products.Consumption of meat and alcohol strictly no-no. Yesterday's BM I had because of herbal meds or combination of herbal meds and dulcoflex laxative which I had taken 3 previous night.


----------



## annie7

your body goes when it needs to go. that's a good thing. it's far better to go--any time of day-- than not to go and be constipated and backed up, like you were earlier this week.

you can ask your doctor about form when you see him tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Not seeing the doctor tomorrow. Will decide when to see him later. Do you think the herbal meds are taking effect?


----------



## annie7

yes, it does sound like they are having an effect.


----------



## GJMody

No BM as of today morning. Had some bloating and slight pain on waking up. I may take buscopan if required. Yesterday night had eaten ragi bread, brown rice and veggies, yogurt.


----------



## GJMody

Bloating in abdomen in afternoon so had late lunch. Took herbal med and concoction.


----------



## annie7

sorry you did not have a bm today. hope you have one tomorrow.

it's not a good idea to take antispasmodics when you're only having slight pain because they are so constipating. i only took them when i had severe pain.

did your herbal doc give you herbal meds for the pain---ones that won't constipate you?


----------



## GJMody

I think so my herbal doc must have given. Like I said before he has given pills for stress, pills for depression, 3 more bottles containing pills, the use for these not mentioned. I have to chew these pills. For constipation he has given one bottle containing very bitter powder to be taken with water twice a day. Apart from these, 2 more bottles- one containing clarified butter mix to be taken once daily and last bottle containing powder to be taken at bedtime. I took 2 buscopan in morning for bloating.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad you took buscopan--especially two of them. they are so constipating.

it really doesn't seem to me that your herbal meds for constipation and pain are working very well, since you didn't have a bm today and you had pain. i hope they kick in soon,


----------



## GJMody

It's only 4 days since I started taking herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Bloating reduced. No more.


----------



## GJMody

Normal BM at 11.30am. Not cylindrical but big lumps. Last BM on Wed at 5pm. Big BM on Tues at 3pm. Had pain in abdomen yesterday night but didn't take mebeverine med. Endured the pain. It seems herbal meds are working. My intestines are resisting them but they are forcing my gut, sort of overriding it. I had not taken laxative nor taken syrup. I am taking prucalopride though. Trying to drink cold water although doctor told to drink normal room temperature water. Will do so today. Herbal doctor told effect will come within 1 month. Will try to take his email if available.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a good bm today. and good for you for not taking mebeverine. i think that helped--that stuff is so constipating. try using a heting pad instead if you have pain. . i do hope your herbal doc gave you herbal meds for pain and that they kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM yesterday at 5 pm. Wonder why?


----------



## annie7

you had a small bm yesterday a 5pm because your body needed to go. you can ask your gastro doc why when you see him.

did you have a bm today?


----------



## GJMody

I had BM at 3.20pm. Semisolid full. Not cylindrical. I was supposed to go tomorrow. Don't understand the schedule. I had bloating in morning so took 2 buscopan. And after BM had abdominal pain, so again took buscopan. I have asked my herbal doctor whether he has given pain medicine. Also asked how long to continue treatment. I think the treatment will continue over 3 months at least. Hope I don't have BM tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

why don't you want to have a bm tomorrow?? what's wrong with having a bm every day?


----------



## GJMody

Nothing wrong with having BM daily, but the form should be consistent or else I get abdominal pain.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know you like nice, cylindrical stools.


----------



## annie7

just checking in. hope you are having a good day today.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your message. I had BM at 5 in evening. Form was lump, better than semi solid of yesterday. I don't why am I having bm's in afternoon and evening instead of morning. I have emailed the herbal clinic but the doctor has not yet called me. Slight pain in abdomen. Yesterday I ate ragi bread, brown rice and potato. Today morning I didn't have bloating or pain. Yesterday morning I had bloating. Need to contact doctor.


----------



## annie7

yes, that does seem odd that now you are having bms in the afternoon and evening when you used to have then in the morning. i wonder if your herbal meds have anything to do with this. what time do you take them? are you still taking prucalopride?

i'm glad you had a good bm today and no bloating or pain. that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal meds taking effect. I have to chew 3 pills morning and evening. One concoction in clarified butter in afternoon only. Another concoction which is mainly for bowels, very bitter, 2 small teaspoons in water afternoon and night. One more concoction at bedtime. Stress n depression pills twice a day.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your herbal meds are working.


----------



## annie7

since you are taking your herbal meds during the day like that, maybe they are the reason why you are having bms in the afternoon and evening?


----------



## GJMody

Possibly. I am taking prucalopride also 4mg morning, 4mg night. The form of bowel should be firm.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Incomplete BM at 1.30pm. No pain or bloating. But have weakness. I have emailed the website to inform doctor to call me. Yesterday night I ate millet and vegetables. Why bowel problem?


----------



## GJMody

My doctor's office called. The lady spoke to me after she spoke to the doctor. She told there will be ups and downs in bowels. Told to call after 11 days. Keep on continuing the meds.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you had incomplete evacuation today. hopefully, like your doctor's office said, your herbal meds will fully kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I know you have not taken herbal meds. My doctor told to continue meds for 20 days and then consult him. Its been 11 days since I started meds. Most days ok bm's. However form changes. Will I get complete relief. If so in how many months. Herbal meds system is known as Ayurveda.


----------



## annie7

i'm not at all familiar with Ayurvedic meds so i don't know how long they take to kick in or if or when they will work. that's encouraging that on most days your bms are ok. maybe you can ask him your questions about form, etc.


----------



## GJMody

I have emailed relevant questions to my doc. Will wait for reply.


----------



## annie7

i hope he answers your questions promptly. let us know what he says. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 9am. No pain, no bloating. I think yesterday's incomplete BM was due to millet I ate on Sunday. No BM yet.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor called me. I told him BM sometimes in afternoon, sometimes in evening. Yesterday incomplete bowel. Pain in stomach and abdomen for which I am taking buscopan and Mebeverine. He told to increase night concoction by one teaspoon. Today pain in afternoon. Took 2 buscopan.


----------



## annie7

that's good that the doctor called you back. hopefully his advice will help.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 5.50pm. Complete full lump. I was thinking of postponing to tomorrow morning as I was afraid I will have incomplete bm. Yesterday I had incomplete bm. Does that mean today's BM includes day before yesterday's too? I did drink tea and smoked cigarette at 4pm.


----------



## annie7

yes, i would imagine that today's bm included yesterday's, too.

whatever you do, do not postpone your bms. if you keep doing that, you will lose your urge. once you lose it, it's very very hard--if not impossible-- to get it back.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you think slowly the herbal meds are working. Today is the 9th day of me taking meds.


----------



## annie7

it sounds like they might slowly be working. if you increase your night concoction by one tsp. like your doctor said, hopefully they'll start working better. and didn't he say it might take a month for them to kick in? (something like that).


----------



## GJMody

Yes he did.


----------



## GJMody

Had Semisolid BM at 10.15. Strong urge was there. Why Semisolid stool? Yesterday evening I had firm stool. Also why again today BM? Does drinking too much orange juice contribute to Semisolid stool? I have sent message to doctor.


----------



## GJMody

Will stool form never be consistent? In 2013 I had gone on vacation. That time I just had to drink one cup of tea and I had the most perfect cylindrical bm's. I could eat anything. So is IBS related to stress? I think so in my case. But diet also.


----------



## annie7

it's good to have a bm everyday. that's what everybody wants.

did you increase your night concoction like your doctor told you to do? maybe that's why you had semisolid stool.

lots of vitamin C can cause semi solid stool. so if you drank lots and lots of orange juice (several glasses, not just one) ) that might be why .

you'll have to ask your doc about form.

yes, stress and diet can affect ibs.


----------



## GJMody

No. Did not take extra concoction. I drank several glasses during the day. I had pain in afternoon so I took buscopan. Why am I having pain since last 15 days. Previously I never used to have pain.


----------



## GJMody

The idiot GI doc didn't tell me reg. pain. I will see another GI doc in future.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why you have pain. that's a question you'll have to ask a doctor. you can ask your herbal doc that question, too.

maybe you should take that extra concoction, like your herbal doc recommended. it might help.


----------



## GJMody

Incomplete BM today morning. And abdomen pain yesterday night. Took buscopan yesterday 2 times. Today too mebeverine in morning.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 3.45pm after drinking tea and smoking cigarette. Pain in abdomen. Took buscopan. BM flattish.


----------



## annie7

sorry you had an incomplete bm this morning. it's probably due to the antispasmodics . they are very constipating.

i do hope that the herbal pills that you take for pain kick in soon so you won't have to take antispasmodics all the time..


----------



## GJMody

Annie, do I need to undergo anymore tests. My friend in Canada told anal manometry, Mr defecography. But my GI doc didn't tell that. Only endoscopy,colonoscopy,ultrasound, blood test. All came normal.


----------



## annie7

the anal manometry and the defecography are tests that are done if your doctor suspects that you have pelvic floor dysfunction or any other outlet issues. i had those tests and they showed that i had pelvic floor dysfunction as well as some other problems . the sitz marker test is done if the doctor thinks you have colonic inertia (slow colonic transit) i had that test as well and it diagnosed me with colonic inertia.

you can ask your doc if he thinks you need these tests.


----------



## GJMody

But my GI doc didn't order these tests. I will be meeting another GI doctor later. But do you think I need those tests because my doctor said I don't have any structural GI problem but functional one.


----------



## annie7

if your doctor didn't order these tests, then he didn't think you needed them. my doctor thought that i did need these tests and that's why he ordered them for me.

you can ask your new gastro doc if he thinks you need these tests.


----------



## GJMody

I looked up PFD and I don't have those symptoms.


----------



## annie7

then you don't have pfd. i didn't think that you had it.


----------



## annie7

how are you doing? i hope you had a good bm today and no pain.


----------



## GJMody

No. Flat BM at 12.50pm. Loose stools at 3.30pm. I think brown rice is causing problems. I read on net it causes bloating and stomaches. So I have stopped it. Will be eating Ragi and sorghum grains. I have lost 14lbs in weight. Am worried. Have stopped wheat and white rice because herbal doctor said.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--so sorry to hear you've lost so much weight. i wonder why. have you been eating less? it sounds like you've cut a lot of foods out of your diet because you think they give you problems.

if you have not been eating less, please see a doctor right away about your wieght loss.


----------



## GJMody

Ever since the lockdown started, my bowels problem started from March 24. Prucalopride effect started reducing. Then I am experimenting with diet cutting out wheat flour, white rice. But seems like brown rice is causing bowel problem. So I have been eating less because of bowel prob. I have messaged my herbal doc. Today announced lockdown extended from May 3 to May 17. I have been following news on CNN. More than 60,000 Americans dead...that's more than those died on Vietnam war. Very sad and tragic. Hope you are ok.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks, i am fine. i do hope that you continue to stay safe and well.

our state governor has extended the lockdown until at least the end of may. a lot of people--myself included--are very upset about this. other states have had their lockdowns lifted and we think ours should be lifted, too. after all, our state has "flattened the curve" as they say. enough is enough. there have been lots of people at the state capital protesting what the governor has done.

i hope your herbal doc answers your message soon.

i am so sorry you have been eating less and i do hope that you can find some safe foods that don't bother you and that you will be able to eat more so you don't continue to lose weight. 14 poubds is a lot of weight to lose.

.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> yes, thanks, i am fine. i do hope that you continue to stay safe and well.
> 
> our state governor has extended the lockdown until at least the end of may. a lot of people--myself included--are very upset about this. other states have had their lockdowns lifted and we think ours should be lifted, too. after all, our state has "flattened the curve" as they say. enough is enough. there have been lots of people at the state capital protesting what the governor has done.
> 
> i hope your herbal doc answers your message soon.
> 
> i am so sorry you have been eating less and i do hope that you can find some safe foods that don't bother you and that you will be able to eat more so you don't continue to lose weight. 14 poubds is a lot of weight to lose.
> 
> .


It matters if he is overweight or not. If so, it's good to lose that. If not? Not.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Today morning woke up with severe anxiety and uneasiness because of bowel tension. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No strong urge. My herbal doctor not replying to my messages. He told he will call after 8 days. I will speak to my sister. But she gets angry reg.my bowel prob. Last time she said that we will see doctor after lockdown. But can't wait. I have no help.


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear this.

i wish your herbal doc would reply to your messages now instead of 8 days from now.

i am really sorry that your sister gets angry about your bowel problems. i wish she understood how miserable bowel problems really are and how you really do need to get help..

because of the lockdown, you might be able to talk to your doc over the phone. that's what i did last week. because of the lockdown my doc's office was closed for appointments but he was doing virtual appointments via zoom on the computer. i live out in the country and don't have a good internet connnection so i was not able to do a virtual appointment so the doc just talked to me over the phone. why don't you call the office and see if they will do this for you. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

I am be meeting my GI doc at a good hospital on Monday. My attendant has agreed. I have made notes for the doctor. Annie will be give good, effective meds? He is a senior doctor. My mood is really down. I wish I could die of Corona virus.


----------



## annie7

oh i am so happy to hear that you will be seeing a senior gastro doc at the hospital on monday. he should be able to help you. good luck. keep us posted---thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, why did the effects of prucalopride become slow? My stupid GI doc had said that after few months it won't work. On what basis he said I don't know. Will it be the same for new meds? As I am seeing the doc on Monday. Why the weight loss. I think it is due to bowel probs from March.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why prucalopride slowed down/stopped working. prucalopride and zelnorm are similar meds but the other constipation meds are not like these two, so hopefully they won't stop working like prucalopride did.

you should ask your new gastro doc why prucalopride stopped working. maybe he knows.

yesterday you said you started eating less in march because of your bowel problems and you were cutting some foods out of your diet because you thought that they bothered you. i do hope you can eat more of the foods that don't bother you and that you can gain some of that weight back.


----------



## annie7

could you please tell us what is in your herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Today very less BM...small lump after 2 days. Which other two meds you are referring to? I can't type the ingredients are more in herbal meds. I will try. I am not well at all.


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to herbal doc. He said to continue meds. Effect in one to two months.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you had just a small bm today.

that's good that the herbal doc called you. yes, hopefully his meds will kick in in one to two months like he said.


----------



## GJMody

Annie you said in your earlier post that other two constipation meds are not like prucalopride. They will keep working. Which meds are you referring to, please reply.


----------



## annie7

what i said was: "prucalopride and zelnorm are similar meds but the other constipation meds are not like these two, so hopefully they won't stop working like prucalopride did. "

the other constipation meds that are available in the usa are: amitiza (which didn't work for you) , linzess (linoclotide) , trulance (plecanatide), ibsrela (tenapanor) , and pizensy (lactitol). i don't know which of these meds are available in india. some people on here have mentioned that linzess stopped working for them although there are ways of tweaking it if that happens. like any medication, your mileage may vary.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Could there bee an infection? Stomach bug?


----------



## annie7

why do you think you have an infection or a stomach bug?


----------



## GJMody

Because of sudden stool changes. I am guessing. Will ask doc tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, do ask your doctor that question. whenever i had an infection or a stomach bug (gastroenteritis) i always had diarrrhea.


----------



## GJMody

Having terrible stomach pain


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry to hear that. did you take buscopan or mebeverine?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Met senior GI doctor today afternoon. He listened to me. He said diagonizis seems IBS. But he has ordered some tests to rule out inflammation. 1. Colonic transit study. 2. Ano rectal Manometry 3. S CRP..creative protein 4. Stool test.
He told my colonoscopy test was not done fully because of stool remnants.

I am disappointed because he prescribed prucalopride plus Lubiprostone to be taken together. He said sometimes prucalopride doesn't work. Didn't give any reason. Linzess and Trulance not available here. Told to continue syrup 25ml two times.

Had pain in the morning. Took buscopan. Had little better bowel today but not complete.

Do I need to follow any instructions for these tests?


----------



## GJMody

I am really worried.b


----------



## GJMody

How soon should I get the tests done m


----------



## annie7

it sounds like you had a good, productive visit with this doctor. were you able to ask him all your questions, like about form and why do you have pain etc.

it's a good idea to try taking prucalopride and amitiza together, along with your syrup. taking all those things together might help and is definitely worth a try.

yes, there are instructions to follow for these tests. didn't he give instructions? my gastro docs always gave me a print out with all the test instructions on it.

and he should also have given you a time frame to get these tests done. it's a good idea to get them done as soon as possible so you can find out what your results are right away. that's what i always did.

why are you worried?


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I passed liquid stools now. I think it is because of herbal meds. What to do?


----------



## GJMody

He didn't give instructions. I will email him.


----------



## annie7

yes, do email him for instructions.

the liquid stools could be caused by taking prucalopride and amitiza together along with your herbal meds. if you think the liquid stools are being caused solely by the herbal meds, contact your herbal doc and ask him what to do.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I emailed my GI doctor. I have left message for my herbal doctor. Should I be worried about lose stools as long as there is no blood in it? May be the herbal meds are slowly taking effect? Lose stools not because of prucalopride and Lubiprostone.


----------



## annie7

well, if it were me, i would not be worried about loose stools unless there was blood in them. i've had blood in my stools.

yes, maybe your herbal meds are starting to have an effect.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Annie shall I stop herbal meds for 2 days and see the difference? Just take prucalopride and Lubiprostone.


----------



## annie7

yes, you could do that. that way you will know how effective the prucalopride/amitiza combination really is.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Annie, I emailed my GI doctor. I have left message for my herbal doctor. Should I be worried about lose stools as long as there is no blood in it? May be the herbal meds are slowly taking effect? Lose stools not because of prucalopride and Lubiprostone.


Loose stools will sometimes happen when taking a combination of laxative-type products, like Annie said.


----------



## annie7

Flossy's right. i always had loose stools because of the laxative-type products i took.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. No pain or bloating. Stopped herbal meds.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm today but maybe that's what you wanted--i know you like to have a bm every other day instead of every day.

that's good that you have no pain and bloating.

maybe the herbal meds are helping you have a bm after all.


----------



## annie7

did you take prucalopride and amitiza and your syrup, like your doctor told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, yes I did take. As I have said I have stopped herbal meds,as they are giving lose stools. My doctor told to get tests within 10 days. Are these tests painful ....colonic transit study, anorectal Manometry. My wife called and I told her about my poor health. Will prucalopride, Lubiprostone and syrup work?


----------



## GJMody

I wish you were in India beside me, I have no help.


----------



## annie7

did your doctor send you the instructions for your tests.

i've had two anal manometries and no, they were not painful.

i've also had two colonic transit studies. during this test, you are not allowed to take any laxatives or constipation meds or anything at all to help you go for 5 to 7 days. for me that was difficult because i was laxative dependent so i did not have any bm at all during the test. although sometimes doctors have you take the test while taking laxatives and C meds if they want to see how your transit time is while you're taking meds. it all depends on that the instructions say.


----------



## GJMody

I spoke to my doc. He said to come to hospital and ask. So I will go in few days. What if I test positive for colonic transit study? What if I test positive for anorectal Manometry? Treatment will change?


----------



## annie7

so your doctor told you to come to the hospital for instructions for the tests?

your treatment might change, depending on what your test results are.


----------



## GJMody

Yes he did.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today morning. Urge was there but weak. Why Lubiprostone and prucalopride not working. I called my doc but he didn't pic up the phone. I just want to die.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry you didn't have a bm today.

i don't know why your meds aren't working. what a shame your doctor didn't answer the phone. i hope he calls you back. that's his job.

maybe you should start taking your herbs again. i know you said they gave you loose stools but loose stools is far better than not going at all.


----------



## GJMody

Just like most things it's about money. Doc is just concerned about his fees. No empathy. He didn't call back. Annie Linzess and Trulance not available here. Is there any other medicine which will help me? I don't want lose stools. My herbal doc said lose stools once a day is ok. My GI doc told Linzess and Trulance not available in India. Does Linzess work?


----------



## GJMody

Just saw on net report published about Linzess. Claims it is very dangerous drug. From it's inception in 2013 till 2016 it has caused 7 deaths, 85 disabilities.


----------



## annie7

if your doc doesn't call you back, then make another appointment to see him. tell him that your meds didn't work. maybe there are constipation meds available in india that we don't have over here that you can try.

your herbal doc is right--loose stools are fine. loose stools are far better than no stools at all. you don't want to develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction.


----------



## GJMody

My doc has given meds for 2 months. He said these are standard meds. Shall I search net for constipation meds. But I think the results will show laxatives.
I don't want lose stools as I become weak. So much suffering. I am fed up.


----------



## GJMody

Is stress causing the problem. The lockdown stress. Lockdown extended to May 29. 383 people committed suicide bcoz of lockdown here. This figure will rise.


----------



## annie7

when you have loose stools, be sure and drink plenty of water. or an electrolyte drink like gatorade or pedialyte. that's what i always did. that way you won't get dehydrated and feel weak.

i suppose stress could be a problem. our lockdown has also been extended to the end of may.


----------



## GJMody

Drinking honey with warm water at night?


----------



## annie7

what's that supposed to do??


----------



## GJMody

Help with constipation. Shall I take dulcoflex tonight - 2 tablets. I just saw on Amazon..Dr. Shulze intestinal formula #1. It's very expensive. But EMI option is available.


----------



## annie7

yes, it would be a good idea to take two ducolax tablets tonight so you don't get too backed up.

what do you mean by "EMI option" ?


----------



## GJMody

EMI is Equal Monthly Installment. It's a facility where we can make payment in monthly installments instead of paying whole amount upfront.


----------



## GJMody

I am in two minds regarding Dr. Shulze intestinal formula #1. I don't know whether it will work as it has cascara Sagrada, Senna, harbenoro peppers which are strong and harsh. Unless I try it out I won't know.


----------



## annie7

oh, it will work (give you a bm) allright. but, yes, you're right--unless you try it out, you won't know if it will be too harsh for you. you did say that senna was too harsh for you.


----------



## GJMody

In your opinion will the formula work? Have you tried it, if not, why. Amazon has good reviews.


----------



## annie7

Dr Schultz gets good reviews on this board as well.

and yes, i think that it will work.

i never tried it because i was happy with dulcolax and dulcolax was cheaper (i bought the generic).


----------



## GJMody

I just checked...only one good review. Also the person Rosie who was using the formula didn't answer questions. Like cascara Sagrada and Senna are stimulant found in exlax and senakot. So it would be trading one stimulant for another. One other user was using 2 pills a day and now even with 10 pills has no effect. His doctor told it's habit forming.


----------



## annie7

i've been reading the board for years and there are plenty of good reviews about Dr Schultz IF #1 on here. i just do not have the time to look them all up for you.

if you don't want to take it, don't take it. the last thing i want you to do is to take something that you don't think is safe.


----------



## flossy

annie7 said:


> i've been reading the board for years and there are plenty of good reviews about Dr Schultz IF #1 on here. i just do not have the time to look them all up for you.
> 
> if you don't want to take it, don't take it. the last thing i want you to do is to take something that you don't think is safe.


To me? This is at least in part psychological with him: He has stated repeatedly that I.F. # 1 is expensive, so he is trying to convince himself not to order any (for various reasons) mainly because of the price.

I think this has been going on now over a year now, yes?


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> To me? This is at least in part psychological with him: He has stated repeatedly that I.F. # 1 is expensive, so he is trying to convince himself not to order any (for various reasons) mainly because of the price.
> 
> I think this has been going on now over a year now, yes?


yes, i think this has been going on for about a year.

and yes, you may be right...

all i know is there's no way i'm going to tell him to take somethihg that he doesn't think is safe to take.


----------



## GJMody

Price was the issue in the past but now it isn't. It's not going on for a year but rather past few months. The question about cascara sagrada and Senna as stimulants not to be taken long term is not answered still. Please clarify regarding this.


----------



## GJMody

Small BM today morning. Prucalopride and Lubiprostone not working. Yesterday night I had taken 2 dulcoflex. Today at 10am again taken dulcoflex. Restarted herbal meds. At least I am getting firm bowels every two days. But what about liquid stools? No pain.


----------



## annie7

have you called your doctor to tell him that the combination of amitiza and prucalopride isn't working? if he doesn;t respond to phone calls, then make an appointment to see him to discuss all this and ask him what else you can take. you can also discuss your questions about laxatives with him.

have you been taking your syrup like he told you to do.

if two dulcolax pills don't work well, you could try three. that's what i used to take. although hopefully your herbal meds will kick in and you won't need dulcolax.

that's good you are not having pain.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I just had lose stools because of the morning laxative. Should I be worried?
I sent him message regarding Linzess but he is not responding, he won't see me so soon. Is Linzess effective? Can it be taken long term. So on internet after it was introduced in 2013,7 deaths reported and 85 abnormalities. I have posted the thread about Linzess. Please see. Doctor not cooperating. I have asked my herbal doc when will the lose stool stop. Waiting for his reply. He told at least one to two months to notice effects. I am feeling little weak. Pain n bloating not there.


----------



## GJMody

My herbal doc told me to reduce strong herbal powder from. 2 teaspoons to 1 teaspoon.


----------



## annie7

that's good . that should help with your loose stools.


----------



## GJMody

Annie will the herbal meds make me well?


----------



## GJMody

I am worried.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Annie will the herbal meds make me well?


really, that's a question you should ask your herbal doc.

why are you worried?


----------



## GJMody

Because I don't have any other option left except Dr. Schulze formula. I asked my doc, he told one to two months. I started meds on April 19.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Because I don't have any other option left except Dr. Schulze formula.


you have dulcolax. you have linzess, which might work for you. it works for a lot of people.

and maybe your gastro doc can prescribe other meds for you when you see him.

and your herbal meds are working--they just give you loose stools, which for me, at least, was never a problem. and maybe the reduced dose of herbal meds will not give you loose stools.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today morning. Urge was there, then went away. My herbal doc told me to reduce dose of one of the strong med so I have reduced.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM in afternoon 1.30 pm. Semi solid not complete. Stomach pain, took 2 buscopan.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll have a better bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Do you herbal meds are working? Herbal doc told to continue.


----------



## GJMody

Why sudden change in bowels? I just don't understand.


----------



## annie7

sounds like your herbal meds are working since you are having bms. did he give your herbal meds for stomach pain? because if he did, it sounds like those are not working yet since you are still having pain.

maybe the change in bowels has to do with the herbal meds. i don't know. when you had your appointment, did you ask your gastro doc why the sudden change in bowels? he'd be the one to answer that question.


----------



## GJMody

No. Thats the problem. I got anxious and didn't ask my doc all the questions. No herbal doc not given meds for pain although I had mentioned him in my initial consultation. My GI doc told to take buscopan for pain. Like my herbal doc said it will take one to two months to take effect. Am getting worried.


----------



## annie7

why are you worried.


----------



## GJMody

Because my herbal meds are not working fast enough. Prucalopride and Lubiprostone not working. It's more than a month.


----------



## annie7

well, hopefully the herbal meds will kick in soon. although you did reduce the one dose of your herbal meds.

hopefully linzess will help.


----------



## GJMody

I sent message to my herbal doctor regards to my stool not firm. He said to continue meds and stool will get better.
Linzess has diarohea as side effect, so how can I take?


----------



## annie7

i told you yesterday on your linzess thread how to tweak linzess if you get too much D.


----------



## GJMody

Right.


----------



## GJMody

I am going to the pharmacy, if they have Linzess which strength should I buy 75mcg,145mcg or 290mcg. My idiot doctor is not responding to this.


----------



## annie7

the prescription that your doctor wrote will specify the strength.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, my doctor has NOT prescribed Linzess. I am gonna take it on my own. I think 145 mcg would do as it's a median range.


----------



## annie7

don't you need a prescription to buy linzess in india? you do here in the usa and also in other countries.

since you're so worried about diarrhea, you should start with the lowest dose--72mcg. if that doesn't work, you can always take two of them (144 mcg) or even four of them (288 mcg) or just go back to the pharmacy and buy the higher dose. .


----------



## GJMody

Some pharmacies ask for prescription, some don't. Lowest dose is ok I think. Thanks,


----------



## annie7

good luck with it. let me know how it goes.


----------



## annie7

here's a few another things you should know about linzess:

it's a very unstable drug so don't store it in the bathroom,. keep it away from heat and humidity and keep the bottle tightly closed..

and it's best if they sell it to you in it's original bottle, with the little desiccant packs in it. that's what it says right on the bottle. sometimes pharmacies will put linzess in one of their own pharmacy bottles but that's not what they should be doing. it needs to stay in the original bottle, like the bottle says.


----------



## GJMody

Clonazepam .25mg prescribed for my morning anxiety which may be affecting my bowels. Also restarted Lesupride 25 mg which helps intestinal motility. Told to increase diet, increase fiber...banana, papaya, mangoes. Drink more water. All these suggested by my psychiatrist. Didn't tell him about the tests as I didn't want my sister (who was present) to know. Linzess not available at the pharmacy.


----------



## GJMody

Levosulpiride.. another name for Lesupride.
I had BM urge in morning but stopped it I was scared of not having proper BM. Then urge went away in hospital.


----------



## GJMody

Clonazepam to be taken after dispersing in water.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that your pharmacy didn't have linzess.

that's good your psychiatrist tweaked your meds. hopefully that will help.

don't ever, ever ignore an urge. i can't stress this enough. if you keep on doing this like you are, it will go away completely, permanently. and once that happens, it is very diffcult if not impossible to get it back.


----------



## GJMody

Linzess may be available in other pharmacy. Will chk. Clonazepam
I have to disperse in water. Will it have effect?
Small BM in evening. Incomplete evacuation. Took 2 buscopan.


----------



## annie7

. Clonazepam should help with your anxiety.

hope you have a better bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Shall I postpone buying Linzess. It may be available in another city. Let me try out
Antianxiety med .25mg and Lesuride 25 mg


----------



## annie7

it's up to you what you want to do.

i don't know if Clonazepam and Lesuride will help with your bms or not. did lesuride help with your bms when you were taking it earlier?


----------



## GJMody

A little..may be. Should I buy Linzess?


----------



## GJMody

Linzess works long term


----------



## annie7

yes, you can buy linzess if you want. it's worth a try. hopefully it will help you.


----------



## GJMody

Does Linzess work long term? I just called supplier in Delhi. He told he will give info on Monday. Also Clonazepam has to be dispersed in water. Will it work after dispersing? The leaflet says to disperse. Please tell.


----------



## annie7

yes, linzess is supposed to work long term. from what i've read, it does, occasionally, stop working for some people. it stopped working for me but then i tweaked it, like i mentioned earlier.

all i can say is that Clonazepam should work for your anxiety. whether that will help with your bms or not, i don't know. if the leaflet says to disperse it in water, then do so.


----------



## GJMody

Saw reviews of Linzess. Lot of people are getting diarohea. Some explosive.


----------



## annie7

we all react differeently to medication.

when you read medication reviews on the internet, they are usually negative. that's because when a drug works well for people, they don't bother to review it because they are busy out enjoying their lives.

you can read reviews til you're blue in the face but the only way you are going to know if a drug works for you or not is if you take it yourself.

if you don't want to take linzess, then don't take it.


----------



## flossy

GJ if you didn't see this post you may very well be interested (click on below link to view):

*'IBS India'*

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357012-ibs-india/


----------



## GJMody

Annie, what if my colon transit study comes positive, what is the treatment?
What if my anorectal Manometry comes positive, what is the treatment?


----------



## annie7

i failed my colonic transit study. i didn't have a bm at all for the entire week. because of this my gasto doc dx'd me with colonic inertia. the treatment for that is constipation meds and/or laxatives. in very severe cases which are refractory to all medication (which was me) the treatment is surgery

the anorectal manometry will diagnose problems with having a bm.

It can measure:

• resting anal sphincter tone
• releasing anal sphincter tone
• squeezing anal sphincter tone
• muscle coordination
• expulsion of materials
• sensation of the rectum

i failed this test, too. my results showed that i had pelvic floor dysfunction and rectal hyposensitivity. the treatment for pfd is biofeedback. this helps most people but unfortunately it didn't help me.


----------



## GJMody

Based on my BM history how likely is that I will tests positive?


----------



## annie7

well, you said yourself that you didn't think you had pfd.

as far as the colonic transit study is concerned--are you able to have any bm at all--even a small, incomplete one--without taking laxatives or constipation medication or your herbs or any prokinetics like Lesuride ? what happens if you take absolutely nothing at all to help you go? can you have a bm?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I can sometimes.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 12.15pm, relatively better. No pain.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think herbal meds are working?


----------



## GJMody

One more time BM at 3.30pm. why?


----------



## GJMody

BM Semisolid


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a better bm today with no pain.

it sounds like your herbal meds might be working. are you taking anything else right now besides the herbal meds?

i don't know why your are having bms in the afternoon. maybe it's the herbal meds?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I am taking prucalopride and Lubiprostone. But I don't think they are working. I have inquired for Linzess. Will know tomorrow. My herbal doc told this semi solid BM will stop.Today I have received one more month of herbal meds. My bastard attendant told he won't take my for tests. I told him that won't do. I will have to bribe him. I ate lot of fruits. Yesterday evening 2 bananas, 1 mango. Today morning banana and mango.


----------



## GJMody

You think herbal meds are kicking in? I started on April 19. Twenty one days.


----------



## annie7

that's really a shame that your attendant doesn't want to take you for your tests. that's his job; he should do it. going to those tests is a really important thing. i do hope you will be able to go. i wish you could find a better attendant.

yes, it sounds like your herbal meds might be working. the only way you can know for sure is to stop taking them and see what happens but you'll have to do that anyway when you take the colonic transit study.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I did stop the herbal meds for two. I didn't have proper BM then. Then restarted. Want good bm's, better than today. Also don't want Semisolid bms at odd times of the day. As mentioned previously herbal doc has told effect in 1 to 2 months. So I have 8 more days to go for this month. He clearly said there will be no cure, but will be brought under control.


----------



## GJMody

two days.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Annie, I did stop the herbal meds for two. I didn't have proper BM then. Then restarted.


then yes, it does sound like your herbal meds are working.


----------



## GJMody

I have asked my herbal doc if these 4 tests are necessary?


----------



## annie7

why? if your gastro doc thinks they are necessary, then they are necessary. you have a good gastro doc and he is being very thorough.

i definitely was glad i had all my tests. in fact, i even ask my gastro doc if i could have tests. i wanted a proper diagnosis so i could find out why i couldn't go and so i could get treament and get better.


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. What is the preparation for colonic transit study and anorectal Manometry?


----------



## GJMody

Do you suspect cancer?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you haven't had a bm yet.

sorry i don't exactly remember what the preps were for those tests. it was all such a long time ago. besides, different hospitals have different preps. you have to follow the specific instructions your hospital gives you.

no i don't think that you have cancer.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Annie what do think I have sickness. Or most probably....IBS, IBD, Colitis? So far diagonizis is IBS. I don't have bloody stool or diarohea. Although two of the tests....SCRP and stool tests is for inflammation.


----------



## annie7

i think you probably have ibs-c. not IBD or collitis-- you don't have the symptoms.

your doctor is just being very thorough with all the testing.


----------



## GJMody

Saw a You tube video about IBS patient. He said the more you think about IBS the more it gets worse.


----------



## annie7

it certainly doesn't help to dwell on it .


----------



## GJMody

No BM. Urge is there but not strong. Little pressure at rectum. Not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have a bm today. did you try to increase your urge by drinking tea and smoking cigarettes?


----------



## GJMody

Annie I had full BM at 4pm. The form was firm, not cylindrical. But it was black in color. No blood. Is that ok? I had to drink tea and smoke cigarettes. I inquired for Linzess, not available. Do you think herbal medicine is working? My herbal doctor will call me. I have started drinking more water and eating fruits. Will be going to hospital tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Please reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a full bm this afternoon.

and it's good that you are drinking more water and eating more fruit.

i really don't know anything about black stool. you should ask your doctor about this. or you could ask your herbal doc about it. it's good that at least you don't have blood in your stool, though.

yes, i think that maybe your herbal meds are working, since you are having bms.

good luck at the hospital tomorrow. you could also ask them about your black stool.


----------



## GJMody

Just read antianxiety meds may cause black stool. I will ask my herbal doctor.


----------



## GJMody

You think I have IBS-C and so do my previous doctors. This GI doc also told no inflammation, then why has he ordered those two tests ..S CRP and stool test.
SCRP ...creative protein blood test for inflammation, stool test to chk infection n inflammation.


----------



## annie7

maybe your doctor is just being very thorough.


----------



## GJMody

Seems like it . I don't have to have colostomy or anything like that, right?


----------



## annie7

no, you don't need a colostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Based on our frequent conversations what do u think will be the diagonizis


----------



## annie7

probably ibs-c--that's my guess.


----------



## GJMody

Mine too


----------



## GJMody

My herbal doc gonna call tomorrow morning. Do you think herbal meds are working albeit slowly?


----------



## annie7

yes, i think they are working. you're having bms.


----------



## GJMody

I had full BM, but semi solid. Is that OK? My sister told me not to get anymore tests done or she will admit me to psychiatric hospital. She is a bitch. My herbal doc called. I mentioned black stools, he said not to worry. Told him about the tests and my sister's response he said to do tests later. I asked him how long to continue treatment? He said no time frame. Told to continue medicines. Don't know what to do. Please reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm. semisolid form is ok.

i really wish you hadn't told your sister about your tests. what is her problem, anyway?? she has no right to interfere with your health care like that. after all, your doctor ordered the tests. she doesn't have the right to commit you to the psychiatric hospital just because you are having tests that your doctor ordered. i think you should go ahead with your tests if at all possible.


----------



## GJMody

I was going to get the tests done but my bastard attendant informed my sister. That's how she came to know. I will have to find a way. My sister is a bitch. But based on my symptoms, you think it is IBS-C. I think my GI doc just wants to rule out infamation I. I think my rectal muscles are OK. That just leaves colonic transit study but then in the past I have had good BMs. I will have to bring up these tests in a cunning way. She doesn't know I met the doctor. Meanwhile what do you think of my herbal meds effec


----------



## GJMody

My herbal doctor called me in the morning. I asked him yesterday's black stools. He said it is OK. I said today my stools were Semisolid but not firm. To this he said it will happen. Regarding the tests he said my sister says no then don't do them. Regarding how many months treatment to continue he said no timeline until you feel better.


----------



## annie7

were your stools black today?

yes, i think your herbal meds are working.


----------



## GJMody

No black stools. Normal brown color. Except semi solid in form.


----------



## GJMody

I sincerely hope that within 3 months, my herbal meds will take full effect and my bowels become good.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope so too.


----------



## GJMody

I had urge in morning. Then it went away. No pain, no bloating.


----------



## GJMody

I don't think I have Inflammatory Bowel Disease because I had taken Asacol med and it didn't help me.


----------



## GJMody

So I have to continue herbal meds without tests?


----------



## GJMody

So we have to assume I have IBS-C and continue meds. My bastard attendant is not agreeing for tests. Let me see what to do.


----------



## GJMody

Trying to bribe my attendant so I can get the tests done.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that your urge went away. did you try drinking tea and smoking cigarettes? or did you not want to have a bm today?

no i don't think you have IBD either. you don't have the symptoms.

i really wish you could get a better attendant. can you find someone else to accompany you to the tests? like a friend? can't you just go by yourself? some hospitals have volunteers who will take people for their tests, my hospital has this service, does yours?

i still think that taking the tests is important. your doc wouldn't have ordered them if it wasn't important. i was really glad that i had all of my tests. it's much better to definitely know what your problems are than to just assume.


----------



## GJMody

Noone there to accompany. Can't go by myself. Hospital has no volunteers. I know tests are important. I have given a bribe to attendant. Let's see. I am having slight pressure at rectum.


----------



## GJMody

So you think I have IBS-C


----------



## annie7

i am not a doctor but i think that you probably have ibs-c. but it could be that you have a slow moving colon. that's what the colonic transit test will show..


----------



## GJMody

Just read for slow moving colon - meds, enemas, interferential electrical stimulation therapy, fiber in diet.


----------



## GJMody

I think it's anxiety also. I forgot to take anxiety med yesterday. I just took it.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Just read for slow moving colon - meds, enemas, interferential electrical stimulation therapy, fiber in diet.


actually, when you have a slow moving colon, adding extra fiber can just make it worse. that's what i found out. when your colon is moving slowly, dumping more fiber in there can just back it up all the more. i found that i did much better on a low fiber diet. but that's me. my colon was extremely slow, as my test showed.


----------



## GJMody

OK. The medicines are pro kinetic...like prucalopride. I don't have rectal prob. My doc asked me if I have to strain and I said no. SCRP test and stool test to rule out inflammation which in any case I don't have. I asked the doc whether I have IBD and he said no. I will try to get tests done soon. I am praying that my herbal meds effect increases.


----------



## GJMody

Does relaxing help BM?


----------



## annie7

i suppose it can. i do know that you don't want to be tensing up your rectal muscles when you are sitting on the toilet.

and yes, i do hope that you can get your tests done soon.


----------



## GJMody

Just messaged my herbal doctor. He said not to do the tests. He will inform me when to do. My gut feeling is after reading all the literature, my tests will come normal. I may be wrong though.


----------



## annie7

your herbal doctor does not have the right to tell you not to do the tests nor to tell you when you can do then. that's ridiculous, your gastro doc ordered the tests because they are necessary. you need to do them.

is your herbal doc even a real doctor? does he have a medical degree or is he just a guy who sells herbs?? at any rate, he has no right to contradict your gastro doc. your herbal doc is NOT a gastro doc.

i suspect that you don't even want to get the tests done because of the way you keep talking.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Herbal doc can't contradict my GI doc. I will get the tests done. And yes herbal doc is real doc with 16 years of experience.


----------



## annie7

yes, please do get your tests done as soon as possible and not when your herbal doc tells you when you can do them. he sounds very unethical, contradicting your gastro doc like that.


----------



## GJMody

He is not unethical. In fact he is quite helpful, whenever I have doubts he answers them, never in a hurry unlike some docs.


----------



## annie7

that's nice that he's helpful. however, i feel that he is unethical for contradicting your gastro doc and telling you not to have the tests that your gastro doc ordered until he tells you when you can take them.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, no BM today.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad. i do wish your herbal meds would kick in completely so that you could have a bm everyday.


----------



## GJMody

Annie not feeling too well.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry to hear that. why aren't you feeling well? because you didn't have a bm? or do you think you're coming down with a cold or something?


----------



## GJMody

Because BM urge is there but not strong.


----------



## annie7

can you increase the urge by smoking cigarettes and drinking tea?

well, hopefully your herbal meds will kick in and you'll be able to have a bm in the morning.


----------



## GJMody

Am smoking cigarettes but no tea. Have taken herbal meds and also anxiety meds. It's 1.33 am night, am not sleeping bcoz then I get the urge. I really don't know what's got wrong since March with my bowels. Prucalopride has stopped working. Because of no proper bm's my anxiety has increased. Sometimes I feel I should buy Dr. Shulze formula but am not totally convinced.


----------



## annie7

is that anxiety med your doc gave you helping?

hopefully your herbal meds will kick in and you'll have good bms again.


----------



## GJMody

Anxiety meds helping little. Today got BM... cylindrical but not complete. First time I got this type of BM. But I had to drink lot of tea and smoke cigarettes. What do you think abt BM. Herbal meds working? My idiot not coming for tests.


----------



## GJMody

Idiot attendent


----------



## GJMody

Why do I need to smoke several cigarettes and drink many cups of tea. My herbal doc said to cut down on tea and cigarettes. Instead drink warm water in the morning.


----------



## annie7

i'm glad you finally had a bm today although sorry it wasn't complete.

i am really sorry to hear that your attendant won't take you for your tests. that's terrible! can't you fire your attendant and hire someone more cooperative--someone who will do his job properly? where did you find this guy, anyway? there must be someone else you can hire for this job.

you should really contact your gastro doc to tell him that your attendant doesn't want to take you for your tests. that way your doc will know the reason why you are not able to take your tests and won't think that you are being noncompliant, plus he might know of someone who can take you for your tests.

re the cigarrettes and tea: i always had to drink a cup of strong, black coffee to help me go, despite that fact that i took laxatives. the caffeine in the coffee helps stimulate perastalsis, just like tha tea and cigarrettes do for you. i've read posts from a number of people who say that coffee helps them go.


----------



## GJMody

No can't fire the attendant. My bro in law who is an assole has hired him. My bro in law n my sister interfere too much in my life because of my depression prob. No the GI doc won't send anyone from hospital. I have offered a huge bribe to my attendant. Most likely he will take me for tests. 
Do you think herbal meds are working? In three days it will be a month since I started the herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

I met my office colleague at work. I told him off hand I am taking herbal meds. Asked him his opinion, he told herbal meds will work surely. His relatives too are taking them.


----------



## annie7

what a shame that your sister and brother-in-law are so toxic. they certainly are not helpful or supportive of you in any way. i wish i lived there--i would take you for tests and anything else that you needed, too.

it sounds like your herbal meds are working somewhat but not completely since you didn't have a bm yesterday. i do hope that they kick in completely very soon.


----------



## GJMody

I also wish you were here. It would be a huge support. My God forsaken wife is no good. Those that hurt me, often get punished. Either they will have serious illness or they will lose life. That's what happened to my father in law. He hurt my feelings and he died abruptly last year. Same will happen to my sister n my wife. They have hurt me. And my bro in law is obese and a ticking time bomb. Anyway he might have a heart stroke. He was admitted to hospital last year, got so scared.


----------



## GJMody

meant Anyday he might


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--what goes around, comes around....karma....


----------



## GJMody

My wife left me in 2016 because of my depression. She took my children away from me. She lives at her parents place in a different city which is easily accessible by train from my city. I requested her to come back in 2017 and 2018 but she declined. My bro in law also asked her last year, again she said no. She was very rude in 2017-18 but since then she has mellowed down. I pay Rs.60,000 per month for her and my kids expenses. Comes to $900 a month. I am allowed to visit my kids whenever I want. Her mom is stupid not telling her daughter to return to her husband. I think it is a matter of time before a serious illness befalls her. Time is a great leveler. Do you have WhatsApp?


----------



## annie7

that's a shame about your wife. she shouldn't have left you because of your depression. she should have stayed and supported you. at least it's good that you can see your children whever you want but she shouldn't have left and taken your children with her to begin with.

no i don't have WhatsApp.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, for me IBS is more psychological than physiological. Because whole day from morning till night I think about my bowels. In 2014 I had gone on vacation with my family. There I had the most perfect cylindrical bm's. I used to wake up at 7, just drink one cup of tea and voila! had to run to the bathroom. Also in 2015 when I was on holidays same thing good bowels and I used to eat everything. So the state of mind affects the bowel. Why even last year some days I was having good bowels. Of course if I get severe depression my bowels really deteriorate. My herbal doctor has given meds not only for bowels but also for stress and depression along with digestive meds. I really hope within a month or two I have good bowels. Don't think Lubiprostone and prucalopride are working although I am taking them daily along with the syrup. I am also doing meditation daily but am not doing yoga which I will.


----------



## annie7

yes, i wish your bowels would go back to the way they were in 2014 when you were on vacation with your family.

that's good that your herbal doc gave you meds for stress and anxiety as well as the digestive meds. i really do hope that the herbal meds fully kick in for you very soon and that your bowels will be better.

if prucalopride isn't working for you anymore, you could try to stop taking it for a while like that other board member and i suggested on your prucalopride thread and that just might "jump start" it into working better when you start taking it again. just a thought.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today morning. Urge was there then went away. I really hope the herbal meds take effect soon.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm today. yes, i do hope your herbal meds fully kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

I had severe pressure at rectum. Then it went away and again came back. Now it's gone. What is the reason?


----------



## GJMody

Pls reply


----------



## annie7

i don't know. have you had this before? is this how you feel when you have an urge? hope it goes away permanently.


----------



## GJMody

No. Since last few days I am having this. Never had it before. Now urge not completely gone. I asked my herbal doc about change in bowel n bloating, he told to continue meds.


----------



## annie7

can you smoke cigarettes and drink tea to increase the urge so you can go?

you should ask your gastro doc and/or your herbal doc about the rectal pain.


----------



## GJMody

Everyday something new is starting. I am tired. I have taken anxiety meds.


----------



## GJMody

I have asked the herbal doc. I think I should eat less at night.


----------



## GJMody

Rectal pain not there, pressure there.


----------



## GJMody

Got reply from herbal doc....continue with the meds. I have to go for lunch to my bitch sis place.


----------



## annie7

i do hope that your anxiety meds are helping.

that's too bad that you have to go to lunch at your sister's house. hopefully it will go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## GJMody

My f****** bro in law spoke to me today. He agrees pain there in abdomen but said not physiological but psychological. He pretends to be a doctor, assole. The pain both physiological n psychological.


----------



## annie7

your brother-in-law has no right talking to you like that. how would he like it if he had pain and someone told him that it was all in his head.


----------



## GJMody

He is gonna have a massive cardiac arrest as he is obese, has hypertension, blood pressure, insomnia. And his ankles are gone, severe pain in them.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM half an hour back. I was trying to resist till tomorrow morning but couldn't. BM was big, better than semi solid lump, brown. I had strong stomach pain afterwards which decreased after few minutes. What do you think is working... prucalopride and Lubiprostone or strong herbal meds. Please analyze and give your opinion. Here offices have opened and am going to my bro in law office. Death toll in US more than 88,000. My heart goes out to the bereaved ones. In India toll is 2,700 only. Lockdown till May 17. In my state till May 29.;By June, death toll in US to touch 100,000 people. Trump was late in response to spread of Corona virus. In February he said nobody would die.


----------



## annie7

please don't try to resist having bm. why would you even want to do that? if you keep on holding it in like that and resisting the urge, you run the risk of losing your urge entirely. once you lose the urge entirely, it's very hard if not impossible to get it back.

you said that you didn't think that prucalopride and amitiza are working. the only way to know if prucalopride and amitiza are working or if your herbs are working is to stop taking one of them (either prucalopride and amitiza or the herbs) and see what happens.


----------



## GJMody

I only stop the urge because I am fearful of having bad incomplete bowel. I get jittery.


----------



## annie7

well please do not keep doing that or you'll lose your urge entirely. after all, you went today and you had a nice big bm. so you don't need to get jittery and worry about an incomplete bm.


----------



## GJMody

I will try not to stop the urge but I should get the confidence of having good BM. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## annie7

good. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. No pain.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you didn't have a bm today but i know you don't like having bms every day, so maybe that's part of your plan.


----------



## GJMody

Because I had a big one yesterday night. Then I didn't eat much yesterday night. My herbal doc told to increase one of the powder from one tsp to one and a half tsp.


----------



## GJMody

When I met the GI doc he didn't examine my abdomen. I think he should have.


----------



## GJMody

Really need to get those tests done but my idiot attendant not cooperating. And my sister won't allow. I will try again to bribe him.


----------



## annie7

hopefully increasing your powder like your herb doc said will help.

yes you need to get those tests done. your sister has no right to interfere with your life like that--especially when it comes to your health.


----------



## GJMody

The only way to get tests done is to get my attendant to cooperate. He should accept my bribe but so far he has not accepted. Will try again. He is a bastard.


----------



## annie7

i really wish that you could just go get your tests done by yourself. or have one of your friends go with you. why doesn't your attendant want to go with you? that's his job.


----------



## GJMody

That bastard says my sister should know and agree. Which is not possible. I will see what to do.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said before---your sister has no right to interfere with your life like that--especially where your health is concerned.

that's a shame you won't be getting your tests done. you should call your gatro doc's office to let them know why you won't be getting your tests done. that way your doc will know that it's not your fault and that you are not being a noncompliant patient.


----------



## annie7

don't you have a friend who can take you for your tests??


----------



## GJMody

Unfortunately no. My friend is in another city. There is one sure shot way..if the doctor tells I may have a chance of cancer then the tests can be done. But the doctor won't say that. My friend said to wait a while and then coerce attendant for tests.


----------



## annie7

if your attendant won't take you for tests, then how did you manage to have your colonoscopy done?


----------



## GJMody

Because my sister agreed that time.


----------



## GJMody

Will my bowels improve with herbal medicine?


----------



## annie7

well, i hope so. maybe increasing one of the powders like your herb doc said will help.


----------



## GJMody

No BM in morning. No urge at all. No pain, bloating.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4m now. Still no urge for BM.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4m now. Still no urge for BM.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry that you still have not had a bm.

did you take the extra powder that your herb doc told you to do? are you still drinking your syrup three times a day like your gastro doc said to do?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I did take extra powder as told by my herbal doc yesterday night. My GI doc has told to take syrup 25ml twice a day which I am doing. Hope I get the urge by night.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope you do too.

if you don't go tonight, it might be a good idea take more syrup so your bms don't get too dried up in there, since you haven't had a bm in two days and when stool stays in your colon too long, it gets dried up and becomes even more difficult to evacuate.


----------



## GJMody

Meant my new GI doc, the one who has told to take tests.


----------



## GJMody

I am worried.


----------



## annie7

yes, i would be, too. maybe take some dulcolax tonight just to make sure you go.


----------



## GJMody

I will avoid taking Dulcolax as I am taking herbal meds. Do you think herbal meds are working?


----------



## annie7

at this point, no, i do not think they are working because you haven't had a bm in two days. you're not even getting an urge. maybe contact your herbal doc about this.


----------



## GJMody

How do you explain my good bm's when on vacation. Perfect bm's even without meds. Certainly there is psychological factor as on vacation I don't have stress at all. My mood is upbeat. While here I have stress. Stress affects the bowels.


----------



## annie7

yes it would seem that stress affects your bowels. are you taking your anti anxiety meds?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. You forgot I had big BM Saturday night. Thanks for reminding me of anxiety med. Will take it now.


----------



## GJMody

Took anxiety med. Psyllium husks n banana. My psychiatrist told to eat more fruits...banana, mangoes, papaya. Also told to do yoga and meditation. Not been doing yoga lately but doing meditation. Will do yoga. My sister told to drink 2 litres of water daily which I am trying.


----------



## annie7

no i did not forget that you had a bm on saturday.

yes, do keep taking your anti anxiety meds on a regular basis. hopefully they will reduce your stress.

your sister is right--like i said earlier, it's important to drink two litres of water a day, every day, especially when you have backed up stool inside you. and also drink your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

I also think my bipolar disorder meds are affecting my bowels. Two of them have constipation as side effect.


----------



## annie7

you've mentioned this before. i thought you said that you had talked to your psych doc about it back then and he gave you meds that weren't constipating??

otherwise, talk to him again about this. maybe he can prescribe something else.


----------



## GJMody

He did stop few constipation meds but not all as few of them have to be continued for a long time. But even with constipation meds I have managed to get good bm's. My second cousin died in Chicago on May 2. He suddenly collapsed on floor, they took me to hospital, he went into coma and died. He was in his 30s, wife and one small kid. I don't know him though. He is my cousin's son.


----------



## GJMody

took him


----------



## annie7

yes, i know that even with the constipating meds that you have managed to have good bms. that's why i really do not think that your meds are the problem.

sorry to hear about your second cousin.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I have an idea. After the lockdown I will be visiting my wife and kids. There I will tell my wife my doctor suspects colorectal cancer so that way I can get my tests done.


----------



## annie7

sorry, i guess i'm not quite understanding this. you sister is the one who says you can' t have your tests. shouldn't you be telling her that your doc suspects colorectal cancer?

i wouldn't think that you'd want to tell your wife this because she might worry a lot about it? and you wouldn't want her to worry needlessly. just a thought.


----------



## GJMody

No. You are not understanding. My doctor has not told I have colorectal cancer. But I might tell my wife..or some other illness so I can get tests done there.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do understand that your doc has not told you that you have colon cancer--i know that. .


----------



## GJMody

My bastard attendant is a problem.Bribing is not working.


----------



## annie7

right--that's what i was thinking--that your attendant will not cooperate. i really wish you could find someone else who would take you to your tests.


----------



## GJMody

Rest assured I will get them done in a quiet manner.


----------



## annie7

yes i do hope you can do that. they are good diagnostic tests to have.


----------



## GJMody

No BM urge so tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully you will have a bm tomorrow. if not, contact your herbal doc. myabe he will have some suggestions for you.


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. Had urge in morning but not strong. It's afternoon now. Urge has come. Will wait.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No BM yet. Had urge in morning but not strong. It's afternoon now. Urge has come. Will wait.


what are you waiting for?


----------



## GJMody

I had strong urge at 3.30 pm but ignored. Then drank 2 cups of tea n cigarettes. Urge, not so strong at 4.15, then went to the bathroom. Full BM at 4.30 pm. Slight pain in stomach and weakness. Had just rice and lentils in lunch at 2pm because my bowels were not cleared. Seems herbal meds are slowly working. Bowels firmer whereas earlier semi solid.


----------



## GJMody

Annie pls reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Is that bcoz of herbal meds


----------



## annie7

i honestly do not think that your herbal meds are working that well--otherwise you'd be having a full bm every day.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal doctor told the BM's will get better. Have to wait. I don't mind BM every two days or alternate days as long as they are complete.


----------



## annie7

in my opinion, if your herbal meds were working properly, you'd be having full, complete bms every day and not every two or three days. so hopefully they will kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

It will take another month. Dr. said.


----------



## GJMody

My IBS is more than 20 years so it takes time for herbal meds to take effect. It is not like convention allopathic meds. Herbal meds effect the root cause while allopathic meds just address the symptoms hence they fail.


----------



## annie7

I had chronic constipation for over fifty years...since childhood. When I started taking stimulant laxatives they worked right away. same thing with the C med zelnorm.


----------



## GJMody

Then why did you get ostomy?


----------



## GJMody

Does zelnorm works same way as prucalopride?


----------



## annie7

i got my ostomy because as i got older, my colonic transit time became even slower and i also developed pfd. on top of that, i developed adhesions from an emergency abdominal surgery (a hemicolectomy) and the adhesions made my C even worse.

yes, zelnorm works much the same way as prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

Annie you had lot of health probs. What meds for slow transit? I read laxatives n meds. My idiot attendant is not agreeing to go for tests. I told we will go after lockdown. If not will get them at my wife's place.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--laxatives and/or constipation meds--especially the meds that increase peristalsis like prucalopride and zelnorm--can help with slow transit.

if you take your tests while you are visiting your wife, will your attendant have to go with you then?

i really wish that somehow you could find a better, more cooperative attendant--one who will do his job properly instead of refusing to do it.


----------



## GJMody

No. When I visit my wife my attendant won't be with me. I wish he dies.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your attendant won't be with you when you go visit your wife.

can you go to your tests when you're here, in your home town, and just not tell your attendant that you are going?


----------



## GJMody

No. He is always with me. Because of my depression prob, he has to be with me.


----------



## annie7

oh, that's too bad that he has to be with you all the time. he doesn't sound like a very nice person at all. you deserve much better.


----------



## GJMody

Drank tea. Bm urge was there, then went away.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 3.30 afternoon. Very strong call. BM medium quantity, firm. I don't know why BM today as yesterday I had complete BM. Annie can you guess? BM brown in color.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm today. it's normal to have good bms every day. maybe your herbs are finally starting to kick in and work properly.


----------



## GJMody

Yes it's good to have BM everyday. But excess bm's I don't like. Yesterday after having big BM I had stomachache and weakness which stopped in some time. Today also same, so I drank juice.


----------



## annie7

a big bm (what you consider "excess") is much better than an incomplete bm. it's better to get it all out, like you've been doing, rather than have an imcomplete bm..


----------



## GJMody

I hope in few days I will have good cylindrical BMs. Wait n watch.


----------



## annie7

it sounds like you are having good bms now.


----------



## GJMody

When I started herbal meds on April 19, my bowels were lose, then turned semi solid. Yesterday n today firm BMs. Hope I get cylindrical ones soon.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell you all my second cousins are in US. In NY,NJ,PA,MD,OH,IL,DE. I myself studied in Delaware from 1991 to 1993...www.gbc.edu...my college.
Grad at Saint Joseph's University in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania state from 1994 to 1997.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know you prefer the nice, cylindircal bms. but really, form does not matter. back in the day, i was just happy when my bms came out--i didn't care what they looked like.

i do hope that all your second cousins are staying safe and do not have the coronavirus. there's a lot of it here, especially in new york. that's good that you studied here and got your degree.


----------



## GJMody

They are safe I am assuming in NY. Two cousins stay in Long Island and one in Staten Island. My niece studies at Columbia University, NYC.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM in morning.


----------



## annie7

right. well, hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 4pm. Quantity medium, form sticky unlike yesterday. Not satisfied. I have consultation with my herbal doctor in half hour by phone. Will ask all questions. I really need to get tests done but sis n attendant not agreeing.


----------



## annie7

that's good you will be talking to your herbal doc. let us know what he has to say.

hopefully you can get your tests done when you visit your wife.


----------



## GJMody

He will call me in 15 mins. Tests after reaching wife place.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal doc called:
1. Black stools sometimes no prob.
2. Sticky stools, no prob
3. Lumpy stools, will take time to be good.
4. Inflammation of intestine - not likely, as no constant pain.
5. Tests- No hurry. Can do later.
6. Liquid stools stopped...good.
7. How much time to continue treatment...He said can't give time frame but in 2 months better.
8. My complexion has become dark. Said it will improve.
9. Stomach pain ...last 2 days after passing stool. Minor pain ok.

Told to continue medicines.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your herbal doc answered all your questions.

i wonder why your complextion has become dark. is that because of the herbs?


----------



## GJMody

No Annie. Complexion has become dark because my bowels are not ok. Nothing to do with herbs. Herbal doc better than my GI doc. He never answers my messages or emails. Didn't answer reg. Linzess. Just told not available here in India. Doctors are so inhumane. Herbal docs n Homoeopathic docs listen patiently and reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your herbal doc is better than your GI doc.

i guess i've been lucky. both my gastro docs were excellent--they always had time for me, answered all my questions and were very thorough and caring. in fact, one of my gastro docs was one of the best gastro docs in the country. i felt honored and fortunate to be his patient.


----------



## GJMody

Lucky you!😃


----------



## annie7

yes, i do wish you had good docs like i did. but at least your herbal doc is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. He seems to care. What do you think of my herbal meds? I think they are working but slowly.


----------



## annie7

i don't know......maybe they are working, but yes, slowly like you say. very slowly.

hopefully they will kick in soon and you'll have full, complete bms every day.


----------



## GJMody

I am really worried about my bowels. I no longer have liquid bowels which I had when I started my herbal medicines. But today my bowels were not that good. My herbal doc said to continue meds.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully your bowels will get better when the herbal meds kick in fully, like your herb doc said.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think I have moderate case of IBS or severe case of IBS? Am I thinking too much about my bowels? But I can't ignore them. My herbal doc has not given time frame for recovery. I am constantly worried.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you are so worried. have you been taking your anxiety medicine? maybe that will help with your worrying.

and yes, it is very hard to ignore your bowels when they are acting up and giving you problems.

once you take your tests, your gastro doc can tell you if your ibs is moderate or severe. the colon transit study test will show if you have slow colonic transit and how bad it is.


----------



## GJMody

No. Forgetting to take anxiety med. Will take now. I am not getting blood in my stools. If my IBS was severe I would have severe pain. Don't know if I have slow colon. Ya, I have to take test. Do you think the herbs effect will improve?


----------



## annie7

please do take your anxiety meds--take them daily, as your doctor prescribed. they will help you.

that's good that you do not have blood in your stools.

not everyone with ibs has severe pain. some do, some don't. that's good that you are not having severe pain.

yes, hopefully your herbs will soon kick in completely and you'll have better bms.


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. It's 10.50am. Strong urge not there.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well


----------



## annie7

so sorry that you haven't had a bm yet today and that you are not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Had an urge in office but didn't go because I don't like to use office rest room. Now strong urge not there. Am home. Ate late light lunch 45 mins back.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad you got an urge at work. i was never able to go at work, either--i needed my privacy and, like you, did not like to use the office restroom.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Urge is coming.


----------



## annie7

oh good. i hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Just had BM 20 mins back. BM better than yesterday. Firm, brown. Herbal meds working? But slow? I had to drink tea, smoke two cigarettes. I really should cut down smoking. I should eat light dinner, more fruits before dinner. Annie, any suggestions regarding diet? Please give. I am taking anxiety med now. My herbal doc said he can't cure me but bring my IBS under control. Doctor said no IBD.. Inflammation Bowel Disease.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm today. yes, perhaps your herbal meds are working.

sorry i don't have any diet suggestions. diet never helped me when it came to my constipation.

that's good that you are taking your anxiety meds now.

no, you don't have IBD. you don't have the sympyoms.


----------



## GJMody

Your opinion about KEFIR and flaxseeds please


----------



## annie7

i've tried both. they never helped me but that's me. they're worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Just ordered kefir from Amazon. Flax seeds available at super market here.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope they help.


----------



## GJMody

Seems like my diagonizis is IBS-C. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

yes, i think you probably have ibs-c. or you might have slow transit constipation (colonic inertia) , depending on your test results from the colonic transit study. that's one of the problems i had. i had severe colonic inertia.


----------



## GJMody

I may have mild colonic transit, so shouldn't the herbs take care of it.


----------



## annie7

hopefully they will. hope they kick in 100% soon.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. But I think at least one month more to have effect. Two months to have more effect.


----------



## annie7

yes, i agree. just like your herbal doc said.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM in morning.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully your herbs will work and you'll have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM at 4pm. Medium, flattish, not complete. When will they improve?


----------



## annie7

that's a question you should ask your herbal doc.


----------



## GJMody

I did ask him. He in unwilling to give a time frame as it is long standing chronic illness. He just tells to continue with the meds. He clearly says no CURE, but IBS will be in control. One other thing he resides in a different state so I can't meet him in person.


----------



## GJMody

Pls reply.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad your herb doc can't give you a time frame. hopefully your herbal meds will kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

Annie have you come in contact with anybody who has benefited from herbal meds..not only IBS but other illness.


----------



## annie7

no, i have not. with these exceptions:

senna and cascara sagrada are herbal and they worked well for my C--always had a bm whenever i took them. also dr schultz intestinal formula#1 is all herbal and a lot of people have had success with that.

i also tried triphala but it did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## GJMody

I tried Triphala, no effect. Senna and cascara sagrada too intense for me. I will wait for Dr. Shulze intestinal formula.


----------



## GJMody

Does deep breathing help constipation and IBS. Diaphragm breathing.


----------



## annie7

it never helped me but this article says that it can:

https://www.uofmhealth.org/conditions-treatments/diaphragmatic-breathing-gi-patients


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Do you think the herbal meds will eventually work? Albeit slowly.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do. hopefully soon.


----------



## GJMody

No BM. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 11.45 am. Almost full, little firm, little sticky, lumpish. Had to drink tea, 2 cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

Annie , u there


----------



## annie7

yes i am here. please keep in mind that there is a time difference and here it is 6:26 am.

that's good that you finally had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

So Friday I had good BM at 5pm. Yesterday not so good at 3.30pm. Today ok BM at 11.45 am. Loose stools and Semisolid stools stopped. Do you see progress?


----------



## annie7

yes, looks like progress. maybe your herbal meds are finally kicking in.

have you tried the flax seed and kiefer yet?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. Kefir will be delivered to in few days


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I had stopped Yoga for quite a few days. I think because of this my bowels are acting up and pressure at rectum. From today I restarted Yoga. Will that help? I would think so. I do 3 breathing exercises and few postures beneficial for bowels. Your views. Yoga session lasts for 30 mins. I will incorporate sun salutation also.


----------



## annie7

if yoga helped you before, it should help you now. definitely worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## annie7

you're wlelcome. good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Did yoga yesterday evening. Feeling better. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

Did Yoga at 9.30


----------



## GJMody

Do I have IBD... Inflammatory Bowel Disease? I don't have abdominal pain, bloating, diarrhea. But I do feel slight swelling. Don't know what to make of it.


----------



## GJMody

GI doc said no IBD. But then why order S CRP....creative protein and stool test to see signs of inflammation.


----------



## GJMody

Rectal bleeding not there.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you didn't have a bm. hopefully your herbs will kick in and you'll have one tomorrow.

no, it doesn't sound like you have IBD. your doctor is just being very thorough with the testing.

have you been taking your anxiety meds daily like you doctor prescribed.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Taking anxiety med. Am having urge right now. Will go to rest room.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

I had an ok BM. Not great. Slight pain in abdomen. I am gonna tell you some things.
In October last year I had undergone tests. Colonoscopy, endoscopy, ultrasound, blood tests. Almost all tests came back normal except colonoscopy and one blood test. In colonoscopy, rectum normal,sigmoid normal, descending colon normal upto splenic flexure. Transverse colon, ascending colon, caecun ileum not seen because of impacted stool. So the new GI whom I met few weeks back so colonoscopy report and I think based on this he has ordered SCRP test..Serum C-reactive protein. This essentially checks inflammation. But I just saw the symptoms are fever,chills,rapid breathing, rapid heart rate, nausea, vomiting...I have none of these. Other test is faecal calprotectin. I will chk n write it in next post. That leaves 2 more tests.. Colonic transit study and anorectal Manometry. I don't think I have rectum muscles prob as doctor asked do I strain when passing bowels I said no. So that leaves colonic transit study...may be my gut is slow, I am unsure. What do you think? Rectum was shown normal in Colonoscopy.


----------



## GJMody

Faecal calprotectin...biochemical measurement of protein calprotectin in stool. Elevated level indicates intestinal inflammation incl.inflammation caused by IBD. I asked my GI doc reg. IBD and he said not likely in large intestine. Like you said he just wants to be thorough with the tests and rule out any other disease.


----------



## annie7

yes, you need to take all of your tests whether you think you need them or not.


----------



## GJMody

Now to my herbal meds. When I started them on April 19, I had small stools, Semisolid stools, liquid stools. Since last few days small stools have stopped and so have Semisolid and liquid stools. Today stool color was better, lite brown. At present I don't have slight stomach pain and no abdominal pain.
I think I have mild intestinal inflammation, but IBS-C major. Your views.


----------



## GJMody

Meant I do have mild stomach pain. Yes, I do need to take all tests when I reach my wife's place.


----------



## GJMody

I have so far done colonoscopy, endoscopy, blood tests, sigmoidoscopy 4 times. Once in 1994 in India, 2003 in US state of Delaware where I was an undergrad. Tests at Lippincott Medical Center in Wilmington, Delaware...Dr. Peacock. Then tests in year 2010 where the doctor mentioned I may have cancer which was false alarm. And then last year 2019 here in India. All doctors conclusion --- IBS.


----------



## GJMody

Tests in 2010 in India.


----------



## GJMody

Please reply with your analysis and opinion which I value so much.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Now to my herbal meds. When I started them on April 19, I had small stools, Semisolid stools, liquid stools. Since last few days small stools have stopped and so have Semisolid and liquid stools. Today stool color was better, lite brown. At present I don't have slight stomach pain and no abdominal pain.
> I think I have mild intestinal inflammation, but IBS-C major. Your views.


it sounds like your herbal meds are helping because your bms have improved.

i don't know if you have intestinal inflammation or not. your tests will tell your doc if you do.


----------



## GJMody

I went for lunch to my sis place yesterday. She asked me about my health. I said it's ok. (Not great). Then she told me that I should feel free to tell her anything. Right! That's utter crap. The moment I will tell her about the tests she will be angry and upset. So what's the use?


----------



## GJMody

I am hoping that by the end of this month my herbs kick in.


----------



## annie7

right--you definitely don't want to tell her about your tests.

yes, hopefully your herbs will kick in by the end of the month.


----------



## GJMody

The ingredients in Stress Free tablets:
Centella asiafica,celeastrus penniculatus,withania somnifera, benincasa hispida, convolvulus pluricaulis,Angelica glauca, rose water, glycyrrhiza glabra,acacia arabica.
Have to take twice a day.


----------



## annie7

so it sounds like these are the herbs that you take for stress. hope they are helping.


----------



## GJMody

I don't know how they are helping as I am also taking my regular antidepressants meds given by my psychiatrist.


----------



## GJMody

How much


----------



## annie7

well, hopefully they are helping at least a little.


----------



## GJMody

My herbal doctor messaged me reg.my inflammation question. He said no need for test at present. There may not be inflammation. But only test can show. Meanwhile he said if bowels are getting better continue meds, be if not go for tests. Anyways right now I can't go for tests.


----------



## annie7

you need to go for your tests whether your bowels are better or not. this doctor has absolutely no right to tell you not to go for tests that another doctor has ordered and i'm surprised that he doesn't realize that. that's very unprofessional of him..


----------



## GJMody

He is just giving his opinion. He is not against tests. Of course I will get the tests done after the lockdown.


----------



## GJMody

Meanwhile I will continue with the Herbal meds, right?


----------



## annie7

yes, please do go for your tests. they are important.

and yes, you'll want to keep taking your herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Am tempted to use Dr. Shulze intestinal #1 formula. Last resort. I don't have impaction, do I?


----------



## annie7

no, you don't have an impaction because you've been having bms.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. I must say you have lot of info. That's good for me.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome. glad i can help.


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you had a good bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Not well. Yesterday as I told slightly incomplete BM. Today BM at 2.45 pm. Color good, medium lump. I messaged the herbal doctor regarding my suspicion of gut Inflammation. He replied most likely there isn't. But only test can confirm. He told if my bowels are getting better thru medicines, no tests now. If I feel bowels not better go for tests. One important thing since yesterday my BM color is not black or dark brown but light brown. What do you make of my post?


----------



## annie7

sorry you're not doing well.

all i know about bowel color is that it can be affected by what you eat.

and re your tests, it's like i said before--you need to take your tests whether your bowels are better or not. they're important.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, my attendant has agreed to take me for tests after lockdown over. He told me today.


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful! i hope he's sincere and doesn't change his mind.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Ate beans vegetables yesterday.


----------



## annie7

why aren't you feeling well?


----------



## GJMody

Bowel problem, pain in stomach, abdomen. Took mebeverine pain med.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad--sorry.

hope mebeverine helps.


----------



## GJMody

Is it because of the beans I ate yesterday. Beans are supposed to mess up bowels.


----------



## annie7

did you have baked beans or green beans?

all i know about beans is that they can give you gas, i never had any problems with them but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

Green beans. But last week nothing happened. Pain reduced. I took buscopan - 2 tabs also.


----------



## annie7

did you take buscopan in addition to mebeverine ? that's probably not a good idea--to take both these meds within such a short period of time. ask your pharmacist. plus they are so constipating. hope they don't make your C worse.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. But within 1 hour of each other. Any idea what the tests will show up?


----------



## annie7

no it is not a good idea to take those two meds within such a short time of each other.

no, i don't know what the results of your tests will be.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Next time I won't take. Stool color improving...is that a positive sign? Color changed from yesterday.


----------



## annie7

as far as i know, stool color doesn't really matter unless you have blood in it.


----------



## GJMody

No blood in stool.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

I ate rotten Indian bread yesterday without realizing it had gone bad plus ate beans. I think that's why I am having probs.


----------



## annie7

have beans given you problems before?


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes.


----------



## annie7

if beans don't give you a problem every single time that you eat them, then i'd say it was the rotten bread that is bothering you.


----------



## GJMody

Right. I drink lot of Tropicana fruit juice daily. It has high fructose. Does that aggravate IBS? I saw on net it does. That's why I have stopped carbonated beverages like coke,sprite, Pepsi, etc. I found these drinks gave me mucus in stools n pain.


----------



## annie7

maybe you shouldn't drink Tropicana if it bothers you.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Will do that.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.45 night. I am in real bad shape. Bowels acting. Gas build up. I don't know whether it is because of the diet. I ate rice and potatoes for dinner. Took mebeverine for pain although I don't have pain but took it if I have later on in night.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry you're in such bad shape.

i really don't think your diet is the cause of all this. you've eaten rice and potatoes before and they didn't bother you then.

it's really not a good idea to take mebeverine when you aren't even having pain. it is very constipating.

have you tried taking something for gas relief like gas-x (simethecone) that always works for me.


----------



## GJMody

Not tried gasx as the gas subsides. BM at 8.30 am today. Complete but semi solid. Had to drink tea and smoke cigarettes. Are my herbal meds working.


----------



## GJMody

Had to take mebeverine as pain in abdomen. I am fed up of IBS.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm today. yes, hopefully your herbs are starting to work.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Urge has come.


----------



## GJMody

I have to take 4 tests:
Colonic transit study
Anorectal Manometry
S CRP
Faecal calprotectin.

What do you think is the problem? Take a guess


----------



## GJMody

Had a small BM. Not feeling well at all.


----------



## GJMody

Are you there


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here. i was eating breakfast.

sorry you're not feeling well. earlier today you said that you had a complete and just now you had a small bm. when you say you're not feeling well, what do you mean exactly? how are you feeling?

about your tests--your doctor has ordered these diagnostic tests to see if you have inflammation, slow colonic transit or problems involving your anal sphincter or rectal muscles.


----------



## GJMody

When I have small BM, my mood goes down, feeling uneasy or have abdominal pain. I took buscopan in afternoon and evening. What does a small BM indicate? Is it because of stress, anxiety


----------



## annie7

well you had a complete bm this morning so i'm guessing that the reason you had a small bm later on is because you didn't have as much stool left in there. it's not because of stress or anxiety.

are you still taking your anxiety meds.


----------



## annie7

really, i don't see any reason for your mood to go down or feel uneasy because of the small bm because you had a complete bm earlier today.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I am taking anxiety med. Saw on YouTube that some folks are so fed up and depressed bcoz of IBS that they commit suicide.


----------



## GJMody

I know you are not a doctor, but earlier you had mentioned that your observation is I have IBS-C.


----------



## annie7

please do not commit suicide. one thing about ibs is that often it can be managed, like your herb doctor said--with medications, herbs etc.

unfortunately there are a lot of serious illnesses, diseases etc that make people want to commit suicide. i myself have empty nose syndrome which is a very painful, miserable thing to live with, pain 24/7 . a lot of people commit suicide because of that. someone on my empty nose facebook group recently did that. so sorry for him but i sure do understand why he did it. .


----------



## GJMody

I was ok till March first week, prucalopride was working. But from March second week my bowels are playing havoc. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Annie?


----------



## annie7

I don't know why either.


----------



## GJMody

What is Empty Nose Syndrome? I am hearing this for the first time. Please tell and is there any meds for that which gives you relief? Sorry you are in pain.


----------



## GJMody

Saw on the internet, seems awful. Hope there are good meds for this.


----------



## annie7

yes, it is awful. the only meds that i can take for the pain are narcotics (and they only take the edge off) but because our government thinks we have an opiod crisis, i cannot get as many pills that i need to adequately control my pain. so basically i just have to endure.


----------



## GJMody

Annie you should have told me earlier. Narcotic like marijuana? Marijuana is known to dull pain. And I think it is legal in some states. Also Cannabis.


----------



## annie7

no--narcotic as in percocet. marijuana is legal in my state and my husband grows it but unfortunately it doesn't help with my pain.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 8.20am. Lump, medium. Feeling weak. Took buscopan.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry you are not feeling well. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 3.30 pm, small, pain in abdomen, took mebeverine. I am very unwell.


----------



## GJMody

I just wanna die.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're still not feeling well. how exactly do you feel?


----------



## GJMody

Painful bcoz of abdomen pain. I really don't understand what's went wrong with bowels. How is yr nose pain


----------



## annie7

didn't mebeverine. help relieve your stomach pain? if your stomach pain is due to gas, try some gas-x (simethecone).

my nose /eye pain is the same, thanks for asking. it's bad 24/7.


----------



## GJMody

Now pain not there. But how long can I continue like this. Is it a psychological thing?


----------



## annie7

i'm glad the pain went away.

no i do not think any of this is psychological.


----------



## GJMody

I agree. What's with eye pain? I have thought number of times to jump from my 5 floor building terrace.


----------



## annie7

please talk to your psych doc about your suicidal thoughts and get help. please. maybe he can adjust your meds.


----------



## GJMody

He has already given meds. He can't do anything more except for refer for counseling. The counselor was old and of no help. What's with yr eye pain?


----------



## annie7

maybe you should make an appointment with another counselor--one who is more helpful.

the doc said my eye pain is related to my nose pain--proiximity of the nerves, referred pain and all that . and that's what the people on my empty nose facebook group have said as well.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, so how do u cope up with pain 24/7? I will go for tests after may 31. Any strategy to cope with pain.


----------



## annie7

i just soldier on. that's all i can do.

good--i'm glad you'll be going for your tests soon.


----------



## GJMody

You are one tough lady. Say hi to your hubby from me.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> You are one tough lady. Say hi to your hubby from me.


yes, will do.


----------



## GJMody

Once test results come, we will have a clear picture.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you're right.


----------



## GJMody

I am tempted to order Dr. Shulze # 1 intestinal formula but it has pretty harsh ingredients so I don't know how my gut would react. I don't think it works for everybody. But reviews are good on Amazon. But are these reviews trustworthy? There is no way to know. Plus I saw one post that sometimes 2 pills a day doesn't work. He had to up the dose. Flossy said it worked for him but also said no complete evacuation. Comptalk is also taking it.


----------



## annie7

i think the reviews on amazon are trustworthy. i don't know why they wouldn't be. and like i've said before, you can read reviews til you're blue in the face but the only way that you'll know if a medication works for you or not is to try it for yourself.

but, yes, it might be too harsh for you. you said before that senna is too harsh for you and this does have senna in it.


----------



## GJMody

I am increasing prucalopride from. 4 mg a day to 8 mg a day. I was taking 2 mg in morning and 2 mg in night. Now I will be taking 4 mg in morning and 4 mg in night. Hope it works. Lubiprostone same does..24mcg morning and 24mcg night.


----------



## annie7

i forget---have you taken this dose of prucalopride before--the 4mg in the am and the 4 mg in the pm?


----------



## GJMody

Yes I have from October to March.


----------



## annie7

thanks. well hopefully going back to that dose will help you have better bms.


----------



## GJMody

I hope too. I have two kids. Daughter 15 years, son 10 years..


----------



## GJMody

I am not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

BM at 9am. Semisolid, flat, medium. Had taken 2 prucalopride yesterday night. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

I have stopped Lubiprostone. This medicine was giving me irregular BM and pain. This medicine not suiting me. Continuing prucalopride and herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Does suicide enters your mind sometimes bcoz of empty nose problem.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you are not feeling well. how exactly are you feeling?

sounds like a good idea to stop taking amitiza, esspecially if it was giving irregular bms and pain



GJMody said:


> Does suicide enters your mind sometimes bcoz of empty nose problem.


oh yes--all the time. i just want the pain to end. but i'll never actually commit suicide because it's devestating to friends and family and everyone who knows you. i would not do that to them.


----------



## GJMody

Annie my GI doc had the right intention when giving Lubiprostone but he should have told me that it doesn't suit everyone. Anyways stopped it from today. Hope combination of prucalopride and herbs help me.
I totally agree regarding your suicide views. It would devastate your near n dear ones. In my case it would affect my children. Wouldn't affect my wife or my sister that much.


----------



## GJMody

Will prucalopride and herbs work?


----------



## annie7

hopefully it will. good luck,.


----------



## GJMody

Ever wondered why all the bad luck comes to good people and good luck to bad people. IBS affects many but your ENS is just awful. Your husband must be very supportive. In my case my wife is not. God or whoever supreme power is watching us all.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right---fortunately my husband is very supportive. i really do wish that your wife and your sister would be supportive of you.


----------



## GJMody

I am just living for my kids. It's been few months since I saw them bcoz of the lockdown. If u wanna see me n my kids my Facebook name Gaurang Mody, Hyderabad. Hyderabad is the city I live in.


----------



## annie7

great pictures! you all look terrific!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie.


----------



## GJMody

It's 8.30 in morning. I am not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

I am not feeling well. It's 10am


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're not feeling well. how exactly do you feel? did you have a bm?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. It's 6,pm. Getting urge now but afraid.


----------



## annie7

that's good you're finally getting an urge. what are you afraid of?


----------



## GJMody

Afraid of not passing proper bowels. I had BM half an hour back. Ok, not great, little sticky. Feeling weak. Herbal doctor diet chart says not to eat white rice but still I am eating. What should I do?


----------



## GJMody

Almost whole day I had rectum pressure. Was at work. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## annie7

that'a good you finally had a bm today.

can you eat brown rice instead?


----------



## annie7

i wonder why you're getting rectum pressure. did you ask your herbal doc about that? you should also ask you gastro doc about it next time you see him. or call the office and tell them about it.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I just don't know. When the urge starts in morning, the rectum pressure builds up. I asked my herbal doctor, he told to take meds. I am going to have consultation again with him. Will ask my gastro when I meet him. My KEFIR probiotic drink got delivered today.


----------



## GJMody

I took mebeverine for pain now. My sister asked how was I. I replied ok.


----------



## annie7

so it sounds like the rectal pressure is related to getting an urge?

hope the kefir helps.

can you eat wild rice? that never bothered me.


----------



## GJMody

I ate brown rice, have me severe abdominal pain. So I will stop rice. Please just Google kefir and give your opinion.


----------



## GJMody

gave me


----------



## annie7

i know what kefir is. i drank it for a while, after i was treated for SIBO and wanted to try a probiotic drink. it didn't help me, though, and it certainly did nothing for my constipation. but that's me. hopefully it will help you.. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

I think bacteria imbalance in my gut. I hope kefir helps. Will buy coconut milk tomorrow as the regular milk will cause prob. How is your nose n eye. I think you are a private person so I am not asking your FB ID.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully kefir will help you.

my nose and eye are the same, thanks for asking. never any better. the pain also triggers migraines, which i have right now.



GJMody said:


> I think you are a private person so I am not asking your FB ID


you're right--i really don't have anything on my fb page--no photos, no nothing. it's just bare bones.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, from tomorrow I will start praying for you. I already am praying for my friend who has several health probs. Hope migraines lessen. I know migraine suck. This friend of mine is in Canada. He has bladder prob, bowel prob, migraines, kidney prob, insomnia. He used to be in my school. He prays for me.


----------



## annie7

thank you so much for praying for me. that is very kind of you and i do appreciate it. i will pray for you as well, every day. so sorry about all your friend's problems. i have insomnia, too. it's miserable. i also have peripheral neuropathy which has been getting much worse. again, thanks for your prayers.


----------



## GJMody

Just read about peripheral neuropathy. What has caused this? Do u have diabetes? It's one of the causes.


----------



## annie7

no i don't have diabetes. my doc doesn't know what is causing it.


----------



## GJMody

Strange. Consult another doc. Read abt ENS, living in a warm, humid weather with salty air may help. Regarding surgery there are conflicting views.


----------



## annie7

oh i have consulted another doctor--my neurologist.

yes, thanks, i do know about the weather and ens but there's no way i can move.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So ENS, peripheral neuropathy, migraines...all painful. Wish there would be a cure for all including IBS. Medical science still has a long way to go, not to mention cancer. Praying daily but doesn't seem to help.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM twenty mins back. Semisolid. Pain little. Took 2 buscopan. Why again BM? Should I be worried?


----------



## annie7

you had another bm because you had to go. that's a good thing. no, i don't think you should be worried.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. 8.20am here. No urge, no BM. How are you?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you haven't had an urge or bm yet. hope you have one soon.

i'm the same, thanks for asking. pain in nose, eyes, feet, legs headache etc . it never changes.. plus i have insomnia and only had three hours sleep (and that's with sleeping pills) makes it harder to deal with pain when you haven't any sleep.

hope you feel better soon. praying for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Are you taking melatonin for insomnia? They are supposed to work. My friend takes them. It comes in varying degrees of strength. I have prepared kefir and put it in fridge. Will drink in less than 4 hours. Reviews of kefir are good. Might take 1 to 3 days to take effect. Can take daily. I have prepared it in coconut milk because I think regular milk will cause probs. Hope your pain lessens or becomes bearable.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to pray for you in morning, doing so now.😀


----------



## annie7

thank you for your prayers.

hopefully you've had a bm by now?

yes, thanks, i tried melatonin for sleep quite a while ago but it didn't work at all for me. the ony thing it did was make me very depressed so i finally quit taking it.

good luck with the kefir.


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. Drinking kefir in ten minutes.


----------



## annie7

Good luck. Hope kefir helps.


----------



## GJMody

It has helped many people. Will it help me?


----------



## GJMody

I have lot of gas today. May be because of potatoes yesterday?


----------



## annie7

i



GJMody said:


> It has helped many people. Will it help me?


i hope so. what exactly are you hoping that the kefir will help you with? have you noticed any difference since you drank it?

i really don't know if the potatoes are giving you gas or not. they don't give me gas but that's me. generally if a food gives me gas, i get it soon after eating. not the next day.


----------



## GJMody

On net it says Kefir helps with IBS... digestive problems since it is a probiotic drink with active cultures. Reviews are good. Helps with constipation.
I don't know why so much gas? I had eaten cauliflower too yesterday. Bcoz of that.


----------



## annie7

yes i hope kifer helps you. it did nothing for me and didn't do a thing for my C but that's me. good luck.

yes, cauliflower can give you gas. if the gas bothers you, try gas-x. (simethecone) .


----------



## GJMody

I am having a funny feeling that I am gonna die soon.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're having this feeling. what are you basing it on---are you sick? do you have heart problems or any other serious problems besides ibs?


----------



## GJMody

No other problems..no blood pressure, no diabetes. But IBS is giving me tension and suicidal feelings. I have anxiety too. My bipolar disorder is in check.


----------



## annie7

please don't commit suicide. that would be a devasting thing to do to your children. please think of them.

please talk to a counselor about this or a psychologist. maybe the people on that suicide website can help you. or talk to your psychiatrist. or call a suicide helpline.

are you taking your anxiety meds. if they aren't helping, tell your doc and maybe he can prescribe something else.


----------



## GJMody

I know that would be devastating for them. Talking to counselor may help, not sure. My doc can't prescribe anymore meds other than the ones he has given.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Talking to counselor may help, not sure.


so give it a try--certainly can't hurt.

or talk to a psychotherapist. or your friend on that suicide website.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up with bloating. May be because of Kefir. Now bloating not there. Not feeling that well.


----------



## annie7

that's good that the bloating went away.

did you have a bm today? did you have one yesterday?


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet Urge coming. I am in office. Still 20mins to go. Didn't have BM yesterday. Drank kefir yesterday evening. Today morning also. Not feeling too good.


----------



## annie7

i hope you have a bm today. i wish your herbs would kick in soon.

sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Came home half hour back. Started drinking tea at 6.30 and two cigarettes. Urge is not strong. Will wait. I really don't know how you are managing multiple illnesses. Just this IBS is killing me. It's a curse. Herbs are slow acting.


----------



## annie7

i do hope that your urge gets stronger and that you can go.

yes, you're right --ibs is a curse.

well, with the multiple illnesses, you just do what you have to do. you have to hang in there and do the best you can.. there's no other choice.


----------



## GJMody

I just hope they come out with a cure for IBS, ENS, Peripheral neuropathy, Migraines. How is your day going? I think you told once you are in your 60's and retired. It's 7pm here.


----------



## annie7

yes it would be wonderful if they could come up with a cure for these things.

my day is not going well, thanks for asking. too much pain---neuropathy, nose/eye, migraine pain etc.

yes, i am 68 and retired. so at least i don't have to deal with work on top of everything else. that's a blessing. it's 9:45 am here.

keeping you in my prayers.

at least your lockdown is over now--right?


----------



## GJMody

Not complete over. Establishments opening in phases.


----------



## annie7

our lockdown has been extended til june 12 and who knows, the state governor might extend it even longer after that. very few things open here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My urge is there but not strong. Let's see. Or I will postpone till morning. Am not too well. Didn't drink syrup in morning as drank Kefir. I prayed for you now.


----------



## annie7

if you have a decent urge, you really shouldn't postpone your bms because if you keep doing that you will lose your urge entirely.

you really should drink your syrup especially since you didn't have a bm yesterday. when stools are in the colon and you don't go, they get dried up and that makes them even harder to pass. drinking the syrup helps keep them moister and also helps you go. kefir doesn't do that. you can drink both the syrup and the kefir if you want.

thank you for your prayers.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just drank syrup. Took anxiety med half hour ago. It's 8.45 here. Will have light dinner and then meds.


----------



## GJMody

With your ostomy you don't have to worry about BM.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> With your ostomy you don't have to worry about BM.


right,. it's such a big relief.

good. i'm glad you took your syrup. i do hope you have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Have to take my bipolar disorder meds n herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Bladder pressure.


----------



## annie7

why do you have bladder pressure? have you had this before? and what exactly do you mean by "bladder pressure"? does it hurt?


----------



## GJMody

No. Doesn't hurt. Pressure comes when slight urge there but not that much to pass bowels. Bladder pressure to pass urine.


----------



## annie7

so the bladder pressure makes you pass urine?


----------



## annie7

so the bladder pressure makes you pass urine?


----------



## GJMody

Most times. But not right now as I want to pass BM but can't. Will try. It's 12.15 here.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope you have a bm tomorrow if you aren't able to have one today.


----------



## GJMody

Passed urine, relieved. Hope I have BM tomorrow. I am reading Reader's Digest. Will sleep soon.


----------



## annie7

that's good the bladder pressure is gone.

good luck with the bm tomorrow and yes, get some sleep..


----------



## GJMody

I am not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Incomplete BM. That also after two days. I am really fed up.


----------



## GJMody

Just wanna die.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had an incomplete bm especially after two days of not going at all. maybe take a couple dulcolax tonight so you can have a better bm tomorrow.

hopefully you will be able to go for your tests soon and they will help shed some light on what's going on.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know what is going wrong? Will be buying papaya in evening. It's 5pm. Was gonna go to hospital to get preparatory procedures for my test but they close at 6pm and I am working till then. They are open Sundays - 9 to 5pm. So will go then. My sister is a real b****. She won't allow tests. Only way is when I visit my wife or my sis n bro in law go out of town. I don't have pain as I had taken mebeverine in morning. Do you think stress is playing a role in all this? How is your day starting? How is your nose, eye, migraines. Did you sleep well?


----------



## annie7

no i don't really think that your C is caused by stress. stress can play a part in it but sometimes you have good bms so it seems to me that if stress was the only cause, you'd be having bad bms every day.

my pain is the same, thanks for asking.


----------



## GJMody

My friend is saying I am not eating enough food and drinking enough water. I am always thinking about my bowels. Of course he doesn't know about IBS.


----------



## annie7

you should drink at least 8 glasses of water a day.

and yes, you should eat enough food so that you don't lose weight.


----------



## GJMody

I was thinking may be there is bad bacteria in my gut. Bacteria imbalance is causing this problem. I have already done Rimaxafin course. Just drank one and a half glass of Kefir which you know is probiotic drink. I am eating very less food. Not drinking enough water too. Messaged my herbal doctor. He told to continue meds. That's what he always says. My GI doc at old hospital told me bluntly I have to live with IBS and pain. So much for empathy. I hope kefir works.


----------



## annie7

if you think you have bad bacteria in your gut you can get tested for SIBO. maybe you need another course of rifaximin.

please eat more food so you don't continue to lose weight. if you feel you can't eat food, then drink a nutritional drink like boost or ensure (i don't know which of these you have in india). that's what i do . i drink three boosts a day and that keeps me from losing weight. or you could eat high calories foods like ice cream.


----------



## GJMody

I have already done twice course of rifaximin. Ensure is available. But I think it will be too heavy for my tummy. Ice cream is ok though. Will eat papaya in half hour. If bacteria is a prob, then Kefir should help.


----------



## GJMody

What's FODMAP? What's with microbiome theory?


----------



## annie7

the FODMAP diet is supposed to help reduce gas and bloating. it does not help with constipation. i know--i was on it for a while. definitely does not help C.

you can read more about it and the microbiome on the internet.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. BM at 9.30 am. Better than yesterday. But not full. Little flat. Had to drink tea and smoke cigarettes. My head hurts bcoz of that. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

How are you doing?


----------



## GJMody

No rectum pressure. Forgot to tell you that I was taking medicine Asacol for gut Inflammation but it didn't work. Took it for couple of months. I really need to get tests done. My stupid sister creating prob. Also read Kefir has anti-inflammatory property. Coconut milk finished. Will buy today.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal meds not working fast. Will have to speak to doctor.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm. even though it wasn't full, at least it's something.

i'm the same, thanks for asking.


----------



## GJMody

Am getting pressure and am in office


----------



## annie7

by "pressure" do you mean that you are getting an urge? is having a bm at the office a problem?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Can't have BM in office. I am home. Getting urge but not going.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean by you're getting an urge but not going. are you holding it in?


----------



## GJMody

Not holding it in. Waiting for stronger urge.


----------



## annie7

well i hope you get a stronger urge--i hope it doesn't go away instead.


----------



## GJMody

Had a BM. Slimy, small lump. At this rate I will start losing weight more. I don't know what has happened from March. My bowels have just gone bad. Herbal meds are either not working or working too slow. Herbal doc just says increase the night powder dose. There is no use of speaking to him as he is not giving timeline for meds effect. All my friends also told in Ayurveda (herbal medicine) they won't give timeline. Why is prucalopride not working effectively? I have stopped doing Yoga bcuz of IBS. Want to make Kefir but coconut milk not available. I will order coconut milk powder and make milk. Info on kefir is very promising for IBS and even on this site. I really need my tests done but I am helpless. Just wish my sister n my bro in law are dead so I can get my tests done. It's my feeling the tests won't show anything alarming. I don't know. Last week I had good days. This few days things have gone downhill. I really admire your courage on your survival. I still feel there are bad bacteria in gut. Till date no doctor...either during my stay in America or here in India has said I have inflammation. They all have said IBS-C. I told you I stopped Lubiprostone bcuz it gave me pain and small bm's. I hope prucalopride brings things on track.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a good bm.

really, you need to eat more (or more high calorie foods) so you don't lose more weight. losing too much weight is not good for your body. i had terrible constipation but i didn't lose weight--i kept eating. after all, what goes in must come out and if you eat less, your bms will be smaller. or try drinking a nutritional supplement like ensure. you don't know that it will be "too heavy" for your stomach. you should at least try it. or drink milkshakes or something like that.

i thought you said you were going to get your tests done when you went to visit your wife. you really should get those tests done, the sooner the better so you and your doctor will know what's going on. .


----------



## GJMody

I just have lost my appetite bcuz of poor bowels. I am eating what I can. Can't eat too much, gives me pain. Eating fruits though..papaya, banana. I know they are not high calorie. Lockdown is there, some trains running. Will have to check. My wife will ask why didn't I get tests done here. I have a reply. I will tell doc suspects colorectal cancer. That should shut her up. I really am not fond of her. Marryiy her was a mistake. If not for my kids I would drop her like hot potato..LOL! Haven't spoken to them as they have not called me. I will have to call them. My son misses me. I assume you have kids n grandkids perhaps. Please see my post under General discussion.."Suicide and IBS". Just ate papaya. Will eat dinner after half hour..not hungry at all.


----------



## annie7

yes i saw your thread about ibs and suicide. you got a lot of nice, helpful answers.

i lost my appetite years ago but just because you don't feel hungry (i never do) doesn't mean you can't eat. like i said, try eating some high calorie food or drinks. and try eating several smaller meals or snacks throughout the day if eating too much at once gives you pain. maybe you should talk to a nutritionist or a dietician. there are nutitionists who specialize in GI disorders.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. But not keen on seeing dietician. What do you think about BAD bacteria in a gut. Somehow I feel they are creating havoc in gut. I know about SIBO and have taken meds. Just ordered coconut milk powder from Amazon. Will prepare milk on Sunday..getting delivered. Then make Kefir. I think Kefir will help from what I have read. How is your day going? Riots in America over killing of George Floyd. As if cofonay virus was not enough.


----------



## GJMody

Meant Corona


----------



## annie7

well i hope kefir helps. here we can buy it in bottles in the grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

Well... I am asking yr view on the bacteria theory affecting IBS. So please reply as you have lot of knowledge.


----------



## annie7

i really don't know much about bacteria and ibs--sorry.


----------



## GJMody

It's ok. Do you prucalopride will start working again? And Kefir?


----------



## annie7

like i've mentioned before, what i think you should do with prucalopride is to stop taking it (since it isn't working anyway) for a few days or maybe a week and then start taking it again and that might jump start it into working again. that's what i and a number of other people did with zelnorm and it worked well. zelnorm is a drug that is a lot like prucalopride. you should try doing this. you've nothing to lose, since it isn't working anyway.

i don't know if kefir will work or not. it didn't help me but that's me. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I continue with my herbs?


----------



## annie7

yes, if you think they are helping. maybe they need the full two months to kick in. hopefully they will kick in soon.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know if they are helping bcuz I am not getting full BM. Two of my friends told it will take 2 to 3 months to have effect.


----------



## annie7

Right,it doesn't sound like they are working now. Maybe they need three months like your friends said.


----------



## GJMody

I am not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Is my IBS related to anxiety


----------



## annie7

i don't know. please remember to take your anxiety meds every day like your doctor prescribed.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you did not have a bm today. hopefully you'll have one tomorrow. please keep drinking your syrup like your doctor prescribed.


----------



## GJMody

Had urge in morning but was afraid to go. Pressure at rectum. My friend saying anxiety is a factor. Saying too much stress thinking about bowels all the time. Herbal doc told to do yoga and meditation. I am suicidal.


----------



## annie7

why were you afraid to go? we've talked about this many times before. if you keep on ignoring your urge, one day it will go away and once it goes away, it's almost impossible to get it back.


----------



## GJMody

I am afraid because I fear incomplete evacuation, stool form not proper. It gives me jitters. I am taking syrup, prucalopride and herbal meds. Nothing seems to work. Seems hopeless. I have ordered coconut milk powder to make milk for kefir. My friend told me I am a case of hypochondriac. Another told me it's stress related to constant thinking of bowels. And anxiety. Just took anxiety med.


----------



## annie7

even incomplete evacuation is better than no bm at all. form does not matter and that is no reason to hold in your stool just because you want perfect cylindrical stools. please do not hold in your bms. that just makes things worse. when you hold it in, the stool dries out and becomes even harder to evacuate. also you'll start to lose your urge.


----------



## GJMody

Finally mustered the courage and went to the bathroom at 7.30. Had an ok BM, lump, lite brown, not complete but ok. I truly hope the herbal meds kick in few days. Will have to do Yoga in the morning. Meditation too. Hope Kefir does the job. My doctor's anxiety med is not that strong. May be I need stronger one or more Yoga time. How much do you think diet plays a role in IBS? One other thing my friend's wife is having bowel prob too and his dad too. They are taking herbal meds. His wife is taking since 4 months but not much effect. Just had video call with my kids. Are you doing anything to reduce your pain. Are you seeing doctors?


----------



## annie7

oh i'm so happy to hear that you had an ok bm. hope your herbal meds kick in soon.

yes, maybe you need a stronger anxiety med.

diet never helped me much but that's me. some people say that adjusting their diet helps them.

i'm sorry to hear that your friend's wife and father are having bowel problems.

oh yes, i have plenty of doctors lol.... my neurologist has prescribed migraine meds for my mirgraine. usually they work, which is good but i can't take them all the time or i'll get rebound migraines. i talked to my primary care doc yesterday on the phone (can't do video calls because of poor internet connections) and she prescribed lyrica for my peripheral neuropathy. i've been on that med twice before and not only did it not help relieve pain but the side effects are miserable so i quit taking it. i told her that and she said that there really isn't anything else (other than a similar med which i've also tried) that can help with the pain which i already knew from reading about it online.


----------



## GJMody

That's the problem with allopathic meds. Too many side effects. Did you try surgery for ENS? I read about it on net. But it also mentioned that sometimes surgery can make things worse. Told you my friend in Canada also has severe migraines. Plus insomnia,bowel prob,bladder prob, memory prob and on top of that aloof children. His wife after divorce took away his house n money, left him dry. I am gonna check whether brisk walking helps bowels.


----------



## annie7

i consulted with three different ENTs about surgery for ens. none of them thought it would help since my problems are mainly nerve problems. plus even if i did qualify for surgery, i found out my insurance company will not cover it and no way can i afford to pay out of pocket. it costs at least $10,000 to $15,000 i was told.

that's really a shame about your friend in canada and all he is going through.

yes, i've read that brisk walking can help with ibs-c. it didn't help me but that's me--i didn't have ibs. i had colonic inertia, pfd and some other problems. good luck. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Little better. No BM. No anxiety, no rectal pressure.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you feel a little better but i'm sorry that you didn't have a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Am at work. Still one hour to go. How are you feeling? Must be morning there. Hope u had yummy pancakes for breakfast.lol.


----------



## annie7

neuropathy pain really bad today, thanks for asking. also migraine.

that's good that Comptalk answered your question.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear abt. your neuropathy pain and migraine too. Hope it lessens as the day goes by. Hope ENS is ok though.
It's 6.30pm here. Am home. No urge yet and I don't think I will get it. Hope I don't get rectum pressure tomorrow. Ate a full lunch today. No anxiety but I will take med now. Work is tedious. Once I get better I will ask for better challenging work. Spoke to my kids yesterday. Felt good. Didnt speak to the witch..my wife..lol. Read comptalk reply.


----------



## annie7

ens pain, like neuropathy always there 24/7 never stops.

by rectum pressure, do you mean an urge? or is it something different.

that's good that you spoke to your kids yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Rectum pressure meaning urge. With all the advances in medical science one would hope there would be cures for painful and chronic illnesses. Are there any herbal or homoeopathy meds for yr conditions. Why not try them? Breathing exercises like in Yoga. I don't know if alternative meds work. I will soon know in my case. Waiting for Sunday to prepare kefir. Did u read my replies in that post Suicide and IBS? I think prucalopride stopped working. May be I will stop for couple of days n restart.


----------



## annie7

why don't you want to have an urge tomorrow? especially since you haven't had a bm today. you don't want to go tomorrow either?

no there aren't any effective herbs, etc for my conditions.

yes, since prucalopride isn't working you should stop it for a while and then restart and that might make it work.


----------



## GJMody

No. About the urge I was telling about today, not tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no pressure on rectum yet.


----------



## annie7

well, that's what you wanted--no pressure on rectum.


----------



## GJMody

Right. I think the pressure was because of herbal meds. I am home, came back half hour back. It's 6.30pm here. My coconut milk powder has come. Mixed with warm water and allowing to cool. Then will add kefir culture. Slight urge was there, went away. Hope I have an ok BM tomorrow. Have you heard of Deep Vibrating Bowel Therapy? 
How are you today? Pain lessened? Migraines, ENS, insomnia, peripheral neuropathy. I was thinking when I was taking prucalopride from October, may be there was a placebo effect too? What do you think?


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope you have a good bm tomorrow, too.

i know there was a thread posted about deep bowel vibration therapy but i never read it.

good luck with the kefir. hope it helps.

i don't think that there was a placebo effect when you started taking prucalopride.

all pain is worse today...


----------



## GJMody

Annie, sorry about your pain. I wish I could help. Hope your hubby is helping you morally, if not anything else.


----------



## annie7

oh yes, he's very supportive, thanks. i'm lucky to have him.

and thanks for caring. i wish i could help you, too.


----------



## GJMody

It's 8.10 am. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Had urge, then went away. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, good news. I had complete, full BM today. BM after two days. The urge started since morning but then tapered off. I went to my sister's place at 12.30. Had light lunch at 12.45. Reached home at 1.30 afternoon. Urge came. Immediately drank tea and smoked cigarette. Had urgent call. Went to bathroom and had a monstrous BM. I am relieved. My friends advice is good saying to drink 2 to 3 litres of water daily. I drank kefir at 10 am. I put too much powder in water so the coconut milk was dense. The kefir taste was not strong. Is that OK? Need to eat more fiber. Did Yoga at 7.30 even though I was not feeling well. How are you? Pain lessened? I hope. Any plans for Sunday? Give my regards to your hubby.


----------



## annie7

so relieved to hear that you finally had a good bm.

sorry i don't know anything about making kefir. when i drank it, i bought it at the grocery store. it came in a bottle and was already prepared.

my pain is the same, thanks for asking. it never gets any better--only worse. that's how these diseases go. they are progressive.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think herbs are working? It's been 47 days since I started. My friend told it will take 2 to 3 months for them to have effect. Does good water intake help IBS? I will start brisk walking from today. What about flax seeds? Sorry about your pain. I wish I could do something. Makes me feel helpless to say the least. Never knew your sickness are progressive. That's no good. I do pray for you, morning and evening. You have been very helpful to me. It's 4.10 here. Will read Reader's Digest. Walk at 7pm.


----------



## annie7

no i don't think the herbs are working yet because if they were, you'd be having complete bms every day.

yes, they say that good water intake is supposed to help ibs. since you are only going every two or three days, it's important that you drink a lot of water and also take your syrup so your bms don't get all dried up when they are sitting there in your colon for two or three days.

you should give flax seeds a try. they didn't help me but that's me. worth a try.

yes, ens and peripheral neuropathy are progressive diseases. some people with peripheral neuropathy end up in a wheel chair. i hope that doesn't happen to me.

thank you for the prayers. i've been praying for you as well.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, ideally I would like to have BM everyday but if my bowels are completely cleared every 2 to 3 days I don't mind. But they should get fully cleared. Started drinking lots of water...2 litres..will make it 3 litres daily. Will take syrup. Will buy flax seed. Will regularly eat papaya. Had eaten lots of papaya last 3 days. Do you want me to inquire regarding ENS with my herbal doctor? I doubt they have heard of it. But I can ask them. You are strong, won't end up in a wheelchair

I forgot to mention. That UK gal I was chatting with gave me bad news. Her fiance was told by a doctor that he will get paralysis after 10 years. Poor guy is heartbroken. My uncle who lives in Maryland state in US has eye cancer. I messaged his son, but no reply.
Started brisk walking from today.


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear about your uncle and your friend's fiance. what sad news.

no, thanks, you don't have to ask your herb doc about herbs for ens. i've already tried some herbs as recommended by my ens facebook group but they didn't help. thanks anyways.

peripheral neuropathy can become so painful that walking becomes impossible. it also affects balance.


----------



## GJMody

Any physiotherapy for peripheral neuropathy? What about Chinese accupuncture? Any ointment? Yoga or exercises? Massage therapy? Tried them?


----------



## annie7

physical therapy can help strengthen the muscles but it doesn't help at all with the pain. i've tried it.

massage did not help. neither does yoga. there is a capsiacin cream but that didn't help either.

acupuncture helped a little bit earlier when the pain ws a lot milder. i'm going to try it again next week and pray that it helps now that the pain is worse. acupuncture is very expensive so i cannot afford to do a lot of it. unfortunately it's not covered by insurance.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do try accupuncture. Ya. It is alternative med so insurance won't cover.
Just read on Google new drug simply known as CC8464, works directly on nerves, not on brain, non addictive. This is the latest drug for PN. Please check it out.


----------



## annie7

that drug is not yet available in the usa. thanks, anyways.


----------



## GJMody

If it's available in Canada or UK or Mexico, you can get it. In Mexico drugs are cheap. You can try on the net. You know best.


----------



## annie7

it's not available anywhere yet.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..ok. Hope it will soon be available.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do, too. thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. Will take my bipolar meds, then after one hour herbal meds. Tomorrow long day at work. Try to find better pain killer than your current one.


----------



## annie7

right now the only painkillers available for peripheral neuropathy are the ones with the bad side effects. narcotics help thake the edge off the empty nose pain but because we supposedly have an opiod crisis over here, my doc won't prescribe a lot of them for me. plus i don't want to get addicted of course.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Why not write to the concerned department regarding opiods. Because you did then more. Urge was there in morning then went. Having abdominal discomfort since morning. Am having late lunch. Not feeling well. How is your pain? Guess must be same.


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear that the urge went away and now you have abdominal discomfort. i hope things get better for you.

pain is the same plus migraine, thanks for asking.


----------



## GJMody

What I was saying is your ENS patients group should approach the concerned authorities to increase the sale of opoids. Today when I started yoga midway through I got urge then it went away and again returned at office. So I left office at 4pm and went home, drank tea n smoked cigarettes and passed decent BM, full n complete. I don't understand when my bowels were cleared yesterday then why today also? I did drink kefir yesterday..a glassful. Started brisk walking from yesterday. Drinking more water. Seems herbs are working after one n half month. My doctor told me to have patience. Meanwhile I spoke to another herbal doc yesterday. He said as IBS is complex condition, I will have to take meds for 6 months and thereafter maintenance dose for long time. Which I don't mind. Why I am asking you about your pain is I wish to hear your pain has lessened some days. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## GJMody

What I was saying is your ENS patients group should approach the concerned authorities to increase the sale of opoids. Today when I started yoga midway through I got urge then it went away and again returned at office. So I left office at 4pm and went home, drank tea n smoked cigarettes and passed decent BM, full n complete. I don't understand when my bowels were cleared yesterday then why today also? I did drink kefir yesterday..a glassful. Started brisk walking from yesterday. Drinking more water. Seems herbs are working after one n half month. My doctor told me to have patience. Meanwhile I spoke to another herbal doc yesterday. He said as IBS is complex condition, I will have to take meds for 6 months and thereafter maintenance dose for long time. Which I don't mind. Why I am asking you about your pain is I wish to hear your pain has lessened some days. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good, complete bm today.



GJMody said:


> I don't understand when my bowels were cleared yesterday then why today also?


that's good that you had a full bm both yesterday and today. that is what is supposed to happen. it's a good thing. that's how it is for normal people who do not have ibs--they have complete bms every day.

that's good that you are drinking kefir, drinking more water and walking.

my pain is the same everyday. it never gets any better.


----------



## GJMody

I am gonna ask my herbal doctor about ENS without mentioning your name.


----------



## annie7

ok but they would have to be herbs that i could buy over here. there would be too many problems getting herbs through customs and the international mail--especially from india. (i'm retired from the post office)

plus it would also be cheaper for me to buy them here because i wouldn't have to pay customs duty


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Let them reply first. I just vomited the entire kefir.lol! Will have to drink less.


----------



## annie7

oh dear---so sorry that you vomited up alll that kefir. right--you'll have to drink less. or just drink smaller amounts throughout the day. hope it hasn't gone bad.


----------



## GJMody

Right. No it's in the fridge. I put lot of coconut powder in water to prepare coconut milk.


----------



## GJMody

My friend in ,Canada who I told u about is having severe migraines. He will consult my herbal clinic here in India.


----------



## annie7

that's good he is consulting your herb doc. i'm sure he can help him.

my neurologist has prescribed some effective meds for me.


----------



## GJMody

Good. So the meds are helping u I guess. What abt insomnia. My sleep is peaceful.


----------



## annie7

I have meds for insomnia,too.


----------



## GJMody

Good. I go to sleep at 12 and wake up at 8. No interruptions.


----------



## annie7

That's wonderful.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no bm.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully you'll have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.30pm. No urge, no rectum pressure. I leave after 1 hour for home.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. It's 6.20pm here. No urge yet. Had rice n curry for lunch, my cook didn't come today. How is your pain? Same or lessened even a little bit? What time is it there. America is ten hours behind India. Still not received reply reg. ENS from herbal doc. Let's wait.


----------



## annie7

my pain is worse. really, you don't have to ask about my pain every day . it never gets better. that's just the way it is, especially when you have peripheral neuropathy.

and yes, the usa is 10 hours behind india. here it is 9:06 am..


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No problem. I won't ask from now onwards. I will wait for my herbal doctor reply. You must have tried accupuncture and TCM... Traditional Chinese Medicine. I have asked him about ENS, peripheral neuropathy, migraines...as my friend has bad migraines. Problem with allopathic meds are some have bad side effects. Freaking Lubiprostone gave me so much pain. Herbal meds don't have side effects. I spoke to my neighbor...a woman..she says she only takes herbal meds n Homoeopathy meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. No problem. I won't ask from now onwards.


thanks.


----------



## annie7

i'm going to start up acupuncture again (once a week, beginning today) and hope it helps with the neuropathy pain. it's the sort of thing that builds on itself so it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## GJMody

Only once a week. Why not more? May be your insurance doesn't pay for it. I had tried accupuncture few years back but very very briefly so don't know whether it helped me or not. I do wish it helps with your chronic pain. Good luck. Just came back after my evening walk.


----------



## annie7

no my insurance doesn't cover acupuncture. it's very very expensive and i'm retired. i am going once a week this month. it's all i can afford. and next month i'll be going once every other week because i can't afford to go once a week indefinitely.


----------



## GJMody

That's a shame. Why can't your husband pay for it? Or you don't want to burden him? I am just thinking aloud.


----------



## annie7

He is retired,too. Neither of us can afford it.


----------



## GJMody

Oh dear! Accupuncture not very expensive here. Got message that my herbal doc will reply tomorrow. I have sent him 2 emails .. ..one about me and another abt ENS n PN n migraines.


----------



## annie7

thanks. but you really don't have to ask your herb doc about herbs for me. my migraine meds that my neurologist prescribed work nicely for my migraines


----------



## GJMody

What are the meds you are taking for migraines? I can forward it to my friend in Canada. Poor guy is having a hard time with his migraines, not to mention other illnesses.


----------



## annie7

as a migraine preventative, i take 50 mg amitriptyline every night. when i have a migraine, i take maxalt (rizatriptan) and fioricet (butalbital, acetaminophen and caffeine) also, acupuncture can help with migraines. so he might want to try that.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you were able to have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Not good. Rectum pressure. At work. It's 3.20pm. Urge there but don't want to use office bathroom. But how long can I hold it.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you're getting the urge at work. i was never able to have a bm in the office restroom, either. i needed my provacy.


----------



## GJMody

45 mins more. Just had stomach pain.


----------



## annie7

i hope you are home by now and are able to have a good bm.


----------



## annie7

also--please tell your friend with migraines this: my neurologist told me to take 400 mg vitamin B2 and 800 mg magnesium every day. that's supposed to help prevent migraines.. there are studies that show that it helps. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. He said Fioricet banned in Canada as found to be very addictive.


----------



## GJMody

Annie reached home 40 mins back. Had strong urge but still drank tea, smoked cigarettes. Had decent BM. Complete,full. Color was creamish, little flattish. Not like Sunday. My herbal doc told me to continue meds. He has not yet replied to my email reg. ENS and PN and migraines. My Canadian friend is gonna consult the herbal doc for migraines. Will drink half glass kefir now. I can't drink my fav.drink beer, herbal doc said no.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell you having stomach pain. Took 2 buscopan. Do you think herbal meds and prucalopride are working together? Or prucalopride has stopped working? Just drank small glass of kefir. I really don't want rectum pressure.


----------



## GJMody

You there?


----------



## annie7

i was at the grocery store.

that good that you had a good bm.

in my opoinion, if your herbal meds were working properly, you'd have a complete bm every day.

it sounds like you're still taking prucalopride. weren't you going to stop taking it for a while and then start taking it again to see if that makes it work better?

wonder why your herb doc said that you couldn't drink your favorite beer.

that's a shame that Fioricet is banned in canada. it's only addictive if you abuse it which i don't.


----------



## GJMody

I haven't stopped prucalopride bcoz I am afraid I will get bowel probs. I am apprehensive. Beer contains alcohol, makes herbal meds effect less.
Too bad about Fioricet ban in Canada. I have a friend in Australia. His name Jeremy..38 yrs of age. He has bad pain...foot, elbow,shoulder,neck,back. He works part time. So not making much money. His Rich Dad won't help him. I told him to move to India. When pain is high he gets depressed n suicidal.


----------



## annie7

what a shame about your friend jeremy. ir's an utter disgrace that his rich father won't help him. i'm sorry he has so much pain. do you know what the cause of his pain is? i have pain all over my body (in my joints) from arthritis. i wish his doctors could help him.


----------



## annie7

maybe your friend in canada can try acupuncture for his migraines. it has helped somewhat with mine.


----------



## GJMody

I will ask him the reasons for pain. I hope he moves to India. He can get job here and better treatment. He works 2 nights a week as security guard. Whatever he earns, 75% goes for meds n therapy. Like you he has financial constraints. Shouldn't doctors help patients by not charging money or charging less amount. They can make it up by charging rich patients more! My UK female friend not responding. Hope she is ok. She also has problems but doesn't discuss them with me. She only wants to help me just like you. Just had dinner..rice,oakra veg.,cottage cheese, and yogurt and little Indian bread. It's 9.15 pm here.


----------



## annie7

yes it would be nice if your friend jeremy could move to india. but maybe he can't afford to move--it's expensive. i do hope things get better for him.


----------



## GJMody

He told he will find out from Indian office..visa authorities in Australia abt India moving procedure. He is taking physiotherapy for his neck. I just took my depression meds. Will take herbal meds after sometime. My psychiatrist has given prokinetic med for bowels. It's Lesuride 25 mg but to be taken for 25 days only. It's taken 50 days for herbs to take effect. I hope it speeds up.


----------



## annie7

Yes I remember you saying that you were taking lesuride. Has it helped?


----------



## GJMody

Can't say. May be has helped, don't know. Didn't help before.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no bm


----------



## GJMody

Getting rectum pressure on alternate days.


----------



## annie7

well you said that you don't mind going every two or three days...


----------



## GJMody

Yes. No rectum pressure today. But I don't want tomorrow also.. pressure.


----------



## annie7

so are you saying that you don't want an urge tomorrow either?? why??


----------



## GJMody

No.. urge is ok. But rectum pressure whole day is a prob. Strong urge should come in the morning not in office.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's better to get an urge when you're at home.


----------



## GJMody

Will have to eat less at night. Will consult my doc tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

why do you feel you need to eat less at night. please don't lose any more weight. it's not good for your health to lose too much weught.


----------



## GJMody

Because I don't want rectum pressure. I am gonna consult my herbal doctor tomorrow. I am home. Had gone to supermarket to buy groceries. I got reply for my query regarding ENS, PN, migraines. Doc told patient should consult with him on WhatsApp. Give him detailed history. After that he will prescribe meds. The website is www.jiva.com. Email is [email protected] Do you have WhatsApp? I think there is no harm in consulting. Charges are Rs. 299. But I don't know outside India. You can ask them.


----------



## annie7

eating less at night has nothing to do with rectum pressure.

i don't have whatsapp.


----------



## GJMody

Then why I am getting rectum pressure every alternate days? It's because of herbal meds acting. Will drink less tea.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why you're getting an urge (rectal pressure) on alternate days. if your herbal meds were working properly, you'd be getting a good urge and a good bm every day.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal meds are working, but slowly.


----------



## GJMody

My rectum pressure is linked to constipation. Because when I have bowel movement, pressure goes away. I don't have piles or hemmorhoids.


----------



## annie7

When you say "rectal pressure" you mean "urge", right? that's what you said earlier.


----------



## GJMody

Yes.


----------



## annie7

well, then it would make sense that once you have a bm, the pressure (urge) goes away.


----------



## GJMody

Had urge at 8am. Then went away. Did not take prucalopride at night. No rectum pressure now.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your urge went away. that is never good. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Having slight rectum pressure. Bearing it at work. One hour more to go.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm when you get home.


----------



## GJMody

I think I forgot to take prucalopride yesterday night. Is that ok?


----------



## annie7

oh yes--it's ok. it doesn't seem like prucalopride is working anyway--at least not as well as it used to, if at all.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Drinking tea, smoking cigarettes. Urge coming.


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

BM not good! Medium quantity, sticky, orangish. Day before yesterday similar color, but full BM. I feel little inflammation on abdomen. Mood really down. Can't eat much tonight. I know I have to get tests done. But do you think I have IBD? I am clueless. Not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

sorry you did not have a good bm.

no i don't think you have IBD. you don't have the symptoms.

but yes, you do need to get those tests done. they are good diagnostic tests and they need to be done -- the sooner the better. your doctor ordered those tests quite a long time ago. hopefully the tests will shed some light on your situation.


----------



## GJMody

You are right about the tests. How to get them done is the question? So if you are saying that I don't have IBD, then does that mean no inflammation of the gut or mild inflammation? Is there mild inflammation in IBS? Also I had a good, proper BM on Sunday. I just checked my food diary, prior to this good BM I had incomplete bm's. Also I ate papaya..a lot.


----------



## annie7

you said you were going to get your tests done when you go visit your wife and kids.

i said i don't THINK you have Ibd. idk if you have inflammation or not. your doctor can tell you that.


----------



## annie7

did you go to the hospital last sunday and pick up the instructions for the tests like you said you were going to do?


----------



## GJMody

No I did not.😟


----------



## annie7

it doesn't seem to me like you're taking these tests very seriously. they're important. that's why your doc ordered them. you went to him for help and answers and that's what he's trying to give you and that's why he ordered the tests.


----------



## GJMody

No Annie I do want to get the tests done but I need to find a way to get them done. I have mentioned before that I had taken Asacol... anti-inflammatory med for 2 months but it didn't help with my bowels. So I stopped it. If I go visit my wife and tell her that doc says tests are to rule out cancer then she will get scared and call my sister, then it will be a problem. I just read taking turmeric in milk or water helps with inflammation and digestion. Have you or anybody here tried it? Please let me know.


----------



## annie7

don't lie to your wife and tell her you have cancer--of course that's going to upset her. can't you just tell your wife the truth--that you have ibs and your doc ordered these tests.

asacol is used to prevent and treat flare ups of ulcerative colitis. if it didn't help, that just shows that you don't have UC.

i've never taken tumeric. maybe you should post a separate topic about it.


----------



## GJMody

If I tell her about IBS...which she doesn't know, she only knows I have bowel probs she will tell to get tests done here. I know you are aware of the tests I have to do. But I am putting down the treatment also.
1)Colonic transit study - Speed of food passage in gut. Treatment - prucalopride, colochicine, misoprostol.
2)Anorectal Manometry - measures contractility in anus and rectum. Constipation or faecal incontinence, anal pain which I don't have.
3)S CRP test - measures level of C-reactive protein in blood. CRP made by liver. Sent into bloodstream in response to Inflammation. Indicates IBD..which I don't have.
4)Faecal calprotectin - Biochemical measurement of protein calprotectin in stool. Elevated level indicates migration of neutrophils to intestinal mucosa which occurs during intestinal inflammation by IBD, Chrohn disease, Ulcerative Colitis.

IBD symptoms- abdominal pain, bloating, diarrhea. I never have diarrhea, bloating sometimes, abdominal pain sometimes.

I am going to post regarding tumeric.


----------



## annie7

we've already discussed tests and treatments before.

the anal manometry measures:

resting anal sphincter tone
• releasing anal sphincter tone
• squeezing anal sphincter tone
• muscle coordination
• expulsion of materials
• sensation of the rectum

among other things, it can dx if you are having problems with your urge or not.

also, colochicine and misoprostol are not used as treatments much anymore because they have some nasty side effects and often do not work (i know --i've tried them)

but, yes, anyway--it sounds like you've already decided that you are not going to take your tests.


----------



## GJMody

No. I do want to take the tests otherwise I would have told you no, one month back. One way I can take the tests is if my sis and bro in law go out of town for few days so I can take them then. I wish I had a more supportive wife but she is a b****. We have exchanged posts a lot since many months, based on my symptoms what is your gut feeling about my condition? IBS-C, IBD, Colitis. Definitely not Chrohn disease or Ulcerative Colitis. I know you are not a doctor. But I do value your opinion. My feeling is I have IBS-C with mild inflammation.


----------



## annie7

i think that you probably have ibs-c. but you might have slow transit transit since you have days when you don't go at all, despite having taken prucalopride and your herbal meds. idk about inflammation. your tests would show if you have that.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. If I have slow transit then prucalopride should work although it was working from Oct.19 to March 20. I did ask my GI doc and he said sometimes they don't work but the moron didn't give the reason. That's why I hate going to hospitals n doctors. No empathy. For inflammation I will start turmeric solution from tomorrow. Will buy turmeric powder tomorrow. For your illnesses have you decided to email [email protected]? Why don't you download WhatsApp. Calls on WhatsApp are free. Of course if you believe that your present meds are fine and you don't need herbs then of course it will be your decision. But bear in mind they won't promise you a cure. My herb doc told me he will not cure me but will manage and control which is ok. I have posted turmeric thread under General discussion. I am working tomorrow whole day.


----------



## annie7

thanks but no, i am not going to contact your herbal doc. i just think that getting--and paying for--meds from india would be too problematic--the mail, clearing customs, the payment--everything. .

good luck with tumeric. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I understand. So you have to carry on with your present meds.


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

Had little urge in morning. Went away. No rectum pressure.


----------



## annie7

sorry your urge went away.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Slight rectum pressure was there. Now it's not there. Going to hospital tomorrow to ask about test preparations. I had weakness today due to not so good BM yesterday. Have been forgetting to take anxiety med. Will take in some time. Wanted to talk to herbal doctor but he is not available. My attendant wife having lose stools. Lost weight, was crying. Will visit doctor on Monday. I know the test will decide if I have inflammation or not. But do you think I may have mild Inflammation?


----------



## annie7

please try to remember to take your anxiety meds every day like your doctor prescribed.

i'm sorry to hear that your attendant's wife is having bowel problems. i hope she can get some help.

when you say "will visit doctor monday" do you mean that you're going to visit a doctor or that your attendant's wife is?

i have no idea if you have inflammation or not. your test will tell you that.

yes, do go to the hopsital to find out about test preparations.


----------



## GJMody

Attendant's wife will visit doctor on Monday. I just read that people with IBS may have ongoing inflammation. But anti-inflammatory drugs showed no effect on IBS symptoms. Your pain must be the same.


----------



## annie7

i hope her doc can help her.

i really know nothing at all about ibs and inflammation. but you're right---NSAIDS do not have any effects on ibs symptoms. and they should not be taken unnecessarily because they can damage the stomach and esophagus.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Went to sleep. Not feeling good. Having light dinner. Will take turmeric in water tonight. Don't know what else to say. May take buscopan. Forgot to take anxiety med. Will take now.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're not feeling good. hope you have a better day tomorrow.

that good that you remembered to take your anxiety med. can't you just take it when you take your other meds? might be easier to remember that way.


----------



## GJMody

Took buscopan for slight abdominal discomfort. Also took anxiety med. Will take turmeric later on. You are right easier to take with other meds.


----------



## GJMody

Hope turmeric works. Lots of positive comments as anti-inflammatory agent.


----------



## annie7

how do you know for sure that you even have bowel inflammation? you don't have IBD.


----------



## GJMody

I feel it. I am not sure though.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank 2 cups of tea. Bloating in abdomen. No urge yet. Took one mebeverine. Don't feel too good.


----------



## GJMody

Had lunch at my sister's place . Not too heavy. Came home at 1.30pm. Started having urge. Drank 2 cups of cumin drink and smoked 2 cigarettes. Then drank 2 cups of tea and smoked 3 cigarettes. Passed urine, urge went away. Passed gas with foul smell. Went to hospital for inquiring for tests preparation to diagonostics Dept. He told to come in weekdays and go to gastro Dept. So I will go on Tuesday. Hope I get urge again by night.


----------



## GJMody

Cigarettes really hurt my head. Makes it hot. Will have to reduce them.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry that your urge went away and that you are not feeling well. i hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## GJMody

Have consultation with herbal doc in 2 hours. Have noted down my questions to ask him. Specifically regarding inflammation. Will update you.


----------



## GJMody

Passing lot of urine today as no bm.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you have a consultation with your herb doc. thanks for keeping me updated.


----------



## GJMody

Urge coming but afraid.


----------



## annie7

what are you afraid of? have you taken your anxiety meds?


----------



## GJMody

Passing gas, foul smell.


----------



## GJMody

Not taken anxiety med. Afraid of going to bathroom as I am only passing gas.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Afraid of going to bathroom as I am only passing gas.


i don't know what you mean by this. why does passing gas make you afraid of having a bm? do you still have an urge?


----------



## GJMody

No..waned away but I may get it again. My doc consultation in 10 mins.


----------



## annie7

i do hope your urge comes back. good luck with your consultation.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## annie7

how did your consult go?


----------



## GJMody

Went ok. He said I have IBS and not IBD. I asked then how come I feel I have inflammation on left hand side of colon. He said to get the tests done and send him the reports. Rectum pressure because of urge to pass bowels. He said stools will get better, told to take 2 teaspoons of herbal paste instead of one. He again refused to give timeline for full effect as disease is very old. He said I can take turmeric water at night for inflammation. I told I am only taking prucalopride and have stopped Lubiprostone. Told me to regularly do Yoga and meditation. He told me to regularly take his meds - stress-free tabs and depression tabs. Appetite will increase slowly. Bloating due to gas. Vagus nerve connected to the bowels.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Still passing urine and gas.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your consult went well.

hope the increased herbal paste helps.

and hope your urge comes back.

if gas is bothering you, you can always take something like gas-x (simethecone) . that always helps me.


----------



## GJMody

Will have to find out what's available for gas here.


----------



## annie7

yes, you should do that.


----------



## GJMody

I feel inflammation right now on my abdomen. One Indian actor, age 34 years committed suicide by hanging yesterday night. Film fraternity is shocked. If my illness doesn't get under control I have to use the same route.


----------



## annie7

you will get your illness under control. your herbal doc said that. you have to give the herbs time to work, like he said.


----------



## GJMody

But how much more time?


----------



## annie7

that's a question you need to ask your herb doc. also, you might want to discuss your suicidal feelings with him.


----------



## GJMody

I did ask him about the timeline but he said as the illness is old he cannot give. I did tell him about suicidal thoughts he told to take stress free tabs and antidepressants tabs.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully the stress free tabs and antidepressants tabs will help.

also you should talk to your psychiatrist about your suicidal thoughts. perhaps he can tweak your meds.


----------



## GJMody

Hopefully. I have already talked about my suicidal thoughts to my psychiatrist in the past. He just increases the antidepressants dose which doesn't help. As it is I am on three bipolar disorder 
meds, don't need more dose or any extra med. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GJMody

BM not good today. Sticky, less. Lot of tea and cigarettes. At work, not feeling well. Abdominal discomfort. Don't know what to do.


----------



## GJMody

How long can I continue like this.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your bm today was not good and that you're not feeling well. hopefully you'll have a better bm tomorrow.

please try to think positive. your herb doc told you that the herbs will eventually kick in and then you'll feel better.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I had pain and discomfort after passing my bowels. Didn't take any med. How long can I carry on? As I said earlier herbal doc did not give any timeline saying illness too old. I have been strong for too long. It's reaching a crisis point. And I feel suicide is the only solution. My son called yesterday saying he wants me to move there. But I cannot.


----------



## annie7

please. suicide is NEVER a solution to anything. and it would be devestating to your children and to anyone else who cares for you. when you talked to your son, did you tell him you are thinking of suicide?

please get help now. talk to your psychiatrist. talk to your friend on that suicide website. call a suicide hotline. please get help.


----------



## GJMody

I feel suicide is a solution when all options are exhausted. I know it will be terrible for my kids but not for my wife. With passage of time they will slowly forget and get on with their lives. No I did not talk about suicide with my son.
Psychiatrist is not helpful. My friend is not responding, may she has problems. Suicide helpline not helpful.


----------



## GJMody

Every morning I wake up with stress because of IBS. Yesterday was really bad day. Today also not good. What can I do? No help. Yesterday Indian actor age 34 committed suicide because of depression.


----------



## annie7

no your kids will not get over it. never. or your friends.

no you have not exhausted all your options. you need to be patient and wait for your herbal meds to kick in. and there are a lot of constipation meds available now with even more in the pipeline. hopefully soon linzess, trulance etc will become available in india soon. maybe one of those will help you. there is always hope. never give up.

also you could try taking dulcolax periodically so you can have better bms.

also, not all your days are bad days. you have good days, too.

i honestly don't know what else i can say to you anymore about this....other than to urge you to get help. please. talk to a counselor.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. My kids will never get over it. My 3 friends will get over it. I really don't know why prucalopride stopped working from March. Herbal meds problem is that they are slow working. Don't know when Linzess, Trulance will be available here. Even if they are, they stop working after some time. I know there is hope but I am tired of being patient. I am not taking Dulcolax presently. Good days are few and far in between. Last Sunday very good BM, Monday too and We'd too. But Friday and today not good. Bad bowels really affect me and bring down my mood and confidence. I spoke to a counselor. She only knows about Bipolar Disorder and depression. Doesn't know about IBS. Bowel prob may be because of little spicy snacks. Don't know.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to take prucalopride yesterday evening. Is it possible that prucalopride and herbal meds may be working in combination? Just a guess. I am home. Having Inflammation feeling left side of abdomen. No pain though.


----------



## annie7

linzess and trulance do not stop working for everyone. i've read posts from people who have been using these meds for a quite a while and they are still working for them. please try to be more positive instead of being so negative about everything.

yes, it may be that prucalopride and your herbal meds are working together.

that's good that you are not having pain.


----------



## GJMody

I know with ENS, PN, Migraines pain, you won't have good days. But I hope doctors can find a cure or at least medicine that can manage them. BTW I don't see your post regarding no good days. Did you delete it? My UK friend has turned up. HD work issues so didn't came online.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken clonitril..anxiety med and prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

yes i deleted that post.

that's good that your UK friend turned up. i'm glad she's ok.

that's good that you took your anxiety med and prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7 in morning. Had bloating in abdomen. Took mebeverine. Bloating subsided. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm today.

mebeverine and buscopan are very constipating. maybe that's why you didn't have a bm and had no urge. you should only take these if you have severe pain. don't take them for bloating. you can take simethecone (gas-x) for bloating. that won't constipate you.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just bought med for gas. I should have taken turmeric two days but have been sleeping bcoz of weakness from IBS. I will start from today. Didn't go to hospital as my bro in law was going to come to office in evening. Don't want him to find out. Will go on Thursday as he is not there. Have you tried turmeric for IBS before? Or read here if anybody did? I have posted a thread reg. this in general discussion today. I assume your pain must be the same.


----------



## annie7

no i never tried tumeric. you posted a topic about tumeric a few days ago. Flossy replied to it. hopefully you'll get more replies with this new thread.


----------



## annie7

this article says that tumeric is considered safe to use for short term use only and that some side effects can occur with regular use such as abdominal pain, digestive problems, nausea and blood thinning. also, high doses may cause more GI symptoms.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320643


----------



## GJMody

I read it. I also read on other sites that small quantity can be used daily. On a higher it can cause side effects like abdominal pain, digestive probs, nausea,blood thinning. Dose of 1000mg or higher. Was talking to my neighbor today morning. Have been talking to her regarding my bowels probs since couple of days. She mentioned she has been having constipation since childhood. Now she is having turmeric in milk at night and her bowels are better plus she walks a lot daily. Turmeric may help ( more studies. are needed) IBS, digestion, constipation, Inflammation as it is anti-inflammatory. It is also antioxidant. It has been used in Indian food from ages. Flossy mentioned it didn't help her constipation. Does that mean it won't help me?


----------



## GJMody

higher dose


----------



## annie7

idk if tumeric will help you or not. Flossy is a "he" btw.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I assume you did not take turmeric. I replied to flossy's comment.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No urge at all, no BM,no pressure on rectum. Didn't drink turmeric milk yesterday, went to sleep. Today drank at 9 am.


----------



## GJMody

Afternoon no rectum pressure, no urge.


----------



## annie7

i hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Let's see. Tired of this problem. I don't know how you manage your illnesses. Did you start accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

yes, i started acupuncture. it takes a while to kick in.


----------



## GJMody

Does it have good effect or average effect.


----------



## annie7

when it works, it has a good effect. maybe i'm too far gone as far as the PN is concerned for it to help me--we'll see.

you should try it for your bowels. they say it can help with ibs.


----------



## GJMody

I tried it in past briefly, didn't see any result.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad that it didn't help.


----------



## GJMody

May be I didn't try any longer. What do you think about CBT... Cognitive behavioral therapy? I have read it helps with IBS.


----------



## annie7

yes, just a brief try of acupuncture is not long enough.

and yes, i have read that CBT can help with ibs. you should give it a try. it can also help with anxiety and depression.

you tried the IBS audio program, didn't you? i seem to recall you mentioned that quite a while ago.


----------



## GJMody

I have listened to the IBS program many times since 2010. I don't know if any Indian counseling center offers CBT. Will have to find out.


----------



## GJMody

Drank tumeric milk some time back.


----------



## annie7

is it helping you?


----------



## GJMody

Just started today. Have to wait. I called the counselor but she did not pick up the phone. So I left a message via SMS regarding CBT and IBS. Their counseling center is nearby where I live.


----------



## annie7

hope they call you back soon.


----------



## GJMody

She will call tomorrow. She always does. Ate rice and lentils for dinner. It's 8.55 pm here. Have taken prucalopride. Will take anxiety med after sometime. Mixed reports regarding accupuncture. Some sites say it works other sites say inconclusive.


----------



## annie7

all i can say about acupuncture is that it's helped me with my migraines and bladder problems (i have interstitial cystitis, which is very painful) and also with pn (in the past). hopefully my pn hasn't gotten so bad that it won't help at all.


----------



## GJMody

What about meds for interstitial cystitis? Are you taking any?:Had gone to sleep. Woke up with bloating. Took buscopan. Took bipolar disorder meds. Have to take herbal meds and anxiety med.


----------



## annie7

i hope buscopan doesn't make your C worse.

my urologist prescribed percocet for the pain of IC. it does take the edge off but only just.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. I am fed up.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm today. keep drinking lots of water and taking your syrup to keep your stool from drying out while it's in there. maybe take some dulcolax tonight so you can go.

maybe taking buscopan yesterday made your C worse.


----------



## GJMody

Taking syrup but instead of twice I am taking once. Will drink more water. Most reviews about turmeric are positive. Others say need more tests. I don't want to take Dulcolax. My mood is real low. How to carry on? Don't have support except you, British gal, Mike- American, and Jeremy from Australia.


----------



## annie7

really, you should be taking your syrup three times a day, every day, like your doc prescribed.

dulcolax will give you a good bm. why don't you want to take it.


----------



## GJMody

My new GI doc told to take it twice. Don't want to take Dulcolax because I am already taking herbal meds. I am suicidal. Sorry to disturb you.


----------



## annie7

your herbal meds obviously are not working yet. when you get backed up like this, you can take dulcolax until they start working.

and please try not to take so much buscopan and mebeverine. they are very constipating. take them for severe pain--not for bloating. you can take simethecone for bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I didn't take mebeverine or buscopan today yet. When will my herbal meds start working. As said before doc not giving time frame. I wake up every morning with stress because of IBS. What is your view regarding turmeric. Can you impart some mind techniques to combat IBS thoughts as I am suicidal. Called counselor, was not there. Will call again.


----------



## annie7

i sure hope your herbal meds start working soon. you've been taking them for almost two months now, right?

idk if tumeric will work or not. worth a try, i guess.

yes, please do call the counselor again. talk to her. tell her you're feeling suicidal. hopefully cbt can help relieve your suicidal thoughts, as well as help your ibs.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Have been taking herbs for almost 2 months now. My UK friend told me to wait for one more month. Will take turmeric in one hour. Called counselor, she was busy. Told to email her. Will do. So you have PN, ENS, IC, migraines, insomnia. Do you go for counseling? Or Therapy?


----------



## annie7

no i don't go for counseling or therapy.

hope your counselor emails you back soon.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, you are a strong woman. Perhaps your husband's support helps. Just emailed the counselor in details.


----------



## annie7

well, it's like they say; " you don't know how strong you are until strength is all your have."

good--hope your counselor emails you back right away.


----------



## GJMody

Should I do Yoga in the morning to beat anxiety? Earlier was doing in evening. Meditation in evening.


----------



## annie7

yes, you can do that--do whatever it takes to beat your anxiety. also--yoga might help your bms,

can you take your anxiety meds in the morning to help relieve your anxiety?


----------



## annie7

https://www.fatherly.com/health-science/yoga-poses-that-make-you-poop/

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/327086#half-spinal-twist


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am doing those poses mentioned in your first link.


----------



## annie7

good. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Passed wind with foul smell. Am resting and reading. Light dinner after half hour although not hungry.


----------



## annie7

that's good you passed some wind. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well, uneasy.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're not feeling well. why are you uneasy?


----------



## GJMody

Because of my bowel problem. Today morning urge came and went away. Really not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Gas with foul smell in morning. Took gas medicine.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you haven't had a bm today. i wish you had taken dulcolax last night to get things moving again.


----------



## GJMody

I am at work. Two more hours to go. Mild urge is there. Had snack for lunch. Have not been taking night herbal med as going to sleep. Today I will take it early. How are you? Accupuncture started?


----------



## annie7

i'm the same. yes i started acupuncture two weeks ago. might be helping but too early to tell for sure. takes a while to kick in.

why didn't you take your herbal meds before you went to sleep? they can help you.


----------



## GJMody

I know. Will take it early tonight. I have take 2 herbal meds at night. One after food and another at bedtime. One after food I am not taking since 2 days. The one at bedtime I am taking late.


----------



## GJMody

Rectum pressure there. Strong urge not there.


----------



## annie7

You really need to remember to take your​ meds. If you don't take them they won't help you.


----------



## GJMody

Ever since I started herbal meds, my bowels don't clear in morning. They get cleared in afternoon or evening. That also late.


----------



## GJMody

You are the only support I have here.


----------



## GJMody

My UK friend told at least one more month for herbal meds to take effect.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ever since I started herbal meds, my bowels don't clear in morning. They get cleared in afternoon or evening. That also late.


talk to your herbal doc about that. maybe he can adjust your meds so that you will have bms in the morning.

did you go to the hospital to pick up your test instructions?


----------



## GJMody

No. My attendant did not cooperate. Going Tuesday morning. Unnecessary delay. I called the hospital to give instructions on phone, they said I have to come there. I think with all the problems I am not going to live long. That's my feeling.


----------



## annie7

i really wish you could get a better attendant. the one you have right now is useless.


----------



## GJMody

I know. I am home. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge not strong.


----------



## annie7

hope it gets stronger.

really, if you don't go today, you should take some dulcolax tonight. you don't want to get so backed up that you develop an impaction. and please keep drinking your syrup so your stools don't get too dried up in there.


----------



## GJMody

I am really tense. I went to urinate, but could not pass urine.


----------



## annie7

please try to relax. meditate or do yoga or something. go for a walk. take your anxiety meds.


----------



## GJMody

I passed urine. Urge not strong. I did Yoga in the morning. Will take anxiety med. Eat papaya. Don't want to take dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

that's good you passed urine.

why don't you want to take dulcolax?? you need to take something to help you go. your herbs obviously aren't working. and neither is prucalopride. you don't want to develop an imapction or worse yet, an obstruction.


----------



## GJMody

Will see. I don't want to be dependent on Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

you won't get dependent on dulcolax. laxatives do not cause dependency. that's what both my gastro docs told me and one of my docs is one of the best gastro docs in the country. and besides that, you won't be taking it every day--just as needed.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/15654804/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8234421/

like i said, you do not want to develop an imapaction. i've had them an they are not fun.


----------



## GJMody

I will take syrup in some time. Dulcolax gives liquid stools which I don't want.


----------



## annie7

liquid stools are certainly better than no stools at all. try taking just one dulcolax instead of two. maybe then your stools will be firmer.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I had good firm one Sunday back. I don't know what went wrong although I didn't take night herbal for last 2 days.


----------



## annie7

maybe you should start taking your night herbal meds.


----------



## GJMody

Will take it. Haven taken anxiety med and syrup.


----------



## annie7

Take what? Your night meds? Dulcolax?


----------



## GJMody

Night meds n Dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

Should I take 1 or 2 Dulcolax or none as I have taken syrup and will be taking herbal meds.


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take 2 ducolax because it doesn't seem like your herbal meds are working all that well. if they were, you'd be having bms every day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But do you think they will work well as time goes on? They are working but slowly.


----------



## annie7

IDK...I hope so.


----------



## GJMody

Taken my depression meds, herbal med after food. One more herbal med and dulcolax to be taken. Will one dulcolax won't be enough?


----------



## annie7

well, like i said, if it were me, i'd take two. especially since it's been a long time since you had a bm. but do what you want of course....


----------



## GJMody

Annie, had BM fifteen mins back. It was elongated but semi solid. Is it because I forgot to take night herbal meds last 2 nights? Don't have pain or weakness. Last Sunday..not the Sunday gone this week but preceding Sunday I had firm, big BM. Then today why firm has changed? I am not satisfied with today's BM. Your views.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you finally had a BM. Why are you not satisfied with it? Is it because of form? Form does not matter. All that matters is that you have a BM.


----------



## GJMody

I know you disagree but form does matter to me because I feel good when form is firm. I have to take anorectal Manometry. Do you think my rectum muscles are ok as I don't have to strain while having a BM. As far inflammation you told the tests will reveal this. S-CRP and faecal calprotectin.


----------



## annie7

why do you feel good only if form is firm?? do you mean you feel good mentally when you have nice, textbook perfect bms?

i don't know if your rectal muscles are ok or not.

the anal manometry measures:

resting anal sphincter tone
• releasing anal sphincter tone
• squeezing anal sphincter tone
• muscle coordination
• expulsion of materials
• sensation of the rectum

among other things, it can also dx if you are having problems with your urge or not.


----------



## GJMody

Problems with urge like what?


----------



## annie7

not feeling an urge. in other words, dimished perception of rectal distension. that was me. after i had my anal manometry, i was dx'd with rectal hyposensitivity as well as pfd.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. You said I don't have PFD. Today no urge, no bm. Bloating there. I took mebeverine as I anticipate pain in morning. Not feeling well. I really want to end it all. Chatted with my daughter.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling good. Afternoon here..2.35pm. At work. Bloating most of the day. I am fed up.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm today. you did have one late yesterday, though, so maybe that's why.

please do not take mebeverine just because you "anticipate pain". take it and buscopan only when you actually HAVE pain. antispasmodics make C worse . you're not helping yourself at all if you take them (like you frequently do ) when you do not have severe pain. you're only making your C worse by doing that.

take simethecone for bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Fed up of IBS and life. Suicide is an option. But children are there. I am caught in a fix.


----------



## GJMody

I don't know from where you find the strength.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there. Busy I think.


----------



## annie7

i was busy taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. now i have to go blow dry my hair.

you are right--suicide is not an option. you have children. and besides that, you don't want to commit suicide because there are lots of new C drugs in the pipeline and one of them might help you--you never know. please try to think positive.



GJMody said:


> I don't know from where you find the strength.


you just do what you have to do---you have to play the hand you're dealt. that's what a friend of mine told me. he had liver cancer and died when he was only 40.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I guess we all have a cross to bear. Am going home now. It's 5.30pm. will message you later.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. and one is fortunate if it's only one cross to bear. so many people have multiple crosses to bear.


----------



## GJMody

Am home, had gone for a walk. When will the new drug come? Time is passing by. Besides Linzess and Trulance, any other medicine you know? You know that both of them not available in India.


----------



## annie7

right--linzess and trulance are not available right now in india but hopefully they will be soon. please try to think postive.

is zelnorm (zelmac, tegaserod) available in india yet?

as far as new drugs are concerned, check out this thread. you might want to follow it. i try to keep it updated and some other members here are also helping with that:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/225866-drugs-against-c-in-the-pipeline-with-updates/


----------



## annie7

actually, check out this thread. maybe linzess is available in india after all:

https://www.tradeindia.com/fp5333574/Linzess-Linaclotide-Capsules.html


----------



## GJMody

On the net it says Zelnorm is for women with IBS-C. Another article says used for people under 55 years of age. Another says it is for short term use.


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm mechanism same as prucalopride. Targets 5HT-4 receptor.


----------



## annie7

men can also take zelnorm. it's up to the doctor to prescribe. plenty of men here on the board have been prescribed zelnorm and said that it worked well for them.

back in the day, i took it long term (not short term) until they pulled it from the market in 2007. and then i bought it from foreign online pharmacies.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Zelnorm mechanism same as prucalopride. Targets 5HT-4 receptor.


still, if it's available in india now, it's worth a try. please try to think positive.


----------



## GJMody

Got up with anxiety at 7am. Urine problem, then passed. Drank tea, smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Ate oatmeal at 9.45 as eclipse today. Did Yoga at 7.40am. Passed gas with foul smell.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you did not have a bm yet.. did you take your anxiety meds? hopefully they will help.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..thanks will take it now. Twice urge came and went. Today is Father's Day so spoke to my kids. Also spoke to my wife but as usual she was aloof and non supportive. I told her about my health, she told follow doctor advice. Did Yoga in the morning even though not in the mood. Not feeling good. Have to go to my sis place for supper. Not in the mood.
How are you? Staying home?


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i have to blow dry my hair.

since you wake up every day with anxiety about your bms, maybe you should take your anxiety meds right away when you get up and that should help relieve your anxiety. hopefully your anxiety meds do not have C as a side effect.

my pain is much worse today. just have to roll with it.

that's good you spoke with your kids today. i hope you can manage to have a good fathers' day. take care.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor told C is a side effect of you take regularly. I take it at night. Sorry to hear about your pain. Take care? Are you not gonna reply to my posts? I don't feel well as slight rectum pressure.


----------



## annie7

oh that's a shame your anxiety meds are constipating. i wonder if your doc can switch you to anxiety meds that are not constipating.

when i said "take care", i just meant to please take good care of yourself, that's all.

i'm sorry that you don't feel well. i hope you have a bm soon. maybe take dulcolax tonight so you'll have one tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

did that cbt counselor ever get back to you?


----------



## GJMody

No Annie. She has not emailed me or called me. I will call her tomorrow. Slight urge there. I don't think the counselor knows about IBS.


----------



## annie7

yes, do call her tomorrow. don't just assume that she doesn't know about ibs--maybe she does. and cbt can also help with anxiety and suicidal thoughts, it really would be worthwhile for you to try cbt.

hope your urge gets stronger.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Urge faded. It may come.


----------



## annie7

hope your urge comes back.


----------



## GJMody

It didn't. I went to my sis place for dinner. So engrossed was in talk with my sis, the bowel prob went away as my mind was diverted. I have noticed the more the mind is idle and stressed, the greater the bowel prob. It's a pattern I have observed. I am home now, took prucalopride and depression meds. So I think CBT should help. Have to take herbal meds. I have to do Yoga and meditation at least 5 times a week. And CBT may be once a week.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I went to my sis place for dinner. So engrossed was in talk with my sis, the bowel prob went away as my mind was diverted. I have noticed the more the mind is idle and stressed, the greater the bowel prob. It's a pattern I have observed.


yes, you are right about this--so glad you figured this out.

and yes, cbt should help you a lot. hopefully you can get started on it soon..


----------



## GJMody

Not Feeling well.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you are not feeling well. i hope you feel better soon.

can you try to focus your mind on something else, like you did when you were at your sister's place?


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. Yesterday twice I had an urge and went away. Slight bloating. It seems neither prucalopride nor herbal meds are working. Or herbal meds working slowly. Tomorrow going to hospital to ask about tests preparation. Don't know what to do.


----------



## GJMody

Fed up of IBS. What to do?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have an urge or a bm today.

you're right--i doesn't seem like prucalopride or your herbs are working. the only think i can think of for you to do is take dulcolax until your herbs do start working. i know you said you don't want to take ducolax because it gives you loose stools and you prefer nice cylindrical stools but the way things are now, i don't think you have any alternative but to take it. unless your herb doc can come up with herbs you can take that work better that the ones you are taking now.


----------



## GJMody

My doctor just tells me to continue meds. I really don't understand why the effect is not there. My doc said 30% improvement. I don't mind not having BM daily but at least every two or three days BM must be there. My friend's wife has constipation. She has been taking herbal meds since 4 month but only little effect is there. My friend told me to continue meds. Nobody is giving timeline. If I take dulcolax the whole point of taking herbs is lost. I really don't understand why prucalopride stopped working. You have told me to stop for couple of days and then resume. I don't want to die but I am left with little option. Your pain better I hope as yesterday was worse.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> If I take dulcolax the whole point of taking herbs is lost.


no, that's not true. you can take dulcolax every other day. that way, if your herbs do start working, you'll know because on your non-dulcolax days, you'll have a bm. then you can stop taking dulcolax.

pain is worse. woke me up at 3 am and it was so bad i couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Every other day. Then what about the form of stools? If I do take it, I will have to take 2, right?
Sorry your pain has got worse. I am praying for you morning and evening. Why so much pain and suffering for good people? Life is just not fair. Doing Yoga in morning since 2 days.


----------



## annie7

form does not matter. look--you have a choice between not having a bm at all or having loose stools. loose stools are far better than being constipated.


----------



## GJMody

Ok madam! Lol....You are a stern lady..just kidding.


----------



## annie7

☺


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Just drank turmeric milk. Supposed to help inflammation and is antioxidant. Forgot to tell you. Resumed Yoga again since 2 days. It does help mentally and physical. Doing poses specially for constipation. Pranayama - breathing exercises also doing. Going tomorrow morning to hospital to get instructions for tests. Why don't you also join a Yoga class? Your pain may slightly reduce. It's upto you. Will take anxiety med.


----------



## GJMody

physically


----------



## annie7

i'm glad yoga is helping you--that's wonderful!

oh yes,thanks, i have tried yoga but it didn't help with my pain.

that's good you're going to the hospital tomorrow to get your test instructions.


----------



## GJMody

Psychology Today by Christopher Bergland has article on effects of Yoga on pain. 
Did you try Yoga long enough? How many months did you try? Stress, anxiety and depression major factors in IBS. Alternately IBS produces stress, anxiety and depression. I was doing Yoga regularly in evenings for many months. But then slacked off bcoz of IBS. Now I will do Yoga 6 days a week, Sunday off. Do you know people who have benefited from Yoga for IBS? Please tell.


----------



## annie7

oh i did yoga for about three years. but then my arthritis and my back problems got so bad that i had to stop.

i think i remember a few people on here who posted that yoga was helping their ibs. you can do a board search for "yoga" or you could post a topic about it.


----------



## GJMody

Wow....that's good. 3 years is ample time. Posted a thread here regarding Yoga and Meditation for IBS.


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope you get some replies soon.


----------



## GJMody

Why not plan a trip to India? You and your hubby. Change of scene. But I think money is a constraint for you. Can I take buscopan regularly, bcoz it is for IBS. But it's constipating?


----------



## GJMody

Just read Buscopan is constipating plus palpitations as side effect.


----------



## annie7

thanks but yes, you're right. money is a problem plus idk about foreign travel and covid-19.

and yes, you're right. buscopan (and mebeverine) is constipating. you should only take it if you have severe pain from cramping caused by abdominal spasms.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. I went to the hospital. Met another GI doc. He said for anorectal Manometry your bowels should be clear. Then can perform colonic transit study. Blood test, no preparation. Stool test....stool to be given. He told not to continue herbal meds as the powder is harming the gut. He has told me to take peglec powder... polyethylene glycol to take with water in evening today. I am slowly losing the fight against IBS. Had taken 2 Dulcolax yesterday late night, no effect yet. I asked doctor for another medicine, he said prucalopride only. Don't know what to do?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you went to the hospital to get your test instructions.

yes, for the anal manometry the lower part of your bowel needs to be clear. i was told to take one or two small fleet enemas at home before the test to clear my lower bowel. and then for the transit study i was told not to take any laxatives or anything else to help me go until the test was over.

did you tell your herbal med doc what he said about your herbal meds?

the peglec powder sounds like your syrup.

so sorry you didn't have a bm after taking dulcolax. maybe try taking three of them tonight and your syrup or the peglec powder. i used to have to take three dulcolax. two never worked for me.


----------



## GJMody

No. Haven't told my herbal doctor yet. Will tell him. I see no benefit of his meds even though two months are over. I have to take peglec powder in water. Same as syrup. Polyethylene glycol. But with electrolytes. Have to take at 7. I am switching back to my old herbal med which contains Senna among other ingredients. I used to take it for many months before I discontinued. I think it stopped working? This herb is specifically for constipation. But on the net it says cant take long term as it weakens gut and peristalsis. But then others are regularly taking Dr. Shulze intestinal formula. Going home in 15 mins.


----------



## GJMody

I will get the blood and stool tests outside where the clinic is nearby. Colonic transit study and anorectal Manometry at hospital.


----------



## annie7

what is the name of your old herbal medicine which contains senna? sounds like it is a good idea to start taking it again. senna is safe to take. all the laxatives that were not safe to safe were removed from the market years ago. i remember when that happened. and like i said before, both my gastro docs told me senna (and all stimulant laxatives) are safe to take long term. one of those docs is considered to be one of the top gastro docs in the country.

here is an article about senna. you can scroll down to the end of the article to get the summary.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2809429/


----------



## GJMody

Annie, the name of the herbal med is 
Kayam churna. Please see it on Google. Have I made the right decision to discontinue herbal meds? I think so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Read the article.


----------



## annie7

yes, i think you probably are making the right decision to stop taking the herbal meds since they do not seem to be working. or, if you want, you could take them longer just to see if they will work--idk. you could ask your herb doc is these meds are really harming your gut, like the other doctor said.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2 months already. I have not seen much difference. I messaged my doc...told him I am stopping the meds till my tests results come. Obviously herb doc will tell meds are not harming. Did you Google Kayam churna? Please do and give your opinion. I have to take peglec in half hour.


----------



## annie7

yes i googled Kayam churna. it sounds like it will work. and you said it worked for you before when you took it.. definitely worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Started drinking Peglec. One glass at 7pm. Another at 7.15pm. Third at 7.30pm. Fourth if required. Bought Kayam churna bottle. Will start from tomorrow. Blood test and stool test tomorrow morning. Colon transit study and anorectal Manometry next week.


----------



## annie7

hopefully all that peglec will get your bowels going again. and that's good you bought some kayam churna.

so glad to hear that you will finally be getting your tests done!


----------



## GJMody

I hope but when I took prior to my colonoscopy test, it didn't help much as stool still Wass stuck in my colon, hence Colonoscopy report was partial only. Any alternatives to prucalopride besides what you mentioned before?


----------



## GJMody

Could it be psychological block affecting prucalopride mechanism?


----------



## annie7

well, hopefully peglec and kayam churna. will get your bowels moving again.

no, no alternatives to prucalopride other than i mentioned earlier. the C meds we have here in the usa are linzess, amitiza, zelnorm, trulance, ibsrela and pinzensy. don't know which of these are available in india. maybe linzess, like i said before. i googled it.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Could it be psychological block affecting prucalopride mechanism?


no. i don't think that's at all possible.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Not good. No BM. Getting sometimes urges but I am at work so prolonging it. Peglec doesn't work for me. Did not take Kayam churna yesterday. Will take it today. Doctors are just no good these days. Doctor told to increase peglec today which I am not. I asked him about alternative to prucalopride. He said none. He told to take Lubiprostone even though I told him it gives me pain, and I have stopped it. I messaged him whether I can increase my present dose of 8 mg. He did not reply. I am thinking of increasing the night dose by 2mg. What do you think. There is no cardiovascular risk so says the Canadian website drugs.ca. Website says no problem with dosage upto 20 times the therapeutic dose. I had told you before about this. I am desperate.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry to hear this.

yes, do take kayam churna tonight and hopefully that will help you go. and keep taking your syrup to help keep your stool soft while it's in there.

really it's best to get your doc's approval before you increase your night dose by 2 mg. although yes, i do know what the canadian website says.

hope you can have a bm when you get home.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry, mistake. It's 10 times the therapeutic dose. Doctor told to take Max 4 mg. But doesn't cut it for me. But I am asking you. Give your frank opinion.


----------



## annie7

sorrry but i really cannot advise that you go against your doctor's orders. hopefully he will email you back and tell you that it's ok to take more.


----------



## GJMody

I understand. No point in me "forcing" you. He won't message me. All three GI docs I have seen so far have told not to take more than 4 mg. Well my first GI doc had prescribed 8 mg but told to reduce it while my current GI doc has told to take 2mg. I will email the Canadian website. I had emailed them few months back but they told to consult doc. While in another question which I asked regarding the data on prucalopride is authentic, they said it is authentic and after research and data from the FDA they put it on their website.
I got late in my reply because I went to give blood and stool samples. Results tomorrow and Friday. That leaves 2 tests... Colonic study transit and Anorectal Manometry which I will get done next week. Nothing has changed since last October when I started taking prucalopride. I am the same person, my intestines are same, and my mood is same..no depression. Only thing that has changed is the effect of prucalopride. Prior to taking prucalopride I was taking Kayam churna but it didn't help me much. So I have decided to increase my prucalopride by 4mg. Don't know if I can buy Linzess online. Do you know? Also diarrhea is one of the side effects of Linzess. It states on internet. Now I am gonna email Canadian website.


----------



## GJMody

Are you there? I must mention that Kayam churna is only taken for constipation and not for IBS.


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm here now. i was at the grocery store and pharmacy.

that's good you went today to give blood and stool samples. please let me know what the results are. and it's good that you'll be doing the other tests next week.

you said you decided to increase your prucalopride by 4mg. so how much will you be taking, total, for each dose?

i googled "linzess india" and it looks like it might be available in india. you can check. i don't know if you can buy it online or not.

not everyone gets D from linzess. it comes in three different dose strengths, so if the 290 mg gives one D, you can always take a lower dose. also, there's a "food effect" with linzess. the closer you take it to eating, the more D you get. so if you get D when taking it a half hour before breakfast, as prescribed, you can always take it one or even two hours before breakfast. some people take it at night, before going to bed.

i'm sorry to hear that Kayam churna didn't help you much when you took it.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride I have been taking 4mg morning and 4mg night. Total 8mg daily. So now I am increasing morning by 2mg..that means ...total 6mg morning. Night also increasing by 2mg...so night total 6mg. So in summary total 12mg daily instead of 8mg daily. So increase of 4mg from before. I hope that answers your question. I have emailed drugbank.ca. Have formulated my question so they will be forced to give proper answer instead of dodging. Will be taking Kayam churna at night..not sure. I have already taken 6mg prucalopride after dinner.


----------



## GJMody

How is your pain? Worse or little better? 🤔


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks, that answers my question. i really hope that this new dose helps you.

and that's good that you emailed drugbank.ca so that they can't dodge your question. hopefully they'll answer you very soon.

pain is the same. maybe a bit worse. yesterday it was better.


----------



## GJMody

Its 1.15am late night. Completely forgot to tell you that I had BM at 5.30 evening. 
Bad BM. Instead of stool smoothly coming out, it came out with wind. Splash, sticky incomplete. If this continues and the new prucalopride dose doesn't work I will be in deep trouble. Don't know if Kayam churna will do the job. On June 7..Sunday I had very good BM. On Monday too good BM. Then on Wed ok BM. On June 12, Friday bad BM. On June 15, Monday..bad BM. On June 19, Friday flat elongated BM. And then no BM till today. Is it because of the beans vegetable I ate forming gas and bad BM? Other than that my diet has been ok. I think peristalsis is not happy because meds are not working. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had a bad bm. i do hope the new prucalopride dose will help. or else the Kayam churna. or both.

the beans might be giving you gas but i don't think that the beans would be giving you a bad bm.


----------



## GJMody

Then what is the reason for the bad bowels?


----------



## GJMody

I am tempted to try Dr. Schulze Intestinal formula. But have resisted because of its ingredients...cascara sagrada, Senna, harbanero pepper. All are potent ingredients. On their site it says diarrhea may occur for some. One person on this site has posted it is not working at small doses. Flossy said he is having bm's but says not complete evacuation. Another factor is high cost. Costing RS.10,000 for 2 bottles. That is very high. Reviews of most people at Amazon is good.


----------



## GJMody

Amazon site says cannot return Dr. Schulze formula after buying.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Then what is the reason for the bad bowels?


i don't know. you've had bad bowels before even when not eating beans.

maybe you should try dr schultz formula. the only way you're going to know if it works for you or not is to try it for yourself.


----------



## annie7

did you have a bm today?


----------



## GJMody

No BM today.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't take Kayam churna yesterday. Will take tonight. Your pain better?


----------



## annie7

yes, do take Kayam churna tonight along with prucalopride. hopefully taking both together will help.

pain is the same. at least it's not worse, so i'm grateful for that. i think acupuncture is starting to work a little. some days are better than others.


----------



## GJMody

Got home one hour back. Drank turmeric milk 15 mins back. Bloating and pain not there. Do you think because of turmeric milk? Hope Kayam churna and prucalopride works. Regarding Dr. Schulze Intestinal formula # 1, I am apprehensive because of the reasons mentioned in my earlier post. Rs.10,000 is a lot of money. In US currency it's $ 145. I am going to get blood report. Will message you if I get it.


----------



## annie7

idk if the tumeric milk is helping or not. did you have bloating and pain earlier today and if so, did the tumeric milk relieve it?

if you don't want to try dr schultz IF#1, you could always take dulcolax. no harsh ingredients in that and it is a lot cheaper especially if you buy the generic.

thanks for letting me know about your blood test results.


----------



## GJMody

S-CRP blood test..Serum Creative Protein..test result within normal range.
Faecal calprotectin...stool test..result.. negative.
Two tests remaining which are important...
Colonic transit study and Anorectal Manometry. Will do next week. Preferably in evening so that my bro in law won't know.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you passed those tests. No inflammation. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GJMody

Welcome.


----------



## GJMody

Tonight I will take 3 tablets of prucalopride after dinner. At bedtime more than 2 teaspoons of kayam churna. My Canadian friend told that 12mg of prucalopride is too much. He has bladder prob and yesterday he was in pain and had to go to bathroom frequently. This in addition to migraines and insomnia.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad that your Canadian friend had problems with 12 mg prucalopride. Are you still planning to take that much.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Ate dinner and took 6mg of prucalopride. Kayam churna after some time.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope they work well for you.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Urge coming but passing wind.


----------



## annie7

So sorry you're not feeling well. Hope things get better for you soon and that you get a good urge and will be able to have a good BM.


----------



## flossy

GJ -

You don't talk about eating meat here, so I'm assuming you don't eat much. Yes? No? Regardless, if I were you I would try to include more meat in your diet... at least 50% meat with every meal. Eggs are good for that too, both should loosen things up inside of you.

I would also buy one bottle of I.F. # 1 and try it out, see how it goes. Talking about it month after month after month obviously yields no results. If you ever do buy some it should really kick in after approximately 3 to 5 days of use, depending on how much you take and how bad your IBS-C is.

Good luck!


----------



## GJMody

Flossy. I used to eat chicken but stopped it as I can't digest. Dr. Schulze Intestinal formula #1...has hot stuff...Senna, cascara Sagrada, harbenoro peppers. The website says some people may get diarrhea. It's very costly here in India. Costs Rs. 10,000 for 2 bottles, each of 90 pills on Amazon. No refund policy. If you are taking it, how come you have diarrhea, you stated in recent post.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today also. Had taken Kayam churna yesterday night. What to do? IBS spoiling mood.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry that you haven't had a bm. maybe try three dulcolax tonight so you can get things moving. and keep drinking your syrup to help keep your stools from drying out while they are in there.


----------



## GJMody

4 pm. At work. Not feeling good. Does drinking lots of water help?


----------



## annie7

it can. when you're backed up, drinking lots of water helps keep your stools moist. plus it's just good for your body to drink 8 glasses of water a day. your body needs water. but i don't think that water alone is going to get your stools moving again. you really need to take something, like ducolax.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will have to take 3 Dulcolax although I don't want to. Will eat papaya.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Flossy. I used to eat chicken but stopped it as I can't digest. Dr. Schulze Intestinal formula #1...has hot stuff...Senna, cascara Sagrada, harbenoro peppers. The website says some people may get diarrhea. It's very costly here in India. Costs Rs. 10,000 for 2 bottles, each of 90 pills on Amazon. No refund policy. If you are taking it, how come you have diarrhea, you stated in recent post.


There is other types of meat you can eat besides chicken.

I.F. # 1 worked well for me for five years plus. I already explained why I think I had a little D recently in one of my latest posts (eating less, same amount of pills).

Good luck GJ, we are all rootin' for ya!


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. I will have to take 3 Dulcolax although I don't want to.


good. you really need to get things moving again.


----------



## GJMody

Flossy so you have discontinued I.F. #1?


----------



## GJMody

Annie the longer my IBS prob continues, the more the chances of me getting depression.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Flossy so you have discontinued I.F. #1?


No. I take it every day.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully you'll get your constipaion under control soon.

CBT helps with negative thinking as well as depression. did you get in touch with that cbt woman? you really should. i think it will help you.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. She called me but because of lockdown (well lockdown lifted) she said only online counseling. I need face to face counseling. I don't know why she has given lockdown excuse. I was just my last year's food diary. I was having bm's even without pruease. Depression works both ways in IBS. People who have depression suffer from IBS, not all though. And people who have IBS get stress, anxiety and depression, not all. I am home.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Yes. She called me but because of lockdown (well lockdown lifted) she said only online counseling. I need face to face counseling. I don't know why she has given lockdown excuse.


find another cbt counselor, then. although i really don't know why you feel that online counseling won't work. it's got to be better than nothing. really, i think you should at least give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

just seeing


----------



## GJMody

Ok Annie, I will speak to her tomorrow. Do you think negative thinking and stress affects IBS? I mean the mindset. Hope your pain is not worse.


----------



## annie7

i've read that stress can affect ibs. negative thinking definitely affects your mood and makes depression worse..

pain is worse because i had my second shingrex shot yesterday (to prevent shingles) and one of the side effects of shingrex is pain--muscular pain, headache etc. it should be better in a few days, they say.


----------



## GJMody

You are right about stress and negative thinking. I have messaged that counselor and specifically told her the counselor should be good and should be able to address IBS. Did you have to take shingles shot? Is it mandatory for all Americans? Hope pain will subside soon.


----------



## annie7

no the shingrex shots (it's a vaccine actually) are not mandatory. but it's a good idea to do it because shingles is a horrilbe, very very painful disease. my aunt had it, unfortunately. she really suffered.


----------



## GJMody

Yes, you certainly don't want shingles in addition to your existing health probs. Sorry about your aunt. Just had papaya. Will have dinner in some time. Going to have anxiety med now.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Not good. No BM today. Urge coming now, just passing wind. Am home. It's almost 6pm. Online counseling in one hour. Hope it goes well. Looking at long term counseling. How are you? Pain same, worse, better. Do you think counseling will work?


----------



## GJMody

Counseling not with that lady counselor. She is booked till July 3. She has only 6 years experience. While the counselor I am gonna see has 20 years experience.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

So sorry you haven't had a BM yet. Did you take three dulcolax last night like you said you were going to do?

That is good that your cbt counselor has had so much experience. Good luck. Let me know how the counseling goes. and yes, i do think the counselling will help.


----------



## GJMody

No. Took 2 dulcoflex. Will take 3 tonight. Took psyllium husks today morning. Forgetting to take syrup at night. Will do so. Will let you know how counseling session goes.


----------



## annie7

yes, do take three ducolax tonight. i always needed three in order to go.

and please try to remember to take your syrup, especially since it's been so long since you had a bm. you need the syrup to help keep your stool soft.

when was the last time you had a bm??


----------



## GJMody

Wednesday...splashy, incomplete, real bad.
Spoke with the counselor, took my complete history. He will back soon with his fees and number of sessions.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update.

so it sounds like your cbt counselor didn't really give you any advice yet?


----------



## GJMody

I think that was because of the herbs.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I think that was because of the herbs.


i don't understand what you mean by this. what was because of the herbs? i thought you said that you stopped taking them


----------



## GJMody

Yes I did but two days back reaction. I am passing lot of wind.


----------



## annie7

so it sounds like your cbt counselor didn't really give you any advice yet?

i do hope you have a good bm soon.


----------



## GJMody

He studied my details and called me. First off he said that my bipolar disorder meds are in part causing constipation. But I told him that I have been taking meds since 4 years. He said the side effects increase as years go by. What's your view?

Coming to counselling, he said intitially 6 sessions each of 1 hour is required. Cost is Rs. 2,500 per session which is slightly on the higher side. He said I must have the will to get out of this rut and secondly I have to put effort. He said his job will be to get me out of the stress and anxiety cycle. He will give me notes during sessions which I have to write down and follow. He said my mind will be stress free, anxiety free and in control. He can start tomorrow evening. Now Annie what's your advice? Should I look for another counselor or start with this one?


----------



## GJMody

Oh...I forgot once my stress, anxiety, and negative thoughts are gone, will my IBS symptoms reduce?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He studied my details and called me. First off he said that my bipolar disorder meds are in part causing constipation. But I told him that I have been taking meds since 4 years. He said the side effects increase as years go by. What's your view?


well i'm not a doctor but i've always read that longer you're on a med, sometimes the side effects will go away as your body gets more used to the medication. and that's been my experience with some meds.

that counselor sounds ok. he's right about cbt--you do have to put in an effort, like he said. you can stay with that counselor unless you want to find a cheaper one. although you know what they say--you get what you pay for.

if it is stress that is making your constipation worse, then, yes, reducing stress should help.


----------



## GJMody

So in essence, I can go with this counselor. Right?


----------



## annie7

Sure, if you like him


----------



## GJMody

Annie, it's 2am. Had gone to sleep. Woke up and took Kayam churna. Have not taken Dulcolax. Feeling extremely tense about my bowels. Don't know what to do.


----------



## GJMody

Please help.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said earlier today, i think you should have taken 3 ducolax before going to bed so you can have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

why didn't you take dulcolax? you've already said that Kayam churna doesn't work for you.


----------



## GJMody

Take it tomorrow as I have to go to my sis place in morning. Will psychotherapy help my IBS? I am really worried. Mainly CBT is known to help IBS symptoms. I have asked my counselor. Not replied yet.


----------



## annie7

i really don't know if it will help your ibs or not.

i still think you should have taken dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know? Should I post a thread?


----------



## GJMody

I posted the thread here. No BM today also. What to do?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you still didn't have a bm.

i really think you should keep taking your syrup three times a day (have you been doing that?) and take three dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

No. Taking syrup once only. Forgetting to take in evening. Will take 3 Dulcolax tonight. Yesterday woke up with depression at 1am. That's no good. I really hope my therapist can help me. He messaged session today 7 to 8. Will give new lifestyle to lead. He will address stress and anxiety. What do you think?


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here. i was taking a shower.

when you're this backed up, it's really important to keep taking your syrup three times a day in order to keep you stool moist so it doesn't dry out in there.

yes, hopefully your therapist can help you.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will take syrup three times. Hopefully? Not sure?


----------



## annie7

i am hoping he can help you.


----------



## GJMody

I have to ask 3 questions...1. will he use CBT. He told yesterday he will. 2. After 6 sessions will anxiety and stress be gone permanently. 3. Can I use these practices after sessions are over. 
How is your pain...same, better, worse.


----------



## annie7

those are good quesions to ask. good luck. hope your sessions go well.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will let you know.


----------



## annie7

thanks.. yes, i'm pretty sure that cbt is something that you practice for the rest of your life.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. Counselor is good. Session was beneficial. Started at 7.17pm. Ended at 8.20pm. Today info given brain and it's functions. Emphasized on eating right at correct timings. Exercise...deep breathing in morning and Yoga. Water..8 to 10 lukewarm water throughout the day. At bedtime one glass of hot water. Upon waking up 2 glasses hot water. Sleep preferably 10pm to 6.30am. He agreed for maintenance sessions but I have to pay. Anxiety and stress will be tackled. Will be using CBT.


----------



## GJMody

Next session on Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update.

that's wonderful that the councelor is good and that the session was beneficial. hopefully the things he suggested will be helpful for you.

so it sounds like he didn't give you any info yet about cbt itself--that will happen on wednesday?


----------



## GJMody

I think so.


----------



## GJMody

He said he only uses CBT.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.30am. Took 3 Dulcolax and Kayam churna. No depression.


----------



## annie7

Good. I'm glad you took three dulcolax.hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Will psychotherapy work? I am worried. Next session I told you is on Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said earlier, hopefully it will work. please don't worry needlessly about things. please try to think positive.


----------



## GJMody

Want to urinate but can't as rectal pressure. Will wait.


----------



## annie7

i hope you can urinate soon.


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.40 in morning. Woke up at 5 as severe bladder pressure. Couldn't urinate. Went to prepare tea. Urge came. Had BM. Almost full, little firm. This was because of 3 Dulcolax pills. Thanks for the advice. You told I can regularly take dulcolax. Wouldn't this become a habit and dependence? Then my bowels won't function unless I take them. Please clarify. You said your doctor told you. Will begin drinking warm water from today.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

that's great that you finally had a good bm.

yes, you can take dulcolax regularly. that's what my gastro docs said. i alreay explained this to you earlier and posted links. i have bad migraine now and i'm going to bed so i don't have time to look them all up again for you but you can go through this thread and read them . i'll try and repost them tomorrow maybe. but it's all in this thread.

(plus your bowels aren't functioning by themselves anyway. )


----------



## GJMody

Please post the threads. Bowels not functioning by themselves?


----------



## GJMody

Had another BM at 1pm. Form was ok. I don't know whether it was from Dulcolax or drinking warm water since morning. May be combination of both? But from today onwards I have started drinking warm, but not to warm water. Also went for morning walk. May be effect of counseling yesterday on bowels.


----------



## GJMody

but not too


----------



## annie7

here is my post where i discussed dependency re ducolax and posted the links:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-93


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Having abdominal pain...was severe, now less. Is it because of Dulcolax? As I took 3 pills.


----------



## GJMody

So I can take 2 or 3 Dulcolax every three days or just when needed? Counselor told to take lukewarm water whole day. Just read lukewarm water induces bowel movement as it effects the colon. Please see on Google and give your views.


----------



## annie7

i don't think the abdominal pain you're having now is from ducolax because dulcolax is already out of your system by now. and you've had pain before. one thing about dulcolax is to be sure and not take it within an hour of taking antacids or dairy products like milk or you'll get cramping.



GJMody said:


> So I can take 2 or 3 Dulcolax every three days or just when needed?


yes, either way. i took it every day because i couldn't go without it. my gastro docs told me to take whatever i needed to go. i took it daily because i didn't want to get too backed up and develop an impaction.

drinking warm--or evev hot--water never helped me but that's me. worth a try i guess.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. I didn't have this severe pain before. May be because I took Dulcolax and Kayam churna. The be second time I went to the bathroom I felt as if my intestines are twisted. One thing about my counselor is that the CBT he will use will be for anxiety and stress and not IBS. Since I have stress and anxiety and that impacts IBS, so I will benefit. Hope your migraines are less.


----------



## annie7

maybe you shouldn't take Dulcolax and Kayam churna together.

migraine is a little better, thanks, but only just.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. That's what I thought. Next time Dulcolax and Kayam churna not to be taken together. I was thinking last year my IBS was under control, so there is no reason it can't be under control now. I will come to know about the effects of drinking luke warm water. Stopping cold drinks...juices from today. Lemonade in warm water only. My pain stopped. Just drank turmeric milk. My next counseling session on Wednesday. Let's see how it goes. Thanks for your prompt replies. Appreciate it. Hope migraine still subsides. I have to shop groceries later on. There may be lock down for 15 days again in my city. What a shame. Trump more keen on shoring up the economy but at the cost of rising deaths. I am home.


----------



## annie7

right. if you must take Kayam churna, don't take it within an hour of taking dulcolax.

that's good that your pain stopped.

yes, i've heard that covid19 is on the rise again both in india as well as the usa. hope that neither of us has to go through lockdown again.


----------



## GJMody

Diaphragmatic breathing known to reduce pain and IBS symptoms. Involves deep breathing from the stomach..inhale deeply, hold, exhale fully. Normally people breathe shallow from the chest. Cindy Huey in her high school year diagonized with IBS and severe abdominal pain. Depressed she searched for a way out. Started diaphragmatic breathing while in hospital and found relief. Doctor had offered morphine for her pain. I just did this breathing. And will do so every morning. Google her and diaphragmatic breathing.


----------



## annie7

yes i've already read about diaphragmatic breathing quite a few years ago.. didn't help me but it's worth a try.


----------



## annie7

are you going to be taking your tests this week, like you said earlier?


----------



## GJMody

No. Not this week. I had BM last night at 8.40pm. Very slight blood. Today morning 7.50 full BM. Slight blood again. Should I be concerned? Because yesterday morning and afternoon didn't have blood in stools. Should I take medicine from the pharmacist? Drank lukewarm water and did deep breathing. Please advice.


----------



## GJMody

I had urgent basis urge at 2.40pm. But the BM was splashy and had blood. I guess because of IBS. I have been doing deep breathing and drinking warm water. Any comments?


----------



## GJMody

urgent bowels urge


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a bm. did you take dulcolax or were you able to have this on your own?

i'm sorry about the blood, though. you really do need to see a doctor if you have blood. i am not a doctor but if it's bright red blood, it could be from hemorrhoids. but you still need to see a doctor about it--preferably your gastro doc but you can also see a regular doc, too. .


----------



## GJMody

I don't think I have hemmorhoids. Never had. I did not take dulcolax or Kayam churna yesterday. How is your migraines? If blood continues I will see a regular doctor near my place.


----------



## GJMody

Why splashy BM this after noon?


----------



## GJMody

U seem busy


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Why splashy BM this after noon?


i don't know.



GJMody said:


> U seem busy


i was taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. now i have to blow dry my hair.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am home. Drank turmeric milk now. Deep breathing doing whole day. Will do half hour later.


----------



## annie7

good--glad it seems to be helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Lockdown in my city from July 3 for 15 days because of spike in Corona virus cases. Most probably I will be working. The worst in India is yet to come. I have cut down on my smoking as anxiety is less. How is your accupuncture going? Little relief I guess.


----------



## GJMody

I truly believe and research shows that stress and anxiety along with diet plays a big role in IBS.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you're on lockdown again but at least it's only for 15 days. i have a feeling that they might put us on lockdown, too, since we also are having a spike in coronavirus cases.

that's good that you have cut down on your smoking. hopefully you can quit smoking altogether. i did a long time ago. it's not easy but i'm so glad i did it.

i am getting some relief from acupuncture. it builds on itself so it takes a while to fully kick in.


----------



## GJMody

Good to hear that you are getting part relief from accupuncture. That's positive. This Corona virus is not going to go away anytime soon. Vaccine is at least one year away. But just saw that the Chinese are developing vaccine to be given to patients. Didn't see the entire report.
Lockdown , well it may well extend beyond 15 days if anything in the past is to go by. Trump is having rallies..no mask, no social distancing. I have not seen a worst Prez than him.Egocentric maniac.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--the corona virus is not going to go away anytime soon.

we're not really supposed to get into political discussions here because they could offend others, so i won't.....


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No probs. If you hit the lottery then you can visit India.😀


----------



## annie7

oh that sure would be nice to win the lottery. but of course, in order to win you have to buy tickets and i don't....


----------



## GJMody

When I was in Philly I used to buy lottery tickets sometimes. Never won though.


----------



## annie7

no, the odds of winning the lottery are pretty bad.


----------



## GJMody

True. Did I tell you I also post/chat on website...www.suicideforum.com. It's for people who have mental troubles. Suicidal thoughts, depression, anxiety, OCD, PTSD, etc. That's where I chat with the UK gal. His boyfriend was told by the doctor that he will get paralysis in 10 years, shocking!


----------



## annie7

yes, i think you mentioned the suicide forum earlier. i'm glad you found that to post on.

how very sad about her boyfriend. do they know what's causing his paralysis?


----------



## GJMody

She didn't tell in details. She is going to meet him in July. But she told it is genetic. His boyfriend works in another city. His name is Daniel and her name is Charlotte. They may come to India next year to visit me and my kids.


----------



## annie7

what a shame. i feel so sorry for both of them. that's nice that they might be coming to visit you next year.

i'm leaving for acupuncture now. talk to you later.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Bye.


----------



## GJMody

Hope accupuncture session went well. How much time does it take? Done by a Chinese guy?


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep for one hour at 9.15. Just woke up with slight panic. Took meds. Have not taken Dulcolax or Kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Hope accupuncture session went well. How much time does it take? Done by a Chinese guy?


no, she's not chinese. she is very good at what she does and comes highly recommended. one session takes about an hour.

i'm sorry you woke up with panic. that's good you took your meds. hope the panic goes away soon.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7 in morning with fear. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge there, went away. Did deep breathing and walking. Don't feel too good. Therapy in evening.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your urge went away and that you don't feel well.

why did you wake up with fear? you should mention that to your cbt councellor this evening. hopefully he can help with that. good luck with your therapy.


----------



## GJMody

I don't know why I woke up with fear. I will mention it to my counselor. Thanks for wishing me luck. Do you have accupuncture session today?


----------



## annie7

No I had acupuncture yesterday. Can only afford it once a week.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am drinking warm water and doing deep breathing. Will leave from office in an hour.


----------



## annie7

hope the warm water and deep breathing helps.


----------



## GJMody

Having slight bloating. Why? Will take buscopan and turmeric tea.


----------



## annie7

you shouldn't take buscopan for bloating. buscopan is very constipating and should be taken only if you have pain from intestinal spasms. it's an antispasmodic.

take something like gas x (simethecone) for bloating.

constipation can cause bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Bloating reduced. Starting therapy in 15 mins. Will let you know how it goes. Shall I take Kayam churna today?


----------



## annie7

good luck with your therapy. thanks for keeping me posted.

you said before that Kayam churna doesn't help you. if it were me, i'd be taking dulcolax. that works.


----------



## GJMody

Today therapist explained benefits of deep breathing. Also talked about infinite brain power. First he will make me mentally better which will result in physical benefits. Session lasted one hour fifteen minutes. Next session next Monday. Will take Kayam churna, not Dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update. sounds like it was a good session.

good luck with Kayam churna. hope it works for you, although earlier you said it didn't.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 6.30am. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge was there, then went away. Did deep breathing. Again urge came and went away. Went for walk. Again urge, went away. Drank lemonade. Read notes of yesterday's session. One thing I wanted to tell you that he is not going to address IBS in therapy. Will address anxiety, stress, fear, tension.


----------



## GJMody

Don't get irritated but read on internet that Dulcolax 1. Can be habit forming. 2. Body becomes dependent. 3. Damages bowel. 4. Probs with amounts of water and salt in body. 5. Causes malnutrition.


----------



## GJMody

From your link...It is controversial whether laxatives may lead to morphologic changes of autonomous nervous system of the colon.


----------



## GJMody

I have contacted Panacea Biotech LTD. for Linzess. I think I had contacted them before. Have emailed them. Phone number not available.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm today and that you kept losing your urge.



GJMody said:


> Don't get irritated but read on internet that Dulcolax 1. Can be habit forming. 2. Body becomes dependent. 3. Damages bowel. 4. Probs with amounts of water and salt in body. 5. Causes malnutrition.


re laxatives. i have posted links to scientific articles saying that laxatives are safe to take and so have Comptalk and Flossy. but as i've said many many times before that the last thing i want is for you to take something that you don't feel is safe. if you don't want to take dulcolax, then don't take it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I do understand your point. I don't have a choice other than to take dulcolax. Prucalopride is not working. Hope I get Linzess. I asked my doc and he said yes. Am at work. Will leave in 45 mins.


----------



## GJMody

Won't trouble with anymore info on Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

good luck with linzess if you get it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Am home. Inquiring for Linzess.


----------



## GJMody

Found one supplier...out of state. She supplies for commercial use only so I gave her number to my pharmacist.
Couple of questions regarding Linzess...
Side effect diarrhea for that you told I have to have 1 hour before meals. Is it effective? bcoz some here have posted it didn't work for them. Does it work long term or stops working like prucalopride after some months?


----------



## GJMody

Found one supplier...out of state. She supplies for commercial use only so I gave her number to my pharmacist.
Couple of questions regarding Linzess...
Side effect diarrhea for that you told I have to have 1 hour before meals. Is it effective? bcoz some here have posted it didn't work for them. Does it work long term or stops working like prucalopride after some months?


----------



## annie7

not everyone gets D from linzess although it can be a side effect. linzess coms in three dose strengths--290 mcg, 145 mcg and 72mcg. since you're so worried about D, start with the lowest dose---72 mcg. you can always double it if 72 mcg doesn't work.

also, yes, there's a "food effect" with linzess. the closer you take it to eating, the more D you get. so if you get D when taking it a half hour before breakfast, as prescribed, you can always take it one or even two hours before breakfast. some people take it at night, before going to bed.



GJMody said:


> Is it effective? bcoz some here have posted it didn't work for them. Does it work long term or stops working like prucalopride after some months?


 and lots of people have posted here (and elsewhere) that it does work for them. please try to think positive. you can read reviews til you're blue in the face but the only way you're going to know if something works for you or not is to try if for yourself.

it's supposed to work long term. if for some reason it does stop working, you can try doing the "food effect" thing and take it closer to eating.


----------



## annie7

i still think you should try stopping prucalopride for a while, like a week or so (since it isn't working anyway) and then start taking it again. that might jump start it into working for you. really, it's worth a try. that's what i did with zelnorm, which is a similar drug.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will stop from tomorrow. But how can stopping it then jump start into working again? Did zelnorm work that way?


----------



## annie7

yes, it did. i took zelnorm for quite a while and then it stopped working. so i stopped taking it for a few days and then it started working again. other people found this out, too. there are some threads on the board about this. i used to do this periodically to keep it working. so did others.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good news. So I will stop taking prucalopride from tomorrow. Like you said it's not working right now. Just out of curiosity if zelnorm was working then why go for ostomy? I know you have PFD.


----------



## annie7

because zelnorm was removed from the market in 2007. last year they finally brought it back.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take 3 Dulcolax tonight. Also Kayam churna after 1 hour gap.


----------



## annie7

good. that way you should have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Why have the medical fraternity not found a permanent effective cure for IBS. IBS is a functional disorder. One of the causes is disruption of the brain-gut axis. I think this is the main reason ahead of food intolerances, stress, anxiety.


----------



## GJMody

What is the reason behind jump start of prucalopride after stopping it briefly.


----------



## annie7

to get it working again if it stops working.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take Kayam churna too?


----------



## annie7

Up to you but you keep saying that it doesn't help you.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. Took 3 Dulcolax late last night..12.45. Woke up at 7. Anxiety was there. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge not there. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 7.30.and 8.40. No urge. I am worried. Don't know whether I will get urge later on. Don't know what to do.


----------



## GJMody

Did deep breathing twice...total 20 mins.


----------



## GJMody

Stopped prucalopride from today.


----------



## GJMody

Stopped prucalopride from today.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Urge coming but bladder full.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry that you took 3 dulcolax and haven't a bm yet.

for me, it always took ducolax about 10 to 12 hours to work. i used to take it around 5:30 pm so it would work early in the morning when i got up. hopefully it will still work.

have you been drinking your syrup three times a day for the last few days? it's important to keep your stool moist when you get backed up like this.

hopefully you will be able to go soon since you said that the urge is coming,

if you don't go, what i always tell people to do when this happens is to call your doctor and ask his advice.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Urge was there in office. Bladder pressure but could not urinate. I have to take syrup twice a day as per doctor's advice.But I am taking once only. Keep on forgetting to take in evening.

Will take it. I went to urinate but could not. If strong urge doesn't come shall I take Kayam churna and dulcolax with a gap of one hour? No use telling the doctor.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant had told me to take dulcolax in evening at 7 but I did not. My friend told me he may have contacted Corona virus. He did all other tests, they came negative. It's a lengthy procedure here to get tested. He has fever, but no dry cough. I told him to get tested.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> If strong urge doesn't come shall I take Kayam churna and dulcolax with a gap of one hour?


yes, you could try this.

you really need to remember to take your syrup at least twice a day. it's important, you need to keep your stools soft when you're backed up like this. when your stools get all dried up, they are more difficult to evacuate.

i do hope your friend does not have covid-19.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, please bear with me and note my points which I will state as per my observations.
First off had a good BM at 6pm. Half hour ago just after I posted to you. Full BM, no straining, color, form ok.

Is this because of Dulcolax or warm water or deep breathing or combination of all.

Second thing my mind is so used to having BM in the morning (which sometimes I don't) that I keep on drinking tea and smoking cigarettes hoping I will get the urge and when that doesn't happen I get nervous and jittery which was the case today morning.

I did drink turmeric milk before I had BM.

I was jittery so I messaged my counselor. He told changing the old mindset takes time. He will reduce my anxiety, stress, fears and tension. Meanwhile told me to read his notes which he gave Wednesday.

I have not called the pharmacist reg. Linzess or should I wait a week before restarting prucalopride?

I have stopped drinking kefir. Will drink. 
Am drinking warm water and doing deep breathing.

How is your migraines?


----------



## GJMody

No blood in bm.


----------



## GJMody

Will go for a walk in half hour as today morning I didn't.


----------



## annie7

so happy to hear that you finally had a good bm and no blood.

i really think you had the bm because of ducolax.

that's good that you consulted your counselor about your jitteriness.

yes, you should wait a week before starting prucalopride up again.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Your migraines....better or same? I am gonna go for walk. See you in some time. I will post later.


----------



## annie7

migraines are the same. have a good walk.


----------



## GJMody

Did you do ibsaudio100 hypnotherapy sessions? By UK's top hypnotherapist Michael Mahoney. It's good. I have done it many times. It has helped me.


----------



## annie7

no i didn't . i didn't have ibs. i had colonic inertia, pfd and some other problems.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think I have colonic inertia, PFD? I know previously you said no to PFD. What about colonic inertia?


----------



## annie7

a colonic transit test will show if you have colonic inertia or not. you need to do your tests.


----------



## GJMody

I will do the tests later.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8am. Little bit fear. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing from 8.15 to 8.25. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge.


----------



## GJMody

Did not take Kayam churna or Dulcolax yesterday night.


----------



## GJMody

IBS is a functional disorder. How much do you think is physical and how much psychological?


----------



## GJMody

IBS really sometimes depressed me.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you didn't have a bm. i think that if you'd taken dulcolax, you would have had one.



GJMody said:


> IBS is a functional disorder. How much do you think is physical and how much psychological?


i don't know.


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax I will take every 3 days..3 tablets. In my case it is more psychological than physical. Just got home. Drank turmeric milk. Will go for a walk later. Need to do yoga. Noted down points to ask my counselor on Monday. If Dulcolax was helping you why go for ostomy? After deep breathing I am more conscious of the way I breathe.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> If Dulcolax was helping you why go for ostomy?


 i got my ostomy because as i got older, my colonic transit time became even slower and i also developed pfd. on top of that, i developed adhesions from an emergency abdominal surgery (a hemicolectomy) and the adhesions made my C even worse.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Got it now. Thanks. My friend I told you about yesterday most probably has Corona virus. His condition is still the same but not deteriorating. My UK lady friend having anxiety probs at night. Unable to sleep. Told her to take sleeping pills. Once in a while is ok. Your migraines same?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your friend has the corona virus. i do hope that he will recover. and i'm sorry your uk friend has anxiety problems and insomnia. yes, hopefully she will get some anti anxiety and sleeping pills from her doctor. if you don't mind, i really prefer not to talk about my health problems since this is your thread. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Won't talk about your health probs although I do pray for you daily. There were couple of people on this board, active and regular like you. One was Eric, another was cookies4marilyn. They left I don't know when. And I also had gone since my IBS symptoms were in remission. Only lately I have been here bcoz of IBS probs. Eric was from Seattle, Oregon State. Cookies4marilyn was I think from Chicago. I did message few months back and she replied.


----------



## annie7

thank you for your prayers. i am praying for you as well.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry Seattle is in Washington state. Thanks for your prayers.Going for walk shortly.


----------



## annie7

have a good walk.


----------



## GJMody

Taking Dulcolax every three days sounds ok to me. Last time I took on Sunday. Then took on Thursday. What do you think. By that time colon would be full of stools.


----------



## annie7

why don't you want to take dulcolax every day? or every other day?

also, you complain about having trouble urinating when you get too backed up.


----------



## GJMody

Don't want stools to be Semisolid. Ya I do have trouble urinating but that lasts for few minutes only.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know you like those nice, cylindrical stools.



GJMody said:


> Ya I do have trouble urinating but that lasts for few minutes only.


 you do seem to complain about this a lot, though--like all day long..


----------



## GJMody

Sorry lately I have been complaining about urinating. Now I won't. Urinating prob arises when I have rectum pressure.


----------



## GJMody

Why IBS returns when it has been in remission? Any idea.


----------



## annie7

oh it's ok if you complain about it--i don't care. but it just doesn't seem to me like it's a good idea--or a healthy thing to do-- to let your stools get so backed up that you have problems urinating. not good for your body.



GJMody said:


> Why IBS returns when it has been in remission? Any idea.


. don't know--sorry.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8am. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge there, went away. Did deep breathing at 8.30. Again tea and cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing at 9.15. Should I take dulcolax or Kayam churna tonight?


----------



## GJMody

Two tests - Colonic transit study and Anorectal Manometry are remaining. I will get them done in few days. At present I am short of money and want to wait to see effects of Dulcolax. At 11am I ate light breakfast. Will take syrup and medicines.


----------



## GJMody

No cure for slow transit constipation. Medicines to improve bowel motility, enemas, interferential electrical stimulation therapy.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your urge went away.

yes, you should take dulcolax tonight if you want to have a bm.

and yes, i do hope you can get your tests done soon. doesn't insurance cover the cost of your tests?


----------



## GJMody

No. Insurance does not cover tests. My attendant's wife may have Corona. Doctor told to do tests. She will do them today. My friend's fever reduced today. It's 3.45pm here. Had gone to sleep half hour. Woke up with slight fever.


----------



## GJMody

*slight fear.


----------



## GJMody

Did prucalopride worked Everytime you stopped and restarted? For others too?


----------



## annie7

i do hope that your attendant's wife does not have covid-19.



GJMody said:


> Did prucalopride worked Everytime you stopped and restarted?


prucalopride has not been available in the usa til last year so i never got to take it.


----------



## GJMody

But others have said that stopping and restarting prucalopride has worked, right? Going to have turmeric milk now. Had gone to my sister's place for lunch.


----------



## annie7

yes, they have. for a number of people, prucalopride has not stopped working at all.


----------



## GJMody

I have stopped taking prucalopride since Friday. I hope when I restart, it works.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope it does, too. it's one of those "your mileage may vary" sort of things.


----------



## GJMody

Mileage may vary? Meaning?


----------



## annie7

works for some, doesn't work for others.

but even so, it's worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Shall I take dulcolax and Kayam churna with a two hour gap? Or only Dulcolax?


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd just take dulcolax. you said before that Kayam churna didn't work for you.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take dulcolax. Last time it took more than 12 hours to take effect. Does Dulcolax work every time?


----------



## annie7

it worked for me every time. always. it took about 10-12 hours for it to work for me.

but then, i took it every day and didn't let my stools back up like you do. the more you let your stools back up, the harder a laxative has to work to get them moving again.

it's very important that you keep taking your syrup twice a day, every day, so your stools don't get too dried up when they are in your colon for such a long time.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going for walk. See you in some time.


----------



## annie7

Have a good walk


----------



## GJMody

What time should I take dulcolax? I am thinking at 10pm.


----------



## annie7

it depends on how long it take to work for you and what time you want to have a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Last time I had taken late at 12.30 night. Had BM next day at 6 in evening. I read it can take anywhere from 12 to 72 hours to take effect. I will take it at 10pm. Don't you think my bowels get habituated to laxative?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Don't you think my bowels get habituated to laxative?


mine didn't.


----------



## GJMody

You just told you took Dulcolax daily. Not that I mind taking every 3 days. My brother in law has told me to get isolated just in case I have contacted Corona thru my attendant.


----------



## annie7

yes, i agree with your brother-in-law. you should self isolate and also get tested. keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. So I should not worry about taking Dulcolax regularly?


----------



## annie7

i didn't worry about taking dulcolax regularly. but that's me.

like i've said before, the last thing i want is for you to do something that you don't feel is safe to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I understand.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 11pm. Took 3 dulcolax. Antidepressants meds after some time.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up with little anxiety at 7 am. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge.


----------



## GJMody

It's 11.20. Been drinking lemonade and smoking cigarettes. No urge. Will eat breakfast.


----------



## GJMody

Drank tea and smoked cigarette at 12.35. Deep breathing at 12.55 pm. Went for walk. Strong urge. Complete, full, cylindrical, good form bowels cleared at 1.45. It seems deep breathing, warm water, walking and laxatives are helping. Thanks for your advice. Am happy.


----------



## GJMody

Laxative may be partly working as previously when I took laxative, the color, form were markedly different. Stools were dark and semi solid.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell I have been having special probiotic yogurt and apples, pears, kiwis fruit. Will prepare kefir today.


----------



## GJMody

Seems like even after stopping prucalopride from Friday, bowels are working.


----------



## GJMody

Psychotherapy may be also helping.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm. maybe you should take dulcolax a little earlier in the day if you want to have a bm in the morning.



GJMody said:


> Seems like even after stopping prucalopride from Friday, bowels are working.


you bowels are working because you took dulcolax. prucalopride had stopped working.


----------



## GJMody

As you said I can Dulcolax take daily or every three days. I am not taking daily because my food intake is not high. So when the stool accumulates on 3 days, they get cleared. Don't you think deep breathing and warm water are helping? Did I tell you yesterday that I am in quarantine for a week.


----------



## annie7

keeping you in my prayers that you don't get covid-19.

i honestly don't think that the deep breathing and warm water are helping because if they were, you would be having a good bm every day and wouldn't have to take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

I think all five working in combination. Laxative, deep breathing, warm water, turmeric milk and walking. Because of deep breathing mind calm, little less anxious and stress. I will continue this. Like I said I don't mind not having BM daily. It can happen every three days provided full evacuation.


----------



## GJMody

Eating medium quantity lunch, light breakfast and light dinner. Fruits in evening. Walk in evening.


----------



## GJMody

U there? Going for a walk in sometime.


----------



## annie7

have a good walk.


----------



## GJMody

Were you busy? Walking done. Therapy in one hour. Fruits helpful as fiber in them? Shall I start prucalopride next Friday?


----------



## annie7

good luck with your cbt therapy.

fruits can be helpful if you need fiber to go. because i had colonic inertia, too much fiber would just back me up all the more. but that's me. some people find fiber helpful.

yes, you can start prucalopride friday or you could even wait a longer time if you want. whatever you want to do.

i have a lot of errands to do this morning so i'm leaving the house now. will talk to you when i get home.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Google pay having probs. So at present unable to pay my therapist. So therapy delayed.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad that your therapy has been delayed. when will you be able to have it?


----------



## GJMody

Hopefully tomorrow morning. Banks delay in processing payments.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.30 here Had rice, veggies, yogurt, lentils for dinner. Apple drink too. So I think I will continue taking dulcolax every third day right? I have to drink syrup soon. Already taken anxiety med.Had kiwi fruit earlier.


----------



## annie7

i do hope you can have your therapy tomorrow. i know you were looking forward to it.

like i said before, i really do think you should take dulcolax every day or every other day. you're not doing your body any favors by letting yourself get so constipated that you are having problems with bladder pressure and with urinating.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will see.


----------



## GJMody

Therapy done today morning. Went ok. Concentration on brain. Woke up at 8. Mild depression for 5 mins. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came and went away. Did deep breathing for ten mins. Drank tea, smoked cigarettes. No urge. Then therapy at 10am. Told to do one exercise. Told to do deep breathing for 30 mins with 2 mins break every 5 mins. Had breakfast at 11.45am. Will take depression meds in half hour with warm water.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your therapy meeting went ok.


----------



## GJMody

Whenever I sleep during the day I get urge. I just now had urge and pain. Have taken mebeverine. How are you doing?


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to ask you, should I take dulcolax tonight?


----------



## GJMody

I took them on Sunday.


----------



## annie7

yes, i think it would be a good idea if you took three dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

But I take every three days. I am hesitant to take tonight.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said before, i really do think you should take dulcolax every day or every other day. you're not doing your body any favors by letting yourself get so constipated that you are having problems with bladder pressure and with urinating.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone for walk. Will drink turmeric milk in 15 mins. Later anxiety med and syrup.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Feeling ok just lonely without my kids. Lockdown has messed things up. In America it is getting worse. Texas, Florida and Arizona cases rising. Just yesterday here 25,000 new cases. In India worst is yet to come.


----------



## annie7

yes, lockdown is hard on everyone. maybe you could call you could call your kids and talk to them on the phone.

how is your attendant's wife doing? has he gotten the virus, too?


----------



## GJMody

Attendant's wife test reports tomorrow evening. Attendant doesn't have virus. I do video chat once a week every week. But it's not the same as meeting in person. I spoke to my UK female friend. Her boyfriend Daniel is not doing so good ever since the doctor gave paralysis diagonizis in 10 years. He may split up.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your attendant doesn't have the virus yet. hope he doesn't get it. and hope his wife's test report is negative. and i hope you don't get it either.

yes i know that video chat isn't the same as being there in person but at least it's better than nothing.

so sorry about your uk friend's boyfriend.


----------



## GJMody

It's 7.35pm here. I also hope attendant's wife tests come negative. I also hope I don't get Corona virus. Looks like your state of Michigan new cases are less. New York state has also stabilized. Here everybody is wearing masks including our Prime Minister. Corona virus is here to stay at least till next year.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Corona virus is here to stay at least till next year.


yes, i'm afraid it is. maybe it'll never go away but i hope not. hopefully they'll come up with a vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Took 3 dulcolax late night at 2. Had gone to sleep. Need to take it at 10. Woke up at 7.30. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge except passed urine. Did deep breathing for ten mins. Drank turmeric milk. No urge.f


----------



## GJMody

Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 9.20. No urge.


----------



## GJMody

Went for walk at 10.30. Had little breakfast.


----------



## GJMody

Had little tea n cigarette. It's 12.35.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I just read on Australian website for dulcolax side effects. These are...
Rash, itching, hives
Swelling of face, lips, mouth, tongue or other parts of body
Shortness of breath, wheezy or trouble breathing.
It says these serious side effects and should be attended to.
My attendant notice swelling of lips couple of days ago.
What should I do?


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to my doctor regarding Dulcolax. He said can be taken regularly. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes, strong urge not there.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you don't have an urge yet but you said you took dulcolax at 2 am. it does take a while to work--it took 10 to 12 hours for me. maybe you should have taken it earlier.

that's good that you talked to your doctor about dulcolax and that he said it can be taken regularly..


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 4pm evening after taking tea, smoking cigarettes. Since morning I have smoked 20 cigarettes. That's horrible. My stool today was different form than on Monday. Stools were flattish but not watery. Brown color, ample. I read yesterday that form does not matter.
Need to take dulcolax at 9pm. 
What about swollen lip next day after taking Dulcolax. 
I asked my doc about Colonic transit study test. He said it will take two to three days. He has yet to get a capsule.


----------



## annie7

that's good you finally had a bm. dulcolax can take a long time to work.

yes, you're right--like i've been saying all along, form does not matter.

i agree with llyria about the swollen lip. you didn't even notice that you had it until yout attendant mentioned it to you. i don't think you're allergic to dulcolax. you've taken it before with no side effects at all.

i do hope that you take your remaining tests. hopefully your doc will be able to get the sitz marker (colonic transit study) capsule sooon.


----------



## GJMody

I spoke to the doctor again. He said capsule will come Friday. Depending on the transit time test can take two to three days. He said there is no urgency to take the test. 
Regarding change in stool he said it is ok.
Regarding swollen lip he said to wait. It may be due to something else.
My lip is not swollen today. Even if it is, is that a cause for concern?
Should I continue taking dulcolax?
Prayed for you today morning. Will do in evening too.


----------



## GJMody

*change in stool form


----------



## annie7

really, if your lip is not swollen, then don't worry about it.

if i were you, i would continue taking dulcolax. your doctor said it was ok to take regularly.

thank you for your prayers. i am keeping you in mine.


----------



## GJMody

Annie my questions to you are:
1. What if my lip sometimes get swollen ? Is that a big deal? Should I then also take dulcolax?
2. Why stool form changes when I eat mostly same food? Is it because of IBS?


----------



## annie7

sorry i don't know why stool form changes.

your lip isn't swollen. if for some reason , it really does get swollen ask your doc about it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It must be morning there. It's 6.22pm here. My cook has high blood pressure and sometimes doesn't come. She didn't come today. I went outside to get food. How is your day going? When is the next accupuncture session?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your cook has high blood pressure. i have it, too. i take medication for it.

i went to acupuncture yesterday and i'm going again next tuesday. i think it's hellping a little.


----------



## GJMody

That's good that you are taking med for blood pressure. Glad to hear accupuncture is helping, even a little bit. Life is full of problems. Really shakes my faith in God.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Glad to hear accupuncture is helping, even a little bit.


yes, even a little bit is better than nothing at all.

and yes, you're right--life is full of problems.. everybody has them. we just have to hang in there and try to manage the problems as best we can.


----------



## GJMody

Am going to do my breathing exercises in half hour. Walking already done in morning. Turmeric milk drank in morning. Need to do Yoga in mornings.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Am going to do my breathing exercises in half hour. Walking already done in morning. Turmeric milk drank in morning. Need to do Yoga in mornings.


that's good. i will be going to the grocery store in a little while.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Bring home some goodies. LoL😀


----------



## annie7

😁😀


----------



## GJMody

Hope you are back. Do you think timing is important when it comes to taking dulcolax. I read it has to be taken 30 mins to 60 mins before bedtime. I know you took very early.


----------



## annie7

i took dulcolax when i did (about 5:30 pm) because i wanted to have a bm in the early morning--before i left for work--and it took about 12 hours to work for me. if i had taken it 30 to 60 minutes before bedtime, it wouldn't have worked until after i got to work.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8am with mild depression. This is the second day depression has come. Don't know why. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge there but not strong. I soiled my inner garment a little. This happens sometimes. Did deep breathing for 10 mins. Again drank tea twice and smoked cigarettes. Urge came and went. Drank lemonade. My attendant's wife tests came negative.


----------



## GJMody

Am not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

At 11.30, small, flat,sticky bowel. Can't understand what is happening. Should I order Linzess or start prucalopride again? Ever since prucalopride stopped working I am having problems.


----------



## GJMody

My mood is down. What should I do?


----------



## GJMody

Took prucalopride again. It's been one six days since I stopped.


----------



## GJMody

Hope prucalopride works. Can't live like this.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have a good bm today. did you take three dulcolax last night?

that's great that your attendant's wife tested negative for covid-19.


----------



## GJMody

No. Dulcolax every alternate day or every third day. I have restarted prucalopride today. Will it work? Or should I inquire for Linzess? Am not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

well, hopefully prucalopride will start working for you again. like i said earlier, stopping it for a while and then starting it up again is not a guarantee that it will start wokring again but it's worth a try.

sure, you can give linzess a try.

sorry you're not feeling well. can you talk to your cbt therapist about all this?


----------



## GJMody

Today stressful day. My hot water geyser stopped working. Then from afternoon till now, power was shut down. It just came back on. I messaged my therapist in the morning. He said to have trust in prucalopride working again. On Monday I had very good full BM, yesterday flattish - not so good, and today worse. Why this is happening?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you're having a stressful day. thaat's good that your power finally came back on. i live out in the country and our power goes out a lot for some reason. plus we're on a well so when the power goes out, the well doesn't work and we lose our water, too. not fun.

you had a good bm monday because you took dulcolax the night before. you didn't have a good bm today because you didn't take dulcolax last night. i think you should take it tonight.


----------



## GJMody

If I take dulcolax tonight I want know whether prucalopride is working or dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

good idea. hope prucalopride works for you again.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I sincerely hope prucalopride works again. I read reviews of Linzess, not encouraging. Here some have said it is working while others have said not working.


----------



## annie7

it's like i keep saying. you can reviews til you're blue in the face but the only way you are going to know if something works for you or not is to try it yourself--with an open and positive mind. stop reading reviews and just try it. and try to think positive.


----------



## GJMody

You are right.


----------



## annie7

and who knows--linzess might turn out to work even better for you than prucalopride did. you don't know til you try it.


----------



## GJMody

I may try it.


----------



## annie7

Good. I hope you do.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30am. No depression. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge little bit.


----------



## annie7

i hope prucalopride works for you and that you have a good bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Don't think I will have BM today. Have taken prucalopride in the morning and will take it at night. Sometimes it works after two days.


----------



## GJMody

Have prepared kefir today. Will drink at 9pm.


----------



## GJMody

How many days should I wait to see prucalopride effect?


----------



## GJMody

In the past it used to work daily or two days, even three days.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> In the past it used to work daily or two days, even three days.


i'm not sure what you mean by this.

i don't know about prucalopride but in the past whenever i took a drug holiday from zelnorm, it would always start working right away when i took it again.


----------



## GJMody

I meant suppose I took prucalopride today, then I would have a BM next day. But sometimes I would have BM on second or third day.


----------



## annie7

i thought that with prucalopride you were having bms everyday?


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes incomplete BM next day. Sometimes no BM next day...but following day. I keep my food diary..that's how I know.


----------



## annie7

if you didn't have a full, complete bm everyday, then it sounds like prucalopride wasn't working very well for you, even back then.


----------



## GJMody

It was still better than other meds. Amitizia gave me pain.


----------



## GJMody

How are you doing? I am chatting with you and UK lady. I enquired today if the trains are running to my kids city. They are not. Option is to take a driver and go by car which I don't like. I am feeling numb. Will go for a walk in some time.


----------



## annie7

What do you mean when you say you are feeling numb?


----------



## GJMody

Meaning nothingness inside. No joy or sadness. Just existing.


----------



## GJMody

I think this will be my last year. Can't see myself living longer. Just too many hassles.


----------



## GJMody

You there. Busy.


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here.


----------



## GJMody

Are you angry at me because of my negative post?


----------



## annie7

no i'm not angry. i just don't know what to say anymore when you start talking like that.


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. I just wrote what I felt like. Anyways have prepared kefir. Will drink at 9pm. It's 7.40pm here. Sunday is my fourth therapy session. I asked him today when is he gonna address stress and anxiety? He said in Sunday's session. This is level 1 consisting of 6 sessions. He said there are more levels after this. He will tell later.


----------



## GJMody

These 6 sessions are costing me Rs. 15,000. It's not cheap.


----------



## GJMody

Are you also taking therapy or counseling?(


----------



## annie7

hope your cbt session sunday goes well. and i do hope he can help your stress and anxiety. you should also tell him about your suicidal thoughts. i would think he could help with that, also.

so do you get 6 sessions for a total of Rs 15,000. or is that the price per session---Rs15,000 for one session.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Are you also taking therapy or counseling?(


no. i don't feel i need it.


----------



## GJMody

6 sessions total Rs. 15,000. Higher than some are charging. That's good that you don't need it or else you will have to Shell out money. I think in USA, some therapists are expensive, some are not.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> 6 sessions total Rs. 15,000. Higher than some are charging.


well that doesn't sound too bad to me, really, if you get six sessions for that. Rs15,000 is about $200.00 usd.

here in the usa, insurance pays for therapy sessions as long as it's with a therapist approved by the insurer. the patient only has to pay a small copay ($25.00 usually.)


----------



## GJMody

That's because you have converted Indian rupees to $. It's not very, very expensive but it's expensive. Insurance paying is good.


----------



## GJMody

How many days should I wait to see if prucalopride is working?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> 6 sessions total Rs. 15,000. .


my acupuncture sessions are more expensive than that.

like i said earlier, in the past whenever i took a drug holiday from zelnorm, it would always start working right away when i took it again. so i really think that it would work this way with prucalopride, too, since it's a lot like zelnorm.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge not there. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge. I am not feeling well. Should I take dulcolax tonight?


----------



## annie7

so sorry prucalopride isn't working.

yes, you should take dulcolax tonight. and please keep drinking your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I am getting urge, coming and going. I am not feeling well. Therapy session in two and a half hours. Trying for Linzess, so far no luck. I have contacted pharma company. I am sitting here alone. Just came from walk. Therapist will discuss control of mind, anxiety, stress. I don't know how you are managing your illnesses.


----------



## annie7

so sorry that your urge keeps coming and going.

i hope you'll be able to get linzess.

hope your therapy session goes well and that he can help you.


----------



## GJMody

I have contacted big pharma company for Linzess. Can addressing stress, anxiety help IBS?


----------



## annie7

if stress and anxiety are the cause of your ibs, then, yes, addressing these issues should help you.


----------



## GJMody

As I have mentioned before anxiety and stress do not cause but they make it worse. On the other side IBS does cause stress, anxiety and depression. I get anxious when I have bad BM. You are dealing with painful illnesses. Can you give your input to me so I can better handle IBS. My be therapy starting in ten mins.


----------



## annie7

hopefully your therapist can help you deal with your stress, anxiety and depression and the anxiety you get when you have a bad bm. please talk to him about all this.


----------



## annie7

as far as me dealing with all the pain i have, i just get through the day as best as i can.....not much else i can do. like i said, we have to play the hand we're dealt --hopefully with as much grace as possible.


----------



## annie7

how did your cbt session go?


----------



## GJMody

Annie I admire your courage and attitude. It is obvious you are mentally strong. Therapy session went well. At the outset of each session I mention my problems. As you can assume, bowel problem is at top of list. He told I have to do the instructions as he has given. On waking up do deep breathing may be ten to fifteen mins. Then breathe out slowly, completely. Move stomach inside and outside stopping breathe. This to be done five times. Then five glasses of warm water. Then another exercise stretching for five times. Then sit on toilet for fifteen minutes whether BM happens or not. This to be done daily.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your session went well.

i hope that the instructions that he gave you help you.


----------



## GJMody

He also addressed the all important organ in our body..BRAIN. Brain is the leader of the body and not the heart. Brain controls all functions of our body. Two commands are there..1) Automatic Thinking Mode. In this brain commands the body to do the action. Example everyday on waking up automatically my brain goes into anxiety mode concerning my bowels. ATM is called reactive mode. All emotions are expressed or experienced. 2) Deliberate Thinking Mode. In this mode we do the thinking. We decide the action and tell the brain what to do. Use DTM for all important activities in life like job, marriage, money, relationships, health.


----------



## GJMody

In ATM brain is the master and we are slaves. We are helpless and have no control. In DTM we are master and brain is our slave. We can utilize infinite potential of the brain.


----------



## annie7

that all sounds very interesting. thank you for explaining it to me.

hopefully you will be able to keep your brain in DTM and that way your brain won't go into anxiety mode.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Shall I take dulcolax? Or follow the above exercise given by my therapist. I really don't want to be dependent on laxative. One other point, warm water contracts our intestines and helps in constipation.


----------



## annie7

you can try following your therapist's suggestions. and if you don't have a bm tomorrow, than take dulcolax tomorrow night so you don't get too backed up. .

i know you don't want to be dependant on laxatives, but sometimes they are the only things that work. anyway--hopefully his suggestions will help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

I messaged my therapist on taking a laxative. He said to take it. The exercises which he told me to do, will take time. Daily I have to do the exercises. So I will take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

that was a good idea to contact your therapist. yes, i would think that the exercises he told you to do will take time--they're not an instant fix.

that's good that you will be taking dulcolax tonight. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Took 3 Dulcolax yesterday at 11pm. Wanted to take at 10 but went to sleep. Woke up with anxiety. Had urge at 11.30 but went away. Was pacing my room with severe anxiety and was jittery. Finally got urge at 12.45. Full, good BM. No blood. Thanks for your support. Hope you are doing ok. It's 2.30pm here Sunday. Will have lunch in some time.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you took dulcolax and finally had a good bm.

when you wake up jittery and anxious, please try to remember what your cbt therapist said and use your DTM mind and not your ATM mind.


----------



## GJMody

So I will take 3 Dulcolax every third day as I have noticed that's how it is effective. My attendant told me take it at 7 in evening so that I have BM next day at 9 or 10. What do you think? Annie you are so right. I telephoned my therapist today morning as I was EXTREMELY anxious and he told to practice DTM. After a harrowing 2 hours I managed to calm down a little. Had to call my attendant as he has not been coming due to covid precaution. One thing I want to ask you and I have mentioned this before. Sometimes, especially after I have BM, I get like how do I describe...like how when we beat a drum...that type of sensation I get... not pain though. Why is that? Of course it's not inflammation as both my blood and stool tests have ruled out inflammation.
One more thing my attendant looked at me, said no swollen lip.


----------



## annie7

yes, you need to take dulcolax earlier like your attendant said. if you have a tendancy to fall asleep before you take it, then set an alarm so you will wake up in time to take it.



GJMody said:


> One thing I want to ask you and I have mentioned this before. Sometimes, especially after I have BM, I get like how do I describe...like how when we beat a drum...that type of sensation I get... not pain though. Why is that? Of course it's not inflammation as both my blood and stool tests have ruled out inflammation.


no, i don't remember you mentioning this specifically before. and, sorry, but i really do not understand what you mean here?? at least it isn't pain, so that's good.


----------



## GJMody

What I meant is you know on 4th of July or Memorial Day, there is a parade. In the parades, guys beat the drums. Once the blow is struck on the drum, the leather of the drum vibrates and thunders. So this kind of sensation I get in my abdomen, understand? 
I just had a Semisolid BM. Should I be worried? I really don't want second BM.


----------



## annie7

no i still don't understand what you mean. are you saying that your abdomen vibrates???

it's fine to have a second bm. why do you not want one??


----------



## GJMody

No. Abdomen doesn't vibrates. But it's like mild beating/hammering. If you don't get it, don't worry. Because when prucalopride was working I never had a second BM. Is it ok to eat pizza? I have not been eating one because it has cheese and is made of white flour, both of which are constipating.


----------



## annie7

have you eaten pizza before? did it constipate you then? it never bothered me, but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes it did, sometimes it didn't.


----------



## annie7

then it's up to you, whether you eat it or not.


----------



## annie7

although really--it's my feeling that if pizza only constipates you sometimes, then it's not really constipating you. you have constipation anyway, no matter what you eat. but do what you want, of course.


----------



## GJMody

I will see regarding pizza although I love it, also love pasta. It's ironic that I have IBS with all my love for food! Drank kefir at 6.20pm. Went for walk and was chatting at the suicide forum site. BTW it's a pro-life site. Have made few good friends there. My daughter called me in afternoon. I could see that she was missing me. My son was busy watching TV. Syrup, anxiety med, turmeric milk is pending. How is your Sunday going? Hope your hubby is fine.


----------



## annie7

husband is fine, thanks.


----------



## flossy

I eat pizza quite often, it's my fav food. I usually have two or three Cokes per week (with pizza) and it definitely helps me go. It's the caffeine in it, me thinks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Now 7 states in US reporting rising number of Covid cases. So much for reopening. Trump wants schools to be reopened. He has threatened he will cut off aids to schools that won't comply.


----------



## annie7

covid-19 certainly is spiking here, in michigan. i'm afraid they are going to lock us down again.


----------



## GJMody

Flossy I will have pizza but first I will ask my therapist. I have stopped drinking coke, Pepsi, Sprite, 7 up, etc since many months as it produced mucus in my stools, hampered my digestion. So I just have juice.


----------



## GJMody

Annie I saw CNN. In that Michigan was not mentioned. Florida, Arizona, Texas were mentioned. And now five more states added.


----------



## annie7

well it is spiking in michgan, just the same. that's what the local news has been saying all week. the number of cases and deaths are going up.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! Seems like lockdown is imminent then. Bloddy Chinese have messed up the world. They are saying it's the American military that visited China started it.🤔


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Flossy I will have pizza but first I will ask my therapist. I have stopped drinking coke, Pepsi, Sprite, 7 up, etc since many months as it produced mucus in my stools, hampered my digestion. So I just have juice.


How about a strong cup of coffee in the morning? I don't drink it anymore, but it sure helped me. A lot of people swear by it for their BM's.


----------



## annie7

Coffee helped me a lot


----------



## GJMody

I can't tolerate hot coffee. It's too strong for me. Although I like cold coffee or cafe latte. I only drink hot tea in the morning with ginger added. Sometimes I drink green tea or honey lemon tea in the evening. I find them refreshing. Chamomile tea is also ok. Used to drink it but haven't had since a year.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.30am. At 7am lying in bed had feeling of fear. Drank warm water with my thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Started Yoga at 8am. Urge came and went away. Drank tea at 8.40am. No urge. Will buy Dulcolax packs today. Hope you are ok Annie. One Australian woman at suicide forum site tried to kill herself. She survived. Was admitted to hospital. Discharged now. Has to see psychologist. Since past few days she was mentioning that she wanted to commit suicide.


----------



## GJMody

She called the crisis line in the midst of her attempt. If she really wanted to die then why call the crisis line? Psychologist told her she is seeking attention.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you did not have bm today but i know you only want to have a bm every three days. that is your plan.

please try to use your DTM mind when you have feelings of fear, like your therapist said.

are you following all your therapist's instructions like drinking lots of warm water in the morning, the deep breathing exercises and sitting on the toilet for 15 minutes weather you need to go or not?

i'm sorry about the woman in australia. i hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## GJMody

I will use DTM. I try to drink two to three glasses of warm water but simply cannot. I am drinking one glass only. And during the day I should be drinking but I end up drinking four. Will try to increase intake. Not sitting on toilet. Will do so. From tomorrow I go to work. My quarantine period over. My attendant will join next Monday.
How are feeling?


----------



## GJMody

*are you


----------



## annie7

you really should try to follow your therapist's instructions to the letter and do everything he said to do. he is trying to help you--after all, that's what you are paying him for. his instructions might help you have a bm but they won't help if you don't follow them.

that's good your quarantine is over.


----------



## GJMody

Ok madam😀


----------



## annie7

😁


----------



## GJMody

Went for a walk. Then drank kefir. Have to go to sis place for dinner tomorrow. My right hip is hurting little. It's always been brittle. Will have to go to hospital to get it checked. Do probiotics really help?


----------



## annie7

probiotics never helped me at all but that's me. other people have said they can be helpful.

sorry about your hip. my right hip has been hurting a lot, for many years. it's arthritis.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! Arthritis is painful? Didn't know that. You do have lot of health issues. I spoke to the suicidal Australian lady. She said therapy will help her. She told she needs a good therapist. But can't get one as she lives in rural area. I told her to go to a city.


----------



## annie7

yes, arthritis is very painful. i have it everywhere.

i do hope the australian lady can find a good therapist, one that can help her.


----------



## annie7

you gave the australian lady good advice. i live out in the country but all my doctors are in the city.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Problems, problems....life is full of em.


----------



## annie7

Yup.


----------



## GJMody

Starting work tomorrow. Not much work. Will speak to my brother in law about this. My sister is a doctor - Pathologist. Works in a big hospital.


----------



## annie7

that's nice that your sister has such a good job.

what will speaking with your brother-in-law do? does he work at the same place you do?


----------



## GJMody

He runs a big real estate business. I work in his office, very near to my home. He is so rich he can't count all the money he has. LOL!


----------



## annie7

must be nice to have all that money. good luck when you talk to him. let me know how it goes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just had dinner, Indian bread and veggies. My therapist said to read his notes at bedtime and in morning.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> My therapist said to read his notes at bedtime and in morning.


good. please remember to practice the exercises he has given you--breathing, drinking warm water etc.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. Urge came and went. Again drank tea. Did deep breathing. Drank orange juice and smoked cigarettes. After some time drank syrup. Not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you're not feeling well. maybe you should take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Will take most probably tonight. Morning was bad. Mind jumbled up. At work. Will leave in sometime. How are you doing?


----------



## annie7

yes, please do take dulcolax tonight. that way you'll have a bm and you'll feel better.

why was your mind jumbled up?


----------



## GJMody

Planning to take at 7pm instead of 10pm. Is that ok? Because of stress mind gets jumbled up sometimes.


----------



## annie7

yes, 7 pm sounds good. that way it will work sooner for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. When my bm's are not ok I get anxious, jittery and scared. Should I be scared or ignore them? How did you feel when you had bad bm's?


----------



## annie7

i didn't have bad bms because i took laxatives--either dulcolax or senna--every day.

when you feel anxious, jittery or scared, try to use your DTM mind like your therapist mentioned.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Going for a walk. See you in half hour.


----------



## annie7

have a good walk.


----------



## GJMody

I am back. Just took Dulcolax. Are you taking meds for arthritis?


----------



## annie7

my doctor told me to take aleve or ibuprofen (NSAIDS) but neither of them help with the pain plus NSAIDS makes my GERD worse.


----------



## GJMody

Oh gosh! You have GERD also. While I was in America I had acid reflux, but it went away on its own. So you ENS,PN,migraines, arthritis, GERD, insomnia.


----------



## annie7

that's nice that your acid reflux went away on it's own.

i'm leaving for acupuncture in a few minutes. i've been going once a week but in august i'm going to start going every other week because it's so expensive. acupuncture costs over twice as much as your therapy sessions do.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear about the cost of accupuncture. Can't you tell the practioner to reduce the cost? Yours is a genuine case.


----------



## annie7

She already has reduced the cost for me. And I am thankful that she did.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. When will you be back


----------



## GJMody

Are you there


----------



## annie7

i'm back now. i had errands to run, too.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Yesterday took dulcolax at 7.15. Morning urge was there, went to away. It's 3pm. Slight urge is there. Why problem?


----------



## annie7

so sorry dulcolax hasn't worked yet.

maybe your stools have dried out a bit because they have been in your colon for so long. have you been drinking your syrup twice a day every day like your doctor said to do?. dry stools can be more difficult to move out.

plus like i said earlier, the more stool that is in there, the harder it is for laxatives to work. i really think you should be taking ducolax every day or every other day so this won;'t happen.

you can call your gastro doc and ask his advice.

good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Gastro doc is of no use. Don't know why Dulcolax didn't have effect. I don't think they have dried out. Last time stools cleared on Sunday. What should I do tonight? Again take dulcolax and kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

if you don't like your gasto doc, please find a new one. although the last time you talked to him, he did give you good advice----he told you that form didn't matter and that it was ok to take dulcolax, etc.

i don't why dulcolax didn't work, either. that's why i said you should call your gastro doc and ask his advice and ask what you should do now. this is another reason why you should take your tests--to find out what's going on.


----------



## annie7

have you been drinking your syrup twice a day, every day, like your doc told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

No gastro doc can help me. My doc told tests are not urgent. Not been drinking syrup twice. Will do so. I really don't feel good. My attendant told to take Kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No gastro doc can help me.


how do you know that if you don't let them try?



GJMody said:


> My doc told tests are not urgent.


i know he said that but if it were me, i'd definitely want tests done to find out why things are getting worse. why don't you want to get your tests done??

your syrup helps keep your stools moist. if you haven't been drinking it , then they probably have dried up in your colon since they've been in there so long, which makes them more difficult to get out.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No gastro doc can help me


plus you don't follow your doctor's advice--you're not even drinking your syrup like he told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

Till now I have seen three docs..all have prescribed same medicine. Lubiprostone gave me pain. Colonic transit study test takes two to three days. If my brother in law finds out I will be in trouble.
I just drank syrup.


----------



## annie7

why does it matter if your brother-in-law finds out? don't let your brother-in-law and your sister interfere with your health care. they are not the boss of you, like the saying goes. you are in control here. it's your life and your health--not theirs.

did you tell your docs that amitiza gave you pain and ask them what else you could take?


----------



## GJMody

Yes told the doc. He didn't give alternative. I just called my doc. He said to take two dulcolax. Should I take Kayam churna too? Last time I took both together. Gave me severe pain.
You are right about my brother in law.


----------



## GJMody

Meant both of them at the same time.


----------



## annie7

that's good you called your doc.

you said before that Kayam churna didn't work . if it gives you pain, too, then don't take it.


----------



## GJMody

No. Kayam churna doesn't give me pain. Last time I took Dulcolax and kayam churna at the SAME time that's why it gave me pain. My question is should I take both of them with one hour gap? 
I called my therapist, he said medicines won't help. My brain has been accustomed to certain pattern. We have to break that pattern. He said he will address bowel problem in next session. Annie, I have a request. You have so many illnesses and pain. Can you show me a way so that I can deal with IBS and not get tense, fearful.


----------



## annie7

yes, good idea--try taking them an hour apart.

i really don't agree with your therapist about medicines don't help etc and that your brain has become used to a certain pattern. to me, that implies that your brain is causing your C which simply isn't true. constipation is not caused by the brain.

can you use your DTM mind to deal with your tense, fearful feelings?


----------



## annie7

going to the grocery store now. will talk to you later, when i get back.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

Yes.


----------



## GJMody

You didn't answer my question. Can you show me a way to control my mind which gets anxious and fearful because of IBS


----------



## annie7

i asked you if you could use your DTM mind to deal with your tense, fearful feelings.

but no, i'm sorry--i can't personally tell you how to control your mind. i don't know how to do that. your cbt therapist should be able to tell you that. that sort of thing is his speciality and he's had training in that field.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

But aren't you dealing with pain daily. So how do you do that?


----------



## annie7

i just try to manage as best i can. i don't have much of a choice.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you.😔


----------



## annie7

Yes, it's unfortunate, isn't it.


----------



## GJMody

I took 2 Dulcolax at 7.45pm. It's almost 9 now. Will take depression meds and go to sleep in some time.


----------



## annie7

i was wondering why your doc said to take just two dulcolax. if it were me, i'd be taking three. but that's me. two never worked for me.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.30pm. Don't feel good. Are you there


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you don't feel well. what's going on? did you take two ducolax or three?


----------



## GJMody

Two. I am under stress.


----------



## annie7

why are you under stress?


----------



## GJMody

Because of bowel prob. Can't take it anymore.


----------



## annie7

three dulcolax were working for you last week when you took them. so maybe if you take three--and drink your syrup twice a day---they will work.

also--you were talking about giving linzess a try. you should do that. hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## GJMody

I did take three yesterday. Linzess not available. Why am I under such stress?


----------



## annie7

i don't know. can you use your DTM mind to deal with the stress.

did you tell your doctor that you took three dulcolax yesterday--did you tell him how many you took or did you just say that you took dulcolax (not mentioning how many you took) and said it didn't work?


----------



## GJMody

Can't use DTM. Told my doctor that I took three Dulcolax. It's 11.15 here. Unable to sleep. Losing my mind. Please help me.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry but i don't know what to do to help you. i wish i did. is it too late in the day to call your cbt therapist?

can you try to focus on something else other than your bowels? read a book. watch tv etc. maybe try meditating. that's supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## GJMody

Too late to call therapist. Will try to read. Just took Kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

good. hope reading helps take your mind off things.

talk to your therapist tomorrow about all this. tell him exactly how you feel. hopefully he can help you deal with all this.


----------



## GJMody

Unable to read, unable to sleep. I have been talking to him daily over phone.


----------



## annie7

when you talk to him tomorrow, tell him everything that you've been telling me and hopefully he'll have some suggestions for you.

try watching tv. that might help you take your mind off things.


----------



## GJMody

I think I will have to meet my psychiatrist. Then therapist.
Not keen on watching TV.


----------



## annie7

Yes that's a good idea--talk to your psychiatrist.


----------



## annie7

I have to go do some work outside now. Hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Yesterday and night was sheer torture. Severe uncontrollable anxiety and tension regarding bowels. Slept at 12.30. Woke up at 5.30. Pacing the room. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Urge came at 9.40 am. Complete, full BM. My question is why did I have to take 5 Dulcolax. 3 on Tuesday and 2 yesterday. Please tell.


----------



## GJMody

Also I am feeling mild inflammation in my abdomen. But the blood test and stool test came out negative.


----------



## annie7

sorry, i don't know why dulcolax didn't work the first night you took it.

no you do not have inflammation . yout tests said you didn't.

please talk to yout therapist today and ask him how you can use cbt to avoid having all those bad feelings you had yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Meeting my psychiatrist tomorrow morning. Will talk to him.


----------



## annie7

Good.when do you have your next therapy session?


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## GJMody

Reached home half hour ago. Drank turmeric milk. Making Kefir. I think both of them help. Will be writing all notes to ask my psychiatrist. Yesterday was sheer agony. I think I will have to eat fruits daily. Kiwi fruit, apple, pears, papaya. Papaya to be eaten more. Increase warm water intake. 8 glasses daily. Right now I am drinking only 4 to 5 max. Yesterday taking dulcolax and Kayam churna didn't give me pain neither blood in stools. So that's good. I got reply from that pharma company - they don't have Linzess. Even my doc told not available. That's a shame. How are you doing? Must be morning there. It's 6pm here.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully both your psychiatrist and your therapist will be able to help you so you won't be having any more meltdowns like you did yesterday.

and yes, you do need to drink more water. and take your syrup twice a day like your doc told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

I think it will be a good idea to listen to my meditation recording after I wake up. Then do exercise and Yoga. Plans for today? Staying home or heading out. My attendant will be here shortly.


----------



## annie7

yes, that sounds like a good idea.

i plan to stay home today. it's pouring rain.

why is your attendant coming over? are you going somewhere?


----------



## GJMody

No. He is always with me during day and at night his son comes over to oversee me because of depression prob. He is with me since 4 years. He has helped me. Helped me yesterday also during my rough day. Do you have children or alone?


----------



## annie7

oh, i didn't know that. that's good that he has helped you.

no, no children.


----------



## GJMody

Have set coconut milk to cool down. After that will add kefir culture and put in fridge. To drink after 6 hours.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope it helps you.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone for a walk. Do you do any outdoor activities to freshen up?


----------



## annie7

i go for walks and do a little gardening when the weather is nice but lately it's either been raining or way too hot.


----------



## GJMody

I love flowers and their scent. Good for the mind.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right.


----------



## GJMody

8.45pm here. Will eat in some time. No food in house except oatmeal and noodles.


----------



## annie7

sounds like it's time to do some grocery shopping.


----------



## GJMody

My cook left so have to get a new one. Vegetables and flour there in my home. Just had kiwi fruit.


----------



## annie7

hope you can find a new cook.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Met psychiatrist in morning. Told him about anxiety and tension. He told to take anxiety med daily. Last time he had told as and when required. But last time he said it may cause constipation. I will check on net. For bowel problem he has increased dose from 25mg to 75mg. Med name Lesoride. It is for IBS and depression. Today no BM. I will ask my gastro reg.this med. Today again woke up with fear. Anxiety and tension till 1pm. Then little calmer.


----------



## GJMody

Today evening therapy session at 7.30pm.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you saw your psychiatrist today. hopefully increasing the frequency of your anxiety med and increasing the dosage of Lesoride will help you. and yes, do ask your gastro doc about Lesoride. did you tell your psychiatrist that your plan is to only let yourself have a bm every three days?


----------



## GJMody

No. He has not increased the dosage of anxiety. I told you before he said to take only when I get anxiety attack. Now have to take daily. I did not tell him about my bm's every three days.


----------



## annie7

what i said was that he increased the frequency of your anxiety med.

i wish you had told him that you only let yourself have a bm every three days. i really think that is part of your problem. you let yourself get backed up so badly that dulcolax has a harder time working and then you get all upset.


----------



## GJMody

No he has not increased the frequency of anxiety med. I used to have BM daily when I used to take prucalopride. Or sometimes every two days. BM every three days I will tell my gastro today. Psychiatrist not keen to listen to BM every three days but I did tell him about IBS-C.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Am ok mentally now. Just drank turmeric milk. Had kefir in morning. Again will have later on. Gastro told to increase fiber in food. Therapy session in one hour. Have noted points to ask him. After this session one more left. He will me about more sessions later on. If I can afford it I will continue. Gonna go out? How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

*tell me


----------



## annie7

good luck with your therapy session. hope it helps.

for some people with constipation, fiber can help but only if the cause of the constipation is a lack of fiber to begin with. but for people with slow colonic transit, fiber can make things worse. if your colon is already moving slowly, dumping more fiber in there just slows it down all the more i found that i did best with a diet low in fiber. but that's me. so anyway, you want to experiment with fiber. . if it helps you, fine, but if it doesn't then reduce your fiber intake.

i'm not going anywhere today.

our weather is still very hot.


----------



## GJMody

Good observation reg. fiber. I also read it on the net. I sometimes take psyllium husks in water. Don't think it helps.


----------



## annie7

no, psyllium never helped me either. just make my C worse.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Therapy session in 5 mins


----------



## annie7

Good luck. Hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Will update you. After one hour.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Session over. Went well. Today told me
C. O. W. Concentrate On Work. Doing only one thing at a time. Not to think about bowel all the time. Have interest in life. Benefits of concentration. This was session 5. Told me to implement all 5 sessions. Sixth session next week. Told to buy Triphala herbal powder and take at night in hot water for bowel problem. Anxiety is because of thinking.


----------



## annie7

glad your session went well.

C.O.W.--yes that's a great idea. try to focus on what you're doing right now. stay in the present moment and don't let your thoughts about your bowels take over your mind. it doesn't help to think and worry about your bowels all the time--he's right. all that thinking and worring about your bowels is giving you anxiety. if you do start thinking about your bowels, just redirect your attention to what you're doing right now. do that over and over again, all day long.

hope triphala helps you. have you tried it before?


----------



## GJMody

I took Triphala tablets. Didn't help me. I told him. He said use powder.


----------



## annie7

good luck with the powder and the hot water. hope it helps.


----------



## annie7

are you going to take it tonight?


----------



## GJMody

I don't have it. I have a question. I read Lesuride is for acid reflux and for IBS, it's antipsychotic and used for bipolar disorder which I have. I don't know if it will help me. Because it's use does not include constipation. I have to call my gastro regarding this and dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

you said in june that your were already taking Lesuride 25mg. has it been helping your C?


----------



## annie7

i just googled Lesuride and it looks like constipation can be a side effect.


----------



## GJMody

Don't think so. Will have to check my daily diary.


----------



## annie7

here's where you posted about lesuride:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-84

read the whole page.


----------



## GJMody

So what shall I do?


----------



## annie7

what do you mean??


----------



## GJMody

I meant whether to take Lesuride only or both Lesuride and dulcolax also. I spoke to my gastro. He told I can take both.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Ya but I will just take Lesoride to see it's effect. Won't take dulcolax for the time being. Yesterday I have not taken Lesoride. Was scared what if I get pain. Anxiety med forgot to take. Having headaches in morning I think because of smoking cigarettes. How are you? Better, same or worse?


----------



## annie7

please try to remember to take your anxiety meds. set an alarm if you have to, to remind yourself.

please--like i said earlier, i really don't want to discuss my health problems any further on here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Won't discuss your health probs if that's what you want.


----------



## annie7

thanks.

i really don't think lesuride is helping you because if it were, you'd be having bms every day. instead, the only time you have a bm is when you take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

I was on Lesuride 25 mg before. Doc increased to 75 mg now. So don't know unless I take it.


----------



## annie7

Hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

I am not gonna take it tonight. May have pain tomorrow morning. Don't know. I have to go to my sister's place for lunch. So I will take it tomorrow night. Corona virus wreaking havoc in USA. A record 70,000 new cases on Thursday. Florida, Texas, Arizona spike. India has two million cases. It is third behind USA, Brazil.


----------



## annie7

why do you think you're going to have pain? does taking lesuride give you pain?


----------



## GJMody

Well when I took 25mg no pain. But new dose 75mg. Most probably no pain. But not sure.


----------



## annie7

pain is not a listed side effect of lesuride. constipation is, though.


----------



## GJMody

Ya, I read it.


----------



## GJMody

Amitizia side effects didn't include abdominal pain but still I got it. I had small stools and pain.


----------



## annie7

pain is a listed side effect of amitiza. i had it too.

https://www.rxlist.com/amitiza-side-effects-drug-center.htm


----------



## GJMody

Listed side effect is stomach pain not abdominal pain.


----------



## annie7

if you read the entire article, drugs.com lists both abdominal pain and stomach pain.

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/amitiza-side-effects.html

why does this even matter?? why are you arguing about it???


----------



## GJMody

Not arguing. Anyways I have stopped amitizia as it didn't suit me. End of story.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7 am. No fear, anxiety. Had taken anxiety med yesterday night. Took warm water and thyroid meds. Has tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank kefir. Had light breakfast at 10.45. Meds and warm water. Less anxiety today. No headaches.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you're having less anxiety today.

did you take lesuride?

when was the last time you had a bm?


----------



## GJMody

I am gonna take Lesoride tonight. I had BM on Thursday. Am having anxiety regarding Lesoride effect.


----------



## annie7

yes, lesuride can have constipation as a side effect. and you're already constipated. maybe take dulcolax instead if you really want to have a bm and not get even more backed up. you've already gone three days without having a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ya but doctor has prescribed Lesuride so I need to try it out. If it's not effective I will stop. I have been reading about kefir and most articles say it is good for constipation. I think you have not tried it, right? I have posted a thread yesterday.


----------



## annie7

yes, like i mentioned earlier, i have tried kefir. i drank it every day for about three months. it did absolutely nothing for my constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Lesuride is a prokinetic drug. Similar to prucalopride. So don't know if it will work. I wanted to ask you that dulcolax worked for you everytime. I asked my attendant that why didn't it work when I took 3 tablets. He said you did not eat sufficient food.


----------



## annie7

if lesuride is a prokinetic, it's not a very strong one because constipation is listed as a possible side effect.

yes, dulcolax worked for me every time. i took it every day.

i think the reason why it didn't work for you is because you let yourself get too backed up since you only let yourself have a bm every three days. when stool is left in the colon for that long, it dries out (unless you keep drinking your syrup twice a day, every day) and dried out stool is even harder to evacuate.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have dry stool. If I did I would have told you. Drinking syrup 25ml with water twice a day. Am watching TV. Will tell you interesting experience reg. IBS few years back.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you are drinking your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Was watching CNN. Do you watch it too? I asked my gastro whether Dulcolax will work most times. He said yes. What's your opinion? 
A few years ago.. I think in 2013 I with my family had gone to Coorg...holiday resort in Southern India...for vacation. My frame of mind was excited as I would be visiting a new place. So this is what happened. My IBS-C completely disappeared. I would get up at 6 or 6.30 in the morning. One cup of tea and one cigarette and voila! nature's call. Bowels were perfect cylindrical, firm, well formed. And my appetite was very good. Used to eat like a horse. Huge breakfast, good lunch, good dinner. I was only taking one to two antidepressants at that time I was not diagonized with bipolar disorder. Another time we went on holidays along with my sister in law and her hubby. Again mind in a good state. No BM problem.Good bowels daily. Drank beer too. Was on anti depressant. While I was at home I had to drink three teas and smoke more than three cigarettes to have BM. And BM were ok but not perfect. So my point is my intestines were the same, food same, so what changed? The mental make up. That was it. I believe my mental state of mind is more or less responsible for my bowels. Of course I did watch what I was eating when on vacations. No spicy or fried stuff.


----------



## annie7

occasionally i watch MSNBC. not much, though.

dulcolax always worked well for me.

yes, it does sound like in your case, your mental state does somewhat affect your bowels.

before i started taking dulcolax, my C always got even worse when i was on vacation.


----------



## GJMody

Don't watch MSNBC. So what type of stools did you have while on dulcolax? Good firm stools or liquidish stools? I would have thought your C would have gotten better as you wouldn't have stress. So you had stress while on vacation. Or just because you were away from home?


----------



## annie7

why shouldn't i watch MSNBC????

i also took milk of magnesia so my stools were kind of liquidy because of the MOM. i never cared about form--i just wanted to be able to go.

i don't know why my C got worse while on vacation. maybe it was because i was away from home and didn't have much privacy. idk. but dulcolax took care of that problem.


----------



## GJMody

Meant I don't watch MSNBC. Sorry, error.


----------



## GJMody

It's almost 9.30. Just had syrup. Gonna eat papaya. Then light dinner, then meds.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10pm. Have to take anxiety and depression meds. If I get anxiety tomorrow I will go for a walk. How is the weather? Going outdoors?


----------



## annie7

are you going to take lesuride tonight? or dulcolax, so you'll have a bm?

it's very hot and we are having thunderstorms here. not planning to go out.


----------



## GJMody

Taken Lesuride and anxiety med.


----------



## annie7

Hope lesuride helps you go.


----------



## flossy

CNN = Clinton News Network.

They have that station on at my place of employment. It's ridiculous. Nonstop Trump bashing with too much coronavirus hysteria (sometimes mixed together) and that's about it.


----------



## GJMody

Hi.I had taken Lesoride 75mg yesterday night. Today woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water with thyroid meds. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did yoga. Drank kefir. And syrup.


----------



## annie7

so sorry that lesuride didn't help you have a bm. maybe take dulcolax tonight so you don't get so backed up that you develop an impaction.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Planning to take 2 Dulcolax tonight. Am at work. Another one hour, twenty minutes to go. It's 3.40 here. How is your day going?


----------



## GJMody

Guess you are busy.


----------



## annie7

i was taking a showder, washing my hair and changing my ostomy bag.

hope two dulcolax work for you. i always had to take three. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Should I take Lesuride and Kayam churna too?


----------



## annie7

you've said before that Kayam churna didn't work for you .....


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But then why would my psychiatrist prescribe Lesuride. I told him I have constipation. I called my gastro, he said it is for motility. It is meant for IBS. No harm in taking Kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

i have no idea why your psychiatrist prescribed Lesuride. maybe he doesn't know that constipation can be a possible side effect.

when you called your gastro doc, did you tell him that constipation is listed as a possible side effect? that's what i definitely would be asking both those doctors.


----------



## annie7

plus lesuride didn't help you go today, either. if it was really a good motility drug, you'd have had a bm and you didn't.


----------



## GJMody

My psychiatrist knows which meds have constipation as a side effect. Last time he told anxiety med has constipation as side effect. So I will have to take it alternate days. Reg. Lesuride he told me it will help my bowels. No I did not tell my gastro reg. Lesuride side effect. Will call him.


----------



## annie7

lesuride has other uses, too. it can be prescribed for depression, anxiety and bipolar disorder. if he prescribed it to you for any of those reasons, then you definitely should not stop taking it without his approval.


----------



## GJMody

Annie , come to think of it, he did tell it will help me mentally. It is also used for acid reflux. But what if it makes me constipated? I am not gonna take it tonight. How do I know if I am impacted?


----------



## annie7

if he told you that lesuride will help you mentally, then you should definitely not stop taking it without his permission. i cannot stress this enough. don't stop taking it without his permission.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation

an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I had colonoscopy done last Oct. But it could not be fully done because stool was lodged in colon. Descending colon normal seen upto splenic flexure, solid stool, not seen beyond. Transverse colon not seen, ascending colon not seen, caecum ileum not seen. That time you had told me to get X-ray but I did not do it. So you think there still might be some stool lodged in my colon? How do I know that?


----------



## annie7

yes, i remember all that. i really do not think that there is still some of that stool from last october still stuck in your colon. that just isn't possible. you can ask your gastro doc that question if you're still concerned.


----------



## GJMody

No need to ask doctor at present. Thanks. Took 2 Dulcolax. Will take Kayam churna later. Syrup and anxiety meds also.


----------



## annie7

good. glad to hear you took dulcolax. hope two will be enough.


----------



## GJMody

Can I eat papaya now. I drank kefir half hour before. May be I should wait 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

sorry, idk.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.30. No fear, anxiety. Drank warm water and thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked 2 cigarettes. Slight urge, went away. Did Yoga. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank kefir.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn't have a bm yet.


----------



## GJMody

I will have to take dulcolax and Kayam churna tonight unless I get a BM. Any suggestions? I am tired.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.30 pm here. Leaving in half hour.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think my bipolar disorder meds are giving me bowel problem.


----------



## annie7

no i don't think your bipolar meds are causing your constipation. didn't you already discuss this with your psychiatrist and he put you on meds that are not constipating.

i think dulcolax isn't working because you let yourself get so backed up all the time. when you do that, it makes it harder for laxatives to work properly.

you could call your gastro doc, tell him what has happened and ask his advice.

you could try taking three dulcolax tonight and see if that helps...


----------



## GJMody

Yes. But still two of the meds have constipation as side effect. But then I was ok few months back and even ok with prucalopride. I don't think prucalopride is working. Should I stop it. Last time I did ask him. He told to take it again.
I am having urge but not very strong. Let's see. Will see how many dulcolax to take. Forgot to tell you my Canadian friend is having bladder pain.unable to sleep. Meds not helping.


----------



## GJMody

Meant to take dulcolax again.


----------



## annie7

no, i don't think prucalopride is working either or else you'd be having bms every day.

i hope your urge gets stronger.

soory about your canadian friend and his bladder pain. i have interstitial cystis and yes, bladder problems are very painful.


----------



## GJMody

Reason why I don't take dulcolax daily is that I don't eat big meals so the stool formation will be less. If I take daily it will become a habit. Not that taking every three days won't become a habit. Urge was there, went away. I told my Canadian friend he might have IC. He just said he does and told very painful. Same as you. I am home. Drank turmeric milk.


----------



## annie7

i didn't eat big meals either, but i still took dulcolax daily so i could go.

dulcolax is not habit forming. i already posted links to articles about that. and your gastro doc told you that you could take it every day.

i know you've said that you like the big cylindrical stools so you don't let yourself go every day.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I understand what you mean. But even while I was on prucalopride (which I took daily) I used to get sometimes incomplete bowels, also got bm's on second or even third day. I got urge, then went away. Let's see.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 2 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

since two didn't work, maybe you should take three.


----------



## annie7

i'm leaving for acupuncture soon. be gone a couple hours.

keep drinking your syrup. (hopefully you've been drinking it twice a day all along like your gastro doc told you to do)


----------



## GJMody

Hi. You there


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm back.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 6.30am. Drank hot water and taken thyroid meds. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 6.45 Did yoga. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 7.55. Did deep breathing. At 8.45 drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 9. Not cylindrical. Little flattish but firm. I think 90 to 95%. It should have been full as five days over. And why no strong urge? I had Dulcolax on Monday and Yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Ate papaya also, drank kefir, drinking warm water.


----------



## GJMody

Does diet matter. I have been eating little less.


----------



## GJMody

Are you there?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm.

like i mentioned before, it's really not possible to accurately estimate how complete your bm is--especially when your estimate is 90%-95%. the only accurate way to do this is to have a bowel xray (which, as i said before, you do not need).

diet can matter. geverally speaking, the less you eat, the smaller the bm.

i don't know why you didn't have a strong urge. maybe your urge is getting blunted because you wait so long to have a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Wait so long? I only wait till I get urge. When I get strong urge I don't wait. Last Sunday I was supposed to take dulcolax but I too Lesuride. Then on Monday I took 2 dulcolax and yesterday I took 2 Dulcolax. Today urge was not strong. My doctor told I have to take prucalopride, Lesuride, Dulcolax and syrup. He emphasized I have to take them daily. Annie do you think Dulcolax effect is lessening? Should I order prunes? Used to eat them before. What about flax seeds?


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Wait so long?


you only take dulcolax every three days. that's what i mean by waiting so long. try taking it every other day, if not every day the longer you let your stools back up, the harder it is for dulcolax to work. and i think that waiting three days might be affecting your urge, too. really, you should call your gastro doc and tell him all this--that you only want to have a bm every three days--and see what he has to say about it all.

if prunes and flax seeds helped you go before, then yes, try taking them again.


----------



## GJMody

I mentioned I am getting BM every three days He said that's OK. He said stop worrying and fretting about it! Prunes may have helped a little. Not sure. Flax seeds never used them before. Do you think worrying about bowels is creating probs?


----------



## annie7

but were you honest with him and did you tell him that the reason why you're only taking dulcolax every three days is because you want big cylindrical stools.

idk--i guess worrying about your bowels can create problems.


----------



## GJMody

No. I didn't tell him. I mentioned the reason to you why I can't take dulcolax daily. Because I don't have huge meals so stool won't be formed daily although with prucalopride I had daily bm's. I wanted to ask you did dulcolax work for you always? Do you think it is working for me? Or has the effect lessened ? I am home, drank turmeric milk.


----------



## annie7

yes dulcolax always worked well for me.

maybe the effect of ducolax has lessened for you--idk. like i said, the more backed up you let yourself get, the harder dulcolax has to work to move all that stool out. . if you took it everyday (and i know you won't because you don't want to) maybe then it would work better.


----------



## GJMody

Doc said to increase fiber in food. Will that help?


----------



## annie7

for some people with constipation, fiber can help but only if the cause of the constipation is a lack of to begin with. but for people with slow colonic transit, fiber can make things worse. if your colon is already moving slowly, dumping more fiber in there just slows it down all the more i found that i did best with a diet low in fiber. but that's me. so anyway, you want to experiment with fiber. . if it helps you, fine, but if it doesn't then reduce your fiber intake.


----------



## GJMody

Annie if I take dulcolax - 2 pills every other day is that OK?


----------



## annie7

Yes. Your doctor said you could take it every day.


----------



## GJMody

I have noticed I get big full BM after 6th, 7th or 8th day. Complete evacuation.


----------



## annie7

that's interesting. i wonder why?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know


----------



## GJMody

Don't know


----------



## GJMody

Is there any drug coming soon to treat IBS?


----------



## annie7

here in the usa, there are a number of constipation meds available--linzess, zelnorm (tegaserod) , trulance (plecanatide), ibsrela (tenapanor), pinzensy (lactitol) and of course, the two meds you've already tried: amitiza and prucalopride (motegrity)

i don't know when any of these will be available in india.

you might want to periodically check out this thread about c meds. i try to keep it up to date.

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/225866-drugs-against-c-in-the-pipeline-with-updates/


----------



## GJMody

None of these meds are available here. I will check. I don't feel good. Am suicidal. Sorry.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you don't feel good. but why don't you feel good? you had a good bm--90%--95% is terrific.

if you're feeling suicidal, please call a suicide hot line. you got a lot of good advice from people over on your suicide thread. please go back and read it over. like someone said over there, here on the board we are not trained in suicide counseling. please call a suicide hot line and get professional counseling. or call your therapist or psychiatrist.


----------



## Ilyria

Annie is right..you should call your therapist and psychiatrist and tell them that you are suicidal. You should also tell them that you are delaying your BMs and why you are doing it. Maybe they can help you deal with that problem and you stop fixating so much on the size/shape/color or whatever it is that bothers you.
Take your meds regularly..why doesn't your attendant remind you to take them or wakes you up when it's time to drink them if he is there 24/7?


----------



## annie7

how are you? i hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Was not ok in the morning. Woke up with bowel tension. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Planning to buy bran cereal and flax seeds. Doctor told to increase fiber. Am at work. Was busy so not thinking about bowel. What do you think about bran and flaxseed?


----------



## GJMody

Ilyria. Psychiatrist doesn't help. Will talk to my therapist. Tomorrow will be my last session. With IBS it is natural to observe bowels. I take my medicines on time. Attendant does remind me.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you were not thinking about your bowels at work. like your therapist said : COW.

bran and flaxseeds are good sources of fiber. when you start taking fiber, do it slowly. your body needs time to get used to it. otherwise it could give you gas.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Read bran bulks up stool and allows it to pass smoothly. Flax seeds better than psyllium husks. Ok. Will take it slowly. Just drank warm turmeric milk. Kefir finished. Have to prepare again. Have reduced smoking. Need to stop it completely in the morning because it negates Yoga benefits. Need to do meditation daily. Will do so. How is your day going so far? Heading outdoors?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you've reduced your smoking.

i'm leaving in about an hour to get my hair cut.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Bought Kellogg's wheat bran cereal. Will have it in morning. Bought ground flax seed. The super market lady said I can mix it juice and drink it. Read the same on net. So can I do this. I have to start with one teaspoon. Please comment. Hair cut? Don't you have lockdown?


----------



## annie7

no, no lockdown yet.

hope the bran cereal and flax seed helps. good luck. and yes, just like the supermarket lady said, you can mix it in juice and drink it or mix it up in other foods and eat it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See you later.


----------



## Ilyria

When I took flax seed I would mix it in yoghurt or in any kind of musli..my kids also used to eat it with kefir or in smoothies. I've never tried it with juice but who knows maybe it tastes great that way.
Be careful with the ammount because of gas and bloating. Start slow and small and then increase the dose when your body adjusts.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Did flaxseed help with constipation?


----------



## GJMody

Read about flaxseed on the net.One study said it helped constipation while other study said no effect.


----------



## annie7

flaxseed didn't help me but that's me. it's worth a try. hope it helps you.


----------



## Ilyria

You are asking me if it helped me? Well I don't know because we were eating it because it's healthy and we eat healthy organic food as a family..and I wasn't constipated ever.
My eldest daughter still has some issues with constipation but we manage it the best we can considering her age. I can't say if flaxseed helped her because we didn't use it daily or for that purpose.


----------



## GJMody

Wasn't constipated ever? I thought you have IBS-A. I will start consuming flax seed from today. How do you deal with your daughter's constipation? Any meds or supplements?


----------



## annie7

how are you today? did you have a bm?


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took my thyroid medication. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank orange juice. It's 5.10 pm here. Slight urge there. Should I take dulcolax and Kayam churna tonight? I feel I should take. Lesopride not working?


----------



## annie7

yes, it would be a good idea to take dulcolax and Kayam churna tonight.

and no. i don't think that lesuride is working at all because you would be having bms if it were. but if your psychiatrist said it would help you mentally, you don't want to stop taking it without his permission.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Heading home. Catch u later.😀


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Last counseling session tonight. Can't afford new sessions. Drank turmeric milk, smoked cigarette. It's 6.50pm here Will take dulcolax after half hour. Kayam churna at night. Should I eat wheat oat bran cereal tonight? Not possible as taking Kayam churna. Staying home?


----------



## GJMody

Should I take two or three dulcolax?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Should I eat wheat oat bran cereal tonight? Not possible as taking Kayam churna.


not sure what you mean by this. you can't eat bran cereal because you're taking kayam churna??

if it were me, i'd be taking three dulcolax because two never worked for me. plus you haven't had a bm for a while so three would probably work better because you're backed up.


----------



## GJMody

I meant I will have dinner at 9. And Kayam churna at 10. So there is no time for cereal. Last BM I had on Wednesday. But not full. Counseling session in 15 mins.


----------



## Ilyria

I thought my ibs-d changed to ibs-a too but as it turned out I was misdiagnosed. I need to wait at least another 3 months for a new diagnosis.
I had trouble going to the bathroom maybe 5-8 separate times where I wanted to go but couldn't therefore doctor suspected ibs-a. I never went longer than 3 days without BM. This doesn't qualify as constipation according to my GP.


----------



## annie7

can't you eat your cereal in the morning, for breakfast?

hope you have a good counselling session.

yes, i'm staying home today. not going anywhere.


----------



## GJMody

Yes, three days is OK. Lot of people me included have BM after three days.


----------



## annie7

how did your cbt session go?


----------



## GJMody

Went well. He addressed anxiety, fears,stress in details. Today was my last session. He told if I have severe anxiety then I can take a session again. I have taken 3 Dulcolax. Will eat dinner in 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your session went well. and that's good that if you have severe anxiety, you can take a session again.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

how are you? i hope you had a good bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie. Today was busy with work. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water with thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. I took 3 Dulcolax at 8.30 yesterday. Waited till 10, no urge. Went to work. Urge started coming from afternoon. Urge continued but didn't want to use office toilet. Came home at 6. Strong urge. Drank tea and smoked one cigarette. Full, orangish BM. So I am ok now. Will be starting wheat bran cereal from tomorrow. Flax seed from today. My weight is unchanged. 154 lbs . ...same since two months. 
How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

so glad to hear that you had a full bm.

hope the bran cereal and flax seed help you.

weather still very hot and humid. not going anywhere today.


----------



## GJMody

Annie actually I took 2 dulcolax at 8.30. Then after 10 mins I took 1 more as you said I should probably take 3. Thanks for your advice. Weather here is pleasant as it rained few days back. More rain forecast for tomorrow and Monday. Will be going to my sis place tomorrow for lunch..most probably.You must be happy with your haircut, hairstyle.😀


----------



## annie7

that's nice you had rain. we need some. it's been so dry here.

yes, it was good to get my hair cut. for me, that was one of the worst things about the lockdown--not being able to get my hair cut. i noticed that some people had cut their own hair but with disastrous results.


----------



## flossy

GJ, have you ever tried two or three tablespoons of apple cider vinegar diluted with water to help you go? I just started taking it again every day, right before bed. It helps.

P.S. And it's supposed to be healthy for you too.


----------



## GJMody

My wife cut my son's hair few days back...crew cut ....military style.😁


----------



## annie7

Does he like his new haircut?


----------



## GJMody

Flossy, I did read about apple cider vinegar. Was gonna try it but didn't. So it clears the bowels?


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Flossy, I did read about apple cider vinegar. Was gonna try it but didn't. So it clears the bowels?


More like it just helps you go, softens things up a bit. 'Gives you the urge.'


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Annie will dulcolax work always or will it stop working like prucalopride?


----------



## annie7

it always worked for me. i took it for about 15 years.


----------



## GJMody

15 years....that's a long time. My counselor has told me to do one exercise and deep breathing, drink 5 glasses of warm water and sit on toilet for 15 mins. Slowly bowels will happen. He is keen that I don't take meds


----------



## GJMody

Do above at the same time daily.


----------



## annie7

have you tried doing what your counselor says? hopefully it will help.


----------



## GJMody

No. I have not. Will do. So then no problem with taking dulcolax? I take it every three days.


----------



## annie7

both my gastro docs told me that dulcolax was safe to take daily.


----------



## GJMody

So did my doc told to take regularly. This is what my counselor told to do:
1) Deep breathing 15 mins
2) Breath out slowly
Move stomach inside and outside without breathing
Stop, breathe in and relax
Again repeat above steps for 5 times
3) Drink 5 glasses of warm water
4 ) Stand keeping legs one feet apart
Raise both hands fully and touch the plans.
Hold for one minute
Release and relax for one minute.
Repeat above for five times
Relax for five mins.

Then sit in toilet for 15 mins
(BM happens or not)
Focus brain on bowels
Repeat above daily, same time

Slowly bowels will start
Will become a habit.


----------



## GJMody

*touch the palms


----------



## annie7

Hopefully his advice will work for you.


----------



## Ilyria

Drinking lots of warm water in the morning and sitting on the toilet gets things moving for regular people with no problems.Some runners and swimmers do that "water trick" before races. I know when I was a girl/teen it was normal for us to do it before competitions to relieve pressure and not to have an urge later when you have no access to bathrooms of course. I was a marathon swimmer for almost 10 years and it was recommended by my coach. 
If your urge is not strong or you have none then you must train your body to expect evacuation at the same time but you must do it daily and not give up if BMs don't happen and be very persistent. It can take a long long time but it is possible.


----------



## GJMody

Ilyria, you have IBS-D?


----------



## GJMody

Got up at 7. Drank one glass of warm water with thyroid meds. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Read counselor's notes. Did deep breathing. Went for walk. Drank orange juice with flax seeds. Ate banana. No urge. Will be going to my sis place for lunch.


----------



## Ilyria

Yeah..my ibs-d diagnosist still stands. I am currently taking therapy for something else and my symptomy are almost all gone so after 4 months of taking this medicine I need to confirm my ibs-d status. It is possible my ibs is a direct consenquence of my lack of B9 condition and that I will not qualify for that diagnosis anymore. I can't wait to find out.


----------



## Ilyria

Re-learning your body to do certain things is a difficult task but you must not give up. Our mind likes routine and it is easier to deal with anxiety when you have certain habits and know what to expect.


----------



## GJMody

Lack of B9 condition? Meaning?


----------



## Ilyria

I have extreme vitamin B9 deficiency


----------



## GJMody

So what does lack of B9 do?


----------



## GJMody

Annie why did you stop Dulcolax. Is it because of abdominal operation? Will it work for me in long term?


----------



## Ilyria

Folate(B9) plays an important role in synthesis of DNA and RNA. Deficiency can cause impairment of cell division and an accumulation of possibly toxic metabolites like homocysteine. If left untreated it may result in one type of anemia wich I currenty have.Symptoms are tiredness,fatigue,lethargy, muscle weakness,confusion,memory problems,nausea,vomiting,abdominal pain,weight loss,diahrrea, headache, dizzines, shortnes of breath, heart palpitations..there are several more but these are the ones I had.


----------



## GJMody

So have you recovered?


----------



## annie7

i stopped taking dulcolax after i had my ostomy surgery because i didn't need to take it any more.

yes, i think it will work for you long term. it did for me.


----------



## Ilyria

I am slowly recovering because I have medicine for this. If I stopped taking it all my symptoms would return instantly. But for now I am ok..lots of good days and just a few bad ones. Hope it continues that way.


----------



## annie7

llyria--that's wonderful that you are slowly recovering and that you are having more good days than bad. and yes, i hope that continues, too. good luck!


----------



## GJMody

Annie you had ostomy for the reasons mentioned before here .....abdominal surgery, pfd, then ostomy right? I went to my sis place in afternoon. She is so scared of Corona virus, told me to wear mask in her home and told me to leave early. My bro in law's cousin and his wife has fever. They are scared and going to hospital. I had gone to sleep for one hour. Ten mins before I woke up I had slight abdominal pain. Drank turmeric milk. Had light lunch.


----------



## GJMody

Ilyria, that's good news that you are recovering. Hope the recovery continues and you still get better.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Annie you had ostomy for the reasons mentioned before here .....abdominal surgery, pfd, then ostomy right?


yes, that's right.

i'm so sorry that your brother-in-law's cousins have a fever. i do hope and pray that they don't have covid-19. and i hope your brother-in-law doesn't get it and that you don't either.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Yesterday 48,000 new Corona virus infected cases. Two days before 50,000 cases. That's very high. Everybody hold's their lives dear. Nobody wants to die.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. no one wants to die.


----------



## GJMody

Have you read dulcolax reviews. People have vomited, got loose stools multiple times. Some have almost fainted. Some were gonna go to ER. Why I am not getting these reactions?


----------



## annie7

no i have not read any dulcolax reviews.

and that's good that you're not having any of these reactions. i had no side effects from dulcolax, either. nor do i know of anyone who has.

i think a lot of these reviews online are a bit over exaggerated because people love drama. and most reviews one reads online are negative because people who have had success with a drug are happy and are out there busy enjoying their lives and don't have time to post reviews.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Had light dinner. Wheat bread, lentil, rice, lots of yogurt.


----------



## annie7

sounds good. are you still eating the bran cereal and flaxseeds?


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came and went. Did Yoga. Drank turmeric milk. No urge.


----------



## annie7

have you been doing the things your therapist told you to do--drinking a lot of warm water (was it four glasses of it, i think), doing the breathing exercises and sitting on the toilet for 15 minutes whether you need to go or not.


----------



## GJMody

It is 8 glasses of warm water a day. Doing breathing exercises - 20 mins, but have to do 30 mins. He has also told yoga and walking which I am doing. Not sitting on toilet. Because I don't want incomplete BM. Can't drink 5 glasses of warm water at one go. I am at work. Leaving in 70 mins or so.


----------



## annie7

why do you think that sitting on the toilet will give you an imcomplete bm??


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. Just feel that way.


----------



## Ilyria

So basicaly you don't know what will happen because you never tried. Yet you wonder why things are not working for you..
And there is no incomplete BM just so you know..there is just the feeling of incomplete evacuation that doesn't necesarilly mean that there is more stool left in the colon. People with ibs-d otfen have this feeling too..and after 12 diarrhea BMs believe me there is nothing there but the feeling remains. This is personal experience FYI.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I beg to differ. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving work in 15 mins. Shall I take dulcolax tonight? Last time I took on Friday. Had BM on Saturday. Have to think.


----------



## annie7

Yes, I think you should.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. When I lay sideways on bed and stretch my legs I get mild pain in abdomen. Is that ok? Perhaps because of my posture. What do you think? I just drank kefir. Weather here is muggy today.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I am home. When I lay sideways on bed and stretch my legs I get mild pain in abdomen. Is that ok? Perhaps because of my posture. What do you think?


sorry, i don't know what is causing this or why it is happening. i wouldn't worry about it, though.

are you going to take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Most probably will. Don't know should I take 3 or 2. Haven't eaten much today and yesterday night.


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take three.


----------



## GJMody

Decisions, decisions...that's life.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax. I ate yogurt. Can I eat ice cream?


----------



## annie7

i don't know what not. have you eaten it before? did it give you any problems?


----------



## GJMody

No. Didn't have probs. But I will have ice cream later.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Slightly soiled my innerwear. Drank warm water and thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Again soiled my innerwear little. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank turmeric milk. Had strong BM urge at 3 in office, went away.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your urge went away. hope it comes back.


----------



## GJMody

Am at work. Will leave in one hour. Hope urge comes back.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do too.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving for home. Urge coming


----------



## annie7

Good. Glad to hear urge is coming.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drinking tea and smoking cigarettes.


----------



## annie7

hope you can go. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant's wife tested positive for virus fifteen days but she doesn't have cough or fever. She is gonna get tested tomorrow. My attendant and his son are very scared. They are praying to God.


----------



## annie7

i am so sorry that your attendant's wife tested positive for covid-19 fifteen days ago. i do hope thaat she doesn't get worse and that your attendant and his son don't get it. and i hope that you don't get it either. praying for you all.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. We are ok. Urge not coming. Drinking second cup of tea. Have to wait.


----------



## annie7

hope it comes soon.


----------



## GJMody

Two weeks back I had taken 3 Dulcolax but no effect. Doctor told to take 2 more next day. BM came. Shall I take 2 tonight?


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take three. and also please drink your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, I had BM 15 mins back. Color ok, form ok but not full. I am jittery and worried. Dulcolax effect lessened?


----------



## annie7

that's great that you finally had a bm.

please don't worry--really, it's pretty hard to judge by sight if it was full ot not. so i wouldn't say that the effect has lessened.


----------



## GJMody

On Saturday I had full BM. But before that I had less BM on Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

your bms are not always going to be the same size from day to day.


----------



## annie7

i'm going to be leaving for acupuncture in about half an hour. be back in a couple hours.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope accupuncture is helping you more and more with each session. Let me know. Talk to you later. Will message you later.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do think it's helping somewhat. also helps with my migraines.


----------



## GJMody

That's good Annie.


----------



## annie7

yes, it is--thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Flossy your comments on my posts regarding bowels.


----------



## GJMody

Annie are u back.


----------



## annie7

yes, i am.


----------



## GJMody

How did accupuncture session go? Are u taking for particular illness or pain in general.


----------



## annie7

it went fine. i'm doing it for my neuropathy, migraines and other pain problems.


----------



## flossy

GJMody said:


> Flossy your comments on my posts regarding bowels.


What posts are you referring to?


----------



## GJMody

Above posts to which Annie replied.


----------



## annie7

how are you doing today?


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. No BM in morning. As I was working at 2.30pm sudden urge came. But didn't want to use office bathroom. So came home. I thought I would drink tea and smoke cigarette but urge was very strong. Good BM, full. I knew yesterday BM was not full. My home nearby to my office.


----------



## GJMody

How did the accupuncture go yesterday? Hope you are better. Does pain lessen?


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you were able to go home and have a good bm. hopefully you can go home every time when you have a good urge at work.


----------



## GJMody

As I said earlier I also had accupuncture done but briefly so can't say it helped me. But I don't have pain.


----------



## GJMody

Just had fruit juice mixed with one teaspoon of flax seed. In the morning I had two cups of kefir. Problem with research is when study finds eatable products beneficial other study finds not beneficial. Same goes for flax seed and kefir.


----------



## annie7

that's why you just have to try things for yourself. that's the only way you can know if something's going to work for you or not.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Weather was hot in afternoon, now cooled down. I am gonna drink beer after 3 hours.


----------



## GJMody

Have you tried hypnotherapy? It works on the subconscious. I have listened to hypnotherapy recordings for 7 to 8 times. IBS audio program by Michael Mahoney.


----------



## GJMody

Michael Mahoney is UK's top hypnotherapist, based in Chesire city.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know about mike and his hypnotherapy recordings . did they help you?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. They did. Initially for 10 months. Then 9 months. Then as I repeated, the effect became lesser. I emailed Mike and he said you have to put into practice what you listened in those hypnotherapy recordings. I like the recordings and his soothing voice.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that the effect lessened over time.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did yoga.Then drank 2 cups of kefir. Drank cumin beverage. No urge. Am at work. Will have to take dulcolax after couple of days. And Kayam churna.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know you only want to have a bm every three days. that is your plan.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. My Canadian friend also has constipation. I told him several meds which you told me. He said body gets used to dulcolax and then it doesn't work. Your comments.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He said body gets used to dulcolax and then it doesn't work. Your comments.


all i can say is that dulcolax always worked for me. my body did not get used to it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Got home at 6.30pm. Had turmeric milk. Will take juice with flax seed later. Thinking of taking dulcolax tomorrow or Saturday. 3 pills.


----------



## annie7

in my opinion, it would be better to take dulcolax tomorrow rather than wait for saturday.


----------



## GJMody

Will see. Do you think combination of dulcolax, prucalopride and Lesoride are working? Or Lesoride and dulcolax working or only Dulcolax alone working?


----------



## annie7

i think that dulcolax is the only thing working for you.

if prucalopride and/or Lesoride were working, you'd be having bms every day and you're not. you're having bms only when you take ducolax..


----------



## GJMody

I also feel dulcolax working. Today woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid meds. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank turmeric milk. Then after some time juice. Don't feel too good.


----------



## annie7

did you take dulcolax last night?


----------



## GJMody

No. Will take it tonight. Was thinking of taking tomorrow. I am in two minds. Am in office. Work slow.


----------



## annie7

you really should take it tonight, especially if you're not feeling well.

have you been drinking your syrup twice a day every day like your doctor told you to do?

how long has it been since you've had a bm?


----------



## GJMody

Had BM on Tuesday and again on Wednesday. Taken dulcolax on Monday.


----------



## annie7

i really think you should take dulcolax tonight. if you're not feeling well today, you won't be feeling any better tomorrow unless you take it. but i know you like to have those big cylindrical bms.

have you been drinking your syrup twice a day every day like your doctor told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

No. I am not keen on cylindrical bm's. Just want good firm bm's. Drinking syrup twice. Some days I forget. Too much on my mind. Life is troublesome.


----------



## GJMody

No. I am not keen on cylindrical bm's. Just want good firm bm's. Drinking syrup twice. Some days I forget. Too much on my mind. Life is troublesome.


----------



## GJMody

Also forgot to tell it takes long time for dulcolax to act. Not 12 hours.


----------



## GJMody

Read on net Dulcolax effect 12 to 72 hours.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No. I am not keen on cylindrical bm's. Just want good firm bm's.


same thing, basically.



GJMody said:


> . Drinking syrup twice. Some days I forget.


can't you get your attendant to remind you?


----------



## annie7

i think that dulcolax takes longer to work for you because you let yourself get too backed up before you take it.


----------



## GJMody

What's wrong in having good bm's? I don't want lose stools or diarrhea. I can tell my attendant. I basically don't like syrup taste. It's weird. You forgot what I had told you regarding my dulcolax schedule. I don't eat "heavy" meals so it will take 2 days at least to digest and form stools so that's why I don't take dulcolax daily. Having said when I taking prucalopride I had bm's daily, or second or even third day. That's my system.


----------



## GJMody

*when I was


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> What's wrong in having good bm's? I don't want lose stools or diarrhea.


what makes you think you're going to have loose stools or D if you have a bm every day??



GJMody said:


> I basically don't like syrup taste. It's weird.


your syrup is medicine. it's not supposed to taste good. your just not being compliant with your doctor's orders.

but whatever. do what you want.


----------



## GJMody

I have taken three Dulcolax at 7.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Drank turmeric milk. No urge.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.15pm. Still no urge.


----------



## annie7

i'm so sorry you haven't had an urge yet. i hope you get one soon.


----------



## GJMody

Am at work. It's 4.45 here. Slight urge coming.


----------



## GJMody

Am at work. It's 4.45 here. Slight urge coming.


----------



## GJMody

Urge went. Going home in 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

So sorry urge went away. Hope it comes back.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drinking tea, smoked one cigarette. No urge. Let's see.


----------



## GJMody

Is Ibsrela a new drug? It's use is for IBS-C. Is it available in USA? And in India?


----------



## annie7

read this thread. it will answer your questions:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357310-ibsrela-tenapanor-in-the-us/

i don't know if it's available in india or not.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks, read it. So Ibsrela not available in USA. Don't think it's available in India. Will check though. 
No urge after drinking 2 cups of tea and smoking cigarettes. Will take 2 Dulcolax tonight. July 16 same thing happened. Had taken 3 pills on 14th. No BM on 15th. Had called my doc, he said to take 2 on 15th. Then I got full BM on 16th. Any idea why?


----------



## annie7

no, sorry, i don't.


----------



## GJMody

Me neither. Have taken 2 dulcolax. Rained heavily here in evening. Here Corona virus cases shooting up. Yesterday more than 50,000 cases. Death toll above 35,000. An following US news on CNN. Hope they get a vaccine soon.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope so too. how is your attendant's wife doing? did she test positive for it?


----------



## GJMody

No. Thankfully she tested negative. Thank God.


----------



## annie7

Yes. Thank God.


----------



## GJMody

If she had tested positive both my attendant and his son would have to leave the job. I would be alone and getting a replacement would be tough.


----------



## annie7

that's good for you that she didn't test positive.


----------



## GJMody

Took 2 dulcolax yesterday at 7.30 with warm water. Had light dinner. Woke up at 7.30. Drank one glass warm water with thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge at 8.20. Good BM. Again did deep breathing.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant had told yesterday that my bowels will get cleared today. But why 5 dulcolax? 3 on Friday and 2 on Saturday.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## GJMody

Went to my sister's place for lunch at 1pm. Came back at 2pm.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> My attendant had told yesterday that my bowels will get cleared today. But why 5 dulcolax? 3 on Friday and 2 on Saturday.


i'm so glad to hear that you finally had a good bm.

i don't know why 5 dulcolax . for me it alwys worked every time i took it. maybe it takes two days to work for you because you let yourself get so backed up before taking it. your doctor told you to take your syrup twice a day and dulcolax every day. maybe if you followed his advice, dulcolax would work every day for you. you really should follow his advice and give it a try. why not???


----------



## GJMody

Doctor told me I can take regularly. Don't know if it implies everyday. Most times it works on the third day though. Let me see if I can take daily. Yes syrup to be taken daily. Am thinking to go by plane to see my kids, it's been a while. But there is the problem of Corona virus. At the airport people from all over the country will be there. In the plane itself people will be there. There is a risk of getting infected even if I wear a mask. It's best to take a driver and go by car.


----------



## GJMody

What do you think? Rained here yesterday.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Doctor told me I can take regularly. Don't know if it implies everyday.


yes, that means you can take it every day. just like your syrup. i really wish you would follow your doctor's advice.

yes, i think it would be a lot safer to drive to visit your kids and not fly because of the coronavirus.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank kefir beverage. Drank syrup later. No urge. Drank tea at office. Lunch at 1.15pm.


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go. you don't want to have a bm every day.


----------



## GJMody

Right. These are the meds I am taking.
1) Thyronorm ,50 mcg for thyroid.
In morning.
2) Licab 400mg...i.e. Lithium Carbonate morning for bipolar disorder
3) Pacitane 2mg...for hand tremors.
4) Brintellix10mg for bipolar disorder.morning
5) Prucalopride 4mg morning for IBS

6) Qutipin 400mg night for bipolar disorder.
7) Licab 400mg
8) Lesoride 75 mg for bipoar disorder and IBS.
9) Prucalopride 4mg.
10) Dulcolax every third day.


----------



## GJMody

I am sure you must be taking more meds than me.


----------



## annie7

Actually, no I'm not.


----------



## GJMody

I am surprised.🤔


----------



## annie7

why?


----------



## GJMody

Because you have several illnesses. May be you are managing them thru other ways. I don't know.


----------



## GJMody

Because you have several illnesses. May be you are managing them thru other ways. I don't know.


----------



## annie7

yes i have a lot of medical problems but unfortunately for a lot of them there are no meds available to help.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. I do pray for you daily - once in morning and once in evening. I know you do pray for me. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do pray for you. thank you for praying for me.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank turmeric milk. No urge. Drank juice. After one hour drank tea and smoked cigarette near office.


----------



## annie7

right--no bm today. you only let yourself have a bm every three days because you like to have those nice big stools.


----------



## GJMody

Thinking, may be I will take 3 Dulcolax tonight. Today is the third day.


----------



## GJMody

Seems like you have woken up early. It's 3.09 pm here. At work.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Thinking, may be I will take 3 Dulcolax tonight. Today is the third day.


yes, you should do that.



GJMody said:


> Seems like you have woken up early. It's 3.09 pm here. At work.


i have to get up a little earlier on the days that i change my ostomy bag.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I wanna buy vitamin tablets as in the morning I don't wake up fresh, get up lethargic. You know any good brand? I think I need B complex, B12, vitamin D. Do you change ostomy bags on alternate days?


----------



## annie7

no, sorry, i don't know of any good vitamin brands, especially what's available in india.

i change my bag every five days.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will ask pharmacist.


----------



## annie7

That's a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Bad news. One of our office member has tested positive for Covid-19. His entire family infected. Our staff will have to undergo test I think. He was not in contact with me. He works in another department. I am home, just drank kefir. Will take dulcolax after half hour.


----------



## annie7

oh so sorry to hear that. yes, i do hope that everyone in your office gets tested. that's good that he was not in contact with you.

leaving for a dentist appointment in about an hour.


----------



## GJMody

Dentist appmnt.? You have toothache? Or cavity?


----------



## annie7

no--i go every six months to get my teeth cleaned.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I called my dentist last month, she said clinic closed due to Corona virus prob. I took 3 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

i was supposed to have a cleaning in march but it was cancelled due to coronavirus.

that's good you took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Corona virus has impacted our daily lives. It has changed the way we live. Hope a vaccine comes soon. Russia said her vaccine in October.US and India also trying to get a vaccine soon.


----------



## GJMody

UK too.China also


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Went for walk. Drank turmeric milk. After some time drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Went to work.x


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. It's 3.15 pm.


----------



## annie7

i hope you get an urge soon.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving for home. Urge coming.


----------



## annie7

Good. Glad to hear urge is coming.


----------



## GJMody

Urge came and went. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Am waiting. It's 6.15 here. Came home one hour back.


----------



## GJMody

Did you get your teeth cleaned? Insurance covers that?


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that your urge went away.

yes i got my teeth cleaned. and no, unfortunately i do not have dental insurance.


----------



## annie7

going to the grocery store and the pharmacy in about a half hour.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Waiting for urge. Hope it comes. I don't know why delay?


----------



## annie7

maybe the delay is because you let yourself get so backed up before finally taking dulcolax that it makes it harder for dulcolax to work due to the backup.

have you been taking your syrup twice a day, every day like your doctor told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

I don't get myself backed. If I did, I would be passing hard stools or straining. Anyways I have taken 2 dulcolax. I am not taking syrup twice a day.


----------



## annie7

you get yourself backed up because you only let yoursef have a bm every three days. just because your stools aren't hard and you're not straining doesn't mean you're not backed up.

also--if you followed your doctor's instructions and drank your syrup twice a day, every day, maybe dulcolax would work better for you.


----------



## GJMody

I told you before only prucalopride helped my bowels daily. Dulcolax is working but slowly. My attendant sometimes takes dulcolax..2 pills and his bowels gets cleared next day. But he also gets lose stools. Prucalopride and Lesoride doesn't seem to be working but I am taking it because may be they are helping Dulcolax. My GI doc told to take them all.
Will try to take syrup twice a day from today.


----------



## GJMody

Have you seen or heard Mike "heal the gut" guy.


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Soiled my shorts when drinking tea. Smoked cigarettes. Went to buy cigarettes. As I was preparing new tea got a strong uncontrollable urge. Had good, full BM. I think extra BM from last BM on Sunday. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Took 2 Dulcolax yesterday at 7.30pm.


----------



## GJMody

Today BM was dark brown and more whereas Sunday's was light brown and little less.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Am at work. It's 4.30pm. Leaving in little more than one hour. How are you doing? Going out?


----------



## annie7

No, not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Chatting sometimes with the UK lady Charlotte.


----------



## GJMody

Came home one hour back. Drank kefir. Went for a walk. I messaged my GI doc regarding Dulcolax - third day -3 and fourth day - 2. He said it's ok. I will be drinking beer later on. Why dulcolax suits some and has adverse effects on some people? I guess all our bodies are different. I know you said it will work but I am apprehensive.


----------



## annie7

well, it worked for me but i took it every day. i didn't take it every three days and let myself get all backed up like you do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I beg to differ. Let's leave it at that rather than argue. Mike "heal the gut guy" will email me in 2 days. He has helped many people with IBS, Chrohn's disease, diverticulitis, SIBO, Colitis. I saw his webinar yesterday not fully though. Let's see his reply.


----------



## annie7

oh i don't argue. waste of time and energy.

so what are mike's theories--what does he tell people to do in order to "heal their gut"?

that's good he will be emailing you soon. what does he charge for all this?


----------



## GJMody

His focus is on which foods to avoid and which to eat. Same with supplements. Like I said I didn't see the entire webinar so don't know how much he charges. My guess is he will mention it in his email reply. He showed the photo of his swollen hernia and it was grosque. A woman in her fifties was about to end her life and Mike helped her with Chron's disease. He is gonna give free info in PDF file. He himself has spent lot of money on docs and meds. You can check YouTube and see him.


----------



## annie7

hope he can help you. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did yoga. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. After sometime drank mango juice. Went to office.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4pm. Already tired. 2 more hours to go. Are u going out? Weather here is warm. Yesterday 60,000 fresh Corona virus cases here.


----------



## annie7

no, not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Better to stay indoors, virus prob.


----------



## GJMody

Came home half hour back. It's 7 pm. Drank warm turmeric milk. It was busy day. Received email from Mike " heal the gut "guy saying he has received my query and will revert in 2 days. Did you get a chance to see him on YouTube? Will be taking dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you will be taking dulcolax tomorrow.

no i didn't get a chance to watch mike the gut guy's utube video. is his plan basically a diet plan?


----------



## GJMody

I think so plus supplements.


----------



## annie7

Hope it helps you and hope it is not too expensive.


----------



## annie7

I just looked at his website and it looks like his program costs $997.00. (!!) Sure isn't cheap.


----------



## GJMody

That's expensive. I knew there was a catch. Woke up at 7.15. Warm water n thyroid meds. Tea n cigarettes. No urge. Kefir and cigarettes. TV was not working. Got it repaired. How are u doing? At at work, more than one hour to go.


----------



## annie7

yes, that's way too expensive.

right--today is not your day to go.

that's good you got your tv fixed.


----------



## GJMody

Another busy day. Any plans for weekend? I forgot to ask you, do you have pets?


----------



## annie7

no--i have no plans for the weekend. do you?

i have a cat. do you have any pets?


----------



## GJMody

May go to my sis place tomorrow. No pets. Love dogs but can't afford.


----------



## GJMody

Came home 20 mins back. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will take 3 dulcolax after an hour or so. Dogs are more emotive like horses and elephants.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Will take 3 dulcolax after an hour or so.


good.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 Dulcolax at 7.30


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Urge came, soiled my innerwear. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Walked for 5 mins. Urge came, full BM,firm. Again drank tea. Relaxed, then drank kefir. Going to my sis place for lunch in afternoon.


----------



## GJMody

Forgetting to add flax seeds in juice. Not eating prunes and wheat bran flakes. Will do so.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Short and sweet reply.😀 Had gone grocery shopping. It's 4.17 pm here. May drink beer in night. Depends on mood.🤔


----------



## GJMody

Annie, ever since I started Lesoride 75mg I am much calmer. I think this along with Dulcolax is helping me. Prucalopride, I don't this is effective, even though I am taking it twice daily. Lesoride has been approved for bipolar disorder also.


----------



## annie7

that's good that lesuride is helping you feel calmer. i don't think lesuride is helping you have a bm, though, because if it were, you'd be having a bm every day and you're not.


----------



## GJMody

Just reading Reader's Digest ...July issue. Article on gut health. Says some people have bm's two to three times a day while others have bm's few times a week. Doctor says no need to worry about frequency of BM if BM is good and you feel well. Also stresses importance of fiber in diet and mild to moderate exercise. For IBS, it's best to avoid stress and anxiety. Psychological strategies to reduce stress can improve IBS symptoms.


----------



## annie7

sounds like a pretty basic article.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Just 4 pages.


----------



## GJMody

My Australian lady friend is again feeling down. I gave her some suggestions but she said she is already doing some. She has started taking antidepressant. And is going to therapist. It's mildly raining here. It's almost 6 pm here. Will prepare kefir now.


----------



## annie7

sorry your australian friend is feeling down. that's good that she's taking an antidepressant and seeing a therapist. i hope she feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank kefir..twice. Drank pomegranate juice. No urge.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving for home in ten mins. Will message later. How is the weather. Going out?


----------



## annie7

Not sure if I'm going out or not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I came home half hour back. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Was doing my monthly expenses statement. I may sell off my Villa shortly. No tenants because of Corona pandemic. Tomorrow I have to take dulcolax. Have to decide later.


----------



## annie7

are you going to take dulcolax tomorrow instead of waiting two days like you usually do?


----------



## GJMody

Two days will be over tomorrow. I had BM on Sunday. Had taken 3 pills on Saturday.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

I know you have said dulcolax will be working but I am just worried what if like prucalopride, it suddenly stops, then?


----------



## annie7

All I can say is that it always worked for me.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge came and went. Did deep breathing. Went for a walk. Skipped Yoga today. Drank kefir twice. No urge. Drank Cumin beverage, went to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Had strong urges here at work, then went away.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that they went away but i know you don't want to go at work and that this is not your day to go..

if the urge comes back when you're at home, you really should not ignore it--you should try to go. if you repeatedly keep ignoring your urge, it can disappear entirely. and once the urge is gone, it's very hard if not impossible to get it back.


----------



## GJMody

Ok Annie, I hear you. How many dulcolax should I take? 2 or 3? I usually take 3.


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take three.


----------



## GJMody

Will take 3 then. One guy from UK at the other site I visit www.suicideforum.com has severe IBS-D. Nothing seems to work. I told him to visit this site. Also told him to try CBT and may be antidepressants. He also has OCD. Poor guy is in a mess. Has seen number of doctors also.


----------



## annie7

how sad. i do hope he can find someone who can help him.

you gave him good advice.


----------



## GJMody

Had a BM, not complete, sticky. I knew from morning that something is awry with my bowels. I ate lot of Indian sweets made with milk yesterday night. This on top of yogurt! Hence this abnormal timing BM. Should I still take dulcolax? Or take it tomorrow or day after. Will decide.


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd still take dulcolax tonight because the bm you had was incomplete.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax at 8.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing exercise. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Drank syrup, went to work.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that you haven't had an urge yet. home you get one when you get home from work.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.45 pm here. No urge yet. Will leave for home in one hour or so. How are you doing?


----------



## annie7

i hope you get an urge when you get home.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.45 pm here. No urge yet. Will leave for home in one hour or so. How are you doing?


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge when you get home.


----------



## GJMody

Came home 20 mins back. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No urge yet. Will take 2 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

yes, do take two dulcolax and hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Taken 2 dulcolax. Hope it helps.


----------



## annie7

Yes hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 6.30 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did breathing exercise. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 8. Cylindrical but incomplete BM. Had eaten fried snax yesterday night. Should have known better. Not feeling too good. No pain though.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're not feeling too good and that you had an incomplete bm.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Came one hour early. It's 5.30 here. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will have fruits after one hour. Apple and kiwis. For dinner white rice and yogurt. I think the Indian sweets made me have BM on Tuesday. And today BM prob bcoz of fried snacks. Fried food gives me probs.


----------



## annie7

are you still eating the flax seeds and bran cereal?


----------



## GJMody

Flax seeds. Not eating bran cereals because in Morning drink tea, then kefir. Will have to find a time slot. Evening turmeric milk and then juices. Have sent my attendant to buy almonds, pistachio, walnuts.


----------



## annie7

hopefully the flax seed is helping.


----------



## GJMody

Will my bowels return to normal again? Like they used to. Am worried.


----------



## annie7

i don't know. mine didn't, but that's me. that would be a good question to ask your doctor. but even if they don't return to normal, you can still try to manage your constipation by taking dulcolax and drinking your syrup. and watching your diet, if you have dietary triggers.


----------



## GJMody

No. I was asking whether dulcolax will keep on working? Because no good bowels today and Tuesday.


----------



## annie7

well, all i can say is that it worked for me. but, unlike you, i took three dulcolax every single day. maybe if you took three every day or every other day--and drank your syrup twice a day every day like your doctor told you to do-- it would work better.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Sorry had gone to sleep. Now it's 11.35 pm here.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank beverage. After some time drank syrup. Haven't been drinking since last 2 days because of work. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette. It's 10.30.


----------



## annie7

right. today is not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take 2 Dulcolax tonight although my schedule is to take 3 tomorrow. I drank syrup in morning


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm here now. i was taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag.

and yes, i think it would be a good idea to take two (or three) dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Ok Annie, I feel 2 will suffice. Am at work. Leaving soon for home. Will talk to you then. Tomorrow holiday here India Independence Day.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good holiday tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Leaving now from office.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Will take 2 Dulcolax after one hour. Will eat prunes and kiwi and take syrup later on. You are right I should take syrup twice daily. Any plans for weekend? I will be home mostly.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Will take 2 Dulcolax after one hour. Will eat prunes and kiwi and take syrup later on.


that's good.

no plans. might go out today to run some errands.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Some sad news. You know the forum is visit www.suicudeforum.com....well one of the members from Australia died in a car accident on July 24th. I didn't have a chance to speak to him but apparently he was well liked.


----------



## GJMody

*suicideforum


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear that. how sad.


----------



## GJMody

Corona virus test was conducted on all my office staff. Reports came, I tested negative.


----------



## annie7

That's good.


----------



## GJMody

Took 2 dulcolax at 7.30.


----------



## GJMody

Hello Annie. It's holiday here. Woke up at 7 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Went out to buy cigarettes and milk. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 7.20. Drank part tea and smoked cigarette. Urgent call! Had full, firm, complete BM at 8. Drank balance tea and smoked cigarette. Feeling OK. As you know today is holiday here. Will be making Kefir later on. Will be eating simple food. Wheat bread, oakra, lentils, rice, cucumber, tomato salad.


----------



## GJMody

And yogurt too.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good urge and a full, complete bm! so happy for you.

hope you're having a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's been raining continuously since three days. No stoppage. So staying indoors. My Australian friend is suicidal as he is having recurring back, shoulder, elbow, foot pain. He can work only two days. Needs shoulder surgery Australian $3,000. He does not have money neither do his gf and friends. His rich father won't lend him a penny! I told him to move to India but here too medical care is not cheap. Because of all these probs he is suicidal. Am trying to talk to him. He is unable to sleep at night.


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather there? Going out? Will be eating prunes and kiwis later on. Have prepared kefir, drinking at 9.


----------



## GJMody

You gone?


----------



## GJMody

Where are u


----------



## annie7

it's only 7:45am here. i was taking a shower and blow drying my hair.

i'm sorry your australian friend has so many problems and is suicidal. that's nice of you to try to help him.

here it rained all day yesterday, with more rain coming today. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Next 5 days forecast...more rain here. Not a good sight!


----------



## annie7

yes, that's a lot of rain. is this monsoon season in india?


----------



## GJMody

Yes monsoon here. Starts second week in June. Lasts till September. Heavy rain in other parts too.


----------



## GJMody

Still raining


----------



## annie7

yes, since it's monsoon season i'm sure it will be raining for quite some time.


----------



## GJMody

Don't like too much rain, gets full and gloomy.🙄


----------



## GJMody

"dull


----------



## annie7

Yes, I know what you mean.


----------



## GJMody

I think rice along with lot of yogurt helps me. Yesterday I had a lot.


----------



## annie7

that's good that rice helps you. white rice used to constipate me, so i stopped eating it. but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

A pack of ten Dulcolax costs Rs.10/- here. Very cheap. One American dollar equals Indian 70 rupees.


----------



## annie7

yes, that is very cheap.


----------



## GJMody

It's been two months since I had suicidal thoughts. That's a relief. It's been a month or more since I started dulcolax. So far it is working. Keeping my fingers crossed. Just did deep breathing and had guava juice. I like juices..guava, mixed fruit, pomegranate, orange, apple. We do have Tropicana juices here.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you haven't been having suicidal thoughts lately. i do hope that continues.


----------



## GJMody

You have been supportive since many months.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. I try to be. So glad you're feeling better.


----------



## GJMody

Gotta charge my phone.


----------



## annie7

Right.


----------



## GJMody

Had dinner. Rice n yogurt. Will take meds.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15 am. Had warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked 2 cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Will be going to sis place for lunch.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

My friend in Canada told me he has Hypertonic pelvic floor. Muscles become to too tense, unable to relax. Causes constipation, pelvic pain, urgency. He is doing physiotherapy which is painful. Like I mentioned before he also has bladder urgency, insomnia and migraines. His second son left him to live with his mom. Already older son lives with her. Now only her daughter lives with him, how long before she goes to her mom. His kids always want money but he doesn't have.

It has stopped raining since one hour. How is the weather there? Going out? Tuesday is your accupuncture day. Have taken syrup in morning, will take it tonight.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about all the problems your canadian friend has. he has some of the problems i have and i wouldn't wish them on anyone--- just too miserable.

it finally stopped raining here, too. not going out.

actually, this week i have acupuncture tomorrow--not tuesday.

are you going to take duculax tonight?


----------



## GJMody

No. Not going to take tonight. Raining again. I emailed my friend. His kids don't speak to him. They always want money. It's sad.


----------



## annie7

yes it is sad.


----------



## GJMody

Drank beer and had snacks. It's 7.30 pm here.c


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15 am. Had warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did yoga. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Went to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Just came home 15 mins back. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will eat prunes and kiwi fruit later. Syrup later. Today I have to take 3 Dulcolax. I took 2 on Friday. Shall I take 2 or 3. My schedule is for 3. Rain has stopped since afternoon. Don't know about night. How is the weather there? Going today for accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take three dulcolax.

leaving for acupuncture in a couple hours.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Will eat rice and yogurt later on. It's 7.52 here.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.15am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing exercise. Slight urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Went to office. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday evening.


----------



## annie7

sorry you haven't had an urge yet. hope you get one soon.

maybe you should take dulcolax every two days instead of every three days. it might work better for you if you take it that way. you did that once last week (took it after two days) and you said you had a good bm then.


----------



## GJMody

Because last week I had BM on Tuesday evening... odd timing. May be I will try every two days. At still at work. Urge came and went. Leaving soon.


----------



## annie7

hope your urge comes back when you get home.

yes, please do try taking dulcolax every two days and see how that works. your bms might be better that way. it's worth a try; you've nothing to lose.


----------



## GJMody

Hi Annie, left early from work. Was worried about urge. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Urge came. Firm, full, good BM. Complete evacuation. I think it's been a month since I started taking dulcolax. Will check my daily food diary tonight. Weather has cleared up. No rain since yesterday afternoon. How is the weather there? How did accupuncture session of yesterday go? I am relaxed. Purposely ate light lunch. Will eat snacks and dinner later. My present cook is OK.


----------



## GJMody

Spoke too soon. Raining again.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.

acupuncture went fine yesterday.

that's too bad that it started raining again.


----------



## GJMody

Good to hear accupuncture went well. Rain has stopped. Chatting with Lily from Australia. She is 40. Has attempted suicide before. Trying to help her. Another is Jeremy, too from Australia. He has body pain and suicidal. Chat with him on Facebook. People have severe probs. It's 7.14 pm here. Do you take vitamin supplements?


----------



## annie7

so sorry your friends are suicidal. that's nice of you to try to help them.

yes i take vitamin supplements.


----------



## GJMody

Do vitamins help you immensely or just moderately. I am thinking of taking them if they help.


----------



## annie7

what kind of help are you expecting from the vitamins? what is it you hope they will be able to do for you?


----------



## GJMody

I don't wake up that fresh in morning. Need more vitality and energy. Hope vitamins will boost my energy levels. On the net I have read 2 types of reports - one says they help, another says they don't. I am confused.


----------



## annie7

vitamins don't give me vitality or energy. they never have and i don't expect them to. i've been taking them for years. i just take them as a supplement, to make sure that i am not vitamin deficient. also, my neurologist has me taking vitamin B2 and magnesium to help relieve my migraines.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will chk with pharmacist here.k


----------



## annie7

Good idea. Let me know what he says.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Then drank kefir. Went to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette after one hour.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.15 here. Leaving in half hour for home. Will drink turmeric milk. Have to go grocery shopping for vegetables and snacks. Was raining, now stopped. How is the weather there? Is Michigan still under lockdown?


----------



## annie7

Nice sunny weather today.

No we're not on lockdown any more, thank goodness.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Same here in my city Hyderabad no lockdown. But new Corona virus cases on the rise. Daily more than 50,000. Deaths 700 to 1000 daily. Quite a spike from the past. Russia says her vaccine working.


----------



## annie7

hopefully there will be a vacinne available for everyone soon.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Came home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Did 5 mins deep breathing. Completely forgot to do today. I do it each time mins. Total 20-25 mins daily. My Australian lady friend Lily is ok today. She had therapy today. Are you going out today? I have to do groceries in an hour. Will buy ice cream I think. Chocolate and vanilla favorite. Pineapple too, but they don't have that. Tomorrow more work but I can handle it.


----------



## GJMody

* each time 5 mins


----------



## GJMody

*each time 5 mins


----------



## annie7

that's good that your friend lily is ok.

i'm on my way out to go grocery shopping and also to go to the pharmacy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.catch u later.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

Did u buy groceries and meds? It's 12 here, woke up to take my meds.


----------



## annie7

yes, i did.

are you taking dulcolax today?


----------



## GJMody

Taking on Thursday


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Did deep breathing exercise Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Again did deep breathing. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge. Drank kefir. Smoked cigarette. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Reaching home shortly.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Eating almonds, cashews. Will take 3 dulcolax in one hour. It's 6.40 here. Was raining, now stopped. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.

here the weather is nice and sunny.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Forecast sunny from Sunday here. Next week too. Rain has spoiled my mood. Have just eaten rice n lentils in lunch. Too less.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean by "too less"?


----------



## GJMody

Means I did not eat sufficient quantity. And I have stopped eating chicken since last few months.


----------



## annie7

why aren't you eating enough??? and why did you stop eating chicken?


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes not hungry. Chicken is hard for me to digest.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Took 3 dulcolax yesterday evening. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came and went. Read my counselor notes. Did deep breathing. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank syrup. Went to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge.


----------



## GJMody

Started having urge at 1.30. Went home. Had BM but firm and flattish. Not like Tuesday. Should I be worried? Dulcolax effect lessened? I am back at work.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you were able to go home to have a bm.

no you should not be worried. your gastro doc told you that form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.30. Going home after an hour.


----------



## GJMody

Form does matter to me. I think because of beans my bowels acted up. I usually get urge in evening. I am home now. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I have to make kefir. Tomorrow is the start of Lord Ganesha festival. He is the removal of all obstacles. I will be buying his idol tomorrow morning. Will do singing, chanting. After 5 days I will immerse in water. Please see details on Google. Today weather is better. Next five days mostly sunny. Tomorrow holiday here. How is the weather there? Going out tomorrow and Sunday? I may drink beer tonight as for the next five days I can't because of festival.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know form matters to you. that's why you only let yourself go every three days--because you like those nice big cylindrical stools. but really, it shouldn't matter to you. your doctor told you form does not matter . why don't you believe him?? other people on here have told you the same thing.

i hope you have a good holiday/festival.

not going anywhere. weather is nice and sunny.


----------



## GJMody

That's good weather is sunny. Hope not too hot. Don't want you to get sunburn..lol. What is Michigan famous for apart from cars in motor City.. Detroit. My city is famous for Biryani..it's a delicacy made with rice and chicken pieces. Also famous for pearls. Tourists buy pearls from here. Pearl necklaces, etc.


----------



## GJMody

I don't get cylindrical stools but do get nice, firm stools on good days.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. You didn't reply yesterday, perhaps got busy. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga for 25 mins. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing exercise. Then drank warm turmeric milk. Will do deep breathing exercise again. Then to buy Ganesha idol.


----------



## GJMody

Bought Ganesha idol. It's 2.33pm. Rituals and praying in short while. Had lunch. Indian bread, potatoes, rice, lentils, salad, yogurt.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. You too. Ritual over. It's 4.07 here. Bought dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Attendant's did the ritual. Chanting, decorating temple.


----------



## annie7

sounds nice.


----------



## GJMody

Today weather good. No rain. I assume it's sunny there.


----------



## annie7

Yes. Sunny here.


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow not going to sis place for lunch. She is going out. Making Kefir.


----------



## GJMody

Am chatting with Australian lady Lily. She is ok for now, not suicidal. Although the thoughts are still there.


----------



## annie7

that's good that she's ok for now.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.20. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did yoga. Drank tea. Took 3 dulcolax. Drank kefir and smoked cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. It's 2.30pm.


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax taken at 9.30 morning.


----------



## annie7

why did you take dulcolax in the morning instead of at night?


----------



## GJMody

Because in the morning I had little urge and passing gas.


----------



## annie7

well, you know dulcolax can take a long time to work. it took 10-12 hours for it to work for me. if you took it at 9:30, i'm thinking you probably won't have a bm til night time.


----------



## GJMody

Am getting urge now. Let's see.


----------



## annie7

good. hope you have a good bm. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge at 4.30. Had good, full, firm BM. Friday BM was not that ok because of the troublesome beans veggie. Weather is good no rain. How is the weather there? Going out?


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had such a good bm!

weather sunny and very hot. not going anywhere.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Was watching TV. Now chatting with my Australian lady friend. It's 5.11 pm here.


----------



## GJMody

Do you think along with Dulcolax, kefir, Yoga and diet, turmeric milk is helping me?


----------



## GJMody

Also deep breathing.


----------



## annie7

i think that only dulcolax is helping you. if all those other things were helping you, you'd be having bms every day and you're not. you only have a bm when you take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Right. But I will continue other things. They are beneficial,at least not harming. Lesoride is helping me mentally. I take 75 mg at night.


----------



## annie7

that's good that Lesoride is helping you mentally.


----------



## GJMody

My Australian friend told me she sinus prob since long time. She is taking tablets n nasal spray, but not helping much. She has tried other stuff too. I have told her about my illness.. bipolar disorder and IBS. Have asked her if she has other illnesses. Waiting for reply. She is divorced and has 3 children..2 sons, 1 daughter.


----------



## annie7

i've had bad sinus problems for many many years. not fun. i'm sorry she has them too.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to mention about my psychiatrist. His moustache is like Charlie Chaplin. Also he is short in stature. Everytime I see him I laugh in my mind. LOL! Sorry you have sinus prob. Hope you feel better. Life is unfair.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Forgot to mention about my psychiatrist. His moustache is like Charlie Chaplin. Also he is short in stature. Everytime I see him I laugh in my mind. LOL!














GJMody said:


> Sorry you have sinus prob. Hope you feel better. Life is unfair.


 for me, my sinus problems never get better. but thanks, anyways.


----------



## GJMody

Not only for u, for many people sinus are a recurring problem, very annoying and painful to say the least. Damn illnesses! I don't have sinus prob but when I do yoga my left nostril gets blocked for sometime.


----------



## annie7

yes i know many people have sinus problems.


----------



## GJMody

Just had dinner. Rice, lentils, yogurt, Indian bread called roti in Indian language.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing exercise. Drank kefir and smoked cigarettes. No urge.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.10 here. Am at work. More than one hour to go. Weather warm and humid here. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

weather very hot with possible thundershowers today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am home. Had slight pain left side of abdomen, nothing major. Drank warm turmeric milk. Smoked cigarette. Need to cut down smoking. Ate plantain chips. I need to start eating prunes and kiwis from today. And wheat bran cereal.


----------



## annie7

yes, good luck with the prunes and kiwis and wheat bran cereal. hope they help.

and yes, it's good to quit or at least cut down on smoking. i quit smoking years ago. very hard to do but so worth it.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i know it's not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. But I feel tired from morning. Bought vitamins - Neurobin Forte.


----------



## annie7

Hope vitamins​ help you.


----------



## GJMody

It helps my office colleague. He takes it daily. Thinking of taking dulcolax tomorrow at 11am.


----------



## annie7

why do you want to take dulcolax in the morning instead of at night?


----------



## GJMody

Last time took in morning. Sunday


----------



## annie7

Yes I know that. But why?


----------



## GJMody

On Sunday it took effect in 7 hours. While taking night, it takes longer. I bought the vitamin having B complex and B 12.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk. And smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Will do deep breathing soon.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> On Sunday it took effect in 7 hours. While taking night, it takes longer.


i see.


----------



## GJMody

Weather sunny and warm here. How is weather there? Are u going for accupuncture today or tomorrow. My Australian friend Jeremy has started accupuncture yesterday. Did for 20 mins. Felt better. How long does it take to have good effect?


----------



## annie7

weather very hot, possible thundershowers.

going to acupuncture in about an hour.

that's good that jeremy has started acupuncture. gald he felt better after it.

as far as how long does it take to have good effect is concerned--it varies, depending on the person and what their problem is. he should ask his acupuncturist that question.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will tell him that.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did Yoga. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Will be taking dulcolax later on.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Ritual for God Ganesha. Then immersion at nearby lake. Took 3 dulcolax at 1pm. Didn't take early as I have to go out. Weather is good, clear skies, but hot. How is it there?


----------



## annie7

here we have thunderstorms. supposed to be this way the rest of the week.

have you started eating the bran cereal and flax seeds yet?


----------



## GJMody

Only flax seeds in juice. Have to start wheat bran from tomorrow. In morning
I drink tea then later kefir.


----------



## GJMody

On way for immersion. See u soon.


----------



## annie7

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Immersion done. Drank warm turmeric milk one hour back. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes now. Waiting for urge. Started taking vitamin from today. B complex and B12. One tablet at 12pm daily.


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon.

i take B complex which includes B12. B vitamins are important.


----------



## GJMody

I just read about B vitamins yesterday. They are very much essential for those who have defeciency. Hope I don't get tired now. I just did deep breathing. Forgot to do today busy with work.


----------



## annie7

going to the grocery store in about 10 minutes.


----------



## annie7

B vitamins can make your urine turn bright yellow. at least, that's what my B vites do.


----------



## GJMody

Is that ok?🤔


----------



## annie7

Oh yes. It's ok..not a problem.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See you later. Happy shopping.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Urge not coming. It's almost 9. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 7.45. Wonder why?


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that.

i don't know why. although dulcolax always took 10 to 12 hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

I will wait. Let's see. Sometimes comes late. Eating light dinner..rice.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope urge come soon.

have you been drinking your syrup like your doctor told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes missing syrup, fault mine.😕


----------



## annie7

you should really drink it twice a day. hopefully it will help you go, like it's supposed to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Does accupuncture help to lessen pain. I am asking as my Jeremy has started this treatment. Today again he is sore... physical pain. His girlfriend not supportive.


----------



## annie7

yes acupuncture can help relieve pain.

Jeremy really should ask his acupuncturist about all this.

what is causing his physical pain? has he asked his doctor about it?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. I will also ask him. He must have asked the doc


----------



## GJMody

I have asked him the cause of pain. Will let you know. No urge yet. This is ridiculous.


----------



## annie7

sorry no urge yet. maybe you should just try drinking your syrup twice a day. worth a try--it can't hurt. it helps keep your stool moist so it doesn't get all dried up.


----------



## GJMody

Syrup helps but not to great extent as I was taking it with prucalopride. Anyways I am gonna take syrup daily. Just took 2 Dulcolax. Have to take my bipolar meds. It's 10.50 here. It must be 12 noon there.


----------



## annie7

Hope the two dulcolax help you have a BM.
Actually it's 1:30 here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Because of ostomy you don't have bowel probs. One less thing to worry about which is good.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you're right. That's why I had the ostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Any test for vitamin B deficiency?


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.35 here. Took meds.


----------



## annie7

Yes, there's a blood test for vitamin B deficiency.


----------



## GJMody

Did u take the test


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge there. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Kept on thinking urge will come but came and went. Went to work. Urge started at 12.30. Went home. Drank half cup tea and smoked cigarette. Full BM but firm not as good as Sunday. Came back to work. Discomfort in abdomen.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Did u take the test


no, i've never had a test for all the B vitamins but every couple years or so my primary care doc sends me for a Complete Blood Count test which does test for vit. B12 deficiency.

that's good you had a full bm finally . sorry you're having abdominal discomfort.


----------



## GJMody

Is dulcolax effect wearing off?


----------



## annie7

idk.

it always worked for me and i took it every day for 15 years. i also took milk of magnesia every day as well. i took the MOM at least an hour apart from dulcolax because it you don't do this, you'll get cramping.

i really think it would help if you took your syrup twice a day every day like your gastro doc told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

Annie. Thanks. From today I will take syrup twice daily. Just need to figure out the time. I must take it.


----------



## GJMody

I asked Jeremy regarding his pain. He said it's tendonosis caused by degeneration & osteoarthritis. No cure. Bad luck he said.


----------



## annie7

good. i'm glad to hear that you're going to be taking your syrup. it's worth a try. if you don't like the results, you can always stop taking it or just take it once a day .

i'm so sorry about jeremy. i wish his doctors could help him with pain meds or something.


----------



## GJMody

He is taking meds for depression. Sometimes pain killers I think. Started accupuncture. 
How did your accupuncture session go on Monday? I forgot to ask. One hour is good time.


----------



## annie7

that's good that he's taking meds for depression and hopefully pain meds and has started acupuncture. medical marijuana can help with pain, too. hope it's legal where he lives.

my session went fine, thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know if marijuana is legal in Australia. Will ask him. Good to hear about your session.


----------



## GJMody

His doctor refused to prescribe medical marijuana. Marijuana not sold in stores there. Only given for cancer patients. I told him to try another doc. His Filipino girl friend not supportive. He is taking antidepressant with alcohol.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. he should find a better doctor--one who cares. my doctor told me i should try medical marijuana for my pain problems. if medical marijuana is not sold in stores, maybe he could grow his own marijuana like we do. (although i wouldn't want him to break any laws. marijuana--medical and otherwise--is legal here in michigan.

that's a shame his girlfriend is not supportive.

and yes, he really shouldn't be taking his antidepressant with alcohol.


----------



## GJMody

Don't think it's legal to grow marijuana or he would have done it. Needs to find another doc who can prescribe marijuana. You are lucky you are in Michigan.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. i am lucky it's legal here. i hope he finds a doc who will prescirbe it.

i was talking to someone the other day and he was telling me how much medical marijuana helped relieved his knee pain caused by osteoarthritis.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. Drank kefir. Later on drank syrup. Came to work. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

that's good you drank syrup.


----------



## GJMody

My UK friend Charlotte not well. Too much work. Headache and exhausted. Taking rest I think. I will tell Jeremy to approach another doc for marijuana.


----------



## annie7

sorry about your friend charlotte. hope she feels better soon.

yes, hopefully jeremy will be able to find a better doctor.

have you been taking your B vitamins? are they helping?


----------



## GJMody

Ya I am taking at 11.30. Too early to tell? If they are helping


----------



## annie7

yes, maybe too early to tell. give it a week....


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk. After one hour I will eat prunes n kiwi fruit. Haven't eaten yet.


----------



## GJMody

Weather sunny. How is the weather there


----------



## annie7

thunderstorms today and tonight. some may be severe. strong winds.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I spoke to Jeremy. He said Australia strict reg. marijuana. Only for cancer patients. Plus it's expensive. I told him to inquire about TCM... Traditional Chinese Medicine which involves accupuncture and herbs. He is already going accupuncture.


----------



## GJMody

*doing accupuncture


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully chinese herbs can help him.


----------



## GJMody

For the time being he will continue accupuncture every Monday.


----------



## annie7

good.

i am going to start going to acupuncture every other week in september instead of once a week because it's so expensive.


----------



## GJMody

Oh....doesn't insurance cover it or Medicare? I told Jeremy to talk to my friend Mike from Maine state in US. He has chronic pain and is taking several meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Oh....doesn't insurance cover it or Medicare?


oh no--it sure doesn't. wish it did--i'd go more often.

doesn't jeremey's doc give him pain meds??


----------



## GJMody

I think he does but they are not working I guess


----------



## GJMody

Sorry about the insurance. But can't u pay monthly in parts?


----------



## annie7

No.


----------



## GJMody

That's no good. I am disappointed. Unless you come with an alternate solution, you will have to go every other week come September. What about your husband's pension or borrowing from your friends. You can pay them back.


----------



## annie7

Not borrowing from friends.

Please I really do not want to discuss this any more.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No probs. Any plans for weekend? I am working tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

right now we are having some home improvements done on our house which cost almost $10, 000.00 so you can see why i need to save money.

no, no plans for the weekend.

do you work every saturday?


----------



## GJMody

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. No urge. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Did deep breathing. Again drank kefir. Drank tea and smoked cigarette at office. Took 3 dulcolax at 11.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Urge started coming since 3.30 pm. Left office early at 4. Came home, drank warm turmeric milk. Strong urge. Bowel firm, cleared. But I am not eating much. Because if I eat a heavy meal, I don't feel good. Lily unwell. Chatting with her. Will let you know. Weather good here. How is the weather here?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

i hope you're eating enough so that you are not losing weight,

sorry about lily. hope she feels better soon.

cloudy weather, maybe more rain. we had almost two inches of rain yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Weight is constant struggle since 2 months. 70 kgs or 155 lbs. So not losing weight. Lily will be seeing her therapist next week. I told her to join Yoga class.
So lots of rain. Is that hampering your house improvement works?


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

i was making breakfast.

fortunately the rain has not been a problem because all the home improvement work is inside.


----------



## GJMody

Good to hear that. It's almost 6 here. Just got August edition of Reader's Digest. So am reading.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Again did deep breathing. Again drank Kefir. No urge. Going to my sis place for lunch. Your plans?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

no plans.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Fell asleep. When I woke up, again left nostril blocked. Same thing happens in the morning when I wake up. I can't do Yoga properly. Should I see a doctor? It's become a nuisance.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean by "blocked'? do you mean you can't breath through it? does your nostril stay blocked all day long ?


----------



## GJMody

Can't breathe through it. Not all day. After some time it opens up. May be one to two hours.


----------



## annie7

well, that's good that it's not blocked up all day. my nostrils are totally blocked up 24/7 because of empty nose syndrome. i have to breathe out of my mouth.

you could go to your doc about it and see if there's anything that can be done about this.

when did this start happening?


----------



## annie7

there is something called the nasal cycle. sounds like that could be causing this. . you can google "nasal cycle" for more info.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Read counseling notes. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Did deep breathing. Will take 3 dulcolax in evening.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am at work. Leaving in 40 mins. See you then.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Took 3 dulcolax at 6.15. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will eat kiwi fruit and prunes later. Weather warm here. How is it there? You are going for accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

weather sunny but cool.

acupuncture tomorrow not today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So from tomorrow every other week accupuncture. That's discouraging. But better than nothing.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7 and drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge, went away. Did Yoga. Then again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Urge went away. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge. Urge started at 12.30. Rushed home. 12.45 full, complete BM. Came back to office. Had lunch at 2. Indian bread, potatoes, rice, yogurt, salad.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Weather very warm. Just drank cold orange juice. Turmeric milk later. Should I discontinue prucalopride? It's not working but it may be working along with dulcolax. What do you think? When are you going for accupuncture? How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

yes i think you should stop prucalopride since it is no longer working for you. there is no point in taking a drug that doesn't work. only dulcolax is working for you.

leaving for acupuncture in a couple hours.

weather here is sunny now but they are predicting thundershowers in the afternoon.


----------



## GJMody

That's what I was thinking reg. prucalopride but my GI doc told to continue taking prucalopride, Lesoride and dulcolax. So I am confused.🙁


----------



## annie7

did you tell your GI doc that prucalopride stopped working? if you did, then ask him why he thinks you should still keep taking it if it's not working.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I did. I will message him in some time. Good idea.


----------



## annie7

yes, do that. please let me know what he says. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am gonna message him now


----------



## annie7

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Messaged him.


----------



## GJMody

No reply yet. I will wait or call him tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll get a reply soon.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Sometimes he replies late. But he always pics up my call. He is a good doc.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Here in India spike in Corona virus cases. Reached 76,000 yesterday, over 1,000 deaths. Higher than USA in single day.


----------



## annie7

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## GJMody

Read that according to Ayurveda (Indian Herbal Science) eating yogurt at night gives cough n cold. Better to eat at daytime.


----------



## annie7

that's interesting.


----------



## GJMody

How did your accupuncture session go?


----------



## GJMody

My doc replied. Said to continue prucalopride. I don't know what to do.


----------



## annie7

my acupuncture session went well.

did your doctor explain specifically why he wants you to keep taking it even though it isn't working?


----------



## GJMody

Nope. shall I stop?


----------



## annie7

i can't tell you to go against your doctor's orders. that's a decision that you'll have to make yourself.

but him telling you to keep taking it even if it's not working just doesn't make sense. he didn't tell you to keep taking amitiza when it wasn't working. so why prucalopride? unless he's getting kickbacks from the drug company. but he sounds like a good doctor, so i wouldn't think he'd be doing that.


----------



## GJMody

My only issue is if prucalopride is working in conjunction with dulcolax. I am guessing. Most probably I am gonna stop it.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> My only issue is if prucalopride is working in conjunction with dulcolax.


if you want to test this theory, you can try taking dulcolax without also taking prucalopride. if you have a good bm, then you know you don't need prucalopride.


----------



## GJMody

That sounds logical. If prucalopride was working, then I would have BM daily.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you would.


----------



## GJMody

Good to know your accupuncture session went well. Currently I am praying for you, my Canadian friend Tauzer, and Lily and Jeremy from Australia. I pray in the morning and evening daily. Tauzer was my classmate in school. Amen! Lol.


----------



## annie7

Thank you for your prayers. Praying for you as well.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell u..on Monday I ate prunes. Prunes as u know are good for constipation. Is that the reason I had very strong urge yesterday along with dulcolax? Am home, drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Forgot to tell u..on Monday I ate prunes. Prunes as u know are good for constipation. Is that the reason I had very strong urge yesterday along with dulcolax?


it could be. prunes never did anything for me but that's me. they do help some people. so does prune juice.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Another warm day. How is it there? If my mood is for beer,I may drink in evening after an hour may be.


----------



## annie7

weather a bit cool and looks like it will rain again any minute.

leaving for pharmacy and grocery store in 15 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Seems you go often for meds n groceries. I buy meds for 10 days and groceries also 10 days. Super market is walking distance from home.


----------



## annie7

I go to the grocery store once a week..every Wednesday. pharmacy maybe twice a month--depends....


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Sounds good. See you later then. I am stopping prucalopride now. Let's see.


----------



## GJMody

Very good article in last months Readers Digest by Indian doctor. He says doctors must show empathy to patients along with courtesy, compassion and info sharing. Doctor's name Dr. K. Srinath Reddy. Doctor must be alleviator, caregiver, teacher, elucidator, researcher, advocate, policy enabler and if need be agitator.


----------



## annie7

sounds like a good article.


----------



## GJMody

It is. If available online, please read it.


----------



## annie7

i guess i'm lucky--all my doctors are very good. no complaints.


----------



## GJMody

I was just gonna mention it that you have been fortunate.😃


----------



## annie7

yes, i have.

i did have one bad doctor, an ENT (ear/nose/throat) . i saw her once-- didn't care for her incompetance, ignorance and rudeness and never saw her again. i noticed later that she had a lot of negative reviews online.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank orange juice and smoked cigarette. Came to work. Will take 3 dulcolax evening.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. On way to home. Will take dulcolax soon.


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.12 here


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Took 3 dulcolax at 5.30. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Hot day here. What about there? How did your grocery shopping and pharmacy visit go? You got all the meds?


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to tell you. Remember I had mentioned Eric from Oregon who was a regular here helping folks out here. I had messaged him on Facebook but for some reason message reached late. He told me he has prostate cancer, undergoing treatment.


----------



## annie7

weather is nice here. not too hot, not too cold.

grocery store and pharm visits went fine.

so sorry to hear eric has prostate cancer. will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## GJMody

He is very intelligent. If you search by author here you can read his posts. Will pray for him too.


----------



## annie7

yes i know. i've read his posts. i've been on this board for many many years.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I didn't know that.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Since yesterday I was having rumblings in my abdomen and pressure too. Took 3 dulcolax at 5.30 pm. Today woke up at 6.50am. Strong call then stopped. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Almost full BM. But not like last week. Tuesday also I had BM but not like last week. Why is that so? Don't have pain though. Don't know whether BM was full or little less? Please comment.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Tuesday also I had BM but not like last week.


so i'm a little confused here. on tuesday you said: "12.45 full, complete BM".

and now you say that you don't know if today's bm was full or a little less



GJMody said:


> Don't know whether BM was full or little less?


if you don't know, then maybe today's bm was full. like i've said before, it's really hard to tell by just looking if you've had a full bm. and you're not having pain, so that's good. when i had incomplete bms, i had pain.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. At work. Leaving soon. Day was a scorcher. Hot, sunny. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

weather nice, sunny, not too hot.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Meant on Tuesday I did have full BM but firm was not as good as last week. But you have said form doesn't matter as we eat different food. I have decided to continue prucalopride as I think it may be helping slightly with dulcooax. Yesterday I had slight pain in evening. I had not taken pruease yesterday night and yest.morning.


----------



## GJMody

*form


----------



## annie7

right--form does not matter. your doctor told you this, too.


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride known as pruease here.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know.


----------



## GJMody

How do u know? Did I tell u? Or u looked it up.


----------



## annie7

you mentioned it before.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. You have good memory. Nearing 7 here. Gonna drink beer in half hour. Chips n other snacks with it. My Australian friend Keli, that's her real name had therapy session on Wed. She said it was intense. Therapist is a woman. Other friend Jeremy is looking for new accupuncture guy as the present one is a chiropractor and only does accupuncture for 20 mins..too less.


----------



## annie7

hope keli's therapy is helping her.

hope jeremy can find an acupuncturist that he likes. my acupuncturist leaves the needles in for 30 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good time. Would you say accupuncture helps you a lot or less than a lot.


----------



## annie7

it helps quite a bit. i still have neuropathy pain but it's not quite as intense as it was before. she's also helped me with other pain. (migraine, etc).


----------



## GJMody

That's good. She must be good. Does accupuncture help with IBS?


----------



## annie7

yes, she is very good. gets 5 star reviews on google.

i don't know if acupuncture helps ibs or not. you can google it.


----------



## GJMody

I did. It says it helps.


----------



## annie7

maybe you should try it.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge there, then went. Did deep breathing. Drank tea again. No urge. Took 2 dulcolax at 9.15. Drank juice. Weht to office.


----------



## GJMody

Had urge at 2.30. went home full, firm BM. From morning itself I had pressure in abdomen. Good that I took dulcolax. Going back to office.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a goood bm.

why don't you take dulcolax everyday so that you could have a good bm every day?


----------



## GJMody

I don't see the need to take daily as my food intake is moderate. I can't eat a big meal as it hurts my bowels. It's 4 pm, at work.


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower and blow drying my hair.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am leaving for home. See u later


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank apple-cranberry cold juice. I tried homoeopathy for constipation. Didn't work and it was expensive. Are you aware of homeopathy? Again a hot day today and there?


----------



## annie7

yes i know about homoeopathy. not impressed by it.

here, weather is cooler, cloudy, may rain.


----------



## GJMody

Neither am I impressed by it. But some people believe in it and take meds. Good weather is cooler. I like rain but too much of it is no good. Plans for tomorrow? I will be mostly home. My sis has not yet messaged me to come to her home for lunch tomorrow. Let's see.


----------



## annie7

cool (cooler than this), rainy weather gives me migraines.


----------



## GJMody

Oh... sorry to hear that. Didn't know weather affected migraines. My office colleague has severe headaches too sometimes. Tests were negative. He takes headache med which helps little bit only.


----------



## annie7

sorry about your coworker's headache pain.

yes, weather and barometric pressure can affect migraines in many people.


----------



## GJMody

Barometric pressure?


----------



## annie7

Yes.


----------



## GJMody

What's barometric pressure?


----------



## annie7

https://www.migraineagain.com/feel-4-ways-barometric-pressure-affects-health/


----------



## GJMody

Read it, ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Then deep breathing again. Drank juice and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Need to cut down on cigarettes. How is your day going? Sunny day here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

it's about 6:30am here and it's dark out. i don't know what our weather is going to be like yet.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I have a question? My attendant is saying I may get a reaction to dulcolax. Swelling of lips, face. Your comment.


----------



## annie7

we talked about this before--remember?

Swelling of lips, face is listed as a possible allergic reaction to dulcolax. if you were allergic to dulcolax, you would have had this side effect right away the first day you took it. you have not had this reaction so you are not allergic to it.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Thanks. Will do Yoga in one hour.


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Will take 3 dulcolax tomorrow. I am missing my kids. But can't go to see them as Corona virus spread is too much.


----------



## annie7

why can't you go see your children? can't you drive there to see them?


----------



## GJMody

I have driver but wife said situation is bad as virus spreading through community spread. She and my kids don't go out of the house. I have to wait. Police may harass me as it is state to another state travel. I spoke to her last week.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad. that's good that your wife and kids are staying safe and not going out of the house.

at least you can talk to them on the phone. that's better than nothing.


----------



## GJMody

I talk to them and see them on WhatsApp video calling.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Their pics u have seen on Facebook. Son is 10, daughter 15. You don't have kids if I recall.


----------



## annie7

yes, they are very good looking. must take after their father.









no, don't have kids.


----------



## GJMody

Was watching TV. High profile actor died in June. So investigation is on whether suicide or murder. Had beer n dinner.


----------



## annie7

what did he die of?


----------



## GJMody

Hanging by cloth from ceiling fan.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. After some time juice. Then syrup. Went to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax at 12.45 pm.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Hanging by cloth from ceiling fan.


yes, i read about that. how sad.

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Read where? Urge not come. It's 4.30 pm


----------



## annie7

online.

hope you get an urge soon.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4 hours since I took Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Dulcolax always took 10 to 12 hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. You told me. Urge has started. But not strong. Leaving for home now.


----------



## annie7

Hope you can go when you get home.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. It's 6.25 here. No urge yet.


----------



## annie7

hope you get one soon.


----------



## GJMody

It's five and a half hours yet.


----------



## annie7

have you been drinking your syrup twice a day like your doctor told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Mostly. Drinking tea now.


----------



## GJMody

Will buy papaya in some time. Eat in one hour, kiwi fruit too. No urge yet.


----------



## annie7

Hope you get an urge soon.


----------



## annie7

maybe you should drink some more syrup--like 2 or 3 doses worth. maybe that will help.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor told 25ml twice a day.


----------



## annie7

both my gastro docs told me i could take as much as i wanted because it helps promote a bm.

you can call your doc and ask him if you can take more so it will be easier for you to go.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 11.45 night. Almost full, sticky, mostly firm. Should I be concerned? Drinking tea now. It's 12.15. Have to take meds.


----------



## annie7

so glad you finally had a bm.

no, i don't see anything to be concerned about. why do you think you should be concerned?


----------



## GJMody

Worried about the form. I know you have said I should not be concerned about form as everytime I cannot have same form. I even read it on net.


----------



## annie7

your doctor told you that form does not matter. please try not to worry about this. just be glad that you had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have to take meds and sleep. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night's sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. I have pressure in abdomen. May take 2 dulcolax tonight. Very hot today here. How is the weather? Accupuncture session today?


----------



## annie7

cooler and thunderstorms here.

no acupuncture today. i'm going every other week now.


----------



## GJMody

Oops I forgot. So then next week you will go. Ok. Drank cold cranberry juice.


----------



## GJMody

I took 2 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Read counseling notes. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came at 8.30. Complete full BM. What is happening is after taking 3 dulcolax, bowels not getting full cleared. So I need to follow up with 2 more dulcolax after one day. Is that ok?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a full bm.



GJMody said:


> What is happening is after taking 3 dulcolax, bowels not getting full cleared. So I need to follow up with 2 more dulcolax after one day. Is that ok?


yes, that's ok.


----------



## GJMody

I haven't been drinking kefir. I think it helps my bowels. Will prepare today. Am at work. More than one hour to go.


----------



## GJMody

Hot day. How is weather there


----------



## annie7

cool, damp and cloudy. might rain again.


----------



## GJMody

Oops. Just drank warm turmeric milk. Boiled coconut powder in water. Will let it cool down. Then put starter culture, then in fridge for 6 hours. I really think kefir is helping me but along with dulcolax. It is a strong probiotic drink. Will see when to take dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you feel kefir is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

I spoke to my son and daughter on Monday. She is in tenth grade. Exams starting tomorrow...but online only. My son's exam on Sept. 19 th.


----------



## annie7

good luck to them on their exams.

going to grocery store in a few minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Right today is Wed.


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done?


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done?


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. Drank kefir and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. No urge. Went to work. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Does dulcolax make you tired?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

no, ducolax did not make me tired. fatigue can be a side effect of taking prucalopride, though.

aren't your vitamins helping with your fatigue?


----------



## GJMody

Vitamins are helping little. When I wake up, I feel tired.


----------



## annie7

I always feel tired.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..do u? Then I am not the only one. Am home. Fatigue...effect of prucalopride? I am home. Took warm turmeric milk. I had taken dulcolax day before yesterday. Shall I take 3 today or tomorrow? Will decide.


----------



## annie7

oh i know lots of people who are tired all the time.

if i were you, i'd be taking 3 dulcolax tonight. but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

What might be the reason for their tiredness? I may take dulcolax tonight, not sure. It rained for few minutes in evening, so it's cooled down a little.


----------



## annie7

yes, fatigue is a listed side effect of prucalopride:

http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/MBCP/Prucalopride.pdf

also other articles said the same thing.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> What might be the reason for their tiredness?


oh i don't know. i didn't ask them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. One reason may be work related stress, another may be lack of sleep, other may be mental and emotional issues. I don't have stress, sleep is good but I do have mental issues.


----------



## annie7

yes, maybe that's it. you can always ask your doc about your fatigue if it's bothering you that much.

me--i'm used to feeling tired.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax at 8.15 pm.


----------



## annie7

Good.
Hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Did deep breathing. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Later drank Kefir and smoked cigarettes. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Urge started at 1 pm. Went home. Had BM at 1.45. full.firm, one piece. Had lunch at 2.30 pm. Rained briefly. Cooled down.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.20 pm here. Leaving after one hour or more.


----------



## GJMody

Rained for few mins two hours back. How is the weather there? It's almost 5 here.


----------



## annie7

weather here sunny and cool.


----------



## GJMody

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Came home half hour back. It's 6.30 now. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Have to buy groceries in one hour. Checked my weight. It has increased by 5 lbs. Can't you learn accupuncture and do it yourself or is it tough to learn?


----------



## annie7

well, you have to go to acupuncture school for about three years to get your accreditation. it's expensive.


----------



## GJMody

I see, no kidding. 3 years...that's long.


----------



## annie7

Yep.


----------



## GJMody

Going for groceries in half hour. Will drink beer later. I love beer.


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done. Beer on the way. Attendant getting it. Any plans for weekend? How is your home improvement job going?


----------



## annie7

no plans for weekend. have you any plans for the weekend?

this particular home improvement job is over. we have more to do but that will have to wait til next year.


----------



## GJMody

No plans as such. I may buy shirts for myself. May go to sis place on Sunday for lunch. Watch tv and chat with friends.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8 drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Deep breathing. Drank pomegranate juice. Came to work. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Will take 3 dulcolax tomorrow morning or afternoon. Weather hot today and there? It's 4.15 here. Will leave in 45 mins may be.


----------



## annie7

it's still dark out here (just after 7 am) weather temperature is supposed to be moderate today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving office in short while. My colleague gets severe headache, sometimes left, sometimes right. Doctor told no migraine. He takes medicine but not helpful. OTC med.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about your colleague and his headaches.

i'm no doc of course, but it sure sounds like a migraine to me. if i were he, i would see another doctor --preferable a headache specialist or at least a neurologist--for a second opinion. OTC meds don't work on my migraines either. hope he can find a doc who will help him.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. He told he has shown to many doctors. His brother has the same prob. Will ask if he has shown neurologist. Me and he,we both hail from the same native place from the state of Gujarat in Western India. Place name Balasunor. Our Prime Minister also from Gujarat state but another place - Ahmedabad.


----------



## GJMody

* Balasinor


----------



## annie7

yes--do ask him if he's seen a neurologist or--best of all--a headache specialist. that's who he really needs to see--not a regular doctor.


----------



## GJMody

My guess is he must have seen a headache doctor and not a regular doctor. I will ask him on Monday.


----------



## annie7

my primary care doc was very thorough, too, as well as my neurologist. she ordered an MRI of my brain.

and shame on his doctors for not giving him any prescription meds to help ease his pain.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Wonder why docs didn't prescribe meds. Will ask him.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ya. Wonder why docs didn't prescribe meds.


yes--that's the least they should do.

and he really needs to see a headache specialist--not just a doctor. a lot of hospitals (at least in the usa) have a Headache Treatment Unit for people who have severe headache problems. my local hospital has this service. and it's not very big hospital, either.

https://mhni.com/treatment/treatment-chelsea


----------



## GJMody

MHNI seems to be a good hospital for people with severe headache. Don't think we have this kind of facility in India. But we have good doctors.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you have good doctors


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Took 3 dulcolax at 9.25 am. Drank pomegranate juice and smoked cigarette. No urge. Did Yoga. Have to go to my sis place in afternoon.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 4pm. After 6.5 hours. Why so early? Full BM I think. Some of it was semi solid. Had tea and smoked cigarettes before BM. I thought I will have BM at 7 or later. Your comments please.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i just got done taking a shower. now i have to blow dry my hair.

that's good you had a good bm. no i don't know why you had a bm earlier than you thought you would. nothing to worry about, though. just be glad you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Weather has cooled down as it rained a little in afternoon. How is the weather there? Have you been to Detroit?


----------



## annie7

rained last night. now partly cloudy, moderate temp.

years ago my husband and i and some friends would go to detroit to see hockey games.


----------



## GJMody

Detroit Red Wings. They are a good team but don't know about their recent performance. Not following hockey. Do read about the NBA games in newspaper here. We have hockey but not ice hockey but it's played on AstroTurf. Hockey is our national game although Cricket is more popular. India,Pakistan, England, Australia, West Indies, Bangladesh play this game. Slowly gaining popularity in US.


----------



## annie7

that's interesting.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket little similar to baseball. You can see info on Google. Also you can see which cities in US it is played. It is played in Florida for sure . New Jersey may be.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know what cricket is like. i've seen it on tv.


----------



## GJMody

😎 That's good. 5.44 here


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV. Drank turmeric milk.


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to my kids on ZOOM video chat. On Zoom images are very clear. They will be coming in December for my sister's daughter engagement. December second week.


----------



## annie7

oh that's wonderful that your children will be coming to visit in december!.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome. so happy for you!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Came to work. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Will have to take 2 dulcolax tonight. Pressure in abdomen.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM.


----------



## GJMody

Will have tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

Right.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving work in few mins. Weather not hot today. How is it there?


----------



## annie7

Cloudy and cool.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am home. Just drank kefir. I am in a somber mood. Am not satisfied with life at all. Children are away. Work is not that good. No friends. I told my colleague to show to neurologist. It's upto him.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you are in a somber mood.

please try to think positive--try to look at what you have rather then what you don't have. you children will be coming to see you in december and in the meantime you can stay in touch with them with zoom.

if you're not happy with your job, can you find a better job--one that you like? at least your brother in law lets you go home when you feel a bm is coming. that's good. i never did like my job at all--hated it, in fact. but at least it paid well and had good benefits.

and at least you have your online friends--me, and the friends you chat with in australia, canada etc.

hopefully your colleague will be able to see a headache specialist.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your kind words. Just took 2 Dulcolax. 7.15 here.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome. hope you have a good bm tomorrow. it's 9:45 here.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. No urge. Drank kefir. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Urge at 12.30pm. BM at 12.45. ok, firm. I am feeling tired.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Still at work. It's 4.40. Lily not feeling good. Tired from work. Other job is moderator at Facebook site for BPD- borderline personality disorder. It was stressful I think. Hot today again and there?


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry lily isn't feeling well. if her FB job is stressful, maybe she should resign and let someone else do it. it's not good to do something that negatively affects her health.

weather cloudy and cool.


----------



## GJMody

I agree. I just told her that she quit moderator job. I came home half hour back. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Really need to cut down on smoking. It's bad for me as I have bipolar disorder. My Canadian friend called my yesterday night. It seems his bladder and constipation prob is due to weak pelvic muscles. He went to physio for exercises and it was painful. She told to do Yoga stretches also. He said his body is not flexible. I said give it time. He has been put on anti depressant Paxil. Will take couple of weeks to kick in. He has insurance but for lesser amount. His ex-wife moving into new house with her boyfriend shortly. Her daughter lives with her but doesn't talk much. His 2 sons live with their mom. They are only interested in money. It's very sad. He is heartbroken. My daughter's exams going on. Chatted with her. My son's exam I think in couple of days. Life is full of hassles.


----------



## GJMody

daughter lives with HIM


----------



## annie7

yes, it would be good if you could cut down on your smoking.

so sorry about your canadian friend and all his problems. i had pelvic floor problems, too, except mine were too tight.

good luck to your children with their exams. it's always nice once exams are over.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. His children- 2 sons, 1 daughter should respect him. Not be rude and clamor for money. His wife took him for a ride. Took away his house and money. Some women are very cunning.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right about his children. such a shame they treat him that way..

and that's a shame about his divorce, too. wish he'd had a better attorney.


----------



## GJMody

You are right.


----------



## GJMody

1.15 here. Woke up to take my meds. Back to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. No urge. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. Drank cumin beverage. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving soon. Will be taking 3 dulcolax at 7. Rained heavily here for 15 mins. Now stopped. How is it there?


----------



## annie7

the last few days here have been cloudy, with a red sun because of all the smoke coming this way from the wildfires raging on the west coast.

https://www.bridgemi.com/michigan-environment-watch/smoke-over-michigan-skies-western-wildfires-burn

hope you have a good bm tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. It's raining again. My mood low since morning. Wife called, I told I will call in evening. My daughter exams over. Son's exam started yesterday. Wild fires hard to control. Saw it on tv.


----------



## annie7

so sorrry your mood is low again today.

good luck to your kids with their exams. i'm sure they will do well.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will take dulcolax in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy now. will be back in about an hour or so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See u then. Spoke to my son.


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to my wife.


----------



## GJMody

Had dinner. Rice, oakra, yogurt. Did u get your meds n groceries.


----------



## annie7

that's good you spoke with your son.



GJMody said:


> Spoke to my wife.


what did she have to say?

yes, got meds and groceries. have to call my eye doc re questions re eye med.


----------



## GJMody

She didn't say much. Inquired about my health or what gift to buy for my niece for her engagement ceremony. 
What's wrong with your eye? Left or right eye?
It's 12.04 here. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

the eye doctor told me i have blepharitis. in both eyes. you can google it for more information. they hurt a lot, they are very dry and my vision is blurry. not fun. he prescribed some steriod antibiotic eye drops for them. i sure do hope they work and don't give me bad side effects.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Strong call. Full BM, mostly firm. Had taken 3 dulcolax at 7.15 yesterday. Mood ok not great. Spoke to my son yesterday.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

that's good you spoke to your son yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Leaving in one hour. Rained heavily, then stopped.


----------



## GJMody

How is weather there?


----------



## annie7

cool and cloudy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Reaching home after buying prucalopride med. It's 5.43 here.


----------



## GJMody

Was raining heavily. I am home. Reached 40 mins back. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Have to prepare kefir. Rain stopped now. So did you buy groceries and meds yesterday. Right now my mood is ok.


----------



## annie7

yes i bought groceries and my eye meds yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

What's wrong with your eye if I may ask. I wear spectacles for short-sightedness. Right eye power is 4.25, left eye 3.75. Used to wear contact lenses long back.


----------



## annie7

the eye doctor told me i have blepharitis. in both eyes. you can google it for more information. they hurt a lot, they are very dry and my vision is blurry. not fun. he prescribed some steriod antibiotic eye drops for them. i sure do hope they work and don't give me bad side effects.

i wear glasses, too. i'm nearsighted. and yes, i used to wear contact lenses years ago. but now i need bifocals.


----------



## GJMody

Inflammation of the eyelid causes dryness and affects tear production. But it says it occurs with other skin condition and allergies. No cure. Doesn't say blurry vision.


----------



## annie7

well i have blurry vision because of the dryness.


----------



## annie7

https://www.aoa.org/healthy-eyes/eye-and-vision-conditions/blepharitis

and other articles say the same thing.

https://www.aao.org/eye-health/ask-ophthalmologist-q/blurriness-blepharitis


----------



## GJMody

Read the link. Blurry vision in extreme cases. I hope the drops work.


----------



## annie7

thank you. i hope they work, too.


----------



## GJMody

Aren't you angry with God for so many health probs. I asked the same question to my Canadian friend. His reply was he is not angry. He prays to God to show him the right path and give guidance.


----------



## annie7

oh, good for your canadian friend--he really has a good attitude.

i'm not angry either. so many people have worse heallth problems than i do. so i'm just grateful that it's not worse.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 1.15 here. Woke up to take meds. Rain stopped. Back to sleep. Have been missing Yoga. Will do tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Have been missing Yoga. Will do tomorrow morning.


good.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you're having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Was busy with work. Came home half hour back. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Did deep breathing. Tired in evening to do Yoga and in morning waking up little late. Will have to do in morning only. Didn't rain yet but it may. My Canadian friend has fallen into depression and has anxiety because of health probs and kids not treating him well. I told him to meet his shrink again.
How are you? Weather? Plans for the weekend? I am working tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about your canadian friend. i do hope he takes your advice and talks to his shrink and i hope his shrink can help him.

weather is cool and sunny. no plans for weekend.


----------



## GJMody

I took 3 dulcolax on Wed. Had BM on Thursday morning. Should I take 3 tonight?


----------



## annie7

If it was me, I would.


----------



## GJMody

Am taking in 5 mins. It's 7.12


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 one hour back.


----------



## annie7

goog. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up now at 1.30. Took meds. Going back to sleep. Hope your day going good.


----------



## annie7

it's ok. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Read counseling notes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarette. Urge came. Almost full BM. Drank juice and smoked cigarette. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Read counseling notes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarette. Urge came. Almost full BM. Drank juice and smoked cigarette. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Had rumbling in my abdomen and slight urge feeling. May be my bowels are not completely cleared. I may take 2 Dulcolax in evening and eat papaya. It's 5 pm here. Leaving shortly. Little raining. How are you? Did you get your eyes medicine?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I may take 2 Dulcolax in evening and eat papaya.


sounds like a good idea.

yes, i got my eye medicine wednesday.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Does it help? Isn't blurry vision dangerous? You can't drive.


----------



## annie7

it's helped the blurry vision. but i still have lots of eye pain and dryness.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. On my way home. Today evening cricket matches starting at 7.30


----------



## GJMody

It's 6 pm now. No rain.


----------



## annie7

it got so cold here that we had frost last night.


----------



## GJMody

Weather playing games. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will also eat prunes. Have to go to my sis place tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## annie7

have you eaten prunes before?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Many times. They don't give me lose stools though.


----------



## annie7

all they ever gave me was gas, gas, gas. same thing for prune juice.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. took 2 dulcolax. Buying papaya.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope your team wins.


----------



## GJMody

Me too.


----------



## GJMody

Switched off tv


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Went to buy cigarettes and milk. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Did deep breathing and read counseling notes. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Urge came. Complete BM. Leftover of Saturday. No rain yet.


----------



## GJMody

Do I have stool leftover in my colon?


----------



## GJMody

Took mebeverine capsule as had slight abdominal pain at 2.30. Am preparing kefir.


----------



## GJMody

Had small BM at 3. Wonder why? Should I be worried?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a complete bm.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Had small BM at 3. Wonder why? Should I be worried?


that's good you had another bm. no, you should not be worried about this.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 4.13 here. No rain yet. Good morning to you. I had hair cut and head massage today at barber shop. My right hip is brittle. No pain. Thinking of showing to doctor.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i have to blow dry my hair.

.



GJMody said:


> My right hip is brittle. No pain. Thinking of showing to doctor.


 what do you mean by "brittle"? at least you don't have pain. that's good. i have arthritis in my right hip.


----------



## GJMody

Oh....ok. brittle means slightly lose.


----------



## annie7

Loose? Sorry I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## GJMody

Hip joint little lose. Don't worry.


----------



## annie7

if it's bothering you, then, yes, you should ask your doc about it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just done groceries. Drank orange juice and smoked cigarette. Will drink beer later. Rained s bit only then stopped. How is the weather? Do you watch TV?


----------



## GJMody

*a bit


----------



## GJMody

*a bit


----------



## annie7

here it is sunny and cool.

yes i watch tv.


----------



## GJMody

Weather good. It's been weeks since I watched the Corona virus situation in USA. Will see on internet now. Here since last fees Corona cases rising and deaths too. Daily 800 to 1000 deaths. My city relatively ok.But other cities not ok.


----------



## GJMody

*last few weeks


----------



## annie7

that's good that your city is relatively ok.


----------



## GJMody

USA..6.8 million cases. 199k deaths.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's sad, isn't it.

a woman i used to work with developed early-onset dementia and was put in a nursing home where she caught covid-19 and then died from it.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! That's really tragic. In Mumbai city cases are rising. Let me see cases in India and tell u.


----------



## GJMody

India..5.6million cases, deaths.. 86k


----------



## annie7

how sad.


----------



## GJMody

Indeed. My office guy and another guy's wife tested positive but with quarantine and meds they recovered. Need a good vaccine fast.


----------



## annie7

So glad they recovered.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match started. It's 7.30 here


----------



## annie7

Hope your team wins.


----------



## GJMody

My team playing tommorow. IPL...8 city teams play each other. My team Hyderabad Sunrisers


----------



## annie7

i see. well, i hope they win when they play tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. No urge. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4pm. I was so sleepy 😴 took a nap. More than one hour to go. Hot today. How is it there?


----------



## annie7

supposed to be sunny and warmer today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving in half hour.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will have to take 3 dulcolax at 7.15. It's 6.30 now. I can't seem to wake up early at 7. Waking up at 7.30. Also feel tired in the morning. Taking vitamin daily. Eating also simple food.


----------



## annie7

hopefully your vitamins will help with your fatigue. or you could always talk to your doctor about it, if it's bothering you.


----------



## GJMody

Just read side effects of Lesuride 75 mg. Headache, fatigue, sleepiness. Don't have headache or sleepiness. Do have fatigue. Will speak to psychiatrist in my next appointment. This medicine for bowels and bipolar disorder.


----------



## annie7

have you been having fatigue ever since you started taking it?


----------



## GJMody

I think so because previously I didn't have.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing and read counseling notes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge, not strong. Strong urge at 11 in office. Went home urge was strong then diminished. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Full BM. I have some questions which I will ask later.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a full bm.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. I am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I wanted when my strong, then why did it diminish? When my urge was strong I held up. Did not go to bathroom. Is that the reason it diminished? Also I drank beer on Sunday. Please comment.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I wanted when my strong, then why did it diminish? When my urge was strong I held up. Did not go to bathroom. Is that the reason it diminished?


yes, i think that's why your urge diminished.

i don't think that drinking beer has anything to do with it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Weather good today. Not too hot, no rain. How is the weather there? Do you think that some stool stuck in colon? Form of stool doesn't matter, right?


----------



## annie7

weather here warmer and sunny.

you said you had a full bm so i don't think there is any stool stuck in your colon.

and yes, form does not matter. you gastro doc told you that, too.

.


----------



## GJMody

Not been doing Yoga since few days. Will start from tomorrow morning. Did Yoga help your constipation.


----------



## annie7

No. But I hope it helps you.


----------



## GJMody

I think Yoga assists dulcolax effect. Today another cricket match in one hour.


----------



## annie7

that's good that yoga is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Was watching cricket. I don't have pain or bloating. Had papaya n dinner.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you don't have pain or bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.40. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drsnk


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.40. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did Yoga. No urge. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. Came to work. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Will take 3 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

My scanner not working, sitting idle. Weather good, bright n sunny.


----------



## annie7

hope they get your scanner fixed.

still dark here....


----------



## GJMody

Scanner working now. One hour left.


----------



## annie7

that's good your scanner is working now.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk. My bowels are not getting fully cleared after taking 3 dulcolax. I have take 2 Dulcolax next day. Have to send my attendant to pharmacy to buy meds in one hour. Will eat prunes n pears later on.


----------



## annie7

maybe if yu took three dulcolax every day, like i did, your bowels would get cleared.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't know you took three daily. Will see. My Canadian classmate Tauzer is in bad shape. Health probs and depression. Pelvic muscles tight and anal spincture loose. Physio has given exercises. But exercises are opposite. Meaning contradictory. So he will ask physio. He also has migraine and insomnia. Constipation bcoz of pelvic muscles and bladder prob.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Didn't know you took three daily.


yes, i've told you that before.

i'm sorry your canadian friend has so many problems. i also have migraines and insomnia, so i can empathize. hopefully his physio will give him the appropriate exercises to do. i had tight pelvic floor muscles, too. my pelvic floor PT gave me exercises to do as well as biofeedback to help loosen them up. i also bought a home biofeedback machine to i could practice it at home.

leaving for grocery store in about 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done I guess. Do u use coupons?


----------



## annie7

i used to use coupons. but now we no longer subscribe to a newspaper so no coupons anymore.


----------



## annie7

we get the newspaper online now--not in print.


----------



## Stevect06

I temporarily suspended newspaper delivery because unfortunately we're all part time at work right now due Covid19. Just re-subscribed, the newspaper rep was nice enough to give me a discount. I also use the newspaper for starting fires in the wood stove. Not this week though - 80+ in the forecast Friday. If it wasn't for that I'd probably subscribe to online only.

Speaking of newspapers, I do look for coupons for Miralax. I just bought some yesterday but didn't see any coupons. If it's available, I always buy the 'Value Size' since I use it daily. For those who subscribe to online news, I wonder if you've tried finding coupons for Miralax and other medications online? I think I did for Miralax a few years ago. Every little bit helps these days.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Woke up at 7.40. Went to buy cigarettes and sugar. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Read counseling notes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came, had a BM....lump. I think it was full. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## annie7

Stevect06 said:


> I temporarily suspended newspaper delivery because unfortunately we're all part time at work right now due Covid19. Just re-subscribed, the newspaper rep was nice enough to give me a discount. I also use the newspaper for starting fires in the wood stove. Not this week though - 80+ in the forecast Friday. If it wasn't for that I'd probably subscribe to online only.
> 
> Speaking of newspapers, I do look for coupons for Miralax. I just bought some yesterday but didn't see any coupons. If it's available, I always buy the 'Value Size' since I use it daily. For those who subscribe to online news, I wonder if you've tried finding coupons for Miralax and other medications online? I think I did for Miralax a few years ago. Every little bit helps these days.


hi steve!

so sorry to hear that you are part time at work now. i hope that changes soon.

i think the miralax website has coupons but you probably already checked that.

you are so right--every little bit helps!


----------



## GJMody

Came home early. Pressure in abdomen. Took 2 dulcolax. Seems morning not complete BM.
It's 4.50 here.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll have a complete bm soon.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Weather not too hot. How is it there.


----------



## annie7

same--not too hot.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Sweet n short reply. LoL😃


----------



## annie7

☺


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to my colleague regarding his headaches. He said he did show to neurologist. Did get MRI scan done. But nothing showed up. His brother also has same type of headaches. One of the doctor said headache bcoz of tension. That's rubbish. So now I won't ask him again. Also loud music and sounds makes it worse.
My Canadian friend met his physio. He showed exercises and did accupuncture and reiki. I don't think reiki helps. Will wait for urge.


----------



## annie7

my neurologist said i have both migraine and tension headaches.

hopefully your canadian friend's physio can help him.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. That's no good. I will speak to my Canadian friend in few mins.


----------



## GJMody

He said long term treatment trying to stay positive.


----------



## annie7

good. that's the key--staying positive.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Just spoke to my Australian friend Jeremy on Facebook. He has lot of pain. Is suicidal. I told him to wait for accupuncture to work.


----------



## annie7

good advice. hopefully acupuncture will help him. it can take a while to kick in.


----------



## GJMody

For you accupuncture is working as it reduces the PN pain. Does it work for everyone? As mentioned earlier I did take accupuncture sessions but briefly and stopped. So I don't know.


----------



## annie7

i don't know if it works for everyone or not. you do have to give it time to kick in.


----------



## GJMody

How much time? Couple of months or more


----------



## annie7

i don't know. from what i've read, it depends on each person's condition and response to acupuncture. you can google for more information.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Nearing 3 hours. Urge not come.


----------



## annie7

Sorry about that.


----------



## GJMody

Will wait


----------



## Stevect06

annie7 said:


> hi steve!
> 
> so sorry to hear that you are part time at work now. i hope that changes soon.
> 
> i think the miralax website has coupons but you probably already checked that.
> 
> you are so right--every little bit helps!


Hi Annie!

Nice to get an email notification on this topic! Thank you, at least the company is still paying for our insurance. We're still paying weekly with payroll deductions, but better than no insurance at all. Another benefit is partial unemployment benefits. The fringe benefit is being out on my deck right now in this Indian Summer weather and doing a bit of remote work and getting paid for it! Thankfully technology has helped us in some ways to deal with the pandemic.

It appears there are some Miralax coupons online. Got curious about Amazon.com since my search brought up them. Same price as the local Walmart. Another plus about being home during the day - unlike the evening there was no waiting line (based on store capacity) the other day to get into the store. Also on the Amazon site I saw Clearlax - curious about that. I even saw that at the local Aldi store. Not sure if Aldi is nationwide, they're a discount grocery store. Been shopping there almost exclusively lately except for cat food - not gonna skimp with them!

I hope you and yours are staying healthy and safe.


----------



## GJMody

Drank kefir, smoked cigarette. No urge yet. It's 8.45 here. 4 hours. Will eat light supper.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM 15 mins back, but not firm, was flattish. Why? Is it because I drank lot of juice and kefir? Am worried. Previously my bowels used to get cleared after taking 3 dulcolax, now not so.


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## GJMody

??


----------



## GJMody

Guess u are not there.


----------



## annie7

i was at acupuncture. my acupuncturist had a cancellation so i was able to book an appointment to see her.



GJMody said:


> Had BM 15 mins back, but not firm, was flattish. Why? Is it because I drank lot of juice and kefir? Am worried. Previously my bowels used to get cleared after taking 3 dulcolax, now not so.


form does not matter. please don't worry about this. just be glad you had a bm.


----------



## annie7

Stevect06 said:


> Hi Annie!
> 
> Nice to get an email notification on this topic! Thank you, at least the company is still paying for our insurance. We're still paying weekly with payroll deductions, but better than no insurance at all. Another benefit is partial unemployment benefits. The fringe benefit is being out on my deck right now in this Indian Summer weather and doing a bit of remote work and getting paid for it! Thankfully technology has helped us in some ways to deal with the pandemic.
> 
> It appears there are some Miralax coupons online. Got curious about Amazon.com since my search brought up them. Same price as the local Walmart. Another plus about being home during the day - unlike the evening there was no waiting line (based on store capacity) the other day to get into the store. Also on the Amazon site I saw Clearlax - curious about that. I even saw that at the local Aldi store. Not sure if Aldi is nationwide, they're a discount grocery store. Been shopping there almost exclusively lately except for cat food - not gonna skimp with them!
> 
> I hope you and yours are staying healthy and safe.


yes, the notifications are handy, aren't they.

so glad to hear that you still have your insurance.

we don't have aldi stores around here (i'm in michigan, not far from ann arbor.) but it sure would be nice to have a discount grocery store. and you are so right--can't skimp on cat food! they want (demand) only the best!







gotta keep those kitties happy! like they say: "dogs have owners. cats have staff."

yes, thanks, we're staying healthy and safe and i hope you and yours are, too.


----------



## Stevect06

Thank you Annie, all is well here (I guess us IBS-C members have a unique definition of 'well'!) and glad to hear the same with you.

Re: insurance - had a routine doctors visit last week. I mentioned things are as usual in the IBS dept. and that I sometimes try to cut down on Miralax. She said something like Naa... just take it!. Agreed, sometimes cutting back results in you know what. This doctor is cool, just a kid in my book as I'll assume maybe early 40s.Then again many professionals are 'kids' to us when you get to be our age! She's the one that told me Miralax should be safe to take often, although in my case it's daily. If a doctor gives it to her kids on a routine basis, I trust it's safe. And you're the one with a saying that I've practiced for several years now that has helped me - "Fiber is not our friend" Maybe not verbatim, but I was eating prunes, dates.. etc. - which was making things so much worse. Cutting down on fiber absolutely helped.


----------



## annie7

oh your doctor sounds like a great doc! my gastro docs both told me that miralax was safe to take daily and said that i could as much of it as i want.

so glad to hear that cutting down on fiber has helped you. doing that sure did help me.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.40. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came. Had BM. Should I have taken 2 dulcolax at night instead of evening. Because I drank lot of juices, kefir. That affected my bowels. It's 10.30 and am at work. Will start drinking warm water again as I had stopped.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a bm.



GJMody said:


> Should I have taken 2 dulcolax at night instead of evening.


you can experiment and see which time works best for you.


----------



## GJMody

You are right like most times. It is suiting me to take at night. Leaving for pharmacy n then home.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> It is suiting me to take at night.


sounds like a plan.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. When my bowels don't get fully empty I get abdominal pain. Not severe and then it goes away. Then I gotta to take 2 dulcolax, then my bowels get cleared next morning or afternoon.


----------



## annie7

Hopefully you are not having pain now.


----------



## GJMody

Not now. Had yesterday afternoon. Was raining here, then stopped.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you are not having pain now.

Sunny and hot here.


----------



## GJMody

I get tired and go to sleep at 9.30 and wake up at 7.30. Since last few days I am feeling less tired may be because of vitamin? What time you go to sleep and wake up? Do u feel tired constantly?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you're not as tired anymore.

i'm always tired because i have insomnia. i take sleeping pills but even then i only get about 5 hours of sleep at night if i'm lucky. five hours of sleep is not near enough for me.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. 5 hours is less. But some people just require 4 or 5 hours of sleep and they are fresh. For me I require 7 to 8 hours- a must or next day I get sleepy.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> But some people just require 4 or 5 hours of sleep and they are fresh.


well i'm definitely not one of those people. i am exhausted all the time. one of the nurses at the hospital told me that it's harder to deal with pain when you don't get enough sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. Because you are stressed bcoz of lack of sleep, on top of that you have to deal with pain.Not a good situation.


----------



## GJMody

Was watching cricket match on TV. Are u completely retired or u work part-time?


----------



## annie7

i'm completely retired, thank god. so is my husband.


----------



## GJMody

OK. Woke up at 7.40. Felt tired. Bought cigarettes. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Read notes. No urge. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. Went to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Came home early as from now Saturday half day till 3pm. Took 3 dulcolax at 4.15
Hope to get urge at night. Was raining off and on. How is weather there. Did you have accupuncture this week? Hope eyes better after taking meds. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took three dulcolax.

it's still dark out. i think the weather report said that it's supposed to be a nice day.

have acupuncture tuesday..


----------



## GJMody

Oh..yes.. accupuncture on Tues. My bro in law is obese. Does that mean he has more chances of getting heart attack? His height shorter than mine but weight 200 lbs. He is taking blood pressure meds and one other med I don't know. My sister is slim n tall. No health probs.


----------



## annie7

that's a shame your BIL is so obese. hope he can manage to lose some weight.


----------



## GJMody

He plays squash...sport daily morning. He eats breakfast but no lunch but eats dinner. He takes alcohol and eats a lot.lol! In USA obesity is rampant. Even kids are fat. I am tall and normal weight 158 lbs.


----------



## annie7

my husband and i are both on blood pressure pills but neither of us are overweight.


----------



## GJMody

That's good that you are normal weight. My mom had low blood pressure and used to take same med daily for many years. Med was Aten-50.


----------



## annie7

I used to have low blood pressure.


----------



## GJMody

So now you don't have blood pressure? Or have high blood pressure? Do you change ostomy bag daily? Are the stools normal?


----------



## annie7

i have high blood pressure.

i change my bag every five days. my output (stools) are liquidy. that's normal for an ileostomy.


----------



## GJMody

When n why does the doc decide that a person requires ostomy? Any factors?


----------



## annie7

i went to my colorectal surgeon and told him i wanted an ostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Because of severe constipation? Do I need ostomy?🤔


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Because of severe constipation?


yes. my tests showed that i had colonic inertia and pfd and rectal hyposensitivity.

noi you do not need an ostomy. your doc would tell you if he thought you did need one.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. India's Prime Minister addressing United Nations General Assembly right now.


----------



## annie7

good. sounds intersting.


----------



## GJMody

Saw for little while. Will watch cricket after 15 mins. Used to like Oprah Winfrey show.


----------



## annie7

i've never watched that.


----------



## GJMody

You didn't like it or not found interesting enough.


----------



## annie7

Never wanted to watch it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Four hours over, no urge yet. It's 8.30 here.


----------



## annie7

you only took ducolax about 4 hours ago. dulcolax used to take 10 to 12 hours to work for me. most people take it at night and it works the next morning for them.


----------



## GJMody

For me when I take at night, sometimes it works in the morning, sometimes in the afternoon. Let's see.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Woke up last night 12.40 to take bipolar disorder meds. Will have to take earlier. Woke up at 8 today. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Strong urge. Full BM. Big lump. The only difference I have made since last two days is drinking warm water. My therapist had told to drink 8 glasses of warm water daily. Also read on Google warm water helps contract the colon and assists constipation. Have to go to my sister's place for lunch. Will see you later in the day.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a full bm.

hope you have a good lunch at your sister's house.


----------



## GJMody

Lunch cancelled. Going for dinner.


----------



## GJMody

Do u think warm water helps with C


----------



## annie7

it certainly never helped me, but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry just came home. Had gone to my sis place. As I was saying my counselor had told to drink 8-10 glasses of warm water daily, that will help with constipation. Had started one month but didn't continue. Again started 2 days back.


----------



## GJMody

*one month back


----------



## annie7

Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Weather cooler today. Nice.


----------



## annie7

That's good.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing exercise. No urge. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. Came to office, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.30. Taking 3 dulcolax at 5. Leaving at 5.40. Rained in afternoon. Stopped now. How are you and the weather?


----------



## annie7

Still dark out. I think it's supposed to rain.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.I don't like too much rain or winter, snow


----------



## annie7

me neither.


----------



## annie7

why did you say in this post that you don't have constipation??

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357838-bad-c-probably-impacted-or-worse/


----------



## GJMody

I meant I have constipation but dulcolax is helping. I will post again there now. Took 3 dulcolax at 5.15. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Am home. Will do Yoga shortly.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Took 3 dulcolax at 5.15.


good.


----------



## GJMody

I have rectified my post. Do read it.


----------



## annie7

good. yes, i read it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching cricket match.


----------



## GJMody

First innings over in the match. Switched off tv.


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge. Read counseling notes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No strong urge. Went to work. Urge started from 3. Strong urge. Came home. Strong urge at 4.15. Had firm BM. Firm n slight flattish. Why am I not getting good bm's like 2 weeks back? Warm day today. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette at 4.40.


----------



## annie7

why don't you think that today's bm was not a good one? form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

Well it was ok. Started raining here now. Forecast of 3 days rain. This year lot of rain specially in September. I just wrote down in my diary the meds I am taking and their uses. Currently I am taking 7 meds. 2 meds for bipolar disorder. 1 for major depressive disorder, 1 for movement disorder...my left fingers shake. 1 for IBS, 1 for motility, 1 for anxiety.


----------



## GJMody

Lesuride 75 mg is for IBS and depression but not working for motility and prucalopride has stopped working. All other meds are working.


----------



## annie7

why are you still taking prucalopride if it's not working?

we've been having lots of rain here, too.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor told to continue prucalopride. I don't like too much rain.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Doctor told to continue prucalopride.


even if it isn't working? that seems odd. he didn't have you continue amitiza when that wasn't working.

i don't like too much rain when it's cool out. that's migraine weather for me.


----------



## GJMody

Oh.....ok. My childhood friend from San Diego called in morning but I was out. Will call him later


----------



## annie7

that's good. nice to stay in touch.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 6.20. Am reading.


----------



## GJMody

You said you used to do Yoga. For how many years? How much time each session? At yoga studio? Did it benefit you mentally and physically? How so?


----------



## annie7

i did it for about a year. it didn't seem to help much so i stopped doing it.


----------



## annie7

leaving for acupuncture in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have a good session. I am watching cricket match. Will talk later.


----------



## GJMody

How did accupuncture go


----------



## annie7

fine, thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy from Australia, still has physical pain even after completing 3 accupuncture sessions. He told me today. I think he should ask the accupuncture guy, right?


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy from Australia, still has physical pain even after completing 3 accupuncture sessions. He told me today. I think he should ask the accupuncture guy, right?


----------



## GJMody

It's 1 am. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Jeremy from Australia, still has physical pain even after completing 3 accupuncture sessions. He told me today. I think he should ask the accupuncture guy, right?


acupuncture can take a while to kick in. but yes, he can discuss this with his acupuncturist.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Read counseling notes. Drank juice and smoked cigarette. Came to work, drank tea and smoked cigarette. Leaving for home now. Talk to you then.


----------



## annie7

Not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Had taken dulcolax on Monday at 5. Shall I take 3 today? Do you think my constipation prob is more or less under control? How long have we been chatting?


----------



## annie7

yes, if it were me, i'd be taking 3 dulcolax tonight.

and yes, it does seem like you do have your C under control by taking dulcolax.

you started this thread last october, so i guess that's how long we've been chatting.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. So nearly one year.


----------



## GJMody

How did you when I started this thread?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> How did you when I started this thread?


not sure what you mean by this.

leaving for grocery store in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Meant how did you know I started thread in October? Wed..right grocery day.


----------



## annie7

i just looked up your first post in this thread. it's dated 10/27/2019:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-1


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How did u look up? U went back all the pages?


----------



## annie7

no i didn't have to go back through all the pages. i just went to your first post, that's all.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How did u go to my first post? I am asking bcoz I don't know how to do it. Took dulcolax at 7.


----------



## annie7

ok i see what's going on.

you're using your phone to get on the board. i'm not. i'm using my computer and on the computer it's very easy to go back to your first post--you just click on that link. you don't have to go back through all the pages like you have to do if you're using your phone.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I get it now. It's 1am, woke up to take meds.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. BM there but not full. Will have to take 2 dulcolax in evening.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you didn not have a full bm.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I had anxiety in morning because of incomplete evacuation. Then it subsided. I had rice n lentils for lunch. Same I will have for dinner. Will have to take 2 dulcolax after one hour. It's 6 pm here. Tomorrow is a holiday in India. Great Gandhi's birthday.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good holiday tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I should take dulcolax tonight right?


----------



## annie7

yes, i think that would be a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Taking now.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match


----------



## GJMody

People who don't have IBS or constipation/ diarrhea don't take seriously of those that have.


----------



## annie7

You are so right.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Good morning. Woke up at 7.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Went to buy cigarettes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Read counseling notes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came. At 8.45 again tea and smoked cigarettes. Full, firm BM. I think drinking warm water is helping. Did eat pear yesterday.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Sunny day here. How is the weather there? It's 5.05 here and there? Will do Yoga later.


----------



## annie7

here it is sunny and quite cool. it's 7:45am.


----------



## GJMody

Should I continue drinking warm water? I think it's helping me.


----------



## annie7

yes, if you think it is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will be watching cricket match at 7.30. In one n half hour. Australian friend Keli...that's her real name is visiting her children for the weekend. I told Jeremy that as you said accupuncture effect may take time. Some psychologists are idiots. One of them told Jeremy it's all in his head.


----------



## GJMody

I sometimes regret losing my entire youth due to bipolar disorder and IBS. Can't turn back time though.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Some psychologists are idiots. One of them told Jeremy it's all in his head.


that's ridiculous. it's not all in his head. poor jeremy. i really feel for him.


----------



## GJMody

Hope he changes his psychologist. At present I am chatting with you, Keli and Jeremy from Australia and Charlotte from UK. Charlotte is intelligent just like you.😀


----------



## annie7

Yes I hope he does,too.

Thanks for the compliment.☺


----------



## annie7

we're really not supposed to talk politics much on here because it can be offensive to others, but did you hear that trump and his wife have been dx'd with covid-19?

https://www.npr.org/sections/latest-updates-trump-covid-19-results/2020/10/02/919385151/president-trump-and-first-lady-test-positive-for-covid-19


----------



## GJMody

Hell no! Really?


----------



## GJMody

Just seeing CNN. Yes tested positive.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Hell no! Really?


yup--really...


----------



## GJMody

He has mild symptoms, saw news on TV.


----------



## annie7

Right. But he's still got it.


----------



## GJMody

Well. He didn't use to wear mask. His wife too. For next two weeks isolation.🤔


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

I think Biden will win this election. He seems well connected to people. Kamala Harris too.


----------



## annie7

yes, i agree..


----------



## GJMody

Barack Obama was attracted to Kamala Harris. It was all over the news.😀


----------



## annie7

oh really? when was this?


----------



## GJMody

Sorry had gone to sleep. It's 1.30, woke up to take pics. It was when he was President in his second term. TV pics showed them walking along side each other, laughing and chatting. He was so fond of her he would always praise her work. It was shown on CNN. You missed it I think. Tomorrow... Saturday is half day. I work till 3. Have a good day. Going back to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

take meds.


----------



## annie7

no i never heard anything about that at all.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Guess you missed it. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Read counseling notes. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Came to work, drank tea and smoked cigarette. Will take 3 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.



GJMody said:


> . Will take 3 dulcolax tonight.


good.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. I just got home 20 mins back. Waiting for washing machine repair guy. Will take dulcolax at may be 6 pm. It's 3.45 now. Hot day today. It's supposed to be start of winter. Guess delayed. How is the weather there. As you have ostomy does your weight increase?


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. now i have to blow dry my hair.

it's still dark out so i don't know what the weather is like. it is very cold. we were supposed to get frost last night.

no my weight did not increase because of the ostomy. why would it?


----------



## GJMody

Was just asking as no constipation for you.


----------



## annie7

being constipated did not affect my food intake.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. did Yoga for half hour. Just took 3 dulcolax. It's 6 pm here


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> did Yoga for half hour. Just took 3 dulcolax.


that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Going out tomorrow? I will be home. Don't have to go to my sis place as she is out of town


----------



## annie7

no, but i'm going to acupuncture monday morning.


----------



## GJMody

I thought you already done it on Tuesday. Is this an extra session?


----------



## annie7

i've decided to go every week now. she was booked for tuesday so i'm going monday.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. You do need to go each week as it is benefitting you.


----------



## annie7

yes. it doesn't always take all the pain away but it does lessen it, so that helps.


----------



## GJMody

Well something is better than nothing. At least accupuncture lessens it. Does it pain when she puts needles on you?


----------



## annie7

oh yes--when it comes to pain, any relief is better than nothing at all. and sometimes it does take all the pain away.

sometimes the needles hurt a little bit but it's just a tiny twinge and then the pain goes away right away. and often the needles don't hurt at all.


----------



## GJMody

Great! Happy for you. Has she given more discount on her charges?


----------



## annie7

she gave me a discount a few years ago, for which i am very grateful, but she hasn't given me any additional discounts since then.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Since how many years have you been doing accupuncture? I am watching cricket and chatting with you.


----------



## annie7

i think since 2016.


----------



## GJMody

Four years - that's long time.


----------



## annie7

yes, it is. in late 2015, i started getting mirgraines and i'd read that acupuncture can help with those, so that's why i started going.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Does it help with peripheral Neuropathy too?


----------



## annie7

Yes.


----------



## GJMody

That's good that accupuncture helps migraines and PN. Didn't know accupuncture could be that effective. But I am not aware whether it helps everybody.


----------



## annie7

like i said earlier, acupuncture's effectivness depends on the person involved and their particular condition. it's definitely worth a try--i'm sure glad i tried it!. and you have to be patient and give it some time to work.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Went to buy milk and cigarettes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. Full BM. Had taken 3 Dulcolax at 6 yesterday. Sunny day here. Hope your accupuncture session goes well.


----------



## GJMody

Do you feel God has shown me the path or it's my persistence that's paid off reg. Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.

my acupuncture session is monday not today.



GJMody said:


> Do you feel God has shown me the path or it's my persistence that's paid off reg. Dulcolax.


oh i have no idea.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep. Now watching cricket match. It's 5pm. No rain today. How is the weather there? Staying home?


----------



## GJMody

U there?


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here.

weather here is very cool and rainy--migraine weather.

and yes i'm staying home today.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...damn weather. Hope it improves. May drink beer.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks---i hope the weather improves, too.


----------



## GJMody

So are u having migraine now?


----------



## annie7

yes. always do when the weather gets like this.


----------



## GJMody

You don't want to move. Otherwise Arizona has sunny, dry climate.


----------



## annie7

oh yes, i've thought about arizona since i hate winter and all the snow and ice we get but moving just isn't practical plus my husband likes it here and our families are here.


----------



## GJMody

I understand. You can't move.


----------



## annie7

Right.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match. Having dinner...rice n lentils n yogurt. It's 8.15 here.


----------



## annie7

enjoy the cricket match. hope it's a good one.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. 12.34 here. Woke up to take my meds. Hope your day going well. Good luck for tomorrow's accupuncture session.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.50. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge. Did deep breathing. Drank Kefir and smoked cigarette. Drank syrup. Came to work, drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am out. Will take dulcolax after reaching home.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## annie7

leaving for acupuncture in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am out. Are u back?


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

i am now.


----------



## GJMody

How did the accupuncture session go? It lasts for an hour I think.


----------



## annie7

Fine


----------



## GJMody

Good. Have taken dulcolax at 9.30 since I came home late. It's 10.40 now.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8 drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Read counseling notes. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Did deep breathing exercise. Drank balance tea and smoked cigarette. No urge. It's 11 am now.


----------



## GJMody

I am home today. Had breakfast at 12. Slept for one hour. Took meds at 2. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 2.20. Had BM. Was firm and lumpish. I think it was almost full. Not sure..


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm. form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

If I have pressure in my abdomen, I will take 2 dulcolax today.


----------



## annie7

Good idea


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Good weather, sunny, no rain. What about the weather there.


----------



## annie7

Still dark out. Supposed to be warmer.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope no migraine weather.


----------



## annie7

no, no migraine weather but i have a migraine anyway.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. Hope it lessens.😕😕. I may take 2 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.

Yes, good idea about dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Did I tell you that my Australian friend Keli aka Lily is having suicidal thoughts today. She is not replying to messages. She had a good time over the weekend visiting her children. Don't know what's wrong.


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear this. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Me too.


----------



## GJMody

Keli replied saying she won't commit suicide tonight. I said don't do it in the next many days too.


----------



## annie7

i hope she has a therapist she can talk to.


----------



## GJMody

She had but then she stopped going saying it was not helping. I told her to meet her doc so he may increase dose of current med or change the med.
I just had strong urge and had small semi solid BM. It's 7 here, took 2 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

That's good you had another bm


----------



## GJMody

Am watching cricket match.


----------



## annie7

Hope it is a good one.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.13am. Completely forgot to take meds. Just took them. Have a nice day.😀


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

I drank warm water and took thyroid med at 8.15. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Got an urge. Had BM. Have stomachache.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm. sorry you have a stomach ache. if you think it's due to colon spasms, buscopan should help.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge at 3 but very less mushy BM. Why? I can only think of spiny gourd vegetable which I ate on Monday. It's high in fiber. Will this small BM become a frequent occurrence? After a long time I had stomache. Really worried. Will look at my daily diet diary.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

i was busy blow drying my hair.



GJMody said:


> Strong urge at 3 but very less mushy BM. Why? I can only think of spiny gourd vegetable which I ate on Monday. It's high in fiber. Will this small BM become a frequent occurrence? After a long time I had stomache. Really worried. Will look at my daily diet diary.


i doubt if that will be a frequent occurance since you haven't been having bms like this before. i certainly wouldn't worry about it, though. and please remember, form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant is telling that regular use of dulcolax will harm my intestines. Told me to discontinue. I said I won't. He is only worried.


----------



## annie7

your attendant is wrong. both my gastro docs--one of whom was a specialist working at the university and one of the best gastros in the country-- told me dulcolax was safe to use daily. i took it daily for 15 years with no harm done to my intestines.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/15654804/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12702977/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8234421/


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Going home. Talk to you soon.


----------



## annie7

ok. leaving for grocery store and pharmacy in about 40 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Wed. today. Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No stomachache now.


----------



## annie7

glad your stomachache went away.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. My washing machine repaired, working. Need to take my meds at 10.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your washing machine was repaired.


----------



## GJMody

Bad news. My UK friend Charlotte split up with his bf Daniel. I assume he didn't want to continue as he has been diagonized with paralysis after 10 years.


----------



## annie7

So sorry to hear that


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## GJMody

Message pls when u come


----------



## annie7

i'm back.


----------



## GJMody

How did the pharmacy n groceries visit go? I had dinner....rice n chick peas, yogurt.


----------



## annie7

It went fine.


----------



## GJMody

Good. It's 9.12 here. Will sleep in one hour may be. Am reading.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Your age is 65 or 68? Mine is 52


----------



## annie7

68


----------



## GJMody

Ok. 2 am. Woke up to take meds. Had gone to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 4.10 how are you? Leaving for home soon.


----------



## annie7

have a safe trip home.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Didn't have BM today, no stomachache. Shall I take 3 dulcolax tonight? Weather warm n sunny and there?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Shall I take 3 dulcolax tonight?


yes, if it were me, i would.

yes, weather is supposed to be warm and sunny today..


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take shortly. Had mild suicidal thoughts today.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that. why did you have them?


----------



## GJMody

Not satisfied with life. Job is slow. Children not living with me. Bipolar disorder which is now under check but...Finance just about there.


----------



## annie7

please try to look at and appreciate what you have rather than dwell on what you don't have. it's good that you have a job--some people don't. and you are able to talk to your kids and zoom visit with them. and you can visit them if you want.



GJMody said:


> .Finance just about there.


what do you mean by this?


----------



## GJMody

Finance is not great but ok at present. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## annie7

You're welcome. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am ok now. Nothing interesting on tv apart from cricket match starting in 45 mins. Do u watch TV a lot?


----------



## annie7

good to hear that you are ok now.

in the evenings my husband and i watch movies or tv series that we like.


----------



## GJMody

That's good I do like to watch nice movies but lately haven't.


----------



## annie7

yes, sometimes it's hard to find a good movie to watch.


----------



## GJMody

Liked movie The Intern, Shawshank Redemption, Notting Hill, Titanic, Sense and Sensibility, Jurassic Park, Aliens, Spiderman, Batman, The Untouchables, Pretty Woman, Omen, Dirty Dancing, and all Bruce Lee and Steven Sehgal movies and many more.


----------



## GJMody

Was watching cricket match. Now not watching. Have taken dulcolax at 6.30.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Incomplete evacuation morning. As a result abdomen pain in afternoon. Took mebeverine in afternoon. Leaving for home early.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had incomplete evacuation.

mebeverine can have a side effect of constipation so i hope it doesn't make your C worse.


----------



## GJMody

I just take when I have pain, not daily


----------



## annie7

well like i said--hope it doesn't make your C worse.


----------



## GJMody

Annie since last 2 days I have been eating chick peas. I looked up on net and it said it worsens IBS and also causes gas. No wonder I had BM problem and pain today. From now on I won't eat them. Will take 2 dulcolax later.


----------



## GJMody

Am home, just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

have chickpeas bothered you before when you've eaten them in the past?


----------



## GJMody

No. But I never ate them in large quantity. Why do u doubt it?


----------



## annie7

i was just asking--that's all.


----------



## GJMody

No probs. It's raining here. Do you think I will be ok?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Do you think I will be ok?


what do you mean by that? ok with what?


----------



## GJMody

Ok with my bowels


----------



## annie7

Yes if you take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Will take.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

Raining here non-stop. There??


----------



## annie7

cool but sunny supposed to warm up later.


----------



## GJMody

So no migraine weather. Rain stopped now.


----------



## annie7

That's good.


----------



## GJMody

My friend Keli is tired most of the time. She mentions work as the reason. I told her to visit doctor. It's 12.45. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

Sorry she is tired most of time. i am too.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Again terrible day..Incomplete bowel in morning. Pain in afternoon. Small BM in afternoon. Took mebeverine. Ate rice n yogurt. Does chick peas bowel prob lasts this long? Or dulcolax losing effect? Please comment.


----------



## GJMody

You tired because of several illnesses?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you had another incomplete bm. sorry but i'm not sure what is causing this. i doubt if it is still because of the chickpeas. maybe it's because of mebeverine. it does have constipation as a listed side effect.

i'm tired because of insomnia, i only sleep 4 to 5 hours a nght.


----------



## GJMody

I have taken mebeverine yesterday and today. Whereas bowel prob having since 4 days. When I had eaten brown rice some months ago same thing happened. Bowel prob and pain. Is dulcolax not working?


----------



## annie7

all i can say about dulcolax is that i took it daily for 15 years and it never stopped working for me. i know others who are taking it long term and it hasn't stopped working for them, either.

are you taking your syrup every day like your doc told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

No. I am not.🙁


----------



## annie7

well you should. i think it would help. and your doctor certainly thought so or he wouldn't have recommended it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take it.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## annie7

You should take it twice a day every day like he prescribed


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My neighbor has chronic constipation since childhood. Now she is taking kayam churna tablet. I told her about my bowels prob. She said chick peas will cause probs. It does for her too. Told me to take phudinhara...it contains. My downstairs pharmacy doesn't have it. I bought ajwain water instead. To be taken after meals. Just ate papaya. Keli from Australia told she intends to commit suicide tomorrow. Am talking with her.


----------



## GJMody

Phudinhara contains mint.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

What happened? Did I offend you


----------



## annie7

i was out running errands. i just got back.

hope the ajwain water helps you.

so sorry about Keli. she really should call her therapist and talk to him about all this. i hope she changes her mind.


----------



## GJMody

Took med for gas. I am helping her. And said the same thing to change her mind. It's 9.33 here. My wife just called reg. sale of car which is proving to be troublesome as it's registered in my dad's name. Talked to my kids.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you talked to your kids.

hope you and your wife can get the car problem figured out. is your dad still alive?


----------



## GJMody

No he isn't.passed away last year.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that.

yes, i can see that would be a problem since he's deceased and the car is registered in his name. i'm sure there's a way to handle this, though.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.45. Had pain in abdomen. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Did deep breathing. Drank syrup. Then kefir. Will take mebeverine before breakfast and ajwain water after breakfast. Mood down.


----------



## annie7

did you take dulcolax yesterday or is today not your day to go?

sorry your meed is down.

how is your friend Keli doing?


----------



## GJMody

Keli is better. I have taken dulcolax. I am really jittery.


----------



## annie7

Did you take dulcolax last night or just now?

That's good that keli is better


----------



## GJMody

One hour back


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good.


----------



## GJMody

Let's see


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

it's still dark out. i think it's supposed be sunny but might rain. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Weather cool here.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

I get real stressed when my bowels give me probs.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that. try to use what you learned in your CBT training to help control your stress.


----------



## GJMody

I try.


----------



## annie7

Good.


----------



## GJMody

I wish you were here for support


----------



## annie7

thank you. sorry i can't be there in person but being online is the next best thing.


----------



## GJMody

I agree


----------



## GJMody

Nearing 8 pm. Still no urge.


----------



## annie7

it always took dulcolax a good 12 hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.30. Had BM ten mins. It was full I think. Yesterday for lunch n dinner I had rice n yogurt. Today afternoon less food, dinner also less. Are my bowels getting back on track?


----------



## annie7

Sounds like it.

That's good you had a good BM.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your support Annie.


----------



## annie7

You're welcome.☺


----------



## GJMody

It's 1 am. Woke up to take meds. Ate potato curry n Indian bread.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Had BM today morning after drinking tea. At 9 am


----------



## GJMody

Firm BM but jumbled up.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had another bm. form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

Had pain in the morning


----------



## annie7

Sorry


----------



## GJMody

I am better today. Just saw the chick peas packet. They had expired in September! Seems this is the reason for my sudden stomachache! What do u think?


----------



## annie7

i think you're probably right.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Raining slightly here. How is the weather there? Do have accupuncture session today?


----------



## GJMody

*do you


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy. supposed to rain later.

acupuncture is tomorrow. this afternoon is have a follow up appointment with my eye doc.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Is it both eyes? Still dryness n pain? Blurry vision? That's good you have appmnt with doc.


----------



## annie7

yes, both eyes, etc. i have blepharitis.


----------



## GJMody

I know you told me. Hope doc can help you. I will be praying as usual which I do daily.


----------



## annie7

Thank you


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. Raining heavily here. It never rains in October. This year it's worse.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

How did the eye doc visit go? It's 1.20. woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

it went ok, thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.45. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Did deep breathing and read counseling notes. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Came to office. Drank tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

No pain today. Going home in some time.


----------



## annie7

Good that you have no pain.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. So the pain must have been through chick peas, right? It's constant rain here since morning. How is the weather there? Was the eye doc visit helpful?


----------



## annie7

yes maybe the chickpeas did give you pain.

we had thunderstorms last night. sunny today.

yes, eye doc visit was helpful.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Still raining.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy is getting MRI and nuclear imaging of his back today or tomorrow. And shoulder on Wed.


----------



## annie7

good luck to him.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry, back scan next Monday, shoulder next Wed.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

leaving for acupuncture now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are u back?


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

How did accupuncture session go?


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

how are you today?


----------



## GJMody

Not good. No BM today. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday night. Will take 2 later.


----------



## GJMody

Rained heavily last night so entire city flooded. Didn't go to work. Power had gone, just came on. Forecast of more rain.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--so sorry to hear that you took dulcolax and it didn't work. hope the two you are going to take later will work.

sorry about the flooding.. glad your power finally came back on.


----------



## annie7

have you been drinking your syrup twice a day like your doctor told you to do?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. How is the weather there? You have to go grocery shopping n pharmacy? When?


----------



## annie7

weather is cooler.

leaving in about 20 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

I'm back now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 2 dulcolax at 7.30. It's 9 now. Keli in hospital...suicidal ideation


----------



## annie7

hope the dulcolax works for you.

i hope they can give Keli the help she needs.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 9.30 here


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 9.30 here


----------



## GJMody

Was watching CNN. The Corona pandemic getting worse in US. Daily more than 50,000 new cases. So far more than 200,000 deaths. In India similar scenario. More than 100,000 deaths. So far no vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

50,000 new cases daily


----------



## annie7

Yes that's so sad that there are so many cases.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Woke up at 7.45. Bought milk n cigarettes. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came. Drank second cup of tea and smoked. Strong urge. Good, firm BM. I noticed since last three days I have been eating only rice n veggies, no wheat at all. Perhaps that's why my bowels are better. What do you think? No rain yesterday and today yet. 17 people dead because of heavy rain. I will only be eating rice and jowar ( gluten free grain) for the next few days and see. How is the weather there? I have to buy groceries after one hour.


----------



## GJMody

Had also eaten papaya since last 3 days.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

what a shame all those people died because of heavy rain.

today it is cloudy, cool and chance of rain.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What is your opinion of stopping wheat?


----------



## annie7

well, has wheat aways bothered you whenever you eat it?


----------



## annie7

Well has wheat always bothered you whenever you eat it?


----------



## GJMody

I think it affects my bowels. I think it's recent thing.


----------



## GJMody

And also it could be drinking lot of fruit juice. It contains fructose.


----------



## annie7

Idk


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Jeremy saying accupuncture not working. He has 2 more sessions to go. Nuclear imaging test next Monday, MRI on Wednesday.


----------



## annie7

Sorry it isn't working for him


----------



## annie7

Leaving for haircut in about an hour


----------



## GJMody

Nice.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket


----------



## annie7

good . hope it's a good game.


----------



## GJMody

How was the visit to the salon? Keli has been discharged from hospital today afternoon Australian time. Conditions are she must not possess fire arm, pills or other dangerous material. She must come to the hospital services. She had called her therapist saying she was going to commit suicide and her therapist called the police. I believe she is gonna repeat this again.


----------



## annie7

Visit was fine.

Hope Keli gets the help she needs.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. An home. No BM today. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No rain today yet. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

weather here very cold. had a killing frost last night.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! That's no good.


----------



## annie7

well, it was bound to happen. at least i won't have to take my allergy meds anymore.


----------



## GJMody

Why no meds? Is this not migraine weather?


----------



## annie7

i'm talking about allergy meds. i have seasonal allergies (hayfever).

i get migraines even when it isn't migraine weather. i had one yesterday.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Why no meds? Is this not migraine weather?


no this isn't migraine weather. this is just cold weather. no rain.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear abt migraine. Good that u won't have to take allergy meds. Is allergy related to pollen?!Lot of ppl there have it.


----------



## annie7

yes, my allergy is pollen related. and yes i know a lot of people have it.


----------



## GJMody

Right. When I was in America I didn't have pollen allergies but had severe other probs.. depression n IBS


----------



## annie7

Yes I know.so sorry you suffer with these problems.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match


----------



## annie7

Hope it is a good game


----------



## GJMody

It's 1 am. Woke up to take meds. Hope cold has lessened.


----------



## annie7

nope--still cold and tomorrow too.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Bought milk and cigarettes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Read counseling notes. Drank tea again and smoked cigarettes. Went to work...tea n cigarette. Took 3 dulcolax at 11.45. It's 3.15..no urge yet.


----------



## annie7

hopefully you'll get an urge soon although dulcolax always took a good 12 hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Had good, full BM at 4.40, exactly 5 hours after taking dulcolax. I was expecting 6 or 7 hours. Briefly rained n stopped. I am watching cricket match. Any plans for this weekend? How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

Are u there?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

no plans for this weekend.

weather is sunny and very cold.


----------



## GJMody

Migraine today?


----------



## annie7

No, not yet.


----------



## GJMody

Good. My psychiatrist appointment next Tuesday.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good appointment.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match on TV. Raining again, that's ridiculous.😟


----------



## annie7

That's too bad it's raining again.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.45. Woke up to take meds. Stopped raining which is good. Hope your day is going good. Keeping warm indoors I guess. Winter started in US I think. East coast and mid west.


----------



## annie7

that's good it stopped raining.

technically the first day of winter is december 21.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Got a cold. I think it's because of eating yogurt at night. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Going to sis place for lunch in afternoon.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have a cold. hope you feel better soon.

not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

No cold now. Will take dulcolax tomorrow or Tuesdau


----------



## GJMody

Tuesday. Still cold there? No migraine?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No cold now. Will take dulcolax tomorrow or Tuesdau


good.

weather is cool and rainy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Migraine weather


----------



## annie7

Yes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching cricket


----------



## annie7

Hope it's a good game.


----------



## GJMody

It is!Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Am watching crime detective show.


----------



## annie7

oh i like those.


----------



## GJMody

I do too. Used to watch them regularly but not watching since last few months.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No urge today. Will take dulcolax today or tomorrow. How is the weather? It rained briefly.


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

cool and rainy here. supposed to be this way all week.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Migraine weather. I am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No rain at the moment.


----------



## GJMody

Will take dulcolax tomorrow at 12.


----------



## annie7

good.

leaving in an hour and a half for appointment with neurologist.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. For peripheral Neuropathy right? How is your doctor? Male or female?


----------



## annie7

for my migraines and for PN. my doctor is a woman. i've been with her for years. she's very good.


----------



## GJMody

That's great! Hope your visit goes well. My thoughts are with you. So will you be driving or your hubby?


----------



## GJMody

My psychiatrist appointment tomorrow at 1pm.


----------



## annie7

thank you

husband will be driving. her office is quite far away.

good luck with your psychiatrist appointment tomorrow. will be thinking of you.


----------



## GJMody

Thank you. I have posted new pics of my kids on Facebook. You can take a look. My FB name - Gaurang Mody


----------



## annie7

thanks. i'll take a look later when i get home and have more time. right now i have lots to do before i leave.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## annie7

ok--i had a few extra minutes before leaving so i checked out your FB page. very good looking kids you have! they must take after their father!


----------



## GJMody

LoL! May be. Are u back?


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

How did the neurologist visit go? It's 2.50 here. Woke up to take meds. Going back to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Visit went fine, thanks.

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

My psychiatrist out of country so appointment cancelled. Taken 3 Dulcolax at 10 am. Am at work.


----------



## annie7

sorry your psych appointment was cancelled.

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Had full BM at 3.15. Five hours after taking. But unlike other days I had to apply pressure. I had eaten cottage cheese on Sunday night. I think that is the reason. I looked up on net. So will avoid cottage cheese. It rained briefly in the afternoon and stopped. How is the weather there? Good that your doc. meeting went well. Happy for you. Keli's aunt passed away.


----------



## GJMody

*taking dulcolax


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a full bm.

has cottage cheese given you problems in the past??

sorry keli's aunt died.

weather cold. still dark here.


----------



## GJMody

No. Cottage cheese has not given me probs in past but then I was taking prucalopride. Also I had pulses on Sunday at my sister's place. That could be problem. I hope this is a one off thing right? Please comment. I am home, drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

aren't you still taking prucalopride?

yes, hopefully it's a one off thing.


----------



## GJMody

I am but reduced the dose from 8mg to 4mg. Shall I revert back to 8mg. My doc prescribed 4mg


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Shall I revert back to 8mg.


that's up to you .

i thought your doc prescribed 8mg?? guess i'm wrong.


----------



## annie7

actually here you said that your doc prescribed 8 mg---4 in am and 4 in pm:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-3


----------



## GJMody

No. He prescribed 4mg only. In October he had told to take 8mg but that dose he told to reduce. I started dulcolax in July. It's October now. For most part it seems to be working.


----------



## GJMody

What do u think


----------



## annie7

really, it's up to you. you could try taking 8mg and see what happens if you want.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will take 4 mg for few days and see how it affects along with dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Just recollected cottage cheese was spicy.


----------



## annie7

Spicy?? I've never heard of cottage cheese that was spicy


----------



## annie7

leaving in about an hour for appointment with urologist. afterwards i have errands to run.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope u have good appointment with doc. Yeah this cottage cheese was done with spicy herbs that's why I had burning sensation at rectum today.


----------



## annie7

thanks.

yes, i can see why that would burn. guess you shouldn't eat spicy cottage cheese anymore.


----------



## GJMody

Right.


----------



## GJMody

Am here. Message when u r back


----------



## annie7

I'm​ back


----------



## GJMody

How did the urologist appointment go? Had gone to sleep. Just woke up to take meds. It's 12.13 here.


----------



## annie7

Went fine.


----------



## GJMody

That's good to hear. Jeremy was suicidal today. Drank alcohol and took antidepressant. Tomorrow MRI scan for back and shoulder. His finances not good as he works only 2 days a week as security guard. All sorts of problems people and not all are as strong as you.


----------



## GJMody

*people have


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Am at work. Leaving soon.


----------



## annie7

Hope you are having a good day


----------



## GJMody

So-So day.nothing interesting. 😀


----------



## annie7

well, at least a so-so day is better than a bad day.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Had strong urge in morning but then it went away. Thinking whether to take dulcolax tonight or tomorrow at 12. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Weather here is cool. How is the weather there? You are lucky as you have good set of doctors. I bet they are patient and good listeners. My current GI doc is ok. He responds to my phone calls.


----------



## annie7

weather is cool, rainy and windy. supposed to be like this for the rest of the week.

i've had one bad doctor--an ENT (ear, nose throat) --arrogant, ignorant and downright rude--but after one visit with her i stopped seeing her and went to a different doc who was much better.


----------



## GJMody

Good decision! We meet doctors for our health probs. Along with treatment, we need empathy too. My older GI doc was always in a rush so I dropped him. Then my second wouldn't pick up my phone calls. Now my third doctor is not great, but OK. It's supposed to be cold in October but rain playing spoilsport.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you have a better GI doc now.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm. Going out or staying indoors. It's 6.13 here. No rain.


----------



## GJMody

Keli suicidal again. She stopped therapy. I told her to restart and also join Yoga class.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about keli. you're right--she needs to keep going to therapy.


----------



## GJMody

She just told me her current therapist won't counsel her as she needs a more experienced therapist. Her meds dose increased. Told her to start Yoga from tomorrow, no delay.


----------



## GJMody

She is moving to Queensland as she has friends there. Good decision.


----------



## annie7

hope she can find a new therapist soon.

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Right it's Wednesday. Message me when u r back.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

i'm back.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Was watching cricket match but it was dull today. Keli seems to have calm down. Any good movies you seem to have seen lately?


----------



## annie7

glad to hear that keli has calmed down .


----------



## GJMody

Sorry went to sleep. Did u delete Johnny Cash post?


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea. Strong urge. Full BM. Had taken 2 dulcolax yesterday evening. At work. It's 1 pm.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Keli again in hospital. She called lifeline services about suicide, they sent police. This time she will be in hospital couple of days. Will take dulcolax tomorrow or day after. How is the weather there? It's sunny here today.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about keli. i do hope that she can get the help she needs.

pouring rain and thunderstorms here. somewhat cool.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will be watching cricket match after one hour. Told Keli to move to Queensland pronto!


----------



## annie7

moving can be very difficult, expensive and stressful, especially if you have a house to sell.. does she really want to move to queensland?

plus won't that mean she'll be farther away from her children?


----------



## GJMody

Her friends n children are in Queensland. Yes she wants to move, no option. Yes moving can be stressful. If she stays at the present place suicidal episodes will increase for sure.


----------



## annie7

that's good her friends and children are in queensland.


----------



## GJMody

Yeah. I awaiting her reply. I myself have been admitted to hospital several times because of depression. Confined in room.


----------



## annie7

well, i expect they thought that putting you in the hospital was for your own good, so you wouldn't harm yourself.

leaving for acupuncture in about 40 minutes. perpheral neuropathy has become a lot worse. it's a progressive disease.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. Hope accupuncture will give relief. I thought accupuncture session was on Mon or Tues.?


----------



## annie7

i had doctor's appointments on monday and tuesday.


----------



## GJMody

Right.. neurologist n urologist.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i am now.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 2.08am here. Hope your accupuncture session went well and your PN pain reduced. See you tomorrow. Going back to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Taken 3 dulcolax at 12.35 today. How was accupuncture session?


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm.

acupuncture went ok but like i said earlier, my neuropathy has become worse because it's a progressive disease so acupuncture is no longer working quite as well for that. she has helped me with other problems though.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Had tea and smoked cigarettes. Waiting for urge. Sorry that accupuncture is not quite effective for your peripheral Neuropathy. Hope pain lessens. Glad that she is helping you with other problems.


----------



## annie7

Thanks .

Hope you get an urge soon


----------



## GJMody

Me too. 5 hours over. I usually get at 5 hours.


----------



## annie7

Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Slow urge.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean by that?


----------



## GJMody

Urge not strong yet. It's 6.37 here.


----------



## annie7

Hope it gets stronger.


----------



## GJMody

No urge. Will wait or may be tomorrow morning. Spoke to my kids, very enthusiastic. LOL.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you haven't had an urge yet.

that's good that you spoke to your kids.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching cricket match. It's 7.45 pm here. No rain since 2 days.


----------



## annie7

hope it's a good game.

that's good you haven't had any rain in two days. we've had rain almost every day this week and today they are predicting severe thunderstorms and maybe even a tornado or two. hope we don't lose power or have property damage. we live out in the country and have a well. when we lose power, we lose our water, too, because of the well. not fun.


----------



## GJMody

Hope weather stays good and stable.


----------



## annie7

thanks but it doesn't sound like it will. a lot of people are worried.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. Hope the tornado is not severe or it passes you without any damage. In the US there are frequent severe tornados on the east coast and mid-west.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.

A few years ago, a tornado touched down several miles from our house. That was pretty scary.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 1.38. Woke up at 1am. Took my meds. Had strong urge. Had Ok fullish BM at 1.15. Doesn't seem full. Will have to take 2 dulcolax tomorrow. Your comments please.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a strong urge and an "ok fullish bm". although if you don't think it was full, then sure, take 2 dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. When I don't have full BM then I don't feel energetic. 😕. Will take 2 dulcolax tomorrow. It's 1.54 night here. What time u have? Status of weather?


----------



## annie7

it's 4:50 pm here.

lots of rain, thunder, high wind and lightening but thankfully no tornados yet.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I had BM in morning but yesterday night form not good. I have been taking prucalopride 2mg twice a day instead of 4mg twice. That may be the reason. I have switched back to 4mg.


----------



## annie7

form doesn't matter.


----------



## GJMody

I like good form. Am watching cricket match. How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I like good form.


i've noticed.

weather is very cold. might snow tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope NP is better.


----------



## annie7

no, unfortunately my PN is worse. lots of pain. acupuncture not helping like it used to. i tried the med that my doctor prescribed but the side effects are too overwhelming.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! So sorry to hear you are in pain. Can't he prescribe any alternative med with minimal side effects. Pain I assume in hands n legs.😟


----------



## annie7

pain is in toes, feet and legs.

i discussed all this with my neurologist as well as with my primary care doc. they both said that all the meds for PN pain are in the same class and have the same side effects.


----------



## GJMody

Is the pain severe or moderate? If all meds have bad side effects, then what is the solution? There are alternative medicine- homoeopathy and herbal medicine. But they don't work for all. They didn't work for my constipation. May be divert the mind from the pain but that's just too difficult. Mindful meditation is one option. But for that you need to see a good practitioner. I am scratching my head for other ways.


----------



## annie7

it's severe. and yes, i know how to deal with pain. i've been doing that for years with all my problems--migraines, interstitial cystitis, back pain, empty nose pain, etc.

thanks for your help but please--i really don't want to discuss this any more--thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok as you wish. Switched off tv as cricket match not competitive. Another match in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

No urge. Drank two cups of tea. Have taken prucalopride 4 mg. Will take 3 dulcolax later.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Will take 3 dulcolax later.


good.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken dulcolax


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Urge not coming. 5 hours over.


----------



## annie7

Hope you get an urge soon


----------



## GJMody

Don't know why no urge.


----------



## annie7

Did you take two or three dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

Three at 12pm.


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon.


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. Jeremy got shoulder scan. Report on Monday. Nuclear imaging of back on Nov. 4. Keli not replying to my messages. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. Jeremy got shoulder scan. Report on Monday. Nuclear imaging of back on Nov. 4. Keli not replying to my messages. How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon.

weather is cloudy and cold.


----------



## annie7

good luck to jeremy with his tests. hope keli is ok.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge at 8.30pm here. Full BM. Form little flattish. Lot of anxiety today because of bowels, smoked lot of cigarettes. Tomorrow morning I may get asthma.


----------



## annie7

so glad you finally had a bm. form does not matter.

please try not to smoke so many cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match over. It's 11.06 here


----------



## annie7

Hope it was a good game


----------



## GJMody

It was. It's 2.40. Woke up to take meds. I wanted to tell you one thing. When a person close to you does how much should be the grieving period? My father in law died last August. And my wife, her sisters and his wife grieved a lot for few days and then life back to normal. That's surprising for me.


----------



## GJMody

* close to you dies


----------



## annie7

Sorry but I really don't know


----------



## GJMody

Ok. BM in morning. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Bought cold tablets as every morning I get watery, stuffy nose. Can't do Yoga properly.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a bm today without having to take dulcolax.

hope you get over your cold soon.


----------



## annie7

Going to hospital to have a blood test now


----------



## GJMody

I noticed going BM occurs when I take 3 dulcolax at night followed by 2 dulcolax next day. Had gone out to buy shirts.


----------



## GJMody

*good BM


----------



## GJMody

Are you there


----------



## annie7

like i said earlier, i was at the hospital for a blood test. i just now got back.


----------



## GJMody

I may have missed your post. Blood test for what? I am gonna stop drinking fruit juice as I am drinking too much upsetting my stomach. Your view.


----------



## annie7

if you think fruit juice is upsetting your stomach, then don't drink it.

blood test is to see if i am vitamin B-12 deficient. often people with ileostomies are because we no longer have a terminal ileum. vit. B12 deficiency can cause peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks so I won't drink fruit juice. I have stopped soda more than one year. If test shows B12 deficiency then you may have to take supplements. I am already taking B12 n B complex tablets. How is the weather? Here it is warm n dry.
No BM today. Will take dulcolax tomorrow evening.


----------



## annie7

if i'm B12 deficient, i'll have to get B12 shots--not supplements. i'm already taking B complex and B12 pills.

weather is cold and rainy.


----------



## GJMody

Migraine weather I assume. Did you read the thread about fasting for IBS-C. I just replied.


----------



## annie7

yes, i read your reply.

fasting never helped my C, but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

If u didn't have abdominal surgery and PFD then would you still be taking dulcolax


----------



## annie7

not sure what you mean by this.

i took dulcolax because i had colonic inertia and pfd. now that i have an ileostomy, i dodn't need to take it any more.


----------



## GJMody

I mean if dulcolax was working for 15 years why have ileostomy?


----------



## annie7

like i've said before, i got my ostomy because as i got older, my colonic transit time became even slower and i also developed pfd. on top of that, i developed adhesions from an emergency abdominal surgery (a hemicolectomy) and they made my C even worse.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I hear you. Cricket match in ten mins.


----------



## annie7

leaving for acupuncture in 30 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope it works well.


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Not taken dulcolax. Will take tonight. How did the accupuncture session go?


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

acupuncture went ok. like i said, my neuropathy has become worse because it's a progressive disease, so acupuncture isn't helping it much anymore but it helps with other problems.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will be eating papaya and then take dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Every morning I have stuffy nose. I am taking medicine since last 2 days. Should I meet doctor? Then whole day mostly ok.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Every morning I have stuffy nose. I am taking medicine since last 2 days. Should I meet doctor? Then whole day mostly ok.


you can see your doc if you want. can't hurt, i guess.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

good.

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

No rain since last few days. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny, a little warmer.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 1am. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Had a good BM at 8.10 in morning. Will meet Dr. for cold prob.


----------



## GJMody

Meeting doc tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm and that you are seeing your doc tomorrow for your cold problem.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Jeremy shoulder report come. Small labral tear, surgery not required. Have to take pain meds. He is not taking meds daily as sideffects on stomach. My attendant wife is passing lose motions. Scan of intestines today. Will come to know later. Slightly cool in evenings as winter approaching. We don't get snow. How is weather there. Hope no migraine.


----------



## GJMody

From now on I will take dulcolax only in evenings around 7. And eat fruits daily. And am drinking warm water daily. 5 to 6 glasses.


----------



## annie7

sorry jeremy has a tear in his shoulder. wish they could fix that. yes, pain meds can cause constipation although they don't with me because i no longer have a colon.

hope your attendant's wife is ok.

weather is cloudy and cold.

i've always read and been told that one should drink 8 cups of water a day.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. One should drink 8 glasses of water daily. My counselor had told to drink warm water.. 8 glasses daily. Jeremy nuclear imaging of back on Nov. 4.


----------



## annie7

good luck to jeremy with his back imaging.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant is poor. Whatever savings he has is going into wife's health problems expenses.I try to help him but can't do much.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Whatever savings he has is going into wife's health problems expenses.


doesn't his wife have health insurance?

that's kind of you to try to help him.


----------



## GJMody

No health insurance. She is not working plus insurance is expensive.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

Yes it is. Whatever Salary I pay him goes for rent n groceries. No savings. PF money goes towards wife medical probs.


----------



## GJMody

Nothing cheap in India. If you don't have good job you are in trouble.


----------



## annie7

same here in the usa.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> PF money goes towards wife medical probs.


what is "PF money"?


----------



## GJMody

Provident Fund same as social security


----------



## annie7

Ok. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

In Philadelphia I used to go to Rite Aid pharmacy for my meds. Which pharmacy you go to?


----------



## annie7

Cvs


----------



## GJMody

Aah right. CVS in Philly also


----------



## annie7

we don't have a rite aid in the small town where i live.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am watching cricket.


----------



## annie7

Hope it's​ a good game


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Spoke to my kids.😃


----------



## annie7

that's good. i'm sure they were happy to talk to you.


----------



## GJMody

They were. They miss me.


----------



## annie7

i'm sure they do.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.22 here. Cricket match first innings over. I am reading now. Will drink 3 glasses of warm water before bed n meds too. Don't want to wake up at night to take meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Will drink 3 glasses of warm water before bed n meds too. Don't want to wake up at night to take meds.


sounds like a plan.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3 am. Woke up to take meds. Today I will see Dr. for cold problem. Right now left nostril stuffed.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you will be seeing your doctor.good luck. Keep me posted


----------



## GJMody

Today cold is less. I will wait till 2 days. No BM today. Will take dulcolax tomorrow evening.


----------



## annie7

that's good your cold is getting better.

right--not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will do Yoga after some time. How is the weather. Here sunny and warm.


----------



## annie7

weather here is cloudy and cold.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Yoga done. Cricket match in half hour. Any plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

no plans. you?

i am leaving in about an hour or so to go to the doctor's office for my flu shot.


----------



## GJMody

No plans as yet. I don't take any shots.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Taking 3 dulcolax in evening at 7.


----------



## GJMody

I am home It's 2.30pm. Today half day at work. How are you? Weather? Trump is in Michigan.


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching cricket. Dull match


----------



## GJMody

Will take dulcolax after one hour


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Pills taken. Watching CNN...US elections


----------



## annie7

yup--three more days to go.


----------



## GJMody

Biden will win I think.


----------



## annie7

yes, i do think you're right. although we do want to avoid a lot of political talk here on the board because we don't want to offend other people.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. Still watching cricket. My team doing good.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Saw Michigan voters on TV. No masks or social distancing.


----------



## GJMody

In city of Flint


----------



## annie7

yes, well where i live we do wear masks and practice social distancing.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...that's good and safe. I wear mask too. Social distancing not all times.


----------



## annie7

that's good that at least you are wearing a mask.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 6am. Had strong urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Had BM. I think full. Little flattish. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Again drank tea and smoked cigarette. It's 7.30 now. I am not sure it was full, but seems so.


----------



## GJMody

Do I have an impaction?


----------



## GJMody

Second BM at 10.10. medium, firm, orangish.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Do I have an impaction?


if you're having bms, you don't have an impaction.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

you had two bms, so you're definitely not impacted.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for the info. I met doctor in afternoon. Told him about my recurrent cold prob. He said it's due to allergies which you get in Oct. Nov, Dec. Gave Bilast- M medicine for 10 days. One pill to be taken after dinner. Regarding fatigue he said because of lack of vitamin D3. Told to get 3 tests later in the month. He is a very young doctor may be 25 years of age. He also prescribedb Rantac which is for acidity but he said it helps against allergy but I didn't buy it. Also told to stand in sunshine in morning.


----------



## annie7

that's good you saw your doctor. sounds like he gave you good advice.

not sure about rantac, though. rantac (ranitidine or zantac) has been banned in this country but it seems that the doctors in india don't agree.

https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/ranitidine-not-banned-claim-doctors/article30579547.ece

maybe it's a good thing you didn't buy it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for the info. I am watching cricket. I want to drink beer but can't because it's cold. Doctor told to not to drink cold drinks for some days. Keli told she will desist from suicidal thoughts. Jeremy is OK. Spoke with Charlotte yesterday. She may come to India next year. Shawn from Portland is recovering from prostate cancer as he is taking new meds. I chat with you, Jeremy, Keli, Charlotte, Tauzer. Email Mike in Maine.


----------



## annie7

that's good that keli is feeling better and that jeremy is ok. that's nice you have so many online friends.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Yeah I like to chat with my online friends. Otherwise my day is not complete. Charlotte didn't chat for few days. She told me yesterday she had stress issues. I chat with Jeremy and Shawn on Facebook. Mike has severe pain in legs. Maybe you can visit India in future if you save money.😀


----------



## annie7

yes, visiting would be nice but we still have lots of home improvements to do so i need to save my money for that.

plus because of covid, i don't want to get on a plane or visit other countries.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. I think vaccine should be available come next quarter in 2021. Almost all people who visit love India. Because of vibrant culture, sights, and food of course. Forgot to tell you my psychiatrist appointment tomorrow afternoon. Noting down points tonight.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your psychiatrist appointment tomorrow. hope it goes well.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Watching CNN....US elections coverage.


----------



## annie7

my husband and i already voted. we had absentee ballots, like we always do. after we fill them out, he takes them over to the township hall and puts them in the drop box. then you can track your ballot to make sure it was received. and they were.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. What's absentee ballots?


----------



## annie7

it's a ballot that the township clerk's office sends us (upon request). and then once we've filled it out, we take it back to the clerk's office or you can mail it in.

you can google it for more information

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absentee_ballot

we have always voted this way because we do not like waiting in line.


----------



## annie7

snowing here. a lot.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 8.50 here. Still watching CNN


----------



## Kenny

@ GJ Mody , sent you a private message on a new finding/ article I cam across which is very relevant to folks like us who are on antidepressants/SSRI's/Psychotropic drugs , please have a look (Sorry to hijack this thread , I will delete this msg quickly)


----------



## GJMody

No prob


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No BM today. Psychiatrist appointment went well.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

that's good that your psychiatrist appointment went well.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Doctor told to continue same meds for next three months. After three months I have to meet him. Didn't tell him about dulcolax. Told to reduce smoking, then stop completely. I am home, drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Winter approaching to starting to get dark after 6pm. Tomorrow I will take 3 dulcolax. My cold is better, allergy med working. How is the weather there?


----------



## GJMody

*so starting


----------



## GJMody

You there?


----------



## annie7

i was busy making breakfast.

that's good that your allergy meds are helping you.

weather sunny but very cold. below freezing.


----------



## GJMody

I hate winter. It gets dark early. Especially in America. When is your accupuncture session?


----------



## annie7

i hate winter because of the cold and the freezing rain and snow.

my acupuncture session was going to be today but friday night i fell and broke a rib so i'm seeing my doctor today so i had to cancel my acu apt.


----------



## GJMody

Oh!:that's awful that you fell n broke s rib. Nasty fall. Did you fall on thin ice?


----------



## annie7

no i fell in the bathroom. my husband said i'd passed out. don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

That's serious if you passed out. Need to mention to the doctor.


----------



## annie7

Yes I will


----------



## annie7

leaving for doc appt in 20 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Had gone to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.35 here. Woke up to take meds. Hope doc appointment went well. What did he say about you passing out?🤔


----------



## annie7

appt went fine. she sent me for xrays of my chest (rib). she said to call back if i pass out again and she can send me for more tests. i doubt if it will happen again. i'm more concerned about all my pain because of the broken rib.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope you get better. Any meds?


----------



## GJMody

How are you?


----------



## annie7

she gave me a prescription for percocet (an opiod) for the pain. it helps a little. it takes the edge off but only just. i still have a lot of pain.

how are you doing?


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Did u slip in bathroom? Water was there? I am going home.


----------



## annie7

my husband said i'd passed out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope pain reduces. I hate to see you in pain because of broken rib or other illnesses. I am home. Gonna take dulcolax after one hour.


----------



## annie7

Thanks.

That's good that you will be taking dulcolax soon


----------



## GJMody

Hope you are resting. If you are in too much pain we can chat later or tomorrow? It's upto you. Keli's phone got discharged and she has no charger. Can you believe it!


----------



## annie7

oh, chatting is fine---no problem, thanks.

oh my--can't believe keli has no phone charger. hope she gets one soon--like today.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Chatting with Jeremy. Problem with his vertebrae. Pain. Will meet doc shortly. Saw MRI results online. Not looking good. Nuclear imaging test postponed as he is working.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about jeremy. hope his doctors can help him.


----------



## GJMody

He is trying. He is suicidal. What to do when there is no solution? His girlfriend doesn't understand. His father ignores him. And his brother is not aware?


----------



## annie7

poor jeremy. i really feel for him. wish he had support from his family and girfriend. that's good that you are there for him.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I also hate to see him in pain.


----------



## annie7

you are a good friend.


----------



## GJMody

He knows. I have told him to move to India. But even here medical system is expensive. He needs to work.


----------



## annie7

yes, health care is very expensive in a lot of countries.


----------



## GJMody

Right. It's 3.15 night here. Took my meds. Hope your pain has lessened. You can take some pain killer pills.


----------



## annie7

yes, i've been taking percocet (it's an opiod) but it doesn't really help much with the pain--it's all just too much.


----------



## GJMody

Why not get another med from doc? I had good BM today at 9.15 am. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday evening at 7.


----------



## GJMody

How are you?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

thanks--i did try some other meds.

i'm the same. i read online that it can take broken ribs 3-6 weeks to heal. so it's going to be a while before i feel better.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Please be careful next time in bathroom. Do take rest. I am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i was blowing drying my hair.



GJMody said:


> Ok. Please be careful next time in bathroom.


like i said earlier. my husband said i'd passed out. that's why i fell.


----------



## GJMody

Hmm. I thought u fell n then passed out. Going grocery shopping in one hour. Does drinking too much fruit juice cause bowel prob as it contains lot of fructose. Does bad kefir cause bowel probs?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Does drinking too much fruit juice cause bowel prob as it contains lot of fructose. Does bad kefir cause bowel probs?


if you're sensitive to fructose, friut juice can cause problems.

you shouldn't drink kefir if it's bad.

leaving for grocery store in about a half hour.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Sorry had gone to sleep. It's 12.45, took my meds with warm water. Shouldn't you be taking rest because you have pain. May be your husband could have gone grocery shopping. I also bought groceries.My cold has lessened but not totally gone. My next appointment with doc is on Nov.12.


----------



## annie7

which doc are you seeing on 11/12?

thanks, but no i don't need rest. i'm managing my pain just fine. also have a migraine.

hope your cold goes away soon.


----------



## GJMody

Am seeing doc for my cold. Cold has reduced.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you're getting over your cold.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will take dulcolax tomorrow evening. How is your rib pain? How is the weather? Weather cooler now in evenings. Who is gonna win elections? I have not turned on TV yet.


----------



## annie7

rib pain still very bad. called doctor's office to see if she can prescribe anything better for the pain.

weather sunny and unseasonably warm, which is nice.

re the election--they are still counting ballots.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry u are having pain. Hope doc can give you effective meds. I assume it is gonna take time to heal. Biden is ahead...just saw on phone.


----------



## annie7

yes, i read online that a broken rib can take 3 to 6 weeks to heal.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are u doing warm water bag massage?


----------



## annie7

tried it but doesn't help.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.30. Woke up to take meds. Ate apple. Keli is in Queensland with her sons and very happy. Hope your pain has reduced.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that keli is in queensland now. did she move there permanently or is she just visiting?


----------



## GJMody

Not asked yet. Will do so.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. How are you? I am home. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. How is rib pain and migraine? Will be taking dulcolax later. Keli not going to son place permanently. Jeremy is better since last two days. My school mate in Canada..Tauzer 30% better.


----------



## GJMody

Did doc give you new meds?


----------



## GJMody

Did doc give you new meds?


----------



## annie7

good to hear that jeremy is better and your school mate.

pain is the same. it's going to take 3-6 weeks for the rib to heal so it's going to be a while before it gets better. doctor's office told me that this is the strongest pain med available.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather. It's cool here, nice, winter approaching. Doing Yoga shortly. Seems Biden may win. I studied in Wilmington, Delaware the state Biden represents.
www.gbc.edu


----------



## annie7

weather is quite nice--sunny and unseasonably warm.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Am watching CNN. If Biden wins Pennsylvania, he is through. Trump can't do anything.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Drank warm water at 8. Drank lot of tea and smoked many cigarettes anticipating strong urgent. Didn't come. At 2.30 strong urge. Full, firm BM. Today half day at office. Came early. 
How are you? How is the weather? Any plans for weekend?


----------



## GJMody

*strong urge


----------



## GJMody

*strong urge


----------



## GJMody

Checked my daily diary. Started dulcolax in July 2020. But don't recollect whether I started on my own or u told me?


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

no plans for weekend. you?

it's supposed to be another nice, sunny, unseasonably warm day


----------



## annie7

re dulcolax. i think i told you about it.


----------



## GJMody

No plans. May be go to sis place tomorrow for lunch. Good no migraine weather. That's what I thought about dulcolax. Thanks for advice. How is the rib holding up? I am watching CNN....Biden will win. And that's good.


----------



## annie7

here is the page where i first mention dulcolax:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-98


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Saw the thread.


----------



## GJMody

Chatting with Jeremy n Charlotte.


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope they are doing as well as possible.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy is better since last 3 days. Accupuncture not working he told. Massage is better. Charlotte busy with work. May come to India next year time permitting.
Jeremy has appointment next week with doctor reg. his back pain. Keli doing house chores. Told her to start Yoga fast.


----------



## annie7

that's good that massage is helping jeremy. hope his doc can help with his back pain.


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte send me her pic. She looks ok but not Jennifer Aniston. LOL!


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV.... crime show.


----------



## annie7

which show? anyting we have here in the usa?


----------



## GJMody

No. Only in India. Local show, not international.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Biden set to win. Trump sour loser.


----------



## annie7

(trying to avoid political talk on here because it can be offensive to others.)


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No prob. It's 10.23 here. Will sleep in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Chatting with Charlotte


----------



## GJMody

Very intelligent n perceptive just like u.


----------



## annie7

well thank you. you are very intelligent and preceptive also.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Going to sleep shortly. Have a nice day. Will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No BM today. How are u? Am watching CNN. Cricket match in one n a half hour.


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

hope the cricket match is a good one.


----------



## GJMody

I hope too. Had gone to my sis place for lunch.


----------



## annie7

hope lunch was good.


----------



## GJMody

It was. Cricket match in 10 mins.


----------



## annie7

hope it is a good match


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No BM today. Drank 2 tea and smoked cigarettes.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Taking dulcolax in one hour. It's 6.27 here. Weather cool, pleasant. How is the weather there? You have accupuncture session today?


----------



## annie7

weather is very nice, sunny and unseasonably warm.

i have acupuncture tomorrow. i am going to start going ever other week now since my peripheral neuropathy has become much worse (it's a progressive disease) and acupuncture is no longer helping with it.


----------



## GJMody

Sounds ok. Sorry accupuncture not effective. We have holiday on Wed. It's Diwali... festival of lights. Very important for Hindus in India.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.17. Had gone to sleep. Woke up to take meds. Have taken dulcolax. Going to sleep. Hope PN pain lessens. Saw on net... feet to be soaked in Epsom salt and try CBD.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you took dulcolax.

Thanks but I have already tried Epsom salt soaks and cbd. Didn't help.


----------



## GJMody

Oh....sorry they didn't help. I would have assumed this as you must have tried both.


----------



## annie7

Thanks anyway.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 6. Drank warm water. Went to sleep. Woke up at 7.50. Strong urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Good BM at 8.15am. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday at 7pm.


----------



## GJMody

At work. Leaving shortly


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had such a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Leaving from work in 10 mins. Talk to u soon.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette
Will be drinking beer later. Today cricket final match. Will do Yoga after half hour. Weather cool &#128526; n pleasant. How is the weather there. I assume not going for accupuncture today. Shall I throw away the herbal meds since I don't take them? My urine is some days yellow. Is that ok? I checked on Google, it says ok.


----------



## annie7

weather is still sunny and unseasonably warm. supposed to rain tonight and then get colder.

yes i am going to acupuncture today.

yes it's ok that your urine is yellow.

and yes, if you're not using your herbal meds and don't think you ever will, you might as well throw them away.


----------



## GJMody

Hope accupuncture session is good. So u said you will be going every other week, right? I will throw away the herbal meds. Cricket match starts in one hour. It's 6.16 here. Good weather in Michigan. Mid west 10 and half hours behind India.


----------



## annie7

yes, i'll be going to acupuncture every other week.

hope it's a good crickter match.


----------



## GJMody

Accupuncture done? How was it?


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm back. it was fine.


----------



## GJMody

Good. 12.07 here. Had gone to sleep. Took meds and smoked cigarette. Did Yoga at 6.45 pm. Didn't see entire match.


----------



## annie7

Hope your team won


----------



## GJMody

It did!.No BM today. Am at work. It's 10.30 morning.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Weather in morning is cold. Winter has set in. Will take 3 dulcolax tomorrow evening. How is the weather there? Friday Diwali prayers at office. It's worshipping of Goddess of wealth. Important day. Saturday - Diwali. Please Google for. Diwali info.


----------



## annie7

weather here is sunny and cooler.

hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Short and sweet reply. LOL.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV...CNN. And talking with Keli. She seems OK. Her antidepressant med dose doubled.


----------



## annie7

that's good that keli is ok


----------



## GJMody

She told she is not better even after taking new meds dose. She has teletalk with mental health team tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Hope they can help her


----------



## GJMody

I hope too.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Drank 2 tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Taking dulcolax today evening.


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

good you're taking dulcolax this evening.


----------



## GJMody

Met same doc for my cold. Told to get 3 tests done to check allergies levels. After that he will give medicine. Meanwhile told to take old med. It's 4.10. I took leave from work today. Weather cool. How is the weather there? Groceries buying done? Visit to pharmacy?


----------



## GJMody

Keli talked to medical team on phone. They asked questions and told to meet her GP who will recommend new therapist.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you're getting allergy tested. i did that. it's good to know exactly what you're allergic to.

i did the grocery shopping etc yesterday.

hopefully a new therapist will be able to help keli.


----------



## GJMody

Storms to hit 10 US states. Already it hit Florida. Saw on CNN weather. How is weather there? I hope Keli gets help.


----------



## annie7

Weather is cold and sunny


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 3 dulcolax at 6 pm. It's 6.20 here. Will eat light dinner.


----------



## annie7

That's good you took dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

230,000 Americans dead due to covid. Still many not wearing masks or maintaining social distancing. Sad and ignorance. Prediction 400,000 deaths by next year Feb


----------



## annie7

leaving for dr appointment.


----------



## GJMody

For which illness? PN?


----------



## annie7

no. saw a podiatrist because i had an ingrown toenail and some other problems


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Did he take it out? What did he do? I have corn behind my right toe. Not gone to hospital to take it out. Doesn't hurt much.


----------



## annie7

he clipped away the ingrown part.

i think you can buy corn removal pads at a pharmacy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took dulcolax yesterday evening. BM today at 9.15. Part cylinder, part lump, one piece. I think it was full. Today worship of Goddess of Wealth in office in evening.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i just got up. please try to keep in mind the time difference. it's 6:38 am here.

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.45 evening here.


----------



## GJMody

Just posted reply on thread Do not take Wellbutrin. Please read.


----------



## annie7

yes, i read it. very well written and informative.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

no--no plans you?


----------



## GJMody

Will go out on Sunday..to buy black shoes, Blazer. My niece engagement party on Dec. 13th.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that your niece is engaged. what a happy time!


----------



## GJMody

Sure is. My kids coming here too.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful!


----------



## GJMody

Yes it is.😀


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.40 here, can't sleep. Just woke up. Hope your day going well. Will try to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Hope you can sleep. Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Hi.Message when free.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Does eating more fiber effect dulcolax more? Fruits like apple papaya, etc.


----------



## annie7

sorry--i don't know.


----------



## annie7

i wouldn't think so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Today Diwali festival...holiday. My kids called in morning to wish me. Tomorrow shopping for black shoes n blazer. Eating papaya in some time. No urge today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 6.25 pm here. How is weather there? Yesterday and today warm. On Thursday it was cold.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and very very cold.


----------



## GJMody

Oh... Winter has arrived. I hate winter.


----------



## annie7

i hate it, too. especially the ice and snow.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. But in winter appetite increases.


----------



## annie7

mine doesn't.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Different strokes for different folks.😀


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.11 pm here. Will be taking dulcolax tomorrow evening.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Bought a black blazer and black shoes. Watching Indian songs. Taking dulcolax after one hour. It's 4.45. Weather not hot. How is weather there?


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax today.

sounds like you bought some nice clothes.

weather is cool, very windy with rain and thunderstorms. i hope we don't lose power.


----------



## GJMody

Nasty weather. Just took 3 dulcolax. It's 5.55pm here.


----------



## annie7

yes it is very nasty weather. also migraine weather.

that's good you took dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching CNN... pandemic prob.


----------



## annie7

yes, it sure is a problem.


----------



## GJMody

249,000 Americans dead. If the pandemic continues like this 425,000 will die by Feb. 21. Vaccine coming in December.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.30 Mon. morning. Woke up at 7.45. Drank water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. Drank half cup tea and smoked cigarette. Full BM at 8.45 am. Going to work shortly.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a full bm.


----------



## GJMody

Going home, talk to you soon


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Had to go to lab to give blood for these tests: 1. Thyroid profile. 2. CBP 3. AEC. 4. IGELevels. Except Thyroid other tests to check allergy levels. Weather was warm today, now cooled down. 
Are you going for accupuncture today? How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you went for your blood tests. please let me know what the results are.

weather very cold. over 300,000 people in our area lost power yesterday because of high winds. so thankful i'm not one of them.

going to acupuncture in a few hours.


----------



## GJMody

Will let you know the test results. Hope accupuncture session goes well. I am watching TV.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Just had rice n lentils mix. Instead of wheat bread I am eating sorghum bread. Will also eat corn bread.


----------



## annie7

hope the sorghum bread and corn bread agree with you better than wheat bread does.


----------



## GJMody

They do. How did accupuncture session go?


----------



## annie7

It went well, thanks


----------



## GJMody

Today BM also. I wonder why. It was medium and firm. Weather sunny. How is the weather there? Accupuncture session of one hour?


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a bm today, without dulcolax.

weather is very cold. still dark out.

yes, acupuncture sessions are one hour.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going to sis place for dinner after one hour. It's 5.30 here. I assume accupuncture is helping in other areas even though not helping in PN. In winter it gets dark pretty soon in evenings and nights are longer.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good dinner with your sister.

yes, acupuncture does help in other areas.

now that it is getting light out, i can see we had some snow last night.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm...OK. I wanted to drink beer but can't today. May be tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Plans for today? Must be 8 am there.


----------



## annie7

why can't you drink beer today?

no plans.

it's 7:45 am here.


----------



## GJMody

No time. As I said going to sis place. On the way


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good time with your sister.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Going home now.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV...CNN


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Two Dakota states figured on CNN. Very high number of cases, partly because the Governor has not enforced wearing mask and social distancing. Japan preparing for next year summer Olympics amid the pandemic. Trump reducing troops in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Two Dakota states figured on CNN. Very high number of cases, partly because the Governor has not enforced wearing mask and social distancing.


yes, that's a shame.

going out to run some errands.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 1.20 here. Woke up to take meds. My problem is opposite of yours. I sleep too much. I wake up at 8 and that also reluctantly. Trump should concede defeat but he is adamant. Biden has put forth 12 member team of scientists and advisors to tackle Corona pandemic.


----------



## GJMody

Must admit Kamala Harris has good personality.


----------



## annie7

i'd love to be able to sleep that much.


----------



## GJMody

No BM today. Am at work. It's 3.50 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Weather cool. Will take 3 dulcolax after one hour. It's 5.40 here. How is the weather there? Staying home?


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be taking ducolax.

weather cold and sunny.

going to grocery store in a couple hours or so.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Going for groceries after one n half hours. Wife afraid to come here in plane because of Corona virus. Kids also coming next month. By car it takes 9 hours.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that your kids will be coming to see you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya but wife worried abt kids getting virus in plane. Since 8 months she has not traveled.


----------



## annie7

oh, i thought they were coming by car.

i'd be scared to travel by plane because of the virus.


----------



## GJMody

If known driver then she can come by car.


----------



## annie7

i don't understand what you mean by this. doesn't she drive?


----------



## GJMody

Doesn't drive long distance plus difficult with kids.


----------



## annie7

i see.

leaving for grocery store soon.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.45. Had gone to sleep. Woke up to take meds. Again going to sleep. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Ok.

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Incomplete evacuation in morning so got pain. Took mebeverine one capsule. Will take 2 dulcolax tonight. Weather warm. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

sorry you had incomplete evacuation. did you take dulcolaxx last night?

it's still dark out. very windy outside. hope we don't lose power.


----------



## GJMody

Ya took 3 dulcolax yesterday at 6.30pm. Sometimes it happens. Will take 2 dulcolax at 7. Will have light dinner...yogurt n rice. It was sunny here today. Now cool. Staying home?


----------



## annie7

yes, staying home.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Corona virus cases spike in Michigan. Shown yesterday on CNN. Along with Illinois, Arizona, Ohio, Iowa, North n South Dakota.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know. been hearing it on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Good news Pfizer pharma co. coming out with vaccine in December. Success rate 95.5%. Moderna also coming out with vaccine. Hope it saves lives.


----------



## annie7

Yes I heard that on the news


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Let's see what happens in December reg. vaccines n it's effects.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

It's 2am. Woke up to take meds. Have taken 2 dulcolax at 7pm. Back to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

It's 3am. I had BM at 2.50 am. But BM form flat and little lumps. Abnormal timing. Uncomfortable feeling in abdomen. Don't feel good. Wonder why this BM?


----------



## annie7

sorry--i don't know.


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. No need to be sorry. Just wanted to tell how I feel. It will pass. No pain in abdomen. Will try to sleep. It's 3.22 am. How is the weather now?


----------



## annie7

i'm just sorry that this happened to you.

that's good you aren't having any pain. hope you can go back to sleep.

weather is very windy and unseasonably warm.


----------



## GJMody

I think global warming and climate change is affecting world weather. Many countries don't care about it. Will sleep in some time.


----------



## annie7

Yes, hope you can go back to sleep


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep at 3 am. Have taken off from work. Had BM at. 9.30 am, firm better than last night. I noticed I have been drinking guava juice which contains high amount of fructose, hence I got abdominal pain and bowel problem. Won't drink from now on. Weather cool. How is the weather there?


----------



## GJMody

People with IBS have sensitive colon. Some foods and drinks irritate the colon resulting in change in BM.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to mention I can't overeat. If I do my abdomen hurts. So I gotta eat medium portions.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm today.

yes, sounds like you have a sensitivity to fructose.

it's still dark out. the weather prediction for today says it's still supposed to be unseasonably warm.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Seems high sensitivity to fructose. Today I have only had lemonade. Unseasonably warm? That's unusual in winter. When does winter season begin? I may drink beer later. Not sure though. It's 6.07 here.


----------



## annie7

here, winter officially begins december 21. right now, it's still autumn.

it's supposed to get much colder tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok so after one month. So no migraine weather. Does cold aggravate migraines?


----------



## annie7

no, cold does not aggravate my migraines. but i often get migraines even when the weather is nice. i have one now.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear you have migraine. Hope it reduces. Watching CNN now. In India Corona deaths 132,223. That's a lot. India working on vaccine. May be available next Jan. or Feb. Phase 2 & 3 trials on. Have sent my attendant to pharmacy to buy my meds.


----------



## annie7

thanks--i hope it goes away, too.

yes that is a lot of deaths. very sad.


----------



## GJMody

Got my meds.


----------



## GJMody

Pfizer pharma has approached FDA to distribute vaccine for emergency use in USA.


----------



## annie7

Yes I heard that on the news


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.35 am here. Had sound sleep. Woke up to take meds. Saturday...working half day till 3 pm. I have called cleaning people at 4.30 on Sunday to clean sofa, chair upholstery and carpets. Costing Rs.1336. Enjoy sunny weather. Speak to you later in the day.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

It's 11am. I am at work. Slept well. No BM today.


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Did Yoga. Today is my daughter's birthday. Mine is on Tues., son bday on Wed. All of us in November. What a coincidence. My wife is the odd one out..her bday in April. Will take 3 dulcolax after one hour. Weather warm today. How is the weather there? Plans for weekend? Cleaning people coming tomorrow in evening.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that all of your birthdays are so close together. how festive!

that's good you'll be taking ducolax.

weather colder now. still dark out.

no plans.

that's nice the cleaning people will be coming.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Watching CNN...news about Corona pandemic. December can't come soon enough for Corona patients! Awaiting vaccine! Michigan ER doctor infected with virus.


----------



## annie7

yes, i heard that on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Just took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV...kids singing competition. Singing Indian songs. Good entertainment.


----------



## annie7

Sounds good


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.10pm here. Am watching CNN again. Food distribution to hungry people before Thanksgiving. Utah and Texas hospitals overwhelmed with new Corona cases. Friday shattered previous records...192,000 cases, over 2,000 deaths.


----------



## annie7

yes, i heard that on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Sad, very sad indeed. For distribution of vaccine CDC ( Center for Disease Control) will decide which people will get vaccine first. CDC based in Atlanta, Georgia. December is very near.


----------



## annie7

Yes, I know


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 9.35 here. Woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarette. Again drank tea and smoked cigarette. Strong urge. Ok BM, less firm. I think it was full. But this time pressure on rectum and not on intestines. I had BM on Friday. So today BM of Friday and Saturday. Is that ok?


----------



## GJMody

I know you said before that I don't have impaction. But do you think there is some stool stuck in my colon. The reason I am asking is because last October when I went for colonoscopy doctor said stool stuck in colon. Please comment. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

I met doctor for my cold prob which has lessened. My lab test showed I have high allergies level so doc gave me meds for one month. Bilast-m once at night and a new med- hetrazan twice a day. Vitamin D once a week.


----------



## annie7

you said you had a full or almost full bm so i doubt if you still have stool stuck in your colon. the only way to know for sure is if you have an abdominal xray. you are not impacted if you are having bms. since you are having bms, i really don't think you have anything to worry about.

did the doctor tell you exactly what you are allergic to? when i had my allergy tests, i got a print out showing exactly what i was allergic to.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks Annie regarding the stool reply. I also think my colon is ok.
Yes, doc told me I may be allergic to dust, the current weather and cold drinks. He said I may have to take meds for 6 months. Both meds are for allergies only. Vitamin D for my lethargy I think. But to be taken once a week. Allergy meds to be taken daily. Weather is pleasant. How is the weather there? Your migraine n np lessened?


----------



## GJMody

Just saw on Google, vitamin D supplement for facilitating normal immune system. Improved resistance against certain diseases.


----------



## GJMody

And for absorbing potassium n calcium.


----------



## GJMody

Are u having bath, doing yr hair or changing ostomy bag?


----------



## annie7

i was busy blow drying my hair.

hope your allergy meds help you.

weather here is cloudy and snowing. we're supposed to get about 4 inches of snow today.

still have the migraine unfortunately.


----------



## GJMody

Allergy meds are helping. Lot of snow. Sorry about your migraine. Hope it reduces. Cleaning ppl cleaned sofa sets, dining chairs, carpets. Will be drinking beer later. My birthday on Tuesday. Have to go to supermarket to buy some stuff. What are u gonna do today?


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.38 here


----------



## annie7

thanks, hope my migraine gets better, too.

that's good your allergy meds are helping.

and that's good that the cleaning people got everything cleaned up.

happy birthday to you in advance







hope you have a wonderful birthday. do you have any plans to celebrate it?

i have no plans for today.


----------



## GJMody

No. Will be going to my sis place Tuesday evening to cut the cake, then light dinner. Thanks for the birthday greetings! Appreciate it. When is your birthday? I will turn 53. Update on my other friends- Jeremy doing better...back,feet,shoulder pain less. Keli is better at the moment as she is staying at son's place. She met the psychologist . The session was about getting to know each other and safety plan in case she tries another suicide attempt. Tauzer has appointment with urologist tommorow. Haven't heard from Shawn in Oregon...he has prostrate cancer but last time he said new meds were working. Will message him on FB. Charlotte..no reply..seems she is very busy. It's 7pm here. Will go to supermarket at 8.


----------



## GJMody

And yes. Mike in Maine is ok. Pain is manageable, no suicidal thoughts, his family doing good. I am lucky to have such good friends, yourself of course included.


----------



## annie7

thanks for the update on your friends. hope keli's psychologist will be able to help her. that's good that she is staying at her son's house. that's good that jeremy and mike are doing better.



GJMody said:


> . I am lucky to have such good friends, yourself of course included.


thank you for being a good friend.


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. Supermarket stuff done. Watching CNN now. My psychiatrist has told me to cut down on smoking. He said not to buy packs but when ever I need to smoke buy one cigarette at a time. Also not to smoke indoors, just outdoors. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

i didn't know you could buy just one cigarette at a time.

years ago, i used to smoke (back in the 80's) . got up to a pack a day. i finally quit. it was not at all easy but i did it.

it is a good idea to quit, if you can. or at least reduce the amount you smoke.


----------



## GJMody

In India we can buy single cigarette. I will reduce smoking. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

Good luck!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How are you? I am home. No BM today. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I am reducing smoking from now onwards. Weather sunny today. Forecast of rain from Friday. Keli is not feeling well. That's the problem with depression, suddenly mood goes down. How is your migraine and PN? How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

that's good that you are cutting back on smoking.

so sorry about keli. hope she feels better soon.

weather is cold and cloudy, rain and snow predicted.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Gonna watch TV on sometime. Seen any good movies lately?


----------



## annie7

not movies but we're watching some miniseries on tv that are pretty good (the undoing)

have you seen any good movies lately?


----------



## GJMody

No. I should get Netflix but don't have money.I have channels that show movies but I am not watching.


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.30. Had gone to sleep. Woke up to take cold meds. Depression meds in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 1.33 here. Today as u know is my birthday. No BM today.


----------



## annie7

happy birthday!!! hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks! Are u up early today?


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.20 evening here


----------



## annie7

yes i get up early when i have to change my ostomy bag, which i'm going to do right now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving from work little early. Talk to you soon.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarettes. Have to go to sister's place for dinner. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

You seem busy


----------



## GJMody

You seem busy


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower, changing my ostomy bag and blow drying my hair.

weather is cold and cloudy. might snow or rain.

hope you have a good dinner with your sister.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Leaving shortly


----------



## annie7

Have a good time


----------



## GJMody

I am back. Had chocolate cake and dinner at sis place. My bro in law didn't come out of his room. Apparently angry at sis as she has apprehension about going on holidays next month bcoz of Corona virus prob.


----------



## annie7

Dinner sounds good. At acupuncture now


----------



## GJMody

Oh! Forgot you have accupuncture session today. Hope it goes well. Have taken 3 dulcolax at 6.30 pm.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax.



GJMody said:


> My bro in law didn't come out of his room. Apparently angry at sis as she has apprehension about going on holidays next month bcoz of Corona virus prob.


that's too bad about your brother-in-law. i don't blame your sister for having apprehension about the holidays and the corona virus. i feel the same way she does.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 3.25 here. Woke up to take meds. How did the accupuncture go?In ostomy where is the hole put? I suppose now you can eat anything and everything?


----------



## annie7

acupuncture went fine.

my stoma is on my tummy, on the right at my waistline.

no i can't eat anything i want. some types of food can cause a blockage (nuts, potato skins etc) i think we talked about this before.


----------



## GJMody

Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday evening. But no urge or BM till now. It's 1pm here. Don't Know why.


----------



## annie7

but you finally did have a bm--right?


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.03 pm. Just came home half hour back. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No BM yet. Don't know why. But no pain, bloating or acidity. Sometimes my bowels don't get cleared after taking 3 dulcolax. So I will have to take 2 tonight. Will take after one hour or more. How is the weather there? Plans for today?


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm. that's good you don't have pain or bloating.

weather is cold and rainy. migraine weather.

going to pharmacy and grocery store later this morning.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Ya it's Wed. I too went to pharmacy to buy meds.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Ya it's Wed. I too went to pharmacy to buy meds.


----------



## GJMody

Took 2 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

It's almost 3am. Woke up to take meds. Yesterday was my son's birthday. Completely forgot about it. Wife reminded.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad you forgot about your son's birthday. hope your wife reminded you in time.


----------



## GJMody

She did. Took 2 Dulcolax tablets yesterday. Today BM at 8.30. Little flattish. Had eaten onions on Tuesday evening, pastry also. Yesterday also ate pastry. I read pastry and onions flare up IBS. Your views.


----------



## annie7

form doesn't matter. i don't think onions and pastry have the ability to afffect form and make stools flattish.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am home. Just came 15 mins back. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I am tempted to eat pizza but it has little spicy sauce, herbs n cheese..not good for IBS. Can you eat pizza, pasta, spicy food? Weather is little cold here with breeze blowing. Rained last night. Lesoride the medicine induces sleep. Waking up at 8 am. How is the weather there How did accupuncture session go? Should I eat pizza?


----------



## annie7

i know people with ibs who eat pizza and have no problems with it. . i personally cannot eat pizza or spicy, acidic food because i have acid reflux. i think you should eat pizza if you want to..

weather is cloudy and cold. had tons of rain yesterday and lost power several times because of it.


----------



## GJMody

Will decide reg. pizza. Lot of rain is a spoilsport. Did u see my kids new pics on Facebook? Didn't know you had acid reflux. Are you taking any meds for it? My office colleague has suggested one bowl of vanilla ice cream for acidity. He eats it every time he gets acidity. Will do Yoga after half hour. In the morning unable to do.


----------



## annie7

yes, your kids' new pics are nice. very good looking kids. must take after their father.









no i'm not taking any meds right now for reflux. i just avoid the foods that aggravate it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. LOL! Good to avoid foods that cause acidity. It's 6.46. Starting Yoga at 7.


----------



## GJMody

Just did Yoga. Diet n medicine can manage IBS most of the times. But not always as the medicines stop working. I am tempted to try Dr. Shulz intestinal formula #1 but it is very expensive. 2 bottles for Rs. 10,000. So I should continue dulcolax right? Noticed I ate onions, drank beer, pastry and yesterday wheat item. May be that's why my bowels flattish today. I think I had gas. Can you eat meat? It's almost 8pm here. Today was a good day at work.


----------



## annie7

re Dr Schultz Intestinal Formula #1---i remember that back in may you said that price was not a problem.

i really don't think that those foods you mention cause flat stools. that's just not possible.

yes i can eat meat.


----------



## GJMody

Price is a problem unless I pay the money in monthly installments...i.e. part money each month. Amazon had that facility but don't know if it still has.
Good you can eat meat. So what caused flat stool. I think it's the nature of IBS. Sometimes some food cause prob while other times they don't. I do maintain a good diary since few years. It's 9.25. I ate veg fried rice for dinner. Should I eat pastry? Some leftover from Tuesday.


----------



## GJMody

*food diary


----------



## annie7

i don't know what causes flat stools but i don't think they are caused by food. and like i said earlier --and what your gastro doc also told you--form does not matter.



GJMody said:


> Sometimes some food cause prob while other times they don't.


flat stools are not a problem.

sure, you can eat pastry. no reason why not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 3.37 here. Woke up to take meds. Will buy papaya tomorrow. Jeremy and Keli are ok for the time being. Jeremy has less pain. Keli is not suicidal. Mike in Maine is ok. No news about Charlotte. She had a nervous breakdown couple of months ago bcoz of work stress. Tauzer can't meet doctors in Toronto as it is under lockdown. He has to consult over phone. He had consultation on Monday. Will ask him how it went. Hope your migraine and PN pain reduced.


----------



## annie7

that's good your friends are ok. hope charlotte is ok.

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge, no BM. Am at work. It's 11am.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. How many dulcolax were u taking in the past, daily.


----------



## annie7

Three pills a day


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? It's little chilly here. Cold breeze.


----------



## annie7

weather cloudy and cold


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's cold here too.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. It's 3.10pm. Drank tea in morning and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Weather is pleasant. How is the weather there? Will take 3 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right--today is not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Just did Yoga. It's nearing 6pm. Will take dulcolax at 7. Eating papaya shortly. Plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

no plans for weekend. you?


----------



## GJMody

None. Ate papaya. Taking dulcolax after half hour. Watching CNN.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

As you and your husband are retired what is the source of income? Social security cheques? Pension? Are they enough?


----------



## annie7

we're not covered under social security. we have a pension.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. And you must savings too. As you recently carried out home improvements.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. And you must savings too. As you recently carried out home improvements.


----------



## GJMody

*must have


----------



## annie7

yes, thankfully we have savings.


----------



## GJMody

That's comforting.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Did u read the thread about fasting for IBS? What do you think?


----------



## annie7

fasting never helped me but other people on the board--especially Flossy-- say it's helped them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 2am. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

have a good night..


----------



## GJMody

Drank warm water yesterday night. Woke up at 8 am. Urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 8.10. I think it was full. Going to sis place for lunch.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I was tense yesterday wondering whether 3 dulcolax will work today. Can I drink beer today? How is the weather? It's less cold here yesterday. After tomorrow days will be less cold, the met Dept said. I want to eat pizza but it will constipate me.


----------



## GJMody

*cold than. It's 5pm here n there?


----------



## GJMody

U seem busy..hair blowing?


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.



GJMody said:


> Thanks. I was tense yesterday wondering whether 3 dulcolax will work today. Can I drink beer today? How is the weather? It's less cold here yesterday. After tomorrow days will be less cold, the met Dept said. I want to eat pizza but it will constipate me.


sure you can drink beer today.

still dark out. weather supposed to get a bit warmer. supposed to get lots of snow tomorrow. maybe tonight.

has pizza constipated you before--even when taking dulcolax? i used to eat it and it never constipated me. (but that's me)


----------



## GJMody

I have not yet eaten pizza since taking dulcolax but I had bowel prob when I ate fried food. Can't eat fried food, spicy food, dairy, cheese, no soda either. When Prucalopride was working I had eaten pizza. Sometimes it's digested other times not digested.


----------



## GJMody

Blow drying hair?


----------



## annie7

Just finished


----------



## GJMody

Please reply to my above post


----------



## annie7

i don't know what you want me to say??


----------



## GJMody

Nevermind I will decide reg pizza later. Do u think since dulcolax is working my constipation prob is solved?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Sweet n short reply.😀 I am watching TV..CNN...Corona pandemic. You must be drinking coffee, morning there. I worked in a deli in Philadelphia for few months. It's 6.51 here. What's the time there?


----------



## annie7

i can no longer drink coffee because coffee bothers my acid reflux as well as my interstitial cystitis.

it is 8:40 am here.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. Can u drink tea then? And juices? I did have acid reflux when I was in America. I don't have it now. Have u seen the movie The Intern featuring Robert De Niro?


----------



## annie7

no, i hate tea. juices are too acidic for me.

no i haven't seen that movie. i generally don't like to watch comedies.


----------



## GJMody

I like tea. Can't stay without it. It's not a comedy. Well it is humorous but it's a nice movie.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to my wife and kids. My daughter had got cold and cough yesterday. Met doctor, got antibiotics. Allergies. I am having dinner now. It's 8.25 here.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your daughter has a cold. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

She is ok now after taking meds. I am reading Reader's Digest. Dinner done. It's 9.07 here. Will go to sleep in one hour.


----------



## annie7

Glad she is better


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.23 here. Ate dinner at 8.30. Thought I would read a little but as soon as I hit the bed I went to sleep. That's the problem I have too much sleep. I should be taking meds at 10 but because of my sleep I have to take them late. I am sure it's because of Lesuride 50 mg I am getting sleep. Corona deaths here have passed 130,000.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge,. No BM. Am at work. It's 2.08m. Weather pleasant, not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

we're supposed to get about 4 inches of snow today.


----------



## GJMody

That's a lot. Came home half hour back. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Not too cold today. Do you eat meat? I like chicken but stopped since many months as can't dugest


----------



## GJMody

*digest


----------



## annie7

Yes I eat meat


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Saw dulcolax mechanism. It works by acting on the lining of lower bowel to stimulate movement and promotes accumulation of water into the bowel to produce soft formed stools. Are u gonna watch TV series shows today or movies? I liked Titanic, Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## annie7

tonight i'll be watching The Undoing. it's a miniseries. terrific show.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will check it out. Is it on YouTube? What's it about? Any famous movie stars in it? I liked the show The Sopranos. The lead star died few years back. I will tell you his name.


----------



## annie7

yes i saw the sopranos twice, i liked it so much. especially the ending--did tony soprano die or not? quite interesting. and yes i know that tony gandolfini died of a heart attack.

i don't know if the undoing is on utube or not. here is a link about the show:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Undoing_(miniseries)


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will see.


----------



## GJMody

Saw it. Looks very good. Are u watching on TV?


----------



## annie7

I will tonight


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.45. Woke up to take meds. I will have to do something about this waking up at night daily. Take meds after dinner would be good. Did you watch The Undoing? How many parts and of how much duration in the series?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> It's 3.45. Woke up to take meds. I will have to do something about this waking up at night daily. Take meds after dinner would be good.


yes, you mentioned that a few weeks ago.



GJMody said:


> Did you watch The Undoing? How many parts and of how much duration in the series?


i'll be watching it in an hour or so. the link i posted gives you all that information.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. woke up at 8.16. Drank warm water. Went to buy cigarettes and milk. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 10.40 here morning.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. woke up at 8.16. Drank warm water. Went to buy cigarettes and milk. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 10.40 here morning.


----------



## annie7

right. not you day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Bad day. My brother in law called me to his construction site and he turn up. Rs. 700 wasted on cab. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will take 3 dulcolax after one hour. It's 6.34 here. The Undoing series looks good. Can I see it on YouTube? What channel are u watching for this. You have cable?


----------



## GJMody

*he didn't turn up


----------



## annie7

sorry you had a bad day at work.

that's good that you will be taking dulcolax.

i don't know if the undoing is on utube or not. it was on HBO. no we don't have cable.


----------



## GJMody

So if u don't have cable then what do u have?


----------



## annie7

ww don't have cable but we do have a sattelite dish--Direct TV. and we have the streaming services--HBO, Netflix etc. you can google for more info.


----------



## GJMody

I also have satellite TV ...DTH...Direct To Home. Lots of channels....movies, wild life, TV series, crime show, cooking. Don't have Netflix though. That I have to pay separately. If I get money I may get Netflix.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.50. Had gone to sleep. Woke up to take meds. My eyes are burning. Did u watch The Undoing today?


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

sorry your eyes are burning. hope they feel better soon.

that's good you took dulcolax.

watched the undoing last night. it was the final episode. it's all over now.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, bowels not good today. Had BM at 4.15. I think bcoz of lot of combination of liquids. Cumin drink at 5, then turmeric milk be at 6.15. 8.10 orange juice, then 8.20 yogurt. Your comments. Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight?


----------



## annie7

so sorry your bowels are not good today.

i really don't think it's do to the liquids, though. i can't see how that would give you problems. you've drunk those liquids before and it didn't give you problems. and yogurt isn't really a liquid.

yes, definitely take 2 or 3 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I have not taken liquids in this combination at such short time duration.


----------



## annie7

I still don't see how that could cause a problem


----------



## GJMody

I also had burning at rectum while having BM. I have messaged my counselor.


----------



## annie7

that would be a good thing to ask your gastro doc about.


----------



## GJMody

Not now, no bleeding.


----------



## GJMody

Not now, no bleeding.


----------



## GJMody

Should I be worried?


----------



## GJMody

Counselor told to stop cold drinks and drink 8 to 10 glasses of warm water daily.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you're not having any bleeding. i think you should discuss this with your gastro doc.


----------



## GJMody

Discuss what? I asked u should e be worried?


----------



## annie7

discuss the rectal burning.

i don't know if you should be worried or not--i'm not a doctor.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Either you are in a bad mood or I am in a bad mood?


----------



## annie7

i'm not in a bad mood. whyever would you think that??

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy soon.


----------



## GJMody

Just thinking with your replies. Never mind. I have taken 2 dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

Yes.


----------



## GJMody

In a short time. Its 10 pm here.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.54 here. Woke up to take meds. Will try to wake up early may be 7.30 am. You must be using coupons for buying groceries and meds. Most people do in America. What is the time there? How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

no i'm not using coupons for groceries . i used to but they are no longer available. and i've never, ever, seen any coupons for prescription medications.

it's 4:30 pm here.

weather is cold but sunny.


----------



## GJMody

I have never mentioned about coupons before. That's strange that they are no longer available. Some medicines website have coupons available. But not all.


----------



## annie7

we talked about coupons on this page:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/355516-neurotherapy-working-or-medicine/page-177


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Sorry forgot. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Sorry forgot. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM.


----------



## annie7

did you take two dulcolax yesterday?


----------



## GJMody

Yes I did at 7. Will take tomorrow. Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Today I have not had any cold drink. Weather warm today. How is the weather? Did you go for accupuncture on Monday?


----------



## annie7

no i didn't go to acupuncture monday. i'm going every other week now becuase it's no longer helping with my peripheral neuropathy.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Yes. Every other week. Makes sense not to waste money if it's not helping PN. Saw on net not to drink sugary drinks containing high fructose if you have IBS. But some juices like cranberry, pineapple, grape, banana are ok. What do u think? Why no BM today?


----------



## GJMody

Dry blowing hair?


----------



## annie7

no, i'm eating breakfast.

well, if you're sensitive to fructose, you should avoid it. i don't know why they say you can drink some juices and not others.

sorry, i don't know why you didn't have a bm today, hope you have one tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going for groceries in 20 mins. Just did Yoga.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.24 here. Woke up to take meds. Completely ran out of one of my bipolar meds....Qutipin400 SR. Will send my attendant to buy meds tomorrow morning. How is the weather there? Snow? Bought groceries.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad that you ran out of one of your bipolar meds.

weather is cold.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1pm. Am at work. Ok, firm BM in morning at 8.45. I had 2 dulcolax on Wed but not yesterday. My neighbor said to reduce cold drinks and drink warm water. And to reduce smoking. From today I will reduce smoking. Mornings are bad. Weather warm today. Neighbor also said I can take dulcolax regularly. She has constipation since many years. She is taking kayam churna Indian herb tablets.


----------



## annie7

so glad you finally had a good bm.

and yes, please do cut down on your smoking, like your doctor told you to do. i know it's hard but you can do it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Problem accessing this site since last few days I have to verify through captcha. Do u also have to do this? I need to cut down and stop smoking. My lungs have become weak and also breathlessness. Will start reducing n stop. How did u stop? You stopped totally or reduced and then stop. Smoking is very bad for IBS and libido. In one week my wife ( whom I don't care) and my kids are coming. ...Dec 12th. It's 8 months since I saw them. How is the weather? Going out? So was the series Undoing very good? I like this type of series


----------



## annie7

sorry you're having problems getting on the board. i wonder why? i haven't had any problems but then i never sign out. i always stay signed in. do you do that or do you sign out? maybe that has something to do with it?? i don't know.

back in the 80's, i smoked cigarettes for several years and was up to a pack a day. i quite cold turkey. it wasn't easy but i'm glad i did it.

that's wonderful that your kids will be coming to see you.

weather is cold. still dark out.

i have some errands to run later this morning.

yes, The Undoing is an excellent show. very suspensefull. i've watched it twice already and plan to watch it again.


----------



## GJMody

No I don't sign out. The site says I have to prove I m human so I gotta do captcha. I think you are using computer. I m using mobile phone. I will see if I can see The Undoing on YouTube but doubt it. I don't have Netflix.


----------



## annie7

. mostly i get on the board using the computer but i frequently i use my phone, too. no problems either way.

the undoing was on HBO.


----------



## GJMody

I was trying for one hour to access site but CAPCHTA was not working then I got accessibility cookie and just go to this site finally. This site admin team is stupid, why have captcha. It's not an FBI or CIA website for Godsakes. Did u get your errands done? It's now little cold. 
here at night. Will take dulcolax Sunday evening. I have HBO but I doubt that it will show The Undoing so soon. Was watching Joe Biden and Kamala Harris on CNN. Their first interview. Harris has good personality. Tomorrow I have half day at work, back home by 3. Plans for weekend? I have none.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're now having so much trouble accessing the board because of a CAPCHTA. i will PM VerticalScope, the owners of the board, about this. when i hear back from them (which may take a few days), i'll let you know what they say.

i can still get on without any CAPCHTA problems or requirements, so i don't know what's going on

this article says The Undoing is streaming on Disney Plus Hotstar in india :

https://indianexpress.com/article/entertainment/television/the-undoing-a-spell-binding-whodunnit-7062630/

yes i got my errands done. and no, i have no plans for the weekend.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..ok. yes I have Disney on my phone. Now I can access this site. No captcha nonsense. Bcoz I have downloaded cookie that bypasses captcha. My niece who is Hindu by religion is marrying a guy who is Christian by faith. Seems like love marriage. Love is blind. LOL! It's 10.19 here.


----------



## annie7

hopefully, if you have Disney on your phone, you'll be able to watch the undoing.

that was smart of you to download a cookie that bypasses captcha.

yes, you're right--love is blind!


----------



## annie7

VerticalScope (The Community Managers) wrote me back and they are going to look into the capchta thing and get in touch with you about it.


----------



## administrator

Hello 

Heard about the Captcha issue. was wondering, do you use any extensions on your browser that blocks cookies or something? I'm wondering if it's just a browser/device related problem. I notice that when I run pages in incognito for testing or special browsers like vivaldi, I have to constantly go through the captcha thing.

I'm watching the Mandalorian tonight after work! 

Li


----------



## annie7

thanks, Li!


----------



## GJMody

No I don't have extensions that blocks cookies. I use chrome. Again I had to use captcha now.


----------



## GJMody

I am able to access the site. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. No urge, no BM. It's 12.30. Weather sunny n warm.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.26 here. Ate rice and lentils. Am home. Relaxing. Will do Yoga later. And watch TV. How is the weather? It's warm n sunny here.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

weather is cold, still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doing Yoga after half hour. It's 5.05 pm here. I also read overeating not good for IBS.


----------



## annie7

Yes, that's what some people think


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Yes because overeating puts stress on they intestines. One thing is for sure people with IBS have overtly sensitive colon.


----------



## GJMody

* the intestines


----------



## annie7

yes, there is something called visceral hypersensitivity.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5056566/#:~:text=Functions%20of%20visceral%20organs%2C%20such,as%20visceral%20hypersensitivity%20(VH).


----------



## GJMody

Saw trailer of The Undoing on Disney Hot star. Looks good. But don't know I can see it. Will try.


----------



## annie7

Hope you can


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.42. Woke up to take meds. Had Indian snacks for dinner. A bit too much. Stomach was hurting so took two buscopan. Hope your day going well.


----------



## annie7

Sorry your stomach hurts. Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

It's nearing 12. Have to go to my sis place later. Weather sunny warm. How is the weather there? Staying home?


----------



## annie7

weather cold. still dark out.

no plans for today


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Went to sis place for lunch. An watching cricket match..India vs Australia. Weather warm. No BM today.


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte from UK came online yesterday after one month. She said she had some troubles, didn't elaborate. She is introvert.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

sorry charlotte is having problems.


----------



## GJMody

She can handle it. She is strong like you. India beat Australia in today's cricket match. It was really gripping match. It's 5.38 here. Taking dulcolax after one hour.


----------



## annie7

that's good that india won the cricket match.

that's good that you're going to take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Cold there? Snow?When are you going for accupuncture? Are your medicines expensive? 2 of my meds are expensive.


----------



## annie7

no snow.

going to acupuncture tuesday.

my meds are all covered by insurance.


----------



## GJMody

That's good your meds covered under insurance. Do people here contact you for help? Like I sometimes ask for help or views. Taking dulcolax in ten mins.


----------



## annie7

yes, sometimes people contact me for help, with questions, etc.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

That's good that you are helping other people just like me. Am watching CNN....Corona pandemic vaccines supply. Took dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> That's good that you are helping other people just like me.


thanks.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

It's 2am. Went to sleep at 9. Woke up to take meds. My friend Tauzer in Canada told it's very cold there. He has scopy scheduled for his bladder on Dec 12. Dec 16 appointment with psychiatrist and gastroenterologist.


----------



## GJMody

Bowels bad today. Woke up at 7.30, immediately went to bathroom. Liquid stools. After half hour better stools. Because I ate outside snacks on Sat. night. I overate, my stomach hurt. Not going to work today. It's 11.33 now.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

sorry your bowels were bad. that's good that they are better now.

i had the same test your friend tauzer had---a cystoscopy. they put you to sleep for it, so it's not a problem.


----------



## GJMody

Cystoscopy for bladder pain? He has lesions and inflammation in bladder. He told me that. His scopy scheduled for Dec. 12. Psychiatrist and gastroenterologist appmnt on Dec 16. I hate to see people in pain. I don't have pain. Will eat rice n yogurt at night. My wife and kids coming on Saturday. They have to do Corona test at airport. That's what she told me. I really need to take plain diet or IBS flares up. How is Weather? Accupuncture when? I forgot.


----------



## annie7

yes, i have the same problems with my bladder. i'm sorry he has it.

you are lucky you don't have pain. some of us suffer with it on a daily basis.

that's wonderful your wife and kids are coming on saturday. your kids must be so excited and happy to see you.

acupuncture tomorrow.

weather is a little warmer. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Hope accupuncture session goes well. What time tomorrow? Weather not cold, pleasant.


----------



## annie7

thanks. tomorrow at 11:00 am. i leave the house at 10:30.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good it's in morning. Am watching CNN.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

I pray for you in morning and evening to make your health better just as you do for me. Of course I pray for my other friends too. I feel the power of prayer is immense. My mom was a very religious woman. Prayer helped her to deal with lung cancer. She endured lot of pain. She refused chemotherapy after first five treatments Dad died peacefully in sleep on a very holy day of our religion.


----------



## annie7

thank you for praying for me. yes i believe in the power of prayer, too.

so sorry your mother had lung cancer. my husband's father died from it when he was only 55 years old. that's another reason why it is good that your are cutting down on your smoking.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear about your husband dad death. 55 is too young. May I ask you are Christian or Jewish? I am Hindu.


----------



## annie7

yes, 55 is way too young.

christian.


----------



## GJMody

I did my schooling in a Covent school. School principal was Christian. He was a Jesuit father. We referred to him as Father. His name was Father Netto. He was strict but very kind. Then another principal came. Forget his name, think it was Father Francis..not sure. Will tell u.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

that's nice that your school principal was very kind.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Ate veg fried rice. No spices, bland and yogurt. It's nearing 9 pm here. Will sleep after 10.


----------



## annie7

that's good you're eating a bland diet.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. No spices. Hope I will get better. Will take my meds shortly. Have to work tomorrow. Are you gonna go out today? I am in bed relaxing. I may read a little. Charlotte busy with work. Keli about to go to bed I think. Australia is 5 hours ahead of India. Jeremy went to bed. Spoke to Tauzer.


----------



## annie7

yes, sounds like a bland diet is best for you.

not planning to go out today.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Many people with IBS react adversely to spices. I can't tolerate spices. Get headaches and bowel prob. My niece is marrying a Christian guy. One engagement party in Bombay on Friday and another here in Hyderabad on Sunday.


----------



## annie7

All those parties sound like fun


----------



## GJMody

Have to watch what I eat and drink.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you do


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. Woke up to take meds. It's 11.36 pm. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Anm home. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. In the morning no urge, no BM. Weather warm here. How is it there? Going for accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out.

yes i'm going to acupuncture. leaving in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 6.05 here. Must be 7.30 there.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's 7:37 here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Relaxing. Will do Yoga in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Skipping yoga. Tired. Will do tomorrow. Watching TV. Farmers agitation against govt. here since few days


----------



## annie7

that's too bad about the farmers.


----------



## GJMody

Yes it is. govt not accepting farmers demands. UK adminsters first vaccine in the west.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . UK adminsters first vaccine in the west.


yes, i heard that on the news today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching CNN on TV.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

It's 11.34. Had gone to sleep. Woke up to take meds. How did the accupuncture session go?; How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

acupuncture went fine. weather is the same.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 1.15 here. Am at work. No urge, no BM. Will take dulcolax tonight. Weather sunny here.


----------



## GJMody

Came home early. It's 4.19 here. Just drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Weather sunny n warm. Accupuncture helping insomnia and migraine? Even if it's not helping PN.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

acupuncture helps my migraines but not the insomnia.


----------



## GJMody

That's good it helps your migraine. Have you tried hypnotherapy for insomnia. I have listened to IBSAudio 100 and it put me to sleep. However the subconscious was still taking messages.


----------



## annie7

yes. didn't work.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm....ok. Lack of sleep does make u tired and cranky. I sleep at 10 and wake up at 8. Too much sleep. My medicine is doing this


----------



## annie7

i'm not cranky. just tired.

that's good you can sleep.


----------



## GJMody

I too am tired many days. Just did Yoga. Am doing 4 times a week.


----------



## annie7

does taking vitamin D like your doctor suggested help with your tiredness?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. He has told to take one pill a week. As I told you before that I am taking B12 and Bcomplex. I think it is helping somewhat. Just took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Over 100,000 Americans in hospital due to covid. Hospitals running out of ICU beds. Let's see what Biden does.


----------



## annie7

yes, i heard that on the news.


----------



## GJMody

My son called. Earlier he had upset stomach as he had lots of chicken. Now he is ok.


----------



## annie7

Glad he is better


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 2 25. Woke up to take meds. Have put alarm for 7 30. My allergies still there.


----------



## annie7

sorrry about your allergies. i have them too.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 9.15. BM almost full, not complete, cylindrical form. Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight?


----------



## GJMody

Slight bleeding during BM. I have not been taking syrup as I don't know if it's helping. I did take today morning though. It's polyethylene glycol...Miralax.


----------



## GJMody

Messaged my GI doc regarding Miralax. He said I need to take 2 times daily for bowels. He said it is better than dulcolax which I doubt. Your views.


----------



## GJMody

I am home early. Abdominal discomfort. Took 2 buscopan. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Intend to take 2 dulcolax in evening.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a complete bm and that you have abdominal pain. that's a good idea to take 2 (or 3) dulcolax tonight especially since you took 2 buscopan, since that can be constipating.

sorry you had blood in your stool. i hope you told your doc about that.

really you should take your syrup like your doc said, especially since you only let yourself go every three days. the syrup helps keep your stool moist so it doesn't dry up while it's in there.


----------



## GJMody

I had abdomen discomfort and slight pain. Now it's not there. Blood was slight. Nothing major. Will take syrup twice daily. Took in morning at ten o clock. And dulcolax also. Have bought papaya. Will eat at night. How is the weather? Migraine weather?


----------



## annie7

Weather is cold. Weather report says freezing fog outside. Still dark out. Not migraine weather but I have a migraine anyway


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 2 Dulcolax. Will drink Miralax later.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 2 Dulcolax. Will drink Miralax later.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 2 Dulcolax. Will drink Miralax later.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Did u get groceries and meds yesterday?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## annie7

when are your kids coming to visit you?


----------



## GJMody

Saturday afternoon. Going back on Tuesday.


----------



## annie7

oh good. that's nice they will be staying there for a few days.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. But don't want my wife to come. I don't like her. I think something will happen to her in the future.😠


----------



## annie7

well look on the bright side. at least you'll be seeing your kids.


----------



## GJMody

That's right.😀 You have seen my kids pics. They are smart. LOL!


----------



## annie7

smart and good looking! clearly they take after their father!


----------



## GJMody

Can't argue with that.lol.


----------



## annie7




----------



## GJMody

I had dinner. Rice n lentils, yogurt. Switched off tv. Will take syrup after sometime. Any new tv series are you watching? Meds after one hour.


----------



## annie7

i'm watching "The Night Of". it's pretty good. i've seen it before ( a long time ago) but i liked it so much that i'm watching it again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_Of


----------



## annie7

leaving to run some errands in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Positiveside

In my opinion, both medicine and neurotherapy worked


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will check it out. It's 12.20 here. Woke up to take meds. Hope I get BM in the morning. IBS has both mental and physical aspects. Meaning of my name...Gaurang...Gau means cow in English and rang means color...So essentially it means cow...fair color. Go, figure! Hope your errands got done.


----------



## annie7

yes, i, too, hope you have a good bm tomorrow. good luck!

that's interesting about your name.

yes, thanks, i got my errands done.


----------



## GJMody

I had flat, medium, semi formed BM in morning as soon as I woke up. No pain, bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Had small BM at 3. The only thing I can think of that may aggravate IBS is cold juices but then in the past I have been drinking juices and didn't have BM probs. Took 2 buscopan at 3.10 pm. Can you think of anything else that causes bowels probs. I am clueless.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have stress though .may be in my sub conscious?


----------



## annie7

well, at least you had some bms so that's good. form does not matter.

buscopan can be constipating.

cold juices never bothered me.. but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

So should I drink cold juices in moderation or stop them completely. Because some juices are very cold and saw on internet it affects the bowel functioning.


----------



## annie7

have cold juices ever bothered you before?


----------



## GJMody

Haven't noticed but I don't think so. Peppermint tea good for IBS? Does it cause rectal burning?


----------



## annie7

if cold juices haven't bothered you before then it's not a trigger food for you.

i tried drinking peppermint tea. . it did nothing for me, but that's me. it's worth a try. it is supposed to be soothing to the bowels. it did not cause rectal burning.


----------



## GJMody

Will try. Wife n kids reaching here afternoon at 3.15. my son told to pic them up. Will take a driver as I don't drive. I do know driving but stopped because of stress.


----------



## GJMody

Will try. Wife n kids reaching here afternoon at 3.15. my son told to pic them up. Will take a driver as I don't drive. I do know driving but stopped because of stress.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that your kids are coming today! hope you all have a wonderful time together.


----------



## GJMody

Not today. Tomorrow afternoon. Its 7pm now. Tomorrow Saturday.


----------



## annie7

ok. from the way you said it, i thought you meant today.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry about that. I am ordering peppermint tea from Amazon. Have read good reviews. I tried searching here but results not showing. You have any link?


----------



## annie7

just type "peppermint tea" in the search bar. you'll come up with lots of posts about it.


----------



## GJMody

I did but results not relevant. Will try again. I messaged Shawn in Oregon.I told you he has prostrate cancer. Have asked about peppermint tea. He was a regular poster here. Has lot of knowledge about IBS. Then left..I guess because of cancer.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

I saw posts about peppermint tea here. They said it is very helpful. So I am ordering today or tomorrow morning. Am watching TV..CNN


----------



## annie7

hope it helps you


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I think it will.


----------



## annie7

i used to buy my peppermint tea at the grocery store, in the tea section.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I ordered Goodwyn peppermint tea bags. 25 bags. Delivery Wed. Ordered on Amazon.


----------



## annie7

Hope they help


----------



## GJMody

Supposed to be taken after eating food.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.25 here. I think vaccine will be available next week in US.


----------



## annie7

yes it will be availaable but not to the general public--ie people like me. they keep saying on the news that the general public probably won't be getting the vaccine until spring.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. First the doctors, nurses and health care workers will get, then the elderly, ICU patients will get. In India same.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

What do you think are the reasons for IBS flare ups?


----------



## annie7

sorry--i don't know. i had chronic constipation and never had flare ups. it was just constantly bad all the time. no flares.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I won't be here much for chat.. tomorrow thru Monday. Kids going back Tues morning.


----------



## annie7

Yes, that's what I thought. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Woke up at 1 am to take meds. Today woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Discomfort in abdomen. Will take buscopan shortly. Going to airport at 2 in afternoon.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have discomfort in your stomach. i wonder why. is the tea you are drinking peppermint tea.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Peppermint tea. Just had. Son watching TV. Daughter in other room. Shall I take buscopan? I don't know whether change in white rice causing bloating. I have bought polished rice this time. Will switch to plain rice. Plans for weekend? How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

no plans.

weather is cold and rainy. migraine weather. i've had a migraine for the last couple days and now as well.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to be hear that. Hope you feel better. Going to sis place. Will be back later.


----------



## annie7

thanks. have a good time at your sister's.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

At sis place. Going to restaurant after one hour. No bloating now. Seems peppermint tea working? But I took buscopan.


----------



## annie7

that's good your bloating went away.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Am going to eat light dinner. Corn soup, rice, veggies.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

My brother in law has gone out. Waiting for him. I am so sleepy.


----------



## annie7

Hope he comes back soon


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Am home. Ate light dinner. Indian bread, veggies, rice, yogurt. No bloating or discomfort yet. Tomorrow have to go to my sis place for lunch.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you don't have any bloating or discomfort.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.20. Woke up to take meds. Smoked cigarette. My family is asleep in the other room. Tomorrow I have to go to my sis place for lunch. Will eat less. Hope your day going well. Will see you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Had warm water. Then tea and smoked cigarettes. Later peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. No urge. It's 3.23. Had lunch at sis place. Evening have to attend niece engagement party. Will have dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

enjoy the engagement party!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Just drank peppermint tea. No pain, bloating. Weather is cool. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you do not have pain or bloating.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Is peppermint tea working? Leaving for party shortly.


----------



## annie7

i don't know. what do you think? why are you taking it? is it helping whatever problem you are taking it for?


----------



## GJMody

Am taking it for abdominal pain and bloating, discomfort. I never have severe pain but I do get sometimes get bloating and bloating. I think it is helping. Taking twice a day.


----------



## GJMody

Bloating and discomfort


----------



## annie7

that's good that you think it is helping.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving now for party


----------



## annie7

have a good time!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Party going on. Am drinking beer. Will stop. Dinner later. Will be careful..It's 8.45 pm here. My daughter looking very pretty.😀


----------



## annie7

sounds like everyone is enjoying themselves.

yes, your daughter is a very pretty young woman.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 9 pm. Dinner may be in an hour. Will message u also after reaching home. Son drinking soup. Wife sitting.


----------



## annie7

enjoy your dinner.


----------



## GJMody

With IBS you can't overeat.


----------



## GJMody

Wife constantly drinking warm water. Wonder why.


----------



## annie7

can you ask her why? or maybe ask your kids--maybe they know why.


----------



## GJMody

I asked her. She didn't tell. Will ask my daughter later. It's 9.42. People still binjing on free alcohol. 😀


----------



## annie7

wonder why she didn't want to tell you--why the big secret???

oh yeah--people do like to binge on free alcohol........


----------



## GJMody

My wife is a specimen. As I told u before I don't really care about her. Only concerned about my kids. Had light food. I hope this event ends soon. I am tired. Some people are dancing to the music. I am sitting quietly.


----------



## annie7

can you just go home now if you're tired? or do you have to wait until other people start leaving.


----------



## GJMody

Have to wait as it is my sis daughter function. In India festivities don't end soon. Still people are dancing but it's gonna end soon.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully it will end soon and you can go home and go to sleep. too bad they had it on a sunday evening--people have to get up early tomorrow and go to work. it must be about 11:00 pm over there.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 11.20 now. Music and dance ended. People having dinner. Half hour max now.


----------



## annie7

good. hope you can go home soon and go to bed.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I am sleepy.


----------



## annie7

yes, i bet you are.


----------



## GJMody

Reached home. It's 12.14. Daughter having sleepover at niece place. Will take meds shortly. Dulcolax tomorrow night. No pain or bloating at present.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you are finally home and can get some sleep.

also good that you aren't having any pain or bloating.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Going to sleep. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.08. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. I don't feel good.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

sorry you don't feel good. did you take dulcolax last night?


----------



## GJMody

No. Tonight. My daughter has still not come from niece place. Son watching TV. Wife gone to meet neighbor.


----------



## annie7

so why don't you feel good? are you coming down with a cold?


----------



## GJMody

No. Tensed about bowels. Slight depression since morning


----------



## annie7

why are you tensed about your bowels?


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz last time I had probs


----------



## annie7

do you mean that the last time you took dulcolax you had problems? what were they (sorry---i forget) ?


----------



## GJMody

I had incomplete evacuation. Next day small bowels.


----------



## GJMody

I had incomplete evacuation. Next day small bowels.


----------



## annie7

thanks--yes, now i remember.

well, hopefully that won't happen again. keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## GJMody

Please do. Thanks. Am drinking peppermint tea.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Fear is root cause of many illness. I should let go of fear of IBS. Will not have good days daily. Will have few bad days. Wife, daughter, son gone to meet neighbor. They are leaving tomorrow morning at 8.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--you will have both good and bad days.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Will be ordering food now. My family is here. Don't have pain, bloating. Took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Had light dinner with family. It's 9.47 here. How is the weather there?


----------



## annie7

cold, cloudy and windy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 9.30 here. Family left at 8.15 here. Woke up at 7.30. Went to get cigarettes and milk. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge, had to strain but no BM. Again drank tea, had BM. BM firm, ok, almost full. No pain, bloating. Had woken up at 4 to take meds


----------



## GJMody

What do you think about accupuncture for constipation. Mixed results on net. Doctors don't recommend it. Other study involving Chinese people reported benefits. Doctors say it cannot be first line of treatment.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

i never tried it for my C but yes, i have read that acupuncture can help with constipation. i think it's definitely worth a try. the only way to know if it will work for you is to try it for yourself.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will talk to accupuncture guys in some time. Let me see what they say. Will ask for time period and cost. If it's expensive I can't do it. It's 5pm here. Just drank hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

BM not great but OK. I spoke to the accupuncture guy. He said it will help. 10 to 15 see sessions, each 30 to 45 mins cost Rs. 500 each. So not cheap. He will also give herbal powder. He told dulcolax habit forming, I said not true. Anyways let me decide and may be start next month. This month no money.


----------



## annie7

i pay $50.00 (3,679.61 Rs) for acupuncture.

that's good that the acupuncture guy said that he thought it would help.

yes, you should save up your money and give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I asked him if it has helped his patients. He said thousands of them. I am optimistic.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's really worth a try.


----------



## annie7

leaving in about a half hour to go to grocery store and pharmacy.


----------



## GJMody

Don't you go on Wednesdays usually?


----------



## annie7

yes but tomorrow there are workmen coming here to install our new generator.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Generator we also have in our building. Installed in play area at back end of the building.


----------



## GJMody

My friend in Canada...Tauzer. He told accupuncture didn't work for him.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know--you told me that before. well, like i said earlier, the only way you're going to know if it works for you or not is to try it for yourself.

it worked for me for my PN until the PN got too bad. and it helps with my migraines. i have fewer migraines now because of acupuncture and it helps when i have a migraine, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Grocery and meds bought? It's 11.35 here. Had gone to sleep. I think my bowels meds are affecting my bowels. I know we have discussed this before and you have told that by now my body must have got used to. I will again see it on internet reg. side effects. Will take meds in half hour. Drank pomegranate juice. Drank pomegranate juice. Which brand of generator you are buying. In my building it's local make - "Mahindra".


----------



## GJMody

* bipolar disorder meds


----------



## annie7

yes, grocery and meds bought.

the brand of generator is generac. i'm really happy about this because we live out in the country and use a well for our water supply. our power goes out a lot and when you lose your power, you lose your well (electricity runs the well) and you lose your water and to me, that's just gross (can't flush toilet etc).


----------



## GJMody

I see. I didn't know that in America people still use wells. In India too we have wells but not running on electricity but manual - old fashioned way...emersing bucket and getting water pulling up bucket. I have heard of generator brands - Caterpillar and Cummins but not Generac. It's 3.40...took meds.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--people who live out in the country have wells...but right--not the manual kind (thank goodness) ..

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Had got up at 4 to take meds. Today no urge, no BM. Does constantly thinking about constipation affect the bowels? I am home early...it's 3.25pm here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

i don't know if constantly thinking about C affects your bowels or not but in general, i think that it's best not to constantly dwell in it as far as your mind is concerned. didn't your cbt councelor tell you something like that.


----------



## GJMody

Counselor told to make mind calm and strong. He said to practice DTM..Deliberate Thinking Method. To control brain.


----------



## annie7

right--good idea.


----------



## GJMody

It's Deliberate Thinking Mode. Yesterday was worst day in US. For first time Corona deaths crossed 3,000. Good news now vaccine being delivered.


----------



## annie7

yes i heard that on the news.

and yes, vaccine is being delivered but they say that the general public won't be getting vaccine until mid to late 2021.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. First elderly, very sick people, then doctors, nurses, health care workers will get the vaccine. After that general public later on. Same in India. In India vaccine delivery in Jan. 21


----------



## annie7

good.

i need to ask you something. we both are following this thread, meaning theat we get email notifications sent to our email boxes whenever someone posts on this thread. are you still getting those notifications? because i'm not. i was getting them yesterday but not today. thanks


----------



## GJMody

No I am not. I checked in my inbox.


----------



## annie7

thanks. i see you have gmail. i do too. i wonderif it's a board problem or a gmail problem. did you check your spam to see if gmail is putting the notifications to spam? mine aren't going to spam. i'm just not getting them, period


----------



## GJMody

I don't chk Gmail. My main email is Yahoo. You need to contact admin here.


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm going to do that.


----------



## annie7

i sent an email to admin and i also posted a topic on it on the General Discussion board to see if others are having this problem.

i hope people respond to my post so admin knows how many people are affected.


----------



## GJMody

They will. Wait n watch.


----------



## annie7

yes, hopefully they will


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Woke up. It's 10.25 now. Had cranberry juice and smoked cigarette. Saw weather on CNN. Lot of snow forecast on east coast. Boston, NY, Philadelphia. 10" to 12". How is the weather there? Will take meds shortly..


----------



## annie7

we're getting a little bit of snow--maybe an inch or so they said. but thankfully nothing like the huge amount of snow they are getting there. that's WAY too much snow!


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 3.35 to take meds. I have to sell my old car which is lying at my wife's place. Sale price Rs.120,000..one lac twenty thousand so have to go to bank to get NOC....No Objection Certificate as had bought car on loan which was paid off. Still I have allergies. Right now left nostril clogged. Was the generator installed? How much did it cost? How is the weather? I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're still having problems with allergies.

snow has stopped. we didn't get very much, which is good.

generator is installed but someone is coming by tomorrow to make some final adjustments.

i'm still not getting notifications from the ibs board . are you getting them?

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Not getting notifications.


----------



## GJMody

I am home early. It's 3.42. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarettes. In the morning drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to bank and got the NOC.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

good luck with the car.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Do you get bouts of anxiety or depression sometimes?


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and cold.

no, i don't get get bouts of anxiety or depression . i'm sorry if you do.


----------



## GJMody

I used to but now I don't. Few times mild ones. That's why I am taking meds. It's good that you don't get anxiety or depression. But there are people who do get them but instead of seeking help they hide it. And when they can't control they commit suicide. 3,656 deaths in US due to Corona yesterday. My friend told me it's God's wrath as America involved in many unjust war...Iraq, Vietnam, Syria, Afghanistan.


----------



## GJMody

I used to but now I don't. Few times mild ones. That's why I am taking meds. It's good that you don't get anxiety or depression. But there are people who do get them but instead of seeking help they hide it. And when they can't control they commit suicide. 3,656 deaths in US due to Corona yesterday. My friend told me it's God's wrath as America involved in many unjust war...Iraq, Vietnam, Syria, Afghanistan.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I used to but now I don't. Few times mild ones. That's why I am taking meds. It's good that you don't get anxiety or depression. But there are people who do get them but instead of seeking help they hide it. And when they can't control they commit suicide.


yes, i know--that's very sad.

yes, i know that sadly the usa has been involved in many unjust wars but i don't agree that corona is God's wrath. lots of other countries have covid, too--not just us.


----------



## annie7

india is next on the list of most corona virus cases, followed by brazil.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Because India has a huge population. But our infection to death ratio is less. Not high like US. Hope my govt. rolls out vaccine soon. Took 3 dulcolax. A question.,can I take 4? On the net it says max 3 at a time.


----------



## annie7

yes, you can take 4 if you want to. sometimes i did that.

i still don't agree with your friend about "the wrath of God".


----------



## GJMody

That's Ok. It's his opinion. You may agree or disagree. India is a democracy just like US. Freedom of speech. That's what makes our countries great.


----------



## annie7

yes., going to pharmacy to pick up some more prescriptions.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 12.15. Woke up to take meds. Hope you got meds. Going back to bed.


----------



## annie7

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.35 here. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday evening. Woke up drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Drank tea twice. No urge, no BM. I simply don't understand this not having BM. Will have to take 2 again in evening today.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## GJMody

Are u busy


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm.

are you still drinking your syrup every day , twice a day, like your doctor said?

maybe dulcolax would work better if you took it every day, like i did, or every other day instead of every three days like you do. can't hurt to try this and see if it works.


----------



## GJMody

I may try every other day. Thanks for your suggestion. You always help me even though we have not met.


----------



## annie7

Your more than welcome.

Yes please do try that


----------



## GJMody

Will take dulcolax in one hour. It's 5.45 here. Had light lunch. Couldn't eat much. Will eat rice and yogurt at night.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken dulcolax and drank lemonade.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Had rice and yogurt, salad of cucumber n tomato. Am watching TV. How is weather? Generator fixed?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and cloudy. they said on the news that the roads are slick because of the snow we got yesterday---there's ice underneath it.

they still have more adjustments to make with the generator. should be ready to use by the end of the month.


----------



## GJMody

I see. You won't have power probs once generator is on. Water supply from wells you can get without probs.


----------



## annie7

right. once the generator is working, we won't have any problems getting water from the well when the power goes out.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.15 here. Woke up to take meds. Will wake up little early.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 7.45, took warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea at 8 and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. Full, firm BM. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

I messaged my doc as to why sometimes I have bowel probs. He said bcoz of IBS. Also stress. Told to reduce stress. I have found that guava, mango mixed fruit are heavy of my bowels whereas orange, cranberry, pomegranate, apple juices are not heavy. Also fried, spicy food alters my mood.


----------



## GJMody

*on my bowels


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm. did you take dulcolax last night?

weather cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I did. Took 2 dulcolax at 7 pm yesterday. Does stress aggravate IBS and bowels?


----------



## annie7

It can


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

no plans. which is good because we're supposed to get a "frozen mix" today as far as the weather is concerned--a mix of rain , sleet and snow. the roads are already icy and this is just going to make that worse.

do you have any plans?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. May go to sis place if she calls. Icy roads are dangerous. I nearly fell when I was in US.


----------



## annie7

yes you are right about icy roads. my car went into a skid when i was out yesterday. glad i'm not going out today.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Don't like winter. Gotta bundle up. Here it is not cold. But other regions are cold. New Delhi very cold.


----------



## annie7

That's good that it isn't cold where you are


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Am watching kids singing competition. It's enjoyable. So which tv series are you watching? After The Undoing.


----------



## annie7

i just got done watching "the night of" and now i'm watching the movie "shutter island".


----------



## GJMody

The night of....is it good? Is it series? How is Shutter Island?


----------



## annie7

yes, the night of is very good. i think i told you about this show earlier:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Night_Of

and yes, shutter island is a good, suspenseful movie, with a twist at the end.


----------



## GJMody

Let me check them out.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.38 here. Woke up to take meds. Took a look at The Night of. Looks interesting. My sister not yet called. She may message tomorrow if I have to go to her place. I have to renew Reader's Digest subscription. Will take a look at Shutter Island later in the day.


----------



## annie7

yes, they are both good shows.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. Have to go to doctor regarding follow up visit for cold and allergies.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

good luck at your doctor's appointment. hope he can help you.


----------



## GJMody

Doc reduced my meds. After one month have to stop completely. Just did groceries shopping and then Yoga. Will be drinking beer later on. We know I have IBS, but I also my intestines are slightly weak. What do you think? I forgot to tell...you know I went for my niece engagement function. What I didn't tell you was I ate spicy snacks including cheese balls. No wonder my mood was low the next day. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

*also feel


----------



## GJMody

*also feel


----------



## annie7

i don't know what you mean when you say your intestines are slightly weak.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Meaning weak in function as I have to take laxative.


----------



## GJMody

Meaning weak in function as I have to take laxative.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

What do u think? I saw Shutter Island preview. Looks good.


----------



## annie7

what do i think about what?

yes, shutter island is a good movie.


----------



## GJMody

About my intestines being weak.🤔 I am asking your opinion.


----------



## annie7

well i don't know if i'd cal them "weak" or not but yes, you do need to take laxatives.


----------



## GJMody

My GI doc said Miralax syrup works better than dulcolax. I don't agree. What are u doing for Christmas? I will be watching on TV. I really do need to see some good movies. It relaxes me.


----------



## annie7

no, i don't agree with your gastro doc either.

no plans for chrismas.

another good movie (tv series) i really love is Bloodline. i've watched it three times. dunno if you'd like it but i sure did.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodline_(TV_series)


----------



## GJMody

Will check it out


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am watching movie Black Christmas. Jeremy gave the link.


----------



## annie7

do you like it?


----------



## GJMody

Seems ok so far. Two women killed in the house. Police investigation on. What are u watching?


----------



## annie7

the movie "unfaithful" with richard gere.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Did you know Richard Here loves India. He is into Buddhism hence visits India.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks, i know that.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had beer n dinner. It's 9.22pm. Was watching movie, then TV. How is the movie Unfaithful? Black Christmas movie is good.


----------



## annie7

i think Unfaithful is a very good movie. i've seen it twice.


----------



## GJMody

Will see it. It's 3.10 am here. Woke up to take meds. Saw half of the movie. Will see other half today. It's slow paced though. John Saxon is in it. You know the one in Bruce Lee film Enter The Dragon. He just died recently. I am gonna put alarm for 7.30 so I can go for morning walk. How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

what movie are you talking about--black christmas??

weather is cold and cloudy.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. It's 1974 movie....the original, not the remake.


----------



## annie7

That's good you like it


----------



## GJMody

Didn't sleep well. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. At work.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't sleep well. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. At work.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't sleep well. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. At work.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't sleep well. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. At work.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't sleep well.

not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

At home. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. Will see remaining movie tonight. I have read prunes good for relieving constipation. I have prunes at home. Should I eat them? They are too sweet. Will take dulcolax tonight. How e the weather? Little cold here. Morning was chilly.


----------



## annie7

you can eat prunes if you want--it's up to you. they never helped me but that's me.

that's good you are taking dulcolax tonight.

weather cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get that "frozen mix" again today--mix of rain and snow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Which show or movie are u gonna watch today? Accupuncture today?


----------



## annie7

watching the movie "Doubt". i've seen it before. it's really good.

acupuncture appointment is tomorrow but i'm going to cancel it because of the weather (ice, snow, slipperly roads)


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What is the movie about? Took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doubt_(2008_film)

that's good you took three dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching TV.... Corona pandemic.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.20 here. Woke up to take meds. Left nostril clogged. Had gone for a walk at 6.30. Ate veg fried rice. Did you see the movie Doubt? How is the weather now?


----------



## annie7

yes, we're watching the movie "doubt". should finish it tonight.

it's snowing now.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 11.20 here. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Then 2 cups tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 10am. BM full, firm,cylindrical, almost full. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday at 7pm. Weather warm today. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

Meant BM almost full. My weight is constant....165 lbs which is 75 kgs normal for my physique. Leaving work in some time. It's 4.10. Talk to you soon.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No pain, bloating, discomfort. I am home. Ready for Christmas? Presents? I will watch on TV. Have bought papaya. Do you thinking drinking syrup will help too? Which show or movie are u gonna watch tonight. Will watch the Unfaithful if it's on YouTube. The sound quality is not the best. Just drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette.


----------



## annie7

we don't do all that christmas stuff like presents, tree etc.

yes drinking your syrup will help. that's what your doctor told you to do.

we're watching the movie "cold mountain". you can google it if you want to know more about it.


----------



## GJMody

So then a quiet Christmas no festivities? Will Google it. Going for a walk later.


----------



## GJMody

Going for accupuncture? Roads ok?


----------



## annie7

right--no festivities.

i cancelled acupuncture yesterday. roads are slick.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just about to watch news on TV.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Still having prob accessing this site. Have to do captcha. How can I contact admin here? It's 9.30 here. Dinner done.


----------



## annie7

you can contact the Community Managers by going to the bottom of the main page and click on ":the moderating team" (on the bottom right of the page)

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/9296-the-community-managers/

then click on "the community managers" and you can send them a PM (private message) by clicking on "send me a message".

i will PM them and tell her you're still having problems


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I will contact them also.


----------



## annie7

you posted this on 12/4 about accessibility cookie. is that no longer working for you??

i sent an PM to the community managers about this. will let you know what they say.

"I was trying for one hour to access site but CAPCHTA was not working then I got accessibility cookie and just go to this site finally. "


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Thanks. I will contact them also.


good.


----------



## GJMody

That time I did get cookie but can't now. It's 3.06 now. Woke up to be take meds. After stopping my med y cold has started again? I am taking one med but the other doc told to stop. Cold remains in late night and morning. Then it stops. So did you see Cold Mountain? How was it? How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

sorry about your cold.

we're going to watch cold mountain again tonight. it's a long movie--2 1/2 hours long. don't know if we'll finish it tonight or not. so far it is pretty good.

weather is cloudy and cold.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Strong urge today morning at 8.30. Firm, ok BM. I read walking helps a lot with constipation. So will be walking daily 30-40 mins. It's 11.10, I am at work.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm today. did you take dulcolax yesterday?

yes, i've read that walking can help with constipation. it never helped me but i'm glad it's helping you.


----------



## GJMody

No I did not. But sometimes takes effect late. Too early to say walking helping my constipation. But studies show it does. Had gone for walk after drinking peppermint tea.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a bm without taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

What series or movie are u gonna watch today? How is the weather? It's cold here now. May be 16 degrees or so. I will watch the remaining part of Black Christmas tonight.


----------



## annie7

still watching cold mountain. like i said, it's a long movie.

weather is a little warmer, partly cloudy. they said on the news that we might get freezing rain tonight. i hope not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are u close to Ann Arbor of Detroit? I had been to Chicago once in 1994. My uncle lives there. It's a big city. Went to Sears Tower.


----------



## GJMody

*or


----------



## annie7

we're much closer to ann arbor (about 20 minutes away) than to detroit. we used to live in ann arbor.


----------



## GJMody

I see. Am watching TV...news. Eating papaya.


----------



## annie7

leaving for grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

Have a nice trip. See u later.


----------



## GJMody

Have a nice trip. See u later.


----------



## annie7

Back home


----------



## GJMody

Ok. This captcha is annoying. It is slowing down the access to this site. Don't know the need for this. It's 9.50 here. Cold tonight. But not like US. What about visit to pharmacy?


----------



## annie7

i didn't have to go to the pharmacy today.


----------



## annie7

did you contact the Community Managers about the captcha?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. I will tomorrow. Was busy today. Did they reply to u?


----------



## annie7

yes they did. she asked where you live and i said you live in india. and then she said :

"I'm wondering if his IP is being detected as a popular spam IP" (you can google " IP address" if you don't know what that is)

and then she said:

"we use stopforumspam and other related spam protectors. Unfortunately we can't always control how stopforumspam and captcha works, and since he does live in India, they often get checked. "

so in other words, maybe you're getting the CAPTCHA because you live in india. IDK

if you want more info, you're really going to have to contact the community managers directly.


----------



## GJMody

Will contact tomorrow. What time do you wake up daily?


----------



## annie7

i get up at 6 am every day except sunday. on sunday i change my bag so i get up at 5 am. why do you ask?


----------



## GJMody

Just asking as I too want to wake up early.


----------



## annie7

Just set your alarm clock.


----------



## GJMody

Have set alarm for 7.30 tomorrow. No way I can wake up before that.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 4am. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Am home. Drank warm peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. No urge, no BM. I saw that two of my bipolar medicine has constipation as side effect. Should I be worried about this as I am already taking dulcolax. How is the weather? Will be taking dulcolax tomorrow. Tomorrow is Xmas so holiday. Any plans?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

i don't think you need to worry about your bipolar meds because dulcolax is working for you.

weather is cold. still dark out.

no plans for christmas. the government, health officials, etc are telling everyone to stay home because of covid.


----------



## GJMody

Govt. officials are right. Had gone for walk for half an hour. Sending my attendant to pharmacy for meds. Weather is slightly cold here. No plans for me either for Xmas. Anyways I am not Christian. Will see remaining part of Black Christmas tonight. Are you done seeing Cold Mountain?


----------



## annie7

Yes. It is a good movie


----------



## GJMody

Is it the one based in Civil war, soldier looking to reunite with his beloved?


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will see if it's available on YouTube.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I checked. I think it's on YouTube. Will you be going for accupuncture next week then if weather is good?


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.40. Woke up to take meds. From tomorrow I will be taking meds before food so that I won't have to wake up. Hope weather is good. Merry Xmas to you.😀


----------



## annie7

Thanks! Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

I was just wondering why my stool consistently and color have changed. Going through the food diary I noticed that ever since I stopped drinking kefir changes in my stool has happened. I have ordered kefir culture today on Amazon. Delivery on Tuesday.


----------



## annie7

did you take dulcolax last night?

sorry i do not know why kefir changes your stool consistenty and color. i drank it for a bout 6 months or so and it didn't do that to me.


----------



## GJMody

No I did not. Will take tonight. How is the weather? So kefir didn't work for you.


----------



## GJMody

No I did not. Will take tonight. How is the weather? So kefir didn't work for you.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out. we got a little snow last night.

no, kefir did not work for me. i drank it for about ten months but it did nothing--absolutely nothing.


----------



## GJMody

Kefir does help. One other member Ilriya also posted about the benefits. I wonder why it didn't work for you. May be just as medicines don't work for all so does kefir. What show or movie you gonna watch today? Weather is cold here. May be 14 degrees.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know kefir helps a lot of people but like i said, it didn't help me.

we started watch the movie "the pledge" last night. you can goggle it for more information.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will do. What job did u do before retiring?


----------



## GJMody

Taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

i was a postal clerk--for 30 years. stressful job but excellent pay and benefits.

that's good that you took dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Thirty years is a long time. You mean in US postal service. One of my aunt's in Chicago used to work there. I think she retired because of painful legs delivering mail.


----------



## annie7

yes, the us postal service. i was a clerk, not a letter carrier--i didn't work outside like your aunt did. sorry about her legs.

i was able to retire at the age of 55, which was great.


----------



## GJMody

Lucky you. Had gone to sleep. Will take meds and syrup.


----------



## annie7

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 12.30. Took meds and smoked cigarette. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. My bank savings account balance is low. My brother in law is delaying giving me interest money. Hope he gives me tomorrow. How is the weather? How is the movie Pledge? I really need to reduce my smoking. Any ideas?


----------



## annie7

yes, hope your brother-in-law gives you your interest money tomorrrow.

weather is cold and it's still snowing (lightly).

i think that Pledge is a good movie.

yes, you should cut down or your smoking or even quit, if you can. just cut down on your smoking by smoking fewer cigarettes everyday. tomorrow cut down on your smoking by one less cigarette. the next day, two less cigarettes etc. my husband and i both quit smoking cold turkey. one of the hardest things i've ever done but so worth it. now they have all kinds of things like nicotine patches etc that can help you quit or cut down. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I will reduce smoking hopefully from tomorrow


----------



## annie7

good--good luck.

my husband's father was a smoker and died of lung cancer at the age of 55. that's way too young to die. and it was a horrible death--lots of pain and suffering. you don't want that to happen to you.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Had taken 3 dulcolax last night. But today no urge, no BM. Don't know why. Seems it works better in conjunction with Kefir. How is the weather? Any plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

so sorry dulcolax didn't work for you.

maybe it would work better if you took it every other day instead of every three days. the more stool that is in your colon, the harder dulcolax has to work. and you really need to take your syrup twice a day, every day, like your doctor told you to do.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out. no plans for weekend.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am taking syrup twice daily. Will take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

hope it works this time. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone for walk. Took 2 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Watching CNN. Debating stimulus package ccfor giving money to unemployed Americans.
Trump is corrupt.


----------



## annie7

can't get involved in political talk on here. might be offensive to others.


----------



## GJMody

Ya I know. It's 10.50 here. Woke up and smoked cigarette. Will take meds.


----------



## annie7

have a good night. hope you've been cutting down on your smoking, like you said you wanted to do yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8 in morning. Strong urge after drinking tea, went to bathroom, straining but no BM. Again drank tea strong urge but no BM. Then at 10 after straining full BM. Why straining? Yesterday raw Indian snack that's why? My cook is an idiot. When I told her she started laughing. Kefir coming on Tuesday.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you had to strain to have a bm. have you eaten that raw indian snack before? if so, did you have to strain then?

i hope kefir helps you.


----------



## GJMody

Never. I told her to prepare henceforth carefully. First time she prepared. B**** that she is. I had stomach pain at 3 so took 2 buscopan. I am ok now. Had gone to get grocery stuff at 3.30. Weather is slightly cold. Took 2 dulcolax at 10. But bowels got cleared after straining.


----------



## annie7

that;s good that your stomach pain is gone.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Spoke to my kids 15 mins back. How is the weather? You gonna watch any show or movie? Which one? Keli and Jeremy better. Tauzer treatment in Feb. Long wait in Canada. Appointments are jam packed. Seems Canadian health care system worse than America. While I was in Delaware state in US, I bought insurance and after few weeks I got all the GI tests- Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, Sigmoidoscopy promptly. The medical center name was Lipincott Medical Centre in Wilmington, Delaware.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you spoke with your kids.

weather is cold and partly cloudy. might rain tonight.

now we're watching "the shining". i've seen it before, of course, but i really like it and wanted to watch it again.

that's good that keli and jeremey are better. that's too bad that tauzer has to wait til february for treatment.

speaking of tests, are you ever going to take those tests that your doctor wanted you to take?


----------



## GJMody

No. Already took blood and stool tests. They showed no inflammation. Don't see need to take Anal rectal manometry and Colonic transit study. If I had severe slow colon transit then I don't think dulcolax and kefir would work. Plus they are expensive and my insurance doesn't cover. Tests ordered by first GI doc. He didnt respond to my calls. My second GI doc told not to hurry but tomorrow I will message him reg. these tests. My gut feeling is he won't tell me to do these tests. Right now I don't have money. I think I have heard about the movie Shining. Will Google it.


----------



## annie7

i was diagnosed with severe slow colonic transit but fortunately dulcolax did work for me. without it, i couldn't go at all.

but right--if insurance does not cover the tests, i can see why you wouldn't want to take them. i wouldn't want to either--way too expensive.

yes, the shining is a good movie. a classic.


----------



## GJMody

I am messaging my doc now. Will let u know


----------



## annie7

ok but like i said, if insurance doesn't pay for the tests, i sure wouldn't want to take them either-- couldn't afford it.


----------



## GJMody

Right. I just messaged my doc.Waiting for reply.


----------



## annie7

why message your doc when you already know your insurance won't cover the tests and you're not going to take them? i wouldn't be taking any tests, even if my doctor wanted me to, if they weren't covered by insurance.


----------



## GJMody

Just wanted to get his opinion but you are right.


----------



## annie7

i see.


----------



## GJMody

Doc replied. Said tests can wait.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

I read about the tests. My anal muscles are ok. But I may have slow transit. This test costs Rs.5,000. That's expensive in Indian currency.


----------



## annie7

5,000 rupees is a little over 67 us dollars. but right---you don't want to have to pay for it out of your own pocket.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 10.14 here. Will take meds soon.
Let me chk The Shining now.


----------



## GJMody

The Shining dtd 1980 featuring Jack Nicholson. Horror movie.


----------



## annie7

right. i think it's pretty good, enthralling.


----------



## annie7

i don't generally like horror movies but i sure like this one.


----------



## GJMody

Will try if available on YouTube. Just took my meds. Almost 11pm here.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

You have a good day. See u tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Right, see you tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8.15. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Urge came, BM firm, ok. Don't know why I got BM today. I had taken 2 dulcolax yesterday morning. Or is it effect of walking? Am drinking syrup. Kefir culture coming tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm. i think it was probably because of the two dulcolax you took yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. At work. Leaving shortly. How is the weather? Here it is warm. What movie you gonna watch today?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

we finished watching the shining last night. don't know what we're going to watch tonight. what have you been watching?


----------



## GJMody

Not watching. Will watch remaining part of Black Christmas tonight. Will chk if The Unfaithful available on YouTube. To tell you frankly I like watching movies on TV then on mobile phone. Kefir culture has been delivered today by Amazon....one day early. It has instructions with it so it is easy to prepare. Haven't reduced by my smoking.


----------



## annie7

that's good your kefir came today.

and it's too bad that you haven't reduced your smoking.


----------



## GJMody

Preparing kefir. Still have to do captcha. How do I contact community managers? Please tell. I haven't contacted the site.


----------



## annie7

you can contact the community managers by going to the bottom of the main page and click on ":the moderating team" (on the bottom right of the page)

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/9296-the-community-managers/

then click on "the community managers" and you can send them a PM (private message) by clicking on "send me a message".


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.Had gone to sleep. Woke up. It's 3am. Took meds. Have put kefir to ferment - 8 hours. Then 6 hours in fridge. Hope weather is good there.


----------



## annie7

Weather is cold but sunny.

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 1am. Took meds and went to sleep. It's 10.40 now. At work. Will take dulcolax tomorrow. Kefir not yet set. Have to wait till 5pm.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 1am. Took meds and went to sleep. It's 10.40 now. At work. Will take dulcolax tomorrow. Kefir not yet set. Have to wait till 5pm.


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I checked kefir. It's not yet set. Have to wait. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. My psychiatrist told me not to buy pack of cigarettes and not to smoke indoors. If at all, go outside buy one cigarette and smoke. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

yes, you told me that before, about just buying one cigarette at a time. and yes, i think that's a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will do it. Going for walk shortly. Which movie you gonna see today? Will you be going for accupuncture as u didnt last week.


----------



## annie7

yes i'm going to acupuncture today. leaving in two and a half hours.

started watching "Capote". it's very good. you can goggle for more info.


----------



## GJMody

Will do. Info on net said kefir is liquid form. While instructions say it is yogurt like consistency. I am confused. Already 18 hours over. I have to put in fridge for six hours Should I go ahead?


----------



## annie7

sorry but i know nothing about making kefir. back when i was drinking it, i bought it at the grocery store. it came in a bottle, all ready to drink.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. No prob. I walked for 30 mins. Will be watch TV. In India farmers agitation going on since 20 days against govt. laws.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad about the farmers.


----------



## GJMody

Yes it is. They are protesting in Delhi where weather is freezing.


----------



## annie7

oh what a shame. i feel so sorry for them.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. The Kefir which you bought from supermarket was thick liquid or thin liquid? Taste must be sour, right?


----------



## annie7

it was fairly thick and yes it tasted a bit sour.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I have put my kefir in fridge for 8 hours as per instructions. But it is not very thick. Taste will be sour.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 1am. Took my meds. Again little cold. Seems I will again have to take my discontinued med. Morning also I am having cold prob. My allergy levels are high. Did you see the movie? How was the accupuncture session? How is they weather?


----------



## annie7

sorry about your allergy problems. i have allergies, too, but they are pollen allergies, so i only have them in the spring and summer--until the first frost.

we watch movies at night. it's about 3:15 pm here.,

accupuncture went well.

weather is cold and sunny. supposed to get freezing rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

do you know what you're allergic to?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Good your accupuncture session went well. Pollen allergies common in America. Still time is there to watch movie at night. Freezing rain not good.
Keli is again down. Told me she won't be there alive next year. I told her to see a therapist. Also told to start Yoga. But she wants things to settle down first. I can't force her to do anything. Will talk to her tomorrow. Her death will sadden me. She should start Yoga and meditation. Don't know if she has stopped anti depression med.


----------



## GJMody

My cousin in Philadelphia has pollen allergies.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about Keli. hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I just messaged her now. Depression is a curse. In fact any kind of mental or physical illness is no good. If I stop my bipolar disorder meds the symptoms will resurface. As mentioned earlier my doc told I have to take meds lifelong. You are lucky you have a supportive husband. I am curious to see what you look like. lol!


----------



## annie7

yes i know depression is a curse. i'm sorry you have bipolar disorder.


----------



## GJMody

I was first diagnosed with depression. Then diagonizis was changed to bipolar disorder in 2016. Have you seen about bipolar disorder on Google? I have seen all your illnesses on google.


----------



## annie7

i don't need to google it. i had a friend who was bipolar. she was always going off her meds. i've lost contact with her now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So you know about bipolar disorder. Why didn't she take the meds?


----------



## annie7

i don't know.


----------



## annie7

her brother finally put her in assisted living where they made sure she took her meds.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No urge, no BM. Took kefir at 10 am. Taken leave from work today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good day off work.


----------



## GJMody

Relaxing. I restarted my allergies med. How is the weather? Did you see the movie Capote? It's 5.05 here. What time there?


----------



## GJMody

Will take dulcolax at night.


----------



## annie7

it's 7:00 am here.

that's good that you restarted your allergy med and that you are taking dulcolax tonight.

weather is cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get freezing rain today.

i finished Capote and now am watching In Cold Blood. you can google for more info.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Cold blood...never heard of it. Is it good?


----------



## annie7

the name is : In Cold Blood.

and yes, it is good.


----------



## GJMody

Will chk it out.


----------



## GJMody

Did morning walk and did yoga in evening.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Keli met her GP, she is better. Will see psychologist in few weeks. Not meeting therapist which I feel is not good. Therapy a must.


----------



## GJMody

Keli met her GP, she is better. Will see psychologist in few weeks. Not meeting therapist which I feel is not good. Therapy a must.


----------



## GJMody

Keli met her GP, she is better. Will see psychologist in few weeks. Not meeting therapist which I feel is not good. Therapy a must.


----------



## annie7

i'm glad that Keli is better.

well, at least she is seeing a psychologist.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Watching TV...CNN. New variant of Corona virus discovered in Colorado. What are you doing tomorrow, new year's Eve?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ya. Watching TV...CNN. New variant of Corona virus discovered in Colorado.


yes i heard that on the news.

not doing anything. are you?


----------



## GJMody

Nope. Will watch TV to see all festivities going on around the world.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## annie7

leaving for grocery store in 10 minutes. roads are very icy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up to take meds. It's 11.25 here. Drive carefully.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up to take meds. It's 11.25 here. Drive carefully.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hello . Had rough morning. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Got urge. So again drank tea. No BM. Went to work. Had urge. Came home, drank tea, urge went away. Went back to office. At 1.45 left office and came home. Very strong urge. Full good BM. Have slight stomach pain. Had taken mebeverine tablet at 1pm for pain.


----------



## GJMody

Headache bcoz of too many cigarettes.


----------



## GJMody

Drank kefir yesterday morning and today morning.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

sorry you had a rough morning but that's good that you finally had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Did u watch In Cold Blood? How was it? How is the weather? Grocery shopping done? Which movie will you watch today?


----------



## annie7

did the grocery shopping yesterday.

i stopped watching in cold blood because it wasn't all that interesting to me. now i'm watching the movie Side Effects. it's much better.

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Drinking beer. It's 7.30 here. Watching TV.l


----------



## annie7

what are you watching? CNN?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Watching CNN. In 45 mins Indian musical show on TV. What are you doing? It's 8.11 here.


----------



## annie7

i'm doing housework right now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you have big house? How many rooms? Attic? Basement? Many of the houses in US are big....3000 sft.


----------



## annie7

i don't know what the square footage of our house is.

we have a full basement, no attic. it's the usual--three bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, living room, kitchen, dining room.....


----------



## GJMody

I live in an apartment. Roughly 1400 sft. Two bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, living room, dining room, balcony, kitchen. I live on first floor. Building has five floors. Each floor five apartments.


----------



## annie7

sounds nice.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Am watching Indian musical show


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

India just like America has rich culture. Our countries share common values. Both are vibrant democracies, freedom of speech, right to elect, freedom of religion. Since last few years we have become close due to challenge posed by belligerent China and terrorism emanating from Pakistan.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

10.14 here. Switched off tv. Going to sleep I some time. Wish you Happy and Healthy New Year.😀


----------



## annie7

thank you. and wishing you a healthy and happy new year, too!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. See you tomorrow. It's holiday here.


----------



## annie7

Yes see you tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. I have messaged today to community managers. Will chk for reply. Hope u had good new year Eve.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

yes i'm here. i have a bad migraine and have been lying in bed with an ice pack on my face.

that's good you messaged the community managers but today is a holiday so you might not get a reply til tomorrow or maybe monday. i don't know if they work on the weekends or not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hate to see you got migraine.😕 I drank kefir in morning and in afternoon. Preparing fresh kefir as this one will get over tomorrow. It's little cold here today. Are you not taking medicine for migraine? How is the weather? What did u do for New Year? Any resolutions?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get freezing rain again today.

no plans for new year. no resolutions. you?

i'm going to take a shower now.


----------



## GJMody

Not made any resolution. But reducing smoking will be good. I went out today, had to climb stairs, I became breathless as lungs weak due to smoking.☹


----------



## GJMody

Message after shower


----------



## annie7

yes you do need to reduce smoking or even quit. you don't want to get lung cancer.

i'm going to blow dry my hair now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 6.53 here. I have to go to my bank to sort things out tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Saw my horoscope yesterday. I am Sagittarius. This year good for me. What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## annie7

good luck at the bank.

that's good that 2021 will be a good year for you.

i'm pisces.


----------



## GJMody

You believe in astrology? Check out your horoscope.


----------



## annie7

Actually, no I don't


----------



## GJMody

Ok. You know former Prez Ronald Reagan was firm believer in astrology.


----------



## annie7

no i didn't know that


----------



## GJMody

Well he took ALL decisions after consulting astrologer.


----------



## annie7

That's interesting


----------



## GJMody

I think during his presidency the former Soviet Union collapsed. 1989. Just had dinner...rice, egg plant, bitter gourd vegetables and yogurt. It's 9.02 here.


----------



## annie7

sounds like a good dinner


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I have stopped eating meat since few months.


----------



## annie7

why?


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz I can't digest them. But will try it if kefir can digest. Having prob accessing this site bcoz of captcha.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean when you say you can't digest meat? wonder why this started happening just a few months ago.


----------



## GJMody

Non veg food doesn't have fiber, it's just protein so my intestines having hard time digesting it. Veg food like rice, vegetables easy to digest. It's been like this since few months. It's 2.50. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Some Kefir which was kept in fridge, my idiot cook mistook it for milk and mixed it with milk. I left for fermenting. Am at work. Will leave in sometime.


----------



## GJMody

Took mebeverine at 12.30 abdominal discomfort. It's 2.40. Am home. Kefir not yet set.


----------



## GJMody

Won't take dulcolax tonight as tomorrow have to go to sis place for lunch. Will take tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

sorry about your abdominal discomfort. hope your kefir is still ok even though your cook mixed it up with milk.


----------



## GJMody

It is fermenting. How is your migraine? Weather?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Little cold here


----------



## GJMody

Plans for weekend?


----------



## GJMody

Plans for weekend?


----------



## GJMody

Plans for weekend?


----------



## annie7

no plans. you?


----------



## GJMody

Going to sis place for lunch tomorrow. Then home. vaccinations in India from Jan 14


----------



## GJMody

Chatting with Charlotte from UK. what r u doing


----------



## annie7

i was blow drying my hair.

that's good that the vaccinations will be starting soon.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Doctors, nurses, health workers, senior citizend will get first. And those severely sick.


----------



## annie7

Right. Same here


----------



## GJMody

360,000 Americans dead from covid. That's a lot of people. In UK situation getting worse. Not so bad in India.


----------



## annie7

yes i know--i heard it on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Except for New York and Florida, other states behind in implementation of vaccines. Saw it on CNN today.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know--heard it on the news.


----------



## GJMody

My one cousin is a doctor in Tampa, Florida and another in Cleveland, Ohio. Another in New York.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Indian Corona vaccine cheaper than US vaccines. Vaccination news now here on TV.


----------



## annie7

according to this article, people here in the usa do not have to pay for the covid vaccine at least during the pandemic.

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/you-wont-have-to-pay-for-a-covid-19-vaccine-during-the-pandemic


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will read.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Woke up at 8.15 today. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Got urge. Good BM. Didn't take dulcolax last night. Then how come I had BM. Yesterday not taken kefir but have been taking since Wednesday. Is BM due to this? Also drinking peppermint tea and walking. Should I stop dulcolax and see? What's your opinion? It's 11.30. Have to go to sis house after one hour.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. Woke up at 8.15 today. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Got urge. Good BM. Didn't take dulcolax last night. Then how come I had BM. Yesterday not taken kefir but have been taking since Wednesday. Is BM due to this? Also drinking peppermint tea and walking. Should I stop dulcolax and see? What's your opinion? It's 11.30. Have to go to sis house after one hour.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm without taking dulcolax!

no, i don't know why. are you still taking prucalopride? if so, maybe that finally started working again. i don't know.

yes, if you want you could stop taking dulcolax to see if you no longer need it.


----------



## GJMody

I am still taking prucalopride. 4 pills daily. Drank one glass of kefir in morning. I don't know if prucalopride is working. But I doubt. I have read this about kefir: 1. Stool frequency increases. 2. Stool consistency is better. 3. Better bowel satisfaction 4. Reduction in taking laxatives.

I will have to think about taking dulcolax. It's 4.20 here. How is the weather?


----------



## GJMody

Have taken kefir.


----------



## annie7

maybe it's the kefir that's helping you go. although if it is, i would think you'd be having a bm every day.

it's snowing.


----------



## GJMody

Let's see about kefir. So it's snowing so you are stuck indoors. Going out later? It's 6.14 here. What time is it there? Had gone for a walk for 30 mins. My daughter's school is reopening on Jan 5 th.


----------



## annie7

not going out today but i have an appointment tomorrow and errands to run.

time here is 7:48 am.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will u be going for accupuncture this week?


----------



## annie7

No. Every other week.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Good movies/shows do lift your mood. Every time I see a good movie I feel good. Often think about it after I have seen.


----------



## annie7

that's nice.

we just finished watching "Fatal Attraction." i think it's a great movie.


----------



## GJMody

I have seen that many years ago.


----------



## annie7

yes, we watched it before, too, but we wanted to watch it again.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Didn't know my reply went through so by mistake posted multiple times. It's 12.42 here. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Didn't know my reply went through so by mistake posted multiple times.


yeah it sure did. if you want, i can delete all but one of your replies.


----------



## GJMody

Please do. It's 12 in afternoon. I am outside. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

i deleted the extra posts.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. You are so helpful. My brother in law is delaying giving me interest I loaned money to him. He is obese and arrogant. Obese persons have higher chances of heart attack. Will do Yoga after an hour. Have u completed your errands and appointment?


----------



## annie7

you're welcome.

that was really kind of you to loan your brother-in-law money. and that's terrible that he is not paying you the interest. i do hope he pays up.

it's 7:30 am. my appointment is at 11:00 and i'll be running errands after that is over. . i'll be leaving the house at 10.30


----------



## GJMody

You still got time. Are you doing any physical activity like walking, jogging, Pilates, etc?


----------



## annie7

i walk a half hour every day---either outside, or, if the weather is bad, i walk indoors on a treadmill . i've done this most of my life.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Walking has many benefits- lessens stress, keeps heart healthy, reduces bone probs, helps with constipation. I also try to walk half hour daily around my building.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--walking is good exercise. it never helped with my constipation, though.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I thought so.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

I just checked. No reply from community managers. So I still gotta do Captcha.


----------



## annie7

they probably didn't reply yet because it was a holiday weekend. hopefully you'll get an answer today. or you could try writing them again if they don't reply today.


----------



## GJMody

Will wait for reply. Not gonna write to them again


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up and took warm water and thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Mild urge but not strong enough. Went to office mild urge continued. Came early from work. No strong urge after drinking tea. Took 3 dulcolax at 2.45. Hope it works in few hours.


----------



## annie7

yes, hope the dulcolax works soon for you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.I don't why I got mild urge. I had eaten outside food yesterday.


----------



## annie7

I don't know either.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna see today? Are your meds covered under insurance?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

right now we are watching "what lies beneath". it's reallly good.

yes my meds are all covered by insurance. i just have a small copay.


----------



## GJMody

Have heard about that movie. It's good your insurance covers meds. Are they expensive. My 2 meds are costly. Insurance doesn't cover


----------



## annie7

yes, some of my meds are very expensive.

that's too bad your insurance doesn't cover your meds. can you get better insurance--something that will cover your meds and all medical tests, like mine does?


----------



## GJMody

No. Insurance only covers hospitalization. But I will recheck.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.35. Woke up at 12 to take meds. Smoked cigarette. Strong urge. BM ok. I won't eat outside food, if at all I will eat bland. Outside food spicy not good. From today evening onwards I have started recited a new prayer.


----------



## annie7

that's great that you had a good bm .

does spicy food upset your stomach and give you pain?


----------



## GJMody

Upsets my stomach but doesn't give that much pain. But I did get pain today. Had to take mebeverine twice.


----------



## annie7

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## GJMody

I am better today. My idiot brother in law has started interest from today. No urge, no BM. It's 4 pm. Just drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna watch today?


----------



## annie7

that's good you are feeling better.

that's good that your brither-in-law has finally started paying you interest but he should pay you that back interest that he owes you. too.

not your day to go.

weather is cold. dark out.

yesterday started watching "basic instinct". i saw it a long time ago but i wanted to watch it again.


----------



## GJMody

Basic Instinct is a good movie. Have seen it.n


----------



## annie7

Yes it is


----------



## GJMody

Have to go grocery shopping in 2 hours. What about you?


----------



## annie7

yes, leaving for grocery store and pharmacy in about two hours.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What's grocery store name? Pharmacy is CVS?


----------



## annie7

yes, pharmacy is cvs. grocercy store is polly's country market.


----------



## GJMody

Seems grocery store is local one


----------



## annie7

Yes it's a local chain store


----------



## annie7

it's the only grocery store in town.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 2.20 am here. Woke up to take meds. Drank oranje juice and smoked cigarette. Hope your pharmacy store and grocery store visit went well. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks--visits went well.

watching MSNBC---all that stuff going on in washington DC with the trump rally and people going crazy......


----------



## annie7

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/01/06/dc-protests-trump-rally-live-updates/


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. It's afternoon here. 1.10 pm. At work. Feeling tired.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

did you ever hear back from the community managers about your captcha problem?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. Just checked. I am home. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna watch today? Accupuncture next week?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. Just checked. I am home. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna watch today? Accupuncture next week?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. Just checked. I am home. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna watch today? Accupuncture next week?


----------



## GJMody

Site creating probs


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Site creating probs


what kind of problems? are you talking about the captcha?

i have acupuncture next thursday.

weather is cold. still dark out.

watching the movie "the game" with michael douglas. i saw it a long time ago but wanted to see it again.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Capthcha. I have heard of that movie.


----------



## annie7

have you always had captcha problems ever since you first signed up or is this something new?

yes it's a good movie.


----------



## GJMody

It is recent. But I am still able to access site most times. It's 6.40. Going for walk later. Shall I take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Shall I take dulcolax tonight.


sure. why not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I took 3 dulcolax


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Started watching movie?


----------



## annie7

starting monday, my husband and i will be eliigible to get the covid vaccine (because we're old--over 65) but so far the county we live in doesn't have the vaccine. only a few counties in michigan have it so far. so we'll have to keep checking back to see when they get it..


----------



## annie7

no. my husband and i watch movies after dinner.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope you get the vaccine soon. It's 3.35. Woke up to take meds. Will try to wake up early. Michael Douglas doesn't come in movies lately. Neither does Sharon Stone. Heard that Harrison Ford will soon be featured in Indiana Jones sequel. Michael bc Douglas is the son of Kirk Douglas who emigrated from Russia. They are Jewish.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Had taken 3 dulcolax. But today morning no urge, no BM. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Happy to inform you that I had good BM at 3pm afternoon here. I had given up having BM today. I believe kefir is having an effect as after 2 months I got BM in afternoon. Like Ilriya said I have to do everything. Kefir, dulcolax, syrup. Plus walking n yoga. I have started praying to Hanuman. Google it for more info. I feel relieved.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm--yes, what a relief. and yes, it sounds like everything you are doing is working.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How is the weather? Which movie you are gonna watch? Staying home?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

still watching "the game".

yes, staying home today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

How is the movie?


----------



## annie7

it is very good--suspenseful


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I had gone for a walk.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Did you finish watching the movie? It's 1.37 now. Woke up to take meds. How is the weather now? Plans for weekend? Corona pandemic getting worse by the day in US. For the first time 4,000 deaths yesterday. Vaccination slow, they should increase the pace. Cases increasing in UK, Japan. Lockdown imposed.


----------



## annie7

no haven't finished movie yet--we don't watch movies until after dinner. it's 3:17 pm right now.

weather is cloudy and cold.

getting my hair cut tomorrow morning.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

You go often for hair cut.😀 It's 2.40 afternoon. Had rice n lentils for lunch. Drank kefir in morning. Again going to drink now. How is the weather? Any plans? I am thinking about accupuncture.


----------



## GJMody

You go often for hair cut.😀 It's 2.40 afternoon. Had rice n lentils for lunch. Drank kefir in morning. Again going to drink now. How is the weather? Any plans? I am thinking about accupuncture.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.35 here. Good morning.


----------



## annie7

weather is very cold. still dark out.

yes you should give acupuncture a try. it can't hurt and it might help.


----------



## GJMody

Will decide. Don't know if accupuncture will work. Did you see entire movie.


----------



## annie7

well the only way you're going to know if acupuncture works for you or not is to try it for yourself.

no, haven't finished the movie yet.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Looks like a lengthy movie.


----------



## annie7

yes it is.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching Indian Idol on TV. Did you get your hair cut?


----------



## annie7

leaving now


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.32 here. Woke up to take meds. Had cumin drink. May have to go to sis place tomorrow. Hope you had a nice hair cut. Are you blonde or brunette? Like most Indians I have black hair but they have mostly white because of stress. Also lost hair. Signs of aging too. I am 53. Did video call with my kids yesterday night. My son's exams starting Monday and my daughter's science practicals starting Wednesday. Indian education system is too taxing.


----------



## GJMody

* have gone


----------



## annie7

that's good that you did a video call with your kids. good luck to them on their exams. sounds like they are very smart, just like their father.









my hair used to be brown but now it's grey...old age....

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Had gone to sleep. It's 5.30. No urge, no BM. Weather is cool. Most days I am tired. Sleep a lot. I think it's because of my med- Lesoride. Fatigue is side effect. Will speak to doc. You must know the feeling as you also feel tired. How is the weather? Which movie you gonna see? Going out?


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

sorry you're so tired all the time. does taking vitamin D like your doctor said help with your fatigue at all?

weather cold. still dark out.

started watching the movie "usual suspects". it's very good.

not going out today.


----------



## GJMody

I keep forgetting to take vitamin D3. Will take it now. I have seen that movie. It's very good.


----------



## annie7

Yes please do take your vitamin D every day. Try not to forget


----------



## annie7

That's good you've seen that movie. Yes, it is good


----------



## GJMody

I have to take vitamin D weekly only. Dr.said.


----------



## annie7

only once a week? that's surprising. my doc told me to take vitamin D3 every day--just as a supplement--not to prevent fatigue.


----------



## GJMody

What should I do to combat fatigue? Any advice.


----------



## annie7

you can drink caffinated drinks like coffee or tea with caffeine in it. or take caffeine pills.


----------



## GJMody

Already drinking tea.


----------



## annie7

does it have caffeine in it? many teas do not.


----------



## GJMody

I am not sure. But it does have ginger, cardomam.


----------



## annie7

if your tea does have caffeine in it, it should say that on the box , just like it says it has ginger and cardomam.


----------



## GJMody

Will check.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Indian tea contains caffeine.


----------



## GJMody

Indian tea contains caffeine.


----------



## annie7

does it say that on the box, just like it says it has ginger and cardomam?


----------



## annie7

that's good it has caffeine in it.


----------



## GJMody

No.but I checked on net


----------



## annie7

anyway, that's good if it has caffeine in it. that should help fight your fatigue.


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.51. Woke up to take meds. Have taken 3 dulcolax at 6.30. The Usual Suspects I think is a British movie. Will check. Did your generator got fixed? Going for accupuncture? How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

the Usual Suspects was filmed in the usa.

going to acupuncture thursday.

weather is cloudy and very cold.

and oh yes, our generator is working fine.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.35. No urge yet since morning. Waiting for it. Drank kefir now.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.35. No urge yet since morning. Waiting for it. Drank kefir now.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.35. No urge yet since morning. Waiting for it. Drank kefir now.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

you said "no urge since this morning". does that mean that you had an urge earlier but it went away?

hope you get an urge soon.


----------



## GJMody

No. I did not have urge. Let's see.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Had gone for a walk. Urge not coming. Don't know why. Will have to take dulcolax tonight. Weather warm today. How is the weather there? Did you see the movie?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and cloudy.

hope you get an urge soon. good luck.

still watching Ususal Suspects.


----------



## annie7

leaving in 20 minutes to run errands.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I spoke to accupuncture guy here. I said I have constipation prob. He asked if I was taking any other meds. I said am taking bipolar disorder meds, two of which have constipation as the side effect. He said then accupuncture may not work. I have taken 2 dulcolax at 7.30 pm.


----------



## annie7

right--of course acupuncture won't work if you're taking meds that constipate you.


----------



## GJMody

Will decide. It's 2.22. Woke up to take meds. Have taken dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Inspire of taking 2 dulcolax and 3 dulcolax strong urge not there. Had to drink 3 cups of tea and smoke several cigarettes. Had BM at 9.30. Didn't seem full. Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight? Not drinking syrup..Miralax regularly.


----------



## GJMody

I just took a second look at my food diary. And found the trigger. And it's Indian dairy sweet. It's called shrikhand. I ate that on Friday night and Saturday night. This sweet is heavy on the gut and tough to digest. My previous doctor had diagonized me with depression and the meds worked until I got manic attack. Then my diagonizis was changed to Bipolar disorder. It's 4 pm here. How is the weather. You are going for accupuncture on Thursday, right? Have u finished watching the movie?


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax does work but only if I watch my choice of food.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm.

your should take mirilax everv day. that's what your doc told you to do. yes, you can take more dulcolax tonoght. i took it everyday for 15 years and never had any problmes with it--it worked well every time. no triggers foods either.

weather is cold and dark.

haven't finished the movie yet.


----------



## GJMody

I think I will set my alarm for 6.30 to take syrup. Because later on I have to drink tea and kefir. You took dulcolax everyday and had bm's daily. But you didn't observe your stools as you mentioned it before. You just wanted to go. It's warm again here today.


----------



## GJMody

Will chk if Usual Suspects available on YouTube. It's good.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> You took dulcolax everyday and had bm's daily. But you didn't observe your stools as you mentioned it before. You just wanted to go.


i'm not sure i know what you mean by "observe your stools"? i didn't feel i had to have nice firm stools like you do, if that is what you're referring to.


----------



## GJMody

Did u see the video and my post on the other thread? What do u think. Video about ulcerative colitis.


----------



## annie7

I don't know anything about UC.
I was nice of you to try to help another person


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I was referring to nice firm stools. UC is worse than IBS. You can Google it. Then see the video. I posted what I am taking for IBS-C.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know UC is much worse than ibs. I do know that much


----------



## GJMody

Please see video if you have time. Japanese PM And quit his job bcoz of UC.


----------



## GJMody

*PM Abe


----------



## annie7

i'll wacth your video later today when i have more time.


----------



## GJMody

It's not mine. It's posted by Kenny. Below that I posted my comments.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## annie7

ok i saw it. we have a lot of info about the gut biome and probiotics here on the board


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are these info positive?


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

What's gut biome?


----------



## annie7

you can google it. lots of info there


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 8.37 here. How is the weather now? Going out? Gonna complete movie today?


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and cold.

not planning to go out.

yes, i will probably finish the movie today. i've seen it before. i just wanted to see it again.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I saw it 10 years ago. Will see it again.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 2 dulcolax at 8.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 2 dulcolax at 8.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 9.12 here. Will go to sleep may be at 10.30. I am renewing my Reader's Digest subscription.


----------



## annie7

Good. It's an interesting magazine


----------



## GJMody

Yes it is. Good info too for health.


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Taking my meds, may be read a little, then sleep. See u tomorrow. Have a good day.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 11.10 am here. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started coming. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge came, ok, firm BM. I think this is the balance of yesterday incomplete BM. Am at work. See you later.


----------



## GJMody

Didn't drink kefir yesterday as I didn't have any. Kept it to set, will drink today.


----------



## GJMody

I read that prunes are good for constipation. Daily 5-6 to be eaten. Have bought prunes but not eating them. Should I start? Did you eat prunes?


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

yes, i tried eating prunes. they didn't help me but that's me. you should give them a try . they might help you.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will try. Do you think dulcolax has lessened effect because yesterday and today I didn't get strong urge like before. Perhaps it was because of the Indian sweet I hate on 2 days. It's dairy products, very fattening.


----------



## annie7

i really do not think that what you eat affects how dulcolax works. i've never read anything that says that. and that never happened with me either. it always worked for me regardless of what i ate.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But that's not the case with me. On my niece's function I ate heavy n spicy food. Immediately next day my mood went down n had slight depression. The 2 meds I am taking for bipolar disorder that have constipation as side effect are Qutipin 400 SR and Brintellix 10 mg. I will talk with my doc next month. How is the weather? Saw the movie? Tomorrow holiday here because of Hindu festival.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

finished the movie. watching "the big chill" now. saw it a long time ago but it's such a good movie that i wanted to see it again. it has a great sound track.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.30 here. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Weather is warm. Did you see the movie? How is the weather?;Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Have u had sauerkraut? Fermented food which is probiotic. Good for constipation. Have u read about it?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

still watching Big Chill

weather is cold. still dark out.

have acupuncture today and a lot of errands to run afterward.

oh yes--before i developed acid reflux i used to eat of sauerkraut. it did nothing for my C. but that's me. it's worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Good luck for your accupuncture session. I may try sauerkraut but it should not have spices. I know it tastes sour but does it have spice? Weather warm here. It should be cold but it isn't since last few days.


----------



## annie7

i don't know if it has spices or not. you could look at the ingredients list on the botttle or you can google it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

I think the more probiotic food n beverages I consume the better it will be for my bowels.


----------



## annie7

yes, that's what they say.

none of that stuff ever helped me but that's me. i was a tough case since i had colonic inertia and pfd--not ibs.


----------



## GJMody

Your case was different for sure. Going for accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

yes--leaving in about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## GJMody

You got time. Watching news on TV.


----------



## annie7

Yes I have plenty of time


----------



## GJMody

Should I buy sauerkraut then? It's available on Amazon here. Rs.380 for a bottle.


----------



## annie7

you can if you want--worth a try.

can't you buy it at the grocery store? that's where i bought mine.


----------



## GJMody

Will chk but I don't think it is available in supermarket here.


----------



## annie7

i'm surprised. they really should have it at the grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

Unlike America India is different. Sauerkraut is not a common item. Hot dogs are not sold herein most stores. Many stores do not sell meat. Meat is bought here from butcher shop. Beef is banned as our religion considers cow sacred. Cow is prayed here.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Did u see that UC video posted by Kenny?


----------



## annie7

i started watching it but i didn't watch the whole thing--too long.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Anyways u don't have UC. Neither do I. Video was good.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## annie7

leaving for acupuncture.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Woke up now at 2.13 to take meds. Hope your accupuncture visit went well. Going back to sleep.


----------



## annie7

yes, acupuncture went well. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge was there, then went away. Took kefir at 10.15. Will take 3 dulcolax tonight. Not yet bought sauerkraut. How is the weather? Plans for today? Saw movie?


----------



## GJMody

Ordered sauerkraut today. Delivery on 19 or 20 Jan.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out. might snow today.

no plans for today.

yes, still watching movie.

that's good you ordered sauerkraut.


----------



## GJMody

I think I have eaten sauerkraut once in America. Had urge at 4 then went away. Just drank kefir and smoked cigarette. Will take dulcolax in one hour at 6.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Does accupuncture relieve your pain other than PN?


----------



## annie7

acupuncture no longer helps my PN. PN is a progressive disease and it has become so much worse. acupuncture does help relieve my migraines and also some of my other pain.


----------



## annie7

we're getting freezing rain now. not good.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry your PN is bad.&#128533; At least accupuncture relieves your other pain. I don't know why God doesn't help sometimes. &#129300;
Freezing rain is bad. I had told you in America I near fell when I slipped on icy pavement. Luckily I managed to balance myself. Science has yet to cure many diseases. Cancer for one.


----------



## annie7

thanks.

yes i remember that you told me about the time when you almost fell due to icy pavement. that's good that you didn't fall and break a bone.


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.20 here. Took 3 dulcolax at 6. Shall I eat prunes?


----------



## annie7

You can if you want to


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV. Do you think sauerkraut will help my bowels?


----------



## annie7

well, i hope so. worth a try.

now it's snowing. a lot. at least that's better than freezing rain.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Ya snow better than freezing rain. Which car do u drive?


----------



## annie7

i have a Honda CRV. it has all wheel drive and is very good in snow.


----------



## GJMody

We also have the same car. Honda is very popular. We also have Toyota, Hyundai, Volks Wagon, Mercedes, BMW, Volvo and Indian car - Maruti Suzuki. Maruti is in colobaration with Suzuki of Japan. And Ford also.


----------



## annie7

that's interesting


----------



## GJMody

I have Honda City - 4 door, manual gear shifting. It's Grey color but I don't drive. Stressful. I take auto-rickshaw for travel. It's 3-wheeler.


----------



## annie7

does your attendant drive your car for you?


----------



## GJMody

No. He doesn't know driving. We both go in auto-rickshaw which is driven by the driver. He drives and we both seat on the back seat. You can Google for Indian auto rickshaw pic.


----------



## annie7

yes, i already googled it.

if you don't mind my asking, why do you have a car if no one drives it?


----------



## GJMody

My office driver drives it if I have to travel long distance. For eg. Going to airport or other far off places.


----------



## annie7

oh i see. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Did you get reply from community managers? I don't think I got. Captcha becoming nuisance.


----------



## annie7

yes, like i told you earlier, i did get a reply from the community managers. they said:

"where does GJmody live?

I'm wondering if his IP is being detected as a popular spam IP "

and i told them you live in india. and then they said:

"we use stopforumspam and other related spam protectors. Unfortunately we can't always control how stopforumspam and captcha works, and since he does live in India, they often get checked. "


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 3.15. Woke up to take meds. I wonder after all these years why Captcha now?


----------



## annie7

i don't know.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8. Strong urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Firm, ok BM. I think it was full. Just noticed that when I did deep breathing exercises, my BM were good. Ordered sauerkraut and getting it on 19th or 20th. Cost Rs.420. See you later. Weather warm again. Today half day at work.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Going out? Movie seen?


----------



## GJMody

Seems from July onwards when I started dulcolax constipation is not there, right? Going to do Yoga in one hour. How is the weather? I don't have impaction, do I?


----------



## annie7

don't plan to go out.

yes, dulcolax is working for you.

weather is cold. snow finally stopped. still dark out.

no you don't have an impaction.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Finished the movie? Which movie next? You are a movie buff😀


----------



## annie7

yes i finished the movie. and no, i don't know what i'm going to watch next.

i also like really good tv series like The Undoing, Bates Motel, Wentworth, and Bloodline.


----------



## GJMody

That's cool😎 Can u see clearly as you have blepharitis?


----------



## GJMody

Going for walk


----------



## annie7

have a good walk.

because of blepharitis, my eyes hurt all the time and they get very dry so i have to use eye drops all the time. if i don't, my vision gets blurry from the dryness.


----------



## GJMody

I see. Good eye drops are helping you. Going to watch news. Water purifier person has come to service my water purifier.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Vaccination started here today. 30 million people will be vaccinated in first phase.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Just did video call with my kids😃


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful. how are they doing?


----------



## GJMody

My son completed his exams. Daughter exams on 27th. They are ok. Son in fifth grade, daughter in tenth grade.


----------



## annie7

that's good that they are ok. i bet they will be glad when exams are over.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Am watching Indian Idol...Indian song singing contest.


----------



## annie7

Sounds interesting


----------



## GJMody

It's good. Every Saturday on TV at 8 pm.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4 am. Woke up to take meds. I have run out of meds. Will have to send my attendant tomorrow morning to buy them. Hope your day is going good. Are you going to watch movie tonight? Which one? How is the weather? May have to go to sis place for lunch. Biden inauguration in 3 days. He seems to be a decent guy. None of Trump's antics. Kamala Harris is smart and attractive too.


----------



## annie7

don't know which movie we'll be watching tonight.

weather has been cold and cloudy.

have a good night.,


----------



## GJMody

It's 10 an here. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea at 8.40 and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir at 9.55 and smoked cigarette. Weather less warmer than yesterday. Have to go to sis place for lunch.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good lunch with your sister.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How is the weather? Did you start new movie? Which one? Going out? Do you eat meat daily?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

watched the show "all creatures great and small".

not planning on going out.

yes i eat meat daily.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I don't have much stamina bcoz of smoking. Need to cut down. Just drank kefir. Will be drinking twice a day. Before that I did Yoga. At least 4 times a week I must do. Along with deep breathing. Bought groceries. How is the show? Never heard of it.


----------



## annie7

yes, you really should cut down on your smoking. or even quit, if you can. you don't want to get lung cancer.

it's a good show.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am watching CNN ...news on TV. Now they will show featuring Kamala Harris.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Democratic Representative from Maryland Jamie Raskin's son Tommy committed suicide because of depression. He was just 25. Shown on CNN an hour ago. Tragic. Depression number one cause of death in the world as per WHO report.


----------



## annie7

that's tragic.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.20 here. Woke up to take meds. Which movie will you see tonight? Is it snowing? Have to work tomorrow. Weather warm here. I think effect of climate change. It should be cold because it is winter but isn't.


----------



## annie7

we're going to watch "american beauty" tonight. it's a good movie. i saw it a long time ago but i want to see it again.

it's been snowing (just flurries) all day yesterday and all day today. we have maybe three inches of snow. not much.


----------



## GJMody

Ya, good movie. I also saw many years ago starring Kevin Spacey. The end was tragic I think.


----------



## annie7

Yes it was


----------



## GJMody

It's 11.45. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. At 9.45 drank kefir. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

It's 11.45. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. At 9.45 drank kefir. No urge, no BM.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Will be taking dulcolax tonight. Have started again deep breathing exercise. 20-25 mins daily. Did u watch American Beuty. How is the weather? Going out? Accupuncture next week?


----------



## GJMody

*Beauty


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.

yes, watched american beauty last night. should finish it tonight.

weather is cold. still dark out.

acupuncture next week.


----------



## GJMody

Sounds good.


----------



## GJMody

Am waiting for water purifier technician. Will take 3 dulcolax after half hour. Then go for a walk.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax at 7. It's 9.15 now. How is the weather?


----------



## annie7

that's good you took your dulcolax.

weather is cloudy and cold.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 10.50 here. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then did deep breathing for 5 mins. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started coming. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM - lump and cylindrical at 9.20. Don't think it was full. No pain, bloating though. Drank kefir at 10.20. Sauerkraut coming today.


----------



## GJMody

Did deep breathing at 9.40 and 10 am.


----------



## GJMody

Had to rush home as got strong urge but in bathroom small BM! Not feeling good. Took 1 mebeverine pill in case I have pain. I think because of hard wheat bread I ate at my sis place on Sunday.


----------



## GJMody

Ingredients of sauerkraut on bottle - organic shredded cabbage, pink salt, live cultures. Probiotic contains 5 billion Cfu's, per serving of which lactobacillus 15 species, leuconostoc - 8 species, bifodobacterium - 6 species, pediococcus - 2 species. Will start eating tonight.


----------



## GJMody

I really believe my bowels issues are because of my bipolar disorder meds. But I need to take meds.


----------



## GJMody

I drank too much orange juice yesterday. I need to really watch my consumption. Also drank guava juice, both of which have high fructose. What is your view?


----------



## GJMody

I believe my intestines has bad gut bacteria. Probiotics...lots of it will improve friendly bacteria leading to good BMs.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning. Await your reply.


----------



## annie7

that's good your first bm was good but sorry your second one wasn't.

good luck with the sauerkraut.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Plans for today? Going for accupuncture on Thursday? How is the weather? Finished seeing the movie? Biden inauguration tomorrow. Heavy security in Washington DC. I will watch it. Kamala Harris mom was Indian and dad from Jamaica. She looks pretty.


----------



## annie7

i have a doctors appointment this morning.

no, acupuncture is next week. i'm only going every other week.

weather is cold. still dark out.

yes, finished movie.


----------



## GJMody

Doctors appmnt for what if I may ask? My psychiatrist appmnt next month... February. I don't have depression or suicidal thoughts lately but there is no guarantee that I won't get them in future.


----------



## GJMody

Am not chatting with Charlotte of UK as she has not replied to my messages. Only if she messages first then I may chat. She is always stressed abt work. Am chatting with Keli n Jeremy. Will message Shawn now. He is in Oregon and has prostrate cancer from which he is recovering.


----------



## annie7

that's good you are seeing your psychiatrist on a regular basis.

i'm seeing my podiatrist.


----------



## annie7

that's good shawn is recovering from prostate cancer.


----------



## GJMody

Podiatrist for feet prob I assume. Are you not tired of meeting docs? Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight?


----------



## annie7

no i am not tired of seeing doctors. what i am tired of is having so mnay health problems.

yes you can take two dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I hear you. But you are mentally strong. I am tired of bowel probs. I am gonna take 2 dulcolax now. It's 7pm here. Will eat sauerkraut later with light dinner.


----------



## annie7

good luck with the sauerkraut. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I think it should work. Just took 2 Dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

When are u going to see doc? I am watching news on TV.


----------



## annie7

leaving in 90 minutes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. U got time then. China must be reigned in by USA and India. She is bullying other countries.


----------



## annie7

actually i don't have a lot of time. i have lots to do before i leave.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. please carry on with your work. Am watching TV.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. See you later. It's 8.15 here.


----------



## annie7

Yes, see you later


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.27 here. Had gone to sleep. Took meds. I had messaged Shawn regarding sauerkraut. He said it will produce gas and to avoid it. But on internet it says you should not eat in excess as it may produce gas temporarily. I ate sauerkraut tonight.


----------



## annie7

hope the sauerkraut works for you and doesn't give you gas.


----------



## GJMody

Ate sauerkraut yesterday night, no gas.


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM in morning after drinking lots of tea and smoking several cigarettes. Don't know what's wrong. Had lunch....rice lentils, sauerkraut, salad and yogurt. Don't have gas. Will see you later.


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. Took 2 dulcolax. Getting urge now. Don't know what to do.


----------



## GJMody

I was ok from July to November. But since December again bowel probs.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Not feeling well. Took 2 dulcolax. Getting urge now. Don't know what to do.


i'm sorry you're having problems. did your urge go away or were you finally able to go?


----------



## GJMody

I went but same prob...small unformed BM. I think it is the fenugreek bread I am eating since three days. I won't eat from today. Hate my life revolving around BMs. Feeling weak.


----------



## annie7

i still think that dulcolax would work better for you if you took it every other day or even every day. the longer you wait to take it, the more backed up your stools get and the harder it has to work. i know youre obsessed with big firm stools but maybe it's time to move on from that. at least it's worth a try.


----------



## annie7

also--maybe you should have taken three dulcolax last night instead of two.


----------



## GJMody

Why do I not take daily is because the food has to be digested first, then only stool will be formed. So my system takes 2 days to digest because I don't eat large meals. That's why I take every third day. When I had mild depression I didn't take laxatives. I had BM each morning. But as I told you earlier it's my bipolar disorder meds causing constipation. Even my therapist told me that.


----------



## annie7

yes i know your meds are causing your C.

i took dulcolax daily and had absolutely no problems. i went every day. and i didn't eat large meals either.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I continue sauerkraut? Don't have gas or bloating.


----------



## annie7

If you want to


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will then. Watching TV..CNN...waiting for Biden inauguration. Are u watching?


----------



## annie7

no


----------



## GJMody

Ok. You think I have to watch my diet carefully? I believe so.


----------



## annie7

why do you think you have to watch your diet?


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz certain foods affect my bowels...spicy, fried in particular. Do you think sauerkraut caused probs? I read about it...it helps IBS.


----------



## annie7

sorry but i really don't know if sauerkraut is giving you problems or not. it might be too early to tell since you've only eaten it for one day.


----------



## GJMody

I agree.


----------



## annie7

right.


----------



## GJMody

Just saw again my food diary and I found the cause. Yesterday my cook didn't come yesterday so I ate lunch outside and the vegetable was beans..the kind that cause gas and intestinal discomfort.


----------



## annie7

have beans always given you problems?

leaving for grocery store in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Beans causes me digestive probs. When will you be back?


----------



## annie7

i'm back now.


----------



## GJMody

Not gone to pharmacy? Watching Biden inauguration on CNN


----------



## annie7

Didn't have to go to pharmacy


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 9.35 here. 11.05 in DC


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.30 here. Will go to sleep in some time. Had rice n lentils in dinner. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

ok. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 6 am. Strong urge. Medium, not well formed BM. Wanted to take leave from work but had to go bcoz urgent work. Had corn bread, oakra, sauerkraut and salad for lunch. No stomach pain yet.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.40 here. Came home early. Had hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarettes. Saw part Biden speech yesterday, then went to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm. and you didn't take dulcolax yesterday either--did you?


----------



## GJMody

I took 2 dulcolax in afternoon. Will my bowels return to normal?


----------



## GJMody

But BM was not normal.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I took 2 dulcolax in afternoon. Will my bowels return to normal?


oh---ok. sorry, i don't know the answer to that question.



GJMody said:


> But BM was not normal.


what do you mean by this??


----------



## GJMody

Not normal means not well formed, it was mushy. I am gonna ask my psychiatrist to give alternative to Qutipin med which is giving constipation. Have appmnt next month.


----------



## annie7

i know you're obsessed by form but form doesn't matter. even your gastro doc told you that.

yes, hopefully there's another med you can take that won't make your C worse.


----------



## GJMody

Let's see. It's warm here. How is the weather? Going out? Accupuncture next week


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Which movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

last night we watched "all creatures great and small". it's a series about a veterinarian..


----------



## GJMody

Sounds good.


----------



## annie7

It is


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My friend told me I don't drink enough water. He told me to drink 10 to 12 glasses of water daily for constipation prob.


----------



## annie7

yes, they say it's important to drink lots of water if you're constipated. that never helped me, but that's me. you should give it a try. plus it's good to drink water anyway, just for your health.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up now at 3.30. Had gone to sleep early. Took meds. When my bowels are not good I become weak and lethargic. Any snow today? Warm here.


----------



## annie7

no snow today.


----------



## GJMody

I am at work. Woke up at 8 and took thyroid med and warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge came, went away. Had abdominal discomfort so too mebeverine. Drank kefir and smoked cigarette. It's 11.15. I noticed that in December and Jan my bm's are less. Why so?


----------



## annie7

maybe that's because you've been eating less? you're always talking about eating lightly and eating smaller meals.


----------



## GJMody

May be. But I also ate trigger foods. Twice I ate Indian dairy sweets and last Tuesday I ate beans. How is the weather? Your illnesses which you have are recent or from long time? Going out today? It's 5.11 here, evening.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching TV


----------



## annie7

what are you watching


----------



## GJMody

Was watching news. Tv switched off. Boring. I may read Reader's Digest. What are u upto? It's 8.07 here.


----------



## annie7

just doing housework, etc.

it's snowing now. supposed to snow all day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 3.10 now. Woke up to take meds. Could not access the site earlier. Will be taking dulcolax tomorrow evening. Had light dinner. Snow is ok as long it's not freezing rain. Plans for weekend? I have none.


----------



## annie7

why couldn't you access the board earlier--was it because of the captcha problem?

i don't have any plans for the weekend, either.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Captcha prob. It's 9.50 here. Have taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax in morning at 8.30 am. Urge started coming from 2 pm. BM at 4pm but not full. 90% may be. Why not full? Also dark brown color. Is kefir not effective? And sauerkraut? I noticed I was doing deep breathing in Sept, Oct that time my bowels we're good. Your views please.


----------



## annie7

well like i said before, 90% is pretty good and besides, it's awfully difficult to estimate percentage of completeness. your body is not a machine and it doesn't produce the exact same amount of stool every day.

do you have pain? do you feel you have to go some more?

what's wrong with a dark brown color? that's the normal color for stools.

if you're taking kefir and sauerkraut because of their probiotic effect, i suppose that could take a while to kick in. i don't know. you can google for more information.


----------



## GJMody

No pain, no feeling of going more. Brown color is ok. With IBS it's issue of - first chicken or first egg. Meaning does stress aggravate IBS or IBS aggravates stress. For me I think it's both. Because of smoking since last few days I have cough. I have to spit dry cough. I don't think I am going to live long. Just too many problems. Went for a walk in afternoon. Will do deep breathing in some time. I think kefir and sauerkraut should have immediate effects. That's what I read.


----------



## GJMody

Was nearly close to suicide early last year. May be God had other ideas.


----------



## annie7

i really wish you would reduce your smoking--or even quit. you don't want to get lung cancer. it's not a good way to die.

that's good that you don't have any pain.

yes, maybe God had other ideas.


----------



## GJMody

I will cut smoking. How is the weather? Which movie/show are u watching? It's 6.10 here. What time there? Still snowing?


----------



## annie7

yes, please do cut down on smoking.

weather is very very cold. still dark out. it stopped snowing last night.

it's 7:43 am here.

right now we're watching "cold creek manor". it's a good movie.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Have heard of it. Will Google it. I have said before also you are lucky to have a supportive husband. Unfortunately my wife is not supportive. I only love my children in this world.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry your wife isn't supportive.

is your attendant supportive? or your sister?


----------



## GJMody

Attendant supportive. He is with me since 4 years. Sis kinda supportive. She is afraid if I get depression.


----------



## GJMody

Attendant supportive. He is with me since 4 years. Sis kinda supportive. She is afraid if I get depression.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Attendant supportive. He is with me since 4 years. Sis kinda supportive.


well, that's good that they are supportive.


----------



## GJMody

Your relatives supportive? Or only hubby


----------



## annie7

my husband is the only person who knows about all the health problems i have.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. And that's how it should be.


----------



## GJMody

My therapist just told that deep breathing helps constipation if done for 30 minutes to one hour. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

it's worth a try. hopefully it will help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I used to last year, stopped from December. Now I will do daily. But can only do 5 minutes at a time. So I have to do in parts. Watching Indian Idol...Indian singing contest. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> My therapist just told that deep breathing helps constipation if done for 30 minutes to one hour.


yes, 30 minutes to an hour is a lot. although i don't know if doing it in parts would be as helpful as doing it all at once. you should ask your therapist about this.

doing housework, a couple loads of wash, feeding and brushing the cat, etc.


----------



## GJMody

He told I can do in parts. It's very intense. Count to 4 while inhaling, hold for count for 7 and then exhale forcefully. Didn't know you had cat although your display pic shows cats. Keli also has I think has 3 cats. I can increase breathing time slowly. I prefer dogs to cats. If I had money I would have a dog. My father in law had dogs but they died due to sickness.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you can do it in parts. yes, it does sound very intense.

how is keli doing? better, i hope.


----------



## GJMody

Keli is at her residence in Moree. She had gotta get her lawn mowed. She is doing ok. But today she was not feeling well. Her sons live in Ipswich. She is returning there tomorrow. Since past few weeks she lives there. She has 2 sons and 1 daughter. Her psych told her to take meds early morning and exercise in nature. Currently she was advised by her employer to take leave. This was after her second suicide attempt. She is divorced. Her ex hubby is Japanese. Except you I have seen all people who I chat with...Keli, Jeremy, Charlotte. My depression is from childhood trauma. Will tell you about this later.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry she isn't feeling well today. i hope she feels better soon.

so sorry you had childhood trauma.


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. I am reading my last year's August food diary to note down deep breathing the days I had done and my BMs on or around those days. Show Indian Idol over. It's warm today again. But Northern India very cold and heavy snow in Kashmir. Kashmir is very scenic and beautiful. Biden working hard and at fast pace. Kamala Harris is a smart woman. She was an attorney and then a senator in California. She will bring US and India closer. Biden has visited India many times. All Europeans and Americans love India. Before leaving office Trump awarded the highest military award to our Prime Minister Modi.


----------



## GJMody

Award was Order of Merit.


----------



## annie7

so were your bms better when you did the deep breathing?



GJMody said:


> Award was Order of Merit.


yes, i remember hearing about that.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Most days BMs were good. But there were days when I had incomplete BMs. Today I did 15 mins deep breathing. 10 mins in morning and 5 mins in evening. Tomorrow I will do 20 mins deep breathing. My friend Tauzer in Canada is in pain. Lockdown there. He has doctor appointment in Feb.


----------



## annie7

well, i do hope the deep breathing helps you.

so sorry your friend tauzer is in so much pain. i know how miserable it is to have that much pain. hope he feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

He has ulcers in his bladder. But Canadian health system has long waiting period which is ridiculous. In India no waiting period except may be govt. hospitals bcoz of Corona problem.


----------



## annie7

So sorry he has ulcers in his bladder


----------



## GJMody

He has constipation too and some nights he can't sleep. He has migraines too. I have another friend here in India. He has absolutely no health probs. He did have blood pressure but it got under control. He lives in Mumbai. His name is Manoj. Both Tauzer and Manoj were my school mates. Tauzer's teenage daughter has depression prob. She is on medication and her meds dose has to be reviewed, she too has to wait for doc's appointment. What a shame.


----------



## annie7

tauzer has some of the problems i have--insomnia and migraines. not fun. so sorry for him.

and so sorry about his daughter.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 11.30 here now. Feeling sleepy. Gotta take my meds. See you tomorrow. Have a good day.


----------



## annie7

thanks. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up now at 3 am. Had forgotten to take meds. From tomorrow I will have to take meds before dinner as it's just not happening to take after dinner. I may have to go to my sis place for lunch although not in the mood. You will be staying home. You have several illness's but you don't have depression, bipolar disorder or schizophrenia which is good. My roommate Andy in US had schizophrenia. It was terrible. And me having bouts of depression and IBS.


----------



## annie7

yes, i am thankful that i don't have bipolar disorder or schizophrenia or depression. i am sorry you have depression and ibs.

my health problems all give me pain--and lots of it. get so tired of all the pain.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry that you have pain. Wish it would stop or lessen. See you tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 1.05 in afternoon. Had small BM today morning, may be balance of yesterday. I have been eating Indian sweet which is heavy on the gut so BM prob. I can't eat sweets, meat, pizza, pasta, bread. My diet is now very limited. Have put kefir to set. Doing laundry of bed sheets n pillow covers. Tuesday holiday here.. Republic Day. Will have lunch in some time.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.

hope you have a nice holiday.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Had gone to sleep at 3. Woke up at 5. Did laundry. I just checked my food diary. In July, the month I started I had BM on 9 days only. In Aug I had BM on 10 days only. In Sept. I had BM on 15 days. In Oct. I had BM on 16 days. In Nov. I had BM on 12 days. In Dec I had BM on 12 days. Average 3 BM per week. Is that Ok? Do you the heavy Indian sweet affected my bowels yesterday? For people with IBS, you can't eat too much sugar.


----------



## GJMody

What are you doing? How is the weather? Staying home? Will do Yoga after some time. I want to do Yoga more often but my bowels prob won't let me do.


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.40 here


----------



## annie7

i just got done changing my bag. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

sorry, i don't know if that sweet you ate yesterday affected your bowels or not.

weather is dark. still cold out.

why won't your bowels let you do more yoga?


----------



## GJMody

Because sometimes I have bowel probs, that's why no Yoga. Will try to do 5 times a week.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Went for a walk. I do think of you and my other friends during the day. My daughter's exams starting from 27th Jan. Son awaiting results of his exams done last week. I can't believe there is no cure for IBS with all the medical advancement.


----------



## annie7

i imagine your daughter will be relieved when her exams are over. good luck to her.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. As told you earlier she is in tenth grade. Important year.


----------



## GJMody

Am getting beer and snacks. Bag changed? Cat fed? Which movie are you seeing?


----------



## annie7

yes i'm done changing my bag.

we finished colld creek manor last night. don't know what we're going to watch next.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching CNN. Drinking beer. I love beer.


----------



## annie7

my husband drinks beer


----------



## annie7

it's snowing now. we're supposed to get about an inch or so of snow today and 3-6 inches of snow monday and tuesday.


----------



## GJMody

Snow is ok as long as no sleet. Am watching Indian Idol now.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you're right


----------



## annie7

i have an appointment friday to get my first covid vacinne. unfortunately i have to go to a clinic that is a 45 minute drive from my house. i was hoping to be able to get it locally.. we do have clinics that are MUCH closer. my podiatrist got his vacinne at the local hospital, which is only 10 minutes away.


----------



## GJMody

Good. At least you will be getting the vaccine. It's 2.48. woke up to take meds. Have to work tomorrow. It's warm here. Which movie will you be seeing. Shawshank Redemption is very good. I have seen it twice.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--Shawshank Redemption is good. we've watched it. i don't know what we'll be watching tonight. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Came to work. It's 11 am.


----------



## GJMody

I am under stress bcoz of bowel tension.


----------



## annie7

sorry you are under stress because of bowel tension. why are your bowels tense? did you take dulcolax last night?


----------



## GJMody

Bowels not tense. I am tense worrying about bowels. I will dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

will take


----------



## annie7

please try not to worry about your bowels. worrying never helps and it always makes things seem worse than they really are.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonightt.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will try.


----------



## annie7

Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How is the weather? Going out? What are you doing? I am watching TV, bored.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get three to six inches of snow tonight and tomorrow. i have an eye doctor appointment tomorrow morning so i am hoping the roads won't be too bad. but at least snow is better than ice.

not going out today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Good luck for your doctor appointment.


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow holiday here....Republic Day.


----------



## annie7

Thanks
Have a good holiday


----------



## GJMody

It's 1am. Woke up to take meds. What time is your doctor's appointment? Is it snowing?


----------



## annie7

doctor's appointment is at 11:00 am tomorrow.

not snowing yet but it's supposed to start this evening.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7.30. Urge started. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge continued. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Good, firm BM. Talk to you soon.


----------



## GJMody

Have been doing deep breathing...not breathing from chest but abdomen. Supposed to help IBS.


----------



## GJMody

Had second small, flat, slimy one at 3. I don't want second BM. Why this BM? I don't understand.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.



GJMody said:


> Had second small, flat, slimy one at 3. I don't want second BM. Why this BM? I don't understand.


why don't you want that second bm?? it's much better to have the second bm than to have that stool inside your colon. form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

I guess you are right but still I don't want that type of BM. How is the weather? Accupuncture on Thursday? Going out today? My sale of car deal didn't go through.


----------



## annie7

sorry your car sale fell through.

they've revised the weather forecast. now they say that we're supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow and freezing rain all day. i have to go to my eye doc appointment and i don't like driving in freezing rain.


----------



## GJMody

Freezing rain no good. Drive carefully. Had gone for a walk for half hour. Don't have pain or bloating. Watching news on TV... farmers agitation whole day on news which is boring.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you don't have pain or bloating


----------



## GJMody

I am consciously doing abdominal breathing rather than chest breathing.


----------



## annie7

That's good. Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. My psychiatrist appointment on Feb. 2. He is not compassionate. But good at giving meds. How is your eye doc?


----------



## annie7

hopefully your psychiatrist can prescribe you meds that don't have C as a side effect.

love my eye doc. she's wonderful.


----------



## GJMody

That's good you have a good eye doc. That surely makes a difference in doc-patient relationship.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you are right. It does


----------



## GJMody

My psychiatrist is short in stature and has moustache like comedian Charlie Chaplin. Everytime I see him I laugh in my mind.😁


----------



## annie7

that's interesting


----------



## GJMody

Going to doc? Couldn't access site, captcha nuisance.😠


----------



## annie7

leaving for doctor's office in about half an hour.

sorry about the captcha problem. wish there was something i could do to help you, but there isn't.


----------



## GJMody

It's ok. You tried your best. Sometimes only prob occurs.


----------



## annie7

that's good that it doesn't occur all the time but, yes, it would be nice if it never happened at all.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Are u using computer or mobile phone here. I am using phone.


----------



## annie7

I use both


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3 am. Woke up and took meds. How did the doc appointment go? Freezing rain yet?


----------



## annie7

eye doc appointment went fine.

had some freezing rain in the morning but thankfully it stopped.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. No BM today. Drank hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarettes. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

going to to pharmacy and grocery store.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Message when u return


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are going now?


----------



## annie7

Going in about an hour


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Today was a bad day. In morning at work computer was not working. Evening car buyer's person called to finalize the deal. But he has not given money yet.


----------



## annie7

sorry you had a bad morning at work.

that's good the car buyer wants to go through with the deal. just don't don't give him the car befrore he gives you the money.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Money first, then car. He is bluffing all the time.


----------



## annie7

he doesn't sound like a very nice person


----------



## GJMody

Seems so.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

How was the trip? Its 9.17 here. What time you have?


----------



## annie7

trip went fine.

it's 11:07am here


----------



## GJMody

Sorry had gone to sleep. It's 12.20 here. Just took meds and drank tea. What are you doing? Did your eye doc gave meds?


----------



## annie7

i'm eating lunch.

no the eye doc did not give me meds


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks for replying promptly. I am just lying down. Is it snowing?


----------



## annie7

no. stopped snowing late yesterday. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

I ate rice and potatoes for lunch. Immediately after eating I felt fullness in my abdomen, why? Later on it subsided. It's 4pm here.


----------



## annie7

sorry, i don't know why this happened. that's good it went away.


----------



## GJMody

Car sale went through. Received money. How is the weather? Accupuncture appointment today?Going out?


----------



## annie7

that's good the car sale went through.

weather is cold. still dark out.

yes, going to acupuncture. leaving in about three hours.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. You still have time.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV. Will take 3 
Dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Farmers agitation still going on. 60 days over. Govt is adamant. They are not repealing the laws.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad.


----------



## annie7

i feel sorry for the farmers


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It is. Am watching TV. Boring.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that there isn't anything more interesting to watch right now on tv.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Dull tv and dull life.


----------



## annie7

well, i think i'd rather have a dull life than a hectic one.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. It's 2.23. Woke up to take meds. How did the accupuncture visit go? Is it snowing? Watching any movie? I still have to watch remaining part of movie Black Christmas.


----------



## annie7

acupuncture went fine.

no snow today.

just got done watching the movie "body double". it's pretty good . there is a new tv series coming out mid february that sounds really good. it's called "tell me your secrets". the critics say this show is supposed to be as good as "the undoing".


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 11 am. I am at work. Woke up at 8, drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started coming. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Full, firm BM at 9.45. I think it was full. See you soon.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.27 here. Now I can say kefir is working. Color change of bowels. Bright orange. Sauerkraut finished. Costing Rs. 480 per bottle. Will decide whether to order. How is the weather? Going out? Kefir has to be drunk daily without breaks for it to be effective.


----------



## GJMody

Tell me your secrets? Don't we all have our secrets? LOL!


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

weather is cold. still dark out.

going to get my first covid vaccine today..

last night we started watching a tv series called "evil". it's really good.


----------



## GJMody

Evil...hmmm....Good to know that you are getting vaccine shot. Should I buy Sauerkraut? I need to thank you for suggesting dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

glad dulcolax is working for you.

if you think the sauerkraut is helping you, then, yes, do buy some more.

i really wish my husband was getting the vaccine now instead of me. he goes out more than i do, so he has more exposure. i really worry about him.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! Then why don't you tell the vaccination centre.


----------



## annie7

i tried but it didn't help. they don't switch appointments.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that. But may be soon your hubby will get vaccine shot.


----------



## annie7

Hope so


----------



## GJMody

Yeah. Am chatting with my schoolmate. Will go for walk may be.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Watching sports news. Did your GI doc suggest ostomy bcoz of colonic inertia n pfd?


----------



## annie7

nio. i told him that i wanted the ostomy


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Weren't u scared? You told him and he agreed? No questions?


----------



## annie7

no i wasn't scared at all. i really wanted this ostomy. i was so tired of living with colonic inertia and pfd.


----------



## GJMody

Right. You got rid of CI and PFD.


----------



## annie7

yes. it's wonderful.

leaving in an hour and a half.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. For the vaccine shot?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. For the vaccine shot?


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.16 here. Had woken at 10.30 but drank orange juice. Woke up now to take meds. How did the vaccination go? Soreness in the arm? Other side effects? Snowing? Tomorrow half day at work. Ate rice n lentils for dinner.


----------



## annie7

vaccine went ok. even though i had an appointment, i still had to wait over an hour for the shot. no sore arm yet but i do have a headache and abdominal pain.

no, not snowing. supposed to get a lot of snow this weekend.


----------



## GJMody

Headache and abdominal pain...is that normal? Did they tell you about that? Will it go away? From what I saw on TV there is only soreness in arm which goes away.


----------



## annie7

i had the Pfizer vaccine. these side effects are normal and go away in a few days. it's more common to have side effects after the second dose but, as the article says, you can also get them after the first dose, too.

https://www.fda.gov/emergency-preparedness-and-response/coronavirus-disease-2019-covid-19/pfizer-biontech-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Will see article tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

i'm going back in three weeks for the second vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 10.38 here. Am at work. No urge no BM today. Taking dulcolax tomorrow night. Working till 3 today.


----------



## GJMody

Done work. Ate rice n yogurt for lunch. Drank water. Going home shortly. It's 2.45 here.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.27 here. I am home. Just drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. Bcoz of smoking I am sometimes getting cough and have to spit.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

please try to reduce your smoking like you said you were going to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Starting Yoga


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. I am doing poses to help constipation. Drank kefir in the morning. How is the weather? Going out? Feeding the cat?


----------



## GJMody

Yoga good for mind n body but it doesn't help chronic constipation. But dulcolax n kefir helps.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow. they say anywhere from one to six inches.

not going anywhere today.

that's good that dulcolx and kefir helps.


----------



## GJMody

Snow better than freezing rain. Once in Philadelphia one day in winter weather was very very cold. May be 4 degrees with the wind chill factor taking temperature below zero. I had forgotten my gloves. Both my hands fingers got numb. Luckily I was in downtown and nearby building had heat. So I went there and got my fingers warm. For a moment I thought I would lose my ten fingers.


----------



## annie7

that's good you didn't loose your fingers.


----------



## GJMody

Do you chat here with others? I only chat with you? On Facebook I chat with Jeremy. On WhatsApp with Tauzer. On other site with Keli.


----------



## annie7

sometimes people send me personal messages (PMs)


----------



## GJMody

Regarding IBS issues?


----------



## annie7

all sorts of things. not just ibs


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Because of your helpful nature folks here talk to you. I like chatting with you. I also enjoy chatting with Jeremy, Keli and Tauzer. Jeremy has body pain, Keli has depression, Tauzer has insomnia, migraines, bladder pain. He will be meeting doc next month.


----------



## annie7

that's nice you are helping your online friends.

i am sorry for all their problems. i also have insomnia, migraines, bladder pain like tauzer does. hope his docs can help him.


----------



## GJMody

Tauzer told he may get injection in Feb. His teenage daughter has depression. She is on meds and therapy which is helping. Whether it's mental probs or physical probs its very bothersome.


----------



## annie7

so sorry his daughter has depression. hope her doctors can help her.


----------



## GJMody

Canadian health system no good. Long wait. Tauzer is in Canada.


----------



## annie7

yes, you've said that before. sorry he has such a long wait.


----------



## GJMody

Watching Indian Idol...singing contest and also watching CNN... Michael Smerconish show. He earns half million dollars a year. Good money.


----------



## annie7

yes, that is good money. must be nice....


----------



## GJMody

Sorry went to sleep. Just woke up. It's 1.22 here. Took meds. You must have started watching the series Evil. How is it? Horror genre? Snow falling? It's warm here. All CNN anchors and correspondents make good money. Unlike Fox news or ABC or NBC or CBS news, CNN news can be seen around the world.


----------



## annie7

evil is a good series and yes, it is horror. although according to wikipedia the genre is supernatural/drama/thriller.

no snow yet. it's supposed to start tonight.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.15. Had mild urge after drinking tea but went away. Will be taking dulcolax. May be in afternoon or evening. Have to go to sis place for lunch.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.15. Had mild urge after drinking tea but went away. Will be taking dulcolax. May be in afternoon or evening. Have to go to sis place for lunch.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax at 12pm afternoon.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.09 here. Waiting for bm


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out? What are you doing? Little cooler here.


----------



## annie7

not going out.

it's snowing outside.


----------



## GJMody

I had BM at 5. But not full and flattish. I think it's because of the curd rice I ate yesterday. As soon as I ate lunch I had full feeling in my stomach. Also drank lot of orange juice. Juice and curd bad combo. What do you think? I think I should stop drinking juice and see.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm. form does not matter.

i really don't see anything wrong with drinking orange juice. are you not wanting to drink it because you think it affects form?? form does not matter. even your gastro doc told you that.


----------



## GJMody

What happened yesterday was I drank apple juice which was fuzzy. Even though I did not want to drink the entire bottle still I did. And within half hour I ate yogurt mixed with rice at lunch. Immediately after eating I had stomach full feeling. So I knew something gone wrong and hence bowel prob today.


----------



## annie7

well, i never considered flat stools to be a bowel problem, but that's me.


----------



## GJMody

Meant fizzy


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. I will stop juice for couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## annie7

i'm just concerned about you cutting so many foods out of your diet just for the sake of form that you might develop nutritional deficiences. maybe you should talk to a nutritionist.


----------



## GJMody

I have stopped carbonated drinks like Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, Mountain Dew, Fanta since more than one year because they gave me gas and mucus in stools.


----------



## annie7

i'm not talking about that---i don't drink carbonated drinks either. i'm concerned about all the food that you won't eat anymore because you think it affects form. i'm afraid that you'll develop nutritional deficiencies.


----------



## annie7

anyway--i know you're going to do whatever you want. just thought i'd mention this. somethihg to think about.


----------



## GJMody

Please don't worry. I do eat healthy food. Only thing I am not eating is wheat and meat. I can't digest meat. Otherwise I eat sorghum, corn, rice, veggies, lentils, yogurt. And I eat snacks potato chips, nachos, pop corn, and other Indian snacks. Also eat peanuts and drink beer once a week but limit to 600 ml bottle.


----------



## annie7

ok.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your concern. Today also Indian Idol show on TV at 8. I may drink beer later, depends on mood. When will your husband get Corona vaccine? Have they given the date? Here already two million people vaccinated. Now they are gonna vaccinate health care workers.


----------



## GJMody

Or I may drink little cranberry juice. I did grocery shopping in the afternoon. Bought vegetables and snacks.


----------



## annie7

i don't know when my husband is getting the vaccine. i'm really worried about him.


----------



## GJMody

He will get it soon because he is over 60. I am surprised that you got yours so soon. Remember you told you will get it in later half of the year bcoz doctors, nurses, health workers would get first.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Remember you told you will get it in later half of the year bcoz doctors, nurses, health workers would get first.


that's what they said on the news.

i'm surprised i got it this quickly, too.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry for late reply. This stupid captcha wouldn't let me access site. Am watching Indian Idol. It's good. Drinking beer and having snacks. Let's see when your husband gets covid shot. If they go by household then he will get the shot soon.


----------



## annie7

they don't go by household


----------



## annie7

ps--sorry about the captcha


----------



## GJMody

Gotta wait then for your husband's turn. But I am assuming he will get the shot soon..may be in couple of weeks. Don't worry, whatever God's plan will happen. No use getting anxious. It's 9.34. Dinner done..corn bread with potatoes. Indian Idol coming to close. Beer done too.


----------



## annie7

have a good evening


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Going to sleep in half hour may be.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.40 here. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Going to work in half hour.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. It's 4pm. Drank full mug of kefir at 3.35. Ate tomato rice for lunch. How is the weather? Going out? Do you eat beef also?


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out.

not planning to go out.

yes i eat beef


----------



## GJMody

Ok. In our religion cow is considered sacred so we don't eat beef.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Captcha becoming a nuisance.


----------



## annie7

sorry. wish there was something i could do about that but there isn't.


----------



## GJMody

I know. You have already received reply from community managers. I will be going for walk soon.


----------



## annie7

Good. have a good walk.


----------



## GJMody

Finished walking. Indian financial budget out today. Watching it on TV.


----------



## annie7

hope you had a good walk.

did you decide to order more sauerkraut?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet decided. Am chatting with Charlotte from UK. And Keli from Australia. UK under lockdown. What's your cat's name.


----------



## annie7

yes, i have a friend in the UK (scotland). she told me they're on lockdown. they've been on lockdown for a while now.

my cat's name is Chrissy. the two cats pictured in my avatar have, sadly, passed away.

how is Keli doing?


----------



## GJMody

Keli is doing ok. But with suicidal thoughts you never know. It's 2.20 here. Woke up to take meds. Lockdown having serious effects on mental health. Anxiety, depression and suicides on the rise. Luckily and with safety measures India is coping well with Corona virus. Death rates here are very low. May be 200 deaths daily. In US over 440,000 people dead more than the number of deaths in World War II. It's tragic and painful.


----------



## annie7

hopefully keli will continue to be ok.


----------



## GJMody

It's 11am. Am at work. No urge, no BM. Will take 3 dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Worked today till 6. It's 6.36 now. Taking dulcolax at 7. How is the weather? Going out? How is that series Evil? Did deep breathing. Cooler here since 2 days.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny but very cold.

not planning to go out.

Evil is a terrific series. very interesting.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Am relaxing on bed. Little tired.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Sorry fell asleep. I have psychiatrist appointment tomorrow at 1. Just took meds.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your psychiatrist appointment tomorrow . let me know how it goes.


----------



## GJMody

Sure.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea at 8.25 and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea at 9.10 and 9.30. Urge came and BM at 9.40. BM was cylindrical, full. Doctors appointment today.


----------



## GJMody

Met psychiatrist at 1.30pm. He has reduced 3 meds. Brintellix 10 mg from twice daily to once daily. I was already taking once daily but I didn't tell him. Reduced Lesoride from 50mg to 25 mg because of left hand tremors. I will decide how much take because this med is prokinetic for constipation. But I am already taking dulcolax. Told me stop clonotril for anxiety. Review after 3 months. My sis was there.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

thanks for the update on your doctor's visit.. i hope that reducing some of the meds will improve your constipation. but i also hope that reducing these meds will not be a problem and will not make your mental health worse--you don't want that.


----------



## annie7

i also hope that reducing your meds will not make you suidical again.


----------



## GJMody

No. The main meds ...Licab 400xl and Qutipin 400 SR he has not reduced. Those are the main meds for bipolar disorder. I did tell him that Qutipin may be giving me constipation. He said not to believe everything that's there on the internet. He prescribed consticalo for constipation. But this one he had prescribed earlier and it didn't work. I didn't tell him about dulcolax because he is not a GI doc. My GI doc and your GI doc have already told that dulcolax can be used long term.


----------



## GJMody

Suicide or no suicide I don't think I am going to live long although the astrologer thinks I will.


----------



## annie7

he's right--you shouldn't believe everything you read on the internet.

that's good he did not reduce .Licab 400xl and Qutipin 400 SR . i would hate to see you get suicidal all over again.


----------



## GJMody

Hopefully I won't get suicidal thoughts. These thoughts were mainly bcoz of my chronic constipation and the meds stopped working. Dulcolax and kefir is helping that. How is the weather? Going out? It's Wed for meds n groceries. Accupuncture next week? How is the show Evil? Done watching it?


----------



## GJMody

Thank you for your concern. Do you get worried about me sometimes?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and sunny. it's good to see the sun.

yes, going to grocery store and pharmacy.

my next acupuncture appointment is on the 16th.

evil is a good show. no we're not done watching it.



GJMody said:


> Thank you for your concern. Do you get worried about me sometimes?


yes i do when you start talking suicide. if you start feeling this way, please get professional help.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. Will get help. Whatever is gonna happen will happen. Nobody can stop it. Did you heard about American actor Dustin Diamond death. He used to be Screech in tv comedy show Saved By The Bell. He was 44 died of lung cancer. Within one of being diagonized, cancer spread fast.


----------



## annie7

that is one reason why you should reduce or quit smoking. lung cancer is a horrible way to die.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Let me reduce from tomorrow. Captcha creating probs.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Let me reduce from tomorrow. Captcha creating probs.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Let me reduce from tomorrow. Captcha creating probs.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> You are right. Let me reduce from tomorrow.


yes, please do. it's really not that hard to reduce your smoking by one cigarette a day. just start smoking one less a day for a few weeks, and then cut back one more cigarette a day, eyc. you're strong---you can do it.

my husband and i both quit cold turkey. we both feel so much better now. when i was smoking, i had a chronic cough and got bronchitis at least once a year and also was short of breath. now i feel much better.


----------



## annie7

another thing that quitting or reducing smoking can do is save you money, i don't know how expensive cigarettes are in india, but here they are very very expensive. we were both smoking a pack a day each, so quitting saved us a lot of money.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your support. Let me try. I need to do it. Captcha still a problem.


----------



## GJMody

If I am late in replying it's bcoz of captcha.


----------



## GJMody

If I am late in replying it's bcoz of captcha.


----------



## GJMody

If I am late in replying it's bcoz of captcha.


----------



## annie7

i will give you all the support and encouragement i can.

sorry about the capchta. wish there was something i could do about it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How was trip to the grocery shop and pharmacy? It's 11.40 here. Had gone to sleep. Will take meds. Will do Yoga tomorrow. And deep breathing too. My Reader's Digest subscription they have not renewed. Will call them tomorrow. In India sometimes things are slow. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

trip went fine.

that's too bad that they are slow at renewing your readers' digest subscription. you don't want to miss any issues. i've heard that due to covid (short on staff, etc) , a lot of things are slowed down now.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. May be bcoz of covid. It's 3.37 here. Took meds. Will have to take meds at 9.30 daily. I hate to sleep so much.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then after 15 mins drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 1.10 here. Will go home early. Tired.


----------



## GJMody

I am home. Came early. It's 4.11 here. Will do yoga later. How is the weather? Going out? Finished seeing Evil show?


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out. we're suppposed to get a lot of snow today.

not plannning to go out.

still watching evil . it's a series.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Captcha creating prob. To bypass it I gotta install privacy pass I read about it. It's a lengthy procedure. Will see what to do. Starting Yoga in 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

good luck with the privacy pass. hope it works.

just want to remind you to please try and reduce your smoking by one cigarette today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will hopefully reduce. Am watching sports news. Yoga done.


----------



## annie7

yes, please do try to reduce. you can do it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Had tomato rice n corn bread. Watching Indian news. It's 8.11 here. Little cool, breeze blowing.


----------



## annie7

tomato rice n corn bread sounds good.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 3am. Woke up to take meds. One of the people on Facebook...Jennifer Griese. Her brother in law Kelly passed away due to covid 19. Tragic. One of the guys on suicide forum site also lost few friends due to covid 19. Vaccination is not going fast enough in America. In India it is going at brisk pace. Two new covid variants,....one from Brazil and one from South Africa are deadly. UK and Spain worst hit. You will be safe after getting second shot. You need to inquire about your husband schedule though. Going back to sleep.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope and pray my husband gets vaccinated soon. and hope you get yours soon as well.


----------



## GJMody

I have to wait till I get vaccine shot. It's 4 pm here. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. How is the weather? Going out? Accupuncture on 6 th?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is cold. still snowing. still dark out.

acupuncture is on the 16th not the 6th.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am home. Drank hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarette. Will take 3 dulcolax in one hour. It's 5.17 here.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

please try to reduce your smoking by one cigarette today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Jeremy little suicidal today. Thinking about future pain. I told him not to think too much abt future. I am watching TV.


----------



## annie7

so sorry jeremy is a little suicidal. you gave him good advice. hope he follows it. i have chronic pain 24/7. i just do the best i can to try to control it of course but basically you just have to accept it and carry on as best you can.


----------



## GJMody

I agree. But you are a strong woman. Not everybody is as strong. Mike in Maine has chronic pain and he too gets suicidal but his wife is supportive so he resists suicide.


----------



## annie7

well, like they say, you never know how strong you are until strength is all you have.

the reason i don't commit suicide is because that's a terrible thing to do to those who love you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Suicide does affect loved ones. Children whose parents commit suicide are more likely to commit suicide themselves. This is as per research. But sometimes suicide is the only route left for those who suffer extreme physical and or mental pain.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 1.25 here. Woke up to take meds. Tomorrow office half day. Any plans for weekend? I have none. Cricket match going on here - India vs England. England playing good. Weather not that cool. Tennis - Australian open starting soon.


----------



## annie7

no plans for the weekend. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 8.30. Strong urge. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Full BM at 9.40. Took leave from ey today. See you soon.


----------



## GJMody

From work


----------



## GJMody

I have increased my water intake. Need to drink 8 glasses daily. Need to drink syrup also.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

that's good that you increased your water intake. and yes, you should drink your syrup like you dctor said..

also please try to reduce your smoking by one cigarette.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My horoscope says this year will be good. I also I need to be careful about my diet if I don't want tummy prob. I have had a very rough life so far. My zodiac sign is Sagittarius. I was watching cricket match today....India vs England. I have again email reg. Reader's Digest subscription. How is the weather? And Evil series? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is very cold. still dark out.

not going out.

finished Evil series. i think the second series starts this spring. it's a good show. i'm going to miss it.


----------



## GJMody

When is spring? March? I am watching world news.


----------



## annie7

yes, the official first day of spring is march 20


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Still time.


----------



## annie7

unfortunately, just because the first day of spring is 3/20 doesn't mean the weather gets nice then. the weather doesn't usually get nice around here until mid april or so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My psychiatrist has told to reduce med Lesoride. It is prokinetic drug to help constipation. Should I reduce? Don't know if it is working or not since I am also taking prucalopride and dulcolax. He has prescribed Consticalo for constipation which did not help in past.


----------



## GJMody

Just checked Consticalo is prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

why does he want you to reduce Lesoride?

did you tell him that Consticalo/prucalopride stopped working for you?


----------



## GJMody

Lesoride induces my left fingers tremors but they are mild. I told him in past he had given Consticalo and it didn't work but still he prescribed now. When my GI doc prescribed prucalopride and I asked him why it didn't work after some months he told me sometimes it happens but could not give reason. And this was a senior doc. My current GI doc told to continue what I am taking.


----------



## annie7

wonder why he prescribed Consticalo now when you already told him it didn't work. doesn't make sense.


----------



## GJMody

Annie, psychiatrist are not GI doc so can't argue with him. They don't have in depth knowledge of chronic constipation or IBS. Hell! When GI docs are at a loss to explain why meds stop working after some time, then what to expect from GP or psychiatrist? I am gonna continue the same meds plus dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am watching Indian Idol...it's Saturday. Good show. Bought some groceries one hour back.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you like the show.


----------



## GJMody

Show coming to an end. Ate vegetable pulao...meaning rice with beans, cauliflower, potatoes. And fruit yogurt. When prucalopride was working I could eat almost anything. But now diet restricted.


----------



## annie7

sounds like a good dinner.

yes, i sure do wish prucalopride was still working for you.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. As you told I stopped for one week last year and restarted but still didn't work. But dulcolax is working.


----------



## annie7

that's good that dulcolax is still working.


----------



## GJMody

It's nearing 4 am. Woke up to take meds. From tomorrow I will take meds before food as after food I am not taking. I may have to go to my sis place for lunch. Will be doing laundry in afternoon. Watch cricket match. India will be batting tomorrow. Any plans for Sunday? Which movie will you be watching? How is the weather? I am 53. My youth has been wasted because of bipolar disorder and IBS - down the drain.


----------



## GJMody

I do think about my stay in America. I was in Delaware state and Pennsylvania.


----------



## annie7

no plans for sunday.

don't know what movie we'll be watching next.

weather is still very cold.

when i was a kid, i lived in york, pennsylvania for a while.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Safe foods for me..... rice, lentils..only one type, corn, sorghum, rice crepe, veggies...no beans, fruits, juice..certain types, yogurt. No wheat, fried food, spicy food, heavy food like sweets.


----------



## GJMody

Forgot Kefir in the list


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Put my clothes in wash machine. Watching American flick...Yours, mine and Ours. How is the weather? Movie starting Dennis Quaid, Renee Russo


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Yoga done. What is the lifespan of a cat. For dogs I think it is 14 years. My father in law used to keep dogs. Two died prematurely bcoz of sickness. Then he didn't keep bcoz of his health prob. He died on August 31, 2019 of heart problem. My dad died last January.


----------



## annie7

i think the average lifespan of an indoor cat is about 15 years. the cats in my avatar lived to be 15 and 17 years old. i miss them so much. they were so loving.

so sorry your dad died last january.


----------



## GJMody

That's good that cats live long. Cats like to be groomed well. They are festidious.


----------



## annie7

yes. Chrissy, the cat i have now, is 14.


----------



## GJMody

Nice. If I had money I would get a good dog. Dogs, horses and elephants are sensitive animals


----------



## annie7

cats are sensitive, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. There are 2 cats in my building. Stray cats. One resident has dog. Labrador I think but he is overweight and not active.


----------



## annie7

hopefully someone is feeding the stray cats. and hope someone will adopt them.

the cats in my avatar were strays. mother and kitten. they were starving. they were so thin it broke my heart. so i fed them and adopted them. .


----------



## GJMody

Very good! If they are in shelter then adoption can be done. There are like 5 to 7 stray dogs also. I think one was adopted. Charlotte in UK enjoys horse riding. She may do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

i love horses. when i was a kid, i took riding lessons and went horseback riding. it was very expensive, even back then. does charlotte own a horse?


----------



## GJMody

No. I don't think so. I have done horse riding in 2010. It was a hill station. Had gone there for holidays with wife and my daughter. Cars not allowed at this place so it is pollution free. Place called Matheran.


----------



## annie7

sounds nice.


----------



## GJMody

Watching Indian Idol


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Captcha getting worse day by day. I don't know if the site people have any sense. Not yet got reply. Indian Idol show over. It's 10.20 here. Will sleep after 11 after taking meds. Must be snowing there.


----------



## annie7

sorry about the captcha and that the commmunity managers did not reply to you. they did reply to me. i suppose you could try messaging them again.

it stopped snowing last night but i hear we're supposed to get more snow later on today.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge no BM. I am at work. It's 1.10 pm.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

please try to reduce your smoking by smoking one less cigarrette today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take dulcolax shortly. I work for my brother in law. He doesn't pay me salary. He told me not to leave early. He knows I have bipolar disorder. He told me to take breaks during work. So from now on I have to work..10.30 to 5.30. Saturday 10.30 to 2.30. How is the weather? Going out? I will be eating papaya at 8.30 before dinner.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . I work for my brother in law. He doesn't pay me salary.


do you mean that he doesn't pay you to work for him??

. that's too bad that he won't let you leave work early when you need to.

weather is very cold. snowing again.

not planning to go out.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. He doesn't. When I have work outside I can leave. So I don't take stress at work. Took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

so you mean he doesn't pay you at all?? you work for him for free?? why? how do you pay for your rent and groceries, etc?


----------



## GJMody

He pays me interest on the money lent to him. Also I get rent from my apartment in Bombay. I don't know why he doesn't pay me for working for him. He thinks because I have bipolar disorder I can't work hard like others. Actually I can get job elsewhere but bcoz of stress my bipolar disorder I can't work outside.


----------



## GJMody

*stress my bipolar disorder kicks in so I can't work outside


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He pays me interest on the money lent to him.


as well he should.

so you have an apartment in bombay that you rent out to people?

that really seems wrong that he won't pay you to work for him. he really should. i really wish you could find another job--one that actually pays you and doesn't require you to work outside.


----------



## annie7

acttually, him not paying you sounds like it could be illegal. to me, it sounds like discrimination. he's not paying you because you're bipolar but he's paying all his other workers.


----------



## GJMody

I can't do anything. So I am not gonna bend my back working at this job. Anything that stresses me, my bipolar disorder kicks in. He has helped me a lot in the past bearing hospital payments and other stuff. Plus he gives me good interest on my money better than others. He bought a shop for me to do business but doing business is just too stressful.


----------



## GJMody

My Bombay flat was rented last year. I am getting rent money each month.


----------



## GJMody

My Bombay flat was rented last year. I am getting rent money each month.


----------



## annie7

ok.

that's good you are getting money from your bombay flat.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching CNN. Will be eating papaya shortly, then rice. Landslide in northern India, 24 people dead, many more trapped in debris. Rescue ops going on. G


----------



## GJMody

Am watching CNN. Will be eating papaya shortly, then rice. Landslide in northern India, 24 people dead, many more trapped in debris. Rescue ops going on. G


----------



## annie7

yes, i heard about that on the news today--that's just terrible. those poor people.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Drank warm water in the morning. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Don't know why. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday. I am at work. It's 4.20. Leaving at 5.30. Tired.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you didn't have a bm after taking dulcolax. has this happened before?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Many times. So I have to take 2 dulcolax in one hour. It's 6.14 here.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad that it keeps happening


----------



## GJMody

Sorry, sometimes it happens. Dulcolax sometimes takes longer to work. 12-32 hours.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry, sometimes it happens. Dulcolax sometimes takes longer to work. 12-32 hours.


----------



## annie7

hope it works for you tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Just took 2 Dulcolax. How is the weather? Going out? Did your husband get covid shot schedule?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny but very cold.

i am going to the dentist to get my teeth cleaned. leaving in about an hour.

no, unfortunately my husband has not been contacted to get his covid vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I too have to get my teeth cleaned.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's a good thing to do.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3 am. Woke up to take meds. How did the dentist appointment go? How is the weather? Plans for today? Which movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

dentist appointment went fine.

weather is very cold but sunny.

i am watching the movie "Jobs"--about steve jobs the computer guy. it's very good.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Full, complete, firm BM at 8.15 in morning. It's 9.30 here. Going to work soon. BM cylindrical.


----------



## GJMody

I ate cauliflower veg for lunch. I don't have bloating but I am getting burping with cauliflower taste in my mouth. Will I get digestive probs? I have eaten before. I don't think I had probs. Your view.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a good bm.

re cauliflower--if it didn't give you digestive problems before, then it shouldn't give you problems now.


----------



## GJMody

In night I won't eat cauliflower. How is the weather? Going out? Did you finish watching Jobs?


----------



## annie7

weather is very cold. still dark out.

going to grocery store and pharmacy.

no i haven't finished Jobs yet.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Today Wednesday. So pharmacy and grocery visits. Do you use food stamps? I don't wish bad but I hope something bad happens to my brother in law so I will be free from him. My father in law did bad to me by not allowing my wife to return. So inspite of doctors efforts his heart gave away and he died on the operating table. My wife has also hurt me so something bad will happen to her. Law of karma.


----------



## GJMody

I may drink beer today as my bowels are ok. I drank peppermint tea. It's 6.21 here


----------



## annie7

no i don't use food stamps. do you?


----------



## GJMody

No. Not at all. I pay cash. Do you or your hubby drink alcohol? I only drink beer. Can't drink whiskey, rum, etc bcoz of bipolar disorder. My brain gets repulsive.


----------



## annie7

husband drinks beer occasionally


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. I love beer. I drink big bottle of 600 ml. I can drink more but I don't. Did you see mine n my kids pics on Facebook?


----------



## annie7

yes. like i said, you have very good looking children. they must take after their father.


----------



## GJMody

LOL! Ya you didn't mention before. Keli again depressed. I told her not to do anything rash or she will land up in hospital which she doesn't want. Almost 7 pm here. Weather little cool.


----------



## annie7

hope keli gets help and talks to her therapist.


----------



## GJMody

Did mention


----------



## GJMody

She doesn't see therapist but sees psychologist.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

She doesn't see therapist but sees psychologist.


----------



## GJMody

She doesn't see therapist but sees psychologist.


----------



## GJMody

Have u seen movie A boy in striped pajamas. It's about a Jewish boy.


----------



## GJMody

Good movie. Sent attendant to buy beer


----------



## annie7

yes, i saw it. it was kind of sad, i thought.

leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

I found it uplifting. Ok. See you soon.


----------



## annie7

that's good you found it uplifting. i found it quite depressing.

yes see you soon.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Bought meds n groceries? I am done drinking beer and eating. Had snacks. It's 9.27. here.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will be renewing Readers digest subscription tomorrow as they have given me my subscription number. Will do it online. One year Rs.799. Do you read any magazines like Time, National Enquire, etc.?


----------



## annie7

that's good you'll be renewing your readers digest subscription.

no, i don't read any magazines anymore.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 2.11 here. Woke up to take meds. Will go back to sleep. You said people here send you personal messages. Does that mean you advise them on several issues? Just like you advise me. Is it snowing? Hope your day is going well. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> You said people here send you personal messages. Does that mean you advise them on several issues?


sometimes. sometimes it's just to talk about other stuff.

yes it's snowing again.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am at work. It's 10.32. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge no BM. Weather sunny. I feel tired.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 5.15. Leaving work in fifteen minutes. How is the weather? Going out? Your accupuncture on 16 Feb. Which movie are you seeing?


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

weather is cold . still dark out.

have appt with my eye doctor who treats my bletharitis. i would wish this disease on any one. very painful.


----------



## GJMody

So very sorry. Eye doc appointment today? When? I pray for you daily....morning and evening to God, hoping he will listen and lessen your pain reg. your eyes and peripheral neuropathy. You have pain in both eyes? Or only one?


----------



## annie7

i have pain in both eyes. and that is a migraine trigger, so then i get migraines too.

thank you for your prayers. i pray for you as well.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

When are u gonna go to doc


----------



## annie7

leaving in 15 minutes


----------



## GJMody

Good luck. Let me know what happens.


----------



## GJMody

Good luck. Let me know what happens.


----------



## annie7

i'm back. eye doc wants to refer me to another eye doc who's office is about an hour away, will have to find out if this new guy is covered by my insurance or not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But why refer to another eye doc? Can't he solve your problem? Is your doc man or woman? Is the current doc been for long? It's strange that he is referring you to another doc. What do you think? Hope the new doc covered under your health insurance. It's 3.40 here. Woke up to take meds. May be the new doc is more experienced? I don't know.


----------



## annie7

he referred me to this other doc because this other doc can do this procedure called Lipiflow on my eyes. my current eye doc does not have the equipment for this prodedure. i googled lipiflow and it is very very expensive. it costs $1000.00 , insurance does not cover it because it's considered experimental, and it has to be done once or twice a year, every year. no way can i afford that. $1000.00 is 72,706.60 in rupees. so i'm not going to see the other doc.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So then what are you gonna do? Continue with the eye drops? Any meds are there for this condition? I saw on google meds are available for blepharitis. But it can't be cured. It's 10.35 here. Am at work. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

yes there are meds for bletharitis. i am already taking one (tobradex) but you cannot take it a lot or it will give you glaucoma and cataracts. there;s another one he gave me to try but i have to wait til i'm done with tobradex before i try this new one, restasis


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Is tobradex halping you? What are the reviews of restasis?


----------



## annie7

tobradex is not helping me as much as it did when i first started taking it.

i read that it can take 6-9 months for restasis to kick in.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's too long for restasis to work. That's the prob with alopathic meds. They don't work sometimes in the long run. Same thing happened with prucalopride. So then you gotta bear the pain?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

That sucks! I wish I could help you. Accupuncture doesn't work for your eyes pain? You are already doing accupuncture.


----------



## annie7

thanks

no, acupuncture unfortunately does not help with this.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Restasis recommended by your eye doctor?


----------



## annie7

Yes. He told me to give it a try and see if it helps


----------



## GJMody

Sorry for late reply. Capthcha wouldn't let me access the site. It's 3.54. Woke up to take meds. Have taken 3 dulcolax. How is the weather? Which movie are you watching? So will you take restasis? Give it a try? Doesn't sound optimistic.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

weather is sunny and very cold.

we are watching a series called the sister.

i'll try restasis next week. want to finish tobradex first.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. Good cylindrical full BM but had to strain. Today half day at work. My friend Jeremy chat stopped on Facebook. I am worried.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

hope jeremy is ok.


----------



## GJMody

Doesn't seem he is ok. I messaged him yesterday and today, no reply. Today Facebook messaged I can no longer chat.
How is the weather? Going out? Captcha creating prob. What to do?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Today Facebook messaged I can no longer chat.


does this mean that facebook told you that you can no longer chat with him? (i'm not familiar with this situation)

weather is very very cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get some snow today.

sorry about captcha. wish i could help.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. FB told me in morning. Which movie are you watching? I forgot. Shall I take 2 more dulcolax I think full BM not there in morning.


----------



## annie7

sure, you can take two dulcolax if you want.

we're watching the tv series called The Sister.


----------



## GJMody

Oh..right. How is this series? Romance? Horror? Thriller?comedy?


----------



## annie7

it's good. it's a psychological thriller


----------



## GJMody

I like psychological thriller. I liked Silence of the Lambs movie. Are you chatting with others. I am chatting with my school friend on WhatsApp.


----------



## annie7

i liked silence of the lambs, too.

no, not chatting with others.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hard time accessing site. Need to message community managers again. Can u please send that link. Am watching Indian Idol. It's 9.25 here.


----------



## annie7

here is the link. when you get there, click on "send me a message".

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/9296-the-community-managers/


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Show will end in 15 mins. Plans for tomorrow? Mine...none.


----------



## annie7

no plans for either today or tomorrow.

good luck with the capthca problem.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Problem not all the time though. Show over. Was good today. Tomorrow also show there. It's 10.03 here. Why not take the medicine which works fast for blephitis.


----------



## GJMody

Blepharitis


----------



## annie7

that's good that the captcha problem doesn't happen all the time.

i'm finishing up with tobradex. then, next wednesday, i will try restasis. restasis takes 6 to 9 months to work.


----------



## GJMody

Good luck. I had BM in morning. Not cylindrical but firm. Yesterday I ate too much rice.
Don't feel so good. Form of BM not good.


----------



## annie7

please--form does not matter. sounds like you had a good bm. please don't make yourself unhappy just because it did not have test book perfect form.


----------



## GJMody

Ok I guess. Was watching cricket match. India in good position versus England. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy is ok. He told his Facebook account got hacked so he deleted the account.


----------



## annie7

not going out.

weather is very cold. still dark out.

so glad to hear that jeremy is ok.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I was worried. Going to do Yoga.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Takes 25 mins. Ideally it should be one hour but I don't have a teacher. Teachers are expensive. Watching tv. Bought groceries today. When will u take the new eye med?


----------



## annie7

wednesday. it takes 6 to 9 months to work.


----------



## GJMody

So soon, good. Hope it is effective earlier.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome.


----------



## GJMody

Facebook messenger very fast. Chatting with Keli there


----------



## annie7

hope she's doing ok


----------



## GJMody

She is ok at present but there is always tendency to be suicidal. Am watching CNN. Hope your day going good.


----------



## GJMody

She is ok at present but there is always tendency to be suicidal. Am watching CNN. Hope your day going good.


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Watching Indian Idol, then going to sleep. May check here later.


----------



## annie7

ok. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Taken mebeverine... abdomen discomfort. Have a nice day. Stay safe.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have abdominal discomfort.

thanks--have a good night.


----------



## annie7

how are you today?


----------



## GJMody

I am ok. Work over. Going home. No urge, no BM. How are you? Eye pain? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

weather is very cold. still dark out. we're supposed to get six to eight inches of snow tonight.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So Wed you will be starting new med. Did your doc said it will take 6 months to work or you saw on internet?


----------



## annie7

Both said six to nine months


----------



## GJMody

Long wait. I am watching sports news on TV. My friend Tauzer in Canada still has bladder pain. He came to India last year, got tests done. But I think he should have stayed more in India till he got better, but he didn't. I dont think Canadian doctors and health system are proficient.


----------



## annie7

does he have interstitial cystitis, like i do? my urologist rx'd percocet to treat the pain. it does take the edge off. hope he can get some help for this.


----------



## GJMody

He has ulcers in his bladder. Doc did some procedure. Tauzer didn't elaborate. So after more than one year I don't think any diagonizis reached. Tauzer doesn't talk much. I told him to go to US and meet docs there but he is not going. He has constipation also. He has polio since school days. Doc said in 10 years his nerves will fail and will be confined to wheel chair.


----------



## annie7

so sorry to hear that Tauzer has so many problems.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 2.45. Took meds. Is it snowing? Couldn't eat much for. dinner, abdomen was hurting. What is the time there? How is the series Sister going? See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your abdomen is hurting. i wonder why? maybe you should see a doctor about it, especially if you can't eat because of it.

it just stopped snowing now but we're supposed to get 6 to 8 inches more tonight and tomorrow.

it's 4:43 pm.

we finished watching The Sister. right now i'm watching the movie about steve jobs again because i like it so much.

have a good night. hope your abdomen stops hurting soon.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 10.37 here. Abdomen hurting yesterday night and today morning. Took mebeverine. No need to see doc as he himself prescribed this med. Speak to you soon. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.17. One hour to go. Don't feel to well. Mood not good. Tension about bowels. Will speak to you soon.


----------



## GJMody

too


----------



## GJMody

Good morning


----------



## annie7

sorry you still have abdominal pain.

why do you have tension about your bowels?


----------



## GJMody

Don't have pain now. Tension bcoz Sunday my bowels not good.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving work in 20 mins


----------



## annie7

there was nothing wrong with your bm sunday. please don't make yourself upset just because of form. form does not matter. even your gastro doc told you that,


----------



## GJMody

But because of that I started having pain which I don't like.


----------



## annie7

you're saying that "bad form" gives you pain??


----------



## GJMody

No. Not always. But this time I did have pain. I don't have pain now. Had to take mebeverine in morning as pain was there not severe though.


----------



## annie7

that's good that the pain went away.


----------



## GJMody

Shall I take 3 dulcolax tonight. It's third day.


----------



## annie7

sure


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Taking in half hour. Almost 6.25 here. India won the cricket match today vs England. Two more matches to be played.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax. Am watching TV.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Couldn't access the site earlier. Captcha acting up. Woke up to take meds. It's 12.30 here. How is the weather? How is your day going? You are still watching the movie Jobs. Will see if it's available on YouTube. Instead of watching TV I should watch good movie daily. Very few days of cold this year. I think it's because of climate change. Some places getting warmer while others getting colder. Snow in Greece, Turkey and Spain. Snow in Texas too. All these places rarely receive snow. Norway receiving less snow. Snow also in France. Lot of snow in Northern India.


----------



## annie7

did the community managers ever reply to your email to them about the capchta?

weather is sunny but very very cold. had 8 inches of snow last night.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry I didn't message them . I messaged two weeks back but they didn't reply. Woke up at 8, drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started. Again had to drink two more cups of tea and smoke cigarettes. BM at 9.20. Cylindrical, firm but I don't know it was complete. At work now. 10.30 am.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.13 here. One more hour to go from work. How is the weather? Did you go to accupuncture yesterday? How did it go? Which movie are you watching? Had slight pain one hour ago. Not there now.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.13 here. One more hour to go from work. How is the weather? Did you go to accupuncture yesterday? How did it go? Which movie are you watching? Had slight pain one hour ago. Not there now.


----------



## GJMody

Hello


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

weather i very cold. still dark out.

cancelled acupunctrure yesterday because we had eight inches of snow and they hadn't plowed the roads yet. i didn't want to be out in that mess.

finished the movie "jobs" yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving work in ten minutes. Hope we can chat.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## annie7

it's really cold out--ten degrees below zero.


----------



## GJMody

Just got on here. Captcha becoming prob. Had snacks and juice. That's very cold. Hope you have heater on. Will eat rice for dinner. Not gonna take 2 dulcolax tonight. Do you have Facebook messenger? It's really fast. Don't have to wait. I chat with Keli on messenger. Don't think community managers are bothered about captcha.


----------



## annie7

no sorry i'm not on facebook messenger


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 11.13 here. Just drank juice. Will take meds in half hour. Which movie have you started? Is it still snowing? When will you go for accupuncture? Guess depends on the weather


----------



## annie7

yes, it stopped snowing. we're supposed to get more snow tomorrow.

i'm going to start watching the series "the sinner". i saw it once a long time ago but it was so good that i want to watch it again.

next acupuncture appointment is march 1 (if the weather isn't too bad).


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up to take meds. It's 2.23 here. Is the series psychological thriller? Do you watch it on Netflix? Or on DTH? So you got time for accupuncture. I need to watch movies on YouTube. See you tomorrow. Have a good day.


----------



## annie7

"the sinner" is listed as a drama. i watch it on netflix. it's pretty good.

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.20. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir too. At work. It's 1.48 here. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

It's nearing 5 here. Slight abdomen pain. Passing lot of foul wind. Shall I take dulcolax tonight?


----------



## GJMody

Will take mebeverine after going home.


----------



## annie7

weather is very cold. still dark out.

might go out to run errands.

sure, you can take dulcolax if you want.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take.


----------



## GJMody

Going home in ten mins.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank peppermint tea. And did deep breathing exercise for 5 mins. Will do again shortly. When are you going to run errands? I forgot to take my bipolar disorder meds in afternoon as I was out. Just took them. Will take dulcolax at 7. And eat papaya. I love papaya. I love all fruits.


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.15 pm here.


----------



## annie7

not sure when i'll be out running errands. maybe in a couple hours.


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.15 pm here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will chk the series Dinner. Sounds good.


----------



## GJMody

Meant Sinner


----------



## annie7

Yes it is good


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax. Had orange juice. Are you with your cat?


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax.

cat is over by the window watching the birds.

leaving for errands now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See you soon.


----------



## annie7

I'm back


----------



## GJMody

Ok. 9.08 here. Had dinner. Feeling sleepy. Too early to sleep.


----------



## annie7

yes, it is.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Woke up at 11.30. It's 3.25 here. Took meds. Had urge so drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge went away. My eyes are burning. What time is it there? Snowing? Will you be watching the series? Because of my meds and IBS I get weak.


----------



## annie7

it's 5:03 pm here.

and yes, it's still snowing.

yes i am watching the series "the sinner".

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Am awake, can't sleep. Urge came and went.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge. Good, full BM at 4.20 am. Are u there? Will try to sleep.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

hope you can get some sleep now.


----------



## GJMody

Still awake. lol! Now will try to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.40 here. Woke up at 8.20, had warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Don't feel like working.


----------



## GJMody

If I don't get full BM after taking 3 dulcolax, then I will take 3 more on second day. What do you think?


----------



## GJMody

Do you think my intestines are weak or lazy


----------



## annie7

sure, you can do that.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Do you think my intestines are weak or lazy


no, i don't. but i'm not a doctor. you could ask your gastro doc that question.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I think my intestines are sensitive ( visceral hypersensitivity) as with most people with IBS. Leaving work in ten mins. How is the weather? Any plans for today? How many days to finish Sinner?


----------



## annie7

yes, a lot of people with ibs have visceral hypersensitivity. but there's a difference between visceral hypersensitivity and intestines being "weak" or "lazy".

weather very cold. still dark out.

don't know how many days left to finish "the sinner."

today i go back for my second covid vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Raining here. Leaving now


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Am much better with dulcolax but some times I have bowel issue when I eat something triggering. Most people who don't have bowel probs do not understand people with IBS. They dismiss it as minor issue. When are u going for covid shot?


----------



## annie7

i'm going to the same place i had to go the first time---it's a city about an hour away. leaving in a couple hours.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching news on TV. May drink beer tonight. Where is the cat?


----------



## annie7

cat is upstairs sleeping on the bed.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Good rest for her. My brother in law had Labrador dog. He died 2 years back at the age of 12.


----------



## annie7

sorry your brother-in-law's dog died.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.15. Woke up to take meds. Did you get the covid shot? Any pain? Last time you had abdomen pain. Snowing? Will you be watching the series today? Tomorrow half day at work. Working till 2.30. Had beer couple of hours ago.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy again having leg and elbow pain. Suicidal.


----------



## annie7

yes, i got the second covid vaccine. no, no pain yet.

no, no snow today. we have about a foot of it so far.

yes, i'll be watching "the sinner".

sorry about jeremy. hope someone can help him.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.20. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM.


----------



## GJMody

When prucalopride was working I could eat almost anything. But now on dulcolax I can eat only certain things. Why is that? Also why does some medicines stop working after some time? Doctor couldn't tell.


----------



## annie7

sorry don't know the answers to your questions.

having a bad reaction to the second covid vaccine. feel like i have the flu.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...have u contacted them?


----------



## annie7

oh no--this is a normal reaction. they were talking about it when i was there yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Ok but last time u didn't have same reaction


----------



## annie7

right. the second vaccine generally gives people more of a reation.


----------



## GJMody

I see. India second only to US in giving vaccination.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Indian Idol show in 45 mins. Right now watching comedy show. It's funny. Indian movie industry huge. You must see good Indian movies.


----------



## annie7

i think the only indian movie i've seen is "best exotic marigold hotel."


----------



## GJMody

Ok. There are so many. My son watches American teenage comedy shows.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes he speaks with American accent...it's funny.


----------



## annie7

yes, that would be funny.


----------



## GJMody

Watching Indian Idol. Singers singing good. Will take 3 dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Right. It's 8.49 here. Have to go tomorrow to sis place for lunch. Any plans for tomorrow? Your hubby covid shot schedule come?


----------



## annie7

nope--no plans for tomorrow.

and no--no one has contacted my husband about getting his vaccine. i sure wish they would, though. all we can do is wait til they contact him.


----------



## GJMody

It's strange that they have not contacted him as he is your spouse and they already gave you the shots. My feeling is that he will be contacted shortly. Did you ask them when you got second shot?


----------



## annie7

yes, i asked them and they said he has to wait til they contact him.



GJMody said:


> It's strange that they have not contacted him as he is your spouse and they already gave you the shots.


 well, actually i don't really think that my getting the vaccine has anything to do with him getting it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Then as you said he gotta wait. Are you both wearing masks when you go out? Social distancing? I wear mask when I go out, always.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--we always wear a mask when going out or if someone comes to the house and we social distance, too.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Bcoz this virus is here to stay. Now there are new variants... Brazilian and South African. Brazilian virus found in Colorado. South African virus spreading in UK.


----------



## annie7

yes i know--heard it on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Did you see the news....NASA successful mission... Perseverance robot landed on planet Mars.


----------



## annie7

yes, heard it on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My uncle aunt live in Chicago. Another aunt n cousins in St. Louis.


----------



## annie7

do they like it, living there?


----------



## GJMody

They are US citizens. Have been living there for more than 30 years. Going for hair cut and head massage tomorrow morning.


----------



## annie7

That's good. The head massage sounds especially nice


----------



## GJMody

It is. Had gone to sleep. Will take meds. It's nearly 12 here. Have a good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.30. Woke up to take meds. Need to take after dinner. Did you start new med for eye pain...restitis..right? Keep forgetting to ask you. You decided to have ostomy bcoz of colonic inertia and PFD?


----------



## annie7

yes, i've starting taking restasis. it takes 6 months or so to kick in. i'll be glad when it finally kicks in. i have so much eye pain right now.

and yes i had the ostomy because of colonic inertia and pfd.


----------



## GJMody

So so sorry about your eye pain. It really sucks. I just can't believe there are no proper meds for blepharitis. Also no permanent cure for IBS. Stress is one factor for IBS but it's not the only cause. Having IBS for long time leads to depression for some people. It's 5am, drinking tea. Hope to get some sleep.


----------



## annie7

tea has caffeine in it so you might not want to drink it right before bedtime.

hope you can sleep.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Will try to sleep. See you later.


----------



## annie7

Ok.have a good night


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you're having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Had hair cut, head massage and shave in morning. Had gone to sis in afternoon for lunch. My sis n brother in law going to New York on 26 th. to meet daughter. Will do yoga later It's 5.30 here. Will take 3 dulcolax at 6.30. How is your day going? Snowing? Hope eye pain has reduced.


----------



## annie7

sounds like you've had a busy day.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

no snow yet. we already have about a foot on the ground.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What is the cat doing? Do you give her Pedigree food? Starting Yoga in 20 mins.


----------



## annie7

cat is watching birds outside the window. i feed her Hills cat food as redommended by the vet.


----------



## GJMody

I see. Never heard of Hills co. Yoga done.

Watching CNN.


----------



## annie7

Hills is a big pet food company here in the usa.


----------



## GJMody

Oh I see. When I was in US I just noticed Pedigree. May be I missed it. Indian Idol show starting. Took dulcolax at 7. It's 8 now.


----------



## annie7

her food is the kind you buy from the vet. it's not available in stores.

hope you have a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you take her to vet for annual check up?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Good. Pets do need check ups. Parrots make good pet. Very talkative. Whatever we teach them they talk. They can be oversmart too. LOL.


----------



## annie7

i have a friend who once had a parrot. it lived to be quite old. and oh yes, they sure do say everything you teach them..


----------



## GJMody

Yes they do including cursing big time.


----------



## annie7

oh yeah!


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.30. Going to sleep in one hour


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Today I woke up at 4. Drank tea at 5. Then went to sleep. Woke up at 8.30.


----------



## annie7

that's nice you were able to go back to sleep


----------



## GJMody

Full BM at 9 am firm, little flattish not cylindrical. Had strong urge after drinking tea.


----------



## annie7

that;s good you had a good bm


----------



## GJMody

I have been having discomfort in abdomen since morning. May have to take 2 dulcolax later. About to go home.


----------



## GJMody

I have been having discomfort in abdomen since morning. May have to take 2 dulcolax later. About to go home.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're having ab pain. hope it goes away soon.


----------



## GJMody

I had small bowel 15 mins back. This is because I drank carbonated beverage on Friday. Don't have pain or discomfort now. I need to be more cautious about what I eat and drink. It's 6.17 here. What time you have? How is the weather? Hope eye pain reduced. Snowing? Sinner series finished?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had another bm.

here it is 8:07.

we are getting snow and freezing rain. hope it doesn't get too bad because i have an appointment for a hair cut later today.

no i haven't finished the sinner yet. it's going to take a while--there are three seasons to watch.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I think you get haircut every month. I get every two months. Because of stress I have lost hair. Sinner is a long series. I am out of my meds so sending attendant to buy them later. I saw on CNN that vaccination going fast in US.


----------



## annie7

i get my hair cut every six weeks. the hair salon just called to cancel my appointment because my hairdresser is having problems with her babysitter and can't come in today. so i'm getting my hair cut saturday instead.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching TV.....news. My attendant has come. Sending him to buy my meds. Having snacks.


----------



## GJMody

Will say prayers shortly. Late today.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Medicines got. Cost me Rs.2950 for 12 days supply.


----------



## annie7

that's about $40.00 USD. did you say earlier that you didn't have insurance that has prescription coverage?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. And right now I don't have health insurance. It expired in Jan. It's costing Rs. 21,000 per annum. It's 2.30 here. Took meds. Hope the weather has cleared up. Going back to sleep. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks, it stopped snowing for now.

i'm really thankful that my insurance pays for restasis. one month's supply costs $725.00 but thanks to insurance, i only have a $30.00 copay.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

That's good your insurance pays for meds. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Don't know if kefir still having effect.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.15. Leaving in 15 mins. I don't know why I feel tired most of the day. My sleep is good. How is the weather? Going out? What is the cat upto?


----------



## annie7

have you been taking vitamin D for your fatigue like your doctor told you to do ? if that's not working you could go back to the doc and see if he has any other suggestions.

weather is very cold. still dark out.

don't plan to go out.

cat is sleeping.


----------



## GJMody

No. Not taking vit D. He told to take once weekly. I think I should wake up at 7.30 and do Yoga to combat fatigue. Will do from tomorrow. Have to go to supermarket to buy minor stuff at 7.30 It's 6.10 now


----------



## annie7

sure, try yoga. hopefully that will help.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Hade gone to supermarket. Just had food. Watching tv.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30, again went to sleep. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Will take dulcolax tonight. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is a little warmer but still dark out.

going to grocery store later.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Today is Wed. No pharmacy visit? Taking dulcolax in 10 mins. 6.20 here. Am watching cricket match on TV.


----------



## annie7

no, don't need to go to the drug store today.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.20. Woke up to take meds. How is the weather? What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and cold.

cat is sleeping. they sleep a lot.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. Full, firm, little flattish BM but ok. It's 9.25 here. BM at 8.35. Busy day today. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Are you getting pension or social security since you worked for postal Dept? Is it enough? Your husband getting pension? I am at work. It's 10.40.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

back when i was working , goverment employees did not pay into social security . when we retired, we got a pension. in 1984 this all changed and then newly hired goverment employees started having to pay into social security. this new thing didn't apply to us though. it was just for the new employees. so we get a pension and no social security because we didn't have to pay into it ss since we were hired before 1984.


----------



## GJMody

Got it. So I assume the pension is enough to lead a retired life. Came home at 5.20. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Had small, splashy BM. Don't know why? Is it gotta do with excess consumption of orange juice as it has lot of fructose? What do you think? Just had hot peppermint tea to calm my bowels. Don't have pain or bloating. When I have small bowel I get weak. How is the weather? Going out? Did you buy groceries yesterday? Both Keli and Jeremy are ok. Will message Shawn as he has prostrate cancer. Charlotte ok too. Anyways she doesn't share her probs.


----------



## GJMody

Keli starting new job in corrections Dept on Monday. I told her not to take stress. She has permanently moved in with her sons in Ipswich. Previously she was in Moree staying alone. Advised her to start Yoga.


----------



## annie7

i really do not think that your small bm was due to orange juice.

weather is sunny and cold.

not planning on going out.

hope keli's new job works out for her.


----------



## GJMody

Well I gotta cut down on juice. Drink in limited quantity. Weather here is warm. We just had may be 15 days of mild winter. I think this is the effect of global warming. Corona pandemic deaths surpassing 500,000 deaths in USA. That's lot of people.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Corona pandemic deaths surpassing 500,000 deaths in USA. That's lot of people.


yes, i know. i heard that on the news a few days ago.


----------



## GJMody

Tragic. My sis n brother in law leaving for New York tomorrow to visit their daughter. She is doing PHD at Columbia University. She is a bright student. My sis other daughter is a doctor doing job in India.


----------



## annie7

that's nice.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. watching TV. Are I gonna watch Sinner tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Are u I meant


----------



## GJMody

Are u I meant


----------



## GJMody

Are u I meant


----------



## GJMody

U there? I just had dinner. Rice n cabbage veg, yogurt. What are u upto. Cat asleep? It's 9.30 here


----------



## annie7

dinner sounds good.

i've been doing housework.

cat is outside in the screen porch watching the birds and bunnies.


----------



## GJMody

Good for the cat. Will sleep in some time. Almost 10 pm. Have you heard of the saying...cat among pigeons. Cats are known to hunt birds. I have seen this in my building.


----------



## annie7

oh yes--they hunt birds. also mice, chipmuncks etc.

sometimes a bird or a chipmunck gets in the screen porch and the cat will catch it (live) and bring it inside and release it. i really wish they wouldn't do that. it's no fun having a chipmunck or bird loose in the house.


----------



## GJMody

No it isn't. It's 11.34. Went to sleep briefly and woke up. Have to take meds. I am gonna Google as to how many people have bipolar disorder worldwide. I wish I didn't have it.


----------



## annie7

i, too, wish you didn't have it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Going to sleep. Have a good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.10. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. At work, 10.50 am.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. It's 6.10. Lately I have been getting really tired. Don't know why. Right from the moment I wake till mid afternoon. I looked up on net and it says to do exercise, eat healthy, get proper sleep. I don't do Yoga regularly. Can't seem to wake up early. I hate that I have so much sleep. When prucalopride was working I was energetic but since taking dulcolax I get tired.


----------



## annie7

maybe you should talk to your doc about your fatigue.

i took dulolax for 15 years and it never made me tired so i don't think dulcolax is causing your fatigue.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I don't want to see a doctor. I also don't think dulcolax is causing fatigue.


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out? What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold.

today i hope i can go to the hospital and pick up my hussband and take him home. he has heart problems. yesterday he wasn't feeling well so we to the ER at the local hospital. they later decided to transfer him to the main hospital which is about an hour away. he is going to have a heart catheterization later today and i sure hope he will be able to come home tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Oh... unhappy news. Hope your husband recovers and recuperates speedily. Hope he returns home today.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.45 in Michigan. Did your husband come home?


----------



## GJMody

Sorry it's 2.45 there.


----------



## annie7

no, unfortunately yet.

he had the heart cath a couple hours ago and they found an 80% blockage in one of his arteries so they put in another stent (he already has 2 stents in his other arteries). they want to keep him there overnight and hopefully he can go home tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Is the blockage due to cholesterol? If it is then he needs to modify his diet. Already two stents? That's way too many. 
This will be the third one. 
Hopefully he will be home tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

he already has modified his diet. didn't help. his brother had a heart attack and a quadruple bypass. i think heart disease runs in the family.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. May be try alternative meds. It's 8.50. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Taking leave from work today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Your husband home? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

No, he is not home yet. I'm picking him up today.

Weather is cold. Still dark out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doing Yoga in some time.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Watching CNN on TV. So you must be waiting to pick up your husband.


----------



## annie7

yes. he just called and said they said he can go home this afternoon.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. So in how many hours? What time is it?


----------



## annie7

i don't know exactly when. he's going to call later and tell me.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So he got the stent.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Took 3 dulcolax at 7. It's 7.40 now.


----------



## annie7

Good.hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Watching Indian Idol show. It's good today.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.35 in Michigan. Did your husband come home? How is he feeling? It's 1.08 am here. Woke up to take meds.


----------



## annie7

yes, my husband is home now. we just got back. he's feeling fine, thanks.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 10.30, after drinking three cups of tea and smoking cigarettes. But BM not complete. Will have to take Dulcolax again tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM at 10.30, after drinking three cups of tea and smoking cigarettes. But BM not complete. Will have to take Dulcolax again tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Meant will take 3 dulcolax tomorrow night.


----------



## GJMody

Again BM! Semisolid at 3 pm. I think prob in BM today is because I ate cabbage on Thursday. Will have to avoid it. Have stomach pain.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have stomach pain.


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. Hope your husband is resting. How is the weather? Going out? I read cabbage causes gas and constipation bcoz it has fructan which is hard to digest.


----------



## GJMody

Things that make IBS worse are trigger foods and emotional stress. Just read.


----------



## GJMody

Things that make IBS worse are trigger foods and emotional stress. Just read.


----------



## GJMody

Things that make IBS worse are trigger foods and emotional stress. Just read.


----------



## GJMody

You there? Busy?


----------



## annie7

i was busy taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

weather is cold. still dark out.

no plans for today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I thought so. Did cooked cabbage gave you probs? Stomach pain reduced.


----------



## annie7

no, it didn't.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I guess different trigger foods for different people. My brother in law sent photos from Princeton, New Jersey. He sent on WhatsApp.


----------



## annie7

i didn't really have any trigger foods.

has cabbage bothered you when you've eaten it before?


----------



## GJMody

Don't remember. I was not gonna eat cabbage as my cook said in the past it gave me gas. Now I won't eat. Just drank kefir. Captcha for most part is working. Sometimes gives probs. It's 5.51 here. Have to do calculation of interest paid by my brother in law. Do you cook? Or eat packaged food from supermarket?


----------



## annie7

i make my own breakfast and lunch. my husband usually cooks dinner.


----------



## annie7

isn't it expensive to have a cook?


----------



## GJMody

That's good. I calculated the interest paid. He has paid me extra. I have an apartment in Bombay which if I sell,I can quit job and can spend on vacations. But my bro in law has made a will that I can't sell till my kids reach age of 18. So much stress in life when you are not independent. All this because of my bipolar disorder.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I have an apartment in Bombay which if I sell,I can quit job and can spend on vacations. But my bro in law has made a will that I can't sell till my kids reach age of 18.


i don't understand what you mean by this. a will does not go into effect until your brother in law dies. so you can sell your apt. in bombay now if you want to.


----------



## GJMody

No. My dad, myself, n my sis all have signed on this will. I have to challenge it in high court which I can't.


----------



## annie7

???

i still don't understand. like i said, a will doesn't go into effect until a person dies. i think maybe you're talking about something else--not a will.


----------



## annie7

if it is a will that you are talking about, it doesn't go into effect until he dies. and he's still alive. so now you can sell the apt. if you want. you're not bound by the will til he dies.


----------



## annie7

another thing, too--if it's your apartment and he's not on the title then he has no say in what you do with it--in a will or otherwise.


----------



## GJMody

No. Talking about will only. My father died last year. My bro in law has his say in my life bcoz of my mental illness. So even if I make sane decision, he will say it's my bipolar disorder acting up. My sister is a partner in the will so I alone can't do anything.


----------



## annie7

are you talking about your father's will??

i don't see why it matters what your BIL says--just ignore him. he has no say in what you do with your life. he is not the boss of you.


----------



## GJMody

Can't ignore him. Unless he dies I can't shrug him off. I don't wish him ill but he is obese and may get heart attack. Already last year he was admitted to hospital bcoz of heart problem.


----------



## annie7

why can't you ignore him?? unless he is your court appointed guardian, he cannot tell you what to do.


----------



## GJMody

I am financially dependent on him as he gives me money at a higher rate of interest. Only way I can get rid of him is by becoming financially independent. That can only happen if I can get a high paying job which is not possible as stress will be there and that kicks off bipolar disorder. So I am trapped. That's why I get suicidal thoughts sometimes.


----------



## annie7

really, he should pay you for the work you do for him. that's just not right that you have to work for him for free. and then he gives you money at a high rate of interest?? that's just wrong. in my opinion


----------



## GJMody

Well my work is tedious, not requiring intelligence. He is paying me indirectly. 
To more important news. One of my good friend had a minor heart attack. I think he is in hospital. My other friend just told me. He stays in Bombay. He had gone to hospital yesterday.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Well my work is tedious, not requiring intelligence. He is paying me indirectly.


how is he paying you indirectly?

so sorry your friend had a heart attack. hope he feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

By paying me more interest on the money loaned from me to him. He is paying @15% instead of the market rate of 10%. I checked it with office accountant also. Friend in hospital. He is married and has one young son who works. Friend is 53 and retired.


----------



## annie7

hope your friend feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Your husband must be resting. Any instructions from the doc?


----------



## annie7

actually, he's not resting. he's just doing what he usually does. his cardiologist didn't tell him he had to rest--he said my husband is "good to go" now because of the stent.. the cardio doc did put him on some new heart meds which he picked up at cvs today.


----------



## GJMody

Good to hear. Had BM today at 9.30. Firm, medium. Didn't take dulcolax yesterday. Going to work. Speak to you in evening. Have to watch what I eat.


----------



## annie7

that;s wonderful that you had a good bm without taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Just drank kefir. Will have light dinner. Took mebeverine in morning as abdominal discomfort. I read that IBS should not control you rather you should control IBS. You replied to that post about the person deciding about colectomy. He is 71 years old.
How is the weather? Going out today? Here weather is very warm. Yesterday it was 33 degrees.


----------



## annie7

weather is warmer.

i have a haircut later this afternoon. i had to cancel the hair appointment i had saturday because i had to go pick up my husband from the hospital.


----------



## GJMody

Hope it goes well. I keep forgetting to shampoo my hair or whatever it is left. &#128513;
Just saw video on Facebook about a black woman. She was pretty. Posted my comment. She has accepted me as friend. My son's exams has started barely after few weeks of first exams. That's the problem in India. Too much studies. Although he goes to play soccer in evenings. My daughter plays squash and badminton. I used to play cricket in my younger days. Do you have a college degree? And your husband? It's nearing 6 pm here.


----------



## annie7

no, neither my husband nor i have a college degree.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just drank orange juice. Chatting with Keli. Her friend hurt her so she was down. Now she is ok. Charlotte busy with one work assignment so can't chat for few days. Keli beginning work tomorrow. I am chatting across 3 continents - North America, Australia, Europe. Internet is great. It's 6.35 here. Switching in TV... although boring. Do to dye your hair? I don't, my hair is grey.


----------



## annie7

that's good that keli i ok. hope her new job works out for her.

no i don't dye my hair. my hair is grey, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Captcha prob. Watching news. Nothing much going on.


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha problem.


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes happens. Our Prime Minister Modi got his first covid shot today. From today people over 60 eligible for vaccine shot. People over 45 with cobid morbitities also eligible.


----------



## annie7

i hope you can get your vaccine soon. my husband is getting his first vaccine today. i was worried that he would get covid while in the hospital.


----------



## GJMody

Good he is getting his vaccine. It will take time for me to get vaccine.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad. i was hoping you could get it soon.


----------



## GJMody

Govt decides who gets vaccine on priority basis. Lots of other people who are sick will get first. It's 9.11 here. Will go to sleep in one hour. Today the sun was scorching down, it was hot. Pity winter didn't last long in my city.


----------



## annie7

yes it does get really hot there. hope you have air conditioning.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I do. Looks like another very hot summer. Temperatures touching upto 40+ degrees.


----------



## annie7

that's good you have central air. wow--40+ C is way too hot for me.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have central air. I have AC in my room n kids room. No AC in living room. I can't tolerate summer. Way too hot for me too. One can die of sun stroke. Lot of people do die in summer. In some states, temp reaches 50 degrees. That's inhumane.


----------



## annie7

oh sorry you don't have central air. we do and i am very thankful for it.

you're right--people can die from sun stroke.

with me, i find that the older i get, the less i can tolerate the heat. i used to love it when i was young. now i don't.


----------



## GJMody

May be as we grow old our capacity to tolerate hot weather reduces as we are not as physically strong compared to our young days. My stamina is less - one of the reasons is smoking. I may have to buy air cooler this summer for living room. It's 10.44. Not yet sleepy. Yet to take meds...soon.


----------



## GJMody

My phone battery is dying. See you tomorrow. Have a good day. Let me know how the vaccine shot of your hubby goes.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. How did your husband vaccine shot go? How is the weather? Going out? I am at work. 10.45 here.


----------



## GJMody

Had extreme discomfort and bloating in afternoon. Took mebeverine. Thinking of taking dulcolax tonight and eat papaya. It's 4.10 here. Leaving in half hour.


----------



## annie7

right--not your day to go.

husband's vaccine went fine.

weather very cold. still dark out.

might go out and run some errands.

sorry you have discomfort and bloating. hope mebeverine helps.


----------



## GJMody

Discomfort and bloating gone. Should I take dulcolax tonight?


----------



## annie7

Sure. You can if you want. Can't hurt


----------



## GJMody

Right. Then I will take it tonight. In few days your husband will get second shot I assume. Remember I told you once you get your shot your husband will follow. My friend who got heart attack will be discharged now in evening here.


----------



## GJMody

Discharged from hospital.


----------



## GJMody

Hot day again today. Will eat cool papaya later.


----------



## annie7

husband gets his second vaccine on the 20th.

that's good that your friend was discharged from the hospital.


----------



## GJMody

Have u ever tried sea moss. Supposed to be good for gut problem.


----------



## annie7

no. never heard of it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Trying to buy it here. Watching news.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Captcha prob. Took dulcolax at 7. My friend Tauzer said he doesn't want to talk about his health problems as this depresses him. So I stopped. Many people with IBS don't visit the doctor when they should.


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha problem.

yes, i understand why tauzer doesn't want to talk about his health problems.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going to sleep soon. Have a good day.


----------



## annie7

thanks. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. I had BM today at 9.30. Form was not that ok but single piece, flattish. No pain. Had to drink three cups of tea and smoke cigarettes. There was lot of body heat since last two days. Drank lot of cold cranberry juice. At at work. 11 am.


----------



## GJMody

Was not feeling well after eating lunch. Came home at 2.30. Strong urge...semi solid BM. I think bcoz of lot of cranberry juice and then eating yogurt. I am stopping juices and drinking lemon water from today. Let's see. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had bms. form does not matter.

weather is cold. still dark out.

going to pharmacy and grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

When are you going?


----------



## annie7

in about three hours or so


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am just lying as I am feeling weak today.


----------



## annie7

Why are you feeling weak


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz of bowel prob. Whenever I have lose bowels I feel weak


----------



## annie7

when you have loose stools, you should drink a lot of water so you don't get dehydrated.


----------



## GJMody

I drank kefir. Before that had lemon water. When I ate large meals, it aggravates my IBS. I read that. Large meals stresses the abdomen as the colon has to work more. Small meals are advised if you have IBS. I still don't know why prucalopride stopped working. My doc also could not tell me.


----------



## annie7

well, you could try calling the company that makes prucalopride and ask them why it stops working.


----------



## GJMody

Difficult to get hold of. I am skeptical whether they can answer that question.


----------



## GJMody

Do u thy dulcolax has lost its effect?


----------



## annie7

well if anyone can answer that question, they can. after all, they're the pharma. don't blame your doctor for not being able to answer it.


----------



## GJMody

U think


----------



## annie7

no i don't think dulcolax has lost it's effect. you still had bms.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you think stress effecting my bowels. I don't have much stress though.


----------



## annie7

if you don't have much stress, then it's not affecting your bowels.


----------



## GJMody

That's what I think. But I do have internal stress.


----------



## annie7

What do you mean by internal stress


----------



## GJMody

Pent up frustrations bcoz of bipolar disorder and IBS.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you're having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

I am ok. Just came home. Had slight stomach pain on left side, went away. Drank warm water in morning. Then tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Will take dulcolax tomorrow. Drank peppermint tea and smoked cigarettes. I am not blaming the doc for not answering my question as to why prucalopride stopped working but I would have thought he being GI doc could have answered. My son called me in afternoon. His exams got over today. He misses me and I miss him.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

will you be able to visit with your children anytime soon?


----------



## GJMody

Next month may be.


----------



## annie7

that's good


----------



## GJMody

Ya. How is the weather there? Going out? What is the cat doing? You..doing household work? Another warm day here. Temperature will touch 40 degrees. Am resting.


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and cold.

not going out.

i'm eating breakfast.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Does ostomy make you weak? Is there any chance of infection?


----------



## annie7

no to both questions.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good. Having dinner in half hour.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

It's 1.38 here. Had gone to sleep. Took meds. Lot of time difference between India and US. Shown on TV the Brazilian variant of Corona is resistant to vaccine. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Not good. Lot of problems. Got back from work. Drank hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarettes. Will be taking dulcolax later. Hope your morning going ok. How is the weather? What are you doing. I am lying down.


----------



## annie7

sory you're having a difficult day.

weather is sunny and cold.

i'm making breakfast now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 8.20. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes at 8.45. BM flattish, firm, with cylinders mixed. Am at work. Not feeling too good. Today half day.


----------



## GJMody

Had lose BM at 3. Since last few times I have been having lose BM. I have been taking bipolar meds and prucalopride at sometimes 1 am, sometimes 2 am. Previously I was taking daily at 10 pm. That time I had good BMs. What's your view?


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had bms . form does not matter.



GJMody said:


> Had lose BM at 3. Since last few times I have been having lose BM. I have been taking bipolar meds and prucalopride at sometimes 1 am, sometimes 2 am. Previously I was taking daily at 10 pm. That time I had good BMs. What's your view?


well, you could always try taking these meds 10 pm again. maybe that would help.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will do so from tonight. How is the weather? Going out? How is your husband? I am feeling uneasy.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold.

not going out.

hussband is fine, thanks.

why are you feeling uneasy


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz of bowel probs. I get uneasy if I don't have firm BM.


----------



## annie7

please. please don't make yourself upset just because you didn't have a nice, firm cylindrical bm. form does not matter, just be thankful that you had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Will try. My mood is Dow. Sorry. Don't want to disturb you.


----------



## annie7

oh you don't have to apologize. your mood doesn't bother me at all. i just feel sorry for you because you're making yourself so upset.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am upset. IBS really puts me down. I wish my parents didn't give birth to me. Very rough life. Nothing but hardships n sorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am upset. IBS really puts me down. I wish my parents didn't give birth to me. Very rough life. Nothing but hardships n sorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am upset. IBS really puts me down. I wish my parents didn't give birth to me. Very rough life. Nothing but hardships n sorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes i know you've had a rough time. please try to focus on the positive things in your life and not the negative ones.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for support. Am trying. Taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for support. Am trying. Taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for support. Am trying. Taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Watching tv.


----------



## annie7

that's good.

recently my husband and i saw a couple of good miniseries: "behind her eyes", which had a really bizarre, twisty ending and "it's a sin". they were so good that i might watch them again.


----------



## GJMody

Good. That's a good distraction from health issues bcoz that makes you happy.


----------



## annie7

right--it occupies the mind. unless the pain is too much, that is.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Captcha giving probs. Going to sleep soon. It's 11.15. Does your pain level fluctuates?


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha.

no, it pretty much stays the same.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Not feeling well. Took 3 dulcolax yesterday night. Drank lot of tea and smoked cigarettes, strong urge not there.


----------



## GJMody

Very small bowel at 10.20. Why? Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Very small bowel at 10.20. Why? Not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you only had a small bm today. has something like this happened before with dulcolax?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Sometimes. Again at 3.30 small BM. Yesterday I drank hot tea at 8. Then drank cranberry juice at 8.45, then yogurt at 9.15. I think bcoz of this combination I got BM prob. Mixture of hot, cold, sour. What do you think? How is the weather? Going out? What time you have? It's almost 5pm.


----------



## annie7

i really don't think this happened because of what you ate.

weather is cold. still dark out.

not going out.

it's 6:45 am here. .


----------



## GJMody

Then what is the reason? Stress?


----------



## annie7

are you taking your syrup everyday like your doctor told you to do.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Then what is the reason? Stress?


sorry, i don't know. are you taking your syrup? that might help.


----------



## GJMody

No. I am not. Will do so.


----------



## annie7

good. that should help. take it everyday, like he said


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Bowels prob really puts me down. I don't know how you are tackling your health probs.


----------



## annie7

well, i just do the best i can. there's not much else we can do.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Life is just not fair.😕


----------



## annie7

a friend of mine who died of cancer at the age of 53 once told me : "you have to play the hand you're dealt."


----------



## GJMody

Very true. Thats the saying. Another is "All of us have a cross to bear".


----------



## annie7

yeah. if we're lucky, we just have one cross instead of a bunch of them


----------



## GJMody

Thats right. You have several while I have two.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Am only worried about my kids should I not live.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Am only worried about my kids should I not live.


what do you mean by that. are you feeling suicidal again?


----------



## GJMody

Yes, little. Can't help it.


----------



## annie7

please talk to your psychiatrist about this. at least call him.


----------



## GJMody

No. It doesn't help.


----------



## annie7

then please find a psychiatrist who can help. or call a suicide hot line.

as someone on the board already told you, we're just not set up as a suicide board so no one on here can counsel you on this:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/357118-ibs-and-suicide/page-3

you need professional help. please get it. please.


----------



## GJMody

No other psych. Suicide hot line doesn't help. Have contacted Charlotte.


----------



## annie7

good. hopefully she can help you.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry this site is not accessible bcoz of captcha. And I think my phone prob is there. Suicidal thoughts less. Bad bowels trigger these thoughts. Called my daughter, she didn't pick up. May be she had gone out. Stopped juice at time for dinner. Ate rice and yogurt.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry this site is not accessible bcoz of captcha. And I think my phone prob is there. Suicidal thoughts less. Bad bowels trigger these thoughts. Called my daughter, she didn't pick up. May be she had gone out. Stopped juice at time for dinner. Ate rice and yogurt.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Sorry this site is not accessible bcoz of captcha. And I think my phone prob is there.


what do you mean by phone problem?

i am relieved to hear that you are having fewer suicidal thoughts. hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Phone needs to be switched off and then switch on sometimes. It's 11.30. Have a good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge no BM. It's 4.10 here. Leaving in one hour.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge no BM. It's 4.10 here. Leaving in one hour.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Suicidal thoughts mild, but they are there. I used to laugh at Americans when I was in US about them going to therapist. Who knew I would need therapy. How the tables have turned. How is the weather? Going out? I drank hot peppermint tea and smoked cigarettes. Not reduced them.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

yes., i'm here. i was making breakfast. now i'm eating it.

that's really too bad that you haven't reduced your smoking like you said you would. lung cancer is a miserable way to die.

weather is sunny and supposed to get nice and warm today.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Drank orange juice. Watching tv.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Will be taking dulcolax tonight. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather has been warmer. still dark out.

not going out.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Leaving work in 5 mins. See you later.


----------



## annie7

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Had hot peppermint tea. Out of my cooking gas. Have to get refill tomorrow. Keli has less suicidal thoughts. I think as she is staying with her sons. Everybody needs human touch. Eating breakfast?


----------



## annie7

that's good that keli is doing better.

yes i'm eating breakfast.


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No BM today. Yesterday I had taken 3 dulcolax. Could not chat yesterday, captcha is messing up. Will take dulcolax again tonight. Sometimes even after taking 3 dulcolax I don't get BM. There is mild herbal powder for constipation. Shall I buy it? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that dulcolax didn't work. are you taking your syrup every day like your doctor told you to do?

sure, you can give that powder a try. maybe try taking it with dulcolax.

weather is warmer and cloudy. might rain.

going to grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

No. Not taking syrup. Mixed reviews for powder. Will buy it if available at nearby pharmacy.


----------



## annie7

why aren't you taking your syrup? it might help you go, especially if you take it with dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

I checked my food diary. Syrup not of much help. Anyways will take it tonight.Nearing 7 pm. Taking dulcolax. Having breakfast? What is the cat doing? Is your husband retired too?


----------



## annie7

yes i'm eating breakfast.

cat is out on our screen porch watching the birds and squirrels.

yes my husband is retired too.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Captcha prob. 8.22 here. Saying prayers.


----------



## GJMody

Your husband also in US postal service?


----------



## annie7

yes, he worked there for almost 40 years. we both worked inside, as clerks. we were not mail carriers.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday night. But no BM today also. In 2 days 6 dulcolax taken. Don't know why.


----------



## annie7

oh no--so sorry to hear this.

maybe you should call your gastro doc, tell him what happened and ask if if you should do a clean out and how.


----------



## GJMody

No. I have bought herbal powder for constipation. Will take tonight. I rarely have prob with dulcolax. Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight or only herbal powder?


----------



## annie7

well, if i were you, i'd take 3 dulcolax tonight and the powder. but that's me.


----------



## annie7

oh and i would also take the syrup, too. the longer stool stays in your colon, the more dried out it becomes and the more difficult it is to pass.. that's why you want to take the syrup. maybe even a double dose.


----------



## GJMody

I will take 2 dulcolax, powder later n syrup.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How is the weather? Going out? What are you doing? Jeremy in bad shape. Feet pain increasing. Meds not working. He is suicidal. I can't help him much as myself having prob.


----------



## annie7

weather is warmer, windy and cloudy. might rain later.

not going out.

so sorry about jeremy. does he have peripheral neuropathy. like i do? that causes terrible foot pain.


----------



## GJMody

No. He told he has tendonitis. Which worsens with age.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that. wish his doctors could help him.


----------



## GJMody

Doctors not of much help. I am watching TV. Taking dulcolax soon.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Taking dulcolax soon.


good. why do you only want to take 2 dulcolax insead of 3?


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz I will be taking powder also.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope the powder really works


----------



## GJMody

Had urge in the morning but passed small, hard BM. Don't know why? Have taken herbal powder in morning and syrup too. Ate hard Indian bread 2 days back. I think bcoz of this. Has dulcolax lost its effect? Please reply.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge at 1.50 pm . Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM firm,, smooth, full. May be 95%. I will take syrup twice a day and eat 4 prunes daily to clear bowels. Take dulcolax n powder too. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Gut probs affect the mind.


----------



## GJMody

Polyethylene glycol syrup good for chronic constipation and fecal impaction. To be taken twice daily.


----------



## GJMody

I read about impaction. I don't have impaction symptoms. What do you think? Also today was 6 th day since I passed BM. Do you think still I have stool in my colon?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm.

your first bm was small and hard because it had been in your colon for six days. it wasn't because of the bread you ate. it was the oldest stool in there and you hadn't been taking your syrup every day so that's why it was hard.

yes, do take your syrup everyday like your doctor told you to do. you have to take it consistently in order for it to work properly.

no you don't have an impaction because you had a bm today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will take syrup...it's known as Miralax in America... polyethylene glycol. In India it is known as Loozpeg. Same stuff. Now it's 5.40 here. Will take in night. At 6.30 will eat 4 prunes. Sometimes capthcha giving probs. How is the weather? Going out? Tomorrow half day working.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have eaten 4 prunes just now. It's 7.30 here. Am watching cricket match... India vs England. Ate breakfast? Days getting warmer here.


----------



## annie7

hope the prunes help.

yes, i ate breakfast about an hour ago.


----------



## GJMody

Do you n your hubby enjoy watching sports? I like watching sports. And reading novels too.


----------



## GJMody

India didn't bat well. Less score. Now England to bat. Today I have body heat so drinking lots of water.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you are drinking lots of water.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Do you n your hubby enjoy watching sports? I like watching sports. And reading novels too.


my husband likes to watch sports but i don't. and yes, i, too, like reading novels.


----------



## GJMody

Very good.😀. Need to find good novels. India losing the match today.


----------



## GJMody

Very good.😀. Need to find good novels. India losing the match today.


----------



## GJMody

Very good.😀. Need to find good novels. India losing the match today.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad that india is losing the match.


----------



## GJMody

Strong urge. Medium, little firm BM at 1.15pm. But I need to have solid BMs. Am home. It's 2.38 pm. Had gone to order cooking gas cannister as I am out of it. Talk to you soon.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a bm without having to take dulcolax.

really--form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out? It's warm here today. Which movie you are watching?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and sunny.

not going out.

watching the tv series "your honor". it's really really good---excellent.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching good movies or reading calms the nervous system and releases feel good hormones. It's good to beat stress which affects IBS. Am watching TV. Captcha giving probs. Plans for tomorrow? Me..none, except to buy sandals.


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha. wish i could help.

no plans for tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM at 7.30. Why am I having flare ups? Is it bcoz of diet or stress? I don't think I have stress. Not eating outside food too. I am puzzled.


----------



## GJMody

Don't have pain or bloating.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had another bm without having to take dulcolax.

why do you call having a bm a "flare up" ??? having a bm is a good thing, in my opinion.


----------



## GJMody

Because the stools are mushy and then I get weak. Today no BM. Bought new sandals. Had gone to sis place for lunch. Vegetables were not good. It's 4.07 here. At 7 pm cricket match today. How is the weather? Going out? My bro in law and sis didn't travel much in US bcoz of covid pandemic. They visited relatives in NY and NJ only. I am relaxing. Speak to you soon.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and cloudy.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Short n sweet answer. 😀


----------



## annie7

😉


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match starting in 15 mins. 6.45 pm here. Have told Jeremy to come to India for his severe feet pain once his country lifts travel curbs.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match starting in 15 mins. 6.45 pm here. Have told Jeremy to come to India for his severe feet pain once his country lifts travel curbs.


----------



## annie7

can he afford to come to india? it's pretty expensive--passport, plane tickets, lodging, etc. plus his medical insurance might not cover care received in a foreign country.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. But he has no other choice. Perhaps his girlfriend can help with money. His rich father is stingy. So sad. He can stay at my place.


----------



## annie7

i really think that insurance is going to be a problem wirth this.. my insurance (and i have good insurance) only covers medical emergencies in foreign countries. it doesn't cover things like doctor's appointments. and it's also a matter if that doctor will even accept jeremy's insurance or not.


----------



## GJMody

Valid point. I don't think he has insurance. He can't afford it. In India medical treatment is expensive. I am not rich or else I would pay for him here. Let's see.


----------



## GJMody

I saw that thread about motegrity stopping working. My older GI doc told me that after a few months it will stop working. And it sure did. As you mentioned body develops tolerance towards it. Wish there could be a med that keeps on working.


----------



## annie7

motegrity/prucalopride does not stop working for everyone. i've read posts from people, both on this board and on another board that i read, saying that they've been on it for years and they love it.

i never took motegrity because i had my ostomy a couple of years before motegrtiy was put on the market, the drug i was talking about in that thread was zelnorm. i was able to keep it working for me by only taking it every two or three days. that way my body did not develop a tolerance.


----------



## GJMody

Ya you have mentioned motegrity works for some people. Zelnorm is for women I think.


----------



## annie7

no, men can take it, too.

the was a discussion about this when zelnorm first came out and one of the moderators at the time explained that when the clinical trials for zelnorm were run, for some reason the trails were only done on women, so that's why it was marketed that way. i've read posts on here from men who said they were taking zelnorm and it worked well for them. so doctors can prescribe it for men, too, if they want to.

https://www.webmd.com/ibs/news/20040824/zelnorm-approved-for-chronic-constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Don't know if it's available in India. I will check.


----------



## annie7

the scientific name for zelnorm is tegaserod, so you might want to look up that name, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Saw it on Google. Can it be taken long term? Side effects? Saw diarrhea is one of the side effects.


----------



## annie7

yes it can be taken long term.

diarrhea is listed as a possible side effect. not everybody gets D when taking zelnorm. i certainly didn't get it nor did anyone i know get it.

Diarrhea is also listed as a possible side effect of prucalopride. it didn't give you D.

just because they say it's a possible side effect doesn't mean that you'll get it for sure. and if it does give you D (and i don't think it will), you can just stop taking it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

I think I have lost 2.2lbs in weight. I have not been having full bm's recently. I don't know is that because of diet or dulcolax losing effect. I don't usually get small bm's but lately I am getting those. Am confused.


----------



## annie7

sorry, i don't know why you're getting small bms either. but at least you are having bms, which is good. form does not matter.

do you feel like you are having incomplete evacuation?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I think so complete evacuation. But not sure. Messaged my doc, he told I can take polyethylene glycol long term. Told to take daily. So I am doing that. Once morning,once evening.


----------



## annie7

that's good you are finally taking your syrup like your doctor told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Just checked my food diary. From July last year to Dec I regularly used to take one cup of hot turmeric milk and my bowels were ok. I stopped in Jan and my bowels probs started. So restarted turmeric milk from today. Hope it produces result. Turmeric helps with inflammation and IBS. Also calms the mind. How is the weather? Going out? Weather warm here. It's 6.43 here and there? My neighbor...lady told me to consume turmeric milk daily.


----------



## annie7

hope the tumeric milk helps. good luck.

not going out. weather is sunny and cold but we're supposed to get freezing rain later on.

the time here is 9:27 am.


----------



## GJMody

Freezing rain is bad. Not to go out. Did you try turmeric milk or Miralax? If so did it help you?


----------



## annie7

neither tumeric milk not miralax helped me.

i took dulcolax and milk of magnesia and that helped me. it's important to take dulcolax and milk of mag at least an hour apart or you'll get cramping.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I don't like milk of magnesia taste at all. It's disgusting.


----------



## annie7

i know--you said that before.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. Will take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out? Had breakfast? I drank hot turmeric milk. Can I have cold juice one hour later? Had syrup in morning. Dulcolax after half hour..


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and cold.

not going out.



GJMody said:


> I drank hot turmeric milk. Can I have cold juice one hour later?


i don't know why you couldn't.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Watching cricket match...India vs England.


----------



## annie7

good. hope india wins


----------



## annie7

how are you? i hope you're having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. You are up early. Had warm water and took thyroid med at 7.15. Drank two cups of tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then suddenly at 1.30 pm strong urge. Went home and had a full BM. This is the effect of turmeric milk along with dulcolax. It's hot here today and this is just March. How is the weather there? Going out? Had breakfast? What is the cat doing? Leaving in 25 mins. Time passing slowly.


----------



## GJMody

I have reduced cigarettes from today.


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz having lot of cough since yesterday.


----------



## annie7

that's terrific that you have reduced your cigarettes but sorry you have a cough now. hope it gets better once you've cut down on your smoking.

that's good you had a good bm. sounds like tumeric milk is helping. are you still taking that powder? are you still taking your syrup?

weather is cold and cloudy.

going to pharmacy and grocery store today


----------



## GJMody

Not taking powder. That's for emergency only. But taking syrup daily. Ya..today is Wednesday so you gotta go out. I hope to reduce smoking more in coming days. Don't want cough. So daily taking hot turmeric milk at same time..6 pm.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you want to cut down your smoking even more. it's not as hard as it used to be because now they have all those nicotine patches and stuff to help people quit.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. They do have nicotine patches. But I don't need them. I will make up my mind first to reduce and then stop it. Drank hot turmeric milk at 6. It's 6.25. I was going through my food diary. And first thought that kefir was responsible for my good BMs. But even after having it I had bowel probs. So then I again went through it again. And there it was turmeric milk which I used to have daily and stopped mid- Dec. Switched over to peppermint tea. I read turmeric helps with bowels, inflammation, pain.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. They do have nicotine patches. But I don't need them. I will make up my mind first to reduce and then stop it. Drank hot turmeric milk at 6. It's 6.25. I was going through my food diary. And first thought that kefir was responsible for my good BMs. But even after having it I had bowel probs. So then I again went through it again. And there it was turmeric milk which I used to have daily and stopped mid- Dec. Switched over to peppermint tea. I read turmeric helps with bowels, inflammation, pain.


----------



## annie7

That's good it helps you


----------



## GJMody

Thanks for your concern. What is the time there.. When are you going out?


----------



## annie7

It's 9:18 here. Leaving in five minutes


----------



## GJMody

See you later, then.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

i am now


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will eat after 15 mins
Rice n potatoes, peas. It's 8.45 here. Did u get all meds n groceries? Just bought fever med as I am feeling weak.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--hope you don't have a fever or the flu. . did you check your temperature?


----------



## GJMody

No. But body is not hot. Took fever med...now I seem ok. Dinner done. Jeremy still in pain but carrying on. He met psychologist today. She is nice but can't help him with physical probs. Keli has started new job and seems to be happy. Charlotte too busy with work so no chat. Tauzer seems ok. At least that's what he says.


----------



## annie7

glad you're feeling better.

you're right--jeremy's psychologist can't help him with physical problems but hopefully she can help him with his mental problems--feeling suicidal etc.

that good that keli is happy. and yes, that's good that tauzer is ok.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Couldn't message you yesterday night as captcha giving prob. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank syrup at 10 am. It's 10.40, at work. Feeling less tired after drinking turmeric milk. Talk to you later.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you are still cutting back on your smoking.


----------



## GJMody

I am cutting back. But still need to reduce more. Nearing 5 here. Half hour to go. Today not so hot. How is the weather there? Time? Going out? What is crisee doing?


----------



## GJMody

My aunt in Chicago used to work for US postal service. She used to deliver mails. So field job. Then she developed pain in legs and I think she quit then. Not sure.


----------



## GJMody

My aunt in Chicago used to work for US postal service. She used to deliver mails. So field job. Then she developed pain in legs and I think she quit then. Not sure.


----------



## annie7

weather is warmer. still dark out. supposed to rain today and get very windy.

not going out.

it's 7:42 am.

cat is sleeping.

sorry your aunt developed pain in her legs and had to quit work.


----------



## GJMody

Ready to go in ten mins. I have bought promegranate juice yesterday. As it gets hot. Getting slight cold as reduced cold meds. Has your blepharitis med kicked in? You said 6 months. I think one month over.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have a cold.

yes, i have been taking restasis for a month now and no, it hasn't started working yet.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Today cricket match.... India vs England, starting in 45 mins. Should be fun. Drank turmeric milk. Had slight urge then went away. I have air conditioning in my bedroom but not in living room.


----------



## GJMody

May have to buy air-cooler later.


----------



## annie7

yes, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Watching match. Good contest.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Ya. India batting well.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. India batting well.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Innings coming to close. Saw the post reg. PFD. That's tough. But PFD is not common, is it?


----------



## GJMody

Innings coming to close. Saw the post reg. PFD. That's tough. But PFD is not common, is it?


----------



## annie7

i don't know if it's common or not.

i had it and i've read a lot of posts from people who have it. it's truly miserable, i do know that.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. Now England batting. I shudder to think of children having IBS or constipation probs. It really affects their confidence n self esteem.


----------



## annie7

Yes it does.


----------



## GJMody

Even adults are affected. I too get affected. Begins self- doubt and frustration.


----------



## annie7

oh sure--chronic constipation is a miserable thing to live with.


----------



## GJMody

It is. In your case all food gets digested? Or some not digested as you have ostomy.


----------



## annie7

yes, of course all my food gets digested.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. You don't have to worry about constipation. It must have been a big decision to go for ostomy. Did you discuss with hubby or others?


----------



## annie7

no, i didn't. i just decided that i'd had enough and wanted the ostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Ya with PFD n colonic inertia, it's must have been tough. But at least you have one less problem to worry about.


----------



## annie7

yes, i'm thankful that i have the ostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Definitely. Match over now. India won. So series tied at 2-2. Last match will be the decider. Tomorrow will take dulcolax. What are you doing? It's 11.22 but am not sleepy.


----------



## annie7

that's good that india won.

i'm eating lunch now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Chomp! Chomp!...lol! Gonna get pomegranate juice. How long have you been here on this board? I have been here long. But in between I didn't post as I didn't have IBS-C.


----------



## annie7

i've been on here since 2002.


----------



## GJMody

That's 19 years. Long time. I don't remember but may be since 2000. How do I check? It's 11.44 here. What's biofeedback?


----------



## annie7

you've been on here since may 11, 2019:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/user/214638-gjmody/

you can google " biofeedback for pelvic floor dysfunction".


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But that was my present name. Earlier I had different name in 2000 and that account expired. I will Google it.


----------



## GJMody

I saw biofeedback for pfd.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

what was your other name on here? you said that you had a different name in 2000.


----------



## GJMody

I think it was gary5500, not sure though. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Feeling little tired. Will be taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Read posts regarding ileostomy. Sometimes surgery seems to be the only option. How is the weather? Going out? Are you waking up early nowadays? It's nearing 5 here. Leaving in 25 mins.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and sunny.

not going out.

last sunday we started daylight savings time here in the usa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time


----------



## GJMody

Oh..right ..daylight savings time. A funny thing happened when I was in college in USA. I went to college and saw class had started. I was puzzled, then I realized day light savings time started. Just had hot turmeric milk. Air conditioning not working. Have to call repair guy. Turmeric milk calms the mind as I am less tired. No stomach pain...very less, no bloating. Will take 3 dulcolax tonight. I am less jittery.


----------



## annie7

hope you can get your air condition working soon. way too hot to be without it.

that's good that the tumeric milk is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. AC guy coming Sunday morning. Watching tv.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good. Taking your syrup,too?


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

still cutting back on your smoking?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Trying to.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. My mother in law has tested positive for Corona. She has been hospitalized with oxygen masks. My son called me and informed. My wife has not called.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about your MIL. hope she gets better.


----------



## annie7

also i hope no one else in the family caught it from her. i hope you can get vaccinated soon.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Had taken dulcolax yesterday night but still no urge, no BM. It's 11.43 here.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4pm here. No urge yet. Drank turmeric milk some time back. Now drinking tea.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you haven't had an urge yet. hope you get one soon.


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. It's 5.30 pm. How are you? Weather? Going out? Tomorrow plans?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you haven't had an urge yet. hope you get one soon.

weather is cold and sunny.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow staying home? I am.


----------



## annie7

Me, too


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have taken cough syrup.


----------



## annie7

hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Ya. No urge yet. Hope it comes
Time is passing.


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match on. No urge. Will take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match on. No urge. Will take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match on. No urge. Will take dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

sorry you still don't have an urge.

yes, do take more dulcolax. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken dulcolax. India doing well.


----------



## annie7

that's good.

hope you have a good bm tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water. Strong urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 7.50. Full, firm, long, brown BM. Complete evacuation. Going to sis place for lunch. See you soon.


----------



## GJMody

Had lunch at sis place. After coming home, strong urge. Had medium BM. Don't why I am having second BM.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you finally had a good bm and that you had a second one, too.

i think you had the second bm because you were so backed up


----------



## GJMody

May be. It's 4.23 here. Weather warm today. How is the weather there? Going out? Had breakfast? So in daylight savings time, one hour ahead? What is Chrissie doing?


----------



## GJMody

My today's BM was after 3 days.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold. still dark ouit.

i just got done taking a shower and changing my bag. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am waiting for my air conditioning repair guy. He is not answering my phone call. He told he will come at 5. It's almost 5. Will go later to buy groceries.


----------



## GJMody

Got Reader's Digest mags from sis. She has extra. So was reading.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow at 11 I have to go out for some office work. My computer not working since Saturday. Have to get it repaired. It's 5.43. Will go at 7.30 to buy groceries. I like all types of juices...apple, orange, guava, cranberry, pomegranate, litchi, tomato, pineapple. Do you drink juices? Here we get Tropicana and Real brand juices. Can I eat pizza or best not to eat..trigger food.


----------



## GJMody

Tomorrow at 11 I have to go out for some office work. My computer not working since Saturday. Have to get it repaired. It's 5.43. Will go at 7.30 to buy groceries. I like all types of juices...apple, orange, guava, cranberry, pomegranate, litchi, tomato, pineapple. Do you drink juices? Here we get Tropicana and Real brand juices. Can I eat pizza or best not to eat..trigger food.


----------



## annie7

hope the air conditioning repair guy shows up soon.

that's too bad your computer broke. hope it isn't too expensive to get it fixed. sometimes it's cheaper just to buy a new computer.

i don't drink juice anymore because it bothers my acid reflux.

why is pizza a trigger food foir you? what does it do?


----------



## GJMody

The AC guy didn't show up. He will tomorrow. Today is Sunday. My computer hard disk gone bad I think. Let's see. Pizza makes me constipated I think as it has white flour, cheese, and herbal sauce. So keeping away from it. I will decide. My cook has come to prepare dinner for tonight. It's nearing 6.26 here. What time you got? Do you go for walks?


----------



## annie7

it's 9:00am here.

yes, i go for a walk everyday--either outside if the weather is good or else inside on a treadmill.


----------



## annie7

re the pizza. you say it makes you constipated but you're not planning on going tomorrow anyway, so what does it matter?

when i was taking dulcolax, i didn't have any trigger foods because dulcolax made me go regardless of what i ate.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I am not planning to go tomorrow. But I am concerned that I won't have a good BM when I go on the third day. When I ate cheese balls, and other spicy snacks at hotel in December my mood went down bcoz my brain doesn't accept fried n spicy food. My mind became depressed. So I am careful. It's 7.25 here. Going out for groceries in 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

have a good trip to the grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Watching tv..CNN... important news. Leaving after 15 mins.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Watching tv..CNN... important news. Leaving after 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done. Had dinner. Captcha giving probs. What movie are you watching?


----------



## GJMody

Groceries done. Had dinner. Captcha giving probs. What movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

finishing up the series "your honor". it's really good.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 10.20 here.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 10.20 here.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.30. My computer not working so sitting idle. Have given for repair. Ate lunch....rice, egg plant, salad, yogurt. How is the weather? Going out? Warm here today but forecast of thunderstorms for next few days.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.30. My computer not working so sitting idle. Have given for repair. Ate lunch....rice, egg plant, salad, yogurt. How is the weather? Going out? Warm here today but forecast of thunderstorms for next few days.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is cold. still dark out.

not going anywhere.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving in 40 mins. Air conditioning not working. Fan working. Hot.


----------



## annie7

do you mean the air conditioning at work isn't working or the a/c at home?


----------



## GJMody

Both. Calling repair guy. Didn't come yesterday. Leaving in 10 mins. In America when I was studying MBA, I used to work at a deli. Prepared BLT sandwich, egg sandwich, tuna sandwich, chicken sandwich. That time also had bipolar disorder. Terrible.


----------



## GJMody

Also worked at bagel shop.


----------



## annie7

oh that's bad when both the home a/c and work a/c are not working. and hope the repair guy comes today.

i used to work at a deli, too.


----------



## GJMody

Called repair guy to come at 7. Oh really what a coincidence that both of us worked at deli. Just drank hot turmeric milk. Did you like working in deli? I liked it. It was my uncle's deli shop.


----------



## annie7

that's nice that you were working at your uncle's deli shop.

working at the deli was ok but the pay was just minimun wage and i needed more money so i quit there to go work at the post office.


----------



## GJMody

Right. And pay at US post office must have been good along with benefits. When I was in US in state of Delaware I bought health insurance. After few days I got colonoscopy, sigmoidoscopy, barium GI tests done. All came negative. I was prescribed buspar med for mild depression I think. Till date I have got colonoscopy etc tests done five times.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry buspar is for anxiety disorder.


----------



## annie7

that's good that all your tests came out negative.


----------



## GJMody

No. I was hoping some tests should have come positive so they would find some physical prob. But then I was diagonized with the dreaded IBS.


----------



## annie7

i understand.

when i had my defecography test done, it came out positive--meaning i had pfd. it was very, very upsetting to find that out. to me, pfd was a diagnosis of no hope.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. PFD is no good. I think my friend Tauzer has PFD based on what he has told me but the doctor has not diagonized it as pfd. And he does not want to talk about his health probs so I will never know. He had polio in school. Doctor has told in ten years he will become invalid and nerves n muscles will give away and he will be in a wheelchair.


----------



## annie7

yes, i remember you told me that about tauzer before. i feel so sorry for him.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. AC guy came and repaired my AC. The capacitor had gone. So I had to pay RS.650 for that plus Rs.500 service charges. Total Rs. 1150. Nothing is cheap in India. I am gonna have dinner. See you in a bit.


----------



## annie7

that's good your a/c got fixed but sorry it was so expensive.

everything is expensive here, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Just had dinner...tomato rice n yogurt. It's 10.11 here. I am feeling sleepy. Have taken syrup.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 1.10 here. That bitch in my office is not repairing my computer. Will complain to my brother in law.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go..

are you still cutting back on your smoking?

what a shame they haven't fixed your computer yet. hope they get it fixed soon


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Cutting down on smoking. My computer will be repaired. How is the weather? Going out? Had breakfast? Am watching cricket match. It's 5.35 here.


----------



## GJMody

Will take dulcolax after one hour.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you are still cutting back on your smoking! good for you!

weather is warmer and cloudy.

might go out and run some errands later.

that's good you're taking dulcolax today.


----------



## GJMody

Took 3 dulcolax at 5.50. It's 6.11 now. Hope it helps. Weather warm here. Break in the match. India batting over. Now England will bat. I was really contemplating taking my own life last year in May-June bcoz of my bowels prob bcoz none of the meds were working. Now dulcolax and turmeric milk are working.


----------



## annie7

that's good that dulcolax and tumeric milk are helping. hope you have a good bm tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Air conditioning is very powerful. My room is chilled. I assume you have central air conditioning.


----------



## annie7

that's good your a/c has been fixed.

yes, we have central air.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

How big is your house, how many floors how many rooms, how many bathrooms, kitchen, basement there?


----------



## annie7

i don't know the square footage.

we have three bedrooms, one upstairs with an adjoining bathroom. two downstairs, livng room, dining area, kitchen, another bathroom and full basement. we had it built about 35 years ago on 10 acres of land.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. 10 acres is big. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea twice and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. I don't know why I am not getting BM inspite of taking dulcolax last evening.


----------



## annie7

sorry you haven't had a bm.

i always had bms with dulcolax but then i took it everyday. maybe it would work better for you if your took it every day like i did or every two days. the longer you wait to go, the harder dulcolax has to work to push all that backed up stool out.


----------



## GJMody

Will think over it. It's 4.15pm. Slowly urge started. Going home in half hour.


----------



## annie7

hope your urge gets stronger


----------



## GJMody

Came home at 5. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge. BM little flattish, firm, long. Seems full. Then drank hot turmeric milk. How is the weather? Going out? Had breakfast? Warm day here. My phone on charging.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a good bm.

weather is sunny and a little warmer.

going to grocery store in about 40 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Chatting with Keli. She is feeling depressed.


----------



## annie7

so sorry she's feeling depressed


----------



## GJMody

Her present doc unable to help her. I told her to meet new one. She has depression n BPD... Borderline personality disorder. You are lucky as you don't have mental illness, although you do have physical illnesses.


----------



## annie7

i hope she can find a good doctor who will help her.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Do you like veg food or non-veg food? Any favorites?


----------



## annie7

i like a lot of foods...


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Me too. But some foods don't like me..lol! I like veg chow mein. I like chicken, goat meat, ham, crab meat, pizza, sandwiches, pasta, sweet potato, rice, veggies, yogurt, salad, sweets, juices, lemonade, bread, chocolate, etc.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Me too. But some foods don't like me..lol! I like veg chow mein. I like chicken, goat meat, ham, crab meat, pizza, sandwiches, pasta, sweet potato, rice, veggies, yogurt, salad, sweets, juices, lemonade, bread, chocolate, etc.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Me too. But some foods don't like me..lol! I like veg chow mein. I like chicken, goat meat, ham, crab meat, pizza, sandwiches, pasta, sweet potato, rice, veggies, yogurt, salad, sweets, juices, lemonade, bread, chocolate, etc.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Me too. But some foods don't like me..lol! I like veg chow mein. I like chicken, goat meat, ham, crab meat, pizza, sandwiches, pasta, sweet potato, rice, veggies, yogurt, salad, sweets, juices, lemonade, bread, chocolate, etc.


----------



## annie7

i love chocolate but i cannot eat it any more because it sets off my acid relflux.


----------



## GJMody

I see. Are you not taking any med for acid reflux? There are several meds. It's 11.07 here. I will read for some time and then go to sleep. Have a good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

no i'm not taking any acid reflux meds right now. my reflux isn't that bad as long as i watch my diet. those reflux meds (PPI's) really are not that good to take especially if you have osteoporosis, which i do.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 10.50 here. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge there. Am at work.


----------



## GJMody

Was having abdominal discomfort so took mebeverine. Little ok. It's 1.50 here.


----------



## annie7

not your day to go.

that's good that mebeverine. helped.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.45 pm here. Leaving in 45 mins. Am thinking of taking 2 dulcolax as there was urge in morning. What do you think? Hot day again. How is the weather? Going out? My sis send me air cooler today to my home. It will be fitted in living room.


----------



## annie7

sure, you can take dulcolax this evening.

weather is sunny and warm. might rain later.

not going out.

that's good you have an air cooler now.


----------



## GJMody

Actually there was a forecast of thunderstorms but didn't happen. So I will take 2 dulcolax. It's a small cooler. Leaving in ten mins.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. It's 6.10. Will take dulcolax after an hour. Cooler cooling but not very much. I will see.


----------



## annie7

hope your cooler starts working better.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy suicidal still. Keli not feeling well. Tummy prob. Went to sleep. She eats junk food which I told her to avoid. Charlotte gone out too see houses for her job. I have given the phone number of Ayurveda center here in India to Jeremy. May be they can help him.


----------



## annie7

yes, hope the Ayurveda center can help him.


----------



## GJMody

Me too.


----------



## GJMody

Watching news on TV. Drank electrolyte orange drink. Mango juice later.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank 2 cups of tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge at 8.45. Medium, firm BM. Had taken 2 dulcolax yesterday.


----------



## GJMody

Slight urge in afternoon, then went away. It's nearing 4 pm. At work.


----------



## GJMody

Slight urge in afternoon, then went away. It's nearing 4 pm. At work.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Watching cricket match. How is the weather? Going out? Corona cases again on the rise. Last 4 days more than 50,000.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and rainy. migraine weather.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Migraine is also a problem for you. Going home in 5 mins. Yesterday evening captcha prob. Wish you had Facebook messenger. Very fast. It's 5.21 here. See you in one hour.


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha


----------



## GJMody

Am watching cricket match. Had hot turmeric milk. It's 6.45 here. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I had eaten spicy vegetable on Tuesday night that's why little bowel issue on Wednesday. Going to drink orange juice with electrolytes now. And then chips, mixture. Nearing 7 pm. May drink beer, not sure.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

When prucalopride was working I could eat anything but in dulcolax, I can only eat bland food. Why?


----------



## GJMody

You there? Busy?


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here.

sorry but i don't know the answer to your question about bland food. i certainly didn't have that problem with dulcolax. maybe there isn't any relationship at all between your taking dulcolax and having to eat bland food.


----------



## annie7

plus, you don't even take dulcolax every day so i don't see how it can possibly affect your diet like that.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have you heard of New German Medicine? It is based upon principles of healing yourself.


----------



## annie7

nope--never heard of it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Today morning blood came out from prostrate skin. May be skin got broken in summer. Applied after shave lotion. Will buy antibiotic tube later. It's 10.40. Have to go out at 11.30. Today half day. May also apply turmeric paste also. No urge, no BM.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

sorry about the blood. maybe you should go to the doctor about this.


----------



## GJMody

Too early. I am outside. Going home. Will check at home.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Just drank hot turmeric milk. I checked my prostrate. A little bit of skin has come out. No bleeding now. Will buy antibiotic ointment after speaking to the pharmacist. Tomorrow I have to go to my sis place for lunch. I haven't head lunch today bcoz was stuck at govt. office for registration of land. It's 6.22. Will eat soon. It was very hot today. How is the weather there? Going out? Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## annie7

i wonder why the skin came out?

what land did you get regestered?

weather cool and cloudy. supposed to rain later.

not going out. no plans.


----------



## GJMody

May be bcoz of summer heat. Don't know. Agricultural land which will be converted into residential land to build houses. Just ate rice n lentils.


----------



## annie7

do you own that land?


----------



## GJMody

No. Bought from previous land lord. My brother in law bought it.


----------



## annie7

Oh I see.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 2.40. Sprinkled turmeric powder on prostrate area now. Tomorrow morning will apply paste. Hope your day going well. Is it raining?


----------



## annie7

what is the tumeric paste/powder supposed to do for your prostate area?

nor raining yet. it's supposed to rain tonight.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Turmeric is a healer as it in natural antiseptic. It heals the wound. I applied turmeric paste in morning. It's 10.45 now. Have to go to sis place for lunch later. How is the weather? Going out? No urge no BM. Taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

hope tumeric helps.

weather is a little cooler.. still dark out.

not going anywhere.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

I remember now two days back I poured very hot water in bath that's why prostrate skin peel off. Today n henceforth will take bath with cold water. Dulcolax at 6 pm.


----------



## GJMody

I remember now two days back I poured very hot water in bath that's why prostrate skin peel off. Today n henceforth will take bath with cold water. Dulcolax at 6 pm.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Watching match. Taking dulcolax in an hour. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Making breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Sounds good. 5.24 pm here. Do you miss having kids or may be not. The only good thing in my marriage are my kids.


----------



## annie7

oh no---don't miss not having kids at all.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So I thought.


----------



## GJMody

Taken dulcolax. Keli not good. Her hands hurt and feet too. Going to see doc next week.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax.

sorry about keli. that's good that she will be going to the doctor. i hope she doesn't have peripheral neuropathy like i do. there's no cure and it only gets worse.


----------



## GJMody

Ya, I hope too. Wait for doc to diagonize.


----------



## GJMody

India gonna win the game. It's 9.20 pm.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Got strong urge. Drank warm water. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 8. Brown color, firm, little flattish. I think it was complete. It's 9.06 here.


----------



## GJMody

It's nearing 1 pm. I will be given a lap top for work. Today it is Holi here. Holi- Festival of colors. Google for more info. But no holiday for my company staff.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

hope you have a happy holiday despite having to work.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.Finally got the lap top and restarted work. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Turmeric milk helping me with bowels and energy. You should try it too. How is the weather? Going out? Having breakfast? Very hot today...must be 41 degrees. I need to do something in order to make more money.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . I need to do something in order to make more money.


it would really help if your brother-in -law paid you for working for him. i wish you could get a job somewhere else--somewhere where they pay you for your work.

weather is sunny and cold.

leaving for acupuncture in a little over two hours.


----------



## GJMody

My brother in law is paying me indirectly for my work. He is paying me money at a high interest rate. I can't work else where bcoz of stress. I need to work from home in evenings. Good that you are going for accupuncture. Is it helping you? A little or more?


----------



## GJMody

Keli down today. Stomach pain, feet pain.


----------



## annie7

sorry about keli. hopefully her doctor can help her.

don't you have both a housekeeper and a cook? if you let one or both of them go, that would save you money.


----------



## GJMody

I need them both. Cook is a must as outside food gives me problems.


----------



## annie7

but can't you cook your own food? and clean your apartment yourself? it would sure save a lot of money to do this.


----------



## GJMody

I can but I am not that good a cook. Don't like cleaning.


----------



## annie7

i don't like cleaning either but i sure don't want to pay someone to do it for me. it would certainly save you money to do it yourself. just sayin'.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. But unlike USA, here in India maids do the cleaning. I am paying her Rs. 3,000 per month.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> But unlike USA, here in India maids do the cleaning.


i googled this . it said that most people in india do their own cleaning and do not have maids. only the wealthy have maids.

like i said, if you want more money, just get rid of the maid. ...and the cook.


----------



## GJMody

Not everything Google publishes is true. There is a large middle class in India and they have maids too. And I belong to the middle class. So Google is incorrect. Anyways I don't want to discuss this any further. Hope your accupuncture visit went well. Conflicting report regarding accupuncture efficacy on Google.


----------



## GJMody

10.30 here. No urge, no BM. I am at work.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

At work. One hour left. Had sorghum bread and egg plant veg, yogurt n salad. Again scorching heat today. Now I have air conditioning in my cabin. How is the weather? Going out? How was accupuncture visit yesterday?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you have a/c now.

weather is sunny and a little warmer.

acupuncture was fine.

have an appointment to see my podiatrist today. he takes care of my ingrown toenails.


----------



## GJMody

Ingrown toenails...does it hurt? I am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I have messaged black American lady on Facebook regarding making money using cell phone. Waiting for reply. Hope appointment goes well.


----------



## annie7

yes, ingrown toenails are very painful.

please be careful with that facebook thing. it could very easily be a scam.


----------



## GJMody

That's what I thought abt ingrown nails. I will be careful. In all scams they ask money upfront n personal info too.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I will be careful. In all scams they ask money upfront n personal info too.


good. this really sounds like a scam to me. i would never get involved in something like this.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Captcha working ok so far. It's 6.45 here. When are you going to the podiatrist? Drinking orange juice soon.


----------



## annie7

leaving in 45 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Sending my attendant to buy meds for me.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

No urge, no BM. Taking dulcolax tonight. Very hot here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

4.20 here. One hour left to go. Weather very hot, burning heat.


----------



## GJMody

4.20 here. One hour left to go. Weather very hot, burning heat.


----------



## GJMody

4.20 here. One hour left to go. Weather very hot, burning heat.


----------



## annie7

that's good you have air conditioning.


----------



## annie7

i have friends who live in india and they do not have air conditioning. i don't know how they do it.


----------



## GJMody

Very rough. How did you podiatrist appointment go? Did he cut your ingrown nails? I assume they are your feet nails. How is the weather? Going out? Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Taking dulcolax after an hour.


----------



## annie7

appointment went well. yes he took care of my ingrown toenails. he's a terrific doctor and a nice person, too.

weather is colder and sunny.

going to grocery store and pharmacy.

that's good you're going to take dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

You are lucky since you have good doctors. Your GI doc, eye doc n podiatrist. When are you going?


----------



## annie7

if i get a bad doctor (this has only happened once) i just stop seeing them and find a better doc.

leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

My older GI doctors were not good. They were in a hurry. My present GI doc is ok. Whenever I message him he replies back. Have a good trip.


----------



## GJMody

My older GI doc was insensitive. When I told him I have abdominal pain, he said I should learn to live with it.


----------



## annie7

that's terrible. good thing you found a better doctor.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Are you back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

How did the trip go? It's 9.30 here. Had gone to sleep. Woke up and had food... tomato rice n corn bread. Have taken 3 dulcolax at 7. Keli gone to sleep. She is 4.5 hours ahead of India. Charlotte busy with work. Jeremy suicidal.


----------



## annie7

trip went well.

that's good you took dulcolax.

so sorry about jeremy. wish he could get some help. are there any major medical centers where he lives? (btw--where does he live? ) there's got to be someone who can help him. do his doctors know he's suicidal?


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. It's 5pm. Don't know why. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday night. Will wait. Jeremy lives in Sydney, Australia. I think his psychologist knows he is suicidal, but not sure. His gf is not supportive neither is his dad n brother. He is going for MRI in few days.


----------



## annie7

so sorry you haven't had a bm yet. did you take your syrup, too?

i do wish jeremy had a good support system. what is he getting an MRI of ?


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Drinking syrup daily. MRI for wrist n elbow.


----------



## GJMody

Going to pharmacy n then home.


----------



## GJMody

Going to pharmacy n then home.


----------



## GJMody

Going to pharmacy n then home.


----------



## annie7

ok. have a good trip


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. No urge yet. Bought meds and paid part salary to my attendant. How is the weather? Going out? Another hot day here.


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon.

weather is cold and sunny here.

hope you get a break in the heat.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just received message from Jeremy. In pain still. His joint pain med giving Constipation and stomachache. So I told him to look for an alternative. Also told him to call that clinic in India or email them. He is depressed. Keli mood down today. Charlotte busy with work. I may have to take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

sorry about jeremy. yes, if he's taking opiod pain meds, they definitely cause constipation. they are certainly the most effective pain meds available--none better-- ( i use them) but they do constipate you. hope he takes a laxaive.

yes, unfortunately it sounds like you may have to take dulcolax again tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Mild urge. It's 7.10. Will take dulcolax Should I take 2 or 3?


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take 3.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3. It's 8.26 here.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv. Report on China. Terrible country. No freedom.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv. Report on China. Terrible country. No freedom.


----------



## annie7

You're right


----------



## GJMody

Does vaccine worsen Constipation prob? There is a thread regarding this. I have to read.


----------



## annie7

no it does not. the vaccine has no effect on your bowels. you can ask your doctor this question, too.

my husband had the vaccine and it didn't affect his bowels.

and please remember, like you said earlier, not everything you read on the internet (or google) is true.


----------



## annie7

when i had my vaccine, they gave me a sheet with a list of all possible side effects on it and constipation was not one of them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. What if any other side effects of vaccine?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. What if any other side effects of vaccine?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. What if any other side effects of vaccine?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. What if any other side effects of vaccine?


----------



## annie7

you can google it. possible side effects might vary depending on which vaccine you get. my husband and i had the pfizer vaccine. we had no side effects (just a miidly sore arm. not a problem) .


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarette. After some time again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started. Drank tea. BM at 8.30. Firm, full complete, little flattish. Why so many tea? Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday night.


----------



## GJMody

You there?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I had abdominal discomfort so I took mebeverine in morning. How is the weather? Going out? Hot again today.


----------



## annie7

sorry you had ab discomfort.

weather is cool and sunny. might go out to run errands


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Mechanism of dulcolax...It works by acting on the lining of lower bowel to stimulate movement and promotes accumulation of water into the bowel to produce soft formed stools. Regarding Corona vaccine long term side effects not known.


----------



## annie7

Yes, I know that


----------



## GJMody

So isn't taking vaccine risky? Or we have to evaluate risks vs benefits.


----------



## annie7

well if you don't get the vaccine, you could die from covid. that's why i got the vaccine. any doctor or nurse will tell you it's better to get the vaccine. it's a no-brainer as far as i'm concerned.

leaving to run arrands in 15 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Yes doctors are telling to get vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. No urge, no BM. At work now. It's 10.30.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.48 here. Temperature is 38 degrees outside. How is the weather there? Going out? I may drink beer tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather is warmer and cloudy,

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going to supermarket shortly to buy some stuff. I don't have PFD or slow transit colon do I? I don't think so. Taking dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

it doesn't sound like you have pfd but you might have slow transit. if you had taken those tests, they would have told you.


----------



## GJMody

But doc said not to take both tests. But I am having bm's after taking dulcolax. So?


----------



## GJMody

Slow transit constipation patients do not respond to laxatives.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> But doc said not to take both tests.


really? that's the first time you've said that. before you said you couldn't afford to take all the tests.

the sitz marker test will dx slow transit or colonic inertia.

sure you're having bms after taking dulcolax. i did too and i had slow transit. dulcolax makes us go. without it, we cannot have a bm.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Slow transit constipation patients do not respond to laxatives.


yes they do. that's not true at all. i ws dx'd with it and dulcolax made me go.

like you said before, not everything you read on the internet or google is true


----------



## GJMody

I told you doc said tests not urgent. Please look at my past posts. I did also say they were expensive. Rs. 10,000 for 2 tests. Right without dulcolax we can't have bm's. Is that bad? I do continue taking dulcolax right? And syrup too? Were you taking Miralax too? Syrup is nothing but Miralax. Here it is sold under different name...LoozPeg.Comes in


----------



## GJMody

I told you doc said tests not urgent. Please look at my past posts. I did also say they were expensive. Rs. 10,000 for 2 tests. Right without dulcolax we can't have bm's. Is that bad? I do continue taking dulcolax right? And syrup too? Were you taking Miralax too? Syrup is nothing but Miralax. Here it is sold under different name...LoozPeg. Comes in 200 ml bottle.


----------



## GJMody

I told you doc said tests not urgent. Please look at my past posts. I did also say they were expensive. Rs. 10,000 for 2 tests. Right without dulcolax we can't have bm's. Is that bad? I do continue taking dulcolax right? And syrup too? Were you taking Miralax too? Syrup is nothing but Miralax. Here it is sold under different name...LoozPeg. Comes in 200 ml bottle.


----------



## annie7

yes i know the doc said the tests were not urgent. and yes i know you said they were expensive and you couldn't afford them.

miralax did not work for me. i took milk of magnesia instead.


----------



## GJMody

Right. So I continue taking dulcolax and syrup? I don't have any options. Herbal meds and other meds don't work. What is your opinion?


----------



## GJMody

I do think syrup is helping. What do you think? And turmeric milk.


----------



## annie7

yes, continue taking dulcolax and miralax.

and yes, i think the syrup is helping.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Captcha prob. Very bothersome. My debit card didn't work at supermarket so delay in reply. Will have to go to bank on Monday. Drinking beer after some time.


----------



## annie7

sorry about captcha problem.

that's too bad your debit card didn't work at the grocery store. i wonder what the problem is. were you still able to buy your groceries anyway?


----------



## GJMody

Watching tv. Spike in Corona cases in India since 5 days. More than 80,000 cases yesterday.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

No. Could not buy groceries. Here people over 45 are permitted for vaccination. Not the younger generation. Done drinking beer. It was good. It's 9.03 now. Gonna call my kids now. Corona not going away soon. Gotta live with it. China did not allow WHO officials to visit certain areas in Wuhan.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . Here people over 45 are permitted for vaccination.


good. now you can get your vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Yes I can. Talked at length with my kids. Felt good. Son's exams going on and daughter's from 7th. Mother in law and wife getting vaccine next month.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you talked to your kids.

and yes, that's good that your wife and MIL will be getting the vaccine next month. i hope you can get it soon.


----------



## GJMody

Astrazeneca vaccine may be causing blood clots in some people in UK. They are investigating.


----------



## annie7

yes i know. i heard that on the news. i got the pfizer vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No side effects I assume. No urge, no BM. It's 10.20 here. Going to sis place for lunch. Will take syrup n dulcolax today. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

still dark out. supposed to be nice and warm today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Bought groceries. Met supermarket manager in morning reg excess pymt made. He took my debit card number and told he will call me by Tuesday. Keli in bad shape. Has been having diarrhea since 6 months. She didn't tell me bcoz of embarrassment. I told her to see a GP. Hope she does. He psychologist had told her to take meds for depression but she stopped. She herself is to blame for her troubles. Had gone to my sis place. She asked me about my tummy, I said ok. Will take dulcolax later. Drank syrup. Also drank turmeric milk.


----------



## GJMody

Are you there


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here.



GJMody said:


> Ok. Bought groceries. Met supermarket manager in morning reg excess pymt made. He took my debit card number and told he will call me by Tuesday. .


what is this excess payment that you're talking about?

so sorry that keli has been suffering with D. hope she sees her doctor about it or a gastro doc. that's a shame she stopped taking her depression meds. hope she starts taking them again.


----------



## GJMody

The cashier machine had probs. So he swiped my card 4 times. Hence excess pymt made. Hope she needs my advice. It's 6.12 here.


----------



## annie7

oh dear----four times! yes i do hope you can get that straightened out.


----------



## GJMody

Hello. It's 10.30 here. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday at 7. Drank tea two times and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Don't know why. In the past my bowels were getting cleared at 8 am. Hope they get cleared by afternoon. Weather little cooler today. How is the weather? Going out? How is your blepharitis?


----------



## GJMody

Yesterday captcha prob.


----------



## GJMody

Yesterday captcha prob.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad that dulcolax hasn't worked yet.

do you take your syrup every day--even on the days when you don't want to go?

still dark out. supposed to have thunderstorms later today.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will again have to take dulcolax. Will eat papaya. I drink syrup DAILY. It's 4.30 here. Leaving in one hour. Had breakfast? What is the cat doing? How old is she?


----------



## annie7

the dulcolax that you have isn't expired, is it?

i just got done taking my shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

chrissy is 14 years old. she's out on the screen porch now, watching the birds and chipmuncks.


----------



## GJMody

No. I don't think it has expired but I will check. Leaving in 10 mins. Mild urge there, not strong but.


----------



## annie7

hope your urge gets stronger


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank turmeric milk and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge not there yet.


----------



## GJMody

Have got papaya.


----------



## annie7

hope you get a strong urge soon.


----------



## GJMody

Doubt it. Let's see. Jeremy will visit Ayurveda clinic in his city next Wed but he has no high hopes. Neither ayurveda nor homoeopathy helped me. Money wasted. I told that to Jeremy.


----------



## annie7

that's good that jeremy is giving the Ayurveda clinic a try. it would be wonderful if it helped him, but, like you said, it didn't help you. although you have different problems than he does.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Have taken 3 dulcolax. Ate papaya. Drank orange juice and had snacks. I too hope ayurveda helps him. I told him if his gf doesn't support him ( which he says often to me) then he should leave her. His dad is also hopeless. His mom committed suicide. Keli gone to sleep. It's 8 here. Biden so far doing good job. Which movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

that's good you took more dulcolax..hope you have a good bm tomorrow.

yes, i sure do wish that jeremy had more supportive people in his life.

watching the movie "just mercy". it's very good.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will check it out. Movie title is captivating.😀


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will check it out. Movie title is captivating.😀


----------



## annie7

Yes, it's good. Based on a true story


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep. Woke up at 1.30 n took meds. Uncomfortable in abdomen. Will have to take mebeverine. Drank lemon water.


----------



## annie7

sorry you're having stomach problems. hope you feel better.


----------



## GJMody

It's 7.15 here. Didn't take mebeverine yesterday. Woke up at 6.45. Strong urge. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 7. Full, big BM, complete. Had taken 3 dulcolax yesterday night. How is the weather? Going out? Just Mercy seems good.


----------



## GJMody

Keli not well. Sinus bad, Feet, stomach sore. Going to doc in afternoon.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

sorry about keli. i have sinus problems, too. not fun---very painful. that's good she is going to doctor.

still dark out. weather is supposed to be unseasonably hot today.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Once again BM at 3pm. Don't know why. No pain though. Had taken mebeverine. Doc told Keli to go for blood tests. She will do it tomorrow. Jeremy brother birthday. He has kept barbitol solution aside for suicide. I think pentabarbitol. I will check if Just Mercy available on YouTube.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had another bm. you probably had it because you were so backed up.

hope keli's doc can help her.


----------



## GJMody

I guess. Can you believe Keli had diarrhea for six months and she didn't reveal bcoz of embarrassment. I am going home. See you soon.


----------



## annie7

hopefully keli can get her D under control.



GJMody said:


> . Can you believe Keli had diarrhea for six months and she didn't reveal bcoz of embarrassment.


yes, i can understand that.


----------



## GJMody

She should have gone to GI doc earlier. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. It is less hot today. Did you finish watching Just Mercy? Is it a long movie? Does your husband also watch?


----------



## annie7

yes, we both watched "just mercy" together. and we finished it. no, it's not an unsually long movie.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I like such type of movies where the human spirit triumphs. That's why The Shawshank redemption is my favorite. Have seen it 3 times, but want to see it again. Just read that turmeric milk helps with depression and anxiety. It certainly helps me with my energy.


----------



## annie7

that's good that tumeric milk is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Colon cancer cases has increased in my city. Doctors said junk food, not getting earlier colonoscopy to blame.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad


----------



## GJMody

In the US too lot of cases of colon cancer. Fast food, packaged food and processed food to blame. Sodium nitrite which is used in packaged food, hot dogs, red meat is carcogenic causing cancer. Also people over 40 are not getting colonoscopy done to detect cancer.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right.


----------



## GJMody

Watching TV...world news.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's nearing 11 pm. Woke up to take meds. Drinking lemon water n going to bed. Good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Slightly warm today. How are you? How is the weather? Which movie are you watching now?


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Slightly warm today. How are you? How is the weather? Which movie are you watching now?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather still dark out. supposed to be unseasonably warm today.

watching the netflix miniseries "the queen's gambit". it's very good.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. At work. One hour to go. It's 4.15 here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. At work. One hour to go. It's 4.15 here.


----------



## annie7

good. almost time to go home.


----------



## GJMody

An home. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Nothing is going well in my life. Kids away, money prob bcoz of my current situation, menial job, no friends. Only solace is my health is ok, especially my bowels. There must be something online to make money.


----------



## annie7

sorry you feel this way but please try to think positive.. at least you can call up your kids and talk to them or have zoom meetings with them.

and like i said before, getting rid of your maid (and/or your cook) would save you money.. lots of money. although i know you don't want to do that.

i think most of the online money making things are scams.

and yes, you do have your health. that's very important.


----------



## GJMody

I think my phone is not working properly. Doesn't connect to internet. So I have switch off, then on. There may be few genuine ones on net. You are right about health.


----------



## GJMody

I would like my kids to stay with me but my bitch wife is a prob.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad about your phone.

leaving for grocery store now.


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM yesterday night at 8 and then abdominal pain so took mebeverine and went to rest. No pain today. It's 10.50 here, at work.


----------



## GJMody

It's 3.35. At work. Having mild stomach pain. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

sorry you're still having stomach pain.

weather is a bit cooler.. still dark out. might rain today.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. One hour left to go. Will take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Leaving in 20 mins.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

At home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. It's 6.08 here. My friend who has several health probs told me that God only challenges those that can bear the burdens... something like that. I am really frustrated that I have bipolar disorder and IBS.


----------



## annie7

personally, i don't believe that what your friend said is true.

yes, sorry you have bipolar and ibs. i really wish i didn't have all my health problems, either, especially since they are all geting worse and more painful.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. You do have several health probs with no cure. I wish the pain would reduce and not increase. All I can do is pray.


----------



## annie7

thanks. keeping you in my prayers as well.


----------



## GJMody

Thank you. Gonna drink guava juice.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Read counseling notes. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge started coming. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM - dark brown, firm, seems full. It's 10.45, at work.


----------



## GJMody

Had second BM at 2 pm. Don't know why since already had BM in the morning. BM was medium, snake like little, firm.


----------



## GJMody

Had second BM at 2 pm. Don't know why since already had BM in the morning. BM was medium, snake like little, firm.


----------



## GJMody

Had second BM at 2 pm. Don't know why since already had BM in the morning. BM was medium, snake like little, firm.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

you had the second bm because your first bm was not as complete as you thought it was and there was more stool that needed to come out.


----------



## GJMody

I guess so. 40 mins left to go. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is a little cooler and sunny.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I called the supermarket manager regarding my faulty money charges. He was on leave today. Will meet him tomorrow afternoon. Today less hot today. Have stopped Yoga since 15 days. Will restart tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, i hope that supermarket manager will finally get this all straightened out soon.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Today IPL is starting...Indian Premier League....cricket matches for next 2 months..8 teams playing against one another.


----------



## annie7

sounds good. hope your team wins.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Just drank mango juice.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 1.37. Took meds.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Today half day working. Till 2.30 pm.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Went to supermarket but manager left early. Meeting him tomorrow morning. Will have to get bank statement from bank on Monday. How is the weather? Going out? Seen Queen Gambit? Was feeling numb in morning. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Went to supermarket but manager left early. Meeting him tomorrow morning. Will have to get bank statement from bank on Monday. How is the weather? Going out? Seen Queen Gambit? Was feeling numb in morning. Don't know why.


----------



## GJMody

Went to supermarket but manager left early. Meeting him tomorrow morning. Will have to get bank statement from bank on Monday. How is the weather? Going out? Seen Queen Gambit? Was feeling numb in morning. Don't know why.


----------



## annie7

hope this supermarket thing gets straightened out soon.

weather is warm and sunny.

yes, still watching queen's gambit. it's very good.

sorry you were numb this morning.

going to get my hair cut at noon today.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's warmer today. Good that you are having hair cut.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's warmer today. Good that you are having hair cut.


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Was drinking beer. Now done. What are you doing? Going for hair cut?


----------



## annie7

i'm going to do a load of wash.

leaving for haircut in a little over an hour.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 7.19 here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 7.19 here.


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.41 here. Took meds. Hope you had a good haircut. I think it is spring there.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks, i had a good haircut.

that's good that it is spring there.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

No I meant spring in USA. Here it is summer. Woke up at 8.10. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Met supermarket manager and he gave me email letter showing amount not credited to their account. So I have to go to bank tomorrow. How are you? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

i wish that supermarket problem would get straightened out.

right. not your day to go.

still dark out. cooler. might rain.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Forecast of thunderstorms n rain for next 4 days here. I am not gonna let go of my money. It's Rs 2,600. Going to store to buy snacks. I told my friend here regarding the post of IBS and covid vaccine effect. He said in India those vaccines not given. We are getting Indian vaccines here so no stomach cramps. My other friend got vaccine, got just sore arm but his wife got fever and headaches. My wife just got vaccine yesterday. Just sore arm. I will think abt getting one.


----------



## annie7

you really should get the vaccine and not be afraid of any possible side effects. even if you did get side effects, they don't last long and it's still far better than dying of covid. my husband and i didn't get any side effects and neither did anyone else i know.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Everything in India is expensive. Just bought snacks, yogurt, sweet. It costs me Rs. 620. My sis out of town to see her daughter so lunch at her place cancelled. Keli is still having hands n feet pain. Still to get blood tests reports. Jeremy ok today. Chatting with Charlotte. She is intelligent like you. Will be emailing her later. Still watching Queen Gambit I assume.


----------



## annie7

everything is expensive here, too.

sorry about keli. i wonder why her blood test reports are taking so long? i hope she doesn't have peripheral neuropathy like i do.

that's good that jeremy is ok.

just finished watching queens gambit. that was such a good show that i'm going to watch it again soon.


----------



## GJMody

I asked her that. She told she should get next week. In India reports got in 2 days only. LOL! You like to watch some good shows many times. Let me see in Google.


----------



## annie7

yes, here we get our blood tests results back in one or two days as well.


----------



## GJMody

Sometimes we get test results within a day. I got mine in a day. Not all tests are expensive. Which show will you be watching now? It's 5.51 here.


----------



## annie7

i'm not sure what i'll be watching now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have u seen The Intern featuring Robert De Nero? It's good.


----------



## annie7

yes, i saw that. it was ok (i'm not that big on comedies--i like dramas better)


----------



## GJMody

I like both.


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## GJMody

I like both.


----------



## GJMody

I like both.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. It's 11.07 here. Weather clear?


----------



## annie7

it's raining. giving me a migraine.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry. Drank warm water at 8. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes....twice. Full, smooth BM at 9.20. Hope it was complete.


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM at 3. Don't know why? Drinking too much juice. Will reduce it and replace with lemon water. Please give your view.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

re the small bm: you had the small bm because the first one was not fully complete. so it's really not a problem---you got all your stool out and that's a good thing. i know you are fussy about your bms and want them to be perfect, but really the small bm is not a problem.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am stopping juices for few days. And observe. It's 4.30 here. How is the weather? Going out? It rained briefly here half an hour back.


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy, cool and rainy. supposed to rain every day this week.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

So your migraines will act up.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Sorry about that. Weather cooler here as it rained. Few days I will drink lemonade. I ate mangoes and they give me probs. Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Tomorrow holiday as festival here.


----------



## annie7

hope you're still reducing your smoking.

have a good holiday tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Have you decided what show/movie to watch?


----------



## annie7

watching the movie "primal fear". saw it a real long time ago. it's really good plus i like richard gere.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I have heard of it. May have seen it. Not sure. Richard Here is handsome. He comes to India to meet Dalai Lama. He is a Buddhist.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I have heard of it. May have seen it. Not sure. Richard Here is handsome. He comes to India to meet Dalai Lama. He is a Buddhist.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I have heard of it. May have seen it. Not sure. Richard Here is handsome. He comes to India to meet Dalai Lama. He is a Buddhist.


----------



## annie7

yes, he is. i've studied buddhism. it's a fascinating religion.


----------



## GJMody

Oh, did you? That's great. I am watching cricket match.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope your team wins


----------



## GJMody

My team not playing. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. It's 9.34 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out? Today as I said holiday. Saw an old Indian movie on YouTube. Little cool here.


----------



## annie7

weather is cool and sunny.

not going out.

hope you have a good holiday today.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Captcha prob since half hour. Am watching TV. Good no migraine weather.


----------



## annie7

sorry about the captcha

right--thankfully no migraine weather. yet.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching cricket match. It's 8 pm.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching cricket match. It's 8 pm.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope your team wins


----------



## GJMody

My team is playing tomorrow. There are total 8 teams. They play against each other. After one month teams with maximum points play the final which decides the winner. Similar to NBA. I have stopped watching TV. What are you doing?


----------



## GJMody

My team is playing tomorrow. There are total 8 teams. They play against each other. After one month teams with maximum points play the final which decides the winner. Similar to NBA. I have stopped watching TV. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will go to sleep in some time.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope you have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Woke up at 8. Had warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank tea and smoked cigarette at office. It's 10.43 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Weather cool here. One of the person who lives nearby, his son died of heart ailment. Died on way to hospital today morning. How is the weather? Going out? Finished watching primal fear?


----------



## annie7

sos sorry about your neighbor's son dying.

weather is cool and sunny.

going to pharmacy and grocery store

yes, finished watching primal fear.


----------



## GJMody

Today Wed so you are going out. How was the movie? Will see if I can see on YouTube. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Keli not well and Charlotte too. Jeremy ok.


----------



## annie7

the movie was real good.

sorry about keli and charlotte. hope they feel better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Neighbor son was in his 40s. Whatever has to happen will happen.My friend's elder brother passed away few years back due to heart attack. He was in his 40s.


----------



## annie7

Sorry to hear that


----------



## GJMody

When are you going out? Which movie you will watch now?


----------



## annie7

don't know yet what movie i'll watch next.

leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See you later


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 3 dulcolax. It's 9.30 here.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep 10. Woke up at 11pm. Pain and strong urge. At 11.15 drank tea and smoked cigarette. At 11.30 firm BM but I don't think it was full. Stomach pain, took mebeverine. Why BM at this time? Don't understand. Is it because of the lemon water I am drinking since yesterday. Have stopped taking juice. It's 12.08. Will take bipolar meds after one hour. What's your views?


----------



## annie7

so sorry you are having pain. hope mebeverine helped.

sorry--don't know why you had a bm right now unless dulcolax started to work really really early.

i don't think this was because of the lemon water.


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax works general after 12 hours. Sometimes it doesn't work so I need to take again the next day. I take 3 dulcolax at 7 pm. BM occurs next day morning between 8 to 10. If no BM then I gotta take again at night the same day. Pain reduced. I have been reading lemon water and article says it helps constipation bcoz of citric acid and vitamin C.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Dulcolax works general after 12 hours. Sometimes it doesn't work so I need to take again the next day. I take 3 dulcolax at 7 pm. BM occurs next day morning between 8 to 10. If no BM then I gotta take again at night the same day.


yes, i know that.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What are you doing? Did you buy groceries and meds? What is Chrissie doing?


----------



## annie7

i am eating a late lunch.

yes, bought groceries and meds.

cat is sleeping.


----------



## GJMody

Good. I have to go to spectacles shop to get my specs cleaned. Is your cat not active, playful? My upstairs neighbor has a dog. Dog is overweight. Not much playful, walks slowly. Doesn't seem to get much exercise.


----------



## annie7

yes, my cat is active and playful.


----------



## GJMody

That's what I thought. If I had the money I would surely have a pet dog. I like dogs. My brother in law...my wife's elder sis hubby had a Labrador. Very playful and loving. Died couple of years ago. Sad. My father in law had dogs. All died bcoz of illness. My father in law died in Aug.2019.


----------



## annie7

yes, that would be nice if you could have a dog.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Just took my bipolar meds. Do you feel my bowels have improved since I started dulcolax last July? I think so as no constipation. I started dulcolax on your advice.


----------



## annie7

yes, that's good that dulcolax is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Nearing 1.30. Trying to sleep. Have you seen the movie featuring Ed Norton and Robert De Nero. Forget the name. It was good. Let me get the name.


----------



## annie7

no didn't see that movie


----------



## GJMody

Movie name is Score. It's good..Nearing 2 am. Will try to sleep. See you tomorrow. Have a good day. Score is a suspense thriller.


----------



## annie7

yes, thanks for the movie tip.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.15. Drank tea and smoked cigarette. Strong urge. BM small semi solid. Why? Pain in stomach and abdomen. Took mebeverine. I think sometimes BM prob bcoz of my bipolar meds or may be stress.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why it was semisolid but really-----form does not matter.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I should not have pain. That's no good. Leaving in half hour. Weather not too hot. How is the weather there? Going out?


----------



## annie7

it's snowing. might turn to rain

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Charlotte not well. She told me yesterday. Didn't tell about what illness. Keli is ok and so is Jeremy.


----------



## annie7

yes, you told me that yesterday. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

I have not been drinking kefir lately as ran out of coconut powder to make coconut milk. Just ordered it on Amazon. Delivery on 21. Going home. See you soon.


----------



## annie7

have a good trip home.


----------



## GJMody

Home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Charlotte messaged me she is unwell today also. You said kefir didn't help you, right? Have you seen The Usual Suspects? Shawshank Redemption? Both are good.


----------



## annie7

right. kefir never helped me.

yes, i've seen those movies.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Charlotte has a headache but she won't take meds. Let's see how many meds I am on...Licab, Qutipin, Brintellix, Lesoride, Pacitene, Prucalopride. Plus dulcolax, turmeric milk, kefir.


----------



## annie7

well, tumeric and keifer really aren't meds......

that's too bad that charlotte has a headache and won't take meds. i don't know what i'd do if i didn't have my migraine meds.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I just noted abt turmeric, kefir. Her choice. Am watching cricket match.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

My wife's birthday today.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

First innings of match completed. I switched off tv. Called my wife to wish her. My friend says birthday means one less year to live!😁 What are you doing? It's 9.10 here. What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

that was nice of you to call your wife to wish her happy birthday.

i'm going to go walk on the treadmill.

cat is out on the screen porch watching the birds and squirrels.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 10.45 here. I am fed up of life.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

please try to think more positively.


----------



## GJMody

I do try but there are more negatives than positives. Looking at my life so far I am certain I should not have been born. Now going home.


----------



## annie7

just try to be grateful that things aren't worse. you don't have pain 24/7 for example.


----------



## GJMody

I know I don't have pain, only sometimes in the stomach or abdomen. But manageable. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Today work was good. Will call my kids tomorrow. Weather hot today. How is the weather there? Going out? What is the cat doing? Does your husband also like pets? Chatting with Keli and Charlotte. Her headache is the same as yesterday.


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and cloudy.

not going out.

yes, my husband loves pets. cat is ouit on the screen porch watching chipmuncks and squirrels.

my headache is the same as yesterday's , too. headaches can last for days. weeks, even


----------



## GJMody

Yes headaches can be nasty. Hope yours reduces.


----------



## GJMody

Just checked reg. Primal Fear. I gotta pay Rs. 80 if I wanna watch it.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Yes headaches can be nasty. Hope yours reduces.


thanks.

that's about $1.07 in us dollars. are you going to watch it? or is that too much money.


----------



## GJMody

I may watch tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## annie7

it's a great movie.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. It is. I think I should watch one good movie each week.


----------



## annie7

that's a good idea.


----------



## GJMody

Cricket match starting.


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

Match not competitive. Do you use treadmill daily? For how much time?


----------



## annie7

i walk for 30 minutes every day.


----------



## GJMody

Cool. 8.30 here.


----------



## annie7

yes, i think that walking is good exercise.


----------



## GJMody

It is. It is better than running. 9.25 here.


----------



## annie7

that's good because i hate running. it hurts (i have bad knees due to arthritis)


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Have taken 3 dulcolax. It's 12.30 here.


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water. Then drank lot of tea. Mild urge, no BM. Am at work. It's 10.24.


----------



## GJMody

Strong call at 1 pm. Came home. Had BM at 1.30. BM flattish, firm, but I don't think it was complete. When I flushed, good pieces. Am little jiterry.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you finally had a bm.

form does not matter. please do not make yourself upset about form.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I do favor good form. It's 4.15. Weather warm. How is the weather there? Time? Going out? Sunday plans?


----------



## GJMody

You there? Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight. I am thinking but not sure.


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

sure, you can take 2 ducolax if you want to.

weather is sunny and cool. not going out this weekend.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I have been watching video of Mike Heal the Gut guy. He is advertising German New Medicine which says we should resolve mental conflict and then the psych will help with IBS, Colitis, etc. GNM was invented by a German doctor. I read up on him on Google which states that he was sent to jail for preventing cancer patients taking conventional treatment. Mike says we can eat anything that we want. His course costs Rs.7000. What's your take?


----------



## annie7

yes i read about that, too, the last time you mentioned it.

i'm not impressed and i don't think it would work at all, especially for people like me who were dx'd with colonic inertia and pfd. and i certainly wouldn't pay any money for this.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Seems too good to be true or else it certainly would be there on this IBS site.


----------



## annie7

or recommended by doctors.


----------



## GJMody

Right.


----------



## GJMody

I had mild urge, went away. Had stomach pain, took mebeverine. It's 6.45 here. I might take 2 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## GJMody

Was watching TV. Corona cases were 15,000 per day now its more than 200,000. 1139 deaths in last 24 days. Terrible. I might have to take vaccine. What are you doing? What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

yes, you really should get vaccinated as soon as possible. don't put it off. you don't want to suffer and die from covid.


----------



## GJMody

I am afraid what if the vaccine affects my gut? Everybody is different.


----------



## annie7

no the vaccine does not affect the gut. really, we've been throught all this before. it will NOT make your C worse. constipation is NOT a side effect of the vaccine. call your doctor and ask him if you don't believe me.


----------



## GJMody

I trust you, you know that.


----------



## annie7

it's not even a matter of trust--it's just a known fact. talk to your doctor if you're worried about this and he will set your mind at ease.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just took 2 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Watching cricket match now. My team playing.


----------



## annie7

hope they win


----------



## GJMody

Yep.


----------



## GJMody

One innings over. I switched off tv. It's 9.15 here. I asked you before that constantly thinking about bowels affects them. You had replied it's best not to dwell on them.


----------



## annie7

Right..best not to dwell on them


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will try.


----------



## annie7

yes, do try. i know it's hard but try to focus on what's right in front of you or focus on what you're doing rather than think about your bowels constantly.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep. Attendant woke me up to take meds. It's 11.40. Charlotte looking for new job. Keli is at riverfront with her son. Tauzer's ex wife n his two sons not talking to him. His daughter talks to him. All kinds of people in this world.


----------



## annie7

Yes you are right


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank lots of tea and smoked cigarettes. Small BM at 10.30. Why? Bcoz of this weakness.


----------



## GJMody

I have stopped drinking kefir as I am out of coconut powder. Have ordered it. Delivery by 21. Not feeling well.


----------



## GJMody

Again small stool at 12.30. Don't know why. Stomach pain. Drank turmeric milk.


----------



## GJMody

Just ate corn bread and egg plant veg. Taken mebeverine.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry that you only had two small bms. don't know why.

hope your stomach pain went away.


----------



## GJMody

Pain less. I have noticed that ever since I stopped drinking kefir, my pain started.


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? What are you and the cat doing? Have to go to my sis place in evening although not in mood.


----------



## GJMody

Yesterday I drank cold juice, then hot tea, then cold juice affected my bowel. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold.

i am going to blow dry my hair now. just took a shower and changed my ostomy bag.



GJMody said:


> Yesterday I drank cold juice, then hot tea, then cold juice affected my bowel. What do you think?


i honestly do not see how that could have possibly affected your bowels.


----------



## GJMody

I know I am gonna have bad days with IBS but they should be at a minimum. Life is unfair.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Life is unfair.


i hear ya but there was never any guarantee that life would be fair. we just have to play the hand we're dealt, hopefully with as much grace as possible.


----------



## GJMody

Grace is not one of my high attribute. I do understand you though.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to my sis place. Just came. My sis is a doctor. She and my brother in law have taken two covid vaccine shots. Told me to get first shot tomorrow morning. So I will do it. Second shot after 28 days. I will be taking Indian vaccine.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you will be getting your vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Corona cases here are sky rocketing. Just few weeks back it was 15,000 cases a day with 300 deaths. Now since last couple of weeks it's jumped to 225000 with 1500 deaths. No lockdown in major cities.


----------



## annie7

Good thing you are getting the vaccine


----------



## annie7

plus it's a good thing that your sister is a doctor so if you have any questions or problems with the vaccine, you can ask her about them.


----------



## GJMody

Right. It's nearing 9.30 here. I have to go at 10 tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Drank water in morning. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Went to hospital for vaccination but they had no stock. So now vaccination on Wed or Thurs.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

too bad about the vaccine. hopefully you can get it soon.


----------



## GJMody

Already booked vaccination on Thursday... confirmed. Should I ignore my bowels if some days they are bad? What else can I do?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you booked another vaccine appointment.

yes, please try to ignore your bowels if you think they are bad. don't focus on them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out? What is Chrissie doing? It's 4.46 here. What time there? Bought groceries half hour back.


----------



## annie7

weather is warmer and sunny. supposed to get freezing rain and snow tomorrow.

not going out.

that's good you got groceries.

it's 7:47 am here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Was watching TV. Switched it off. Treadmill run done? Will take dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

i don't walk on the treadmill until noon or so.

good you're taking dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I did join a gym but bcoz of IBS left it.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad


----------



## GJMody

Hi. No urge, no BM. I got an email from ibspatient.org. It was regarding Culturelle IBS complete solution. Claims IBS symptoms will reduce. It is a prebiotic, pack contains 28 sachets. Not available on Amazon. One other site ubuy.co.in has it but expensive..Rs.3700. 
Getting coconut powder tomorrow to make kefir. What should I do?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

sure, you can try culturelle if you want to. the only way you are going to know if it works for you or not is to try it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. But it's expensive...Rs.3,700 for 28 days. I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## annie7

then don;t try it if you can't afford it.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Stick to kefir. Getting coconut powder tomorrow. Leaving in 25 mins. How is the weather? Going out? Any plans? Movie?


----------



## GJMody

Right. Stick to kefir. Getting coconut powder tomorrow. Leaving in 25 mins. How is the weather? Going out? Any plans? Movie?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold now but changing to rain, freezing rain and snow later today.

have an appointment with neurologist later this morning. follow up on migraines, peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## GJMody

Good luck. I noticed that when I drink kefir I don't have pain or small bowels. Have not got message from Amazon reg.coconut powder delivery yet.


----------



## annie7

that's good that kefir is helping you.


----------



## GJMody

Phone battery low. Have to charge. What do you expect from your neurologist? New meds? Same meds to continue? Therapy? When I meet my psychiatrist I don't expect much as the meds are working. I have appointment next month.


----------



## annie7

she needs to renew my migraine meds. also need to talk to her about how bad my peripheral neuropathy is getting.


----------



## GJMody

I hear you. Hope you get as much help as you can from the doctor.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome.


----------



## GJMody

Are you back


----------



## annie7

i'm leaving in 30 minutes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My phone charged. Was talking with Jeremy. Not in good shape. Keli went to bed. Charlotte busy with job search. Keli blood report mostly normal. Has to get stool test and colonoscopy.


----------



## GJMody

Night curfew in my city from today...9 pm to 5 am bcoz of Corona spread.


----------



## GJMody

Night curfew in my city from today...9 pm to 5 am bcoz of Corona spread.


----------



## GJMody

Night curfew in my city from today...9 pm to 5 am bcoz of Corona spread.


----------



## annie7

sorry about jeremy.

hopefully the curfew will help things.


----------



## GJMody

What did the doc say?


----------



## annie7

appointment went well. doc renewed my scripts./


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So same meds. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Yesterday night taken probiotic powder and today morning too. Coconut powder not yet come. It's 1 pm. Hot today.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Yesterday I had taken dulcolax at 7pm. Don't know why no BM. Will have to take again today. Leaving in half hour. How is the weather? Going out? Why doc not giving new effective meds? Didn't you ask her?


----------



## annie7

my meds are working well. i'm glad that she renewed them.

that's too bad that you didn't have a bm today even though you took dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. So long as your meds are working. That's good. I sometimes don't have BM after taking dulcolax. Most times I do have.


----------



## annie7

i wish you would always have a bm when taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Seems my bowels are stubborn.😕 But this is not new. It's since last July. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Have to buy meds tonight. You said both your eye doc n neurologist are good, right? That also helps. Not all docs are caring. They are mechanical.


----------



## annie7

yes, all my doctors are good. if i get one who isn't, i stop seeing that doc and get another, better one.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Can't stand indifferent docs. My current GI doc is OK. Met him few months back when I went to inquire about my tests. A senior doc whom I met was ok but he didn't reply to my and and emails. Worst doc was whom I met in Oct. 2019. Not caring at all.


----------



## annie7

that's good that your current gastro doc is ok.

worst doc i had was an ENT. i saw her once--never again. i looked at her reviews online. she had a very bad rating. lots of people posted on there saying she was arrogant, ignorant and rude. which she ws.


----------



## annie7

leaving for pharmacy and grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. See ya


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. Woke up at 8.15. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge at 9 am. Big BM, little flattish, seems full. Vaccination got cancelled as no stock. Other hospital told to come tomorrow. Am at work, nearing 11.30.


----------



## annie7

that's good that you had a good bm.

that's too bad about the vaccine. they seem very disorganized. hope the other hospital has it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Other government hospital has it. Took mebeverine at 2 pm. Abdominal pain started. Immediately did deep breathing exercise for ten minutes. Now no urge, no pain. Had read about deep breathing. One high school American girl had severe abdominal pain. Meds didn't work so doc said to take morphine. So she searched and found out about deep breathing exercise. Pain stopped. Starting Yoga again from tomorrow morning. Keli has stomach pain. She has to get stool test and colonoscopy. But she is lethargic. Can't help her. No message from Jeremy or Charlotte.


----------



## annie7

that's good that deep breathing helps with your abdominal pain.


----------



## GJMody

Yoga has to be done 5 days a week to get Max benefit. How is the weather? Going out? Weather hot here. Bought my meds yesterday. Cost me Rs. 3,000. Nothing is cheap. I have not taken health insurance yet. It covers only hospital stay and operation, etc. Going home now. See you later.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cold.

have an appointment with my urologist this morning--follow up for my interstitial cystitis.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Good luck. My friend told me if I can't get vaccination, he knows someone who will get me vaccinated. Keli told she will get stool test done. Colonoscopy not now till stool test results come, her doc said. I got a message that I have got first vaccine shot even though I obviously have not got. My sister is anxious. She told to get vaccination tomorrow only.


----------



## annie7

that's good that keli will be getting her stool test done.

i hope you can get your vaccine done soon.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 6.54 here. My Yoga poses are for constipation. Session lasts 30 mins. Have to set clock alarm for tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

hopefully yoga will help your constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Yoga helps constipation but not chronic constipation. It helps mentally and physically.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are you back


----------



## GJMody

How did the meeting with doc go?


----------



## MareCare

GJMody said:


> I did not take prucalopride yesterday night. Still I had bowel movement today. Seems like neurotherapy is working.


That's nice, good that it's working for you


----------



## GJMody

What's that? Above post


----------



## annie7

i'm back. doctor appointment went well.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Had gone to sleep. It's 10.25 here.


----------



## annie7

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.10 here. No urge, no BM. Took Covishield vaccine at 10.30 am. They gave me fever meds just in case I have fever.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

that's good you finally got the vaccine


----------



## GJMody

No pain, no fever. Am at home. Do you think vaccine was successful bcoz at time of jab also no pain. How is weather there? Going out?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Do you think vaccine was successful bcoz at time of jab also no pain.


i don't think this has anything to do with the success of the vaccine

weather is sunny and a little warmer.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Keli unwell. Stomach and feet pain. Stool test by Sunday. Wonder what's wrong?


----------



## annie7

hope she feels better soon. hope she doesn't have peripheral neuropathy like i do. severe foot pain and it's getting hard to walk now.


----------



## GJMody

Oh! So sorry about your foot pain. Hate to see you and my other friends in pain. Received coconut powder from Amazon in morning. But have used soy milk for this time kefir. 5.21 here.


----------



## GJMody

😕😟


----------



## annie7

thanks.

that's good you got your coconut powder.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going to drink pomegranate juice now.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Any movie or series show you are watching? 22 people died yesterday here bcoz the oxygen supply was leaking. 9 people died today bcoz of fire in hospital as oxygen supply stopped. Since last 2 days over 2,000 people died per day. It's tragic. Five men at my construction site tested positive for covid-19.


----------



## annie7

so sorry all those those people died. how tragic.

watching the tv series "apple tree yard". it's very good.


----------



## GJMody

Never heard of that series. Is it drama or thriller?


----------



## annie7

both


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Let me check it out.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's a British psychological thriller based on novel by the same name. Just did video chat with my kids. Lockdown there. Kids stuck at home.


----------



## annie7

That's good that you talked to your kids


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Keli feeling down bcoz of health probs.


----------



## annie7

i can empathize with her; i know the feeling.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Life is though.


----------



## annie7

Yes, especially when you have health problems


----------



## GJMody

True. My brother in law has obesity, high blood pressure and bad ankles. My office colleague has severe headaches with no apparent reason. I have bipolar disorder and IBS. Jeremy and Tauzer too have health probs. Need good meds to address probs.


----------



## annie7

I agree


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Pain in my left hand bcoz of Corona jab.


----------



## annie7

i know --i had the arm pain, too. it's really not all that bad and it will go away.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No urge, no BM today. Slight pain in arm. Kelli got late for her psych appointment bcoz of traffic. So she may retake appointment. Don't know. Have taken leave today. Drank kefir in the morning.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy messaged me. Pain bad in feet, elbow, wrist. MRI results next week. Psych meeting next week. Cold climate making pain worse. He is at work now. Works as security guard. Standing all day making feet pain worse.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

so sorry about jeremy. wish his doctors could help him. and wish he could get a different job.


----------



## GJMody

He doesn't have college degree so difficult to get good job. His disability money may be cut. How is the weather? Going out? Started seeing that series...Apple Tree...? Hot here. Wish it would rain.


----------



## annie7

weather is cool. supposed to rain. migraine weather.

not going out.

yes, still watching apple tree lane.


----------



## GJMody

Apple tree yard u said before.


----------



## annie7

Oops sorry apple tree yard


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Corona patients dying here bcoz of lack of oxygen.


----------



## annie7

Yes I heard that


----------



## GJMody

Tragic


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Have you been to Chicago or New York or LA. I have been to Chicago in 1994 for family function. Many of my uncles live in Chicago. My other uncle's live in NY, Philly, NJ, Ohio, Missouri.


----------



## annie7

No haven't been to any of those places


----------



## GJMody

Drinking hot turmeric milk in few mins.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Ok. 5.53 here. Will take dulcolax tomorrow. What time there? What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

that's good that you'll be taking dulcolax tomorrow.

it's 8:30 am here.

cat is giving herself a bath.


----------



## GJMody

Mike Heal the guy is keeping on posting on YouTube...German New Medicine. But you told it won't work for IBS.


----------



## GJMody

Heal the Gut guy


----------



## annie7

i don't think it would have worked for me. i had colonic inerita and pfd. but it might work for you.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It seems to point to internal conflicts.... anger, relationship, etc.


----------



## annie7

wikipedia calls it pseudo medicine.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I will email him.


----------



## annie7

about what?


----------



## GJMody

About GNM.. German New Medicine


----------



## annie7

let me know what he says.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Charging my phone


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## annie7

well, like i said earlier, i think that if GNM was any good, we'd be hearing more about it, doctors would be recommending it, etc.


----------



## GJMody

May be doctors are not aware of it. I don't know. Had gone to sleep. It's 9.45 here.


----------



## annie7

if it were really that effective, doctors--specialists, etc-- would be aware of it.


----------



## GJMody

May be. I will ask Mike.


----------



## annie7

it would be better to ask your doctor if he's heard about it.


----------



## GJMody

Doubt it. Woke up at 8. Drank water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Drank kefir at 9.40. No urge, no BM. Staying home today as not going to sis place.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

You are early today. How is the weather? Going out? It's 2.55 here.


----------



## annie7

I get up early every Sunday to change my ostomy bag.

Still dark out

Not going out


----------



## annie7

I get up early every Sunday to change my ostomy bag.

Still dark out

Not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Corona deaths mounting here. More than 2000 deaths yesterday. India surpassed US in daily Corona cases. More than 3,00,000.


----------



## GJMody

Taking 3 dulcolax at 6.


----------



## GJMody

You there?


----------



## annie7

i'm here now. like i said, i was taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. it takes a while. now i am going to blow dry my hair.



GJMody said:


> Ok. Corona deaths mounting here. More than 2000 deaths yesterday. India surpassed US in daily Corona cases. More than 3,00,000.


good thing you got your vaccine.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Slight pain in left hand where I took vaccine. Paine only when I raise my hand. Have taken kefir in morning. Took turmeric milk at 4. It's 4.22 here. Jeremy not good. Today birthday party of his gf. Keli seems ok. Not speaking much.


----------



## annie7

has jeremy been to a pain management clinic? pain management docs know a lot more about managing pain than regular docs. if he has not been to a PM clinc, he should give it a try. i've heard wonderful things about these places.


----------



## GJMody

Will ask him. I assume you have been to those clinics.


----------



## annie7

no i haven't but i know people who have.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will suggest to him.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

if anyone can help him, they can.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I should have thought of it.


----------



## annie7

his doctors should have referred him to pain management. i'm surprised they haven't.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. I just messaged him. If they are good why haven't you visited? I assume you don't like it.


----------



## annie7

if things get much worse, i will


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just took dulcolax. Keli told me she is cranky today.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax.

why is she cranky?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. Didn't ask. May be bcoz of health prob.


----------



## annie7

that's a shame that she's cranky. not good for the people around her.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Just drank tea. I become cranky when things don't go my way. It's 6.35 here. What time there? What is Chrissie doing?


----------



## annie7

it's 9:12 am

chrissy is out on the screen porch watching the birds and squirrels and chipmuncks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My phone is on charge


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Just drank kefir. What are u doing? Am watching cricket. Nearing 8.


----------



## GJMody

Just drank kefir. What are u doing? Am watching cricket. Nearing 8.


----------



## annie7

i'm doing housework.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. We started chatting in Oct 2019 I think.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy replied pain MGMT clinic very expensive. Can't afford


----------



## annie7

doesn't he have health insurance?

can he borrow money from someone? or take out a loan?


----------



## annie7

it would really be worthwhile for him to go there. he needs to give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

I know. Only his dad has money and he won't lend him any. Jeremy is poor. He doesn't have good education to get well paying job. Can't take a loan.


----------



## annie7

what a shame his dad won't help him.


----------



## GJMody

His dad is very rich. He should help Jeremy. What a pity.


----------



## annie7

yes, you are right.


----------



## GJMody

First innings of cricket match over. Switched off tv. 9.05 here. Going to work tomorrow. Any plans for tomorrow? I wish I had a pet dog.


----------



## annie7

i have acupuncture tomorrow morning.

why don't you get a dog?


----------



## GJMody

Good luck. I told you before I can't afford it. Costs lot of money for food, health and medical checkup with vet.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Insurance covers accupuncture? More importantly is it helping?


----------



## annie7

like i said earlier, no, insurance does not cover accupuncture. i wish it did.

unfortunately it no longer helps my peripheral neuropathy but it does help with some other problems.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just got reply from Mike the guy heal guy. To my question as to GNM involves psych? He said yes brain controls everything in our body. To my question as to why docs are not recommending it, he says docs n pharma companies would go bankrupt if patients get cured without meds. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

well of course he's going to say that.

like i said, wikipedia calls it "pseudo medicine". i still think that if it really worked, we'd be hearing more about it--not just from doctors but from the media, we'd hear about it on health boards like this one, etc. etc.


----------



## GJMody

I think the same. Like my counselor told he can cure bipolar disorder without meds. I disagree with him. He charges lot of money.


----------



## annie7

you're right--you need meds to treat bipolar disorder.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Meds are a must and some of the meds needed for a long time. People with bipolar disorder or depression have low level of serotonin in their brain.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Captcha working ok since last few days. Seems like somebody has complained.


----------



## GJMody

Going to sleep shortly. Good day.


----------



## annie7

that's good. hope it stays working


----------



## annie7

thanks. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 2 pm here. Still no urge, no BM. Don't know why. Have to go out at 3.


----------



## annie7

hope you get an urge soon


----------



## GJMody

No BM yet. Am outside. Going to office. It's 5 here


----------



## annie7

Hope you have a BM soon


----------



## GJMody

Had a BM half hour back. It's 6.20 here. BM was little flattish, not complete. I had eaten less food 2 days before. I think that's why? What's your view? How is the weather? Going out? Finished watching Apple Tree Yard? Have to keep phone on charge.


----------



## annie7

that's good you finally had a bm. form does not matter.

weather is sunny and cold.

going to acupuncture. leaving in about an hour.

yes, finished apple tree yard. now watching the series "the secrets she keeps". it's very good. very suspensful.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Forgot about your accupuncture appointment. Hope it goes well. Drank hot turmeric milk. Watching world news. America to send all vital materials to India bcoz of severe covid second wave. India and US getting closer in bilateral ties.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ya. Forgot about your accupuncture appointment. Hope it goes well.


thanks


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy has ordered pills to be mixed with barbiturates for suicide. I have told him not to do it.


----------



## annie7

in this country, you can't get pills like that without a dr prescription. i'm surprised he's able to order them himself.

well, i hope he doesn't kill himself but it seems like he's determined to. such a shame.


----------



## GJMody

He must have ordered online.


----------



## GJMody

He must have ordered online.


----------



## annie7

well, yes, that's what i thought--online. that's very risky. a lot of these online pill sellers are not legitimate and will sell you bogus meds.

leaving for acupuncture in ten minutes.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. See you later.


----------



## GJMody

Are you back?


----------



## annie7

i am now


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. How did accupuncture session go? It's nearing 12.15. Jeremy's gf is little supportive but not when it comes to his depression. He has anxiety too about his pain worsening. Suicide is the last option when an illness becomes chronic. Often it becomes the only way out. In your case you have a supportive husband. I don't know how supportive are your relatives.


----------



## annie7

acupuncture went fine, thanks.

i wish jeremy's doctors could help him.

suicide has a devastating effect on those who know you. that's why i would never commit suicide.


----------



## GJMody

He immediately needs to go to pain management clinic. Find a way to come up with money. But no resources. Suicide does have a devastating effect on your near and dear ones.


----------



## annie7

he could call up the pain management clinics nearby and see if any of them offers a payment plan.


----------



## GJMody

Good idea. But I would assume he would have already done that. I will suggest your idea though.


----------



## annie7

yes, you really should mention this to him. he might not have thought about it.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Will do. Going to sleep now. It's 1.14. Good day. See you tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Later drank kefir. No urge, no BM. Weather is warm. It's 10.37 here.


----------



## GJMody

Came to know about Microfriends capsule. It has prebiotic and probiotic mixed capsules. Supposed to be good for digestion and IBS. 30 capsules cost Rs. 400. Should I buy it?


----------



## GJMody

I think both the mind and gut involved in IBS. At least for me it is both. When I was on holidays few years back I was not taking bipolar disorder meds. But still my bowels were very good. After drinking one cup of tea I got very good bm's.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

sure--go ahead and try it. probiotics never helped me but they might help you. worth a try.



GJMody said:


> I think both the mind and gut involved in IBS. At least for me it is both. When I was on holidays few years back I was not taking bipolar disorder meds. But still my bowels were very good. After drinking one cup of tea I got very good bm's.


yes, you've mentioned this before. holidays never affected me like that but that's good they have that effect on you. you said you were not taking your bipolar meds then. is that a typo or were you really not taking your bipolar meds while on holiday?


----------



## GJMody

No. I wasn't. I was taking depression meds as then I was not diagonized with bipolar disorder.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Didn't make it clear to you. I was diagnosed with depression in year 2000. But was given mild meds. Psychiatrist gave more potent meds in year 2008. It was only in 2016 I was diagnosed with borderline bipolar disorder but subsequently another psychiatrist confirmed bipolar disorder. In between one more psychiatrist treated me for depression only. I have been admitted to mental hospital 4 times and once to rehab facility. In hospital I was not allowed to go out of my room. In rehab facility strict schedule to be maintained. Both hospital n rehab are like prison.


----------



## GJMody

No the capsules contain PREBIOTICS and PROBIOTICS. PREBIOTICS help in increasing bacteria of probiotics. You can say probiotics feed off PREBIOTICS.


----------



## annie7

yes i know that . i have tried both prebioitics and probioitics and neither of them helped me,. also you don't need to shout at me.



GJMody said:


> Didn't make it clear to you. I was diagnosed with depression in year 2000. But was given mild meds. Psychiatrist gave more potent meds in year 2008. It was only in 2016 I was diagnosed with borderline bipolar disorder but subsequently another psychiatrist confirmed bipolar disorder. In between one more psychiatrist treated me for depression only. I have been admitted to mental hospital 4 times and once to rehab facility. In hospital I was not allowed to go out of my room. In rehab facility strict schedule to be maintained. Both hospital n rehab are like prison.


so sorry you had to go through all that.


----------



## GJMody

I was not shouting. I was just stressing my point. Because in earlier reply you said I can try probiotics. I am taking kefir which contains probiotics but it may be in less quantity than the capsule. I have messaged your opinion to Jeremy abt payment plan to him. Let's see.


----------



## annie7

when you type in all capitals on a board, that's considered shouting. please do not do this.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...ok. Didn't know that. It's 6 pm. Have to go to my sis place in an hour as Sunday I didn't go. Very hot today but now rained a little. I have been telling Keli to start Yoga but she is delaying. She is not active like us. She probably didn't do the stool test which the Dr. advised. And later on colonoscopy. Can you imagine having diarrhea for 6 months and doing nothing about it like Keli.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good visit with your sister,

maybe keli took OTC products to try to control her D. hopefully her doctor gave her a script to help control it.


----------



## GJMody

May be. Doubt Dr. gave any med. I know in US you have OTC med..Imodium. Here in India we have domstal. It's 6.40 now. How is the weather? Going out? What is Chrissy doing? US, UK, Germany, Denmark, Singapore, Australia, Saudi Arabia are all providing materials to help India fight Corona.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny. supposed to have unseasonably hot weather.

not going out.



GJMody said:


> US, UK, Germany, Denmark, Singapore, Australia, Saudi Arabia are all providing materials to help India fight Corona.


yes--heard about that on the news.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am back. It's 9 here.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope you had a nice time


----------



## GJMody

It was ok. My sis who is a doctor in one of best hospitals in the city told me all beds are full. The security guard got Corona and with great difficulty got a bed in a far off hospital. I have told both my attendants to get vaccinated. I do wish that prucalopride would keep on working. But as you said in one of the other threads that body develops tolerance to it.


----------



## annie7

not everybody develops a tolerance to prucalopride. i've read posts from people who have been taking it successfully for years.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. You have mentioned this before. All people's bodies are not the same. For instance if my attendant takes even one dulcolax he has loose motions after some time. He is 65. When he has constipation he drinks raw beetroot juice or papaya juice and his bowels get cleared.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> All people's bodies are not the same.


yes i know that


----------



## GJMody

One of India's famous actor's wife has been diagonized with blood cancer. Is undergoing treatment in a good hospital. Have you heard of actor Patrick Swayze? He died few years back of pancreatic cancer. His famous movie was Dirty Dancing featuring him and Jennifer Grey.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> One of India's famous actor's wife has been diagonized with blood cancer.


that's too bad. hope she gets better. one of my uncles died from pancreatic cancer


----------



## GJMody

Chances of beating pancreas and lung cancer very slim. Sorry about your uncle. My mom too suffered a lot with lung cancer. She was teetotaler and very religious. Perhaps her belief in God allowed her to bear pain. Her friend too died of lung cancer.


----------



## annie7

Sorry to hear that


----------



## GJMody

What time you go to bed? And wake up what time? I go to bed at 10 and wake up at 8. I should wake up at 7.30 and do Yoga.


----------



## annie7

i go to bed at 10 pm and wake up around 6am


----------



## GJMody

That's early. Can't wake up that early. Will try to wake up at 7 tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Going to sleep soon. Gotta take my meds. Good day


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir. There may be partial lockdown here soon.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.\



GJMody said:


> There may be partial lockdown here soon.


that's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

It is. It's 4.15 here. One hour to go. Weather hot again. Warm breeze. How is the weather? Going out? What is Chrissy doing? Will eat papaya and take dulcolax. Should I also take herbal powder which is mild tonight?


----------



## GJMody

Keli got stool test done. Told her to give me report.


----------



## annie7

sure, you can take the herbal powder if you want.

weather is cloudy. supposed to rain.

going to pharmacy and grocery store.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax.

good keli got her stool test done.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Leaving in 20 mins


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. When are you going out to stores? I will take herbal powder mixed with water tonight.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I will take herbal powder mixed with water tonight.


good . hope it helps. have you tried this before?

leaving in 30 minutes


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Once. I bought it a month back but not using it.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Keli saw the movie Just Mercy and loved it. Costing Rs.150 to watch on YouTube. No message from Jeremy yet.


----------



## annie7

yes, it's a good movie.

hope jeremy can find a pain management clinic that has a payment plan.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. He needs help. 6.32 here. You will be back in an hour?


----------



## annie7

maybe longer--don't know. depends how busy they are.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

How was the visit? Have taken dulcolax. It's 8.45 here.


----------



## annie7

Visit was fine. That's good you took dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

Was watching YouTube video of Mike heal the Gut guy. He says probiotics don't work. He never explains how GNM works. He beats around the bush...doesn't come to the point. Bcoz I think he wants us to buy books n stuff for $497.


----------



## annie7

omg--that's way too much money!


----------



## GJMody

Ya but it includes lot of stuff - 8 videos, meal plans, private FB group, Q&A sessions.


----------



## annie7

well, for that price, it had better include a lot of things.

still, there's no way i'd pay that kind of money . it just sounds like a rip-off to me.


----------



## GJMody

Fell asleep. It's 2.53 now. Like I said he says right things but does not elaborate. As you said if it works it would be popular and be listed on IBS sites.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge at 8.30. Oranjish, firm BM. Don't know if it was full. No pain. At work. It's 10.45 here.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. One hour left to go. I had stomach pain in afternoon so took mebeverine. No abdominal pain. It's 4.25 here. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Ok. One hour left to go. I had stomach pain in afternoon so took mebeverine. No abdominal pain. It's 4.25 here. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is cool and rainy. migraine weather.

not going out.

that's good that mebeverine took care of your pain./


----------



## GJMody

Migraine weather is no good. My English good bcoz brought up in English medium school. Phone battery low so gotta charge later at home. I think meditation will help bowels so will yoga. Need to do it.


----------



## annie7

yes, your english is very good.

hope meditation and yoga will help your bowels.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I have been seeing American movies since I was a kid. The first one was Towering Inferno when I was in fourth grade. Then I started seeing Terence Hill n Bud Spencer movies. Then Charles Bronson, then Bruce Lee and later others. I like all James Bond movies and Tom Cruise too. I like all types of movies.


----------



## GJMody

See you soon. Leaving.


----------



## annie7

that's good you like all types of movies.


----------



## GJMody

Do you go to church every Sunday? Your husband too? I am home. Have bought chilled beer, very hot here.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy messaged me. Told he will chk payment plan with pain MGMT clinics


----------



## annie7

no, we do not go to church.



GJMody said:


> Jeremy messaged me. Told he will chk payment plan with pain MGMT clinics


good. i hope he can find something.


----------



## GJMody

I rarely go to temples. I have small temple in my home where I pray in morning and evening. I believe in astrology. Most predictions come true for me. I assume you are religious as you also pray for me.


----------



## annie7

yes i do pray for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks so do I. It's 7pm. Will start drinking beer at 7.30. Have to buy snacks. Everyday body- bags bcoz of Corona infection.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Thanks so do I.


thanks.


----------



## GJMody

My friend had mild heart attack. His third artery was blocked. Now he has to take meds lifelong. Seems I have to take dulcolax lifelong.


----------



## annie7

sorry about your friend. my husband has to take heart meds lifelong.

i had to take dulcolax lifelong until i had my ostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Was watching cricket. Didn't know that abt you taking dulcolax lifelong. It's 8.33 here. Try to start Yoga tomorrow morning.m


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good luck. Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Mike heal the gut guy was live. I missed it. I have emailed him saying if GNM was effective why is it not on IBS and other sites bulletin board. Let's see what he says.


----------



## annie7

yes, that should be interesting. please let me know what he says about that.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. One other guy asked in chat if GNM doesn't work will Mike refund the money? Didn't see any answer to that. I will email him.


----------



## annie7

thanks.



GJMody said:


> One other guy asked in chat if GNM doesn't work will Mike refund the money?


oh that's a good question. especially since it's all so very expensive. i bet he doesn't refund the money......


----------



## GJMody

But in his advertisement he says he will refund money.


----------



## annie7

Oh that's good. I didn't know that


----------



## GJMody

I am keeping an open mind. Who knows GNM may work.


----------



## annie7

well i'm still thinking that if it really worked, we'd have heard more about it. i had one of the best gastro docs in the country and he never mentioned it to me.

wikipedia says it's pseudo medicine.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. You do have a point. Look at me. Until you mentioned dulcolax I would not have thought about it and taken it. For many people dulcolax does work.


----------



## annie7

Yes it does


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.33. Will take meds. Then go to sleep. Jeremy had an appointment with his psychiatrist today. Will ask him tomorrow. His brother has major diabetes prob.


----------



## annie7

hope his appointment goes well.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Take care.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. You too.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Mild urge, then stopped. Drank syrup. How are you? How is the weather? Going out? Weather hot here. Mike replied saying they are not interested in healing people. Pharma companies would suffer too much. Who are "they"?


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

weather sunny and a little warmer.

not going out.



GJMody said:


> Mike replied saying they are not interested in healing people. Pharma companies would suffer too much. Who are "they"?


maybe by "they" he means doctors, you can ask him what he means.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's nearing 4.45. Am thinking of taking dulcolax tonight as I had mild urge in morning. Should I take? Seems like they are doctors.


----------



## annie7

Sure, you can take dulcolax tonight.

I really doubt if they have a medical degree


----------



## annie7

i think if they were doctors, it would say so on their website or utube post.


----------



## GJMody

Correct. It's 5.10. Leaving in 15 mins.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarettes. Tomorrow holiday as May day. Will take dulcolax later. I have inbuilt fear and I think that is hampering my BM. What do you think? I will ask Mike about money back guarantee.


----------



## annie7

what are you afraid of? dulcolax has been working well for you.

are you going to try GNM ?


----------



## GJMody

Dulcolax is working but not working like prucalopride. Am not sure about trying GNM. Need to ask Mike some more questions. Need to see other people experiences.


----------



## annie7

ok let me know if you try GNM and if it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. I have been watching Russell Peters stand up comedian on YouTube. He is an Indian born in Canada. He is funny. He makes fun of different ethnic groups. Check it out.


----------



## annie7

just doesn't sounds like my kind of humor--making fun of ethnic groups.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's not good to make fun of ethnic groups. But that's what he is good at. His shows sold out.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I emailed Mike saying if I do GNM then can I stop med n laxative. Also does it work for everyone. And refund or money back guarantee.


----------



## annie7

please let me know what he says. i couldn't find much online that specifically says that it helps with constipation


----------



## GJMody

Ok.Am watching TV.. cricket match.


----------



## GJMody

Have you checked YouTube?


----------



## annie7

nothing on utube either about NGM helping constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Try Mike the heal gut guy


----------



## annie7

I did. Nothing about constipation


----------



## annie7

sounds like he deals with inflammation and inflammatory bowel diseases like crohns--not chronic constipation.


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. He also deals with IBS.


----------



## annie7

i didn't see anything to indicate that---just inflammation. and crohns. no mention of ibs-c


----------



## annie7

he does not have good reviews on facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/healyourgutguy/reviews/


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Read the reviews. He doesn't give refund so I won't buy his course.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8.20. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir at 9.50. Holiday today. Deciding when to take dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

sure, you can dulcolax if you want.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Did you read abiut me not buying GNM course? Going to supermarket. Be back soon


----------



## annie7

yes i read that. that's good you're not buying it. it sounds like a scam to me.

have a good trip to supermarket.


----------



## GJMody

Back. Was feeling uneasy since morning. Am little better. Bought groceries- vegetables, yogurt, snacks. What are you doing? How is the weather? Going out? Taking dulcolax in half hour.


----------



## annie7

why were you feeling uneasy?

weather is sunny and a little warmer.

not going out.

that's good you'll be taking dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. Jeremy is going to try herbal meds but I don't think they will work. His MRI showed condition before he arthritis. I forget the name. Tendon n joint sore. I think he said it is degenerative just like PN of yours. Taking dulcolax now.


----------



## annie7

good luck to jeremy for his herbal meds. hope they help, but like you said, i doubt if they will. wish he could get some relief from his pain. was he able to find a pain management clinic with a payment plan?

that's good you took dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

No. He is gonna call them next week. I think he mentioned that there are couple of them. I forgot to take turmeric milk. Will take shortly. Which movie are you watching? How is it? Like I said movie watching is good for me as for that period I forget about IBS and other problems. I will chk again whether Shawshank redemption audio is good on YouTube.


----------



## GJMody

Will watch Shawshank Redemption with ear phones on later on. Terrific movie


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No. He is gonna call them next week. I think he mentioned that there are couple of them.


well, that's good that he found some that do take payment plans.

we finished a movie last night. can't remember the title but it was good.

that's good that you are going to watch shawshank redemption again.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Have to charge my phone later on. Am chatting with Keli too. She is waiting for stool report. She has iron deficiency.


----------



## annie7

oh i had that, too. doctor had me take iron pills.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I gotta wait one hour after taking dulcolax to drink turmeric milk right?


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Keli has 3 children. 2 sons- one older, other teenager and one older daughter. Her ex hubby is Japanese. Was alcoholic so she left him. Jeremy has philipino gf. Tauzer my schoolmate has 2 sons n one young daughter. Daughter is coming out of depression.


----------



## annie7

Good she is coming out of depression


----------



## GJMody

Over 400,000 new covid cases. 3,523 deaths. Both records. India following US pattern.


----------



## annie7

Yes heard that on the news today


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Watching Shawshank Redemption on YouTube. Little interruption in voice.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Little interruption in voice.


what do you mean by this?


----------



## GJMody

Means sometimes voice is breaking. Some words in sentence not audible. Movie over, was edited which I don't like.


----------



## annie7

ok, thanks,. that's a shame it was edited.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 9.44 here.


----------



## GJMody

12.22 in Michigan.


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.15. Strong urge at 7.30 without tea or cigarettes. BM not great, ok. This is bcoz I drank lot of orange juice yesterday. Have slight stomach pain. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. After an hour drank kefir. Have to go to sis place for lunch. No juice today.


----------



## GJMody

Any medicine similar to prucalopride? Linzess not available here. Lubiprostone not working.


----------



## annie7

zelnorm (tegaserod) is very similar to prucalopride. i don't know if it's available in india or not. you can ask your gastro doc or pharmacist what C meds are available in india.. or google it.


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm banned in India. Just googled it. Bcoz of heart prob side effects.


----------



## GJMody

I have ordered pre biotic n probiotic capsules today. Hope they help. The name is Microfriends. Reviews are good.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there?


----------



## annie7

it's sunday and i was taking a shower and changing my ostomy bag. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

that's too bad zelnorm was banned in india.

hope your new capsules will help you.


----------



## GJMody

I remembered later that today bag change. I hope too. Have posted a thread. Just saw on YouTube Mike increasing GNM to $1000. Conning people.


----------



## annie7

omg that's terrible! what a scammer!


----------



## GJMody

True. My attendant daughter marriage on May 6th. My second cousin in Philly got engaged to an Indian gal who is born in America. 12 people died due to lack of oxygen bcoz of Corona. I am restarting Yoga from today. Will begin after an hour. It's 5pm now.


----------



## annie7

that's good you're going to start doing yoga again.


----------



## GJMody

I should not stop Yoga. But I get discouraged when I have bowel probs. If you have time read about Tommy Raskin. He was the son of Senator Jamie Raskin. Tommy committed suicide last December. He was a Harward student warm and loving. He also helped global poverty and environment. It's sad. He had 2 sisters and loving parents.


----------



## annie7

Yes that is sad


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.23 here. Staying indoors? No message from Jeremy or Charlotte. I have messaged him. I had mentioned earlier Yoga helps mild constipation but not chronic constipation. It does help mind thru breathing exercise. Poses help the body. So I do 4 deep breathing exercises and 12 poses, then stretching exercises. And changing Ohm..God name


----------



## GJMody

Chanting


----------



## annie7

not going out.

sounds like a good yoga routine.


----------



## GJMody

Seems so. I can't join Yoga studio, it's expensive.


----------



## annie7

Yes, they are


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done..30 mins. Ideally should be one hour. I have to add poses. Just drank kefir. What are you doing? 3,600 died yesterday bcoz of covid. Tragic. Wife lost her husband, woman lost her mother, 12 deaths bcoz of no oxygen. Govt thought there would not be a second wave.


----------



## annie7

good thing you got the vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Second dose later. Did your husband get second dose? I think you did.


----------



## annie7

yes, we both had our second doses a long time ago.

don't forget to get your second dose. it's very important.


----------



## GJMody

Won't forget...Last week of May. Lot of famous have died bcoz of covid.


----------



## GJMody

Famous people


----------



## annie7

yes, i know.


----------



## GJMody

Is Indian pandemic getting coverage on US TV? Which Chanelle?


----------



## annie7

yes, i hear news about the indian pandemic on the radio and on tv--cnn, msnbc, etc.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good. I was watching CNN


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

I am again watching CNN. Indian pandemic report will be featured in 10 mins. Anchor Fareed Zakaria.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

8.07 here.


----------



## GJMody

8.07 here.


----------



## annie7

10:45 am here


----------



## GJMody

CNN show coming to an end.


----------



## annie7

was it good?


----------



## GJMody

Just ok. They didn't have much to say about India pandemic by Fareed Zakaria. It focused on Modi the populist leader and his handling of the pandemic. Now another report is coming by anchor Brian Stelter.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Switched off tv. Kefir shows effects if taken for long period. Had lunch?


----------



## annie7

Not yet. Too early


----------



## GJMody

Too early there. Only 11.50. Do you cook? Or eat packaged food?


----------



## annie7

i cook. and my husband helps with that, too.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. A supportive hubby. Don't know who is luckier...the wife or the husband!😁😂🤣


----------



## annie7

yes i am very lucky to have such a wonderful, supportive husband.


----------



## GJMody

That you are. My sis and my brother in law marriage not great but chugging along on wheels. You very well know about me.


----------



## annie7

Yes you're right . I'm very lucky


----------



## GJMody

You know I have mentioned Mike from Maine. He has pain problem. Is on number of meds. Once he tried to commit suicide but his wife saved him. He has children too.


----------



## annie7

that's good his wife saved him. although maybe he didn't want to be saved.

like i've said before, suicide is devastating to one's family and friends.


----------



## GJMody

It is but when all doors are closed then it may be the only option. Suicide rates very high in India. And we can safely assume that not all suicide deaths are reported. Same case in America n elsewhere.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> It is but when all doors are closed then it may be the only option.


 like i said, it's a terrible thing to do to family and friends.


----------



## GJMody

It is but then people forget as time passes. Well not all people I guess. 10.15 here.


----------



## annie7

no i don't think people would ever forget.


----------



## GJMody

They have their own lives to live. May be they don't forget but definitely grieve less as time goes on. I have personally seen cases.


----------



## annie7

and i've seen cases where people never got over it. their lives were ruined.


----------



## GJMody

I am sure you must have seen cases. I am sleepy. Have to work tomorrow. Good day.


----------



## annie7

people who have a child commit suicide never get over it. never forget. just think how horrible that would be--to have one of your children commit suicide.

have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Why will my kids commit suicide? Woke up at 7. Had fear feeling. Then woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Then drank kefir. No urge, no BM. It's 12.52 here.


----------



## annie7

i did not say your kids will committ suicide. you said people move on from suicide and i was using the example of children committing suicide and how tragic that is and that parents do not simply "get over" something like that. not if they love their children.

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I see. I guess it's hard on the parents. It's equally hard on kids if their parents commit suicide. High chance of them getting depression. It's 4.30 here. One hour to go. Had slight discomfort, took mebeverine. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Psychiatrist appointment on Wed.


----------



## annie7

good luck with your appointment wednesday.

weather is cool and rainy. migraine weather.

i have an appointment with my back doctor this afternoon because i've been having a lot of pain in my right sacroiliac joint


----------



## GJMody

Oh! Sorry to hear that. Whats sacroiliac?


----------



## annie7

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacroiliac_joint

you can google if you need more info.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Read it. Is it the first time or you have had it since long.


----------



## annie7

Long Time


----------



## GJMody

Just came home 15 mins back. That's tough....back pain since long time. Same area? Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will do Yoga after one hour. When are you leaving? In how many hours?


----------



## annie7

leaving in about four hours


----------



## GJMody

So you got time


----------



## annie7

yes.


----------



## GJMody

It's 6.35 here. Had slight rain.


----------



## annie7

supposed to rain all day here.


----------



## GJMody

Oh dear. I like rain but not too much.


----------



## annie7

cool rainy weather gives me migraines.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Hope the weather clears up but doubt it.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

I am going to drink kefir in 15 mins. It's nearing 7 here. Was chatting with my daughter who is doing yoga from watching on TV.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Starting yoga.see u in a bit


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Nearing 8.30. Will eat papaya in half hour. Is it raining?


----------



## annie7

Yep


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are you driving to the doc or your husband taking you there.


----------



## annie7

I am driving


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Is your back doctor good? Male or female?


----------



## GJMody

Mike posted that kefir will never heal gut. He has not replied to my email reg money back guarantee.


----------



## annie7

yes, she's good.



GJMody said:


> Mike posted that kefir will never heal gut. He has not replied to my email reg money back guarantee.


 that's interesting. although i'm not surprised that he didn't reply.


----------



## GJMody

He feels that what he says is the gospel. And others should obey him. Those who don't are quickly cast away. 😠


----------



## annie7

Not a nice person. He is a scammer


----------



## GJMody

True.


----------



## annie7

i thought those reivews about him on facebook were pretty interesting. they show his true nature.


----------



## GJMody

They do. Shall I take dulcolax now or tomorrow morning? Although schedule is for tomorrow evening.


----------



## annie7

i'd take it now, in the evening. isn't that what you usually do?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Have not taken. Went to sleep. Will take in morning. How did the appointment go? New meds?


----------



## annie7

why do you want to take it in the morning instead of at night ike you usually do.

appointment went well. no new meds. i already have all the meds i need.


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz I forgot. Have taken now. It's 4 am. I have slight urge now. But passing wind. Did the doc give any reason for pain? It's chronic I believe.


----------



## annie7

the pain is in my sacroiliac joint. arthritis. i already knew that., i was just hoping there was another way of treating it other than cortisone shots because i can't handle the side effects of those things. (insomnia is one side effect)


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Can't take cortisone shots frequently bcoz of side effects. When I was young I had asthma prob. But my uncle who was a doc gave me cortisol. This med was strong that after taking it asthma would get suppressed. But it had side effects. Dry mouth, weakness, insomnia. Years later he switched to other mild med. You have several illnesses but you are bearing it.


----------



## GJMody

Slept at 4.30. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Strong urge at 8.30. Firm, ok BM.


----------



## GJMody

Drinking kefir short term doesn't work. Gotta take it for long time. Same applies for Yoga.


----------



## GJMody

Urge at 12.30. liquid stool...why? Fed up.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

form does not matter. please do not make yourself upset about the liquid stool. at least you do not have liquid stools all the time, so that;s good.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Had taken 3 dulcolax at 4 in morning. It's 4pm. How is the weather? Going out? Back pain reduced I hope. Kelli not chatting. May be busy. Jeremy not good.


----------



## GJMody

You have a supportive nature. You help folks out here and also me.


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

thanks you for your kind words. you are supportive, too--of jeremy, keli, tauzer...and others, i'm sure.

weather is cloudy, cool and rainy. migraine weather.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. Will do Yoga after one hour. Seems like kefir is working. Weather not that hot as it rained yesterday. My daughter got admission in a college for eleventh grade. My son has moved to sixth grade. Covid cases constant in my state. No increase. But still people dying. Yesterday 28 people died bcoz of lack of oxygen. My weight has reduced I think by couple of pounds. Tomorrow psychiatrist appointment.


----------



## annie7

that's good your kids are doing so well in school.

good thing you got your vaccine.

why are you losing weight? do you need to lose weight?

good luck with your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

I have not checked my weight yet. Bcoz I discontinued kefir so bowel probs occurred. Kefir has to be taken even if I take dulcolax. I was 165lbs. Now I may be 160lbs. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

have you been eating less? is that why you're losing weight?


----------



## GJMody

I am eating normal diet. Not to worry. I will gain back. Is your weight normal? I am 5 feet 10 inches tall. And u? My wife is 5feet 6 inch. My kids are tall. Son is underweight. Daughter ok.


----------



## annie7

i am 5'4" tall and weight 105 lbs. so i'm a little thin.


----------



## GJMody

Yes you are thin. My wife is of good weight. She is strong bcoz of doing household chores.😆 Charlotte is tall but thin. Currently searching for new job so not chatting.


----------



## annie7

hope charlotte finds a new job soon.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. She is intelligent just like you. Nearing 7. Will start Yoga in half hour. How is the covid situation there? People are getting vaccinated but many are not getting second dose. I saw on TV.


----------



## GJMody

I have put new pic of my kids on Facebook. Check it out.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> How is the covid situation there? People are getting vaccinated but many are not getting second dose. I saw on TV.


i really haven't been following the covid situation here. that's crazy not to get the second dose. i don't know what wrong with people.

i forgot what your facebook name is.


----------



## GJMody

Gaurang Mody.. Hyderabad city


----------



## annie7

very good looking kids. they take after their father


----------



## GJMody

LoL. I guess so.


----------



## GJMody

Starting Yoga. See u in a bit


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Watching tv... Corona news.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte online. Still hasn't got new job but trying.


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte online. Still hasn't got new job but trying.


----------



## annie7

Hope she can get a new job soon


----------



## GJMody

Me too.


----------



## GJMody

Switched off tv. More than 3000 deaths again yesterday. Hope this ends soon. Many celebs also died bcoz of Corona. It's 9.21 here.


----------



## annie7

idk if covid is ever going to end. people need to get vaccinated.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. More n more people need to get vaccines. UK was the country in Europe that got maximum people vaccinated.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

What is Chrissy doing? Any new movie seen?


----------



## annie7

Watching The Nest starring Jude law


----------



## GJMody

How is it? I know Jude Law. He is famous.


----------



## annie7

It's very good


----------



## GJMody

Just saw on Google. The lead actress is attractive. Carrie ****.


----------



## annie7

Yes she is


----------



## GJMody

Mike still not replied to my email.


----------



## annie7

I'm not surprised


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

10.20 here. Will sleep after one hour.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Not sleepy yet


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u watching the movies on Netflix or binge? Do u select movies or friends tell u?


----------



## annie7

My husband and I pick out the movies we watch


----------



## GJMody

I must say good choices. I may watch Just Mercy but I have to pay..so...dunno.


----------



## annie7

too bad you have to pay.


----------



## GJMody

Rs. 150.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you mentioned that.sorry you have to pay.


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. It's 12.51. Charlotte likes me. That's good. She may come here to India in future.


----------



## annie7

yes, i think you mentioned this earlier. yes, that would be nice if she came for a visit.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Later drank kefir. No urge, no BM. It's 10.25 now.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

I am bored. One hour to go. Tomorrow I have to attend a wedding.. morning. How is the weather? Going out? What is Chrissy doing?


----------



## annie7

weather is cooler and sunny.

going to grocery store in a couple hours.

hope you have a good time at the wedding.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will you be back soon?


----------



## annie7

Leaving in about two hours. Will be gone for about an hour


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling too good


----------



## annie7

Sorry. Why?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. Going home in 5 mins.


----------



## GJMody

Had anxiety attack. Now little better. Am home. Drank warm turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. When are you going out?


----------



## annie7

sorry you had anxiety attack. do you know why you had it? don't you have meds for anxiety?

leaving in 20 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

My attendant not there so had to run errands. I do have medicine. Will take it tonight. Had psychiatrist appointment today went OK. Same medicines to continue except one.


----------



## annie7

that's good your appointment went ok


----------



## GJMody

Cost me Rs.1,000. Not cheap.


----------



## annie7

too bad you don't have health insurance to pay for that.


----------



## GJMody

Even if I had insurance they don't pay for doctor fees.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad. My insurance does


----------



## GJMody

Ok. That's good


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

How did grocery store visit go,? I just had rice and yogurt. It's 8.50 here.


----------



## annie7

Went well


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Keli went to sleep. Charlotte not online. Jeremy called pain management clinic. They don't have payment plan. Seems like he has to bear the pain.


----------



## annie7

doesn't his doc give him pain meds like mine does?


----------



## GJMody

He does I think but they don't seem to work. Sorry went to sleep. Will ask him.


----------



## annie7

i take percocet which a least takes the edge of some of my pain. unfortunately it doesn't work for neuropathic pain.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am sleepy.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. But abdominal discomfort. Taken 3 dulcolax in afternoon. Wedding was good.


----------



## annie7

thta's good you had a good time at the wedding.

and that good you took dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

It's 5.40 now. Had strong urge, went away. Again waiting. Have stopped chatting with Keli. She is irritable and annoying. Then she denies it. Sometimes doesn't reply to my messages. Jeremy diagonized with IBS.


----------



## annie7

too bad your urge went away. hope it comes back.

that's too bad about keli.

sorry jeremy was dx'd with ibs. does he have ibs-c or ibs-d?


----------



## GJMody

IBS both types. I took dulcolax at 1.30. When will urge come? I am anxious.


----------



## annie7

1:30 pm?

with me, it always took about 10 hours for dulcolax to work.

please try not to worry, worrying never helps .


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## annie7

You are welcome. Glad I could help


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv....news


----------



## annie7

good.


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing,?


----------



## annie7

Watering my houseplants


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet


----------



## annie7

well, like i said, it always took about 10 hours for dulcolax to work for me. you might have to wait a while.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Did u see the movie Nest?


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

Yes I saw the movie the nest


----------



## GJMody

Now which movie will you see? Chatting with Jeremy.


----------



## annie7

right now we are watchihg The Remains of the Day starring anthony hopkins.

how is jeremy doing?


----------



## GJMody

He said his body - pain killers have become tolerant. Doc told on long term it will damage the organs. So like you he has to bear the pain which is more in morning.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad his body has developed a tolerance. i suppose if he stops taking them for a while, the tolerance will go away. fortunately i have not yet developed a tolerance.



GJMody said:


> Doc told on long term it will damage the organs.


 never heard that before.


----------



## GJMody

I don't know which pain killers he is taking. Cortisone or others? That's good your pain killers are working. One thing is sure you can't take cortisone long term it kills good bacteria in the gut among other side effects.


----------



## annie7

i'm taking percocet.

i can't handle the side effects of cortisone shots.


----------



## GJMody

Is accupuncture helping?


----------



## annie7

it helps with my migraines but no longer with my peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 10.02. Have to work tomorrow. I am just disappointed that prucalopride stopped working. It was working well. It's unfair.


----------



## annie7

yes that was a shame that it stopped working for you.


----------



## GJMody

I believe brain does have a role in IBS. I am going to read now, then go to sleep. See you tomorrow. Good day.


----------



## annie7

Thanks. Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

I woke up at 2.45. Strong urge. Had ok BM...firm. Pain in abdomen. Went to sleep. No pain now. It's 9.15 now.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 4.45 here. Half hour left to go. In lunch I had rice+lentils, oakra, salad. Weather is hot. How is the weather there? Going out? Am watching Oprah interview with Michael Jackson on YouTube. I have some questions which I will ask later.


----------



## annie7

weather is cool and sunny supposed to get thundershowers later today.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. I am not content with my life. My kids not with me . Job which doesn't require intelligence. Problem with stressful job is it affects my mind causing anxiety. Bowels not like before. Last October bowels were good. Can't eat things that I like. Living alone. My wife won't come back. Can't visit kids bcoz they have lockdown there.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you feel unhappy with your life. please try to think more positvely. please try to think about what you have, rather than what you don't have. your kids don't live with you but at least you can talk to them on the phone and have zoom visits. and the lockdown won't last forever so when it's over, you can visit each other.

as far as your bowels are concerned, thanks to dulcolax you are going every three days. if you took dulcolax every day, you would have a bm every day.

why do you think you can't eat food that you like??


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz they cause problems. With prucalopride I didn't have problems. But with dulcolax I have to stick to simple food nothing fancy. If I eat fried or spicy food I become very sick.


----------



## annie7

that's odd. dulcolax didn't have that affect on me at all. or anyone else i know who takes it..

what do you mean when you say you become very sick. do you vomit? run a fever? get a tummy ache?


----------



## annie7

if you eat these foods when you don't take dulcolax, do they make you sick then?


----------



## GJMody

Whether I take prucalopride or dulcolax I can't eat spicy or fried foods. I get sick meaning my mood goes down and bowels become very bad.


----------



## annie7

earlier you said prucalopride did not cause problems. that's why i'm confused.


----------



## annie7

anyway, sorry you can't eat spicy food. i can't eat spicy or acidic food either because i have acid reflux.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Acid reflux not good.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## annie7

msnbc had a program on the other day about how bad covid is in india. that's good you got the vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Had gone to sleep. Over 400,000 new cases yesterday. Deaths 3,900.


----------



## annie7

That's terrible. So many deaths


----------



## GJMody

Sorry. Had gone to sleep. Took meds. Nearing 2pm. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

i'm watching tv


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7.45. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no bm. Drank kefir. It's 9.05.


----------



## GJMody

It is admirable that you are coping with your many illnesses. Over 400,000 new cases deaths over 4,000.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here.

right. not your day to go.

thank you for your kind words.


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. It's 5.37 here. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is cool and sunny.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Doing Yoga in 15 mins. Your exercise over?


----------



## annie7

no. i'm eating breakfast. i won't be walking on the treadmill for another three hours or so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching CNN.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Switched off tv. Now relaxing. What are you doing? I may read in some time.


----------



## annie7

i'm doing housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. In America we have to do everything. Dishes, laundry, bathroom cleaning, ironing. Here my maid does dishes, broom, mopping, bathroom cleaning. I do the laundry. A guy does the ironing. When I was in US, I had to do everything.


----------



## annie7

no that's not really true. plenty of people in the usa have maids. i don't choose to do so because i don't want to pay someone to do housework when i myself can do it. that would be a needless expense, in my opinion..

i have friends living in india and they don't have a maid. none of their friends have maids either.


----------



## GJMody

I know people in America have maids. Especially rich doctors or lawyers. They may have more than one maid. Again I am saying not all doctors and lawyers. I know not all people in India have maids. Not all maids are expensive. Depends on the area of the house or apartment and amount of work.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

9.10 here. Will take dulcolax tomorrow. Indian company has made new med whereby Corona patients will have to use less oxygen.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then later drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir. It's 10.08 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

I have taken 3 dulcolax at 12. It's 3.20 now. How much more to wait? Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarettes. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

well, dulcolax always took a good 10 hours to work for me.

weather is cloudy and cool. supposed to rain all day.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Had BM ten mins back but incomplete I think. Last BM I had was on Thursday late night at 2.45. So this BM is after 2.5 days - Friday, Saturday and today Sunday. What do you think?


----------



## GJMody

Forgot to ask you. I have capsules that contains prebiotic n probiotic strains. Will that help?


----------



## GJMody

I have ordered. Delivery tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.


----------



## GJMody

But it was incomplete. Shouldn't I be worried?


----------



## GJMody

But it was incomplete. Shouldn't I be worried?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Forgot to ask you. I have capsules that contains prebiotic n probiotic strains. Will that help?


they never helped me but that's me. they might help you. wirth a try.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Forgot to ask you. I have capsules that contains prebiotic n probiotic strains. Will that help?


they never helped me but that's me. they might help you. worth a try.


----------



## annie7

if it was incomplete, just take more dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

I only take 3 in a day. Will take Tuesday. Can I drink beer? It doesn't bother me.


----------



## annie7

Sure you can drink beer if you want to


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What are you doing? Housework? It's hot here.


----------



## annie7

I am making breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Can I come over? 😆


----------



## annie7




----------



## GJMody

I feel incomplete if I don't talk to you.


----------



## annie7

well, we talk every day


----------



## GJMody

That we do.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

My brother in law friend admitted in hospital bcoz of Corona. He has fallen into depression.


----------



## annie7

Does he have covid?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. That's what I said Corona.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that. hope he gets better.


----------



## GJMody

Watching tv.... news


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Complications even after recovery from covid. Heart n kidney probs.


----------



## annie7

Yes I heard that


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just spoke to my aunt who is in New Jersey with her daughter.


----------



## annie7

How is she doing


----------



## GJMody

She is ok. Thanks. Spoke to my kids. They are fine.


----------



## annie7

Good. And that's great you spoke to your kids


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Just emailed Mike on suicide forum site. He lives in Maine. Like you he has pain issues. But has supportive wife.


----------



## annie7

that's good he has a supportive wife.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching Dwayne "the Rock" Johnson interview with Oprah on YouTube. You must have heard of him.


----------



## annie7

No I have not


----------



## GJMody

He is a famous wrestler and now a top Hollywood film star.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.06. Woke up to take meds. Which movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

i'm watching the miniseries "Gold Digger". it's on amazon prime.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Is it good? Is it American?


----------



## annie7

yes, it's very good. i think it's british.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. We also have Netflix, binge and Amazon prime


----------



## annie7

that's good.


----------



## annie7

another program on MSNBC about how bad covid is in india.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Microfriends capsules come. Took one. It's 9.50 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope your capsules help. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 4.20 now. Leaving in one hour. How is the weather? Going out? Since how many years have you had ostomy?


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 4.20 now. Leaving in one hour. How is the weather? Going out? Since how many years have you had ostomy?


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 4.20 now. Leaving in one hour. How is the weather? Going out? Since how many years have you had ostomy?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and very cold.

not going out.

i got my ostomy 11/2015


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going home shortly.


----------



## GJMody

I hope too capsules help.


----------



## annie7

yes, hope they do.


----------



## GJMody

Am home. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. May drink beer later. Do you drink alcohol? If so which one?


----------



## GJMody

Linzess not available here.


----------



## annie7

i drink vodka sometimes.



GJMody said:


> Linzess not available here.


yes, you mentioned that earlier.


----------



## GJMody

I like vodka with Sprite but since I have stopped Sprite I don't drink vodka. Jeremy is allergic to gluten, dairy.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Jeremy is allergic to gluten, dairy.


that's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

He said he has IBS since many years but recently diagonized.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Hot here again. Let me check Corona cases update.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

400,000 new cases, 4092 deaths. Horrible. Few people from movie industry have also died.


----------



## annie7

yes it is horrible. that's good you got the vaccine.


----------



## GJMody

In today's news paper WHO chief said vaccines not effective against Indian variant of Corona.


----------



## annie7

oh dear--that's too bad. hope they develop a vaccine that is effective against it.

https://www.biospace.com/article/india-s-double-mutant-variant-raises-concerns-but-pfizer-and-other-drug-companies-confident-vaccines-are-effective/


----------



## GJMody

Watching tv...news


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/covid-19-is-out-of-control-in-india-where-most-vaccines-are-made-how-did-that-happen#:~:text=did-that-happen-,COVID

this article says that astra-zeneca's vaccine, Covidshield, is effective at neutralizing multiple variants in india.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Took Microfriends capsule. Because of IBS I get tired at night, go to sleep.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

hope the capsule helps you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Lockdown here from tomorrow for ten days. 6 to 10 morning markets open. How is the weather? Going out? Taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

sorry you have a lockdown but hopefully the lockdown will help improve the covid situation there.

weather is cold and sunny.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going home


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going home


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Home. Just drank hot turmeric milk and smoked cigarette. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Making breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I have innate fear in me bcoz of what all has happened in my life. That is partly affecting my IBS.


----------



## annie7

innate fear?? what has happened in your life to give you innate fear??

have you discussed this with your psychiatrist? if not, you should. hopefully he can help you with this.


----------



## GJMody

Not discussed with psychiatrist. Gotta live with it or ignore it.


----------



## annie7

why won't you discuss this with your psychiatrist?? especially since you say it's affecting your ibs. that's what he's there for--to discuss problems. that's what you're paying him for.


----------



## GJMody

He is not compassionate, he will listen but won't say much. That's what he did when I told about my suicidal thoughts. A therapist is much better but my past therapist is expensive. One other therapist is there. I may try him may be.


----------



## annie7

yes, do try the other therapist so you can get the help you need.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching TV...news


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Had put my phone on charge. It's 9 here. Have taken dulcolax at 7. Do you watch news daily? 4,900 deaths yesterday due to covid.


----------



## annie7

that's good you took dulcolax.

i don't watch the news but my husband does. sometimes he has it on when i am walking on the treadmill.


----------



## GJMody

I see.


----------



## GJMody

It's 2.22. Woke up to take meds. I should be taking meds at 10. My co worker was hospitalized. She had gas and stomach pain. She seems ok now.


----------



## annie7

why don't you take your meds at 10, when you're supposed to.

that's good your coworker is better.


----------



## GJMody

I will. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 9.15. Orangish, flattish, almost complete. Should I be worried?


----------



## GJMody

I had small BM at 1pm. Liquidish. Don't know why. Any idea?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I will. Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 9.15. Orangish, flattish, almost complete. Should I be worried?


no. form does not matter.



GJMody said:


> I had small BM at 1pm. Liquidish. Don't know why. Any idea?


you had another bm because there was more in there that needed to come out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Lockdown created many probs. Relaxation should also be given for couple of hours. How is the weather? Going out? Today is Wednesday


----------



## GJMody

Couple of hours in evening


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.



GJMody said:


> Couple of hours in evening


what do you mean by this?

weather is sunny and very cold.

going to grocery store and pharmacy


----------



## GJMody

Meaning relaxation should be there in evenings during lockdown.


----------



## GJMody

When are u going, for how much time


----------



## annie7

leaving in about two and a half hours.

don't know how long it will take. depends on how busy they are.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.Just had another small BM.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

at least it's good that you're getting them out.


----------



## GJMody

Some people are of view that I should live for my kids. But what abt living for myself.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean by that??


----------



## GJMody

Meaning I need to live for myself first then my kids. Right now I am not doing that.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Did you do the treadmill?


----------



## annie7

not yet. not for another three hours or so.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. For how much time do u do tread mill


----------



## annie7

Half hour


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Lockdown not good for mental health. It came in news papers also. Leads to depression, anxiety.


----------



## annie7

yes i know, i've heard that. my husband and i didn't have any problems when we were on lockdown. neither did anybody i know.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. It's difficult for me to be confined. But can't help it. Spoke to my daughter yesterday. She called me regarding her new school. My son missed me more.


----------



## GJMody

He is still young. Only ten years old.


----------



## annie7

that's good you talked to your kids.

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy now.


----------



## GJMody

See you soon. Have a nice trip


----------



## GJMody

Message me when you get back


----------



## annie7

I'm back


----------



## GJMody

Good. Bought meds n groceries? It's 8.31. Should I be pondering over my BMs?


----------



## annie7

What do you mean by that


----------



## GJMody

Meaning I should not dwell on the small bowels I had today


----------



## annie7

please don't worry about that. at least you had bms, so that's good. do you feel like you're still backed up?


----------



## GJMody

Not sure. Do you think I am?


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## annie7

if you say you're "not sure" if you're backed up or not, then you're not.

when you're backed up, you know it--no doubt about it.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am gonna charge my phone


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## Positiveside

So this mean that prucalopride works?


----------



## GJMody

For some it works, for others it doesn't.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and then tea and smoked cigarettes. Went to buy groceries. No urge, no BM. Drank kefir. Then tea. Later cranberry juice. It's 11.22.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out? It's 4.15 here. Just took syrup.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and very cool.

not going out.

that's good you're taking your syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Will drink hot turmeric milk after ten mins.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Will drink hot turmeric milk after ten mins.


----------



## GJMody

Just drank turmeric milk. Is syrup helping? Some days I miss it. Will do Yoga after one hour. Does relaxation help bowels?


----------



## annie7

yes, you should take your syrup every day like your doctor told you to do . it's helping especially since you only let yourself go every three days. the longer you let stool stay in your colon, the harder it gets and then it can become difficult to pass. so it's good to take your syrup so it won't get too hard in there.

they say relaxation helps your bowels but it sure didn't help mine. but that;s me.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. It's 5.45 here.


----------



## GJMody

Charging my phone.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Thanks.


you're welcome


----------



## GJMody

Phone charged. Yoga done for 25 mins. Had chips. What are u doing? Charlotte is online.


----------



## annie7

doing housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. All tv channels only showing Corona pandemic. 4,100 deaths yesterday.


----------



## annie7

How sad


----------



## GJMody

It is. In rural areas it is worst. No medical facilities. People fearing Corona so they don't go for testing. A lot of them assuming typhoid.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

8.25 here. Will take dulcolax tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Russian vaccine Sputnik will be available soon here. Third phase trials started for kids vaccination.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Woke up to drink water. It's 11.25. Done treadmill?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Took warm water and thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank kefir. Sometimes when I wake up I feel heavy in abdomen. Previously I didn't have that. Why is that?


----------



## GJMody

I have told you this before. When I went on vacation few years ago, I had good solid bowels. This after drinking one cup of tea and one cigarette at 6.30 in morning. My appetite was very good. Ate everything. Why do you think that was?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Sometimes when I wake up I feel heavy in abdomen. Previously I didn't have that. Why is that?


sorry, i don't know why you are having this feeling now. maybe it's from not going every day but i don't know why you didn't get this feeling before.



GJMody said:


> I have told you this before. When I went on vacation few years ago, I had good solid bowels. This after drinking one cup of tea and one cigarette at 6.30 in morning. My appetite was very good. Ate everything. Why do you think that was?


yes you have mentioned this several times before. i think we agreed it was because you were on vacation.


----------



## GJMody

Right. How is the weather? Going out? It rained briefly some time back. Should I take the herbal powder I have bought Tonite?


----------



## annie7

sure, you can take the powder if you want.

weather is sunny and warmer.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Good no migraine weather. It's 5.30 here. Will do Yoga later.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Put phone on charge


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am watching world news. Cyber attack on US gas line leading to panic buying.


----------



## annie7

yes, heard about that a few days ago. some people are storing gasoline in plastic bags (!!!) of all things! how ridiculous! how can they not realize how dangerous this is.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Biden told not to panic. Only buy gas what is needed. I have switched off tv.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Will take powder later on.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Housework done?


----------



## annie7

nope. still working on it.


----------



## GJMody

Your husband helps?


----------



## annie7

yes, he does the vaccuming.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. Is cat expensive to keep?


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just had tomato rice, yogurt n Microfriends capsule.


----------



## annie7

are the capsules helping?


----------



## GJMody

Too early to tell.


----------



## annie7

Hope they help eventually


----------



## GJMody

Sooner rather than later.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.52 here. Have to take meds then powder. Any weekend plans?


----------



## annie7

Nope. You?


----------



## GJMody

No. Lockdown here. Can't go out. Just took meds. Powder after some time. I am under tension regarding bowels.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> . I am under tension regarding bowels.


why??


----------



## GJMody

Don't want incomplete BM like last time.


----------



## annie7

are you sure it was incomplete? you said you didn't feel backed up. with an imcomplete bm, one feels backed up. i always did.

anyway, worrying never helps and it always make things seem worse than they really are. please try to stop worrying


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

You're welcome


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. After some time again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 9.50. Firm, dark brown BM. Seems not complete. Don't know why. Had taken powder also.


----------



## GJMody

I am always thinking about my bowels. That is affecting them.


----------



## annie7

are you really sure it's not complete?? do you feel backed up, very uncomfortable, in pain , and feel like you have to go some more? do you have another, faint urge?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I am always thinking about my bowels. That is affecting them.


right--you don't want to keep obsessing over them. try to focus on something else when you find yourself doing this.


----------



## GJMody

Had taken a nap. None of the above. But just farted and foul smell came. Whenever I have incomplete BM this happens. When I have complete BM I do fart but no foul smell. Don't feel backed up, not uncomfortable, no pain,no faint urge. Will follow your advice.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Ya but you didn't reply regarding foul smell emanating.


----------



## annie7

what do you want me to say? farts smell bad.


----------



## GJMody

So that doesn't indicate incomplete BM?


----------



## GJMody

So that doesn't indicate incomplete BM?


----------



## GJMody

So that doesn't indicate incomplete BM?


----------



## annie7

i've never heard of that indicating an incomplete bm. everybody's farts smell.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and warm.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Just did Yoga. What are you doing? I am watching news.


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

I am puzzled. How are u able to chat while doing work?


----------



## annie7

when i get an email from you (or anyone), i interupt what i'm doing and i go to the computer or my phone and answer it.


----------



## GJMody

That's so kind of you. You are prompt r your replies. Have been chatting with Jeremy. He has financial probs in addition to health voes. Charlotte busy. Tauzer to move to New place by tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

thanks.

yes, it's too bad jeremy has both financial problems and health problems.

where is tauzer's new place?


----------



## GJMody

Very close to his present one. Walking distance. His current house owner selling it.


----------



## annie7

hope this new house works better for him than the old one


----------



## GJMody

Ya. As mentioned before his daughter lives with him.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

As you don't have kids, you don't have that responsibility. Unlike me.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Had taken a nap. It's 11.20. Had dinner. Rice and yogurt. Will take meds. Housework done?


----------



## annie7

yes. going outside to water my plants.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep. It's 1.30.


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.04 there


----------



## annie7

Yes it is


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank little kefir. Had rice and potatoes. I so wish prucalopride would work again.


----------



## GJMody

Does celery juice works for constipation? Jeremy told me.


----------



## annie7

yes, i wish prucalopride would work again for you, too.



GJMody said:


> Does celery juice works for constipation? Jeremy told me.


never heard of it. worth a try, i guess. does it help him?


----------



## GJMody

It gives him diarrhea which he says is better than gas n bloating. I won't have celery, don't like the taste. Prunes are better but I forget to have them. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is cool and rainy. migraine weather.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Putting phone on charge


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Phone charged 60%. 5.50 here. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

finishing up breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you think dulcolax has lost little effect?


----------



## annie7

no i don't


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Starting Yoga soon.


----------



## annie7

good


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. Watching CNN.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Do you complain to God regarding your health?


----------



## annie7

oh no. what would be the point? it is what it is (my health problems)


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It wouldn't help but may be out of anger which seems you don't have. Just was casually asking. Watching GPS with Fareed Zakaria.


----------



## annie7

nope--no anger.... like i said, it just is what it is. i'm just thankful my health problems aren't worse than they are.


----------



## GJMody

That's good attitude.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. Does Dr. Shultz formula work for all?


----------



## annie7

sounds like it does. i don't remember reading any posts from people saying that it didn't work.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I read from one guy here saying he has to go on increasing the dose to take effect.


----------



## annie7

I don't remember that. But anyway.. the only way you are going to know if it works for you or not is to try it yourself.


----------



## GJMody

You are right.


----------



## GJMody

It's 9.22 here. 9.5 hours India ahead.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to buy groceries. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Took dulcolax. Then drank kefir.


----------



## GJMody

Got urge at 2.30. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 2.40. Firm, one piece but not complete. Had taken dulcolax at 9. I want good, firm, complete BM like I used to before.


----------



## GJMody

Stress can aggravate GI symptoms like stomach pain, change in bowel habits and constipation.


----------



## GJMody

It's true other way around too.


----------



## GJMody

I ate rice n vegetable on Sat afternoon and only rice n yogurt in night. Yesterday I ate rice n potatoes both times. So today is the third day. Not eaten lunch yet. It's 3.15.


----------



## GJMody

My appetite has decreased bcoz of BM prob.


----------



## annie7

are you sure your bm was incomplete or are you just obsessing abut your bowels? do you feel backed up, bloated and uncomfortable or in pain and like more has to come out?

you say you are eating less. well, less food means a smaller bm. if you eat less, your bms will be smaller.


----------



## GJMody

I had pain in the morning so I took mebeverine. Don't know about backed up. No bloating, but uncomfortable in stomach. Don't feel more has to come out. I agree with your small BM statement.


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

it doesn't really sound like your bm was incomplete. if it was, you'd feel backed up.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> You there


i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Corona cases less than 300,000. But deaths more than 4,000. Total deaths 274,000. In US deaths 590,000.


----------



## GJMody

What are you doing? I am watching TV. Boring.


----------



## annie7

Making breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Cyclone here in 2 western states... Maharashtra and Gujarat. I have mentioned my religion before..Hindu. And you are Christian.


----------



## annie7

well i'm not really religious. and i don't want to get into a big religious discussion on here because that can be offensive to some people.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I forgot to tell you...my psychiatrist has told me to discontinue Lesoride med which is for depression and IBS. I don't think it's working. He said to take one for 20 days and then stop. Currently I am taking one at night. Previously two at night. What should I do?


----------



## GJMody

My left hand fingers are shaking. He told taking Lesoride may bring on Parkinson's disease.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Currently I am taking one at night. Previously two at night. What should I do?


you should consult your doctor about this.


----------



## GJMody

He only advised. Just read it is used for gastric probs like nausea, vomiting, heartburn, indigestion and IBS among other things.


----------



## GJMody

My GI doc has not prescribed it.


----------



## GJMody

It is prokinetic same as prucalopride.


----------



## annie7

so you don't think it's working?

i'm not sure i'd want to take a drug that can cause parkinson's disease...maybe it would be a good idea to discontinue it like you doctor said.


----------



## GJMody

So I thought. Thanks. Doing housework? Treadmill done?


----------



## GJMody

Putting phone on charge


----------



## annie7

yes doing housework.

treadmill in about an hour or so


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Putting phone on charge


ok


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.10. Have to take meds. Treadmill done?


----------



## annie7

Oh yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Since last couple of weeks my bowels not good. Don't know bcoz of stress or my drinking habits. I am reducing my intake of juice. I have lost weight.


----------



## annie7

why do you keep saying your bowels haven't been good? whenever you take dulcolax, you have bms.

yes, if you reduce your food untake, you will lose weight.


----------



## GJMody

Will reply tomorrow in depth.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Don't know where to start. Since last few days I have been having bowel probs and stomach. I know you said form doesn't matter but the fact is my bowels are mushy, not regular bowels. As a result I am under lot of stress. The only thing I can point to is had lot of cranberry juice. Just read that excess cranberry juice causes stomach pain and abdominal spasms. That's what I am having. Woke up at 5.30 and again very small bowel. Then stomach pain so took mebeverine. I had depression for 2 mins and then went away. I am afraid that dulcolax effect reduced? Don't know. Can't eat much bcoz of bowel prob. My attendant told to drink warm water and eat fruits. So I am drinking warm water. Have you heard of Bael fruit, it is also called wooden apple. Supposed to help with indigestion and constipation. It's 3 pm. Not feeling good.


----------



## annie7

please try not to make yourself so upset about having mushy stools. maybe you should cut down a little of your syrup and then they will be less mushy but please do talk to your doctor about this first. it would be a good idea to talk to your gastro doc about all this anyway--see what he has to say.

it really doesn't sound to me that dulcolax is losing it's affect.


----------



## GJMody

Doctor is of not much help. He has already told me what medicine to take. Most days I take syrup. Is Ibergast effective?


----------



## GJMody

Have messaged my GI doc.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

ibergast never helped me but that's me. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doc told to take enema. No need.


----------



## GJMody

He said I can try Iberogast.


----------



## annie7

did you tell him about the mushiness and that you don't like mushy stools?


----------



## GJMody

I told him I am having bad bowels


----------



## annie7

did you tell him specfically that you had mushy stools and that you didn't like them? that's what you were complaining about.


----------



## GJMody

Just told him. Last time also he advised enema but I didn't take. That's not the solution.


----------



## annie7

no, that's not the solution.

by "mushy" do you mean they are soft or loose, like diarrhea.


----------



## GJMody

Soft. I read Iberogast safe for long term use. But one person reported heart palpitations. Overall reviews were positive.


----------



## annie7

well maybe your doctor doesn't think that soft stools are a problem. he did tell you that form doesn't matter.


----------



## GJMody

He didn't reply. I may try Iberogast. Not sure. Do you think I am taking too much stress. And this is affecting my bowels?


----------



## annie7

i think that yes, worrying obsessively about form like you do is giving you stress and that possibly could affect your bowels.


----------



## GJMody

I may sound obsessive but you know that people with IBS want good bowels. That said I should not take stress.


----------



## annie7

i didn't care what my stools looked like. i just wanted them out of my colon. and so did my constipated friends. i honestly don't know anyone who is obsessed with form like you are.


----------



## GJMody

Ok but I know what good stools look like and I would like to have them. That's me. It's 6.11 here. How is the weather? Going out? Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok but I know what good stools look like and I would like to have them.


right. but you're making yourself all stressed out when you don't have "good" stools and all that stress is bad for you.

weather is warm and sunny.

leaving in an hour to take cat to the vet for a check up. don't have much time for chat.


----------



## GJMody

You are right. When will you return?


----------



## annie7

Not sure


----------



## GJMody

It's almost 9 there. So you will go at 10. It may take one to two hours may be I am guessing.


----------



## annie7

maybe . can't chat anymore i have too much to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No problem. Thanks for your advice and support. I am lucky to have you as a friend. Bye. Message me after returning.


----------



## annie7

Thanks

Ok


----------



## annie7

back now. visit went well. cat wasn't happy about it, of course, but she's a senior and she needs needs regular check ups.


----------



## GJMody

I am sure she does. Senior? Meaning older? I was on zoom with my daughter.


----------



## annie7

yes--meaning older.

that's good you were on zoom with your daughter.


----------



## GJMody

Essentially she was taking advice from my brother in law and his daughter for her studies.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 10.04 here. Feeling sleepy but won't sleep now.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Sorry, went to sleep.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight abdomen heavy. Later heaviness reduced. Had lunch... rice, long gourd vegetable. Passing gas sometimes. It's 3 pm now. Will take dulcolax and powder tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Should I buy Iberogast? It's expensive. Rs. 6,000 here. Available online.


----------



## annie7

you can buy iberogast if you want--up to you.

do you think that the pre/probiotics you started taking are causing the mushy stool?


----------



## GJMody

Don't think so. In that case kefir should produce mushy stools also. I will chk, may be stop it and see. I have joined FB IBS group. One of the guys has showed me mind technique to implement. He no longer has IBS. His name is Jan from Czech republic. I have been drinking warm water since yesterday.


----------



## annie7

yes, i think you should experiment and stop the pre/probiotics for a while--maybe a week- and see if your stools improve.

hope this mind technique helps. did he charge you money for this?


----------



## GJMody

No. He did not. He is a nice guy. How can I paste the text from WhatsApp to here.


----------



## annie7

i don't know how you can copy and paste using a phone.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have not taken prebiotic today .Let me see how to paste


----------



## GJMody

It works like this: you take the most intense and repeating thought and start repeating it in your conscious mind. The reason it repeates is a sign it comes from unconscious mind. And you repeat the thought for 3 to 4 hours, every moment again and again until it looses energy and opposite thought comes up to your mind, then with the guidance of God next thought comes up and you repeat it until it looses energy. Until in a few months of every day work in your mind you are free from negatives inside your unconscious mind and with it ibs, mounted on emotional stress cannot function


----------



## GJMody

Please read


----------



## annie7

yes, i read it. hopefully this technique will help you.


----------



## GJMody

What do u think about it?


----------



## annie7

re the pre/probiotics: it could be that taking kefir alone was fine but adding the pre/probiotic in addition to keifir was enough to make your stools mushy


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> What do u think about it?


sounds like it might help you. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I will stop n see. Good idea. Jeremy pain bad. Suicidal n depressed.


----------



## annie7

sorry about jeremy. wish he could get some help


----------



## GJMody

Ya. The Disability agency wants him to do difficult job so he told his GP to give a letter saying he cannot do the job due to pain n depression.


----------



## annie7

Hope the letter helps


----------



## GJMody

Me too. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is warm and sunny. supposed to get thunderstorms this afternoon.

going to grocery store in about an hour


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

5.38 here.


----------



## GJMody

5.38 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

When will u be back?


----------



## annie7

IDK. Depends how busy they are


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

How was the trip


----------



## annie7

Fine


----------



## GJMody

Had dinner, took dulcolax. Rice, vegetable, yogurt.


----------



## annie7

That's good you took dulcolax


----------



## GJMody

I do think IBS for some people is both physical and mental. But not for all. For you it was physical as you don't have depression.


----------



## annie7

right. i had colonic inertia and pfd--both physical.


----------



## GJMody

That's what I am saying. In my case I have bipolar disorder which affects the bowel to some extent.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Nearing 9 pm here. I am not going to take powder. I think it's not suiting me.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Drugs/pharmaceuticals are multi billion industry in America. They spend lot of money in research so they gotta make money thru sales...ethical or non ethical.


----------



## annie7

idk what you mean by "ethical or non ethical sales"

the money spent on reasearch and development is one reason why drugs are so expensive.


----------



## GJMody

Ethical means thru fair means. Unethical means thru unfair means. They have sales reps who push their meds to docs, for docs to push to patients. Even though there are generic drugs docs push expensive drugs bcoz they get commission from pharma cos.


----------



## annie7

well, my insurance won't pay for a brand name script if a generic is available. so i have to take generics.


----------



## GJMody

That's a good policy.


----------



## annie7

well, i'd rather take the brand name drug than the gereric if i could. just my own personal preference here.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Don't both of them have same ingredients?


----------



## annie7

they're supposed to. like i said, this is my own personal preference


----------



## GJMody

I also prefer branded but if I get generic cheaper then I buy it. A gal on FB asked me for money I refused and blocked her.


----------



## annie7

Good. Don't give money to people on FB


----------



## GJMody

Never. I have been scammed before once.


----------



## annie7

on FB? that's too bad.


----------



## GJMody

No. On WhatsApp. But didn't lose money.


----------



## annie7

That's good you didn't lose money


----------



## GJMody

10.30 here. Have taken meds.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Guy committing suicide on suicide forum site


----------



## annie7

why do you even read that site??


----------



## GJMody

I sometimes read to post my comments.


----------



## annie7

post your comments about somebody's suicide???


----------



## GJMody

No. Reply to others post.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank kefir. Don't know why no BM. Had taken dulcolax yesterday. It's 12 pm here.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm yet. hopefully soon.


----------



## GJMody

I am fed up. Life was good with prucalopride working.


----------



## GJMody

How is weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy and warm.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Urge coming.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Not strong yet.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully it will get strong.


----------



## GJMody

That's my life! Waiting for everything. My parents should not have given me birth! They had a toxic relationship.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry...just angry


----------



## annie7

sorrty you're so upset.


----------



## GJMody

What to do? Don't know


----------



## annie7

well, this has happened to you before. just take more dulcolax tonight and hopefully you'll have a bm tomorrow.

i still think dulcolax would work better for you if you took it every day like i did or even every two days. waiting three days like you do just means there's more stool in there and dulcolax has to work harder to get it out.


----------



## GJMody

Will have to take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Still urge there. Do you know Iberogast med is herbal liquid?


----------



## annie7

yes, i told you i tried it before and it didn't help me,

if you don't get any answers to your post about iberogast, do a board search on it. we've had a lot of posts here about it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## GJMody

When is your accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

in two weeks


----------



## GJMody

Ok. At least it's helping a little.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Woman in the FB group has severe stomach pain so she getting scan.


----------



## annie7

i've had that before, when i had my colon. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## GJMody

Had my colon?


----------



## annie7

right. i no longer have my colon. hence the ileostomy.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm...ok. Can I ask you a question?


----------



## annie7

Sure


----------



## GJMody

You have several illnesses with pain. How do you manage them? Is there any technique you use? Bcoz stress and anxiety is causing me bowels prob since last few weeks. I need to get a handle on it. Used to have good bowels before.


----------



## annie7

no there isn't any technique i use. i just put up with the pain.

don't you have meds you can take for the anxiety?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. But my anxiety is not severe. The med doc gave is low dose...Clonotril.


----------



## annie7

Does that med help you


----------



## GJMody

Haven't tried regularly. Doc told to use only on emergency basis.


----------



## annie7

you say your anxiety is causing your bowel problems so maybe you should have an anxiety med that you can take every day. there are a lot of different anxiety meds available.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Let me take for a week.


----------



## annie7

so you are going to try taking your current anxiety med every day for a week? maybe you should check with your doctor first, just to make sure this is ok with him


----------



## GJMody

He told to take it if I have anxiety. May be take alternate days. Will see.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Have taken dulcolax. It's 8.37 here.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope it works tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Ya. 11.20 there. It's 8.50 here.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Housework done? Treadmill?


----------



## annie7

Still doing housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Just took meds. Nearing 10.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope you have a good BM tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Went to shop to buy air freshener. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No strong urge. Third time drank tea. BM at 9.15 but incomplete. Either dulcolax losing effect or stress affecting my bowels. Don't know. No pain yet.


----------



## GJMody

I asked Charlotte regarding stress and anxiety. She said there are other people who are worse off. Told me to concentrate on outside world and do joyful activity. The thing with IBS, doctors are unsure whether stress aggravates IBS or IBS causes stress. Stress and anxiety don't cause IBS but they aggravate IBS.


----------



## GJMody

Just read that lettuce produces gas and to certain extent abdominal distension. I have been eating lettuce since 5 days. What's your view?


----------



## annie7

when you say your bm was incomplete, how do you know? do you feel backed up?

i used to eat lettuce all the time and it never gave me problems. do you have gas and abdominal distension now??


----------



## GJMody

I saw my stools plus I have that feeling. I have gas. Don't know about distension.


----------



## GJMody

Am having feeling to go to bathroom but not strong.


----------



## annie7

like i've said before, you really cannot tell the completeness of your bm just by looking at it. an abdominal xray will tell you that. and you keep saying that you're not eating as much. less food means smaller stools.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out? It's 5.10 here.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy told effect of Iberogast lessening.


----------



## GJMody

IBS can't be cured, just managed.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and very hot. not going out.

that's too bad that the effects of iberogast are lessening for jeremy. the only way you are going to know if iberogast works for you or not is to try it yourself.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I know. Not available in pharmacy. Only online.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

Do you think stress and worrying affecting my bowels?


----------



## annie7

idk. i had an extremely stressful job but dulcolax always worked for me.

i do think you should try to stop worrying and stressing about your bms. it's not doing you any good. worrying always makes things seems worse than they really are.


----------



## annie7

please try to focus your mind on something else other than your bowels. didn't that FB guy tell about a technique for that?


----------



## GJMody

Yes he did. But first he told to think about repeatedly negative thoughts during day. Then slowly these thoughts will go, replaced by new positive thoughts.


----------



## annie7

oh, ok. i really not even sure that would work.

i think a long time ago you had a counselor who told you how to focus your mind? anyway--please try fo focus your mind on the present moment-- on what you're doing right now--instead of constantly obsessing about your bowels all the time. .


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I read my counselor notes every morning without fail. Takes half hour to do this. I read it after having tea.


----------



## annie7

That's good remember to practice what he says


----------



## GJMody

Right. When I was on prucalopride, even when I had anxiety and stress, my BM were ok.


----------



## annie7

yes, that's shame that prucalopride doesn't work for you anymore.


----------



## GJMody

I am very disappointed and frustrated that prucalopride stopped working. You said to contact pharma co. but they are only interested in making money. I had contacted in the past regarding dosage but they couldn't reply..


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Calling my kids in some time.


----------



## annie7

actually, as i recall, i called shire pharma about prucalopride and asked them about your dose and the rep was very nice. she said that yes, you were on a high dose but if your doc said it was ok to take that dose, then it should be ok.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Here they were nice but could not answer my question. Spoke to my wife. Kids are out cycling. I really miss them. They will call.


----------



## annie7

That's good that your kids will call


----------



## GJMody

Spoke to kids. Both joining same school. Opening on June 21st. Son misses me. Lockdown creating probs. Should I decrease dose of prucalopride?


----------



## annie7

if prucalopride isn't helping you, why take it at all?


----------



## GJMody

I know. But I am assuming it may be helping little bit along with dulcolax. It's complex situation.


----------



## annie7

ok. then keep taking it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Taking 4mg morning, 4mg night. Have to decide whether to reduce.


----------



## annie7

ok. but if you think it's helping--well, if it were me, i wouldn't reduce if i thought it might be helping


----------



## GJMody

I know. I will continue. Jeremy smashed Iberogast bottle to the floor costing $ 41. Just had rice, lentils, yogurt.


----------



## annie7

why did he do that? i guess it was an accident?


----------



## GJMody

No. Med not working so angry.


----------



## GJMody

My GI doc won't give me any new med. Linzess not available here. Lubiprostone not working. Any other med you can think of?


----------



## annie7

well that was silly because all jeremy did was create a big mess for him to clean up


----------



## annie7

well, here in the usa we have trulance (plecanatide), zelnorm (tegaserod), pizensy


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm mechanism same as prucalopride I think. Plecanatide not available here. Pizensy have to check. Are all for IBS-C?


----------



## annie7

yes, but zelnorm still might help you. definitely worth a try--you've nothing to lose if you try it.

yes, all of these are for ibs-c.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## annie7

You're welcome


----------



## GJMody

Zelnorm very costly..$435 for 60 pills. It may aggravate depression n suicidal thoughts. Patients to be monitored. Just checked.


----------



## GJMody

Plecanatide works as laxative... same as dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

Pizensy very expensive. One month cost $15500


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Zelnorm very costly..$435 for 60 pills. It may aggravate depression n suicidal thoughts. Patients to be monitored. Just checked.


prucalopride can also aggravate depression and suicial thoughts, just like zelnorm. check it out.



GJMody said:


> Plecanatide works as laxative... same as dulcolax.


and that;s good. means it works.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 9.37 here.


----------



## annie7

https://www.mayoclinic.org/drugs-supplements/prucalopride-oral-route/side-effects/drg-20452343?p=1

scroll down to : other medical problems.


----------



## GJMody

Read it. My doc told to take 2mg. But I told my previous doc about dosage he said try to reduce it. On Canadian website it says side effects at extremely high dosage.


----------



## annie7

so are you going to reduce the dose?


----------



## GJMody

Have to think. You think I should reduce it?


----------



## GJMody

Judging by the bowel probs of last few days do you think dulcolax losing effect?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Have to think. You think I should reduce it?


well, like i said earlier: if it were me, i wouldn't reduce if i thought it might be helping. uless, of course, you think your current dose is giving you side effects.

no, i really don't think that dulcolax is losing it's effect. you're still having bms.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have to take meds.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Going to sleep. Good day.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank kefir. Just checked my weight. I have lost 11 pounds i.e. 5 kgs. I was 75 kgs, now I am 70 kgs. Really worried. I checked on internet. They advised to increase food intake. Also eat nuts n avocados. What's your view?


----------



## GJMody

I checked even thought I didn't take Miralax syrup on some days I had good bm's. My old GI has given syrup to increase appetite.


----------



## annie7

yes, you should eat calorie dense foods like nuts, advacado, etc to gain back your weight and not lose any more. ask your cook to make you meals that have more calories in them. you could also consult a dietitian or nutritionist. some of them are trained in how to help people with GI problems.


----------



## annie7

this is also why your stools are smaller. they are smaller not because they are incomplete but because you are eating less food.


----------



## annie7

you can also drink nutritional drinks like boost or ensure to get extra calories. that's what i do. i drink one boost three times a day so i don't loose weight.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I like nuts...almonds, pistachio, walnuts,cashew nuts. Like avacados too. May take appetite increasing syrup. Did Yoga in morning. Ate Indian bread and egg plant, salad, yogurt. One piece of Indian bread. Again in morning just before waking up, I had fear thought.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy said he won't live till he is 40. He is 39. I told him that pain management clinic can make exception if he doesn't have money.


----------



## annie7

why did you have a fear thought?

poor jeremy. yes i hop he can find a PM clinic that will help him.


----------



## GJMody

Fear thought bcoz of bad bowels last few days. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

please try not to focus on your bowels.

weather is hot, humid and cloudy.

gettin my hair cut at noon.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Has summer begun in USA? I see you are very particular about your hair.😀


----------



## annie7

technically summer doesn't begin until june 20 but the weather has been unseasonably hot this year.

now it's raining.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I told Jeremy to move to India after his govt resumes flights. I want to meet you, Jeremy and Charlotte too in future.


----------



## GJMody

Hot weather bcoz of climate change. Getting hotter each passing year.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. I told Jeremy to move to India after his govt resumes flights.


yes, you've mentioned this before. do you think he will move to india?


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. He might but I told him he has to work, no govt. assistance here.


----------



## annie7

oh, i see.


----------



## annie7

i thought he was too sick to work.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. It's 6.15 here. My sis called. I told her feeling suffocated due to lock down.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ya. It's 6.15 here. My sis called. I told her feeling suffocated due to lock down.


yes, you've mentioned this before. i really don't know why you feel suffocated. i didn't.


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz can't go out. Whole day indoors.


----------



## annie7

does the lockdown in india mean that you can't even go outside? you have to stay in your house all day? you've been going to work, haven't you?? and the grocery store.


----------



## GJMody

No. Can't go out. Only in morning for 4 hours so not working. When I work I don't think abt IBS


----------



## annie7

oh i thought you said you've been going in to work everyday.

i have lot of days when i don't go outside.


----------



## annie7

how do they expect you to get food if you cannot go to the grocery store


----------



## GJMody

We go to store in morning. Open from 6 to 10am.


----------



## annie7

That's good


----------



## GJMody

Now another problem. Those recovering from covid are diagonized with black fungus. Already 200 people died.


----------



## annie7

oh how sad


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Black fungus spreads from mouth to sinus to eyes to brain. If it enters brain, the person dies. Injection very expensive n scarce.


----------



## annie7

yes, how sad.


----------



## GJMody

Am watching TV. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

How much time for hair cut.


----------



## annie7

Maybe an hour with the drive


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Short time.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Going now?


----------



## annie7

Yes. See you later


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

I just asked on Google Why prucalopride stops working. There were no answers. Only one website reported that the long term efficacy of prucalopride is yet to be ascertained. It's 10.20 here.


----------



## annie7

prucalopride does not stop working for everyone. i've read posts from people who've been on it for years and have had good success with it..


----------



## GJMody

I know. You have mentioned it earlier. They are the lucky ones.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Am sleepy.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank kefir. It's 10 here.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go


----------



## GJMody

It's 4.40. Had gone to sleep. I tried Homoeopathy, it didn't work. Taking dulcolax tonight. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is hot and cloudy. supposed to get thundershowers.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Going in few mins to shave my beard.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Shaving done. Will take dulcolax in one hour. It's 6.04. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

just finished breakfast. brushing my teeth, etc


----------



## GJMody

Should I try homeopathy again? I have tried twice before but it didn't work.


----------



## annie7

up to you. never worked for me but that's me. and you did already try it twice.


----------



## GJMody

Right. So you did try homeopathy? In Michigan? Was he Indian?


----------



## annie7

yes. it was many years ago.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. My kids went for picnic today. Not far, just on outskirts. I have posted their new pic yesterday on FB. Please see. Search name: Gaurang Mody


----------



## annie7

very nice pic. your kids are very good looking. they obviously take after their father.


----------



## GJMody

LOL! May be they do. They are tall. Sending my attendant to pharmacy tomorrow morning to buy my meds. If I recollect you don't take many meds, just a few.


----------



## annie7

i have about 9 meds i take. i don't take all of them every day (like my migraine meds)


----------



## GJMody

Former Japanese PM quit his job bcoz he had ulcerative Colitis.


----------



## annie7

right


----------



## GJMody

His name Shinzo Abe.


----------



## GJMody

Zoom with kids and bro in law whom I don't like. In 15 mins


----------



## annie7

that's nice you can zoom with your kids.


----------



## GJMody

Zoom meeting over. Ulcerative Colitis is painful. What is the reason behind my weight loss? I have emailed Welling Homeopathy. Let's see what it says.


----------



## annie7

you're losing weight because you're not eating as much. that's what you said earlier. and then we talked about how you should start eating higher calorie foods like avocados.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

done with that. going to walk on the treadmill now.


----------



## GJMody

Good Am watching TV. Phone on charge.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. It's 3.30 here. 6 pm there. Watching TV?


----------



## annie7

Eating dinner


----------



## GJMody

Early?


----------



## annie7

no. we always eat dinner at 5:30 pm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Woke up at 7.30. Drank water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge no BM. Taken dulcolax yesterday night. Why no BM.


----------



## GJMody

Fed up.


----------



## GJMody

Mild urge is coming. Not strong. It's 3.30


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

hope your urge get stronger.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I have taken 2 dulcolax one hour back. We're you busy?


----------



## GJMody

Have ordered bake fruit pulp. Supposed to help constipation. But WebMD.com says not helping. Other websites say helping.


----------



## GJMody

Bale fruit


----------



## annie7

so you took two more dulcolax in addition to the one you took last night?

hope the fruit helps.

i am going to take a shower now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I don't know why am I not having BM even after taking 3 dulcolax. Previously I used to have.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Took two more dulcolax in evening.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why you're not having bms, either, although this has happened before.

maybe you should try another laxative like Dr Schultz interstnal formula #1.


----------



## GJMody

I can't afford it. As I told you before it's very expensive as I have to pay in Rupees and not in dollars. Dulcolax working slow. Drank warm turmeric milk.


----------



## annie7

you could borrow money from your sister (or someone else) to pay for it. i really think you should give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

What do u think about bael fruit? Most websites say it helps constipation. But WebMD says no evidence.


----------



## annie7

Never heard of it


----------



## GJMody

Blood test and stool tests show no inflammation.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

Weather is hot


----------



## annie7

Not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I have to take second vaccine shot. Will call vaccination centres tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Do you have any suggestions for constipation in addition what I am doing. I have the old herbal powder named Kayamchurna. Thinking of taking it also but not at the same time as dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

no, sorry, i don't, other than to borrow some money from someone and buy dr schultz intestrinal formula #1 and try it.


----------



## annie7

or, like i said earlier, you could try taking dulcolax every two days instread of every three days. it might work better for you then if you only have two days worth of stool in there instead of three.


----------



## GJMody

Will try. My attendant told to stop rice/ lentils mix. It's binding and gives constipation. He has suggested some other recipes. Plus daily banana, apple, papaya for fiber. What do you think?


----------



## annie7

woth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

good luck. keep me posted.


----------



## GJMody

Do u like living in America?


----------



## annie7

Sure


----------



## annie7

Do you like living in India


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Not bad. Complete freedom here.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching news


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Housework over? Treadmill?


----------



## annie7

Not over yet. Then treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Wish I could see you but your FB no pic.


----------



## annie7

nope. no pics.

no pic on FB either. btw, annie is not my real name.


----------



## GJMody

I know Annie is not your real name. What is? You know my real name. I don't show my pics to everybody.


----------



## annie7

sorry but i value my privacy and don't want my real name out there.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No probs. Annie works for me. As long as we chat.


----------



## annie7

right!


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done


----------



## annie7

On it now


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

You must have had a hard time dealing with CI and PFD


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

Yes I did


----------



## GJMody

Meaning?


----------



## annie7

it was miserable but at least taking dulcolax and milk of mag helped.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Does your husband work part time or is he home?


----------



## annie7

He's retired


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Postal job is very stressful. Mail never stops.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## annie7

plus we worked inside with the customers and i found working with the public very stressful


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Mild urge there.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope it gets stronger


----------



## GJMody

Not getting strong.


----------



## GJMody

Had taken 2 dulcolax at 4, one more at 6.


----------



## annie7

hope they start working soon.


----------



## GJMody

Why is it taking long?


----------



## annie7

dulcolax always took a good ten hours to work for me. but i don't know what the ones you took yesterday aren't working, they aren't expired, are they?


----------



## GJMody

No. Sometimes they don't work next day


----------



## annie7

Yes, I've noticed that


----------



## GJMody

It's 11.45 here and there? You think I need more fiber...fruits.


----------



## annie7

idk. for some people, more fiber can help but i found that i did much better with very little fiber. when your colon moves slowly, dumping more fiber in there can just back it up all the more. that's what happened with me. you have to experiment to see how much or how little fiber works for you. if you eat a lot of fiber, be sure and drink lots of water, too.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I am sleepy


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Good day


----------



## annie7

thanks


----------



## GJMody

Just woke up. It's 2.35. Are you there


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 7.15. BM firm but incomplete. Why? It's 7.40 now.


----------



## GJMody

Stress upsets gut and tenses yr muscles making constipation worse.


----------



## GJMody

I am having bad bowels bcoz of stress or I am stress bcoz of bad bowels. Should I go for CBT?


----------



## GJMody

Just checked that Homeopathy website. 12-18 months long treatment. Cost Rs.5,000 for 3 months.


----------



## GJMody

If I have incomplete bowels then stool will accumulate.


----------



## GJMody

Done CBT last year. I have notes which I read daily


----------



## annie7

are you absolutely sure your stools are incomplete? do you feel like there's more stool in there that needs to come out? you have been eating less so naturally your stools are smaller.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Sure. I passed one small bowel later. I am sure not passing bowels since one week. That's why getting headaches. I am not eating that less. Is stress affecting my bowels?


----------



## GJMody

*not passing complete bowels


----------



## annie7

you could always give yourself an enema if you want to get the rest of your stool out.


----------



## GJMody

Enema doesn't help. Tried before. Gonna eat papaya soon. You didn't answer... whether stress is causing bowel prob or incomplete bowel causing stress?


----------



## annie7

i think both are true.

you could also try a glycerin suppository to get the rest of your stool out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

or you could try a dulcolax suppository. those are quite strong. i used to use them.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I think dulcolax effect is lessening. I am having BM but not full. Either that or stress, anxiety effecting.


----------



## GJMody

Should I take 2 dulcolax tonight?


----------



## annie7

Right. Sorry that is happening


----------



## annie7

Yes you can


----------



## GJMody

Ok. IBS website also I need to observe my BM. Saw on Google.


----------



## annie7

what exactly do you mean by this???


----------



## GJMody

Meaning I must observe the stools.


----------



## annie7

You do that already


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Bael fruit coming on May 30


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Hope it helps. Does more water help bowels. My friend told to drink 2 litres daily.


----------



## annie7

yes water is supposed to help your bowels. we talked about this before.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. IBS sapping my energy


----------



## annie7

yes, constantly worrying about it and stressing out over it can sap your energy.


----------



## GJMody

You are right.


----------



## GJMody

Losing weight is worrisome.


----------



## annie7

that's because you're eating less. we talked about this before. eat more foods that are high in calories like avaocados, etc. if you're that worried, see a doctor.


----------



## GJMody

No need to see doctor. Will eat high calory foods. Doctors are least bothered. Most interested in money.


----------



## annie7

yes do eat more high calorie foods.


----------



## GJMody

Phone on charge. Watching TV. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Need to reduce stress.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

About to eat. Indian bread, potato, yogurt. Housework done?


----------



## annie7

Not yet


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Food finished. It's 8.30 here


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Have you watched comedy show Married With Children?


----------



## annie7

Yes. It was ok. Not a big fan of comedies, though


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I know you don't like comedies but I loved that show. It's 9.42 here. Don't know what happened to Charlotte. We were chatting, suddenly she left. Treadmill done?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Had breakfast at 11.30. Ate lunch...tomato rice at 2.30. Had psyllium husk with water. Not feeling good.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

why aren't you feeling well?


----------



## GJMody

Tension of BM. Charlotte not feeling well. Jeremy depressed and suicidal. Nothing going right.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that.


----------



## GJMody

You told me not to take stress. I am trying. What else to do? And my weight loss is also due to bowel prob.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken psyllium husk also


----------



## annie7

like i said before, eat high calorie foods like avocados. tell your cook you need to gain weight and have her make you meals that are high in calories


----------



## GJMody

She only knows limited recipes to cook. Rice, lentils, vegetables, Indian bread, salad.


----------



## annie7

well she's a cook--she should be able to figure something out. if not, get another one.maybe your sister can suggest some high calorie meals for you, or you can just do your own research on the internet. it's certainly easy enough to do. you can also drink a nutritional supplement.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

i really hope you follow my diet recommendations.

weather is hot and it's raining.

going to pharmacy and grocery store in about 90 minutes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you feel tired often?


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

Good. Me too as I am drinking turmeric milk. Flights cancelled so my kids can't come. Lockdown effect


----------



## annie7

sorry about that


----------



## GJMody

I asked my GI doc as to why prucalopride not working. He didn't reply.


----------



## GJMody

He doesn't know the answer.


----------



## annie7

yes you've mentioned this several times before.

really, i don't think you should hold this against him. nobody knows the answer. you even googled it. no one knows.


----------



## GJMody

No. I had asked this question to my previous docs. This is the first time I asked my present doc. Ya, noone knows. It's 5.38 here. Will do yoga after some time. You don't do Yoga.


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

You had mentioned earlier you don't take many meds.


----------



## annie7

i said i take nine prescription meds


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I take 7 presc. meds.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Housework done? Treadmill?


----------



## annie7

i haven't even finished breakfast yet. then i am going to grocery store and pharmacy,


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Are you happy you have had ostomy?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Thought so. No more BM probs.


----------



## GJMody

Thought so. No more BM probs.


----------



## GJMody

Thought so. No more BM probs.


----------



## annie7

right.

i have to leave in about 20 minutes so i'm sorry but i don't have a lot of time to chat right now. talk to you when i get back.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. No prob. Happy trip


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

yes. trip went well.


----------



## GJMody

Good. Am gonna eat n put my phone on charge. See you in a bit.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done


----------



## annie7

No. Have to do housework first


----------



## GJMody

Right. 9 pm here


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Housework done?


----------



## annie7

yes. treadmill too.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry went to sleep. Almost 12 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Do u take a nap during day


----------



## annie7

no


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.30. Drank water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Drinking kefir later. Will take dulcolax tonight.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go.

good you're taking dulcolax tonight.


----------



## GJMody

Homeopathy doc called me. Said it will take one year to get better. In between I may feel ok, but later not ok. One year cost Rs. 12,000. Three months Rs. 5,000. She didn't sound too confident.


----------



## annie7

what is this doc treating you for?


----------



## GJMody

IBS-C. One year is too long. Besides I don't think it will work.


----------



## GJMody

IBS-C. One year is too long. Besides I don't think it will work.


----------



## annie7

i thought you said you tried homeopathy before and it didn't work.


----------



## GJMody

I did. It looked like a good company so took a chance. I have taken psyllium husk today also. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

well if it didn't work then, i doubt if it will work now, especially since the lady didn't seem too confident.

just my opinion but i think you'd be better off spending that money on dr schultz formula #1.

weather is cooler and sunny. not sure if i'm going out or not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I told you Dr. Shultz formula is expensive, can't afford. From today I am going to utilize my sub conscious mind.


----------



## annie7

if you can't afford dr schultz, how can you afford homeopathy? just sayin'


----------



## GJMody

Dr. Shultz one month supply Rs.8000. Homeopathy one year Rs 12000.


----------



## annie7

can't you borrow money from someone--like your sister--to pay for dr schultz. i really think you should at least try it, especially if dulcolax isn't wokring too well for you--you keep saying you have incomplete bms.


----------



## GJMody

Doesn't seem available in India. 60 capsules $30 on Amazon US site. Can't borrow from sis.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad. I think it would help you


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling too well.


----------



## annie7

sorry. why not?


----------



## GJMody

Bowel tension. Nobody to help me. No medicine.


----------



## annie7

please try not to worry and obsess about your bowels. it doesn't help and gives you too much stress.

why don't you give your doc a call. maybe he can help.


----------



## GJMody

Trying. Doc is of no help. He had told to take enema


----------



## annie7

why don't you try the enema. they worked for me.


----------



## GJMody

Tried before. Didn't work. Besides I am unable to take on my own.


----------



## annie7

so why don't you tell your doctor this? maybe he'll have some other suggestions for you.


----------



## GJMody

He just told to continue present meds.


----------



## annie7

did you tell him dulcolax isn't working as well for you now?


----------



## GJMody

No. I have not. He doesn't care


----------



## GJMody

Can I take dulcolax and herbal powder (old one) with a gap of 2 hours?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No. I have not. He doesn't care


he can't help you if he doesn't know what's going on with you. i really think you should discuss this with him. or else find another doc--one who you think does care.



GJMody said:


> Can I take dulcolax and herbal powder (old one) with a gap of 2 hours?


idk. i guess. don't know why not.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Have already shown 3 doctors. They prescribed same meds. Prucalopride, Lubiprostone, Miralax syrup. You know I told you Lubiprostone doesn't work for me. Prucalopride stopped working. Syrup is not working as it should.


----------



## annie7

did you tell your doc that the syrup is not working as it should? he might tell you to take more.


----------



## GJMody

He has told to take twice but am only taking once.😟


----------



## annie7

if you told you to take it twice, then why are you only taking it once a day?? it'll work better for you if you follow his instructions.


----------



## GJMody

You are right


----------



## annie7

then why don't you do what he says??


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz I had good BMs last year even when I didn't take syrup


----------



## annie7

but that was last year. this is now.

anyway, i going to go run errands now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Message when free.


----------



## annie7

i'm back


----------



## GJMody

Errands done? It's 9.24 here Am watching be YouTube.


----------



## annie7

errands done.



GJMody said:


> Am watching be YouTube.


what's "be YouTube" ?


----------



## GJMody

Sorry. Went to sleep. Typo YouTube


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Then drank kefir.


----------



## annie7

did you take dulcolax last night? sorry, can't remember.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I did. Why no BM. Fed up.


----------



## annie7

sorry you didn't have a bm yet. hopefully you'll get an urge soon


----------



## GJMody

No urge. I wanted to ask you one question. I'm July I didn't have BM for 5 days. So I took dulcolax and herbal powder at same time. So next day I had 3 BM. But I got severe abdominal pain. So my question is can I take dulcolax and herbal powder but with a 2 hour gap.


----------



## annie7

yes, you asked that question yesterday. like i said, i don't know if that will work or not but it's worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

weather is cold and raining. migraine weather.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I take 3 dulcolax or 4? Never taken 4 before. It's 5.15 here.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy not well. Anxiety, diarrhea. I am not too well.


----------



## annie7

idk if it's safe to take 4 or not. maybe ask your doctor.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Jeremy not well. Anxiety, diarrhea. I am not too well.


sorry you're both not well.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doc of no help. But usual dose is 3. Just drank peppermint tea. What are you doing? I am just chatting with you. Charlotte not there. Jeremy there. Tauzer got injections for his bladder ulcer. Colonoscopy in July.


----------



## annie7

i am making breakfast right now.


----------



## GJMody

8.07 there


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Getting Bael fruit on 30th. Has to be mixed with jaggery and taken.


----------



## annie7

What is jaggery. Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Jagerry is sweet. Used as sugar substitute.


----------



## annie7

Ok. thanks


----------



## GJMody

I appreciate you chatting with me inspire of your health issues.


----------



## GJMody

*inspite


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Welcome. Doing Yoga in some time.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Was chatting with my daughter. My father in law birthday today. He passed away in 2018


----------



## annie7

that's good you were chatting with your daughter.

sorry you FIL passed away.


----------



## GJMody

Yoga done. One important question. When I have bad bm, I get nervous, jittery and anxious. How do I deal with this.


----------



## annie7

didn't your counselor tell you how to deal with these thoughts? also, you could take your anxiety meds.


----------



## annie7

that's right --He told you to practice DTM..Deliberate Thinking Method, he called it.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. He has told how to face fear, stress and anxiety. Am taking anxiety med. You have sharp memory. Ya he told about DTM too.


----------



## GJMody

Am reading counseling notes daily in morning. But I need to implement it.


----------



## GJMody

Am reading counseling notes daily in morning. But I need to implement it.


----------



## GJMody

Am reading counseling notes daily in morning. But I need to implement it.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right--you need to implement them.

actually i don't have a good memory. i just did a topic search here for the word "counselor" and it brought up all your posts with the word "counselor" in them.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm....ok. watching TV. Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Do you do housework all day?


----------



## annie7

no. only for about an hour or so.


----------



## GJMody

Hmmm...ok. Any new movie are you watching?


----------



## annie7

watching tv series called "the nest". it's british . it's not "the nest" with jude law in it.


----------



## GJMody

How is it?


----------



## annie7

It's quite good. Suspenseful


----------



## GJMody

Ok. How do you select movies/shows?


----------



## annie7

i read the synopsis. if it sounds good, i give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Ya but how do select it? You can see synopsis only after selecting. For eg. How did u select The Nest?


----------



## annie7

the synopsis is right there. on the tv. and i read it. i don't know what else say


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Got it. You see synopsis and select and watch.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Recharge my phone. See you soon.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Am here. Was reading Reader's Digest. Treadmill done?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am sleepy. It's 10.38 here


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Good day


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. At 9 again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 9.30 am . Smooth in one piece but not complete but better than few days back. Drank orange juice. Had to strain to pass BM. Am little better but not 100%.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8 am. Drank warm water. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. At 9 again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM at 9.30 am . Smooth in one piece but not complete but better than few days back. Drank orange juice. Had to strain to pass BM. Am little better but not 100%.


----------



## GJMody

Has dulcolax effect lessened or my stress increased.


----------



## GJMody

Appetite is poor. Just read drinking lemon water good for constipation and flushing out toxins.


----------



## annie7

sorry you had incomplete evacuation but at least it was more complete than before.

you can still eat even though your appetite is poor. i lost my appetite years ago. so i force myself to eat because i don't want to lose weight. it's really not that hard to do.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I take 2 dulcolax and herbal powder tonight? Last time when I had lot of lemon juice I had BM.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope you have a good bm


----------



## GJMody

Is dulcolax less effective or it stress


----------



## annie7

idk but you are certainly stressing out yourself because of your bms. please try to do the things your counselor told you to do. to reduce your stress.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I am trying. How is the weather? Going out? When is accupuncture?


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and cool.

not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Taking dulcolax, drinking kefir, doing Yoga, drinking water, taking psyllium husk, turmeric milk, started Bael fruit. Will start lemon water. What else can I do? Stopped walking.


----------



## annie7

why did you stop walking?


----------



## GJMody

Laziness. Will start. Will it help?


----------



## annie7

it might. worth a try. and it's just good to get exercise anyway.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Chatting with Dianne from UK. She has IBS-D. Awful. Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

not yet. still cleaning up after breakfast.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I take dulcolax and herbal powder, both. Last time I had severe pain.😟


----------



## annie7

well, do what you want but doesn't sound like it's a good idea to take both since they give you severe pain. wonder why that happens.

is the psyllium really helping or is it givng you incomplete bms?


----------



## GJMody

Psyllium helping little.


----------



## GJMody

Herbal powder is strong


----------



## annie7

What's in it


----------



## GJMody

Herbs. Chk on Google. Herbal powder Kayamchurna


----------



## annie7

Ok. Yes I already looked that up on Google


----------



## GJMody

What do u think


----------



## annie7

About what


----------



## GJMody

About the herbal powder


----------



## annie7

well it sounds effective although ayurvedic stuff never worked for me. but that's me. hope it's helping you


----------



## GJMody

I tried it before. Didn't work. Let's see.


----------



## annie7

oh that's too bad it didn't work for you.


----------



## GJMody

Phone on charge


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Chatted with my daughter in morning. Told her I was sad without her n my son.


----------



## annie7

that's good you talked to your daughter


----------



## GJMody

Watching tv. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Going to walk on treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Phone charged 50%. Lying down on bed. TV is boring.


----------



## annie7

That's too bad


----------



## GJMody

Had taken a nap. What are you doing? I took bipolar meds. Herbal powder after some time.


----------



## annie7

Eating lunch


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Are u free for chat


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

11.45 here. Herbal powder after half hour.


----------



## annie7

Hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Or I am in trouble.


----------



## annie7

are you taking dulcolax, too, or just the powder?


----------



## GJMody

Just powder. Sorry went to sleep. It's 2 am here. Taken powder.


----------



## annie7

just the powder and no dulcolax? well i hope the powder works by itself.


----------



## GJMody

Me too.


----------



## annie7

good luck


----------



## GJMody

Should I take dulcolax too?


----------



## annie7

if it were me, i'd take dulcolax, too. although now is kind of late to be taking it. i would have taken it at bedtime because it always takes a good ten hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Next time I will take. Woke up at 7. Went to buy groceries. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Had taken herbal powder.


----------



## GJMody

It's nearly 1 pm. Drank lemon water. No urge, no BM. Dulcolax effect lessened. Incomplete bowels. What to do?


----------



## GJMody

Just ate rice, ridge goud veg, salad, yogurt. No urge yet. It's 2 pm. May take dulcolax and herbal powder. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## annie7

sorry the herbal powder does not work by itself.


----------



## GJMody

Seems so . I used to walk fee days a week. Then stopped. It says walking helps constipation. And drinking lemon water. Shall I start walking? Do you think dulcolax effect reduced since last 10 days incomplete bowels.


----------



## GJMody

Five days


----------



## annie7

yes, you can start walking again. it's good exercise. and i've heard that it can help your bowels although it didn't help me. but that's me..


----------



## GJMody

It didn't help you bcoz you had colonic inertia and PFD right?


----------



## annie7

probably


----------



## GJMody

Going for walk . See you in a bit


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Am back Looks like I have to take dulcolax and herbal powder together with a one hour gap. How is the weather? Going out? It's 5.45 here.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Am back Looks like I have to take dulcolax and herbal powder together with a one hour gap.


yes, the powder does not work by itself. it might not work at all.

weather is sunny and cool. not going out


----------



## GJMody

I had depression day before yesterday in the morning. Then went away.


----------



## annie7

that's good that it went away.


----------



## GJMody

I have observed I am tense and stressed in mornings.


----------



## annie7

why ?


----------



## GJMody

Bowel issue. You said not to get stressed but ever since dulcolax effect reduced more tense. I really don't know effect reduced? Can you think of anything?


----------



## GJMody

why effect


----------



## GJMody

why effect


----------



## annie7

but you don't even let yourself go every morning--only every three days. so why do you get tense and stressed on the days that you don't want to go???


----------



## GJMody

You are right. I don't get that much tensed on the days I don't go. Can you tell why dulcolax effect reduced? Is it stress or body got used to it.


----------



## annie7

sorry but idk why dulcolax isn't working as well for you. i took it daily for 15 years and it never lost it's effect for me.

when you say you have incomplete bms, are they really incomplete? do you feel like there's more in there that needs to come out? do you feel pressure in your rectum? you keep saying you aren't eating as much--well, not eating as much will make your stools smaller.

i still think dulcolax would work better for you if you took it every other day or every day, like i did. when you don't have bm for three days, dulcolax has to work harder to get all that backed up stool out of there. you should at least give this a try. after all, you've nothing to lose.


----------



## GJMody

But previously also when I took every third day I had good bm's. Yes I know when I have complete bowels and when I have incomplete. For eg. Yesterday when I had incomplete bowels, there was pressure at rectum and feeling of wanting to go more. As far taking daily or every second I may give it a try.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> As far taking daily or every second I may give it a try.


yes, please do. it might help and like i said, you've nothing nothing to lose.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Phone on charge. Watching tv


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done? What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Walking on treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Just saw on You tube Doctor saying Bael fruit good for constipation, IBS. Have to take daily. Tomorrow I am buying jaggery to be had with this fruit.


----------



## annie7

hope it helps you


----------



## GJMody

Me too


----------



## GJMody

It's 9 am here. Woke up at 7.30. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Slight urge. Have taken 3 dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

hope your urge gets stronger. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Had taken 3 dulcolax at 9. Urge started coming at 3. Drank tea. Again drank tea at 3.15 and smoked cigarettes. BM at 4. Dark, firm, not full but better than 2 days back. No pain, bloating. I want good Oranjish bowels, like ones had in March and October last year. I visited one website. They have herbal powder for IBS. Have emailed them.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.

form doesn't not matter. even your gastro doc told you that. why do you want orange stools??


----------



## GJMody

Good, full, orange stools gives me satisfaction. Increases my appetite bcoz of full bowels. Why did aries_wmn tell walking doesn't help her. While the other guy told it helped.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Why did aries_wmn tell walking doesn't help her. While the other guy told it helped.


because it didn't help her. it didn't help me either. it's worth a try but i know of a number of people who were not helped by walking.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But I will walk daily


----------



## annie7

Good. It's good exercise


----------



## GJMody

How does treadmill help you?


----------



## annie7

well like i said, walking is good exercise. plus i have osteoporosis and walking helps keep my bones strong.


----------



## GJMody

That's good. I forgot to tell you I had herbal powder on Sat late night.


----------



## annie7

Did it help


----------



## GJMody

I didn't have BM yesterday and I didn't take yesterday so I don't know. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

sounds like it isn't helping if you didn't have a bm.

weather is cloudy. not going out


----------



## GJMody

Will continue to take the herbal powder.


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done? What is the cat doing?


----------



## annie7

i haven't finished breakfast yet. treadmill in a few hours


----------



## GJMody

Ok. As mentioned before I used to work in a deli in Philly. Made BLT sandwich, tuna sandwich, chicken salad sandwich ,coffee, sold magazines, There was this guy he used to drink large cup of black coffee. That's strong!


----------



## annie7

Yes it is


----------



## GJMody

And he used to drink daily. If I drink it I would get ulcers


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte not well. Jeremy seems ok today. Tauzer had severe left abdomen pain.


----------



## annie7

sorry about charlotte and tauzer


----------



## GJMody

Yep. Doctors don't know about Tauzer's symptoms.


----------



## GJMody

Going for walk


----------



## annie7

what do you mean they don't know about his symptoms??


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Going for walk


ok


----------



## GJMody

Meaning they are unable to diagonize Tauzer's illness.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad. i really wish someone could help him


----------



## GJMody

I have increased fibre...eating Bael fruit,apple, banana. And lemon juice.


----------



## annie7

hopefully increasing fiber will help you. more fiber doesn't help everyone though. it made me worse (and others i know) worse. but hopefully it will help you.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. More fiber doesn't bother me. Let's see. Housework done?


----------



## annie7

no


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Eating in 5 minutes. Boring food.


----------



## annie7

if it's boring food, why don't you ask your cook to make you something better. after all, you're paying her--you should have what you like.


----------



## GJMody

I will tell her. But I also have limitations when it comes to food. When prucalopride was working I could eat most food.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know. You've said that before


----------



## GJMody

Phone on charge. Treadmill done? It's 9.25 here


----------



## annie7

Yes treadmill done


----------



## GJMody

Ok. TV switched off. Charlotte went for a drive. Jeremy went off to sleep. Sydney four and a half hours ahead of India. Have to work from tomorrow...8 to 1.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Any plans for tomorrow? Have you visited Detroit? Motown city.


----------



## annie7

no plans for tomorrow.

yes i've been to detroit. it is both the Motor City and Motown


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Had a small lump firm BM. Do you think there is stool stuck in my colon?


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But what about the time when I have incomplete BM?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. But what about the time when I have incomplete BM?


don't understand what you mean by this.


----------



## GJMody

I meant when I have incomplete BM, then surely some stool will be left behind in colon.


----------



## annie7

but that doesn't mean that the stool is "stuck" in your colon. it comes out when you have your next bm.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Nearing 2 am. See you tomorrow. Good day. Hope I can sleep.


----------



## annie7

yes, hope you can sleep. have a good night.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7 am. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to work at 8.30.


----------



## annie7

right. not your day to go


----------



## GJMody

I am getting BM but not like before. Should I increase to 4 dulcolax. I really not want to. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

Is magnesium citrate good for constipation? I just read used for occasional constipation


----------



## annie7

you should ask your doc if it's ok to take four dulcolax. did you tell him that it isn't working as well for you any more?

weather is sunny. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

No I haven't.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Is magnesium citrate good for constipation? I just read used for occasional constipation


are you talking about magnesium citrate the mineral or the magnesium citrate that is a fizzy liquid and comes in a bottle.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> No I haven't.


well, you should. he needs to know what's going on with you so he can help you.

you also should tell him that you don't want to do an enema so he can give you other suggestions


----------



## GJMody

Other guy posted that magnesium citrate is an osmotic laxative. That means like Miralax. I will message my doc. I observed my food diary and saw that on Sunday I took lemonade, then after some time Bael fruit. On Saturday took Bael fruit and then kefir. Perhaps bad interaction. Just saying.


----------



## annie7

What do you mean by bad interaction


----------



## GJMody

Meaning foods that don't combine well. Just like eating hot soup and then drinking cold coke.


----------



## annie7

I didn't know that was a problem. Never heard of it


----------



## GJMody

Saw video by a doc. He said to mix bael fruit pulp with tree bark powder to be taken in yogurt and taken for IBS or any other digestive probs. I am gonna order powder on Amazon. Said to take twice a day. Results in 10-12 days.


----------



## GJMody

Actually Bael fruit powder.


----------



## annie7

so it's not tree bark powder.

there's a laxative called cascara sagrada that (i think) is some kind of powder from tree bark--if i'm remembering that right.


----------



## GJMody

It's kuda chhal...it is tree bark powder. I know cascara Sagrada...that's very harsh. It's used in Dr. Shultz intestinal formula.


----------



## annie7

i've taken cascara sagrada. didn't think it was harsh but that's me. it does work.


----------



## GJMody

I think I have taken too n Senna. Can't tolerate.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad. especially since dulcolax isn't working very well anymore.


----------



## GJMody

Why do you think it's losing effect?


----------



## annie7

Sorry I don't know


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just ate Bael fruit.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope it helps. Good luck


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing?


----------



## annie7

Eating breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Then housework?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. May I help u...😅


----------



## annie7

Sure lol


----------



## GJMody

😄😄


----------



## annie7




----------



## GJMody

Watching TV


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done?


----------



## annie7

Not yet


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just had dinner. Should I take dulcolax tomorrow morning?


----------



## annie7

why do you want to take it in the morning instead of at night?


----------



## annie7

did your gastro doc get back to you yet about whether you can take four dulcolax or not?


----------



## GJMody

No. He did not. Bcoz morning I have to leave early.


----------



## annie7

i guess i still don't understand why you want to take it in the morning but, sure, take it whenever you want.

i hope he gets back to you soon. maybe four would work better...


----------



## GJMody

I hope so. From what I have read can't take more than 3.


----------



## annie7

right. i've seen colonoscopy preps that tell you to take four but idk if it's safe to take four on a daily basis.


----------



## GJMody

I don't think taking 4 daily is ok. Better to take 3 next day. My daughter called and son too. Miss them.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know you miss them. At least you can talk to them on the phone. Better than nothing


----------



## GJMody

You are right. Corona has messed up things. No flights. It's not going away soon. Doc replied can take 4. I have asked daily? Await reply. At least this doc replies.


----------



## annie7

Oh good...so your doc said you could take four


----------



## GJMody

Saw on YouTube stress main issue in IBS.


----------



## annie7

Maybe for some people


----------



## annie7

i do know some people who have ibs and are not stressed out.


----------



## GJMody

True. Stress not the cause but aggravating factor in IBS. I am gonna take herbal powder tonight.


----------



## annie7

good luck. hope it helps. you've taken it before, right? did it help?


----------



## GJMody

No. No effect next day. I need to take with dulcolax one hour gap


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

are you going to try taking four dulcolax?


----------



## GJMody

I only have 3 left. Just took meds. 12.03 here.


----------



## annie7

Too bad you don't have four


----------



## GJMody

Ya but don't think I should take 4.


----------



## annie7

Hope three work for you


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Have taken 4 dulcolax at 8 am. It's 11.45 now.


----------



## annie7

you took four? yesterday you said you only had three dulcolax left.

it always took dulcolax a good ten hours to work for me.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. When I saw packet there was 4. I have stomach pain, slight urge😟


----------



## GJMody

Ya. When I saw packet there was 4. I have stomach pain, slight urge😟


----------



## GJMody

Ya. When I saw packet there was 4. I have stomach pain, slight urge😟


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

i was taking a shower. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.

sorry you're having pain. hope urge gets stronger


----------



## GJMody

Just had BM 15 mins back. Darkish, lump, not full. I am not getting good BM like before. IBS main cause is gut- brain disconnect. Food tolerance, stress is secondary. I had eaten only 3 meals before. I want to ask you an important question. That doctor on YouTube yesterday told to mix Bael fruit powder along with tree bark powder and take it with yogurt. He said it will give relief from constipation, diarrhea, loss of appetite, etc. He said effect in 10-12 days. But he didn't say how long to continue. So should I order the 2 powders?


----------



## annie7

is there any way you can ask the doctor guy this question? is there a way to contact thim?

sorry but idk the answer to that.

yes, maybe just order the two powders.


----------



## GJMody

No. Except post comments. Didn't leave mobile number or address. Ok. Will order. He seems genuine. Didn't ask for money. Powders available on Amazon. 
How is the weather?
Going out? 
What are you doing? It's 6.10 here.


----------



## GJMody

I have tried everything possible by me for IBS but nothing seems to work long term.


----------



## GJMody

Pray for me.


----------



## annie7

weather is sunny and warmer. supposed to rain later.

going to pharmacy and grocery store.

you should really talk to your gastro doc. maybe there are other things you can try. my gastro doc had me try misoprostol (cytotec). it's prescribed off label for chronic C. it worked but it gave me D. but my point is, you need to talk to your gastro because there may be other things you can try.


----------



## annie7

yes i have been praying for you


----------



## GJMody

My doc is not helpful. He just told to continue same meds. I asked him for alternative med. Again I will ask. Thanks for your prayers. 
When are you going? When will you be back?


----------



## annie7

if you don't like your gastro doc, get another one.

maybe there are constipation meds in india that we don't have over here.

leaving in 10 minutes.


----------



## GJMody

My previous doc was a senior one. He prescribed prucalopride, lubiprostone, Miralax. Lubiprostone is not working at all few months back. Taking prucalopride and syrup but are not working too.


----------



## annie7

yes, i know. sorry they're not working.


----------



## GJMody

This doc on YouTube told not to try any meds. Just take powder.


----------



## annie7

but the powder isn't even working for you.


----------



## GJMody

The one I am taking? Not taking regularly.


----------



## annie7

but it doesn't work when you take it. that's what you said. no bm


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Don't know what to do?


----------



## annie7

well if it isn't working, i would stop taking it.


----------



## GJMody

Right. Just messaged my doc for new med.


----------



## GJMody

I can't believe my filthy luck.


----------



## annie7

Good. Please let me know what he says


----------



## GJMody

Sure. Are you leaving?


----------



## annie7

back now. trip went well.


----------



## GJMody

Good. My doc told to take Miralax! I am already taking it. I asked if I can try librax...he didn't reply. I asked about med similar to prucalopride...he said no. So I am back to square one. 😟


----------



## annie7

did you tell your doc that you're already taking mirilax?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. He has replied and told to take Librax. It's a very old med. Used for IBS and intestinal spasms. Read reviews, most ppl taking for IBS and diarrhea. Many have been taking for a long time. I have asked doc if it's safe. Are you aware of this med? When in US, doc gave me Bentyl but that didn't work as I was suffering from depression.


----------



## annie7

yes, years ago i took librax to relieve intestinal spasms. it worked well for me. like any antispasmodic, it can cause constipation so i was careful not to take it too often.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Should I try it? I can take alternate days. What do you think?


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

well, like i said, it's an antispasmodic. you take it when you have pain from intestinal spasms. do you have pain every day? you just take it when you have pain. you do not take it to prevent pain.


----------



## GJMody

I don't have pain. But I do have IBS which the med helps so the data says


----------



## annie7

librax helped relieve my pain. it's an antispasmodic. it did abolutely nothing to help relieve my constipation. it is not a drug that helps to relieve C like prucalopride or zelnorm are supposed to do.


----------



## GJMody

So it won't help me with my bowels?🤔


----------



## annie7

no. it won't help you have a bm. all it does is relieve pain caused by intestinal spasms.


----------



## GJMody

I am gonna try it. If it doesn't work I will order powders. What do u say


----------



## annie7

sure, try it if you want but like i said, it won't help you have a bm.

you said earlier that the powder wasn't helping.


----------



## GJMody

Not that one. The new one.


----------



## annie7

What new one


----------



## GJMody

U forgot. I told u bael fruit powder n tree bark powder.


----------



## annie7

hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Supposed to help. Going to sleep. Good day.


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Hi. It's 2.30. My attendant has taken away dulcolax from me. Told if it's not helping no need to take it. I have started librax. Took it before lunch. My doc said to take at bedtime. My attendant doesn't know this. Kept it hidden in my room. It's anti anxiety and for intestinal disorders including IBS. Hope it works. Will talk to doc later. I need your help please.


----------



## GJMody

Attendant told to take herbal powder.


----------



## GJMody

All reviews of librax are positive.


----------



## annie7

why did you let your attendant take dulcolax away from you??? it still is working somewhat--you're just getting incomplete evacuation. i'm surprised you're letting him boss you around like that. yes librax does get good reviews for what it does. it is an antispasmodic. it is not a laxative. in fact, one of the side effects is constipation. it will not help you go.

https://www.rxlist.com/librax-side-effects-drug-center.htm


----------



## GJMody

He is a bastard. Then what to do? But the data says Librax is used for IBS. Reviews are good. Yesterday I mentioned the powder. But it does not address mental aspect. Don't know what to do? I am gonna speak to my doc after one hour. He said no similar med to prucalopride. You are the only person that can help me.


----------



## annie7

has he taken away prucalopride, too? that isn't working either but you are still taking it.


----------



## annie7

you should buy some more dulcolax and hide it from him.

like i said, librax will relieve pain. that is why it helps those with ibs. it will not help you go. it is not a laxative. it is an antispasmodic.


----------



## GJMody

No. Not taken prucalopride. My doc told yesterday to take Miralax twice daily. I know Librax is antispasmodic but it is also anti anxiety. Are you saying I should not take Librax? Then which med?


----------



## GJMody

Just read Librax causes constipation when combined with antispalytic agent or low residue agent


----------



## GJMody

Just read Librax causes constipation when combined with antispalytic agent or low residue agent


----------



## GJMody

Antisposlytic


----------



## annie7

no. you are supposed to take librax when you have abdominal pain due to intestinal spasms. i thought your doc gave you anti anxiety meds.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Antisposlytic


what's that??


----------



## annie7

i just googled that . it's not even a word.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry spelling mistake. I just now spoke to my GI doc. He said Librax for pain and IBS, can take it. He told to start Miralax aka polyethylene glycol 3 to 4 days daily. 30ml plus half glass water. He said no new med for IBS at present. He will inform me.


----------



## GJMody

Miralax for chronic constipation and faecal impaction.


----------



## annie7

right. hope it helps


----------



## GJMody

Should I order those two powder or wait?


----------



## GJMody

You there


----------



## annie7

sure--order two.. whatever you want


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Were you busy


----------



## annie7

busy cleaning up after breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Do you think powder will work? Or shall I wait?


----------



## annie7

idk if it will work or not. the only way you'll know is to try it.

try it today. why would you want to wait?


----------



## GJMody

I have to order it first.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Do that


----------



## GJMody

Have you heard Miralax working for others?


----------



## annie7

oh yes. it works for a lot of people.

it did not work for me because it's an osmotic laxative. i needed a stimulant laxative.


----------



## GJMody

Will it work for me? Bcoz stimulant laxative... dulcolax stopped working. I have to follow doctor advice.


----------



## annie7

idk if it will work for you or not. give it a try and then tell your doc if it helped or not.


----------



## GJMody

OK. He told me to take 4 times a day.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

You have pain daily or there are some good days.


----------



## annie7

Daily. No good days


----------



## GJMody

Oh God! It's good that you have a wonderful husband.


----------



## annie7

Yes it is


----------



## GJMody

7.20 here. Already took Miralax. Now at night.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope it helps you go tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

I think it will take 2 days


----------



## annie7

maybe, maybe not.


----------



## GJMody

Let's see.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

8.22 here. Just took Librax. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Can't help you today.😋


----------



## annie7

hope you know that you can't drink alcohol when taking librax.


----------



## GJMody

I do know. Thanks


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## GJMody

Ok. 8.45 here


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Just took meds. Taking syrup later.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Hope syrup helps


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. Didn't take Miralax. Today morning I took. And afternoon too. Later in evening and night. Woke up with hot head due to bowel tension. Don't know what to do.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully miralax will help you go.


----------



## GJMody

The way my luck is who knows. It's 4.03 here. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

please try to think positive. if mirilax doesn't work, tell your doc and he will have some other ideas for you.

weather is hot and sunny,. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

He has no other ideas. How long to be positive? Patience running thin.


----------



## annie7

how do you know he has no other ideas? have you asked him?? and like you said, it takes a couple days for miralax to start working. you only started taking it today.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I asked him about new med. He said none. True about Miralax.


----------



## annie7

well he still might have some ideas even if there aren't any new meds.


----------



## GJMody

May be.


----------



## GJMody

Do I need to drink more water when I take Miralax. Doesn't mention anywhere.


----------



## GJMody

Do I need to drink more water when I take Miralax. Doesn't mention anywhere.


----------



## GJMody

Do I need to drink more water when I take Miralax. Doesn't mention anywhere.


----------



## annie7

Yes you do. I read that somewhere


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte told I can't die. Gotta live for kids. But what about my health.


----------



## annie7

She is right


----------



## GJMody

But what about my health?


----------



## annie7

What about it??


----------



## annie7

you need to keep living for your kids, just like charlotte said.


----------



## GJMody

How to live with bowels prob? Feeling frustrated.


----------



## annie7

well hopefully taking all this miralax will work. you have to be patient and give it time.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I wish there would be a good med that works for IBS for me.


----------



## annie7

i wish india had more constipation meds available like linzess, trulance, zelnorm, etc like they do here.


----------



## GJMody

Ya.


----------



## GJMody

Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

not yet.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv


----------



## annie7

ok

are you still going to take dulcolax?


----------



## GJMody

No.


----------



## annie7

i was wondering if all this extra miralax might make dulcolax work better


----------



## GJMody

Both have separate actions. I am doing what doc told.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Both have separate actions.


yes i know that. i just think that dulcolax might work better now. worth a try. IMHO


----------



## GJMody

Attendant took away dulcolax. I will stick to Miralax. I don't why am I praying when God is not helping me.


----------



## annie7

it's like i said yesterday. don't let your attendant push you around. he is not the boss of you. it is you who are paying him--so you are in charge. buy some dulcolax and hide it from him.

but whatever. i just thought it would be a good idea to try dulcolax again, now that you're taking all that miralax. if it were me, i sure would. i always tried everything.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will see.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Annie how can I be strong like you. Make my mind strong. I am reading my counselor notes too. Please show a way.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry but i don't know what to tell you. just keep reading your counselor's notes and try to do what he says.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But surely you can give me tips. Few tips.


----------



## annie7

i really don't know what you want me to say. just try to keep your mind in the pressent moment and try to stop worrying so much and making yourself so upset.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome


----------



## GJMody

The reason I asked is bcoz you have pain daily so wanted to know how you deal with it. You did mention before "that it is what it is"


----------



## annie7

well, yes. basically, like i said before, you just have to play the hand you're dealt with as much grace as possible.


----------



## GJMody

Right.


----------



## GJMody

8.15 here. Housework done? Treadmill?


----------



## annie7

Housework done. Treadmill next


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Shall I join you.😁😁


----------



## annie7




----------



## GJMody

Was speaking to one guy who had IBS-C. He has cured himself. And said he can help me. My counselor suggested this guy. He is charging Rs.199 for 5 days. Then if I feel it is helping then following course costing Rs. 5,000 which I can pay in parts. He said no medicine will cure IBS bcoz it is stress related. Doctors just treat the body and not the spirit, he said. I am gonna do first 5 day course, then see.


----------



## annie7

where'd you meet this guy?? from your counselor??

i don't believe him. i mean i hope he helps you but i don't think he will. ibs is not caused by stress:

from the mayo clinic:


*Stress.* Most people with IBS experience worse or more-frequent signs and symptoms during periods of increased stress. But while stress may aggravate symptoms, it doesn't cause them.


----------



## annie7

will he give you your money back if his method doesn't work for you? i sure hope so


----------



## GJMody

Will ask him. Good question. He has cured one person. I will speak to that person first.


----------



## annie7

Good idea. Please let me know what he says


----------



## GJMody

Sure


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Annie I am feeling uneasy


----------



## annie7

Why


----------



## GJMody

Don't know. Just had syrup. It's 1.20.


----------



## annie7

Please try not to worry and get some sleep. Your syrup should help you go


----------



## GJMody

Trying not to worry. I have asked that if he is gonna give refund if his method doesn't work.


----------



## annie7

Good


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Not good. No BM yet. Doc told to continue syrup. Will be talking to that guy whom I contacted yesterday. Have questions for him. How are you? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

sorry you haven't had a bm yet. wish all that miralax would start working.

hope your talk with that guy goes well.

weaather is very hot.

not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Does hot weather affect your migraine?


----------



## annie7

Thankfully, no


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just spoke to that guy. He can't give time frame as he said he doesn't know my situation. He told first take introductory session. 3 to 5 days Rs. 199. Then decide for further sessions. He said many times the allopathic meds work temporarily. He said to believe in what he says. He has cured one person of IBS. Another getting treatment. I didn't ask for refund. Will discuss later.


----------



## annie7

i'm thinking that he probably doesn't give refunds.

so when are you going to start this program?


----------



## GJMody

Most probably Monday. I am not paying Rs. 5000 upfront.


----------



## GJMody

Most probably Monday. I am not paying Rs. 5000 upfront.


----------



## annie7

i certainly wouldn't pay him any money upfront.

good luck. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I spoke to my previous counselor. He said this guy is good.


----------



## annie7

I sure hope he is


----------



## annie7

So have you been using the powder?


----------



## GJMody

No. Just Miralax. May use shortly. Housework done? Are you having pain today?


----------



## annie7

no, housework not done . i haven't even had breakfast yet.


----------



## GJMody

Oh. Ok. One point that stands out by that guy..Is he repeated that whatever meds I have taken have worked only temporary.


----------



## annie7

well of course he is going to say that because he wants you to use his services.

i sure hope he can help you


----------



## annie7

what exactly is his plan to help you?


----------



## GJMody

He said I will come to know in sessions


----------



## GJMody

Are you saying I should not do this? Medicine is not helping.


----------



## annie7

that sounds really fishy to me. why can't he tell you upfront??


----------



## GJMody

Bcoz he doesn't know my situation. I can always quit.


----------



## annie7

oh, sure, it's worth a try. i just hope it works, that's all.


----------



## annie7

and yes, you can always quit. you'll just be out some money, that's all. unless he gives refunds.


----------



## GJMody

Right. I also hope it works. He himself had IBS. Now he doesn't.


----------



## annie7

what kind of ibs did he have? ibs-d or ibs-c.

another thing that makes me suspicious is that there really is no cure for ibs. you can only manage it. not cure it.


----------



## GJMody

He had IBS-,C. The guy on FB has cured IBS by working on his mind.


----------



## GJMody

I will come to know soon.


----------



## annie7

i don't believe either of these guys. but whatever. hopefully this will work for you.


----------



## GJMody

I know you are skeptical. Why will they lie? Moreover this guy can easily charge RS. 10,000. Let's see. Why is Miralax not working yet?


----------



## GJMody

He has not told to stop meds.


----------



## annie7

i don't know why miralax isn't working yet. ask your doc. how long have you been taking it? and you're taking it four times a day, right?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He has not told to stop meds.


who are you talking about


----------



## annie7

what meds are you talking about?


----------



## GJMody

Prucalopride. I am talking abt the guy who is gonna help me. The one we are discussing. Prucalopride is not working but I still take it.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Miralax not working? Will wait or take herbal powder.


----------



## annie7

you need to tell your doc if mirilax is not working. he needs to know what's going on with you.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. I will but will it do any good? Am tired of this.


----------



## annie7

yes you should tell him.. maybe he has some other ideas for you.


----------



## GJMody

I think he has already run out of ideas.😁😁😆


----------



## annie7

well you don't know that. please try to be more positive.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just laughing reg. my situation. I can laugh or I can whine.


----------



## annie7

right. good attitude


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. 8.11 here. Having food in some time


----------



## annie7

You're welcome


----------



## GJMody

My aunt lives in Philly. She had breast cancer. She got cured.


----------



## annie7

glad she got cured. i have an aunt who had breast cancer and so did one of her daughters. fortunately they both got cured.


----------



## GJMody

Good. If detected early it's curable.


----------



## annie7

Yes, it usually is


----------



## annie7

my husband's niece currently is undergoing chemo for breast cancer. her mother had it, too. she had to have a double mastectomy but at least she's still alive now.


----------



## GJMody

No urge yet. 😟


----------



## annie7

Hope you get one soon


----------



## annie7

How long has it been since you've had a BM


----------



## GJMody

I think 3 days and that was incomplete.


----------



## GJMody

Annie not feeling well


----------



## GJMody

Please help


----------



## annie7

so sorry you are not feeling well. why aren't you feeling well?

please call your gastro doc and tell him that you haven't had a bm in three days.


----------



## GJMody

BM prob. He has told to continue syrup.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Please help


i really wish i could help


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> BM prob. He has told to continue syrup.


did you tell him the syrup isn't helping?


----------



## GJMody

I told him I am not having bm


----------



## annie7

Good. What did he say


----------



## GJMody

To continue syrup. Will message or call him tomorrow.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge. Spoke to doc, he told peglac solution which you take before Colonoscopy. I said no. I told him reg. Herbal syrup. He said ok. I have uneasiness and fear when I wake up.


----------



## annie7

sorry you haven't had a bm yet.

i really hope your herbal solution works. if it doesn't, you might have to drink the peglac. you don't want to develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction.

my gastro doc had me drinking peglac once a week .


----------



## GJMody

Herbal solution didn't work in the past. But it may work with syrup. I am not feeling well. I have registered for that psychological sessions. Paid RS. 200.


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sis place. She said I am not eating much and lost weight. I didn't say anything.


----------



## annie7

well i hope the herbal solution works with the syrup. otherwise, you'll have to do the peglac. good luck.

re your weight: a couple weeks ago i gave you a lot of good ideas about gaining weight and how to maintain your weight--eating more calorie dense food like nuts and avocados, etc. if you are concerned about your weight, please follow these suggestions.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I was eating the same food but bowels were ok. It's been 3 days since I had BM. The IBS guy has told me to start affirmations today. Forget all issues. Tell yourself that You are getting alright. Think about what gets you empowered and makes happy. Before drinking water or taking food day I am pure, am powerful and free of IBS...7 times


----------



## GJMody

*say I am pure


----------



## annie7

hope the affirmations help. wishing you good luck.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Will his sessions work?


----------



## annie7

idk. i guess you'll find out. did he give you a time frame? hope you get your money back if they don't work.


----------



## GJMody

No time frame. He said sessions will work but I have to follow what he says.


----------



## annie7

Too bad there is no time frame


----------



## GJMody

He told depends on the situation.


----------



## annie7

well i just hope this works for you.


----------



## annie7

i hope you are still taking all that miralax, like your doc told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

Me too. Please pray this works. I don't have any answers.


----------



## annie7

are you still taking miralax like your doc said?


----------



## annie7

are you??


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Will take herbal powder tonight


----------



## annie7

good. glad you're still taking miralax. you really need to have a bm so you don't develop an impaction or an obstruction.

hope the powder helps. good luck.


----------



## GJMody

But when will Miralax work? Already 4 days over.


----------



## annie7

idk.. you really need to ask your doc that question. tell him it's been four days and it still hasn't worked.


----------



## GJMody

Already asked. He couldn't reply.


----------



## annie7

did you tell him it's been four days now? he needs to have an answer for you.

i wish he'd let you take dulcolax again. an incomplete bm is better than no bm at all .


----------



## GJMody

Told him.


----------



## annie7

so what did he say when you told him that. i would have thought that he'd be concerned. whenever i got this bad, my gastro doc would send me for an abdominal xray to see how bad things were in there.


----------



## GJMody

He is not much concerned. Just took syrup.


----------



## GJMody

Shall I order the 2 powder?


----------



## annie7

Sure. Why not


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Will it work?


----------



## annie7

What? The powder? Hope so


----------



## GJMody

I told u before. One is Bael fruit powder and another is tree bark powder. To be mixed in yogurt.


----------



## annie7

yes i know that. i certainly did not forget what your powder is.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I am ordering in some time.


----------



## annie7

yes, you should order it. hope it comes soon. and hope it works.


----------



## GJMody

Just ordered it. Will come on Saturday. I hope too. At least the doctor says so. And he is not making money on this. Ordered on Amazon. Bcoz of bowels tension, I wake up in fear.


----------



## annie7

too bad you can't get it any earlier than saturday. wish they could rush it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. How do I get rid of fear.


----------



## annie7

follow your counselor's tips for training the mind, positive thinking, affirmations etc.


----------



## annie7

or ask your counselor if that doesn't work.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Let's see how sessions go.


----------



## annie7

good luck


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. What are you doing


----------



## annie7

Treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Treadmill done,?


----------



## annie7

yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Annie . I am not feeling well. It's 2 am.


----------



## annie7

i'm sorry you're not feeling well. are you worried about your bowels?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. Feeling depressed. My sister asked if I am ok. I said I have headache. I just took syrup. Help me.


----------



## annie7

have you taken the syrup four times today like your doctor said?

can you talk to your sister about all this?

i really wish i could help you. would you like to start taking dulcolax again. maybe it would help. an incomplete bm is better than no bm at all.


----------



## GJMody

Have taken syrup. I don't know if I can speak to my sister. No dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

i really think it would help if you started taking dulcolax again


----------



## GJMody

No. It's not helping since many days.


----------



## annie7

i still wish you would try dr schultz formula #1. i really think it would help you. you can buy it on amazon. you can borrow money from your sister to pay for it


----------



## GJMody

No. It's too harsh. I know the ingredients.


----------



## annie7

really, you should at least try it. i sure would, if i were in your shoes.

sorry but i really don't have anything else to suggest. keep calling your gastro doc each day that you don't have a bm so he knows what's going on and that miralax isn't helping..


----------



## GJMody

He isn't helping.


----------



## GJMody

Unable to sleep


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He isn't helping.


you need to tell him that his advice isn't helping. he needs to know what's going on with you.

sorry you can't sleep. maybe drinking a glas of warm milk will help. sorry i don't have any other advice to give you. hope you can get to sleep soon.


----------



## annie7

also i wish you would tell your sister what is going on., she's a doctor. maybe she can help. if your gastro doc isn't helping you, maybe he can refer you to someone who can help.

and hopefully your powder will work when you get it.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## annie7

how are you? i hope you're having a better day.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Will take psyllium and herbal powder tonight. Yesterday I had depression n fear.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Will take psyllium and herbal powder tonight. Yesterday I had depression n fear.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Will take psyllium and herbal powder tonight. Yesterday I had depression n fear.


----------



## annie7

good for you for pulling yourself out of the depression and fear.

you might want to check with your doctor before taking psyllium. because you haven't had a bm in several days and you have all that backed up stool in there, it might not be a good idea to dump more fiber in there. all that fiber might just back you up all the more.

also, you might want to drink that colonoscopy prep. i would do that if i were in your shoes. sure, nobody likes to do this but at least it will get you cleaned out and you can "start afresh", as it were. the miralax the doc has you taking might work better with all that backed up stool out of there.


----------



## GJMody

Colon prep doesn't work. Will chk with him for psyllium. IBS guy told to think positive and not negative.


----------



## annie7

what do you mean the colon prep doesn't work--you haven't even tried it!!!!

i know you don't want to do it but you need to take it, like your doctor told you to do. you really need to get clened out so you don't develop an impaction or worse yet, an obstruction, whioch is an ER situation.


----------



## GJMody

I tried it twice when I was going for colonoscopy test in 2019 when I went for colonoscopy, endoscopy, blood test, ultrasound.


----------



## annie7

you should still try it and if it doesn't work, call your gastro doc. he told you to take the prep. you really need to do this. it maybe not completely work but at least you''l get some of that stool out, which is better than nothing.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will see. Do you think powders will work.


----------



## annie7

I think the colonoscopy prep will work better than the powders


----------



## annie7

Especially since you're so backed up


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

if you're not going to do the colonoscopy prep, at least tell your doc. he needs to know that so he knows what's going on with you.


----------



## GJMody

Sure. He told I can take psyllium. Have asked for medicine.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

He is not giving med.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> He is not giving med.


what do you mean by this?? what med??


----------



## GJMody

Med for IBS. He told to take Librax when I insisted.


----------



## GJMody

Med for IBS. He told to take Librax when I insisted.


----------



## annie7

do you have pain or intestinal spasms? that what librax helps with.


----------



## GJMody

No pain. May be spasms.


----------



## annie7

well if you had spasms, you'd know it. they are very, very painful. i know from experience.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy suicidal. Tauzer has pain so can't walk much.


----------



## annie7

sorry to hear that. wish someone could help them.


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte told not to let fear into mind


----------



## annie7

Right. Positive affirmations help with that


----------



## GJMody

Thanks.


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing? How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

Weather is hot and humid. Supposed to get thunder showers later. Not going out


----------



## GJMody

Doing housework?


----------



## annie7

done with that. treadmill next.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Not feeling well. You there


----------



## annie7

yes i'm here. sorry you're not feeling well. why?


----------



## GJMody

I took herbal powder and psyllium. It's 1.52 here. Spoke to my attendant who is here.


----------



## annie7

what did your attendant have to say?

i really don't know if you want to take psyllium when you're so backed up. did you doctor say it was ok to take it?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. He did tell to take it. Attendant told to take herbal powder.


----------



## annie7

i hope they work for you. not sure how long they will take to work, though. are you still taking all that mirilax that your doc said to take?


----------



## GJMody

No. Didn't take tonight.


----------



## annie7

please please tell your doctor that you're not taking it anymore. he needs to know what's going on with you.


----------



## GJMody

My only hope is the powder and psychotherapy. Don't know what else.


----------



## annie7

did you tell your doc that the miralax isn't working?


----------



## GJMody

Yes. He is not helpful.


----------



## annie7

what did he say when you told him that miralax isn't working?


----------



## annie7

i really think you should take that colonoscopy prep like he told you to do. once you get all that backed up stool out of there, miralax and the powder will work better. please drink the prep like he told you to do. please.


----------



## GJMody

Will see


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Will see


you always say this but then you don't follow through. your doctor is trying to help you but you don't follow his instructions. you need to follow your doctor's advice.


----------



## GJMody

Told you it's not working.


----------



## annie7

you need to drink the prep like he told you to do.


----------



## GJMody

I am unable to sleep. What to do?


----------



## annie7

maybe you can drink some warm milk and that will help you sleep. hope you have a good night.

i have to go eat dinner now.


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

I had BM today at noon 2.20 pm. Liquidish but fullish. No pain. It's 3 here. I have messaged my doc. Taken syrup. Psychologist zoom session at 7.


----------



## annie7

so happy that you finally had a bm! that's wonderful!


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I took mebeverine for stomach pain. BM was slight liquidish. Is that ok? 
How is the weather? Going out? Do you think powders will help?


----------



## annie7

yes it's ok that your bm was slightly liquidish.

weather is hot, more thunderstorms.

have an appointment with my podiatrist later this morning.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. To cut ingrown nails? Have zoom meeting with IBS guy at 7


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte not well but not telling her illness. Jeremy still unwell, suicidal.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. To cut ingrown nails? Have zoom meeting with IBS guy at 7


yes. good. hope your meeting goes well.

sorry charlotte is not well. and sorry about jeremy.


----------



## GJMody

Did dulcolax lose its effect or is it bcoz of my bipolar disorder meds?


----------



## annie7

i think it lost it's effect.

if it were your bipolar meds, it wouldn't have worked from the beginning.


----------



## GJMody

I thought so. When are you going for Dr appointment? When will you be back? Charlotte not replying. Jeremy replied. It's 5.32 here. How is your husband?


----------



## annie7

Leaving in a couple hours or so


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Jeremy writing suicide note. I told him no.


----------



## annie7

Wish someone could help him


----------



## GJMody

Like your PN is degenerative, so too are his joint pains. His mother committed suicide bcoz of depression.


----------



## annie7

Sorry to hear that


----------



## GJMody

Charlotte online. Had gone to eat


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Good session. He is good. What are you doing


----------



## annie7

that's good it was a good session. i hope he helped you. i wish you could talk to him when you're having problems like you were yesterday.

i just got back from podiatrist's office.


----------



## GJMody

He said not to say negative things. How was your visit


----------



## annie7

Fine


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

10.13 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. 12.52 here. Housework and treadmill done?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7.; Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Then had tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 8. Full BM. Seems like last 4 days BM cleared. Powder coming on Saturday.


----------



## GJMody

In IBS, the large intestine does not function properly. My attendant told to eat more and drink more water. He doesn't know abt IBS.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had another good bm! so happy for you.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. My doc told to take syrup at night only. I told him doesn't help. I told I will take 3 times. I asked if it will work long term. He said yes. Tauzer told he is starting abdominal exercises for bowels.


----------



## annie7

yes you should drink your syrup like your doctor says. the syrup helps keep your stool soft while it is in your colon. the longer stool is in your colon, the more it tends to dry out. hard, dry stool is very difficult to pass. that's why you need to drink your syrup, to keep your stool moist..

hope tauzer's exercises help him


----------



## GJMody

Right. Jeremy send me euthanasia video. I saw it. It's about Belgian woman who has severe depression so she died by taking lethal injection given by doctor. In Belgium euthanasia law quite liberal.


----------



## annie7

Yes I know


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Charlotte n Jeremy not online yet. How is the weather? Going out? It's 5.07 here.


----------



## annie7

sunny, hot , possioble thundshowers.

going to grocery store and pharmacy.


----------



## GJMody

When are u going?


----------



## annie7

In an hour or so


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Doing housework? Breakfast?


----------



## annie7

Breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Whenever I type Cure for IBS, same shit comes up. Not curable, eat more fibre, drink water, exercise, take laxative. As if it helps. Doctors are morons... can't find a cure.😠


----------



## annie7

.it's not the doctor,s fault. Don't blame them. They are trying to find a cure.

Unfortunately a lot of things do not have a cure..


----------



## GJMody

I guess I am angry hence venting. Ya, doctors are trying to find a cure but so far not successful.


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Can I take Miralax 3 times a day?


----------



## annie7

you can but your doctor said to take it four times a day.


----------



## GJMody

No. Doc said today 2 times. But the prescription says I can take more


----------



## annie7

yes, you can take more. my gastro doc told me i could take as much as i wanted.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## annie7

you're welcome


----------



## GJMody

Why did dulcolax stop working?


----------



## annie7

idk. i personally have never heard of anyone say that it stopped working for them. you could try asking your doc that question


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Will ask him. In Google it said for some it may stop working as effects lessens.


----------



## annie7

Ok.

Leaving for grocery store


----------



## GJMody

U back?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. How was your trip?


----------



## annie7

Fine


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What are you doing. It's 11.15 here


----------



## annie7

Eating lunch


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Right now I am ok. Morning was very bad! Had depression and headache as smoked too many cigarettes. My attendant is telling me to eat more food and drink more water or else no bowels. He has told me not to think about bowels all the time as this is giving me anxiety and depression. I just soiled my innerwear. This happens sometimes. Today no urge, no BM. My doc is not giving me medicine inspite of me asking. Whatever help you give will be useful.


----------



## annie7

so sorry your morning was bad.

please don't smoke so many cigarettes. i thought you were trying to cut down.

your attendant is right. that's just what i said: eat more food and drink more water. the less food you eat, the smaller stools you will have.

and yes, please try not to think about your bowels all the time. do what your councelor told you to do--affirmations, posiitive thinking etc.

did your doc explain why he is not giving you more medicine? what kind of medicine do you want.


----------



## GJMody

Thanks. I need to follow your advice. Need med so my bowels are ok like they used to be when dulcolax was working. Doc didn't reply, forget about explaination.


----------



## annie7

maybe there aren't any meds like that in india. do you know of any?


----------



## GJMody

I don't or else I would take it. I am reading post just like me other folks meds not working after some time. Can I drink beer?


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I don't or else I would take it.


that's why your doc won't prescribe any more medicine--because there isn't any.

yes you can drink beer.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Annie I wish I was strong as you. I have been strong so far.


----------



## GJMody

Where are you


----------



## annie7

yes you have been strong so far--that's good.


----------



## GJMody

But weakening. What to do


----------



## annie7

sorry idk. your counselor has given you a lot of ideas for positive thinking etc etc. use those tools he gave you. or talk to your psychiatrist. the other day, you said that he helped you.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry was on zoom meeting with counselor. Psychiatrist didn't help. My last year counselor helped. His notes I read daily.k


----------



## annie7

a few days ago after you had your appointment with your psychiatrist you said that it was a good appointment. you said "Good session. He is good." so i though he was helping you, based on what you said.

that's good your notes from your other counselor are helping.


----------



## GJMody

Oh...that's my current counselor. He is actually a life coach. I will do night time meditation. Morning meditation. Will it help?


----------



## GJMody

Oh...that's my current counselor. He is actually a life coach. I will do night time meditation. Morning meditation. Will it help?


----------



## GJMody

Oh...that's my current counselor. He is actually a life coach. I will do night time meditation. Morning meditation. Will it help?


----------



## annie7

it might. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I get back really upset when I get bad bowels. That's what I fear. How to deal with it?


----------



## annie7

i think you should ask your counselor that question. he should be able to help.


----------



## GJMody

He is not taking questions at present.


----------



## GJMody

He is not taking questions at present.


----------



## annie7

what???? that's his job to answer questions.


----------



## GJMody

But he told no negative questions. Besides IBS sessions not started.


----------



## annie7

how is that a negative question???



GJMody said:


> . Besides IBS sessions not started.


i don't know what you mean by this.


----------



## GJMody

Right now general sessions started. IBS later.


----------



## annie7

I think you still should be able to ask him questions. Like I said, his job is to answer them and to help you


----------



## GJMody

I know. But he is not. Another stressful attack. Now little bit ok. Listened to meditation. Nearing 3 am. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Going to eat dinner now


----------



## GJMody

When will you be back


----------



## annie7

after dinner i watch tv with my husband.


----------



## GJMody

Can't chat?


----------



## annie7

No, not really. Sorry. Will chat tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## annie7

Sorry. Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

It's ok. Woke up at 6.30. Drank warm water. At 7, drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Urge at 7.15. Full BM but flat. Was under intense stress. Now little better. Jeremy in bad shape.


----------



## GJMody

I spoke to my GI doc. Asked him why dulcolax stopped working. He said it happens. I also asked him about pruculopride. He said to stop one to two months and then restart. Continue syrup.


----------



## annie7

that's wonderful that you had a bm! are you still taking miralax?

sorry about jeremy.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> I also asked him about pruculopride. He said to stop one to two months and then restart. Continue syrup.


that's a terrific idea! i definitely think you should try this. i used to do that with zelnorm in order to keep it working, only i just had to stop taking for it for a few days.

but anyway, you've nothing to lose by trying this. after all, it's not working for you anyway, so you've no need to keep taking it.


----------



## GJMody

Ya. I am taking Miralax 3 times a day but my stool was full but flattish. Is that ok Bcoz when I was taking dulcolax bowels had good form.


----------



## annie7

Really, form does not matter.just be glad you had a BM


----------



## GJMody

My counselor told the reason meds stop working is bcoz the brain with negative beliefs overides their effect. Unless the thinking of the brain is changed no med will work. I agree with him.


----------



## annie7

sorry but i don't agree with him. that's not been my experience at all.


----------



## GJMody

That's ok. Some agree, some don't. Remember I told you about the guy from FB IBS group. How he worked on his mind and subconscious and became free of IBS. Now he doesn't take any meds at all. He had IBS-D. His name Dostal from Czech republic.


----------



## GJMody

Hypnotherapy does the same thing. Works on sub conscious and negative beliefs. It helped but for few months only.


----------



## annie7

that's too bad it didn't have a lasting effect.


----------



## GJMody

I have done hypnotherapy sessions at least 5 times. I did ask the hypnotherapist that why effect for few months. He told I have to practice the info given in sessions. And he is the best in UK. Name Michael Mahoney. I love the sessions, relaxes me. My powder coming tomorrow.


----------



## annie7

yes, you have mentioned mike before.

that good your powder is coming tomorrow


----------



## GJMody

Zoom meeting in half hour. 6.30 here


----------



## annie7

Meeting with who


----------



## GJMody

Psychologist...Ibs


----------



## annie7

not your psychiatrist? is this a new doctor for you? hope meeting went well.


----------



## GJMody

Not my psychiatrist. This one is new. No urge, no BM. Got one powder delivered. Another one later. So will start them today.


----------



## GJMody

Got the second powder too. So will take both powder with yogurt at 5 pm. I am ok now. Had gone groceries shopping. Powders to be taken with yogurt.


----------



## GJMody

It's 1 pm here.


----------



## annie7

so did this new doctor help you?

that's good your power is coming today. hope it helps.


----------



## GJMody

He is not a doc. He is a Life Coach, okay? Took powder at 3. It's bitter.


----------



## GJMody

He is not a doc. He is a Life Coach, okay? Took powder at 3. It's bitter.


----------



## GJMody

Even I thought he is psychologist but then he told he is Life coach. Sorry about confusion.


----------



## annie7

yesterday you said : " psychologist....ibs." that's why i thought he was a psychologist--because you said that.

hope powder helps. good luck.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Even I thought he is psychologist but then he told he is Life coach. Sorry about confusion.


ok


----------



## GJMody

Will prucalopride work after one to two months? Will powder work?


----------



## annie7

hopefully they both will work.

i think it's better to stop taking prucalopride for two months and then start it up again.


----------



## GJMody

I have stopped prucalopride already. Herbal doc told effect of powder in 10-12 days.


----------



## GJMody

Just messaged my GI doc reg prucalopride. He said wait n see


----------



## annie7

that's too bad the powder takes so long to work.



GJMody said:


> Just messaged my GI doc reg prucalopride. He said wait n see


what did you message him about?


----------



## GJMody

Reg. whether prucalopride will work after this break


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

Weather cloudy and very humid


----------



## annie7

Not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching TV. What u doing?


----------



## annie7

Watering my houseplants


----------



## GJMody

Right


----------



## GJMody

I didn't get snacks today so Will buy tomorrow. It's 7.30 here.


----------



## GJMody

I didn't get snacks today so Will buy tomorrow. It's 7.30 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Shall I go ahead with life coach sessions. Don't know if it will help my IBS.


----------



## annie7

did he say specifically that he could help your ibs?

if he's helping you, you might want to continue the sessions. also, depends on the money--if you can afford this or not.


----------



## GJMody

Yes he did. He himself had IBS. Money I can pay in parts.


----------



## annie7

did he have ibs-c or ibs-d? does he claim that he "cured" his ibs? because there really isn't a cure. all you can do is manage it.

anyway, if you feel that he is helping you, continue it.


----------



## GJMody

He had IBS-C. He said he got cured. I know there is no cure as per the medical professionals. But I think few have been "cured". But we don't who got cured. Will think and then decide. He is not giving time frame.


----------



## annie7

right--these people never give time frames.

well, it's up to you. i just hope that he will really help you and not just take your money.


----------



## GJMody

Will speak to him. Had gone to sleep. Woke up with fear. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## annie7

Sorry you woke up with fear. Fear of what?


----------



## GJMody

Fear of bowels. My bowels are getting cleared but they are flattish not solidish.


----------



## annie7

please don't worry about your bowels. form does not matter. even your gastro doc told you that. just be thankful that you are having bms.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Thanks. Housework done? Treadmill?


----------



## annie7

Yes, all done. Eating lunch now


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Finish lunch n then message.


----------



## annie7

Am done with lunch


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.22 here. What are you going to do today? Watching any movies?


----------



## annie7

watching the tv series "escape from dannemora". it's very good.


----------



## annie7

how are you today? i hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

In bad shape since morning. Thinking about bowels. Told my sister. She said it's related to mind. Might take appointment with my psychiatrist. She is not helpful. I have taken appointment with my old psychologist tomorrow. Took powder in morning. And syrup twice. Can't think straight. No BM today.


----------



## GJMody

Really need help


----------



## annie7

sorry you're in bad shape.

wish i could help you. i know it's hard but please try not to worry. worrying never helps and only makes things seem worse than they actually are..

your counselor gave you lots of ideas for positive thinking etc. please try to use those ideas. concentrate on what you are doing right now instead of worrying about your bms. try meditating. good luck.


----------



## annie7

also, you might want to try doing the same thing with dulcolax as you're doing with prucalopride--stop taking it for a while like a couple months and then start taking it again. a break from it might make it work again. worth a try.


----------



## GJMody

I have already stopped dulcolax


----------



## annie7

Yes I know that. I just meant try starting it up later and see what happens


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Have to meet psychiatrist in couple of days.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope he can help you


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What are u doing?


----------



## annie7

just finished breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Trying to be well


----------



## annie7

are you having problems? with what?


----------



## GJMody

Tension of bowels. Can't get rid of it.


----------



## annie7

please try not to think about it. focus your mind on something else--watch tv, read a book etc. your counselor gave you a lot of tips for dealing with this.

why are you so worried about your bowels? . you've been having bms although not everyday but then, you don't want to have bms every day.


----------



## GJMody

Trying Annie.


----------



## annie7

Ok. Good luck. Wish I could help


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing


----------



## annie7

Treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Am just sitting


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## annie7

hope you're feeling better


----------



## GJMody

Little bit. Chatting with Tauzer. Has bowel prob, pain, bladder pain, muscles pain. Life is hard.


----------



## annie7

Sorry about tauzer


----------



## annie7

Yes life is hard


----------



## GJMody

You don't have depression? Or low mood?


----------



## annie7

Thankfully no


----------



## GJMody

Ok. But others with your health probs may have.


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Woke up. It's almost 4.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

hope you can go back to sleep ok


----------



## GJMody

Trying


----------



## annie7

good. i'm going to watch tv with my husband now. hope you have a good night.


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Drank warm water and took thyroid med. At 7.30 drank tea and smoked cigarettes. BM..Oranjish, incomplete. Went to work. Less anxiety today. Meeting psychiatrist tomorrow. Home, relaxing. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm even if it was incomplete--better than no bm at all.

and that's good you have less anxiety today.

weather is warm, supposed to have thundershowers.

going to eye doc in a couple hours for my blepharitis.


----------



## GJMody

I don't know why some people don't talk about their illness. I admire people who talk about it on TedX platform. There was this Indian gal in US who cut her hand 15 times due to depression and survived. It takes courage to speak in public. Good luck with your doc appointment.


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing


----------



## annie7

Making breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Had breakfast. What you had?


----------



## annie7

eggs, bread, yogurt, banana, cheese and crackers


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Sounds good.


----------



## annie7

What did you have


----------



## GJMody

When? It's 6 pm here


----------



## annie7

For breakfast.


----------



## GJMody

Indian crepe with chutney


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing? Am watching tv


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are your eyes hurting


----------



## annie7

Yes they always do now


----------



## GJMody

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## GJMody

Are u taking eye drops or meds


----------



## annie7

thanks.


----------



## annie7

just OTC eye drops. and restatis, which doesn't seem to be working yet. hoping he will renew my script for tobradex. it helps but if you use it too often, it can give you cataracts.

getting ready to leave now. talk to you when i get back


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

Hi


----------



## annie7

i'm back. eyes dialated. can't see too well so hard to type. basically he said there's nothing more he can do to help me.


----------



## GJMody

Oh....that's no good


----------



## annie7

Right


----------



## GJMody

Feel for u


----------



## annie7

Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Ok. It's 9.45 pm here.


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing


----------



## annie7

Making egg salad


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

10.27 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok. 1:04 here


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing


----------



## annie7

Eating lunch


----------



## GJMody

What u eating


----------



## annie7

Egg salad


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Nearing ,11 here.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Done eating


----------



## annie7

No


----------



## GJMody

What you doing


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

yes. was outside watering plants.

eyes still dialated so hard to read and tyoe.


----------



## GJMody

Oh....ok.


----------



## GJMody

Hi. Had BM at 11.40. Flattish n full. Met psychiatrist at 1 pm.. Has added new meds. Told to meet after 15 days. Sister was there. She said I am obsessed about my bowels. I ignored her. Not going to work. Psychiatrist told me to talk to him about main issues only. I have paid Rs.1000. It's all about money.


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

i hope the psychiatrist was able to helo you.


----------



## GJMody

Sorry had gone to sleep. Got panciked as ran out of milk. Luckily one shop open. Drank turmeric milk. BM was long but flat. Miralax producing this form of BM. I want good solid BM. Told my shrink I am having severe anxiety bcoz of BM, he has given med and one new med. Will look up on Google. He asked if I have depression I said no. How is your eyes pain?


----------



## GJMody

Hope powder works. Taking it regularly.


----------



## annie7

the bm you had was fine. form does not matter. even your gastro doc told you this. please just be thankful that you had a bm.

that's good you talked to your shrink about the anxiety you have about your bms. i hope he can help you.

yes i hope your powder starts working soon.

my eye pain is constant and is there every day. please don't keep asking me about it. thanks.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. I won't ask you. As you wish. How is the weather? Going out? 5.40 here.


----------



## annie7

thank you.

weam is sunny and a little cooler. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What the herbal doctor said in IBS the intestines become and the muscles on top of them too. Powder will take effect in 10-12 days.


----------



## annie7

GJMody said:


> Ok. What the herbal doctor said in IBS the intestines become and the muscles on top of them too.


intestines become what??


----------



## GJMody

Sorry. Intestines become and don't function. I think that's why meds stop working. Not for all though.


----------



## GJMody

Become weak


----------



## GJMody

Become weak


----------



## annie7

i personally do not think that the intestines become weak per se. that's not what my gastro docs told me. they just don't work properly


----------



## GJMody

Ok. He also said intestines don't work smoothly.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. He also said intestines don't work smoothly.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Was watching YouTube video of effect of meditation. It's miraculous. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

yes, i've been meditating for years. you should try it.


----------



## GJMody

Yes. You are right. Is it helping? What time do you meditate and for how much time.


----------



## annie7

i meditate for a half an hour twice a day. early morning and late afternoon.


----------



## GJMody

Good. I should start it.


----------



## annie7

Yes, you should


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep. Woke up with fear. What type of meditation do you do,? Listen on phone?


----------



## annie7

I just follow my breath. There are lots of ways to meditate. Google it. Or read a book


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

Went to sleep again. Have been sleeping a lot today. Directly related to my bowels. Had dinner at 10. Went to sleep and just woke up at 12.30. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Lunch


----------



## GJMody

Small BM today morning. Extreme agitation and anxiety. Mornings getting worse. Called Life coach. He said to pay fees and start the course. What should I do?


----------



## GJMody

Called my GI doc. He told to take 2 dulcolax and syrup but dulcolax not working.


----------



## annie7

sorry you only had a small bm.

if you think the life coach can help you and you can afford him, you should pay the fees and start the course.

well, like i mentioned earlier, dulcolax might start working again since you haven't been taking it for a while. you might as well take it--you've nothing to lose. if it were me, i'd probably take three dulcolax.


----------



## GJMody

I think Life coach can help me. I just called him to clear my doubts. Course fee is Rs. 5000 but right now have to pay Rs.500 only. My doc has restarted lesuride med which he discontinued for a month. It's an anti psychotic med. But side effect is tremor. So he gave me new med for tremors but he said if this med gives asthma then stop it. I am starting anxiety med today. I don't know whether anxiety is causing or IBS is causing anxiety.


----------



## annie7

hope lesuride and the anti anxiety meds help you. good luck


----------



## annie7

and hope the powder starts working soon


----------



## GJMody

Thanks


----------



## annie7

you're welcome.

leaving for grocery store and pharmacy


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## GJMody

Are u back


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Taken antipsychotic meds. Had dinner. Anxiety med later. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

Treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Having fear bcoz of bowel prob. Counseling session with meditation center tomorrow


----------



## annie7

hope they can help you. good luck


----------



## GJMody

I am not feeling well.


----------



## annie7

Sorry. What's wrong


----------



## GJMody

Fear, worry. Just took meds.


----------



## annie7

hopefully your anti anxiety meds will help.

also---your life coach should be able to help you with this, too--that's his job. please contact him now.


----------



## annie7

hope your life coach was able to help you.


----------



## annie7

how are you? hope you are having a good day.


----------



## GJMody

Am ok. Leaving for home. Urge starting.


----------



## annie7

Oh that's terrific


----------



## GJMody

Home. Had urge. Good BM. No psychosis, fear or anxiety. Tomorrow I will buy beer. BM not ideal thinking of starting dulcolax bcoz last my antipsychotic med was on low dose. Let's see. Last few days were very rough. Severe anxiety and psychosis. How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## GJMody

*last time


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a good bm.

weather is sunny and mild. not going out.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

eating breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Shall I join? 😀 Sounds yummy


----------



## annie7




----------



## GJMody

Am relaxing


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

What food u had?


----------



## annie7

same as i had before. i eat the same thing for breakfast every day.


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Had gone to sleep. Spoke to wife and kids. What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

That's good you spoke to your kids


----------



## annie7

Treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok. And then?


----------



## annie7

Lunch


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching TV


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

It's 12.13. Woke up to take meds. Have to take syrup. What are you doing?


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

was outside watering plants


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Was chatting with Tauzer. Has pain in bowels. Just took syrup.


----------



## annie7

so sorry about tauzer. wish someone could help him.

that's good you took your syrup


----------



## GJMody

Right.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Took thyroid meds. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to work. Am outside. It's 3.45. No pain. Jeremy is suffering with back and foot pain. He is working at a new location.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Took thyroid meds. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to work. Am outside. It's 3.45. No pain. Jeremy is suffering with back and foot pain. He is working at a new location.


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 7. Took thyroid meds. Then drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Went to work. Am outside. It's 3.45. No pain. Jeremy is suffering with back and foot pain. He is working at a new location.


----------



## annie7

hope jeremy's new job location works out for him


----------



## GJMody

No. Not working out for him. Back pain and feet pain. Getting angry and frustrated. May commit suicide next month, he said. I am home. Just took Miralax. How is the weather? Going out? When is your accupuncture session?


----------



## annie7

wish someone could help him. he desperately needs it.

thunderstorms now. my poor little cat is afraid of thunderstorms. she's hiding under the counch now.

not going out.

not going to acupuncture anymore. it's expensive and not working


----------



## GJMody

Right. Jeremy going to psychiatrist Monday. She is not helpful. I don't know why he doesn't change psychiatrist. I told him.


----------



## annie7

yes, you're right. he should get a new doc if she's not helping him. i wonder why he doesn't


----------



## GJMody

Have messaged him.


----------



## annie7

Good. What did you say


----------



## GJMody

Waiting for reply.


----------



## annie7

What did you say


----------



## GJMody

I told him to change his shrink.


----------



## annie7

Good advice


----------



## GJMody

What are u doing? Am watching TV.


----------



## annie7

Eating breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just took powder.


----------



## annie7

do you think it's helping?


----------



## GJMody

Not yet. Few days more.


----------



## annie7

hope it starts working soon


----------



## GJMody

Me too


----------



## GJMody

Jeremy said he will try to find new shrink.


----------



## annie7

Good. Hope he does


----------



## GJMody

Are u there


----------



## GJMody

Pls reply


----------



## annie7

I'm here


----------



## GJMody

Took meds and syrup. Listened to meditation recording. I still have mild fear of BM. Can you advice


----------



## annie7

Can you talk to your life coach about this


----------



## GJMody

I have not paid him as now he is asking to pay entire amount. EMI option not working. I can't pay RS.5000 at a time.


----------



## annie7

I'm sorry but I don't know what to tell you. Why are you afraid of bms


----------



## GJMody

Thinking if I will have good BM or not. Syrup is helping with BM but form not solid like dulcolax.


----------



## annie7

Form does not matter. Even your doc told you that


----------



## GJMody

Ya. Going to sleep. Good day


----------



## annie7

Have a good night


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Drank warm water and took thyroid med. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. Again drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. Have to go to dentist.


----------



## GJMody

Had decent BM at 2 afternoon. Not very flattish, firm. Don't know whether syrup working or powder. Went to dentist to clean my teeth. Didn't go to work today. At home. Cook on leave. Getting rice from outside.


----------



## GJMody

U there?


----------



## annie7

that's good you had a bm.

hope dentist visit went well


----------



## GJMody

Dentist visit went well. One more time I have to go next. If Miralax working or powder. Herb doctor told results in 10-12 days. Today is 8th day.


----------



## GJMody

Next week


----------



## GJMody

Are u busy?


----------



## annie7

i was blow drying my hair. now i'm going to make breakfast.

that's good your dentist appointment went well


----------



## GJMody

You forgot to answer my question. Is Miralax working or powder?


----------



## annie7

idk.

the only way you're going to know is if you stop taking one or the other for about a week or so and see what happens.


----------



## GJMody

Right. I will wait for few more days to see powder effect.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Herbal doc not given phone number


----------



## GJMody

But he is very confident.


----------



## annie7

hope it works for you


----------



## GJMody

How is the weather? Going out?


----------



## annie7

Weather is cloudy. More thunderstorms.

Not going out


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Watching tv.


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

What are you doing?


----------



## annie7

watering my houseplants


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Am watching TV, bored


----------



## annie7

ok


----------



## GJMody

Took a nap. Phone on charge.


----------



## GJMody

Took a nap. Phone on charge.


----------



## GJMody

Took a nap. Phone on charge.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

What are you doing


----------



## annie7

Treadmill


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just laying in bed. It's 9.47


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Woke up at 8. Took warm water and took thyroid med.. Drank tea and smoked cigarettes. No urge, no BM. It's 11.34. Going to sis place for lunch. Feeling sleepy.


----------



## annie7

hope you have a good lunch with your sister


----------



## GJMody

I did. Took s nap. How is the weather? Going out? Just drank hot turmeric milk.


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## GJMody

U there


----------



## annie7

weather is cloudy. more thunderstorms.

not going out.


----------



## annie7

i was busy changing my bag. now i'm going to blow dry my hair.


----------



## GJMody

Ok.


----------



## GJMody

What are you doing


----------



## annie7

eating breakfast


----------



## GJMody

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Watching CNN. You doing housework?


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Had gone to sleep. Took dinner. And u?


----------



## annie7

Housework


----------



## GJMody

Ok. Just took meds.


----------



## annie7

Ok


----------



## GJMody

Not sleepy. Treadmill done


----------



## annie7

Yes


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What will u do today. It's 9.33 here


----------



## GJMody

Ok. What will u do today. It's 9.33 here


----------



## annie7

how are you today?


----------

